# Mein Aufbau Helius AM - Teil 2



## Thomas (18. Januar 2011)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## botswana23 (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,

habe mich für ein Helius AM entschieden in Schwarz elox
Hier mal meine Liste, hoffe ihr könnt mir noch Input bzw. Entscheidungshilfe geben. 
Das Rad soll hauptsächlich für schoene Touren genutz werden (also nicht ganz so heavy duty).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2011)

> habe mal eine frage an alle AM fahrer mit fox dhx 5.0 coil dämpfer. wird das propedal benötigt ? ich kenne den dämpfer aus meinem alten specialized enduro, da hab ich's überhaupt nicht benötigt.
> hintergrund ist das ich einen 4.0er angeboten bekomme habe, mir aber noch ncith so sicher bin ob ich zuschlage soll...




Der 4.0 hat doch auch ProPedal, nur kein BottomOut?
Anyway, ich hatte beide und benutze nie ProPedal. BottomOut habe ich mehr oder weniger auch ganz auf. Kannst bedenkenlos beim 4.0 zuschlagen.


----------



## sluette (18. Januar 2011)

ja, sorry ihr habt recht. ich meinte bottom out


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2011)

Edit


----------



## acid-driver (18. Januar 2011)

als vorbau hab ich persönlich gefallen an den thomson-teilen gefunden. der kcnc lenker wäre mir irgendwie zu...naja...dünn


----------



## Bacara (18. Januar 2011)

Nur als Info: der Post von botswana is der erste aus dem letzten Teil des Threads und von 2008


----------



## marco2 (18. Januar 2011)

Nimm die Steckachse, wenn du kannst. 

Anstatt des Monarch würde ich mir den Monarch Plus überlegen, wenn es keine Preisfrage ist. 

Der Lenker scheint mir auch zu leicht zu sein. 

Joplin: Fand die Joplin 3 katastrophal, war ständig kaputt. Aber vielleicht ist die 4 ja besser.

Vorbau: Straitline Split Clamp finde ich sehr schön, Thomson ist super...


----------



## marco2 (18. Januar 2011)

Dann hätte ich mir das ja sparen können.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Januar 2011)

Bacara schrieb:


> Nur als Info: der Post von botswana is der erste aus dem letzten Teil der Threads und von 2008





Stimmt. Immer das gleiche mit den aufgeteilten Themen.


----------



## acid-driver (18. Januar 2011)

mist...auch reingefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (18. Januar 2011)

ich bin nur am spammen!


----------



## stuk (18. Januar 2011)

hallo
ABO neu
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt... was wäre den eine qualitativ brauchbare Alternative in weiß mit min. 710 - 740 mm breite in 31,8.
> 
> Wenn ich bei den einschlägigen Shops da rumsuche gibts x Lenker von x Herstellern wo ich auch nicht weiß was was taugt...



Weiss nicht ob es noch aktuell ist, aber den Atlas FR gibt es gerade bei Rose für 43
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/race-face-atlas-fr-12-riser-bar/?fromtopoffers=1


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

@ botswana23  wie kannst du bei "RAHMEN" nur diese frage stellen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

ehh was meint er,- könnt ihr es beantworten ? 
   #1404  --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490142&page=57


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2011)

grund für eine bastelstunde am WE:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (21. Januar 2011)

whats that?


----------



## yulour (21. Januar 2011)

Zugführung des Hammerschmidt Pimp-Kit


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Januar 2011)

so jungs, fast fertig!! gewicht 14,12 KG
















gruß

der thomas


----------



## habbadu (21. Januar 2011)

...diese Kurbel macht's nochmal schöner
Naja und über das Gewicht müssen wir nicht reden! Ich befürchte nur, daß wegen des Gewichts einer aus unserer Gemeinde heute schlecht schläft


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...diese Kurbel macht's nochmal schöner
> Naja und über das Gewicht müssen wir nicht reden! Ich befürchte nur, daß wegen des Gewichts einer aus unserer Gemeinde heute schlecht schläft



Ich dachte, die Helius AM liegen alle so um die 14-14,5 Kilo

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man eines über 15 kg bis 15,3 kg aufbauen kann

Schönes AM übrigens...


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Helius AM liegen alle so um die 14-14,5 Kilo
> 
> Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man eines über 15 kg bis 15,3 kg aufbauen kann
> 
> Schönes AM übrigens...



ja streue er noch mehr Salz in eine Ruhrpott-Wunde


----------



## stuk (22. Januar 2011)

sorry, aber die neue xtr erinnert mich irgendwie an ein hackenkreuz....
und das geht gar nicht!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> sorry, aber die neue xtr erinnert mich irgendwie an ein hackenkreuz....
> und das geht gar nicht!



Jetzt, wo du es sagst. Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen...


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Januar 2011)

soso ein hackenkreuz, na, da haben wir ja glück, dass es dich nicht an ein hakenkreuz erinnert. dieses stünde aber auch andersherum, wenn es denn eines wäre. herkömmlichen kettenblättern kann man eine ähnlichkeit zu keltenkreuzen nachweisen, hast du das auch schon bemerkt? ich würde das nicht so eng sehen, vermute ich dahinter doch keine absicht.


----------



## stuk (22. Januar 2011)

vielleicht habe ich dieses wort mit absicht falsch geschrieben????

so wie einige idioten das symbol auch aus rechtlichen gründen falschrum zeichnen....


ich denke das die japaner das auch nicht absichtlich so gemacht haben, aber ist mir im letzten jahr sofort aufgefallen....
find es eben unglücklich und schade für die gute kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Januar 2011)

By the way ist die 2010er Kurbel meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schöner gewesen. Die neuen Sram und Shimano Gruppen sehen alle so weichgespült aus. Passt nicht mehr so recht an ein schönes, schlichtes Helius mit Ecken und Kanten


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Januar 2011)

Mir gefällt die neue auch nur in der 2-fach Ausführung, da ist dann auch die Hakenkreuz Optik nicht so sichtbar.


----------



## Harvester (22. Januar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ich denke das die japaner das auch nicht absichtlich so gemacht haben, aber ist mir im letzten jahr sofort aufgefallen....
> find es eben unglücklich und schade für die gute kurbel.


 
Auf japanischen Stadtplänen ist das Sonnenrad ein Zeichen für einen buddistischen Tempel.


----------



## checkb (23. Januar 2011)

Leute,

welche Einbaumasse für die Dämpferbuchsen habt ihr beim AM? Ich messe 16mm und 49mm. Mein Problem jetzt: 16mm ist gängig und Standard, doch 49mm kann ich in den bekannten Onlineshops nicht finden. Entweder ich nehme 49mm oder 50mm. Wir haben ja sicher keine Nicolaispezialbuchsen, kann mal jemand von euch kurz nachmessen.

Danke checkb

PS: Dämpfer ist Fox RP23, was aber eigentlich egal ist.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Januar 2011)

Zumindest bei der 49mm musst du sowieso die original N nehmen. Aufgrund der breite und der dadurch großen Belastung, sind die aus hochfesten Stahl und müssen zwecks Garantie verwendet werden.


----------



## checkb (23. Januar 2011)

Danke dir.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Helius AM liegen alle so um die 14-14,5 Kilo
> 
> Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man eines über 15 kg bis 15,3 kg aufbauen kann



kann man! meins wiegt 15.2kg, ist aber trotzdem nicht schwer. nur mit komplettem stahlfederfahrwerk auf performance ausgelegt. und um ehrlich zu sein merk ich das gewicht eigentlich nur wenn ich auffe waage guck ;-)


----------



## Harvester (23. Januar 2011)

das sind nur böse Insidersprüche...


----------



## psc1 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi Thomas,

sieht sehr schick aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (23. Januar 2011)

hey!

weiÃ jemand wieviel ein afr unterrohr an aufpreis kostet?
ein 1.5 steuerrohr habe ich schon gefunden sind glaube ich 120â¬ oder?
vielen dank schon mal!

gruÃ Daniel


----------



## yulour (23. Januar 2011)

Das Unterrohr gibt's ohne Aufpreis, 1.5 für 120 ist richtig.


----------



## motoerhead (24. Januar 2011)

wow cool! danke!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Januar 2011)

So, meine Bestellung ist jetzt auch mal raus. Jetzt geht wieder das warten los ;-)


----------



## motoerhead (24. Januar 2011)

oh man... dann wird es so aussehen, dass ich mir im laufe des jahres ein am mit afr unterrohr und 1.5 steuerrohr kaufe... erst mal die alten teile von meinem nerve am übernehme (ich weiß, dass der Rahmen für mehr ausgelegt ist) und dann mal gucken was dieses jahr so alles so raus kommt... gabel technisch 
'spekulationsmodus an' canyon hat im Projekt s5 zwei prototypen von rockshox verbaut... dämpfer und gabel... dämpfer dürfte der vivid air gewesen sein... mal gucken *ob* und was für ne neue gabel kommt bzw. kommen wird  'spekulationsmodus aus'

noch neue laufräder, schickes Drumherum und ich hätte ein rad, dass ich sehr individuell abstimmen kann... mmmh
hätte jemand einen anderen Vorschlag bzw. Anregungen für mich?

ach ja... der einsatzbereich sind touren mit Bergabgebolze oder auch ohne... und wenn es die stabilität des materials mal zulässt bikepark! 

gruß Daniel


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Januar 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> hätte jemand einen anderen Vorschlag bzw. Anregungen für mich?



Anderer Vorschlag? Mit dem AM mit AFR Unterrohr und 1.5 Steuerrohr hast Du das optimale Gerät, da gibt es aus meiner Sicht keine bessere Alternative dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Januar 2011)

So isses


----------



## motoerhead (24. Januar 2011)

jo... cool danke!! hab lange nach was vergleichbarem gesucht... nix gefunden...

gruß daniel


----------



## mdk187? (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte da mal zwei Fragen zum CCDB:

1. Mit welcher Federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchem Fahrergewicht? 
Wiege mit Montur ca. 90 kg und der 500er scheint mir zu weich.

2. Welche Federbreite fahrt ihr? 
Bei mir war eine 400x2.8 verbaut. Daher habe ich eine 500x2.8 geholt. Jetzt musste ich aber feststellen, dass die Feder am Plastikgehäuse des Dämpfers entlangschrubbelt


----------



## bikehat (26. Januar 2011)

hat wer neue Fotos? Bin süchtig. Zeigt eure Bikes!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2011)

bikehat schrieb:


> hat wer neue Fotos? Bin süchtig. Zeigt eure Bikes!



da musst du in die "Helius-Galerie" rüber.


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2011)

so, hiermal wieder was für die bastelstunde am WE:







schön günstigst bei crc geordet...


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön, viel Spaß damit 

Bin gespannt, wie er Dir im Vergleich zum DHX Air gefällt.


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2011)

ich brauch allerdings noch eine 500er oder 550er feder. die gab's bei crc leider nicht zur auswahl. aber bei 166â¬ ist das verkraftbar da die teile hier ja gÃ¼nstig weg gehen...
wenn das dann passt ist eine titanfeder geplant.


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2011)

Nice 

Wann gabs den da für 166 ?


----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2011)

tja, da würde ich wohl sagen - glück für mich !

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38039

ich habe mich auch gewundert warum er mit 400er feder nur 166 kostet und mit 350er 267... mir latte, ich habe einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2011)

DONE...


































So ihr Lieben... danke an alle für Rat und Tat!!!


----------



## Reese23 (27. Januar 2011)

Oh, und ganz wichtig noch.... 15,04 kg

Geiler Hobel... ich bin begeistert!


----------



## marco2 (27. Januar 2011)

Geil!


----------



## de´ AK77 (27. Januar 2011)

saubär  Captain America lebt!!!


----------



## provester (27. Januar 2011)

Unheimlich geil!


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> DONE...



saugeil


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Januar 2011)

Schön geworden, das Blau elox kommt wirklich spitze raus


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

super schön !


----------



## ibislover (28. Januar 2011)

schöner geworden wie ich zu anfangs bei der beschriebenen farbkombi gedacht habe! 

hast du die einzelgewichte bzw. stimmt das gesamtgewicht?
das treibt einem bei den verbauten teilen ja die schweißperlen auf die stirn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. Januar 2011)

klasse fahrrad. von dem carbon "kettenblattschutz" mag ja halten wer was will, mein fall ist es nicht. es ist, glaube ich, das erste wo die KS optisch rein passt.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Oh, und ganz wichtig noch.... 15,04 kg
> 
> Geiler Hobel... ich bin begeistert!



Ich antworte schonmal für Khujand: Gewicht kann nicht stimmen

Sieht schick aus, Glückwunsch

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## checkb (28. Januar 2011)

Willkommen im Club, Captain America.


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Oh, und ganz wichtig noch.... 15,04 kg
> 
> Geiler Hobel... ich bin begeistert!



Respekt sehr schick


----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

DANKE Jungs... freut mich dass es gefällt! 

Bezüglich Gewicht, ich habe die Einzelteile gewogen und auch nochmal alles zusammen. Die Teileliste sagt 14,89 kg die digitale Hängewaage spuckte 3 Werte aus bei 3 mal wiegen, nämlich:

15,01
15,12
15,04

Ich war dann einfach mal so frei und hab den Mittelwert angenommen wobei ich selbst überrascht war. Dachte eigentlich die SLX würde eher ins Gewicht fallen aber ist mir so auch recht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Januar 2011)

Sehr geile Kiste!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (28. Januar 2011)

Aber das Rad hat echt mal vernuenftige Fotos verdient... also raus in die Sonne und ne gute Kamera geschnappt!


----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

Mal ne Frage noch zum Umwerfer. Ist das bei euch auch so dass das untere Ende des Käfigs an der Kettenstrebe anstößt wenn der Hinterbau voll eingefedert ist? Ich hab das Problem in der Stellung fürs kleine Kettenblatt, da dürfte der Käfig gern 2 mm kürzer sein. In der Stellung fürs große Blatt ist Luft.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Aber das Rad hat echt mal vernuenftige Fotos verdient... also raus in die Sonne und ne gute Kamera geschnappt!



Ruhig brauner, ruuuhig! Gestern Abend um 9 Uhr nach "Schraubenschluss" wars plötzlich dunkel. 

Bessere Bilder kommen noch!


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2011)

Beim Umwerfer geht es leider immer sehr knapp zu, ist normal. Wäre aber verbesserungsfähig, z.b. durch Directmount.


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2011)

aber mal ehrlich...wie oft federt ihr komplett ein, wenn ihr auf dem kleinen blatt vorne fahrt? 
eher selten oder? 

beim dura ace passt die sache aber bei mir


----------



## JAY-L (28. Januar 2011)

Klasse Bike Reese23!
Man könnte noch ein paar kleine Weiße Strere auf den Rahmen kleben!


----------



## psc1 (28. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> DONE...



sehr schick


----------



## habbadu (28. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich antworte schonmal für Khujand: Gewicht kann nicht stimmen





...es werden aber auch noch "übergewichtige" Bikes kommen!

und ja, das Bike vom Captain ist schick


----------



## stuk (28. Januar 2011)

reese:
super schön geworden
viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## Brainspiller (28. Januar 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage noch zum Umwerfer. Ist das bei euch auch so dass das untere Ende des Käfigs an der Kettenstrebe anstößt wenn der Hinterbau voll eingefedert ist? Ich hab das Problem in der Stellung fürs kleine Kettenblatt, da dürfte der Käfig gern 2 mm kürzer sein. In der Stellung fürs große Blatt ist Luft.
> 
> Wie sieht das bei euch aus?



SLX 2-fach Umwerfer fahren und glücklich sein.
Da ist der Käfig nach hinten etwas kürzer.
An meinem Rad kann ich den so weit runter setzen wie es da KB zulässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

Hab den 2-fach SLX dran... hab ihn vorhin 2 mm höher gesetzt jetzt passt alles wunderbar!


----------



## Brainspiller (28. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht ist auch einfach mein bashguard bissl größer als deiner.
Kann auch gut sein.

Schickes Rad hast du da, das muss man echt sagen.


----------



## marco2 (28. Januar 2011)

Gerade abgeholt:






[/url][/IMG]

Morgen wird er aufgebaut.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2011)

Und der nächste Hammer! Viel Spaß beim aufbauen


----------



## Reese23 (28. Januar 2011)

Mein Zwilling ist auch da... 

Auch geil mir raw Hinterbau, gefällt mir!

Ich bin aber bissel verblüft, wo ist dein Gusset?


----------



## Brainspiller (28. Januar 2011)

Rahmen mit S Sitzrohr haben keines.


----------



## marco2 (28. Januar 2011)

Zweieiige Zwillinge halt.

Ist ein M mit S Sitzrohr.


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Januar 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> so jungs, fast fertig!! gewicht 14,12 KG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RICHTIG GEIL !!!!!


----------



## sluette (30. Januar 2011)

hier mal mein aktuellstes update:






neu mit dhx 4.0 dämpfer und hs pimp zugführung. dämpfer konnte ich leider noch nicht testen, 400er feder ist nicht ausreichend, warte auf die 550er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannes36 (3. Februar 2011)

Hey, deins sieht ja fast so aus wie meins  deins ist aber gepulvert, nicht elox, oder?

Am Wochenende fertig geworden, gestern abend die Jungfernfahrt. Traumhaft. Umgestiegen von einem 2005er RM-Slayer! Immer noch sprachlos 

Hans


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Februar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> hier mal mein aktuellstes update:



sagte ich schon daß ich DIE(unsere) Farbe immer noch geil find??

@hannes, jo is gepulvert.


----------



## sluette (4. Februar 2011)

hannes36 schrieb:


> Hey, deins sieht ja fast so aus wie meins...]



naja, igrendwie sehen die räder hier ja alle fast aus wie deins.
aber mehr schnittmenge als die flow felgen kann ich da jetzt nicht erkennen..


----------



## stuk (4. Februar 2011)

jaaa "nato grün" ist und bleibt einer der schönsten Farben für ein N


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2011)

hannes36/sluette


----------



## sluette (4. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hannes36/sluette



und mit 16,3kg locker schwerer als die meisten hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> sagte ich schon daß ich DIE(unsere) Farbe immer noch geil find??
> 
> @hannes, jo is gepulvert.



Sehr sexy das Helius!


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> und mit 16,3kg locker schwerer als die meisten hier...



Aber trotzdem super


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem super



mit der schönen weissen druckstrebe (made by khujand) sowieso.


----------



## nicolai.fan (4. Februar 2011)

hannes36 schrieb:


> Hey, deins sieht ja fast so aus wie meins  deins ist aber gepulvert, nicht elox, oder?
> 
> Am Wochenende fertig geworden, gestern abend die Jungfernfahrt. Traumhaft. Umgestiegen von einem 2005er RM-Slayer! Immer noch sprachlos
> 
> Hans





Hallo Hans hast Du deinen Rahmen am 22.12. bei Nicolai abgeholt ?

Geile Kiste


----------



## dr.juggles (4. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> jaaa "nato grün" ist und bleibt einer der schönsten Farben für ein N





das matt oliv grüne lambda von der website ist auch


----------



## hannes36 (4. Februar 2011)

@nicolai.fan: Ja genau, hat dann aber bis letzte Woche gedauert, bis ich den Steuersatz dann mal hatte


----------



## benzinkanister (5. Februar 2011)

hey hannes,

wie fährt sich denn das am mit der dt swiss vorne? ist ja für 160mm ausgelegt...spiele aber auch mit dem gedanken da irgendwann mal eins mit 150 aufzubauen.

gruß


----------



## hannes36 (8. Februar 2011)

die DT EXM liegt von der Einbauhöhe nur 5mm unter einer 160er z.B TALAS, also liegt der Lenkwinkel bei mir jetzt nur marginal steiler als mit einer originalen 160. Wer den unterschied spürt...

Für mein Empfinden spricht sie sehr sensibel an, was mir wichtig war.

Ich finde die DT vom Preis her ganz attraktiv. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und die Absenkfunktion finde ich genial. Zum Absenken brauchst Du nur einen Knopf drücken, Ausfedern geht bei harten Schlägen von alleine, oder du schlägst die Gabel kurz mal an. 

Gruß

Hans


----------



## stuk (13. Februar 2011)

hallo zusammen,
wenn es bergab ging habe ich mich noch nicht so richtig wohlgefühlt auf meinen AM , habe ja schon immer gesagt, das das für mich mit meinem alten CC besser ging und das es wohl nur ne Gewöhnungssache wäre. Also wollte ich nun was an meinem cockpit (80er Vorbau, riser mit 675 Breite) ändern. Habe dann bei  http://www.cdrei.de in Duisburg ein AM mit 50er Vorbau/745 Lenker und das Nucleon AM mit 70er und 690 Lenker getestet und mich beraten lassen. Der 50er war mir zum Touren und bergauf dann doch zu kompakt.
Nun ist es ein 70er 0 Grad Vorbau und ein 725 lowriser geworden. Habe gestern eine Einstellungstrailrunde und grade eine größere Tour gemacht. Nun ist das AM für mir perfekt. Geht noch immer super ohne Absenkungen bergauf und bergab habe ich endlich das Gefühl der nötigen Kontrolle , ich bin begeistert. Optisch finde ich es auch besser als mit dem alten Riser in titanelox. aber seht selbst.


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2011)

Freut mich für dich.

D.h der atlas lenker wurde auf beiden seiten gekürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (13. Februar 2011)

danke dir
der altlas AM (den ich habe) ist 725, der FR ist noch breiter


----------



## trailterror (13. Februar 2011)

alles klar, wusste gar nicht, dass es ein atlas am gibt....

ja der fr hat glaub ich 785mm


----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

Hi Zusammen ,

ich verfolge euren Thread jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und habe nun beschlossen endlich selbst in Helius AM Olymp aufzusteigen .

Es ist allerdings das Erste Mal, das ich mir ein Bike selbst aufbauen werde und da bleibt trotz ausreichender Recherche ein Rest Unsicherheit, was die Auswahl der Teile angeht. Letztendlich ist es ja sowieso Geschmackssache, aber Eure Meinung ist dennoch gefragt!

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten 

Und so soll das Gute Stück, dann aussehen......

Rahmen : Helius AM + Extra Love Parts 

Gabel : Fox Racing Shox 36 FLOAT 180 FIT RC2 Gabel Modell 2011

Dämpfer : Fox Racing Shox DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer Modell 2011

Bremse : FORMULA The One FR Scheibenbremse Komplettset 203/180mm PM6

Schaltung : SRAM X.O ESP Tango Orange Gruppe + Carbon X-tras

Umwerfer : X.0 Umwerfer 3x10 Low Clamp, Top Pull

Optional  : Truvativ Hammerschmidt, Grundsätzlich Ja, ich bin mir aber noch nicht  ganz sicher ob ich das Einsatzspektrum um diese erweitern will!?

Beratung diesbezüglich ausdrücklich erwünscht! .

Lenker : Race Face - Atlas FR Riserbar Lenker 785mm/ 31,8mm - 2011 

Sattel : Selle Italia MTB-Sattel Max-Flite Gel Flow Leder

Laufradsatz bestehend aus :

Felge : ZTR-Flow 

Nabe VR : Acros A-hub.75

Nabe HR : Acros A-hub.74 

Speichen : Sapim CX-Ray 

Speichennippel : Sapim Polyax Alu 

Sattelstütze : Acros A-SP 400 mm 

Griffe : Acros inkl. Ring- und Endkappe

Steuersatz : Acros AH-06 Ceramic - Ahead Steuersatz - Keramik - Edelstahl

Pedale : von Crankbrothers?

Reifen : Schwalbe Fat Albert, Maxxis Ardent oder Conti Rubber Queen?


----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

Sorry ich habe beim posten gepennt und irgednwie kann ich den Beitrag nicht löschen, sollte eigentlich ein komplett neuer Beitrag sein :-(

Lg...


Später:  Steht nun doch an der richtigen Stelle. *greift sich an den Kopf* Naja dann stimmts ja wenigstens doch .

Freu mich also auf Eure Antworten *holt sich nen Kaffee*


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Das ist doch ein spitzen Teileliste 

Ich würde an der Liste nichts großartig ändern. Ausser dass ich eher einen Coil Dämpfer und keine Crankbrothers Pedale (eher z.B. Podium, Superstar, sudpin etc.) verbauen würde. Aber ansonsten wird das ein tipTop Bike 

Ob HS oder nicht ist eine schwierige Entscheidung, sind dann halt doch mal fast 1kg Mehrgerwicht und eine vernünftig eingestellte 2-Fach Kurbel funktioniert auch problemlos. Das Mehrgewicht würde ich lieber in eine Variostütze investieren, da hast Du meiner Meinung nach mehr davon.

Über die Rahmen Optionen hast Du dir schon Gedanken gemacht? Für die Fox 180 braucht es das AFR Unterrohr, 12mm Steckachse ist sinnvoll, ausserdem HS ISCG. 
1 1/8 oder 1.5 Steuerrohr und welche Steuersatz ist schon klar?

EDIT: sehe gerade, Steuersatz hast Du schon auf der Liste. Der Acros AH-06 erfüllt nicht die geforderte Mindesteinpresstiefe von 22mm, der AH-07 ist passend. Mit der Fox 180 würde ich aber eher zu einem 1.5 Steuerrohr tendieren und einen Steuersatz mit innenliegenden Lagern verbauen, dann kommt die Front etwas tiefer. Könnte dann auch gleich das Cane Creek Angleset sein, dann bist Du im Lenkwinkel variabel.

EDIT2:
Das AM braucht einen High Clamp (Down-Swing) Umwerfer, Low-Clamp lässt sich nicht tief genug positionieren, da sind dann die Schweißnähte vom Tretlager/Sattelrohr im Weg. 

...


----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

Hi dreamdeep,

zuerst schonmal Danke! für den Tipp mit den Pedalen, wird auf jedenfall befolgt.

Bei dem Gedanken mit der Hammerschmidt geht´s mir primär um die gesteigerte Bodenfreiheit als um das Zweikurbelgetriebe.

Ich würde sogar eher zum Dreikurbelgetriebe tendieren, wenn da nicht das Ding mit der Bodenfreihet wäre .

Gewicht wäre wahrscheinlich sogar noch im Rahmen, bin im Moment bei ziemlich genau 11,5 Kg, also ohne HS.

Habe ausserdem am WE ein Helius AM mit knapp 16 Kg Probe gefahren und hatte selbst dort das Gefühl noch erstaunlich gut vom Fleck zu kommen.
Der Gedanke ist zwar ein absoluten Trailhunter aufzubauen, (daher auch das Kampfgewicht ;-)) der aber dabei superagil und leicht ist und trotzdem so einiges wegstecken kann. Ein bischen Spielraum in Sachen Gewicht ist durchaus noch vorhanden, wenn es sich denn lohnt.

Was den Rahmen angeht, da werd ich mich wohl mit Nicolai genau besprechen müssen, da ich von diesen Dingen nicht wirklich die Ahnung habe, ich werde aber auf jedenfall mal auf deinen Vorschlag eingehen.

Ein 1.5er Steuerrohr? Ich vermute mal es handelt sich hierbei um den Durchmesser/Größe/Breite?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2011)

Also 11,5kg kommt mir verdammt wenig vor!!

1,5er Steuerrohr entspricht dem Durchmesser, gibt es inzwischen sogar mit gefrästem -N- Logo.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Trailiac schrieb:


> Gewicht wäre wahrscheinlich sogar noch im Rahmen, bin im Moment bei ziemlich genau 11,5 Kg, also ohne HS.


Hast Du Dich da verschrieben? 11,5kg sind es auf jeden Fall nicht. Grob über den Daumen würde ich den Aufbau auf 14-14.5 kg schätzen (mit normaler 2-Fach Kurbel und Kefü).



> Ein 1.5er Steuerrohr? Ich vermute mal es handelt sich hierbei um den Durchmesser/Größe/Breite?


Durchmesser, es gibt 1 1/8 und 1.5. Bei 1 1/8 liegen die Lager vom Steuersatz immer aussen, d.h. die Bauhöhe ist größer. Bei 1.5 kannst Du einen Reduziersteuersatz verbauen, der dann innenliegende Lager hat. Dadurch kommt die ganze Front etwas tiefer. Zusammen mit der Fox 180 würde ich die zweite Lösung bevorzugen, ich hatte zuerst eine Helius AM mit 1 1/8 und nun 1.5, beide mit der Fox 180 aufgebaut. 
Das Cane Creek Angleset ermöglicht die anpassung vom Lenkwinkel, ist auf jeden Fall eine feine Sache:
http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet

1.5 mit Angleset:














1 1/8 mit Acros AH-07








.


----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich muss zugeben bei der Rechnung fehlen noch die Pedale, der Vorbau, die Buchsen vom Dämpfer und die Reifen. 

Ansonsten hab ich wirklich nur die Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller verwendet und die habe ich sogar noch aufgerundet .

Es kann natürlich sein das ich noch irgendetwas vergessen habe, Bitte um Hinweis wenn Dir da noch etwas auffällt.

Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem gefrästen Steuerrohr, das kommt bestimmt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

Mensch die sehen ja echt schick aus die Zwei 

Rahmen : 3100 gr.

Gabel : 2370 gr. 

Dämpfer : ca. 450 gr. 

Bremse : Gesamt ca. 792 gr.

Schaltung inkl. Umwerfer : Gesamt ca. 1622 gr. 

Lenker : 340 gr.

Sattel : 305 gr.

Laufradsatz Gesamt : 1740 gr. 

Sattelstütze : 280 gr. 

Griffe Gesamt : 123 gr. 

Steuersatz : 109 gr. 

Habs nochmal durch gerechnet, sind ca. 11,5 Kg ohne die genannten Teile.


----------



## checkb (18. Februar 2011)

Mein Tipp: anstatt Float 180, Talas 180. Ist Geschmackssache, doch kann eine funktionierende Absenkung beim Touren hilfreich sein.

Sattelstütze: ich würde was zum Liften nehmen ala KS, RS etc..

Wilkommen im IBC N Forum, checkb

PS: Falls du aus dem Süden kommst, ruf beim Wurzelpuff an, da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2011)

2mal Rubber Queen + Vorbau sind ja schon 2kg.
Je nach Pedale noch einmal ~300g

Felgenband, Zughüllen, Züge, Schläuche, alles mitgerechnet?
Mit AFR Unterrohr wird es auch nochmal etwas schwerer...


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Danke 

Wie gesagt, nimm die Version mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und Angleset, ist im zusammenspiel mit der 180 deutlich stimmiger. Ausserdem bist Du mit dem 1.5 Steuerrohr flexibler und besser für die Zukunft gerüstet.

Die Liste ist schön und gut, aber da fehlen noch so viele Teile, das ist im Moment noch nicht zielführend. Gehe ohne HS mal von 14,5 Kg aus, mit HS dann Richtung 15,5 kg. Aber wie Du schon selbst bemerkt hast, dass AM fährt sich auch damit noch spitze. 
Kannst Dich mal an dieser Liste orientieren und dementsprechend abändern, die ist vollständig:


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2011)

hi dreamdeep
jetzt, wo du das orange und das neue schwarze gezeigt hast, sehe ich was du letztens mit der neuen zugführung auf dem unterrohrgusset gemeint hast.
hat mein AM aus 07.2010 aber auch schon so, ebenfalls den neuen flacheren winkel  (meint zumindest mein smarttelefon)


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Ja, ist halt immer schwierig zu sagen, wann genau was eingeführt worden ist. Der orangene Rahmen stammt aus April 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

@dreamdeep,

ich werd meins auch in Orangel eloxal aufbauen, allerdings wird der Hinterbau weiss, genauso wie die Gabel, Bremsen und diverse andere Bauteile.

Sieht bestimmt richtig gut aus 

Vielen Dank auch für die Liste die wird bestimmt sehr hilfreich sein.


@chekb,

hatte am We ein Testbike mit ner 180er Gabel von Magura, ebenfalls zum absenken und da war der Absenkmechanismus nich so der reisser, hat ständig gesponnen das Teil.

Komm eher aus dem Südwesten, aus der goldenen Wedderrau
Wir ham hier aber auch en Telefon, Danke für den Tipp.


@Fibbs79,

war wohl ein Anfängerfehler ich hab damit gerechnet, das die Reifen deutlich leichter ausfallen. Hast du Erfahrungen mit der Gummikönigin ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2011)

Trailiac schrieb:


> @Fibbs79,
> 
> war wohl ein Anfängerfehler ich hab damit gerechnet, das die Reifen deutlich leichter ausfallen. Hast du Erfahrungen mit der Gummikönigin ?



ich fahr die Queen an meinem Hardtail + Fully.
Bin vorher jahrelang die Fetten Albert´s gefahren.
Meiner Meinung nach bieten die Cont´s etwas mehr Traktion, bei ungefähr gleichem Rollwiderstand!
Auch hat mir die Unwucht an den Schwalbe Reifen nicht gefallen, irgendwie hatten die immer einen Schlag weg bei mir 
Hier findest du vielleicht auch noch ein paar Antworten über die Queen:

Gewicht: Klick
Erfahrungen: Klick


----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank, das war sehr hilfreich!! Werde mich dann wohl für die Queen entscheiden, die scheint echt zu überzeugen! 

Vielen Dank für die Vielen Hilfestellungen schönes WE und Happy Trailriding...


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2011)

Trailiac schrieb:


> hatte am We ein Testbike mit ner 180er Gabel von Magura...



das glaube ich weniger.

oder Magura hat da nen Prototypen zum Testen raus gegeben

die bisher längste Maguragabel ist die Wotan mit 160mm
in der aktuellen Produktliste gibts nicht mal mehr die
die Thor mit 140 mm ist da die längste Gabel


----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

@der-gute,

sorry, hab gerade nochmal recherchiert, es war in der Tat die Wotan mit 160mm Federweg (die Hellblaue mit weissem Schriftzug und roten Magura-Aufkleber sowie zwei Gabelbrücken).

Wie gesagt bin halt noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren 

Hat sich auf jedenfall echt gut gefahren das Ding, wir ham ein paar Videos gemacht, und da konnte man auch gut sehen wie sie am arbeiten war .

Trotzdem der Absenkmechanismus war an diesem Bike defekt, was ja nicht unbedingt heissen muss, das dass immer so ist, aber man sieht, es kann sein. Deswegen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das haben will...*grübelt* Mir fehlt da einfach die Erfahrung.


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2011)

es gibt genügend bikes, da brauchste keine Absenkung

zumeist ist das ab Größe L wegen des Radstandes nicht mehr nötig

ausser du hast Jan Ulrich seine Beine und drückst alles hoch ;-)

160 zu 180 is aber schon ne andere Liga...

wobei
eine 180er 1 1/8 Gabel in einem 1.5 Steuerrohr
oder
eine 1 1/8 Gabel in einem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr mit aussem liegenden Lager
ziemlich ähnlich bauen.

da brauchste halt nur das AFR Unterrohr, das die höheren Kräfte der 180er Gabel aushält.

für normale Trails braucht man keine Absenkung (meine Meinung)
für > 1000 Hm am Stück kann man jede Gabel mit nem Spanngurt absenken.

Ich würde mir ein AM mit AFR Unterrohr und 1.5 Steuerrohr und CaneCreek AngleSet kaufen ;-) wenn man schon wählen darf...


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wobei
> eine 180er 1 1/8 Gabel in einem 1.5 Steuerrohr
> oder
> eine 1 1/8 Gabel in einem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr mit aussem liegenden Lager
> ziemlich ähnlich bauen.



Genau. Liegt dann zwischen einer 160mm und 170mm Gabel mit normalen Steuersatz. Hatte die Maße auch neulich irgendwo mal in einem anderen Thread niedergeschrieben, aber gerade keine Lust zu suchen.


----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

Nun so wie´s dann aussieht gibt´s ein Rahmen mit AFR Unterrohr. Der Rahmen wird in meinem Fall sogar tatsächlich in Größe L bestellt, alles andere wär mir zu klein.

1.5er Steuerrohr und CaneCreek Angelset, dank dreamdeep wird´s das auch für mich geben 

Beine wie Jan Ullrich? Noch nicht, aber ich arbeite dran 

Kann mir glaube ich auch halbwegs vortsellen wie sich so ner 180er Gabel anfühlen wird. Da gibts bestimmt viel abzustimmen, Druckstufe wohl eher etwas härter und Zugstufe etwas weicher!? oder täusch ich mich da?
langsamer eintauchen und schneller ausfahren richtig?

Mensch ich bekomm schon ganz feuchte Hände, wenn ich dran denke


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2011)

gratulation

orange elox hats mir auch angetan aber wahrscheinlich mit ner anderen farbkombi

steuerrohrfrage ist echt schwierig....

wie ist eigentlich eure meinung bezüglich conehead: 

modeerscheinung oder die zukunft

und: wird 1 1/8 überleben oder aussterben


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2011)

Mein Rahmen hat die Größe M, und ich finde meine Talas Gabel auch überflüssig!
Die Absenkung hab ich außer zum Ausprobieren ob sie funktioniert noch nie wirklich gebraucht.

Ich würde sogar auf eine Stahlfedergabel wechseln (besseres Ansprechverhalten)

Das muss aber jeder selbst wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (18. Februar 2011)

Die Tapered Gabeln haben sich meiner Meinung nach etabliert.

Ich hatte zunm Zeitpunkt meiner Rahmenbestellung auch rumüberlegt ob Conehead, klassisch 1 1/8 oder 1.5. Letztendlich wurde dann 1.5 draus, da kann ich alle Gabeltypen fahren. Und mit nem innenliegenden Lager oben baut es auch noch etwas flacher. Hinzu kommt dass ich so auch noch nen Angleset reinsetzen kann, Bedarf dazu sehe ich aber bis auf weiteres nicht.

Zur Optik von Conehead: Die ersten sahen schlimm aus, das neue Conehead Steuerrohr ist viel dezenter, oft bemerkt man es kaum. Irgendwo hier hatte ich auch mal Bilder davon gepostet.


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe ja, das das steuerrohr endlich mal ohne Aufpreis zu wählen ist

Und das es ein ZeroStack tapered steuerrohr geben wird...


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Trailiac schrieb:


> 1.5er Steuerrohr und CaneCreek Angelset, dank dreamdeep wird´s das auch für mich geben



Glückwunsch, Du wirst es lieben!

Die Fox ist leicht abzustimmen, die Auswirkungen von High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe sind deutlich zu merken.


----------



## checkb (18. Februar 2011)

> Die Fox ist leicht abzustimmen, die Auswirkungen von High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe sind deutlich zu merken.



Stimmt.


----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

Ja bin schon super gespannt, zumal ich fand, das sich selbst das Testbike, noch erstaunlich gutmütig Verhalten hat. Und das ganze obwohl ich bei dem Sauwetter schon einiges riskiert habe, ohne das Bike wirklich zu kennen. Kaum vorzustellen, was da geht, wenn sie und ich uns erstmal etwas besser kennengelernt haben

Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit das Bike von Nicolai mit einem Namen signieren bzw. versehen zu lassen?


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Was hast Du denn aktuell für ein Bike?


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2011)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Die Tapered Gabeln haben sich meiner Meinung nach etabliert.
> 
> Ich hatte zunm Zeitpunkt meiner Rahmenbestellung auch rumüberlegt ob Conehead, klassisch 1 1/8 oder 1.5. Letztendlich wurde dann 1.5 draus, da kann ich alle Gabeltypen fahren. Und mit nem innenliegenden Lager oben baut es auch noch etwas flacher. Hinzu kommt dass ich so auch noch nen Angleset reinsetzen kann, Bedarf dazu sehe ich aber bis auf weiteres nicht.
> 
> Zur Optik von Conehead: Die ersten sahen schlimm aus, das neue Conehead Steuerrohr ist viel dezenter, oft bemerkt man es kaum. Irgendwo hier hatte ich auch mal Bilder davon gepostet.




Dank dir für den beitrag. Hast mich wieder bezüglich 1.5 gestärkt 

Waren es die bilder von dem grünen AM ?

Conehead gibts aber nicht mit dem eingefrästen logo...


----------



## Pum4d4ce (18. Februar 2011)

Trailiac schrieb:


> @dreamdeep,
> 
> ich werd meins auch in Orangel eloxal aufbauen, allerdings wird der Hinterbau weiss, genauso wie die Gabel, Bremsen und diverse andere Bauteile.
> 
> ...



meins ( afr ) wird grün eloxiert . der hinterbau und die Gabel werden auch weiss. Sieht sicher richtig geil aus


----------



## der-gute (18. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dank dir für den beitrag. Hast mich wieder bezüglich 1.5 gestärkt



wobei 1.5 bei conehead keinen Vorteil bringt

der Rahmen kommt trotzdem höher.

nur die integrierte obere Lagerschale wäre der Unterschied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn aktuell für ein Bike?



Ein Univega Fully, ist mittlerweile aber schon in die Jahre gekommen die Gute und wenn ich Dir jetzt berichten würde was da für Teile verbaut sind, Naja, lassen wir das.

Naja und jetzt bin ich über einen Freund zum Am gekommen, um erhlich zu sein wusste ich bis vor 6 Wochen noch nicht einmal, das es Nicolai überhaupt gibt *schaut beschähmt*. Es scheint aber das Nonplusultra der Fahrräder zu sein (wie sich am WE auch gezeigt hat) und das ist genau was ich haben will und auch was ich brauche. *Wo mehr Federweg, da is immer ein Weg *


----------



## Trailiac (18. Februar 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> meins ( afr ) wird grün eloxiert . der hinterbau und die Gabel werden auch weiss. Sieht sicher richtig geil aus



 Ganz sicher! Ich hatte ja ursprünglich mal vor das ganze in Lila Elox/Weiss zu gestalten, aber das war mir dann doch en ticken zu krass....


----------



## Harvester (19. Februar 2011)

lila-weiss sieht aber auch geil aus


----------



## checkb (19. Februar 2011)

> *Wo mehr Federweg, da is immer ein Weg *



Denken viele und erleben bei Schieben ihr Fiasko.  

checkb


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Denken viele und erleben bei Schieben ihr Fiasko.
> 
> checkb



Darf ich "muharrrr" schreiben?

also nur, wenn alle Spuren wieder weg sind

ich meine, so aus Freude über dein Zitat
nicht über den Vorfall ;-)


----------



## checkb (19. Februar 2011)

> also nur, wenn alle Spuren wieder weg sind



Es gibt noch Spuren, quasi für die Heldensaga beim BlaBla. Die Erkenntnis des Jahres 2010: schieben mit viel Federweg ist verdammt gefährlich. 

Und hier wieder was zum Thema:






Eine alte NEUE Liebe ist wie ein neues Leben. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailiac (19. Februar 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Denken viele und erleben bei Schieben ihr Fiasko.
> 
> checkb



Du weisst doch, wie das mit den Erfahrungen die man selbst machen muss ist, oder?

Bei mir klappt´s bestimmt....


----------



## Trailiac (19. Februar 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> lila-weiss sieht aber auch geil aus



Ich stimme dir zu, aber nachdem ich am WE mal ein Am gefahren bin, kann ich´s mir irgendwie nicht mehr vortsellen :-(


----------



## Harvester (19. Februar 2011)

muss man sich nicht vorstellen, kann mansich angucken 
(du meintest das sicher anders^^)
http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Februar 2011)

checkb schrieb:


>


Hammer


----------



## Trailiac (19. Februar 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> muss man sich nicht vorstellen, kann mansich angucken
> (du meintest das sicher anders^^)
> http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html



Ei Nö, ich hatte es ja gesehen, aber dann hatte ich ein AM Live vor mir stehen und Naja, ab da war´s irgendwie nich mehr meins .
Die Farbe find ich aber trotzdem gut


----------



## checkb (20. Februar 2011)

So langsam kann der Winter sich verduften.





Meine neue alte geliebte Anna Maria Helius mit neuen Sexybeinen aus Gurus Wurzelpuff. 





Zufall die Entstehung und nicht geplant, ick finde es Endgeil.

checkb


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2011)

Hoi zäme

habe mir ein Helius AM bestellt , weiss jemand welche Sattelstützenklemme ich benötige  Ist ein Helius AM in Grösse M. Denke mal es müsste 34.9 sein, oder


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke mal es müsste 34.9 sein, oder



jep


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. Februar 2011)

@checkb, macht sich gut die Gawel in Deim Bock


----------



## ibislover (20. Februar 2011)

@checkb
biste die bremsen schon gefahren? vorher saint?
wie ist dein eindruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (20. Februar 2011)

@checkb:super die anna maria. das blau kommt gut, besonders weil ohne die ganzen extra love parts.


----------



## checkb (20. Februar 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> @checkb
> biste die bremsen schon gefahren? vorher saint?
> wie ist dein eindruck?



Die Bremse hat sich nicht verändert, nur die Hebel. VR = Saint und HR = XT.

checkb


----------



## Helium (21. Februar 2011)

@checkb

sehr schönes AM


----------



## der T (21. Februar 2011)

sehr schönes Ding....


----------



## benzinkanister (21. Februar 2011)

hallo leute,
als ich den ersten nicolai rahmen bei meinem fahrradhändler gesehen wars um mich geschehen.
seit dem bastel ich in meinem kopf mein traumbike zusammen.

meine fragen sind vielleicht etwas OT aber der thread scheint mir sehr entspannt, daher wage ich mal meine fragen hier zu stellen 

ich fahre zur zeit ein mit der zeit aufgebautes HT, robust mit pike drin. die soll demnächst mit der sektor ersetzt werden. macht wirklich spass das teil, ob auf trails oder beim touren!

das studium nähert sich seinem ende und anstatt mir ein auto oder irgendwas zu kaufen soll es ein AM werden 

ich habe jetzt schon gemerkt, dass das abwärts fahren doch schon sehr viel spass bringt. aber touren sollen auch noch drin sein. also wird wohl auf 2 fahrräder rauslaufen.
nun stellt sich folgende frage:

"leichtes" AM mit RS sektor zum touren und trails fahren mit ein paar reserven und dann irgendwann ein freerider zum shreddern?

oder

hardtail zum Touren und AM mit AFR unterrohr, Stahlfahrwerk mit 180mm für alles was mehr braucht?

oder

irgendwie das AM so bauen, dass eventuell das fahrwerk je nach einsatzzweck getauscht werden kann? checkb, was wiegt denn dein aufbau?
wieviel mehrgewicht hat das ARF unterrohr?

wie würdet ihr es machen?

gruß


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Februar 2011)

Den Aufbau mit Sektor wurde ich lassen, dann schon liebe eine leichte Luftgabel mit 160/170mm, das ist stimmiger. Wenn es denn später wirklich noch ein ein zusätzlicher Freerider werden soll, könntest Du über ein AC mit der Sektor nachdenken

Ansonsten ist das AM auch mit 180mm Gabel noch voll Tourenauglich. Wenn Du ein Bike für alles haben möchtest, Tour bis Bikepark, machst Du mit dem AM in dieser Konfiguration absolut nichts falsch.

Das AFR Unterrohr wiegt irgendwas um die 60-80g mehr. Mein Rahmen mit AFR Unterrohr, 1.5 Steuerrohr wiegt ca 3158g. Ein Aufbau mit 180mm Gabel, Coil Dämpfer und stabilen Parts ist mit 15 Kg gut machbar.


----------



## checkb (21. Februar 2011)

> checkb, was wiegt denn dein aufbau?



Sind 14,8 stabile Kilos für das Haupteinsatzgebiet Tour. Wenn ich schnell fahren will, fahre ich LowBudget 29er in starr. 

checkb


----------



## benzinkanister (21. Februar 2011)

na das ist ja die beste lösung 
15 kg sind ja noch voll in ordnung.

wenn du mal lust hast, würde ich mich über eine teileliste freuen checkb.

danke und gruß


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2011)

Ui, echt unter 15 Kilo

Sehr geil, da würd mich die teileliste auch interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe versucht nict unbedingt nur leicht, sondern auch nach Verschleiss, Geldbeutel und Haltbarkeit zu bauen.

Teile:

Rahmen: Helius AM in M ( 2008er mit 2011er Kettenstreben )
*Steuersatz*: Reset RAcing
*Dämpfer:* Fox DHX 5.0
*Gabel:* Fox Talas RC2 180er mit Kashima 
*Lenker:* Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
*Vorbau:* Straitline 50mm 
*Trigger*: Saint
*Umwerfer:* Shimano SLX 2 fach
*Kurbel:* Shimano SLX mit Race Face Bash
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano SLX in kurz 
*Sattelstütze:* KS 950i
*Sattelklemme:* Syntace
*Sattel:* Selle Italia Flite Carbon, wiegt 150g und hält erstaunlicherweise schon 2 Jahre.
*VR Bremse:* Shimano Saint mit XTR Bremsgriffe
*HR Bremse:* Shimano XT mit XTR Bremsgriffe ( Saint Bremssattel war nich t mehr im Budget.  )
*Laufräder:* BOR Enduro mit ZTR Flow und DT Competition
*Reifen:* Conti Rubber Queen in 2,4
*Schläuche* Conti Light oder Schwalbe ( sag ich euch beim nächsten Platten )
*Pedale:* Syntace
Züge, Kleinteile etc.

Ich denke, wer wirklich leicht will schafft auch 14 Kilo.

checkb


----------



## djangoxxl (21. Februar 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> ...
> Teile:
> 
> Rahmen: Helius AM in M ( 2008er mit 2011er Kettenstreben )
> ...



Hi checkb,
wie hast du es geschafft, 'ne 180er Gabel + Reset in den - ich nehme an - Serienrahmen zu integrieren? Passt das noch bzgl. der Einbauhöhe oder hast du 'getrickst' ?


----------



## checkb (21. Februar 2011)

djangoxxl schrieb:


> Hi checkb,
> wie hast du es geschafft, 'ne 180er Gabel + Reset in den - ich nehme an - Serienrahmen zu integrieren? Passt das noch bzgl. der Einbauhöhe oder hast du 'getrickst' ?



Einfach Gabel abgeschnitten und reingesteckt. 

checkb


----------



## RPM (22. Februar 2011)

@ Team Nicolai, you have good taste.

Here is my AM from the UK.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2011)

^^hell yeah


----------



## der-gute (22. Februar 2011)

@RPM:

Wtf
are we brothers?

This is what i'm thinking about.

Nice to see it for real!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (22. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte in England hätten die die Bremsscheiben und die Kette auf der anderen Seite!?


----------



## c_w (22. Februar 2011)

LOL!

For me, the white grips are too much... and the saddle!
And a shorter cage would be fine. But it's nice!


----------



## Trailiac (22. Februar 2011)

Da bleibt einem doch glatt die Spucke weg! Real Nice


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich dachte in England hätten die die Bremsscheiben und die Kette auf der anderen Seite!?


----------



## Joker90 (24. Februar 2011)

@RPM

NICE bike


----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2011)

RPM schrieb:


> @ Team Nicolai, you have good taste.
> Here is my AM from the UK.



really nice ride, but can't believe why UK boys use germans most ugly brakes due to they bring the finest ones on market...


----------



## stuk (25. Februar 2011)

sluette, was macht dein coil-dämpfer?
mfg


----------



## RPM (25. Februar 2011)

Thanks guys.

The Marta's are the best brakes I have owned. Very light. Very reliable, and very good power with large rotors. Whats not to like?


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Februar 2011)

RPM schrieb:


> Whats not to like?


It's allright. It's just because sluette is a "Hope Fanboy" 









...


----------



## stuk (25. Februar 2011)

not only sluette !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> sluette, was macht dein coil-dämpfer?
> mfg



das AM steht hier gut gepflegt und sauber wie schon lange nicht mehr im arbeitszimmer und setzt staub an... habe momentan ne menge stress im büro und auf unserer privaten baustelle und komme so ungefähr nulli zum radln...



dreamdeep schrieb:


> It's allright. It's just because S*L*uette *is* a *real* "Hope *Maniac*"



YES !!!! Hope, what else ?


----------



## MikeLima (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

ich stehe vor der Bremsen Entscheidung für mein Helius AM.

Zur Auswahl stehen:

- Hope Tech M4 203/183
- Avid Elixir x.0 2011 203/185

Mein Gewicht ist ca. 82 kg. Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

vg
MikeLima


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2011)

MikeLima schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> ich stehe vor der Bremsen Entscheidung für mein Helius AM.
> 
> ...



hätt nen satz avid elixir carbon da -NEU-


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Februar 2011)

MikeLima schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> ich stehe vor der Bremsen Entscheidung für mein Helius AM.
> 
> ...



HOPE


----------



## c_w (27. Februar 2011)

MikeLima schrieb:


> - Hope Tech M4 203/183
> - Avid Elixir x.0 2011 203/185



Da würd' ich auch ganz entschieden zur Hope tendieren, bei den beiden...


----------



## sluette (27. Februar 2011)

gib gas, dann bekommst du noch eine von den special editions:







ich weiss, die avid sieht x-fach besser aus...:kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

Wau, wo gibt es die ????


----------



## Xiper (27. Februar 2011)

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike+Shop/MTB++Parts/Brakes/Disc+Brakes/Hope+Disc+Brakes/Hope+Tech+M4+Special+Edition+Disc+Brake_HOPE-TECH-M4-LTD.htm


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (8. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> sluette, was macht dein coil-dämpfer?
> mfg



soooo, gestern stand endlich mal wieder ne runde auf der agenda. mit dhx4.0! 
ich kann's schwer bewerten, der unterschied zum dhx5.0 air ist marginal. der coil arbeitet hyper-sensibel alles weg, war ich vom air aber auch gewohnt. bin mir nur nicht sicher ob's so souverän war. ich werde demnächst noch mal umbauen und versuchen an einem tag beide dämpfer zu fahren, wenn's geht auf der gleichen strecke.


----------



## stuk (9. März 2011)

danke für die zwischeninfo
ich bin in den letzten Tagen sehr viel mit dem DHX-AIR unterwegs gewesen und was besseres könnte ich mir für mein AM und meinen Einsatz nicht vorstellen.....
Das Testen geht aber weiter.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. März 2011)

Hab heute meinen Steckachsenöffner bekommen:




Nicolai-Steckachsen-Öffnungsteil von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Nicolai-Steckachsen-Öffnungsteil von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## dreamdeep (9. März 2011)

Coole Sache! Ist der von kukaberlin?


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Coole Sache! Ist der von kukaberlin?



jepp


----------



## CaptainSlow (9. März 2011)

@ mzaskar: Runterfahrer hat die Special Edtions auch 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/355347/cat/33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (9. März 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> jepp



hab ich letzte woche auch in auftrag gegeben 

wie lange hat er bei dir gebraucht?


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. März 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hab ich letzte woche auch in auftrag gegeben
> 
> wie lange hat er bei dir gebraucht?



keine Ahnung, "Smubob" hat als Zwischenhändler fungiert


----------



## acid-driver (9. März 2011)

genau, bei dem hab ichs im fotoalbum gesehen. 

dann bleib ich mal gespannt


----------



## trailterror (9. März 2011)

In der bike ist ja bekanntlich ein kleiner bericht vom AM drin.....und siehe an, tatsächlich mit tapered Steuerrohr.... Sieht gar net so schlecht aus

Welche gabeln kann man nochmal mit tapered fahren? 1 1/8 und tapered gabeln..... Und 1.5 natürlich nicht.... Ist doch so, gell?


----------



## marco2 (9. März 2011)

Wenn das nicht mal das persönliche AM vom Elmar ist. Ist ja wahnsinnig gut aufgebaut. Wohl als Megavalanche Bike, oder?


----------



## connerthesaint (10. März 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht mal das persönliche AM vom Elmar ist. Ist ja wahnsinnig gut aufgebaut. Wohl als Megavalanche Bike, oder?



No, leider falsch. 
Das von Elmar findest Du unter den Videos zur Eurobike 2010 bei Nicolai. 

Sein Rahmen ist zwar auch komplett Orange Elox aber die Druckstrebe ist weiß und er fährt DT Swiss EX1750 und hat eine Sitzstreben. Das AM aus der BIKE nicht. 
Aber das in der BIKE gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Allerdings schrecken mich die 400 EUR Aufpreis beim eloxieren ziemlich ab.


----------



## 12XU (10. März 2011)

Bekommt er nicht jede Jahr ein neues Bike? Gruß W


----------



## connerthesaint (10. März 2011)

Das kann natürlich auch sein


----------



## Gehhilfe (11. März 2011)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob im Raum Stuttgart ein Helius AM7AC in M für eine Probefahrt steht?


----------



## sluette (13. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> danke für die zwischeninfo
> ich bin in den letzten Tagen sehr viel mit dem DHX-AIR unterwegs gewesen und was besseres könnte ich mir für mein AM und meinen Einsatz nicht vorstellen.....
> Das Testen geht aber weiter.



also bei mir fliegt der coil wieder raus, bin heute wieder air gefahren und der bleibt's nun erstmal. ich kann keinen unterschied zum coil finden, der air spricht butterweich an und wiegt dazu noch viel weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (14. März 2011)

Danke für die Info 
fand ich sehr hilfreich.
ich denke ich belasse es auch beim DHX-AIR (s.o.), den Monarch behalte ich ich als reserve.
Damit ist mein AM nun fertig....
mfg


----------



## checkb (14. März 2011)

> also bei mir fliegt der coil wieder raus



War bei mir genauso. Als Tourer und Gelegenheitsdropper sehe ich auch keinen Vorteil bei Stahl. Wäre ich öfters auf den Bremswellen der Parks oder auf Highspeedrumpeltrails unterwegs, würde ich ein Coildämpfer bevorzugen.

Für normales Tourenenduro, Allmountain oder wie auch immer Biken heutzutage genannt wird finde ich einen Luftdämpfer nicht schlechter, Aufgrund des Gewichtsvorteils sogar überlegen.

Fahre aktuell einen RP23, funzt perfekt auf Touren. Sollte ich mal wieder mutig werden, werde ich im Park den DHX einhängen.

checkb


----------



## Schnapsi (14. März 2011)

Mittlerweile meine Kiste endlich auch (fast) fertig... Bissel Kosmetik noch. Schon nach den ersten kleineren Ausfahrten will ich sie nicht mehr hergeben. Handling ist neben der Optik einfach erste Sahne. Fährt sich extrem agil. Trotz 180mm Federweg und über 16kg. Der Hinterbau ist wie erwartet sehr wippneutral. 

*Spezielles:*
SLX 10 Fach mit 11-36er Ritzel + 20er Mountain-Goat Kettenblatt vorne funktioniert astrein. Die Kettenstrebe hat vorne ein paar mm spatzig. Der Bock klettert sich trotz seiner sicher über 16kg astrein und locker flockig den Berg hoch. Bandbreite wie ich sie mir immer gewünscht habe. Nur das Anfahren in solch extremen Steigungen will noch etwas geübt sein. =)

Restliche Komponenten: Das übliche halt... Alles sehr stabil ausgelegt.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. März 2011)

Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## Schnapsi (14. März 2011)

Wenn der Bock gaaaanz fertig ist gibts mal eins... Es sind noch ein zwei hässlich optische Dinge zu ändern...


----------



## dreamdeep (14. März 2011)

Welche Gabel hast Du denn verbaut?


----------



## checkb (14. März 2011)

> LX 10 Fach mit 11-36er Ritzel + 20er Mountain-Goat Kettenblatt vorne funktioniert astrein.



Das geht.  Ich fahre neuerdings wieder 20-34, was habe ich Idiot mich mit der HS gequält.


----------



## Schnapsi (14. März 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Das geht.  Ich fahre neuerdings wieder 20-34, was habe ich Idiot mich mit der HS gequält.


Jo, das war der Grund warum ich meine Rohloff am neuen Bike nimmer montiert hab. Kann einfach nicht genug runter schalten.

Schaltne geht sogar sehr gut. Bissel gucken beim schalten muss man. Sprich Hebel etwas länger gedrückt halten für hoch. Dann ist das kein Thema. Hinten auch eher gegen die Mitte beim hochschalten. Fürs runterschalten hinten so ungefähr mitte bis hohe Ritzel. Dann geht das sehr flüssig.

Hatte auf alle Fälle nen sehr dickes Grinsen in der Fritte als ich ein für mich brutal steiles Stück hochgekraxelt bin. Dacht eigentlich eher, so jetzt testen wir mal, weil eigentlich geht das ja ned. Und es ging doch. 
Es lebe das 20er KB mit 36er Ritzel... Gebs nimmer her! 
Nur das anfahren in solch steilen Stücken pack ich noch ned so richtig... Mit Übung kommt das aber bestimmt auch. 

@Dreamdeap: 180er Talas


----------



## sluette (14. März 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Das geht.  Ich fahre neuerdings wieder 20-34, was habe ich Idiot mich mit der HS gequält.



wegen dem erhöhten wiederstand im overdrive?
habe ich mich anfangs auch drann gestört aber schnell vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (14. März 2011)

Ich will meine HS am Ion nimmer missen, bin im Moment wieder mehr mit meinem AM unterwegs und die HS fehlt mir sehr daran.


----------



## checkb (14. März 2011)

Ich denke es gibt pro und contra bei der HS. Ich spüre auf jeden fall deutlich den Unterschied im Overdrive und den letzten Kick am Tag, wenn die Beine schon brennen und der letzte Berg erst der vorletzte Berg ist. 

Wenn ich mir mal einen Downhiller aufbaue, kommt die HS ganz sicher wieder ran.

checkb


----------



## cgoeth (15. März 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Das geht.  Ich fahre neuerdings wieder 20-34, was habe ich Idiot mich mit der HS gequält.



Hallo zusammen,

ich selbst fahre zurzeit eine RF Atlas AM Kurbel. Momentan noch mit drei Kettenblätter. Und das mit 24, 32, 42. Irgendwie passt das aber nicht zum Helius AM. Würde gerne auf 20-34 mit Bash umsteigen. Weis jemand ob das geht? Und wenn ja, was ich dafür brauche?

Das was ich gesehen habe ist das 20er Blatt: http://mountain-goat.de/pd247247483.htm?categoryId=0

Was mir dann noch fehlt ist ein 34er Blatt. Was verwendet ihr? Hab auf der Mountain Goat Seite nicht sgefunden. 

Gibts noch eine Empfehlung für das Bash?

Gruss Christoph

PS: Geht eigentlich auch 20-36????


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2011)

shimano bietet seine SLX in 22 / 36 an, eigentlich eine recht gute Übersetzungsbandbreite ..... Ich glaube Bash's von RF passen dann, .... weil es schöner aussieht


----------



## checkb (15. März 2011)

Ich fahre aktuell SLX mit 20 er Mountain Goat und 36 SLX sowie Race Face Bash. Werde die Tage aber mal wieder 32 anstatt 36 ausprobieren. 

checkb


----------



## stuk (15. März 2011)

bei mir im Ruhrgebiet und als trailbike fahre ich mein AM 3fach 42 32 22.
mir taugt es und werde es wohl auch so lassen.......?
hin und wieder Gardasee und Sauerland klappen damit auch ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cgoeth (15. März 2011)

Nachtrag: Gibt es noch eine leichte Kettenführung für die Kombi 20-34?

Gruss Christoph


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2011)

cgoeth schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Gibt es noch eine leichte Kettenführung für die Kombi 20-34?
> 
> Gruss Christoph



jooo.


----------



## cgoeth (15. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jooo.



danke. und welche ist das genau?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2011)

E13 
 2-fach Kettenführung


----------



## dreamdeep (15. März 2011)

Die e13 ist mit der Stahlgrundplatte aber sauschwer......

Wenn es leichter (80g) sein soll, die NC17 Stinger. Ist zudem preislich und funktionell echt top. Alternativ mit einer Custom Carbon Grundplatte, dann gehts Richtung 60g.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ner-ISCG05-BSA-ISCG-5530-5531-5532::2664.html


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die e13 ist mit der Stahlgrundplatte aber sauschwer......



es gibt ja auch die alu version.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es gibt ja auch die alu version.



Deshalb schrieb ich ja "mit der Stahlgrundplatte" 

Was wiegt die Aluversion?


----------



## marco2 (15. März 2011)

Habe die DRS lange am Bike gehabt und fand sie eher mittelmäßig. Die Abstützung der Umlenkrolle steht unnötig nach unten heraus und schlägt gern beim Aufsetzen auf. Auch hatte ich erstaunlich viele Chainsucks, als die DRS verbaut war, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sie von der DRS kamen.
Zur Zeit habe ich eine Heim2, die wiegt deutlich weniger und baut durch die sehr kleine und freie Rolle kaum nach unten. Setzt deshalb weniger auf. Chainsucks habe ich keine mehr.  
Werde bald mal eine Gamut versuchen, da ich keine Innenlagerklemmung mag und es die Heim2 nicht für ISCG old wie am Nic gibt.


----------



## cgoeth (16. März 2011)

Danke für die Infos  

Habe jetzt folgendes bestellt:


20er Kettenblatt von Mountain Goat
NC17 Stinger
Bashguard von RF
Werde erst mal mein altes 32 Kettenblatt fahren und dann vielleicht später auf ein 34er wechseln.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## checkb (16. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



Kuhjand,

was war das noch mal für ein Klebeband an der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Kuhjand,
> 
> was war das noch mal für ein Klebeband an der Kettenstrebe?



klick--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/526654


----------



## checkb (16. März 2011)

Danke.


----------



## bikehat (18. März 2011)

so hab heut abend die hauptkomponenten zusammen gesteckt. hier ist ein erster eindruck. final wirds noch ein paar änderungen geben. bikehat


----------



## dreamdeep (18. März 2011)

Sieht ja schon mal gut aus, bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt. Sind die Lagerdeckel gepulvert, das Blau sieht so anders aus?


----------



## Kontragonist (18. März 2011)

bikehat schrieb:


> so hab heut abend die hauptkomponenten zusammen gesteckt. hier ist ein erster eindruck. final wirds noch ein paar änderungen geben. bikehat



Horny, Kollege, _horny_


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Heute ist Basteltag


----------



## rigger (19. März 2011)

Schaun beide Top aus!


----------



## bikehat (19. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sieht ja schon mal gut aus, bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt. Sind die Lagerdeckel gepulvert, das Blau sieht so anders aus?



ja das ist RAL 5015 (skyblue) 
Hab noch Probleme mit der Kurbel. Die Schrauben schleifen an der Kettenführung. Werde sie jetzt mal flach schleifen. Kann man eigentlich einfach einen Spacer zwischen BB und Kefü einsetzen?


----------



## Brainspiller (19. März 2011)

so hab ich das bei mir gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (19. März 2011)

bikehat schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich einfach einen Spacer zwischen BB und Kefü einsetzen?


Bei einem 2,5mm Spacer könnte die Achse zu kurz sein. Von Shimano gibt es 0,7mm Spacer, versuch es zuerst mit so einem.


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Fertig





leider war der Vivid Air defekt  Danke an Nicolai Schweiz das is mir mit einem Dämpfer ausgeholfen haben


----------



## Jocka79 (4. Mai 2011)

schon lange keiner mehr da....was los hier??


----------



## schwertrider (4. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch schwer am überlegen ob ich mir ein AM bestelle.Sind ja saugeile bikes.
Ich hät noch ein par fragen als Entscheidungshilfe:
wieviel wiegt den das Komplettrad mit der Hope-ausstattung?
lohnt sich der Cane Creek Dämpfer und was kostet/wiegt der mehr als der Fox DHX ?
Und noch ne "blöde frage": Auf Alpencross fahr ich gern mit Trinkflasch.Ist es möglich an die Zugfuhrungsschrauben einen Flaschenhalter zu schrauben?
danke schon mal


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

15.2 kg


----------



## stuk (5. Mai 2011)

14.4 Größe M mit recht viel HOPE aber kein DSK-Aufbau. Da würde ich auch die Finger von lassen und selbst zusammenstellen. Wird dann besser und nicht unbedingt teurer......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> aber kein DSK-Aufbau. Da würde ich auch die Finger von lassen und selbst zusammenstellen. Wird dann besser und nicht unbedingt teurer......


ganz genau stuk...  

dein Rad ist der Hammer,- hab´s ja nun in natura gesehen und gefühlt.


----------



## checkb (5. Mai 2011)

@ Stuk

14,4 Kilo, wo holst du die her? Hast du ne Teileliste?

checkb


----------



## stuk (5. Mai 2011)

danke artur

@checkb. Teileliste habe ich nicht. was es aber (trotz coilgabel) leicht macht sind:

2.25 also keine 2.4 reifen (die kommen aber bald drauf, ist mir am z.B. See sicherer)
abgesägte thomson stütze, suspin III pro, 185gramm Sattel
noir 3fach mit hopelager, keine kefü, (für meinen toureneinsatz noch nicht nötig)
XTR Umwerfer / XO-Zeugs inkl. Ritzel und Kette (Hohlnieten)
hope m4 mit 185 Scheiben
matchmaker spart ne schelle und schrauben
recht leichter lenker

mein CC hatte ich mit ähnlichen Teilen auf 12.2, dachte mir das ich das AM dann auf unter 14. schaffe. Klappte aber leider nicht....aber auch egal

mfg


----------



## Schnapsi (5. Mai 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Und noch ne "blöde frage": Auf Alpencross fahr ich gern mit Trinkflasch.Ist es möglich an die Zugfuhrungsschrauben einen Flaschenhalter zu schrauben?
> danke schon mal


Je nach Rahmengrösse wohl schon möglich. Bei allen wäre es möglich, selbst in Grösse S würde man ne kleine reinkriegen. 'Wäre' weil die Löcher imho unglücklich positioniert sind. So geht gar nix rein. Wird leider sehr viel Platz zum Sitzrohr verschenkt. *hmpf*

Würde es denen also explizit sagen und vor allem schriftlich bestätigen lassen, dass du die Löcher gerne weiter unten hättest. Vielleicht auch grad den Flaschenhalter hochschicken, damit der maximale Platz genutzt werden kann.


----------



## schwertrider (5. Mai 2011)

das bike hier ist doch aber ganz gut ausgestattet!                                http://www.nicolai.net/44-0-Helius+AM+kompl.html
bis ich mir das alles selber bestellt und angebaut habe , das dauert mir einfach zu lange.
Lieber komplett kaufen und nach u. nach etwas ändern.Ich bin auch nicht der Oberbastler.
@ Schnapsi : kann man sowas beim bestellen wirklich mit angeben und kostet sowas gleich aufpreis?


----------



## stuk (5. Mai 2011)

das komplettbike ist nicht gut und dafür viel zu teuer....
da kann dir ein Nicolai-Händler was besseres zusammenbauen und du muss auch nicht selbst schrauben.


----------



## schwertrider (5. Mai 2011)

hab leider keinen Nicolai-Händler in der Nähe.


----------



## trailterror (5. Mai 2011)

... Ich auch nicht. Würd mir wohl die mühe machen, dass es ein N händler aufbaut. 

Wäre es denn eigentlich ein tabu wenn ein nicht Nicolai händler ein N aufbaut, respektiv das rad jährlich wartet??


----------



## Brickowski (5. Mai 2011)

Von Aalen zum Wurzelpuff in HD sinds zwar 200km,aber das wärs mir persönlich Wert. Bin mir sicher, dass der Guru dir was schickeres zusammenstellt,- bzw. baut für den Preis. Außerdem würde sich dort die Möglichkeit des Probesitzens bieten....


----------



## checkb (5. Mai 2011)

@stuk

Danke.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> hab leider keinen Nicolai-Händler in der Nähe.



mein  Cousin in Schwäbisch Gmünd hat einen guten + fächmännischen schrauber vor Ort,- er hat zwar ne werkstatt aber keinen bike shop,-
du kannst dir div. teile zusammenstellen nach vorheriger absprache/beratung hier im Thread,- ich glaube hier bekommst du immer eine richtige antwort, u. das sogar kostenlos.
den stuff kannst du dann ganz locker im /übers i-net ordern...
u. den Helius AM rahmen dann direckt bei -N- !

aber wie auch Brickowski  gesagt hat www.wurzelpassage.de geht natürlich auch. 



viel spass beim aussuschen,- du wirst es nie bereuen.  

KJ


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, die Puff schrauben nicht nur an deim Rad sondern auch an Dir selber rumm


----------



## guru39 (6. Mai 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Puff schrauben nicht nur an deim Rad sondern auch an Dir selber rumm



aber hallo, das gehört zum Service


----------



## schwertrider (6. Mai 2011)

O.K. Das hört sich natürlich gut an!Vor allem das mit dem rumschrauben
ich glaub da werd ich mal vorbeischauen.
Bei NUBUK-Bikes In Schwäbisch Gmünd hab ich mein Rocky gakauft.Da könnt ich auch mal anfragen.
Kennt eigentlich jemand LaufRadPaulus aus73340 Schalkstetten?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand LaufRadPaulus aus73340 Schalkstetten?



Wollte ich gerade sagen! Das wäre die erste Adresse in Deiner Gegend (35km), absolute Empfehlung wenn Du Dir ein Nicolai aufbauen lassen willst. Testen kannst Du dort auch und die passenden Trails sind vor der Haustüre. Ist auch hier im Forum unterwegs:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=74299




...


----------



## Ge!st (6. Mai 2011)

Jo Jürgen (nicolai.fan) ist hier im Forum unterwegs und er ist ein echt netter Mensch.


----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Jo Jürgen (nicolai.fan) ist hier im Forum unterwegs und er ist ein echt netter Mensch.



stimmt, jürgen ist top


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2011)

> viel spass beim aussuschen,- du wirst es nie bereuen.
> 
> KJ



ich habe es bereut  ......... Mir nicht schon viel früher ein Nicolai gekauft zu haben


----------



## some.body (7. Mai 2011)

Hier mein aktueller Aufbau:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8285301&goto=3154


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cspr (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit der DT Swiss EX150 oder der Rock Shox Revelation XX im Helius AM?

Gruß Sven


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Mai 2011)

cspr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit der DT Swiss EX150 oder der Rock Shox Revelation XX im Helius AM?
> 
> Gruß Sven



Warum willst Du eine XX oder EX150 im AM verbauen? Wäre dann das AC nicht sehr viel passender?


----------



## timtim (9. Mai 2011)

die eine funktioniert zwar recht gut - hat aber andere schwächen................

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8244602&postcount=64


----------



## cspr (9. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Warum willst Du eine XX oder EX150 im AM verbauen? Wäre dann das AC nicht sehr viel passender?



Sicher wär nen AC für meinen Einsatzbereich die bessere Wahl gewesen, bin nur sehr günstig an nen AM rangekommen. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, kann man ein AM mit nem 150er Fahrweg und speziell mit den oben genannten Gabeln sinnvoll aufbauen, oder wirds dann unfahrbar?

@timtim
böse delle, aber sowas ne andere Gabel ausgehalten hätte, bzw. ohne größere Schäden überstanden hätte, werden wir auch nie erfahren ;D


----------



## marco2 (9. Mai 2011)

klar geht das mit 150 vorne. Noch ein hoher Gabelkonus, wie es ihn von Arcos gibt, und dann ist der Unterschied in Höhe vorne  zu ner 160er sehr gering.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Mai 2011)

cspr schrieb:


> Sicher wär nen AC für meinen Einsatzbereich die bessere Wahl gewesen, bin nur sehr günstig an nen AM rangekommen. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, kann man ein AM mit nem 150er Fahrweg und speziell mit den oben genannten Gabeln sinnvoll aufbauen, oder wirds dann unfahrbar?


Welches Baujahr ist das AM denn?






.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (9. Mai 2011)

wie schon oft beschrieben:
senke ich meine 160er lyrik auf ca. 145 ab, dann kommt das trettlager trotz hochbauenden steuersatz so tief, das ich das AM im gelände kaum noch bergauf tretten kann. man tritt dann schon oft in den boden und bleibt an wurzeln hängen. dauerhaft würde ich so nicht fahren wollen.....
ich würde im AM min. 160 verbauen.
mfg


----------



## cspr (9. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr ist das AM denn?
> .



Es ist nen neuer 2010er für 216er Dämpfer. Verbaut ist ein Reset 118-HDAL als Steuersatz.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Mai 2011)

Das 2010 hat ohnehin schon einen eher steilen Lenkwinkel. Mit 150mm Gabel liegt der dann bei 68,2°. Ich würde mir überlegen, den Rahmen mit einer leichten 160mm Gabel aufzubauen, fände ich stimmiger. Z.B, Deville mit 2000g, die 250g zur Revelation XX bzw. noch weniger wenn du die Revelation mit Xloc nimmst, sind verschmerzbar.


----------



## 12XU (9. Mai 2011)

Fahr das AM mit ner Pike - rauf wie runter - geht ohne Probleme, selbst bergauf und im Wiegetritt. 

Natürlich sollte man nicht in voll in Kompression (z.B. Senke) plus Wurzelpassage zum treten anfangen, außer man ist Schmerzforscher. 

Grüße W


----------



## Username123 (10. Mai 2011)

Gibts hier noch jemanden der ein Helius AM in Größe L hat und zufällig noch im Münchner Raum wohnt? 

gruß


----------



## cspr (10. Mai 2011)

Moin,
jetzt korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich das falsch verstehe.
Beim AM2010 ist das Gabel Referenzmaß 545mm. 
Mein Steuersatz baut unten 17mm auf, somit wär doch die optimale Gabeleinbaulänge 545-17mm = 528mm um einen Lenkwinkel von 67,7° zu haben?


----------



## stasi (10. Mai 2011)

falsch. steuersatz wurde/wird mit 15mm beruecksichtigt.
siehe: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=tkRV5FTjKstl8x-eOqk08tw&oid=70&output=image


----------



## cspr (10. Mai 2011)

Hm,
wo hast du denn das Bild her?

Ich kenn nur das Tech-Sheet von der nicolai hp

http://www.nicolai.net/files/helius_am_2010.pdf


----------



## stasi (10. Mai 2011)

siehe aktuelles tech sheet
im alten siehst du auch die luecke, bloss leider ohne massangabe.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

Hoi zäme, 

habe mit der SuFu nichts passendes gefunden. Zur Zeit fahre ich einen Vivid air in meinem AM. Da ich noch nicht so 100% zufrieden bin, wollte ich mal einen anderen Dämpfer probieren. Könnte einen DHX5.0 Air bekommen in 215x64. Passt der? Und was muss ich noch beachten? Braucht es noch spezielle Buchsen?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (10. Mai 2011)

Solange die Einbaulänge und der Hub mit dem Dämpfer der eingebaut ist übereinstimmt, passt der neue Dämpfer in der Regel physisch auch. Es gibt zwar bei Dämpfer zum Teil verschieden Tunes, so auch beim Vivid Air, aber beim Fox DHX nicht, also gibt es beim Umstieg in dem Punkt nichts weiter zu beachten. Die 216er Version des Vivid Air hat einen 0,5 mm größeren Hub als der 216er DHX, aber das macht bei der Größenordnung praktisch nichts aus.


----------



## frankweber (10. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi zäme,
> 
> habe mit der SuFu nichts passendes gefunden. Zur Zeit fahre ich einen Vivid air in meinem AM. Da ich noch nicht so 100% zufrieden bin, wollte ich mal einen anderen Dämpfer probieren. Könnte einen DHX5.0 Air bekommen in 215x64. Passt der? Und was muss ich noch beachten? Braucht es noch spezielle Buchsen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Schweitzer !

Die buchsen sind identisch,  Rest paßt auch, was kann der Vivid denn nicht?

Ich hab nämlich auch einen vividair hier liegen für mein AM und jetz bin ich doch ein wenig enttäuscht; gerne auc h ´per pn.


Gruß aus dem Taun us

Frank


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

Hoi Frank

hmmm, er kann eigentlich alles  Ich finde ihn persönlich etwas "plüschig" Aber das kann auch an mir und meinen Einstellungen liegen. Da ich kein Leichtgewicht bin, habe ich sehr viel SAG (fast 40%) drauf und das bei 20bar im Dämpfer. 
Bin halt die ganzen Jahre immer Fox (RP23) gefahren und kam damit gut zu recht. Jetzt will ich mal einen DHX AIr probieren mal sehen. 

Probier deinen Vivid aus und lass dich nicht von meinen "Problemchen" beeinflussen 
Ich gebe Bescheid 

PS: Ist ein Mid/Mid Tune


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Mai 2011)

Hach, mein AM ist jetzt auch da!
Geil, ich muss als grinsen. 
Freitag wird's aufgebaut!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

freue mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2011)

Wann gibt es Bilder vom Rahmen?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wann gibt es Bilder vom Rahmen?



wenn ich bitten darf. 
hier.


----------



## frankweber (11. Mai 2011)

sehr schöner rahmen


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> sehr schöner rahmen



+ farbgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2011)

Sehr schick! Ist der Hinterbau titan oder schwarz eloxiert?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Ist der Hinterbau titan oder schwarz eloxiert?



diese frage habe ich auch.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Mai 2011)

Ich würde Titan vermuten.

Man, sieht der Rahmen gut aus 

Der Dämpfer wirkt auch schön schlicht und ist nicht so auffällig, wie der Vivir Air (auch wenn das nach wie vor meine erste Wahl wäre).


----------



## ibislover (11. Mai 2011)

im vergleich zur maxle und dem ausfallende sollte es titan sein.
wenn es schwarz ist, gings wohl daneben. 

aber echt schön das dingen!


----------



## stuk (11. Mai 2011)

sehr schön
da jetzt noch ne alte graue (titan) Talas rein.......


----------



## Username123 (11. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein Steuerrohr? 1.5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2011)

Username123 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Steuerrohr? 1.5?



Yep, 1.5 mit Angleset.


----------



## Username123 (11. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## JAY-L (11. Mai 2011)

Super schöner Rahmen.


----------



## checkb (11. Mai 2011)

Sabber, Hamma, einfach fett.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Mai 2011)

Ui, danke Leute!! Cool

Ja, der Hinterbau ist Titan-elox. Hier sieht man es besser:




Die graue fox Talas hatte ich gerade verkauft. Wollte unbedingt die 180er haben... 
Das Titan ist auch dunkler als das Fox-grau.

Grüße!


----------



## frankweber (11. Mai 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ui, danke Leute!! Cool
> 
> Ja, der Hinterbau ist Titan-elox. Hier sieht man es besser:
> 
> ...


 Einfach sehr schön, das Teil, selbstredend auch die FArbe!
Hattest Du als geplanten LIefertermin kw 18 für den Rahmen?
Gruß Frank


----------



## thunder666 (11. Mai 2011)

Wirklich sehr schön. In der Kombination sieht Titan Elox endlich auch mal richtig gut aus.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Zwischenfrage, wo finde ich denn die Rahmennummer beim 2011'er Helius AM?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Und der Rahmen sieht top aus


----------



## Username123 (11. Mai 2011)

Jetzt störe ich mal wieder kurz...ist hier jemand mit nem Helius AM in L der aus der Dresdner Ecke kommt... ich bin da am Wochenende und würde gerne ein L mal probesitzen ... 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (11. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ne Zwischenfrage, wo finde ich denn die Rahmennummer beim 2011'er Helius AM?



Nicht unter'm Tretlager?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Mai 2011)

Guck mal innen ins linke Ausfallende ;-)

... wenn da nichts steht isses das andere Links ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Ok, danke  tretlager ist es nicht


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2011)

huch, bei mir hat jedes bauteil seine eigene nummer. 

hauptrahmen - tretlager
druckstreben links und rechts - ausfallende
schwinge weiß ich gerade nicht


----------



## .SoulRider. (11. Mai 2011)

Hab ihn heute bekommen!!!
Nach 3Monaten Wartezeit....Meinen Helius AM black eloxal mit extra love Anbauteilen.










Parts die verbaut werden.

Gabel: RS Lyrik RC2DH
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07 red
Sattelstütze: Acros A-SP 31.6 rot
LRS: Veltec Custom Made

Den Rest... Mal schauen was noch kommt


----------



## tommi101 (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen...
Da ich demnächst (demnächst=KW25) ;-) auch ein 2011er AM bekomme, setze ich mich schon seit Tagen mit der Dämpferauswahl auseinander. Welcher ist denn eurer Meinung der geeignetste LUFTdämpfer für gelegendlichen Parkeinsatz und übliches Trailgeballer? 
Fox DHX Air, Monarch Plus........? Passen eigentlich die Manitou`s mit ihrem nach oben ausgerichteten Zugstufenknopf beim AM unter`s Oberrohr, oder kollidiert da was?


Danke schon mal für eure Einschätzungen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2011)

Fahre den Vivid Air .... Nicht einfach zum einstellen aber dann super  

Ich kämpfe noch mit der richtigen Einstellung und habe mir mal als Alternative einen Dhx Air bestellt. Mal sehen was mir letztendlich besser gefällt


----------



## schwertrider (13. Mai 2011)

was ist denn jetzt der vorteil von dem CANE CREEK Angleset?
und wie muß ich mir das vorstellen-das ich unterwegs mal kurz meinen lenkwinkel für irgendeine abfahrt verstelle?
danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt der vorteil von dem CANE CREEK Angleset?



- baut sehr flach, macht besonders dann SInn, wenn man eine 180mm Gabel fahren möchte
- der Lenkwinkel ist einstellbar



> und wie muß ich mir das vorstellen-das ich unterwegs mal kurz meinen lenkwinkel für irgendeine abfahrt verstelle?


Nein. Zum verstellen muss eine andere obere Lagerschale eingepresst werden. Ist also mehr für eine dauerhafte Korrektur ausglegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## some.body (13. Mai 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> Da ich demnächst (demnächst=KW25) ;-) auch ein 2011er AM bekomme, setze ich mich schon seit Tagen mit der Dämpferauswahl auseinander. Welcher ist denn eurer Meinung der geeignetste LUFTdämpfer für gelegendlichen Parkeinsatz und übliches Trailgeballer?
> Fox DHX Air, Monarch Plus........? Passen eigentlich die Manitou`s mit ihrem nach oben ausgerichteten Zugstufenknopf beim AM unter`s Oberrohr, oder kollidiert da was?
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure Einschätzungen



Das Thema hatten wir hier schon oft. Lies mal ab Seite 110 in diesem Thread und benutze die Suchfunktion, dann findest Du viele Meinungen dazu. Diese aendern sich aber auch immer wieder, je nachdem, was Nicolai selbst gerade als Daempfer anpreist. Das war mal der Monarch E-Tune, jetzt ist es wohl der Monarch Plus.

Ich fahr den DHX Air und bin wirklich zufrieden damit. Der sackt zwar im mittleren Bereich etwas durch, aber ich fahr den auch mit ziemlich viel Sag. Ist aber auch der mit 200mm Einbaulaenge, da ist ein "altes" AM habe. Sobald mal wieder Geld uebrig ist, werde ich einen DHX Air in 216mm testen


----------



## tommi101 (13. Mai 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt der vorteil von dem CANE CREEK Angleset?
> und wie muß ich mir das vorstellen-das ich unterwegs mal kurz meinen lenkwinkel für irgendeine abfahrt verstelle?
> danke schonmal für die antworten



das wäre doch mal ne innovation....bei gleichbleibendem federweg, während der fahrt den lenkwinkel verstellen können - werkzeuglos versteht sich


----------



## tommi101 (13. Mai 2011)

some.body schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir hier schon oft. Lies mal ab Seite 110 in diesem Thread und benutze die Suchfunktion, dann findest Du viele Meinungen dazu. Diese aendern sich aber auch immer wieder, je nachdem, was Nicolai selbst gerade als Daempfer anpreist. Das war mal der Monarch E-Tune, jetzt ist es wohl der Monarch Plus.
> 
> Ich fahr den DHX Air und bin wirklich zufrieden damit. Der sackt zwar im mittleren Bereich etwas durch, aber ich fahr den auch mit ziemlich viel Sag. Ist aber auch der mit 200mm Einbaulaenge, da ist ein "altes" AM habe. Sobald mal wieder Geld uebrig ist, werde ich einen DHX Air in 216mm testen



Dank Dir, es ist ja auch schwierig DEN Dämpfer zu empfehlen, weil jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat. Am Ende hilft wahrscheinlich eh nur selbst ausprobieren und Verschiedene durchzutesten. Und da ich bisher nur eine kleine Testrunde drehen konnte, weiss ich nicht in wie weit man überhaupt schaltbare Plattformdämpfer braucht um halbwegs wippfrei den Berg hoch zu kommen. Ich hab ja leider noch ein paar Wochen Zeit mich zu entscheiden


----------



## Schnapsi (13. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> - baut sehr flach, macht besonders dann SInn, wenn man eine 180mm Gabel fahren möchte
> - der Lenkwinkel ist einstellbar


Wird aber auch etwas relativiert, wenn dadurch das Steuerrohr von Nicolai verlängert wird. Dann isses von dem her wieder Pille-Palle.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2011)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Wird aber auch etwas relativiert, wenn dadurch das Steuerrohr von Nicolai verlängert wird. Dann isses von dem her wieder Pille-Palle.



16mm sind bei der Bauhöhe nicht PillePalle, sonder eine kleine Welt.

Unten:
Angleset 6 mm (+5mm Steuerrohrzugabe)
Reset 17,5 mm

Oben:
Angleset 11 mm
Reset 20,5mm


----------



## Schnapsi (13. Mai 2011)

Meinte jetzt eher im Vergleich mit anderen, integrierten oder flach bauenden Steuersätzen. Im Vergleich zum Reset natürlich schon. Das Ding ist auch unglaublich dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (13. Mai 2011)

dick stabiel und solide ist der reset
und er senkt den lenkwinkel ab......


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2011)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Meinte jetzt eher im Vergleich mit anderen, integrierten oder flach bauenden Steuersätzen. Im Vergleich zum Reset natürlich schon. Das Ding ist auch unglaublich dick.



Klar, im vergleich zu anderen Reduziersteuersätzen mit innenliegenden Lagern, bleibt natürlich "nur" der Vorteil, dass man den Lenkwinkel verstellen kann. Aber genau das ist halt das Killerfeature vom Angleset


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Mai 2011)

Etwas leichter ist er auch noch!


----------



## Schnapsi (13. Mai 2011)

Ja ne, das ist ja wohl klar... ich sprach lediglich von der Bauhöhe und damit den Vorteil des Lenkwinkels / tiefere Front. Das andere ist doch schon SEHR offensichtlich.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2011)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Ja ne, das ist ja wohl klar... ich sprach lediglich von der Bauhöhe und damit den Vorteil des Lenkwinkels / tiefere Front.


Der Haken an der Sache ist nur, auch wenn es andere flach bauende ZS Steuersätze gibt, sind die im normalen AM wegen der Gabelfreiheit nicht fahrbar. Mit einem Angleset und den +5mm Steuerrohr, ist man schon am Limit.


----------



## Schnapsi (13. Mai 2011)

Jop, deshalb sprach ich ja eben von der Relativierung aufgrund der Bauhöhe. Weil eben viel weniger gar nicht möglich ist als mit einem normalbauenden Steuersatz. Der für meinen Geschmack hässiche Reset käme mir gar nicht ans Rad. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Das Angle-Set ist natürlich sehr toll (Winkelverstellung), bringt aber bei einem vergleichbaren oder auch 'normalen' Steuersatz ohne die Steuerrohrverlängerung die Front nicht wesentlich tiefer.
--> Das wollte ich von Anfang an schreiben und die hälfte davon hab ich gedacht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich finde den Reset recht Pornös


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2011)

> bringt aber bei einem vergleichbaren oder auch 'normalen' Steuersatz ohne die Steuerrohrverlängerung die Front nicht wesentlich tiefer.


Das "normal" sehe ich anders. Das wäre wie gesagt eben nur der Fall, wenn man in ein 1.5 Steuerrohr einen ZeroStack 1 1/8 oder Tapered Reduziersteuersatz verbaut, was dann auch wieder ein Sonderfall ist bzw. aufgrund der Bauhöhe teilweise gar nicht möglich ist. 

Mein Vergleich bezog sich auf normale Steuersätze mit aussenliegenden Lagern wie der Reset und der Acros AH-07. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten AM mit Acros AH-07 Steuersatz, ist beim neuen mit Angleset die Front tiefer und zwar um 10mm und das ist eben doch ein deutlicher und erfahrbarer Unterschied (zum Reset mit 16mm natürlich nochmal deutlicher).

Aber egal, ich glaub wir reden gerade sowieso nur etwas aneinader vorbei.


----------



## schwertrider (16. Mai 2011)

so,bin jetzt am WE probegefahren und volkommen überzeugt das es das richtige bike für mich ist.Das AM war größe L mit 180er FOX und der Angleset war auf ganz flach eingestellt.Mir kam der radstand jetzt etwas lang vor.Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel mm(radstand) das ca. ausmacht wenn den lenkwinkel verstellt?
Ich bin 1,82 m groß und bin unsicher in der rahmengröße.
Es war auch noch ein M mit 160er FOX gabel da,das kam mir etwas klein vor.


----------



## stuk (16. Mai 2011)

bin auch 182 und mir paßt das M mit 160er Gabel zum touren und spielen perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (16. Mai 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Das AM war größe L mit 180er FOX und der Angleset war auf ganz flach eingestellt. Mir kam der radstand jetzt etwas lang vor


Zusammen mit der FOX und dem 1.5 Cup ist das schon eine sehr heftige einstellung, liegt dann irgendwo bei 64,2° Lenkwinkel (mit 0er Dämpferhalter). Kein wunder ist Dir der Radstand etwas lang vorgekommen. Mit dem 0 oder -0,5 Cup ist das dann deutlich besser, auch von der Wendigkeit. Kann Dir heute Abend mal den Radstand ausmessen.


----------



## schwertrider (16. Mai 2011)

@stuk : was hast Du für eine Vorbau-länge ?


----------



## schwertrider (16. Mai 2011)

@ dreamdeep : war in steilen verblockten stücken aber voll geil - wie so ein "Stützbein" das den überschlag verhindert !


----------



## Schnapsi (16. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber egal, ich glaub wir reden gerade sowieso nur etwas aneinader vorbei.



Sieht wohl so aus...


----------



## stuk (16. Mai 2011)

@ schwertrider,
hatte erst einen 80er 0 grad und jetzt einen 70er 0 grad. Einen getesteten 50er fand ich zum touren bergauf zu kurz (Gabel senke ich eigentlicht nicht ab, ist beim AM nicht nötig)zum spielen war der kurze ein wenig besser.....


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Mai 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> @ dreamdeep : war in steilen verblockten stücken aber voll geil - wie so ein "Stützbein" das den überschlag verhindert !



Klar 

Ist halt eine Frage was man selbst bevorzugt. Ich fahre aktuell 65,4°, das ist auch schon recht flach und ein guter Kompromiss aus Wendigkeit und Bergabperfomance.


----------



## Username123 (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,

habe GENAU das gleiche Problem mit der Größe, deswegen fahre ich am Sonntag nach Nürnberg zu Nicolai um nochmal M und L zu fahren.

Ich selbst bin 1,80m groß und tendiere eindeutig zum L, da mir das M mit 160er FOX und 180er Domain (jeweils 55mm Vorbau) zu klein war ...sitze sehr kompakt drauf und stoße mit den Knien fast am Lenker an..

Gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2011)

(Ich kopier das mal hier her...)



frankweber schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte zeig doch endlich mal die pics von Deinem tollen blau grauen doch sicherlich fertigen AM.
> 
> Wir sind alle so gespannt..



Danke der Nachfrage ;-)

Freitag hab ich's fertig gebaut - wobei ein paar Sachen noch nicht fertig sind: Der vermeindliche 10-fach Schalthebel war der 2-fache für links (würg), daher kam wieder 9-fach dran und die Reifen für die Crossmax-SX Laufräder sind noch nicht da... daher noch ist derzeit noch der 2-LRS verbaut (auch gut, aber schwerer). Der Lenker ist auch noch nicht final, warte noch auf einen Syntace.

Trotzdem wurde es dann soweit fertig und Samstag gleich mal ausgeführt und übelst eingesaut ;-) Konnte einfach nicht warten...
Versuche heute Abend mal Fotos zu machen!

Auf jeden Fall fährt sich die Kiste einfach mal hammermäßig! Super bergabeigenschaften, mit dem 65,3° Lenkwinkel und der 180er Gabel. Bergauf aber auch richtig flott.


----------



## trailterror (16. Mai 2011)

Ich warte gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2011)

Sooooo, da isses:









Ist ein kleiner Lightfreerider geworden

AFR Unterrohr, Hammerschmidt-ready, trotzdem Anlötteil für'n Umwerfer und für eine Remotestütze. Maxle-Steckachse.

Für das 1.5 Steuerrohr habe ich mich entschieden, weil man damit am flexibelsten ist. Mittlerweile finde ich auch die Optik davon gut. Verbaut ist das Angleset mit -0,5. Ergibt mit der 180er Talas rechnerische 65,3°. 

Der Dämpfer funktioniert nach der ersten Ausfahrt (Flowtrail Stromberg mit ein paar coolen Sprüngen) überraschend gut! Der hat mich echt begeistert!

Teile sind noch nicht 100% final, siehe oben.
Weitere Fotos im Album...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr gut


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2011)

goil


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Mai 2011)

sauber, viel SpaZZ damit!!!


----------



## schwertrider (16. Mai 2011)

ich will auch so eins!


----------



## marco2 (16. Mai 2011)

Wie meins, nur besser! Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (16. Mai 2011)

Super, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Mai 2011)

Ich stell mal wieder fest, der Sepp und ich haben den gleichen Geschmack


----------



## trailterror (16. Mai 2011)

Heisser ofen


----------



## frankweber (16. Mai 2011)

Meine Damen und Herren, alle sind wir der Meinung :
Es ist spitze!!

Super!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2011)

Tausend Dank!!! Die Komplimente gehen dann direkt weiter an Nicolai! Die Jungs haben's schließlich zusammengebruzzelt ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Mai 2011)

Da der Thread wieder an Fahrt gewinnt: ich bin heute auf das neue Angleset für tapered Gabeln gestossen (ZS49 | EC49):

http://www.canecreek.com/component-...te&name=AngleSet&product=AngleSet ZS49 | EC49

Dieses hat unten eine EC49 Lagerschale (aussenliegende Lager) mit 16mm Aufbauhöhe, also wie ein regulärer Steuersatz. Für 1 1/8 Gabel gibt es von Cane Creek einen Reduzierkonus. Somit lässt sich das Angleset nun auch bei 1.5 Rahmen nachrüsten, die kein verlängertes Steuerrohr haben


----------



## JAY-L (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr schönes AM! Viel Spass!


----------



## motoerhead (16. Mai 2011)

@Sepprheingauner  wie kommst du mit dem 1x10 zurecht?
was für ein kb?

danke


----------



## stuk (17. Mai 2011)

sehr schön das blaue AM
Glückwunsch und viel spaß damit
und der Lenker passt ja soooo gut zum Hinterbau.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sooooo, da isses:



astrein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandrider (17. Mai 2011)

@Sepprheingauner: super aufbau, beide daumen hoch werde meins demnächst ganz ähnlich herrichten welche mrp-führung hast du denn verbaut? musste die bearbeitet werden oder passtes sofort?


----------



## schwertrider (17. Mai 2011)

Fährt jemand die HOPE X4 -Bremse ?
Taugt die was?


----------



## stuk (17. Mai 2011)

ne x4 kenne ich nicht...
meine M4 ist ein Traum, super dosierbar und auch mit 185 scheiben für mich 85 Kilo stark genug.
die V2 ist ein Bremsanker aber nicht ganz so gut dosierbar wie die M4
die X2 ist gut, aber weniger für Enduro/FR.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Mai 2011)

Die Kettenführung heißt Brian lopes SL und hat sofort gepasst. Kleine Unterlegscheiben und fertig.

Zu dem 1x10: Bis jetzt isses noch das 1x9 System. Vorne 32er Blatt, hinten aktuell 11-32, Final dann 11-36. Nach der Fahrt am Samstag bin ich sehr zufrieden. Bin vorne immer schon recht schaltfaul gewesen... Für Mittelgebirge und meinen Geschmack genau richtig. Straffe Kette, kein Geklapper, sau leicht! Mit 32x36 kommt man auch ordentlich den Berg hoch. Klar ist es irgendwo auch ein Kompromiss... Ggf stellt sich irgendwann auch raus, dass ein 34er vorne besser ist. Mal sehen.


@dreamdeep: gibt's Fotos von der neuen angleset Version? Klingt auch gut.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> @dreamdeep: gibt's Fotos von der neuen angleset Version? Klingt auch gut.


Konnte bisher noch keine finden, auf der Seite von CC ist leider auch nur ein Platzhalter hinterlegt.


----------



## ibislover (17. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Konnte bisher noch keine finden, auf der Seite von CC ist leider auch nur ein Platzhalter hinterlegt.


hier gibts was...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

Danke!


----------



## frankweber (17. Mai 2011)

sehr geil das Teil mausert sich zur *Eier legenden Wollmilchsau!*


----------



## schwertrider (17. Mai 2011)

na hier - die muß es ja wohl geben?
http://www.nicolai.net/44-0-Helius+AM+kompl.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> na hier - die muß es ja wohl geben?
> http://www.nicolai.net/44-0-Helius+AM+kompl.html



Bahnhof?


----------



## stuk (17. Mai 2011)

er meint die hope x4

könnte vielleicht auch einfach ein fehler bei dsk sein
(für fehlerhafte aufbauten sind die ja auch bekannt)


----------



## schwertrider (31. Mai 2011)

so,damit hier auch malwieder was los ist hab ich mir jetzt eins bestellt und werde Euch,sobald ich vom Gardasee (zum biken) und von Kroatien (Familienurl.) zurück bin,mit vielen Fragen zur Ausstatung belästigen.
Bis dann in 3 Wochen!


----------



## Ge!st (1. Juni 2011)

Es ist vollbracht, die Details sind alle abgeklärt und der AM-Rahmen ist bestellt *freu*   Helius AM mit AFR-Unterrohr, 1.5 Steuerrohr, Cane Creek AngleSet und Hammerschmidt + Pimpkit.

Jetzt heißt es warten, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 02.09.2011.

Einen Teil der benötigten Teile sind ebenfalls schon bestellt.

So wie auf dem Bild wird der Rahmen farblich aussehen. 







Teile
----
Rahmen: Helius AM mit 1,5 Stuerrohr und AFR-Unterrohr
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 Air
Steuersatz: Cane Creek AngleSet
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
Vorbau: Thomson ELITE X4
Lenker: Easton HAVEN magnesia
Griffe: Sixpack Fingertrix LockOn *gold*
Lankerabschlusskappen: Hope Grip Doc *gold*
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock KS I900
Sattelklemme: Hope Schnellspann *schwarz*
Sattel: -steht noch nicht fest-
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt + Nicolai Pimpkit *gold*
Pedale: Sixpack Icon Ti MG *schwarz/gold*
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 Short Cage *gold*
Schaltzugaußenhüllen: Jagwire *Stahlflexoptik*
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M960 (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34)
Kette: KMC X-9-SL Kette gold
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0 Trigger 9-fach + Truvativ SRAM X.0 Trigger 2-fach
Bremsen: Hope Mono M6 *schwarz/gold* - VR 203 mm und HR 183 mm Floating-Discs
Lauräder VR/HR: Hope Pro II Naben gold + Mavic EX823 UST Felgen 
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert UST oder Continental Rubber Queen UST


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

*fett*


----------



## der-gute (1. Juni 2011)

Totem
Totem
Totem
Totem
Totem
Totem
Totem

;-)

Edith: nur das keine falschen Schlüsse gezogen werden...
ich hab meine Tabletten genommen, ich freu mich nur einfach über jeden Nutzer dieser tollen Gabel
wobei...coil könnts schon sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2011)

auch wenns optisch wahrscheinlich nicht mein geschmack treffen wird.....

Echt, erst im september. Bekommst du ein 2011er oder 2012er AM?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Totem



kein thema... TOLLE Gabel,- ich hab sie ja auch im UFO-ST gefahren. 
mir ist/wirkt sie zu fett in dem Helius AM Rahmen .


----------



## Ge!st (1. Juni 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Echt, erst im september. Bekommst du ein 2011er oder 2012er AM?


Jo 02.09. also in 3 Monaten. Ob es ein 2011 oder 2012 Rahmemodell sein wird (gibt es da überhaut einen Signifikaten Unterschied?), kann ich nicht sagen, das steht auf meiner Auftragsbestätigung nicht dabei.


----------



## trailterror (1. Juni 2011)

....oh man stimmt. In 3 monaten ist schon wieder september

Signifikante unterschiede denk ich nicht...vll die ein oder ander "kleinigkeit". Irgendwas "muss" doch fast schon anders/besser werden


----------



## Ge!st (1. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mir ist/wirkt sie zu fett in dem Helius AM Rahmen .


Mit einem 1.5 Steuerrohr passt IMHO auch die Totem optisch und baut mit dem Angleset  nicht höher als z.B. ein AM mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr + Reset Steuersatz und z.B. mit Lyrik Gabel.


----------



## stuk (1. Juni 2011)

N. ändert doch die Rahmen immer nur wenn es "nötig" und gewünscht ist....unabhängig vom Jahrgang. 
2010 wurde z.B. auch im Frühsommer der 216er Dämpfer mit anderen Umlenkhebeln und Aufhängungen eingeführt. 
Das ist eben Evolution und nicht jährliches Marketing.....


----------



## tommi101 (1. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Jo 02.09. also in 3 Monaten. Ob es ein 2011 oder 2012 Rahmemodell sein wird (gibt es da überhaut einen Signifikaten Unterschied?), kann ich nicht sagen, das steht auf meiner Auftragsbestätigung nicht dabei.



Scheint mir auch etwas lang....aber die Sommerferien liegen ja auch voll dazwischen.
Ich hab am 4.Mai (2011 ) bestellt...und hab die erste Juli Woche als Liefertermin genannt bekommen.


----------



## c_w (1. Juni 2011)

Kann man doch alles nachschauen:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html

Ich wuerd' mich nebenbei nicht so sehr auf den Liefertermin fixieren, dass das mal 2 Wochen laenger dauert ist keine Seltenheit. Bei mir waren's 4 Wochen.


----------



## Garrett (1. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt + Nicolai Pimpkit *gold*



Ich glaub das Pimpkit in schwarz mit güldnen Schrauben würde besser passen


----------



## User85319 (5. Juni 2011)

Tach 

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Vivid Air Fahrer.

Welchen Tune brauch ich in nem Helius Am mit den "neuen" Umlenkhebeln bei 170mm Federweg, sprich im obersten Loch?
Meinen Berechnungen zu folge hätte ich ja ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,68, doch bei welcher Rate? (falling, rising, flat)

Bin grad bissl überfordert...

Wollte vom DHX Air weg, da ich irgendwie überhaupt net zufrieden bin. Wäre der Monarch Plus auch eine Wahl? Erfahrungen? 

Danke schonmal und Grüße 8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12XU (5. Juni 2011)

@ Metalfranke
Helius AM Linkage Ration ... oder  http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html und dann klick auf das entsprechende Techsheet ...

Grüße W


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2011)

Tune B (Medium) sollte der richtige sein.


----------



## User85319 (5. Juni 2011)

vielen dank


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2011)

Aber ohne gewähr

Am besten du fragst nochmal Frank welchen tune er hat. Der vivid Air scheint bei ihn ja gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## checkb (5. Juni 2011)

Das RAW AM sieht schon jetzt sehr geil aus. 

Allgemeine Frage:

Kann ich bei meinem 2008er AM einfach die neuen Hebel verbauen und dann einen 216 Dämpfer fahren? Ist dann der Kontakt von Reifen und Sitzrohr bei voller Federwegausnutzung Geschichte?

checkb


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2011)

Du kannst auch mit den alten ULHs einen 216er dämpfer fahren, du benötigst nur die korrekten aufnameplatten am rahmen (kann dir jetzt nicht genau sagen welche). dabei wird dann die oberste bohrung des ULH mittels madenschraube "versiegelt" weil damit kollosion reifen/sattelrohr garantiert wäre.


----------



## checkb (5. Juni 2011)

> > du benötigst nur die korrekten aufnameplatten am rahmen



Du meinst die vordere Aufnahme? Habe ich dann trotzdem noch vollen Federweg ( 170mm ) in der zweiten Bohrung am Hebel?


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2011)

ja korrekt, die vordere aufnahme muss erneuert werden.
irgendwo auf der nicolai webseite gibt's irgendwo einen pdf wo der neue und der alten hebel verglichen wird. dabei fällt auf das die bohrungen beim neuen hebel quasi um eins nach unten versetzt wurden. wenn du also den alten hebel im zweiten loch von oben fährst hast du den vollen federweg.


----------



## checkb (5. Juni 2011)

DAnke. 

PDF ist hier:

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/50-Federweg-he-am-2010.pdf

Mal kieken wat der Herbstschlussverkauf in Sachen Dämpfer so bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2011)

konnt auch nicht wiederstehen... wenn man die dinger in der hand hällt,- wird man sie nicht mehr weglegen  315 Gr.     

DANKE an Bernhard (haha)
www.everyday26.de


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juni 2011)

DIe Twenty6 sind echt g**l ... Habe die auch wenn ich Plattform fahre  Nur meine sind nicht mehr so schön


----------



## User85319 (6. Juni 2011)

Sooo nochmal ne Frage an die Experten hier 
hab ein klitzekleines Problemchen...

brauch ich Unterlegscheiben um ein Specialites TA 22er Kettenblatt auf ne 970er XTR Kurbel zu montieren? Irgendwie is die ganze Gschicht ohne nämlich zu eng :-/

Außerdem nochmal zu meiner Frage oben bzgl Vivid Air:
meint ihr es wär sinnvoller gleich auf Coil + Titanfeder zu wechseln?
Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen Vivid, DHX, CCDB und Konsorten????

Achja nochwas... meine Stinger Kefü lüppt irgendwie net richtig rund bei 2fach, ich brauch bei ISCG-Montage an die HS-Aufnahme derbe Spacer zur Innenlagermontage, wodurch die Kettenlinie entsprechend leidet...

Danke schonmal 

PS: Irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem 2fach XO Umwerfer? der 3fach XTR funktioniert net 100% zufriedenstellend bei 2fach...
(jaja jetzt is erstmal genug  )


----------



## Schnapsi (6. Juni 2011)

Kann zumindest sagen, dass der CCDB im AM hervorragend funktoniert. Man merkt irgendwie gar nicht, dass da ne Federung am werkeln ist, weil es keinen wirklich fühlbaren Losbrechmoment gibt. Trotzdem wird alles fein säuberlich weggebügelt. So lecker, das ich vorne auch gerne mal ne Coil-Variante testen möchte, auch wenn die Fox da sehr guten Dienst verrichtet. 

Auf alle Fälle sind da kleinere welten zu den Luft-Varianten (DHX, RP, Specialized irgendwas mit Brain) die ich schon gefahren bin. Wenn auch jeweils in anderen Bikes. War aber irgendwie immer das gleiche Phänomen. Entweder reagierte der Dämpfer ruppig oder 'rauschte' durch den Federweg wens schön flauschig eingestellt war.

Zum Vivid und speziell Luftdämpfer im AM kann ich aber nichts sagen. Würde einfach beides ausprobieren und gucken was besser gefällt.


----------



## tommi101 (6. Juni 2011)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> ...und speziell Luftdämpfer im AM kann ich aber nichts sagen. Würde einfach beides ausprobieren und gucken was besser gefällt.



Apropos Luftdämpfer...der Manitou Evolver hat ja auch so einige begeisterte Anhänger, hab schon öfter gelesen das der auch ne ziemlich ordentliche Dämpfung haben soll. Hat den schon jemand mal im AM getestet?


----------



## cspr (6. Juni 2011)

Noch nicht, hab den Rahmen und den Dämpfer aber schon hier rumfliegen, doof nur das der Rest halt noch fehlt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (6. Juni 2011)

cspr schrieb:


> Noch nicht, hab den Rahmen und den Dämpfer aber schon hier rumfliegen, doof nur das der Rest halt noch fehlt ....



Sehr gut  
Hast Du Dir das Dämpferbefestigungskit für Manitou bei Nicolai dazu bestellt? Einbaulage geht nur mit Piggy nach vorn, oder? Hast Du eventuell ein Foto vom Rahmen+Evolver?
Wäre super....


----------



## cspr (6. Juni 2011)

Das Kit ist geordert, ich hatte ihn bis jetzt nur angehalten und da ist die Position mit dem Piggy nach vorn auf jeden Fall Ok. Nach hinten könnte es im obersten Loch Probleme geben, werd ich aber nochmal ausprobieren weil es mir optisch besser gefällt.

Edit: Bilder dazu in meiner Galerie. Wie schon vermutet gibt es mit Piggy nach hinten eine Kollision.


----------



## tommi101 (6. Juni 2011)

cspr schrieb:


> Das Kit ist geordert, ich hatte ihn bis jetzt nur angehalten und da ist die Position mit dem Piggy nach vorn auf jeden Fall Ok. Nach hinten könnte es im obersten Loch Probleme geben, werd ich aber nochmal ausprobieren weil es mir optisch besser gefällt.
> 
> Edit: Bilder dazu in meiner Galerie. Wie schon vermutet gibt es mit Piggy nach hinten eine Kollision.



Hm...ich dachte eher an den Zugstufenknopf der Probleme bereitet.
Bei meinem Evolver ISX4 sitzt der nämlich genau auf der anderen Seite wie bei Dir.




 Baue ich ihn mit dem Piggy nach vorn ein, komme ich aufgrund der ULH zwar etwas schlecht dran, aber so oft verstellt man die Zugstufe ja nicht.
Mit Piggy nach hinten wird der Zugstufenknopf wohl mit der Oberrohr kollidieren......wenn nach oben überhaupt Luft ist.


----------



## cspr (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn Du die Luft vom Dämpfer lässt kannst du den Kolben im Uhrzeigersinn verdrehen.


----------



## tommi101 (6. Juni 2011)

cspr schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Luft vom Dämpfer lässt kannst du den Kolben im Uhrzeigersinn verdrehen.



Danke...das war der Tip der Woche!!


----------



## cspr (6. Juni 2011)

Aber mit Piggy vorn gibt es ne Kollision mit dem ULH und dem Ventil der Hauptkammer . Naja dann werden es halt "nur" 160mm


----------



## tommi101 (6. Juni 2011)

Ach wat...die Kammer wird einmal befüllt und dann wird der Ventilhals schön bündig abgesägt !


----------



## ibislover (6. Juni 2011)

cspr schrieb:


> Aber mit Piggy vorn gibt es ne Kollision mit dem ULH und dem Ventil der Hauptkammer . Naja dann werden es halt "nur" 160mm


und das passt nicht?
auch nicht auf 160mm?





mit piggy vorne läuft dir der dämpfer ständig trocken, da das schmieröl nicht an die dichtung kommt. merkste deutlich im ansprechverhalten.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2011)

cspr schrieb:


> Naja dann werden es halt "nur" 160mm


Auch nicht so tragisch. Fahre aktuell auch 160mm und könnte jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich die fehlenden 11mm Federweg bemerke, der Hinterbau geht in dieser Einstellung ebenfalls spitze!


----------



## cspr (6. Juni 2011)

@ibislover: Auf 160 gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (10. Juni 2011)

Ein kleiner Zwischenstand ist erreicht, ein Teil der Teile für´s AM ist gekommen 

Den Rahmen habe ich auch schon gelöhnt, jetzt heißt es auf die restlichen Teile warten und vor allem auf den Rahmen.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Juni 2011)

Die Dämpferwahl könnte nach Deinen Eindrücken einigen DHX-Air Fahrern das Weltbild zerstören :

Bin also auf Deinen Eindruck mal gespannt, Du kennst Sie ja dann beide.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## User85319 (10. Juni 2011)

welche Gabel kommt noch ran?


----------



## Ge!st (10. Juni 2011)

@Ti-Max
Den Roco Air TST R werde ich vielleicht am Wochenende mal in mein TFR einbauen. Dazu werde ich die vordere Dämpferaufhängung um ein Loch vorschieben und den Dämpfer ganz unten für den kleinsten Federweg einhängen. Wenn es zu keiner Kollision kommt, werde ich den Roco Air im TFR einem Test unterziehen. Für einen Vergleich mit dem DHX 4.0 Coil und dem DHX 5.0 Air ist das allerdings weniger geeint, aber so erhalt ich zumindest einen Eindruck und eine Tendenz lässt ich sicher auch ableiten!

@Metalfranke
Gabel wird die RS Totem und damit der AM-Rahmen die freigeben für die 180er Gabel hat, wird dieser ein AFR-Unterrohr haben.


----------



## schnubbi81 (10. Juni 2011)

schick die griffe schnell zurueck und tausch sie gegen welche von odi.  ;-)
(ich bin beide gefahren)


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juni 2011)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> schick die griffe schnell zurueck und tausch sie gegen welche von odi.  ;-)
> (ich bin beide gefahren)



Das unterschreib ich so 

Ansonsten tiptop Teile, bin gespannt auf das fertige AM.


----------



## stuk (10. Juni 2011)

das wird fein....


----------



## frankweber (12. Juni 2011)

kleines update: Reifen ( sehr flach und recht schmal für 2.3 ähnlich minion)





und mal mit dem anderen Laufradsatz: ( Gewicht beider Sätze fast identisch)


----------



## checkb (12. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> kleines update: Reifen ( sehr flach und recht schmal für 2.3 ähnlich minion)



Frank,

was wiegt diese Konfiguration?

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (12. Juni 2011)

Komplettes rad :14, 15kg
Baron 2.3: 745g & 760g
Es ist allerdings extraviel Stans milch drinnen, da die Baron nicht dicht waren.
Die 150 g zuviel milch könnt ich wieder rausmachen aber interessant wie wenig Unterschied zu den handgespeichten Flow mit straightpullnaben es ausmacht, die Fett Albert sind ja ähnlich vom Gewicht wie die Baron 2.3

Der Baron fährt sich auf den ersten Versuchsmetern mit gefühlt extrem wenig Rollwiederstand.
Genaueres kann ich Dir sagen wenn ich mal bisschen gefahren bin. 

Gruß
FRank


----------



## Ge!st (12. Juni 2011)

Einfach klasse dein AM frank


----------



## frankweber (12. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Einfach klasse dein AM frank


 
Danke und es fährt noch besser als es aussieht!

Wegen der optik wird noch der reverb zug getauscht und es fehlt noch der richtige Vorbau ( straighline grau wie die Sattelklemme) 

Gruß Frank

Hurra, endlich - ich hör meine Frau !
mann wird zeit ich will auf en bersch.


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Juni 2011)

da fahr' ich jetzt auch nauf....


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2011)

2te variante gefällt mir besser


----------



## checkb (12. Juni 2011)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2011)

Warum bedankst du dich bei mir? 

Ist dies "dein entwurf"? Oder bist du der gleichen meinung?


----------



## checkb (12. Juni 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Warum bedankst du dich bei mir?
> 
> Ist dies "dein entwurf"? Oder bist du der gleichen meinung?





> Frank,
> 
> was wiegt diese Konfiguration?


----------



## sluette (12. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> ...
> und mal mit dem anderen Laufradsatz: ( Gewicht beider Sätze fast identisch)



vorab, den anderen satz finde ich passender für das rad. was mich aber hier interessiert: das sind doch silberne flow felgen, oder? wo gibt's die, ich habe bisher nur schwarze und weisse gefunden...


----------



## frankweber (12. Juni 2011)

speer laufradbau:
alle ral farben aber ein wenig zeit musst schon mitbringen.
Speichen sin d cx ray silber, Nabe hope straightpull


----------



## der-gute (12. Juni 2011)

gibts die flow da auch poliert?


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> kleines update: Reifen ( sehr flach und recht schmal für 2.3 ähnlich minion)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt außerordentlich gut 

nur mim Dämpfer tu ich mir immer noch schwer, rein optisch...


----------



## lakekeman (13. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> kleines update: Reifen ( sehr flach und recht schmal für 2.3 ähnlich minion)



Kannst ja mal deine Erfahrungen zu dem Reifen posten, wenn du magst.
Ich war sehr enttäuscht, als ich ihn in der Hand hatte.
Sehr schmal, super wenig Volumen und vergleichsweise harter Gummi. Das hatte ich mir alles ganz anders vorgestellt


----------



## Ge!st (13. Juni 2011)

Der Maxxis Ignitor 2.35 baut für eine 2.35er Reifen auch eher schmal statt breit, ist aber hinten zum Antrieb in Kombination mit einem breiteren Reifen vorne, ganz brauchbar.


----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2011)

upsie...

verpostet ;-)

Wobei...der 2.3er is bei vielen auf der Wunschliste...wär ja unschön, wenn der ne Enttäuschung wäre


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juni 2011)

Servus,

ich interessiere mich nach wie vor für das Helius AM.

Wie bikeparktaugliche ist eurer Meinung nach denn das AM?

Es gäbe natürlich noch das AFR aber zum Einen gefälllt mir diese Umwerferbefestigung nicht (würde eh Hammerschmidt fahren) und zum Anderen brauche ich nicht mehr als 170-180mm Federweg am Heck.

Ich bin auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt. Gefahren bin ich das Bike bisher leider noch nirgendwo.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (13. Juni 2011)

Mit einer 180mm Gabel, coil dämpfer und dem -7 dämpferhalter für ein tieferes tretlager empfinde ich das AM als voll bikeparktauglich. Liegt so recht nahe am Demo 7 dass ich früher gefahren bin.


----------



## broeckchen (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Kalle,
kannst das AM mit AFR Unterrohr (kein Aufpreis) bestellen, ist dann parktauglich und 180er Gabel geht auch.
Gruß
Nils


----------



## tommi101 (13. Juni 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ...Gefahren bin ich das Bike bisher leider noch nirgendwo.
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Von BS nach Lübbi is dochn Katzensprung. Hinfahren und draufsetzen hilft ungemein bei der Entscheidung 
Ich hab mir das AM mit Standardgeröhr bestellt - es kommt allerdings auch nur ne 160er rein. War am Donnerstag wieder mal in Winterberg und stelle fest, dass ich mehr wie 160mm einfach nicht ausreize....da versuche ich lieber das Gesamtgewicht zw.14-15Kg zu halten und somit die Tourentauglichkeit bei zu behalten.


----------



## marco2 (13. Juni 2011)

Stimme Dreamdeep voll zu, bin mein AM kürzlich mit 180 Domain in Bischofsmais gefahren und dass es nicht alles gesprungen ist, lag am Fahrer aber nicht am Bike.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

schonmal besten Dank, für eure Antworten 

Da ich schon länger Dreamdeep wegen des Helius AMs ausgefragt habe, wusste ich von der Parkfreigabe mit Afr Unterrohr.

In Tests liest man ja häuftiger von dem "Mini-Downhiller" Helius Am. Mich interessiert von daher ungemein, wie sehr jemand von euch das AM im Park ausreizt bzw. ob es nicht vielleicht doch schon am limit ist, was Laufruhe, Steifigkeit, Geometrie (Winkel...) angeht.

Ich überlege, ein wenig den Federweg down-zu-sizen, das heißt Torque und V.Fr weg und stattdessen Helius Am, Afr oder sowas in der Art her. Das V.Fr hat knapp 200mm Federweg, die ich zwar gerne nutze aber 170mm (wie ich sie vom 2010er Sx Trail kenne) würden mir auch reichen..

Ein Helius Am als one-for-all Bike benötige ich nicht, da ich schon ein Shova als Tourer fahre. Gewicht ist daher auch nicht ausschlaggebend, denn da kommt mit Stahl-Vivid und Totem, sowie Hammerschmidt schon einiges zusammen. 

Wichtig ist mir ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept mit Haupteinsatz: Fr-Touren (als Torque Ersatz) und Park (statt V.Fr).

@ Tommi: ja, zu Nicolai hinfahren wäre wirklich mal eine Idee  Du scheinst ja den direkten Vergleich zum Sx Trail zu haben. Der würde mich brennend interessieren.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## frankweber (13. Juni 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal deine Erfahrungen zu dem Reifen posten, wenn du magst.
> Ich war sehr enttäuscht, als ich ihn in der Hand hatte.
> Sehr schmal, super wenig Volumen und vergleichsweise harter Gummi. Das hatte ich mir alles ganz anders vorgestellt


 

Nun die ersten 50 km sind gesammelt - der Rollwiederstand ist o.k. jedoch fühlt sich der Reifen irgendwie sehr flach an, da ein grosses Luftvolumen ja auch schon mal was abfedert, was sonst in die Federelemente geht hab ich einfach ein noch weicheres Set  up gewählt, 
Die Mischung hat viel Grip, der Seitenhalt ist sehr gut, trotzdem wär es für Gardasee etc. nicht mein Reifen, hier im Mittelgebirge sind die prima, wenn es richtig heftig wird, wär mir der komfort zu gering.
Die Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil flach und schmal  also mit ner totem etc.  geht das gar nicht.
Der Rubber Queen ist besser, der Baron hat einen sagenhaften Bremsgripp.

Meine Meinung:
RQ kann vieles besser, Baron in 2.5 fürn Park, dann stimmt es.

Trotzdem werd ich noch mal ein paar hundert kilometer abspulen und vor allem auch im Nassen, damit ich mir ein umfangreicheres Urteil machen kann. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## lakekeman (14. Juni 2011)

Hmm, danke für die Einschätzung. Das hatte ich ja fast "befürchtet".

@ Kalle

Das AM macht richtig Laune im Park, keine Frage. Ich würde sagen man kann damit sicher sehr gut unterwegs sein. Aber man merkt natürlich schon, dass es eben nicht daraufhin konstruiert wurde. Das Bike liegt defitiniv etwas nervöser und der Hinterbau schluckt nun auch nicht megafluffig.
Wenn du das AM eh nicht als Allrounder willst, hast du ne Menge verschenktes Potential. Für den reinen FR/DH Einsatz gibt es passendere Arbeitsgeräte


----------



## checkb (14. Juni 2011)

> Wenn du das AM eh nicht als Allrounder willst, hast du ne Menge verschenktes Potential. Für den reinen FR/DH Einsatz gibt es passendere Arbeitsgeräte



Sehe ich auch so. 

Das AM ist ein Tourer mit viel Potential, ähnlich dem Tork, nur viel schöner.  

checkb


----------



## tommi101 (14. Juni 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> @ Tommi: ja, zu Nicolai hinfahren wäre wirklich mal eine Idee  Du scheinst ja den direkten Vergleich zum Sx Trail zu haben. Der würde mich brennend interessieren.
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Moin Kalle...
Mein SX Trail ist in sofern schlecht vergleichbar, da ich es als reines Park-/Mini-DH-Bike aufgebaut habe...1fach-38Z, Kefü, kleine Kassette, 2ply Pellen etc.  Damit Touren mit mehr als 300Hm zu fahren, ist für mich schlichtweg unmöglich 

Da für mich das AM ein One-4-All-Bike werden soll, kommen mir die "etwas" steileren Winkel und der kürzere Radstand entgegen. Die Probefahrt in Lübbrechtsen war für mich aber hauptsächlich wegen der Rahmengröße wichtig, da ich (1,86m) immer genau zw. L und XL stehe - mit meinen langen Haxn 
Beim draufsetzen auf das L-Bike hat es aber sofort gut gepasst....im Oberrohr vielleicht einen Tacken zu kurz, aber schließlich soll es ja auch als Enduro herhalten.
Mit einer kleinen Betriebsführung im Anschluß hat mir Vincent letztlich die Entscheidung nochmals erleichtert.....schon klasse wenn man so sieht wie dort aus Rohmaterialien so geile Räder entstehen. "Handmade" hat da für mich nochmal eine andere Bedeutung bekommen. Da kann so ein seelenloses SX-Trail von der Stange einfach nicht gegen an stinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen,

danke, für die klaren Worte. Vielleicht sollte ich mir das AFR dann doch nochmal näher anschauen. 

@ lakekeman: haben wir uns am Vatertag im Deister auf dem Raketentrail gesehen? Ich war da mit meinem Torque unterwegs und meine, dein rawes AM gesichtet zu haben.

@ tommi: seelenlos hin oder her - das Sx Trail ist ja schon ein schönes Bike. Emotional kann man einen Rahmen aber natürlich immer schlecht mit einem Nicolai vergleichen.

Grüße und Dank
Kalle


----------



## lakekeman (14. Juni 2011)

Öhm, kann sein, ich bin auf jedn Fall im Laufe des Tages mal durchgekommen


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juni 2011)

Hi Frank geiles Teil!!

Kurze Frage: Titanelox?


----------



## frankweber (14. Juni 2011)

yep, wie war es gestern mit der puffmutter und den mädels?

wo seid Ihr denn rumgegurkt, gern auch per pn.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juni 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Von BS nach Lübbi is dochn Katzensprung. Hinfahren und draufsetzen hilft ungemein bei der Entscheidung
> Ich hab mir das AM mit Standardgeröhr bestellt - es kommt allerdings auch nur ne 160er rein. War am Donnerstag wieder mal in Winterberg und stelle fest, dass ich mehr wie 160mm einfach nicht ausreize....da versuche ich lieber das Gesamtgewicht zw.14-15Kg zu halten und somit die Tourentauglichkeit bei zu behalten.


Gute Idee. Ich war heute da und bin Helius AM und Ion probe gefahren. Ion 18 könnte mein Bike werden.... 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## tommi101 (16. Juni 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Ich war heute da und bin Helius AM und Ion probe gefahren. Ion 18 könnte mein Bike werden....
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Ein Foto vom Ion 18 hast Du nicht zufällig gemacht , oder bist Du das Ion ST probegefahren? 
Ein AFR stand nicht zur Verfügung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. Juni 2011)

...wird wohl das st gewesen sein oder?

Wie hat dir das AM gefallen? 
Grösse L würd doch reichen oder?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Juni 2011)

Ich bin das Helius Am in Größe Large und Medium, sowie das Ion St in Medium probe gefahren. Ein AFR oder Ion 18 gab es leider nicht.

Helius AM in Large:



das Bike war mit mit dem 160mm Setup vorne und hinten (Lyrik Solo Air DH, Monarch Plus mit 25% SAG) zu straff.




Das danach kurz gefahrene Helius Am in Medium (rot elox) mit 170mm Lyrik Solo Air Dh und Vivid Air fuhr sich da eher wie ein Bigbike.

Das Helius Am ist schon ein gutes Bike - mir aber zu tourenlastig. Dann müsste ich mein Shova hergeben, was ich nicht vor habe. Das Ion entsprach da schon eher meinen Vorstellungen, ist mir mit 230mm Federweg aber zu viel des Guten. Von daher heißt es aufs Ion 18 warten. Vincent wollte leider nicht mit weiteren Informationen rausrücken. Das Bike wird aber wohl auf der Nicolai Hausmesse im August, sowie der Eurobike zu sehen sein. Blind bestellen ohne nähere Infos zu haben möchte ich aber nicht.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## cgoeth (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mein Helius Am von einer 3fach Kurbel auf eine 2-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard und NC-17 Stringer Kettenführung umbauen. 

Am Helius habe ich eine Race-Face Atlas AM Kurbel. Siehe hier:







Habe gedacht, dass passt ja bestimmt easy und habe neben dem Bashguard und dem Stringer direkt noch ein Mountain Goat 20er Kettenblatt bestellt. 

Beim Zusammenbauen stellt sich nun aber heraus, dass weder die Kettenführung noch das 20-er Kettenblatt passt ... geschweige denn beides zusammen dran geht.

Nun die Frage: Kann es sein, dass das Helius AM (XL-Rahmen) zusammen mit der Race-Face Atlas AM einfach keinen Platz mehr hat für Kettenführung oder das Mountain Goat Blatt? 

Gruss Christoph


----------



## broeckchen (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Christiop,
zwei Fragen die vielleicht helfen:
- Passt der Lochkreis vom 20er-Blatt zu dem der Kurbel?
- wie breit ist das Tretlager (73mm?), für welche Breite ist das Tretlager ausgelegt und wie wird die Stinger montiert?
Gruß
Nils


----------



## cgoeth (16. Juni 2011)

broeckchen schrieb:


> Hallo Christiop,
> zwei Fragen die vielleicht helfen:
> - Passt der Lochkreis vom 20er-Blatt zu dem der Kurbel?
> - wie breit ist das Tretlager (73mm?), für welche Breite ist das Tretlager ausgelegt und wie wird die Stinger montiert?
> ...



Zu1: Lochkreis passt .. sie lässt sich ohne Probleme anschrauben. Nur nach dem Anziehen lässt sich die Kurbel wegen der "zu dicken" Schrauben nicht mehr bewegen.

Zu2: Tretlager ist 73mm. Den Stinger wollte ich an der ISCG Aufnahme befestigen.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Juni 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich bin das Helius Am in Größe Large und Medium, sowie das Ion St in Medium probe gefahren. Ein AFR oder Ion 18 gab es leider nicht.
> 
> Helius AM in Large:
> 
> ...



Das Ding fand ich sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab richtig geil!


----------



## trailterror (16. Juni 2011)

Dangge kalle für die auskunft


----------



## sluette (17. Juni 2011)

cgoeth schrieb:


> Zu2: Tretlager ist 73mm. Den Stinger wollte ich an der ISCG Aufnahme befestigen.



falls du hammerschmidt-ISCG hast wundert mich das nicht. die ISCG platte schließt dann plan mit dem innenlager ab. während sie beim normalen ISCG standard (old oder 05) versetzt nach innen ist, das heisst das innenlager steht vor der ISCG platte. 

soll heissen wenn du an einem HS-ISCG eine standard kettenführung montierst wirst du immer kollision haben.

hier nochmal zur visualisierung:

HS-ISCG:





ISCG:




sorry für die bildquelle des beispiels... war das erste bild bei google...

und zu:



cgoeth schrieb:


> Zu1: Lochkreis passt .. sie lässt sich ohne Probleme anschrauben. Nur nach dem Anziehen lässt sich die Kurbel wegen der "zu dicken" Schrauben nicht mehr bewegen.



hast du mal probiert das 20er ohne die kettenführung zu montieren? könnte aus den oben genannten gründen dann problemlos klappen...


----------



## cgoeth (17. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe!



sluette schrieb:


> soll heissen wenn du an einem HS-ISCG eine standard kettenführung montierst wirst du immer kollision haben.



Ok ... wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue habe ich wirklich eine HS-ISCG . Was gibt es denn hier an Lösungsmöglichkeiten? Wäre der Stinger für unters Tretlager eine Option (http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/tensioner/stinger-tensioner/)?



sluette schrieb:


> hast du mal probiert das 20er ohne die kettenführung zu montieren? könnte aus den oben genannten gründen dann problemlos klappen...



Habe auch das Kettenblatt ohne die Kettenführung probiert. Aber auch das alleine passt einfach nicht. Selbst mit den bis jetzt gefahrenen 3 Kättenblättern sind da nur wenige mm Platz.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## cgoeth (17. Juni 2011)

cgoeth schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachtrag:

laut http://raceface.com/comp/inst/Atlas.AM.web.pdf müsste die Altas AM mit einer Kettenführung kompatibel sein:



> Die X-Type XC/Berg-Kurbeln sind sowohl mit 68 mm als auch mit 73 mm breiten Tretlagergehäusen kompatibel, sowie mit festen
> als auch mit "E-Type"-Umwerfern. Weiterhin lassen sich die Kurbeln mit Einfachkettenblättern und Kettenführung verwenden.



Also sollte es ja eigentlich gehen. Wo liegt der Fehler? Oder mein Denkfehler?

Gruss Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (17. Juni 2011)

Atlas FR  2 fach hab ich mit der iscg5 auf dem Helius FR nie einigermassen erträglich schleiffrei hingekriegt.
Einfach sollte es gehen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## cgoeth (17. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Atlas FR  2 fach hab ich mit der iscg5 auf dem Helius FR nie einigermassen erträglich schleiffrei hingekriegt.
> Einfach sollte es gehen.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Danke für die Info. Sieht also so aus, dass die 73mm Tretlagerbreite einfach nicht ausreicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies durch ein breiteres Innenlager zu beheben? Zum Beispiel mit dem RF X-Type-Team-DH (http://raceface.com/components/bottom-brackets/bottom-brackets/x-type-team-dh/)?

Gruss Christoph

PS: Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich kein Schrauber bin ... und so gut wie keine Ahnung habe


----------



## sluette (17. Juni 2011)

du müsstest die breite mit distanzringen ausgleichen. die kettenlinie wird dadurch aber leiden, vor allem auf dem großen (oder in deinem fall mittlerem ritzel). ein guter freund von mir hat das bei einem cube fritzz gemacht weil er dadurch die möglichkeit hat hammerschmidt zu fahren. da kommt die kettenlinie dann nicht so zum tragen.


----------



## shmee (17. Juni 2011)

Schau mal, ob du im Radladen deines Vertrauens die Unterlegscheiben für Kassetten bekommst, die passen auch am Tretlager. Gibt es von 0,2mm bis 1mm, glaub ich. Damit kann man sich super rantasten. Bei mir waren es im Endeffekt bei einer SLX 2-fach und Stinger mit der Hammerschmidtaufnahme am AM knapp 0,5mm, das zerhaut die Kettenlinie nicht wirklich.


----------



## sluette (17. Juni 2011)

shmee schrieb:


> Schau mal, ob du im Radladen deines Vertrauens die Unterlegscheiben für Kassetten bekommst, die passen auch am Tretlager...



passt das dann noch mit dem lagerspiel bzw. der vorspannung der ht2 kurbel? ich kann mich irren aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das du dann die lager extrem vorspannst um die kurbel weit genug auf die welle zu bekommen.


----------



## Master | Torben (18. Juni 2011)

Eine kurze Frage an die Spezialisten hier: Wisst ihr, ob der Tune Bobo Steuersatz für das Helius AM von Nicolai freigegeben wird?


----------



## cgoeth (18. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe. Was wäre denn eine passende und geeignete Kurbel am Helius AM für:


Zweifachkurbel
20er Mountain Goat Blatt
Stinger Kettenführung
Bashguard

Gruss Christoph


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> passt das dann noch mit dem lagerspiel bzw. der vorspannung der ht2 kurbel? ich kann mich irren aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das du dann die lager extrem vorspannst um die kurbel weit genug auf die welle zu bekommen.



Die Vorspannung ist doch (zumindest bei meinen Shimano-Kurbeln) einstellbar. 

@cgoeth: Eigentlich sollte das mit jeder Kurbel gehen. Eigentlich... Hab leider nix zum Ausprobieren da. Wo in der Ostschweiz wohnst du denn?

@Torben: Der hat zu wenig Einpresstiefe.


----------



## flyingscot (18. Juni 2011)

cgoeth schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe. Was wäre denn eine passende und geeignete Kurbel am Helius AM für:
> 
> 
> Zweifachkurbel
> ...



Das habe ich hier alles genau so an meinem Helius AM, zusammen mit einem 36er TA-Chinook und einem Blackspire Lite God Bash. Kurbel ist eine 970er XTR.

Allerdings passte das bei mir nur genau dann, wenn ich unter die Lagerschale der Antriebsseite einen zusätzlichen Spacer eingefügt habe. Dadurch wäre dann die Kurbelwelle etwas zu kurz. Damit ich den linken Kurbelarm korrekt bis zum Ende der Verzahnung der Welle aufschrauben konnte habe dann dieses kleine Einstellrädchen für das Ausdistanzieren des axialen Spiels am linken Kurbelarm komplett abgeschraubt.

Es passt so dann nahezu perfekt: Genug "Luft" bei der Kettenführung, der Kurbelarm ist korrekt verzahnt, die Lager werden quasi nicht vorgespannt und die Welle hat trotzdem kein axiales Spiel.

Bei meiner alten 760er XT hatte ich das so nicht ausprobiert, sondern gleich aufgegeben und die Kettenführung weggelassen, jetzt im nachhinein könnte es aber auch funktionieren, der linke Kurbelarm sitzt dann allerdings 1-2mm weniger auf der Wellenverzahnung. Diese ist aber wesentlich länger als bei der XTR und daher wohl eher unkritisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (18. Juni 2011)

> @Torben: Der hat zu wenig Einpresstiefe.



Genau deswegen Frage ich, hab aber schon gelesen, dass Nicolai bei einigen Steuersätzen (die auch zu wenig Einpresstiefe haben) eine 'Freigabe' erteilt hat. Vielleicht hat da ja schonmal wer wegen dem Tune angefragt


----------



## motoerhead (18. Juni 2011)

hallo

kurze frage... ist es noch ok, wenn man einen am rahmen in m fährt mit sitzrohr s und selbst 182cm groß ist und eine schrittlänge von ca 83 cm hat.

gruß Daniel


----------



## marco2 (18. Juni 2011)

Das sollte kein Problem darstellen: ich fahre M mit S Rohr bei 80cm Schrittlänge, und die Stütze (Reverb 420mm) steckt noch sehr tief im Rahmen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Juni 2011)

hab das auch, weiß aber grad nicht ob es soviel sinn macht, denn wenn ich den sattel versenke steht der immer noch n gutes Stück raus, 

es sei dem es wird mal steiler, dann ist es von vorteil


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> kurze frage... ist es noch ok, wenn man einen am rahmen in m fährt mit sitzrohr s und selbst 182cm groß ist und eine schrittlänge von ca 83 cm hat.


Mit einer langen Stütze (410-420mm), könnte das schon gehen. Aber ich stelle mir die Optik mit komplett ausgezogener Stütze etwas merkwürdig vor, da stimmen dann die proportionen nicht mehr. Ich selbst habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm und einen Rahmen in Größe M.


----------



## c_w (19. Juni 2011)

Für die Länge der Stütze isses doch eigentlich irrelevant, wie lang das Sitzrohr ist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juni 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Für die Länge der Stütze isses doch eigentlich irrelevant, wie lang das Sitzrohr ist, oder?



Eigentlich schon. Aber bei einem gekürzten Sitzrohr, sollt man die Regelung mit Unterkante Sitzrohr zwingend einhalten und das wird bei 83cm Schrittlänge mit einer 380cm Stütze nicht reichen bzw. sehr knapp, ausser man hat einen extrem hoch bauenden Sattel. 
Beim M Sitzrohr sehe ich das weniger kritisch, wenn die Sattelstütze jetzt nicht ganz bis Unterkante reicht, sondern etwas darüber aufhört.


----------



## .SoulRider. (23. Juni 2011)

.SoulRider. schrieb:


> Hab ihn heute bekommen!!!
> Nach 3Monaten Wartezeit....Meinen Helius AM black eloxal mit extra love Anbauteilen.
> 
> 
> ...



So nun stell ich mal endlich ein Bild vom kompletten Bike rein. Ging nicht früher da ich erst mal ein paar Km fahren musste und nimmer vom Bike wollte.









Andere Pedale kommen noch drann und ne Shaman Commander


----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2011)

I finds spitze


----------



## sluette (25. Juni 2011)

klasse bike, aber bitte bessere bilder im freien.


----------



## .SoulRider. (25. Juni 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> klasse bike, aber bitte bessere bilder im freien.



Werden noch gemacht, leider war das an dem Tag nicht möglich, da bei uns gerade die Welt unterging. Ich war froh das ich es noch unfallfrei nach Hause geschafft habe.


----------



## Ge!st (25. Juni 2011)

Ich habe jetzt praktisch alle Teile für mein AM, was noch fehlt ist der Rahmen und die Sattelstütze. Die Sattelstütze bereitet mir echt Kopfzerbrechen. Ich dachte an eine RS Reverb - habe viel Positives gelesen (es gibt auch so einiges Negatives) - aber die schwarze Leitung der Fernbedienung passt von der Optik einfach nicht. Da wäre die Frage nach einer passenden Leitung in Stahlflexoptik oder zumindest in silberfarben.

Mit Kind Shock hatte/habe ich im Großen und Ganzen gute Erfahrungen, meine i900 funktioniert seit ca. 2 Jahren tadellos. Meine i950 hat zwar nach 6 Monaten Probleme gemacht, wurde aber anstandslos repariert und funktioniert seit dem (sind auch schon wieder gut 6 Monate) einwandfrei. Für die KS spricht zudem, dass die Außenhülle der Fernbedienung ganz einfach getauscht werden kann und es passende auch in Stahlflexoptik gibt.

Vielleicht sehe ich das Ganze zu eng und vielleicht gibt mittlerweile eine anderen interessante Vario-Sattelstütze!?


----------



## trailterror (25. Juni 2011)

Die blacklite von spesch vll;  da ist grad die 2012 variante erschienen...


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juni 2011)

Also die reverb ist schon prima, von der Funktion her, die würde ich jetzt mal echt nicht wegen der Optik ausschließen, ansonsten hat mir der Gino von Flatout suspension erzählt, daß er schon über ein Stahlflex Kit für die Reverb nachdenkt.


----------



## frankweber (25. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt praktisch alle Teile für mein AM, was noch fehlt ist der Rahmen und die Sattelstütze. Die Sattelstütze bereitet mir echt Kopfzerbrechen. Ich dachte an eine RS Reverb - habe viel Positives gelesen (es gibt auch so einiges Negatives) - aber die schwarze Leitung der Fernbedienung passt von der Optik einfach nicht. Da wäre die Frage nach einer passenden Leitung in Stahlflexoptik oder zumindest in silberfarben.
> 
> Mit Kind Shock hatte/habe ich im Großen und Ganzen gute Erfahrungen, meine i900 funktioniert seit ca. 2 Jahren tadellos. Meine i950 hat zwar nach 6 Monaten Probleme gemacht, wurde aber anstandslos repariert und funktioniert seit dem (sind auch schon wieder gut 6 Monate) einwandfrei. Für die KS spricht zudem, dass die Außenhülle der Fernbedienung ganz einfach getauscht werden kann und es passende auch in Stahlflexoptik gibt.
> 
> Vielleicht sehe ich das Ganze zu eng und vielleicht gibt mittlerweile eine anderen interessante Vario-Sattelstütze!?


 

Die Zuleitung für die Lenkerfernbedienung kannst Du mit einem Scharfen messer einkerben und dann abziehen, aber wirklich scharfes messer und keinerlei Gewalt sonst bricht der Stift ab. 

Als ERsatz in den gängigen Stahlflexoptiken bietet sich jagwire highflow an, die Montage dauert max 30 min, das Entlüften ist ewas doof, da die Spritzen  trotz o Ring Dichtung nicht wirklich dicht sind, jedoch ist der Anspruch nicht so hoch wie bei der Bremse so dass es auch so problemfrei funktioniert selbst mit ein paar Restluftanteilen.

Hab ich bei mir gemacht, wenn ich noch zeit finde vor meiner Abreise heute abend mach ich Dir noch ein Bild.

DA ich einer der ersten Nutzer von verstellbaren Sattelstützen war und 2005 schon mit Gravity Dropper am FR hier im Forum mit Hohn und Spot überzogen wurde darf ich eines sagen:
Von allen je gefahrenen ist die Reverb die derzeit ausgereifteste und beste vario Stütze auf dem Markt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ge!st (25. Juni 2011)

Danke Frank für deine Infos, das bestärkt mich doch deutlich zum Kauf einer Reverb.

Das mit dem Bild wäre sehr nett, da hat man so einen besser Eindruck von der Sache hat. Die Montage der Leitung sollte für mich kein Problem darstellen, ein kleines Skalpell-Cutternmesser mit sehr scharfer Klinge ist vorhanden und zum Entlüfter kann ich sogar eine Vakuumentlüftungspumpe einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (25. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Danke Frank für deine Infos, das bestärkt mich doch deutlich zum Kauf einer Reverb.
> 
> Das mit dem Bild wäre sehr nett, da hat man so einen besser Eindruck von der Sache hat. Die Montage der Leitung sollte für mich kein Problem darstellen, ein kleines Skalpell-Cutternmesser mit sehr scharfer Klinge ist vorhanden und zum Entlüfter kann ich sogar eine Vakuumentlüftungspumpe einsetzen.


 

Entlüftungsset und Dot ? liegt der Stütze bei nur waren in meinem Falle die o ringe zu groß oder unpassend.

Gruß Frank


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Von allen je gefahrenen ist die Reverb die derzeit ausgereifteste und beste vario Stütze auf dem Markt.



Nach insgesamt 3 verschliessenen i900 und jetzt zwei Reverbs im Einsatz kann ich das so absolut unterschreiben. Ich würde mir keine KS mehr kaufen, die Reverb funktioniert einfach viel zu gut.

Zudem ist die Reverb komplett servicebar und alle Teile gibt es als Ersatzteil. Die KS sind nach ende der Garantie eher zum wegwerfen gedacht.



> ntlüftungsset und Dot ?


Auf keinen Fall Dot verwenden, das ist 2,5er Gabelöl.


----------



## frankweber (25. Juni 2011)

die versprochenen pics:





der sattel ist hässlich aber bequem und mit 30% sag steht er auch richtig - nur um dem gemotze zuvor zu kommen


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Juni 2011)

Einfach schön


----------



## frankweber (25. Juni 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nach insgesamt 3 verschliessenen i900 und jetzt zwei Reverbs im Einsatz kann ich das so absolut unterschreiben. Ich würde mir keine KS mehr kaufen, die Reverb funktioniert einfach viel zu gut.
> 
> Zudem ist die Reverb komplett servicebar und alle Teile gibt es als Ersatzteil. Die KS sind nach ende der Garantie eher zum wegwerfen gedacht.
> 
> ...


 
ich dachte mir doch dass es was anderes ist, war aber noch an der Arbeit und konnte nicht nachsehen.

wegen der fotos:
irgendwas stimmt nicht in der registratur des fotoalbums es erscheint immer wieder ein gleiches bild auch wenn ich das andere anklicke um es einzufügen - guggst halt in der Galerie


----------



## Ge!st (25. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Bilder Frank.

Sieht klasse aus und damit meine ich nicht nur die Leitung der Fernbedienung, sondern dein Bike als Ganzes 

Damit ist es entschieden, es wird definitiv eine Reverb. Ich danke euch für euren Input 

/edit: Was sind das für Clips an den Leitungen?


----------



## frankweber (26. Juni 2011)

jagwire s hooks


----------



## Helium (26. Juni 2011)

@frankweber

Dein AM und das von Dreamdeep teilen sich gemeinsam Platz1 in der Helius Galerie


----------



## psc1 (27. Juni 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> die versprochenen pics:



einfach schön das Teil ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

^^ ja sehr...   
Frank hat ja schon was zum sattel gesagt. 
ich finde ihn auch nicht so doll... sieht aus wie ne alte schwarze banane.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Juni 2011)

welcher sattel ist denn das? 

die ns.kurbel macht auch ne gute figur am bike!


----------



## schwertrider (30. Juni 2011)

ich finds grad nicht.Was hat das AM für einen Sattelstützen-durchm.?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Ge!st (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin eurem Rat gefolgt und habe die RS Reverb gekauft, mit Fernbedienung für links. Die Reverb ist am Mittwoch (es ist ja schon Donnertag) gekommen und macht schon rein optisch einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Bei einer ersten Funktionsprüfung zeigt die Stütze eine tadellose Funktion. Die passende Stahlflexleitung habe ich noch nicht, sollte aber nächste Woche kommen. Damit ist dieser letze Punkt nun auch von der Liste gestrichen. Danke für euren Rat 







Jetzt fängt das warten auf den Rahmen so richtig an. Folgende ein Update der Teileliste:

Rahmen: Helius AM - 1,5 Steuerrohr + AFR-Unterrohr *Alu Raw*
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Air TST R
Steuersatz: Cane Creek AngleSet
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
Vorbau: Thomson ELITE X4
Spacer: Reset 2 x 5 mm *schwarz* (einer unten und einer oben)
Topcap: Hope Head Doc *schwarz*
Lenker: Easton Haven Carbon
Griffe: Sixpack Fingertrix LockOn *gold* oder ODI Lock-On (habe beide da)
Lankerabschlusskappen: Hope Grip Doc *gold*
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb + Stahlflexleitung 
Sattelklemme: Hope *schwarz*
Sattelrohrdichtung: Syntace ´Little Joe´
Sattel: Selle Italia C2 Genuine Gel
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt Freeride + Nicolai Pimpkit *gold*
Pedale: Sixpack Icon Ti MG (2010) *schwarz/gold*
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 Short Cage *gold*
Schaltzugaußenhüllen: Jagwire *Stahlflexoptik*
Schaltzugendkappen: Jagwire gedichtet *schwarz*
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M960 (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34)
Kette: KMC X-9-SL *gold*
Kettenstrebenschutz: Neopren *schwarz*
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0 Trigger 9-fach + Truvativ SRAM X.0 Trigger 2-fach
Bremsen: Hope Mono M6 *schwarz* (goldfarbenen Kolbenkappen) - VR 203 mm und HR 183 mm Floating-Discs
Matchmaker-Schellen: Hope Race X2 (passen auch für die Mono M6)
Laufrad VR: Hope Pro II Nabe gold + Mavic EX823 UST Felge + DT Comp Speichen black + Messing-Nippel
Laufrad HR: Hope Pro II Nabe gold + Mavic EX823 UST Felge + DT Comp Speichen black + Messing-Nippel
Reifen VR: Continental Rubber Queen UST 2.40 oder X-King UST 2,40
Reifen HR: Continental Mountain King UST 2.40 oder X-King UST 2,40


----------



## sluette (30. Juni 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> ...Bremsen: Hope Mono M6 *schwarz* (goldfarbenen Kolbenkappen) - VR 203 mm und HR 183 mm Floating-Discs...


1a, bin gespannt. habe noch kein AM damit gesehen.


----------



## checkb (30. Juni 2011)

@Geist 


Wir ganz sicher eine sehr feine Kiste, freue mich jetzt schon die Pics, Alu RAW mit 1,5 ->Hammabike. 

Was ich nicht verstehe:


> Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M960 (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34)
> Kette: KMC X-9-SL *gold*



Die Teile sind NUR teuer und nutzen sich extreme schnell ab. Bei deiner Partsliste kann's dir ja nicht um's Gewicht bei Gesamtaufbau gehen: Totem, Hammaschmidt, Reverb, Mavic....

Mein Tipp, einfach XT Kassette und HG93, spart viel Geld und du hast die Stahlflex bei der Reverb raus.

Zum Glück muss ich im Sommer nicht warten. 

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (30. Juni 2011)

@checkb

Die Kassette und Kette habe ich schon da, da geht also nichts mehr und das Gewicht, das ich auf der eine Seite draufpacke, spar ich wo anderen wieder ein 

z.B. habe ich quasi für die Totem eine Coil-Dämpfer "geopfert" und verbaue einen Air.


----------



## checkb (30. Juni 2011)

Bin gespannt auf das Bike.


----------



## stuk (30. Juni 2011)

das wird schön und gut


----------



## Pulmoll (1. Juli 2011)

Welche Kettenführung 3 -Fach ist machbar an dem Nicolai?

Die Aufnahme ist ISCG-03.

Die Dreist hat nur BB
Die E13 hat - 05 Standard (Patent)
NC-17 ist nur für 2-Fach.
Shaman Commander Enduro ISCG - nur 2-Fach

Hat jemand Tips ?


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2011)

Heim3guide.....? Ist aber mittlerweile auch von e13


----------



## Pulmoll (1. Juli 2011)

Ja und E13 hat das 05 Patent, diesind nicht im geringsten an ISCG 03 interessiert.

Geht die Shaman Commander evtl auch auf 3?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Juli 2011)

Dann halt Tretlagerklemmung, ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Pulmoll (1. Juli 2011)

Dafür habe ich dann ein ISCG am Rahmen


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dich verstehen... Diese irreführenden und nervigen standards und die daraus resultierenden probleme bei kaufentscheidungen

Bei N gibts aber kein iscg05, richtig??


----------



## Pulmoll (1. Juli 2011)

Ja, weil die kein interesse haben Lizens Gebühren an E13 abzudrücken.

Ich verstehe, die Hersteller der KFÜ nur nicht.

So schwer dürfte es doch nicht sein, die KFÜ in 3 Standards herzustellen-.

Shamann macht es doch vor.

Sieht nach Eigenbau aus, oder Umstieg auf 2 Fach.-

Ich lasse es halt gerne mal mit dem 44er krachen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Juli 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich dann ein ISCG am Rahmen




Ja, nennt sich "pragmatischer Lösungsansatz". Ne C-guide ginge eventuell auch noch.


----------



## lakekeman (1. Juli 2011)

Nimm halt die Dreist und bohr - wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss - noch Löcher damit du die Grundplatte zusätzlich an der ISCG Aufnahme verschrauben kannst.

Ich habe die Zweig im Einsatz und genau 0 Probleme mit der Tretlagerklemmung seit ca 2 Jahren.


----------



## trailterror (1. Juli 2011)

Teufelskreis

Beide seiten wollen wohl nicht über ihren schatten springen, oder sind sich zu stolz. Leider leidet der kunde drunter


----------



## Pulmoll (1. Juli 2011)

Habe eine Anfrage an G-Junkies gestellt, was machbar ist.


----------



## Ge!st (1. Juli 2011)

Mir hat G-Junkies für mein Proceed vor Jahren eine Dreist extra modifiziert, sodass diese dann problemlos eingesetzt werden konnte und das hat nicht mal was extra gekostet. Das war echt supernett 

Wenn sich in dem Punkt nichts geändert hat, wird man dir sicher auch weiterhelfen!


----------



## Pulmoll (1. Juli 2011)

Tja dann wird es wohl eine Zweig


----------



## sluette (7. Juli 2011)

ich wÃ¼rde nochmal gerne das thema headset mit entsprechender einpresstiefe aufgreifen. nachdem ich bisher lobend meinem acros ah-7 erwÃ¤hnt habe, scheint er seit 2 wochen seine besten zeiten hinter sich zu haben und das schon nach nur 2 1/2 jahren. das Ã¤uÃert sich darin dass er a) regelrecht blockiert wenn das rad 2 tage nicht benutzt wird und b) deutlich rauh lÃ¤uft. 
nun bin ich natÃ¼rlich sehr entÃ¤uscht und habe keinen bock 49â¬ fÃ¼r neue edelstahl lager auszugeben um dann in 2 jahren am gleichen punkt anzukommen. ich wÃ¼rde eher eine qualitativ hochwertigere alternative nachrÃ¼sten. mir schwebt da eine reset 118 hdal oder eine chrisking vor, wobei ersterer deutlich erschwinglicher ist. 
gibt's sonst noch alternativen?


----------



## tommi101 (7. Juli 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ich würde nochmal gerne das thema headset mit entsprechender einpresstiefe aufgreifen. nachdem ich bisher lobend meinem acros ah-7 erwähnt habe, scheint er seit 2 wochen seine besten zeiten hinter sich zu haben und das schon nach nur 2 1/2 jahren. das äußert sich darin dass er a) regelrecht blockiert wenn das rad 2 tage nicht benutzt wird und b) deutlich rauh läuft.
> nun bin ich natürlich sehr entäuscht und habe keinen bock 49 für neue edelstahl lager auszugeben um dann in 2 jahren am gleichen punkt anzukommen. ich würde eher eine qualitativ hochwertigere alternative nachrüsten. mir schwebt da eine reset 118 hdal oder eine chrisking vor, wobei ersterer deutlich erschwinglicher ist.
> gibt's sonst noch alternativen?



also wenn es um 1 1/8" geht, hab ich mit diesem hier bislang gute erfahrungen gemacht:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ros-AM-6061-Steuersatz-1-1-8-Zoll::15223.html

ist trotz des geringen preises keinesfalls ein billigteil....das set ist gedichtet und die lager laufen erstaunlich geschmeidig.
allerdings hat er nicht die erforderliche einpresstiefe...aber die hat der ck ja auch nicht. 
schlechte erfahrungen hab ich dagegen mit den steuersätzen von sunline gemacht. gabs mal günstig bei crc. im nachhinein weiss ich auch warum


----------



## stuk (7. Juli 2011)

hope hat ja leider nix passendes im angebot 
(hast du mir damals auch gesagt als ich auf der suche nach einem schönen guten roten steuersatz war)

habe daher den reset AL genommen und bin sehr zufrieden.
Baut zwar recht hoch, aber mir taugen diese modernen sehr flachen Fronten eh nicht, zumal dies mit einer 160er Gabel noch stimmig ist. Bei einer längeren 180er Gabel könnte dies jedoch anders aussehen....aber du hast ja auch ne 160er.
mfg

ps. Diesen grade gezeigten Syncros hatte ich 4 Jahre mit tiefer Pressung (also in der FR-Version,da ich eine eigentlich zu lange Gabel verbaut hatte) im CC und war richtig zufrieden. Keinerlei Verschleiß, unauffällig, kaum Wartung und gut.
Und er fährt immer noch bei der neuen Besitzerin mit.
Finde ihn von den Fräsungen auch optisch recht passend zum N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (7. Juli 2011)

mein reset läuft seit 2 jahren völlig problemlos, quasi wie am ersten tage...
hat somit meine uneingeschränkte empfehlung


----------



## JAY-L (7. Juli 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ich würde nochmal gerne das thema headset mit entsprechender einpresstiefe aufgreifen. nachdem ich bisher lobend meinem acros ah-7 erwähnt habe, scheint er seit 2 wochen seine besten zeiten hinter sich zu haben und das schon nach nur 2 1/2 jahren. das äußert sich darin dass er a) regelrecht blockiert wenn das rad 2 tage nicht benutzt wird und b) deutlich rauh läuft.
> nun bin ich natürlich sehr entäuscht und habe keinen bock 49 für neue edelstahl lager auszugeben um dann in 2 jahren am gleichen punkt anzukommen. ich würde eher eine qualitativ hochwertigere alternative nachrüsten. mir schwebt da eine reset 118 hdal oder eine chrisking vor, wobei ersterer deutlich erschwinglicher ist.
> gibt's sonst noch alternativen?




King geht nicht bei 1 1/8 wegen zu geringer einpresstiefe.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juli 2011)

Das Chris King Steelset geht, aber ist halt sackschwer.


----------



## sluette (7. Juli 2011)

ja genau, den steelset meinte ich...

den reset 118 hdal gibt's bei bike-components momentan für recht günstig, denke das könnte was werden.
werde heute abend mal nachmessen ob das noch passt. der baut ja ca. 7mm höher als der AH7. ich habe noch einen 5mm spacer verbaut, meine aber das steuerrohr wäre schon sehr knapp gewesen.


----------



## hands diamond (7. Juli 2011)

Hier kommt mal ein Heavy Duty Update von meinem AM:






Habe die Lyrik Solo Air (170mm) gegen eine Fox Van (180mm) + Angle Set getauscht.

Für manch einen vielleicht interessant:
Es gibt ein neues Angle Set das unten ein External Cup hat. Dadurch kann man jetzt das Angle Set auch an den alten kurzen 1.5 Steuerrohren am Helius AM fahren. Mit dem ersten Angle Set mit integrierter Schale unten war bei den kurzen Steuerrohren zu wenig Platz für die Gabel am Unterrohr. Weiterer Vorteil: Man kann das neue Angle Set auch mit Tapered Gabeln fahren.

Und woher weiß ich das alles? Von Dreamdeep, also danke mal wieder für all die Tips beim Shoppen und für die Hilfe beim Schrauben gestern!!! 

PS: Ich weiß, das Bild ist grottig. Aber die Alternative wäre gewesen ohne Bild zu posten.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2011)

dein Rad hat mir bei Uli im Laden schon gefallen...auch vor dem total geilen Umbau!

was macht der Hinterbau?

wir sollten mal ein Stuttgart Ride machen...sind ja echt genug von hier...aber natürlich als Nicolai & Friends ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (7. Juli 2011)

@ hands diamond

schickes bike, gefällt mir!

kannst du vielleicht mal noch ein bild nur vom steuerrohr posten wo das neue angelset zu sehen ist mit der unteren schale.....

werde im herbst nämlich auch ein helius am ordern u liege genau zwischen L und XL.....würde gerne L nehmen, mit einer 160er fox, finde nur die front dann relativ tief...

überlegung meinerseits ist nun, das 1.5er steuerrohr wie geplant mit demm cc angelset zu ordern (wodurch das steuerrohr ja automatisch von N verlängert wird) und dann den neuen steuersatz mit den außenliegenden schalen zu nehmen...so müssten ja noch einmal ein paar millimeter dazu kommen....


falls prof. nicolai aka dream deep grad mitliest, könntest du dich ja vielleicht auch kurz äußern inwieweit das logisch / machbar ist

dankööööööö schonmal


----------



## hands diamond (7. Juli 2011)

@der gute
freut mich, dass es dir gefällt. der hinterbau läuft wieder. war tatsächlich nur die vorspannung der lager. wg. radeln: sehr gerne. wg. mir können wir uns auch die mühe machen und mit dem auto richtung alb fahren. hinter metzingen bspw. hats richtig spaßige trails. oder mal nach albstadt oder wildbad. bin für alles offen. termin müsste man mal in einem separaten thread koordinieren.

@eksduro
klar, mache ich. schick mir doch kurz deine mailadresse per pm.
hast du die gabel schon? die fox float 180 kann man glaube ich auf intern traveln. du könntest sie also mit 170mm fahren wenn dir die front mit 160 zu niedrig ist und dir 180mm zu viel sind. ich hätte bei langem steuerrohr + external cup etwas sorge, dass das ZU hoch wird wenn du mal lange gabeln fahren willst. kannst übrigens mit kürzeren federbeinaufnahmen auch das heck etwas tiefer kriegen, sodass die front in relation zum tretlager dann auch etwas höher ist. hängt natürlich vom reifen ab ob dafür genug platz zum sitzrohr bleibt.


----------



## hands diamond (7. Juli 2011)

PS: Das Thema Radeln in Stuttgart geht hier weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8496877#post8496877


----------



## tommi101 (7. Juli 2011)

@hands diamond
Mich würde das Foto vom Steuerrohr + neuer Angle-Set auch interessieren, darum stelle es doch bitte hier in diesem Thread...dann haben alle was davon


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juli 2011)

@Eksduro: warum nicht. Wenn Du später mal eine 170/180mm Gabel einbaust, kannst Du immer noch auf die ZS49 Schale wechseln.

Mein erste AM bin auch mit 160mm Gabel, 15mm (untere lagerschale) und einem um 5mm verlängerten Gabelkonus gefahren, was ja quasi das gleiche wäre. War Ok, ging mir aber eher um einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, angelset gab es damals ja noch nicht.

Allerdings solltest Du beim Angleset dann nicht den 0° Cup verbauen, denn der baut sehr flach, was dann wieder kontraproduktiv wäre bzw. durch Spacer oben ausgelichen werden müsste (optik).

btw. das verlängerte Steuerrohr bekommst Du auf Wunsch sicherlich auch ohne Angleset, bzw. auch gleich mit dem EC49 Cup statt dem ZS49 für unten.  

Den Tipp von @hands diamond würde ich auch berücksichtigen und zumindest einen -3 Dämpferhalter verbauen, je nach Reifen auch ein -7 (so hab ich das momentan). Damit kommt das Tretlager tiefer, was dem AM sowieso gut steht.


----------



## Eksduro (7. Juli 2011)

dank dir,

das mit dem schalenwechsel später hatte ich mir auch so gedacht....

allerdings musst du mir die sache mit dem 0 grad cup und das mit der dämpferhalterung nochmal kurz erklären....

was ist das für ein anderes teil? ...die dämperbefestigung vorn?

so wie ich es jetzt verstanden habe gibts da andere maße die das tretlager tiefer bringen bzw dem hinterradreifen weniger spielraum bis zum sitzrohr geben? ersteres muss nicht unbedingt wie ich finde und zweiteres ist fraglich ob das mit einem 2.6er ardent sinnvoll ist...auf den möchte ich aber auch nich mehr verzichten 

du hattest mir in einem anderen thread mal ausgerechnet das der lenkwinkel mit 1.5er rohr (verlängert inkl cc angelset) bei ca 66,5 liegt...

wäre er dann wenn ich einen 0 grad cup hätte mit der neuen unteren schale richtung 66 oder wie sieht das aus? bzw was meinst du mit optischen nachteilen beim 0 grad cup? der liegt doch innen oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juli 2011)

> allerdings musst du mir die sache mit dem 0 grad cup und das mit der dämpferhalterung nochmal kurz erklären....


Die oberen Cups (Lagerschalen) bauen unterschiedlich hoch, wobei der 0° Cup mit ca. 8mm der flachste ist. Die anderen bauen ein Stück höher. Der 0° Cup wäre deinem vorhaben also kontraproduktiv, zumindest optisch, weil Du dann mehr Spacer verbauen musst, was bei einem 1.5 Steuerrohr und 1 1/8 Gabel nicht sonderlich gut aussieht. 



> was ist das für ein anderes teil? ...die dämperbefestigung vorn?


Genau, die vorderen Dämpferhalter, diese gibt es mit unterschiedlichen Offsets. Standard ist 0, dann gibt es für den 216mm Dämpfer noch -3 und -7. 

Je mehr Offset desto tiefer wird das Trelager und flacher die Winkel. Ich mag den -7 am liebsten. Wie @hands diamond schon geschrieben hat, wäre ein tieferes Trelager für dein Vorhaben von Vorteil, da die höhe vom Tretlager bzw. die benötige Auszugslänge der Stütze im Verhältnis zum Lenker sinkt, also die Front quasi höher wird.
Gemessen hatte ich zwischen den einzelnen Dämpferhalter jeweils ca 0,3° Lenkwinkel und 8mm Tretlagerhöhen Unterschied. Wobei das nur grobe ca. Werte sind. 

Mit einem 2.6 Ardent geht der -3 problemlos Bei -7 steht der Ardent schon knapp am Sitzrohr an, Sicherheitsabstand sollte aber 2mm sein. Ich fahre momentan einen Ardent 2.6 mit -7 Dämpferhalter und habe deshalb den Dämpfer in der zweiten Position, also bei 158mm, dann passt es problemlos. Mit einem 2.5 Minion/Highroller passt aber auch die 171mm Einstellung.



> du hattest mir in einem anderen thread mal ausgerechnet das der lenkwinkel mit 1.5er rohr (verlängert inkl cc angelset) bei ca 66,5 liegt... wäre er dann wenn ich einen 0 grad cup hätte mit der neuen unteren schale richtung 66


Der neue EC49 Cup (14mm) baut 10mm höher als der ZS49 (4mm), nach der Faustregel landest Du dann bei 66,25°.

Um es kurz zu machen. Wenn dir die 66,25° Lenkwinkel reichen und Du sowieso 0° verbauen willst, dann könntest Du auch einen normalen Steuersatz nehmen. Zum einen hast Du oben mehr Aufbauhöhe, zum anderen ist das Angleset halt doch etwas aufwendiger, was das einstellen des Lagerspiels und die Montage der Lager angeht. Werden die goldenen Gimbals nicht exakt zueinander ausgerichtet und die Vorspannung richtig (vergleichsweise hoch) eingestellt, neigen die Gimbals dazu sich bei starker Belastung in den Pfannen zu verschieben bzw. leichtes Spiel zu entwickeln. Ein normaler Steuersatz ist da deutlich pflegeleichter.

Auf dem folgenden Bild siehst Du die unterschiedlichen Dämpferhalter, Cups sowie die Gimbals.


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2011)

Oben hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen, die Tretlagerhöhe ändert sich nicht 0,8mm sondern um 8mm.


----------



## Eksduro (8. Juli 2011)

du bis ja echt nen krassa typ, also im positiven sinne 

dank dir für die ausführliche ausführung

gibt es denn einen 1.5er steuersatz mit ebenfalls 14mm aufbau unten, in den dann trotzdem 1 1/8er gabeln passen?

66,25er lenkwinkel wäre ja schon nahezu perfekt, wenn ich dann noch den -3er dämpferhalter nehme bin ich ja ziemlich genau bei den 66 die ich gern hätte....


ändern die verschiedenen dämpferhalter denn iwas an der kennlinie?




ps: die weiße fox von deiner freundin hat meine freundin sehr glücklich gemacht....ist auf jeden fall ein ganz anderes fahren als mit der alten gabel


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2011)

> gibt es denn einen 1.5er steuersatz mit ebenfalls 14mm aufbau unten, in den dann trotzdem 1 1/8er gabeln passen?


Das ist in der Tat nicht leicht. 
Der Reset Konan wäre eine Möglichkeit. Konan 2 für unten 13,5mm und für oben Konan C mit 9mm (leider auch nicht besonders hoch).
Beim EC49 Angleset, musst Du für unten übrigens den Reduzierkonus verbauen, denn der ist eigentlich für 1.5 Gabelschäfte ausgelegt.



> ps: die weiße fox von deiner freundin hat meine freundin sehr glücklich gemacht....ist auf jeden fall ein ganz anderes fahren als mit der alten gabel



Freut mich, werde ich ihr ausrichten 




...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (8. Juli 2011)

@tommi101
here we go


----------



## tommi101 (8. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank! 

Wenn mein Rahmen hoffentlich nächste Woche kommt, werde ich trotzdem erstmal einen Steuersatz ohne Winkelveränderung montieren und sehen wie ich mit den serienmäßigen 66,5° klarkomme.
Das es aber auch für 216mm Dämpfer verschiedene vordere Aufnahmen gibt, wusste ich bislang nicht. Gegen ein tieferes Tretlager hätte ich generell nichts einzuwenden..............aber erstmal probefahren


----------



## hands diamond (8. Juli 2011)

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch 2010er Rahmen habe mit 67.7Grad LW und das Angle Set jetzt mit -1 fahre. Ich bin also auch nicht flacher als die Standardgeo beim Aktuellen.


----------



## hands diamond (8. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...denn der ist eigentlich für 1.5 Gabelschäfte ausgelegt...



ich weiß, Du meinst 1.5 unten, aber bevor jemand was falsch kauft lieber ein pedantischer hinweis zu viel: gemeint sind tapered-gabelschäfte. wie dreamdeep schreibt geht aber auch 1 1/8.


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2011)

Ist dies ein tapered steuerrohr um 5 mm verlängert?

Edith: ist es wohl nicht...

Könnte man denn ersteres überhaupt ordern?


----------



## benzinkanister (8. Juli 2011)

@hands diamond:

wieviel federweg hat dein am denn in der variante hinten?

und wie fährt es sich so als freerider aufgebaut? warst schon im bikeparkt damit?

funktioniert das mit dem helius, sich durch andere federelemente und laufrädern aus einem enduro eine gute park-maschine zu basteln?
was ist denn so das maximum an federweg was noch sinn macht an dem rahmen? stichwort doppelbrücke.

ps: dein rad erinnert mich an weihnachten 

gefällt auf jeden fall.


----------



## trailterror (8. Juli 2011)

Ich denk maximum ist 171/180.....

Es macht sich wohl net schlecht im park, ist primär wohl aber eher tourer als park bike


----------



## hands diamond (9. Juli 2011)

Richtig, hinten mit 170mm. War schon mit der Lyrik Solo Air voll bikeparktauglich. Jetzt ist es vor allem durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel noch mal wesentlich laufruhiger. Und die Gabel ist bergab natürlich auch ne andere Liga.
Das Rad ist innerhalb der "Einradfüralles"-Aufbauten aber natürlich schon sehr DH-lastig. Ob ein Rad noch tourentauglich ist hängt vor allem von der eigenen Kondition ab und davon, mit wem man unterwegs ist.

Im Park war ich noch nicht, bisher habe ich nur meine Hausrunde gedreht.


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2011)

Baut die 170er lyric solo air egtl höher als ne 36er 160mm fox?

LW mit der fox: 66,5
LW mit der RS: 66,25 ??

Danke

@hans diamond

Musst du denn mit dem wechsel von der RS zur 180mm fox spürbare abzüge im uphill hinnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (9. Juli 2011)

Die 170er RS Lyrik baut 555 mm hoch und die 160er Fox 36 Talas 540 mm. Die 160er RS Lyrik 2-Step kommt auf 545 mm.

Zum Vergleich: Eine 180er RS Totem baut 565 mm hoch und auch eine 180er Fox 36 Talas baut 565 mm hoch.


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2011)

Echt.....wundert mich, dass die RS 160mm sogar noch höher baut als die 36er....

Dank dir 

Ist denn eine 36er 160mm fox touriger als eine 170er lyric?? Kann man das so unterschreiben, oder kann man sich den cm in dieser hinsicht schenken?


----------



## Ge!st (9. Juli 2011)

Die 160er Fox 36 gibt es als Talas, Float und Van Version. Die Talas ist eine Air-Gabel mit Absenkfunktion (von 160 auf 120 mm), die Float ist auch eine Air-Gabel aber ohne Absenkfunktion und die Van hat eine Feder und ist ohne Absenkfunktion.

Die RS Lyirk gibt es als 170er Air-Gabel, als 170er Feder-Gabel, als 160er 2-Step mit Absenkfunktion (160 auf 115) mit Air-Federung und als 160er U-Turn auch mit Absenkfunktion (160 auf 115 in kleinen Schritten) mit Feder.

Eine 160er Gabel und dann noch mit Absenkfunktion wie die Fox 36 Talas 160 hat im Punkt Tourentauglichkeit natürlich Vorteile gegenüber einer RS Lyrik 170.

Eine Fox 36 Talas 160 z.B. gegenüber einer RS Lyrik 160 2-Step, da ist das Bild im Punkt Tourentauglichkeit wohl recht ausgeglichen.

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, welche Gabeln man miteinander vergleicht.


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2011)

Verdammt, sorry wegen der unpräzisen fragestellung meinerseits....

Ich meinte die 36er fox 160mm float und die sowohl nicht absenkbare 170er lyric air 

Merkt man den cm, welcher auch ne veränderte geo mit sich bringt, im tourenbetrieb?


----------



## marco2 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich kann nur zwischen Fox Float 160 und 180 vergleichen: die 2 cm merkt man auf jeden Fall. Das Rad fährt sich völlig anders, wird gewissermassen eine Klasse fetter. Der Lenkwinkel wird merklich flacher, die Gabel ist auch wesentlich souveräner bei Unebenheiten. Allerdings ist die Float 180 auch noch etwas schwerer. 

Die Lyrik sollte wohl genau dazwischen liegen.


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2011)

Danke  

Dass es sich fetter anfühlt und das ding laufruhiger wird kann ich mir vorstellen 

Gibts aber auch ne kehrseite der medaille? Bleibt man eher bei mehr FW im FW "hängen" und neigt das vorderrad eher zum abheben? Macht man abstriche im uphill? Bunny hoppt man schlechter?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (9. Juli 2011)

Um zu sehen, wie sich das konkret bergauf auswirkt, muss ich noch in die Berge. Aber die Gabel saggt ja noch etwas mehr ein, und bei langen Anstiegen kommt eh der Spanngurt dran. Für kleine Gegenanstiege passt es allemal mit 180.

Bunnyhops leiden schon etwas drunter, finde ich. 

Alles in allem sind für mich die Vorteile überwiegend.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Uphillqualitäten wichtig sind, einfach eine 180mm Gabel mit Absenkung verbauen. Auf längeren Anstiegen senke ich meine Talas immer ab (dann auf 145mm), das VR steigt dann nicht so schnell und die Geo ist angenehmer.


----------



## trailterror (9. Juli 2011)

Danke Jungs....

ich seh schon....ich müsste die front wahrscheinlich doch mit spacern und nem ordentlich aufbauenden steuersatz aufbauen sitz halt gern relativ aufrecht.... absenkfunktionen bei meinem vorwiegende gelände nutze ich nicht/will ich nicht ...160 würden mir wohl auch reichen....

fox float 160mm vs lyric solo air 

in den nächsten wochen werde ich die fahrt/reise/tagesausflug  nach HD mal unternehmen müssen......um das ding endlich mal zumindest probezusitzen

cheerz everybody


----------



## schwertrider (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
bin gerade am hochrechnen was mein Bike so ca. mal wiegt.Kann mir jemand sagen was der CCDB-Dämpfer wiegt?
Kann mir jemand was über die Marta FR-Bremse sagen? Habe schon eine Saint da,die wiegt mir  aber glaub zuviel.
Danke schonmal


----------



## tommi101 (12. Juli 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was über die Marta FR-Bremse sagen?



Die normale Marta (schwarz/silber) wiegt 245g, Storm SL Scheiben: 203er-147g, 180er-119g, Adapter jeweils 25g.
Macht mit Schrauben ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 880g

Hab mich bei meinem Aufbau aber trotzdem für eine deutlich schwerere Variante (Hope Tech V2) entschieden. In Zahlen sind das ca. 380g Mehrgewicht mit 203/183mm Floating Scheiben.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Juli 2011)

Fahre die Marta mit 203/180m Storm SL Scheiben am Helius AC. Klasse, bremse, unkompliziert, standhaft und ausreichende Bremsleistung.
Am AM fahre ich die neue MT6, die gefällt mir nochmal eine ganze Ecke besser! Ich bin noch keine Bremse gefahren, mit der man so fein die Bremskraft dosieren kann, gerade wenn es Nass oder technisch anspruchsvoller wird, ist die MT ein Traum! Gesamtgewicht liegt mit 203/203mm Scheiben, IS Adapter für hinten und allen Schrauben bei 766g.  PM Adapter für VR mit Schrauben wiegt 35g.


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Fahre die Marta mit 203/180m Storm SL Scheiben am Helius AC. Klasse, bremse, unkompliziert, standhaft und ausreichende Bremsleistung.
> Am AM fahre ich die neue MT6, die gefällt mir nochmal eine ganze Ecke besser! Ich bin noch keine Bremse gefahren, mit der man so fein die Bremskraft dosieren kann, gerade wenn es Nass oder technisch anspruchsvoller wird, ist die MT ein Traum! Gesamtgewicht liegt mit 203/203mm Scheiben, IS Adapter für hinten und allen Schrauben bei 766g.  PM Adapter für VR mit Schrauben wiegt 35g.





Ich fahre die MT8 und bin ähnlicher Meinung 

.


----------



## User85319 (13. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der KeFü von cayon? Passt die auch am AM?
Canyon hat ja glaub ich bzgl iscg ne Extrawurst...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

scheint ja Magura ein guter Wurf gelungen zu sein


----------



## guru39 (13. Juli 2011)

Erst mal abwarten und Bier trinken ob da nicht doch noch eine paar Kinderkrankheiten auftauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (13. Juli 2011)

!


----------



## Ge!st (15. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich eine Totem in mein AM-Projekt verbauen, aber nun habe ich eine Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit 2012 gekauft, da die Gabel insgesamt besser zum AM passt. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Gabel teuer, IMHO überteuert, aber  zum Glück habe ich die Gabel zu einem noch akzeptablen  Preis bekommen. Ich hoffe die Performance entspricht dem Preisniveau.


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juli 2011)

Hast du auch das passende Unterrohr? Diese Gabel finde ich so porno und würde die gerne bei mir reinbauen, wenn ich bloß wüsste was so ein umbruzzeln kostet. Oder fahrt ihr die im Standard AM?


----------



## ibislover (15. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe die Performance entspricht dem Preisniveau...


unter dem gesichtspunkt haste auf falsche pferd gesetzt...


----------



## Ge!st (15. Juli 2011)

@BOSTAD
Mein AM-Rahmen wird ein AFR-Unterrohr haben und hat damit eine Freigabe für 180er Gabeln  

@ibislover
Na ich hoffe so schlimm wird es nicht sein! Ich habe aber auch eine Totem da und kann durchaus mal Vergleichen.

Von der Farbe, der Absenkfunktion und nicht zuletzt dem Gewicht, passt die Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit 2012 einfach besser als die Totem zu meinem Projekt.


----------



## marco2 (15. Juli 2011)

Hab die Fox Float 180 in den USA fÃ¼r 540â¬ als 2011er Modell erstanden, selbst mit Zoll und Versand dazu ist das ein Bombenpreis!


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Juli 2011)

Wow das ist ein guter Kurs. Hast du dir die zuschicken lassen? Oder im Gepäck mitgenommen? Den Shop wüsste ich gerne via pn.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Performance entspricht dem Preisniveau.


Perfomance und Verarbeitung ist top, bin mit meiner nach nun einem Jahr nach wie vor sehr zufrieden! Die Gabel passt bestens ins AM, würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen 

Und wenn sich mal die lausige Verarbeitung der Totem anschaut, lohnt der Mehrpreis allemal!


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2011)

was wiegt die fox denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (15. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep, deine guten Erfahrungen auch nach 1 Jahr bestärken mich darin, dass ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe 

Edel wirkt die Fox 36 Talas auf jeden Fall und auch die Verarbeitung scheint zumindest nach meiner ersten eingehenden Betrachtung, tadellos zu sein. In Punkt edler Optik kann die Totem da nicht mithalten, bei der Verarbeitung konnte ich aber nichts Negatives feststellen, rein optisch sieht das nicht schlechter als bei der Fox aus.

Die Totem wirkt mit ihren 40er Rohren deutlich stämmiger und insgesamt brachialer als die Fox 36. Es gibt - optisch mal außen vorgelassen - 2 Punkte, warum ich mir für den Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit 2012 entschieden habe: 1. Die Absenkfunktion und 2. das Gewicht. Die Totem gibt es war auch als 2-Step-Version, aber dann ist die Gabel schon ca. 450g schwerer, als die Fox.

Ich bin zwar kein Leichtbaufreak aber das bedeute nicht, dass ich nicht auch das Gewicht in Entscheidungen mit einbeziehe.

@ kroiterfee

Die Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit 2012 wiegt in der 1 1/8 Version mit voller Schaftlänge und Achse lauf Fox 2450g.


----------



## checkb (15. Juli 2011)

Die 180er Talas ist die perfekte Gabel für's AM. Ich hatte vorher ne Totem, geile Optik, doch ohne Absenkung zum Touren VIEL zu fett. 

Der Preis, Augen zu und durch. Meine Frau hätte mich fast erschlagen. 

Viel Spass mit der Forke, checkb


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> dreamdeep, deine guten Erfahrungen auch nach 1 Jahr bestärken mich darin, dass ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe


Wie checkb schon gesagt hat, perfekte Gabel fürs AM, da gibt es keinen Grund an Deiner Entscheidung zu zweifeln


----------



## Ge!st (15. Juli 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Der Preis, Augen zu und durch. Meine Frau hätte mich fast erschlagen.


Da hätte ich einen Vorschlag und zwar Frauchen auch was Nettes kaufen z.B. dies oder das, dann der Haussegen quasi gerettet


----------



## checkb (15. Juli 2011)

So billig komme ick nicht weg, dieses Jahr war's ne Woche Malle in der Ferienzeit.


----------



## Ge!st (15. Juli 2011)

Billig... für den Preis des Seidenkleidchens und der Pumps kann man einen AM-Rahmen mit allem Drum und Dran ordern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (15. Juli 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> unter dem gesichtspunkt haste auf falsche pferd gesetzt...


sehe ich auch so. Aber probier sie aus.



BOSTAD schrieb:


> Hast du auch das passende Unterrohr? Diese Gabel finde ich so porno und würde die gerne bei mir reinbauen, wenn ich bloß wüsste was so ein umbruzzeln kostet. Oder fahrt ihr die im Standard AM?



nicht zulässig. Aber du kannst ja die 160mm  Version einbauen.


----------



## Deleted 168318 (19. Juli 2011)

Hey

Überlege mir ein Helius AM aufzubauen und frage mich ob ein SRAM Umwerfer X0 2011 2x10fach High Clamp 34,9mm Dual Pull passt?
Oder wäre doch ein Top Pull oder  Bottom Pull besser? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher!

MFG


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2011)

Passt


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> da die Gabel insgesamt besser zum AM passt.



bedenke aber auch ,- 
das der Helius AM Rahmen mit einer R-S Lyrik  entwickelt und konzipiert  wurde. 

aber du hast auch recht, die Totem sieht im AM zu Fett aus.


----------



## Deleted 168318 (19. Juli 2011)

Hat das Helius AM jetzt 130/140/150/160 mm Federweg oder wie im Tech Sheet 136/146/158/171 mm Federweg?
MFG


----------



## Diamondaine (19. Juli 2011)

Ich zitiere hier mal aus einer E-Mail von Nicolai (Volker): 
"die angegeben federwege kannst du so als richtwert nehmen; genauer  nur mit vermessen.die genauen Federwege der verschiedenen Positionen sind aber immer vom Dämpferhub abhängig.
[das 2. loch klingt gut,] du solltetest aber ruhig die nachbarlöcher probieren- am ende ist doch dein fahrspaß enscheidend, nicht die daten, oder ?"

Wie er schon sagt sollte man das mit den Daten nicht so eng nehmen, sondern mit seinem Dämpfer einfach verschiedene Positionen ausprobieren und das behalten was einem am besten taugt.

Diamondaine


----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2011)

die Daten 136/146/158/171 sind aber mit 216er Dämpfer ungefähr richtig.
Richtig Spaß macht es aber erst im 2. oder letztem Loch von oben.
Mag man dauerhaft mit weniger Federweg fahren, dann ist das AC oder das Ion14 wohl die bessere Wahl........


----------



## Ge!st (19. Juli 2011)

@Artur

Die Fox 36 Talas 180 und eine RS Totem haben 1 cm mehr Bauhöhe als eine Lyrik. Da mein AM-Rahmen ein 1.5 Steuerrohr mit AngleSet haben wird (AFR-Unterrohr auch), ist die Bauhöhe kaum höher als z.B. ein AM mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr + Reset Steuersatz. Wenn es bergauf geht, lässt sich die Fox zudem absenken.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn man noch den SAG dazurechnet, liegt die Gesamthöhe zwischen der 160mm und 170mm Lyrik. Von demher also kein Grund, in diesem Setup keine 180mm Gabel zu verbauen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (19. Juli 2011)

Hat hier jemand sein AM mit einer Rohloff aufgebaut ? Und auch Bilder davon ?

Hab demnächst einen vor-Ort Termin in Lübbrechtsen und stehe vor der schwierigen Wahl Helius AM mit Rohloff oder Nucleon AM (auch mit der Dose).

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (19. Juli 2011)

Der User AttitudeBikes auf MTBR hat so was am laufen.
Beispielbilder? Hier lang!


----------



## stöpsel84 (23. Juli 2011)

hallo,suche ein nicolai helius am bike bzw rahmen in gr.m.habe mir vor kurzen ein nicolai ufo st neu aufgebaut und gemerkt das ein freerider für mich nix ist.ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2011)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> hallo,suche ein nicolai helius am bike bzw rahmen in gr.m.habe mir vor kurzen ein nicolai ufo st neu aufgebaut und gemerkt das ein freerider für mich nix ist.ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen.



z.Z. steht ein super AC im Bikemarkt. --> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/396239/cat/all


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (26. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, das super AC ist die Tage bei eBay fÃ¼r 1200â¬ gegangen. Was wohl auch dieser mutigen Farbgebung geschuldet war...


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Juli 2011)

Schade drum, würde mich mal interessieren, warum 19chris84 das AC gleich wieder verkauft hat.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Jungs...

kleines Update bei mir am AM... die ständig absackende KS 950i muss nun der Reverb weichen. NUR... wo mach ich die Remoteleitung fest am AM wenn ich
1. keine Halterungen dafür am Rahmen hab und 
2. keine hässlichen Kabelbinder ums Oberrohr schnallen will???

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## JAY-L (26. Juli 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs...
> 
> kleines Update bei mir am AM... die ständig absackende KS 950i muss nun der Reverb weichen. NUR... wo mach ich die Remoteleitung fest am AM wenn ich
> 1. keine Halterungen dafür am Rahmen hab und
> ...



http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on-pro/aid:160927

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on/aid:40311


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Juli 2011)

Genau. Ich hab die untere Ausführung am AC (allerdings von Magura, scheint aber identisch zu sein) funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Reese23 (26. Juli 2011)

TOP!!!! Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (26. Juli 2011)

Ich habe die hier genommen: http://www.bike24.net/p112468.html


----------



## stuk (26. Juli 2011)

reese23:
und schaue Dir mal die vordere Dämpferaufhängung genau an.... da sind Führungen eingefräßt. Also noch ein clip in der Nähe vom Umlenkhebel geklebt und gut ist.
mfg


----------



## Ge!st (2. August 2011)

Das kommt davon, wenn man zu viel Zeit bis zur Lieferung des Rahmens hat. Ich wollte eine Mono M6 bei meinem AM-Projekt einsetzen, da die Bremse sehr gut ist, cool aussieht und gut ins Farbkonzept passt: schwarzer Bremssattel und goldfarbenen Kolbendeckel.

Aus Gewichtsgründen und da mir die Tech M4 mit ihren zwei großen Kolbendeckeln auch sehr gut gefällt, dachte ich aber immer mal wieder über die Tech M4 nach, doch die Farben silbern/schwarz ist einfach nicht das, was mit vorschwebt.

Doch da kam mir die Tech M4 Special Edition in schwarz/grün vor die Nase und schon hat es Klick gemacht...  Was soll ich groß schreiben, schaut auf das Bild: Tech M4 Special Edition + 4 goldfarbenen Kolbendeckel. Da mir die Special Edition Tech Bremsgriffgebereinheiten schwarz in schwarz nicht so ins Farbkonzept mit den Stahlflexleitungen passt, habe ich noch zwei normale Tech Bremsgriffgebereinheiten dazugekauft.

Die Mavic Deemax in silber sind da quasi noch eine Zugabe obendrauf, natürlich auch nicht geplant. Die Laufräder sehen aber sehr geil aus und passen nicht nur optisch gut zum AM-Projekt. Tja und ich konnte es nicht lassen, einen goldfarbenen Abschlussring für die Kassette habe ich auch noch kassiert - sieht zwar keiner aber die Linie will ich jetzt konsequent durchziehen 

Kopfzerbrechen macht mir der Dämpfer: Das rot auf der Luftkammer lässt sich durch Abziehen des Aufklebers entfernen, aber das eloxierte rot nicht. Ich habe mir überlegt, mich an eine Fa zu wenden die Oberflächen mit Folien verklebt. Das wäre zwar keine einfach Arbeit, aber sicher umsetzbar.


----------



## sluette (3. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Doch da kam mir die Tech M4 Special Edition in schwarz/grün vor die Nase und schon hat es Klick gemacht...  Was soll ich groß schreiben, schaut auf das Bild: Tech M4 Special Edition + 4 goldfarbenen Kolbendeckel. Da mir die Special Edition Tech Bremsgriffgebereinheiten schwarz in schwarz nicht so ins Farbkonzept mit den Stahlflexleitungen passt, habe ich noch zwei normale Tech Bremsgriffgebereinheiten dazugekauft.



ich würde mal sagen: high level price hope pimping! sehr geil, kann mir gerade zwar nicht wirklich vorstellen wie die bremse im nachhinein ausschaut, aber solche aktionen finde ich klasse. und falls du einen abnehmer für die schwarzen pumpen suchst, melde dich mal.


----------



## Ge!st (3. August 2011)

@sluette

Ich habe gestern schon die Kolbendeckel ausgetuscht und zur besseren Vorstellung hier ein Bild, wie das dann aussieht.

Was ich mit den schwarzen Tech Bremshebelgebereinheiten mache, weiß ich noch nicht, sollte ich mich dazu entschließe diese zu verkaufen, dann bist du vorgemerkt.


----------



## sluette (3. August 2011)

hm, würdest du die schwarzen pumpen nun noch mit goldenen einstellschrauben pimpen, könnte ich die aktion nachvollziehen. die kombi mit der silbernen pumpe gefällt mir nicht, schaut nach "ebayrestezusammenbau" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (3. August 2011)

Die BPC und Reach Rädchen gibt es leider nur in silber, oder jenem Hope Team grün. Hätte sie selber nur zu gerne in schwarz. Gleiches Spiel bei den Hope Matchmakerschellen die es nur in silber gibt, und jetzt nicht mehr zu meiner Hope Special Edition passen (farblich). Goldene Borecaps und schwarze Caliper, das gab es früher schon einmal bei den "älteren" Hope Bremsen. Voll Retro Alter


----------



## Ge!st (3. August 2011)

@sluette

Ich sehe das anders, denn im Frontbereich gibt es schon viel schwarz (Gabel, Vorbau Lenker usw.). Da muss einfach ein bisschen Kontrast rein und in Verbindung mit den schwarzsilbernen Schalthebeln und den Leitungen und Schaltzügen in Stahlflexoptik, passen meiner Meinung die schwarzsilbernen Bremshebelgebereinheiten besser ins Bild. Aber ich kann die Optik ja durchaus mal mit beiden Einheiten testen.

Die Einstellschraubrädchen gibt es nicht in goldfarben, wenn, dann könnte ich die silbernen montieren.

@Pure_Power
Die Einstellschraubrädchen der Tech-Bremshebelgebereinheiten gibt es auch in rot und zwar bei der Bloody Mary Limited Edition.

Übriges gibt es die Matchmakerschellen für die Tech-Bremshebelgebereinheiten auch in schwarz.


----------



## sluette (4. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> ...
> Die Einstellschraubrädchen gibt es nicht in goldfarben, wenn, dann könnte ich die silbernen montieren....



ich weiss, ich weiss, leider. die limited editon in schwarz / grün ist schon sehr schick, passt aber leider wohl zu den wenigsten bikes weil das hope racin green doch sehr hell ist, im verglaich zu reset racing, king, etc..
wenn hope endlich mal racing green für jederman anbieten würde, wäre das sicher einfacher.
ich wäre dann nur so konsequent und würde die einstellschrauben gold umeloxieren lassen.



Ge!st schrieb:


> ...
> Übriges gibt es die Matchmakerschellen für die Tech-Bremshebelgebereinheiten auch in schwarz.


aha, wusste ich auch nicht


----------



## stuk (4. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Übriges gibt es die Matchmakerschellen für die Tech-Bremshebelgebereinheiten auch in schwarz.



aber doch nur für die x2 (race) oder? 
egal ich brauchte eh silber


----------



## Ge!st (4. August 2011)

Wegen der Matchmakerschellen in schwarz für die Tech schaut mal bei Go Cycle.


----------



## sluette (8. August 2011)

Guter tip


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.673651,-2.021460
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2011)

Überlege mir ein AM Rahmen zu kaufen und hab ein paar Fragen.
Aufbau soll für Touren taugen und mal ein bisschen Bikepark.

Reicht das 1 1/8 Steuerrohr? 
AFR Unterrohr ist auch Pflicht,oder?
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einer Rohloff im AM?

Danke.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. August 2011)

> Reicht das 1 1/8 Steuerrohr?


Ich würde mir mittlerweile keine 1 1/8 mehr bestellen sondern immer 1.5. Zum einen bist Du flexibel was Steuersatz und Gabelwahl angeht, zum anderen kann man ein Angleset verbauen und ist so flexibler mit dem Lenkwinkel. Gut das geht zwar mit dem Steuersatz von Works Components bis max. 1° auch, aber eben dann nur damit.



> AFR Unterrohr ist auch Pflicht,oder?


Wenn Du vor hast eine 180mm Gabel zu verbauen, ja. Sind halt 60-80g mehrgewicht, dafür hat man dann alle Optionen offen, was nicht schadet.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2011)

Steuersatz kommt von Reset. 
Finde das große Steuerrohr nicht so ganz hübsch...
Aber man kann alles einbauen! 
Muss ich nochmal überdenken, aber macht schon Sinn.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. August 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Finde das große Steuerrohr nicht so ganz hübsch...


So ging es mir früher auch. Ist aber dann doch Gewöhnungssache. Ich empfinde 1 1/8 Steuerrohre mittlerweile als optisch als zu dünn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> So ging es mir früher auch. Ist aber dann doch Gewöhnungssache. Ich empfinde 1 1/8 Steuerrohre mittlerweile als optisch als zu dünn.



man gewöhnt sich an alles


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. August 2011)

Alles klar.
AFR Unterrohr
1,5 Steuerrohr

Gibt es noch etwas wg. Kettenführung zu beachten ? Aufnahme?
Kann man mit 180mm noch Berge hoch fahren?


----------



## dreamdeep (16. August 2011)

> Gibt es noch etwas wg. Kettenführung zu beachten ? Aufnahme?


ISCG Aufnahme ist pflicht. Kannst auch gleich die Hammerschmidt ISCG nehmen. Allerdings schliesst das Tab plan mit dem Tretlager ab. Je nach Kurbel kann es deshalb zu Platzproblemen kommen. Die 970 XTR passt aber problemlos.



> Kann man mit 180mm noch Berge hoch fahren?


Klar, geht problemlos. Eine Absenkung ist aber nicht verkehrt. 
Wenn Du sowieso vorhast eine 180mm Gabel zu verbauen, würde ich einen Reduziersteuersatz mit innenliegenden Lagern nehmen, damit das Bike vorne nicht zu hoch baut. Bei Reset wäre das für unten der Konan 3 mit 4mm Aufbauhöhe. Solltest dann allerdings das um 5mm verlängerte Steuerrohr für das Angleset bestellen, wegen der Gabelfreiheit. Damit liegst Du dann mit der Einbauhöhe inkl. SAG genau zwischen einer 160mm und 170mm Gabel mit normalen Reset Steuersatz.


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2011)

Mein AM projekt konkretisiert sich , endlich werden sich einige wohl denken 

Brauch noch mal eure meinungen:

- 160er oder 170er lyric?
- easton havoc (65mm), sunline v1 (65mm), oder tuvativ holzfeller (60mm) vorbau?
- sunline v1 (745/20rise) oder easton havoc (750/20rise) lenker?

Danke


----------



## marco2 (23. August 2011)

170er! Wenn schon, denn schon.

Holzfeller ist günstig und leicht, dafür halt weniger schön. Der Easton macht halt mehr her. Sunline wäre mir zu eckig. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es beim Vorbau nur zwei Kriterien: Optik und Gewicht, sofern die Masse stimmen. Den Lenker halten alle und ich hab schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr von einem gebrochenen Vorbau gehört.


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2011)

Danke marco....

Ich denk 60mm würden mir reichen (65 wären fahrerisch wohl auch gut  )

Wird wohl auf ne optische entscheidung hinausslaufen; find den havoc egtl auch schöner, jedoch ist er länger; versauts die länge nicht gleich wieder? Klar sind 5mm nicht die welt

Im fussball würden sie wohl von luxusproblemen reden 

 lenker/vorbau vom gleichen hersteller wär schon schick, denk ich....


----------



## tommi101 (23. August 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mein AM projekt konkretisiert sich , endlich werden sich einige wohl denken
> 
> Brauch noch mal eure meinungen:
> 
> ...



Und welche Farbkombination wird es werden..?? 
Das zu entscheiden ist mMn. schwieriger als die Auswahlk der Parts


----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2011)

> - 160er oder 170er lyric?


Deville 170mm



> - easton havoc (65mm), sunline v1 (65mm), oder tuvativ holzfeller (60mm) vorbau?


Thomson X4 50 mm oder 70mm



> -- sunline v1 (745/20rise) oder easton havoc (750/20rise) lenker?


Easton Havoc Carbon



...


----------



## stuk (23. August 2011)

gibt es thomson x4 nun auch in 60?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> gibt es thomson x4 nun auch in 60?


Nein, meinte 70mm, sorry.


----------



## stuk (23. August 2011)

wollte nicht schlaubesser 
hätte den 60er nur gerne gehabt und mußte so auf den 70er ausweichen.
passt mir zum touren aber echt gut, mit dem 50er saß ich etwas zu "eng"
mfg


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2011)

Wird aller wahrsheinlichkeit nach orange elox mit schwarzem UH und druckstrebe  rest eher dezent .....

Gäbs den thomson in 60 würd ich diesen auch wählen, aber so....

Will eigtl keinen carbon lenker (auch wenn mittlerweile vll unbegründet)

Deville, mmhh, ich bevorzug egtl die dickeren standrohre der lyric....
Bist du beide im direkten vergleich gefahren?

Machts sinn mit dem bestellen dennoch die eurobike abzuwarten (gibts evtl ne weitere elox 
farbe?).... Was meint ihr?

Danke


----------



## marco2 (23. August 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, das das Warten zur Eurobike lohnt. Eloxfarben gibt es ja eh schon fast die ganze Palette eines großen Eloxierbetreibs, da bleibt nicht viel zu wünschen übrig. Un die Änderungen gibt es bei Nic ja immer direkt. Du willst ja kein neues Modell wie das ION18. Sonst anrufen. 
Bei der Eurobike wird es sicher noch mal einen Stoss neuer Bestellungen geben, was deine dann wohl auch noch etwas nach hinten verschieben könnte.


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2011)

All right, ruf morjen mal bei N an 

Danke

Welchen vorbau fährst du marco? Sieht gut aus...


----------



## marco2 (23. August 2011)

Ist ein Straitline in 50mm, allerdings hab ich den enteloxieren lassen, damit er zu Rad passt. Bin völlig überzeugt von dem Teil, wunderschön verarbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (23. August 2011)

marco dein am ist wirklich super! das blau mit dem raw gefällt mir extrem gut.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Deville, mmhh, ich bevorzug egtl die dickeren standrohre der lyric....
> Bist du beide im direkten vergleich gefahren?


Wenn die Dicke der Standrohre für Dich ein Kriterium sind. Mir wären Perfomance und Qualität wichtiger. Gefahren bin ich die Lyrik eine Saison im AM und die Deville aktuell im AC.


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2011)

....bin die lyric gefahrn und die gefällt mir in beiden hinsichten gut 

Wenn die deville um einiges besser sein soll, sie würde ich sie erwägung ziehn....deshalb ja auch meine frage an dich zum fahrverhalten. Du fährst doch nicht die 170er deville im AC oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2011)

Nein, ist natürlich die 140mm Version. Sind aber identische Gabeln, die 140mm Version hat eben nur weniger Federweg. Aber selbst die 140mm Version würde ich lieber fahren als eine Lyrik.

- die Deville ist deutlich wertiger verarbeitet (und das bei annähernd gleichen Preis)
- hat eine einstellbare LSC und HSC (und nicht den homöopathischen Verstellbereich von MiCo)
- ein sensationelles Ansprechverhalten für eine Luftgabel
- eine angenehme Unterstützung im mittleren Federwegsbereich (kein durchsacken bei Steilstufen)
- eine hervoragend funktionierende Dämpfung
- und ist leichter als die Lyrik.

Als einzigen Pluspunkt für die Lyrik sehe ich die Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit und der Service ist leicht selbst zu machen.


----------



## trailterror (23. August 2011)

....hui, mehr oder minder hartes geschütz gegen die lyric 

Hab von der rc 2 dh solo air egtl bisher nicht viel schlechtes gelesen....

Danke trotzdem für den post  du schwärmst ja in höchsten tönen von der  französin


----------



## dreamdeep (23. August 2011)

Die Lyrik ist ja auch ein gute Gabel, keine Frage. Heisst aber nicht, dass es nicht noch besser geht. Und jetzt wo der Preisvorteil weggefallen ist, wäre meine Entscheidung klar.


----------



## stuk (24. August 2011)

gut und zuverlässig: lyrk coil (u-turn).
einmal verbaut und eingestellt und gut ist.
mfg


----------



## psc1 (24. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> gut und zuverlässig: lyrk coil (u-turn).
> einmal verbaut und eingestellt und gut ist.
> mfg



dem kann ich absolut zustimmen


----------



## trailterror (24. August 2011)




----------



## schwertrider (25. August 2011)

so,ich hab meins jetzt.Und nach einer Probefahrt kann ich schon sagen:voll genial!
Bin leider auf die schnelle zu blöd um die Bilder hier reinzustellen.Hab sie bis jetzt nur in mein Benutzeralbum gekriegt.Probiers demnächst nochmal.
Auf jeden fall vielen dank für Eure Beratung,ist ein sehr sympathischer Thread hier.
Besonderer Dank an Dreamdeep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (25. August 2011)

@schwertrider

Hier ein Bild von deinem Bike:


----------



## dreamdeep (25. August 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei und stell sie heir rein. ist gut geworden, Glückwunsch 

Ein Verbesserungsvorschlag habe ich. Die vielen Spacer braucht es (besonders bei der 180mm gabel) nicht. Mach mal alle, bis auf 2,5mm oder 5mm über den Vorbau und teste das. Vorbau würde ich auch mal einen kürzeren testen.

EDIT: zu spät, dann halt das andere


----------



## c_w (25. August 2011)

Vorbau kuerzer und ne Sattelstuetze ohne Knick ;-), dann isses fein...


----------



## stuk (25. August 2011)

sher schön,aber wie schon gesagt: vorbau kürzer, spacer raus, grade stütze und den dämpfer drehen.
viel spaß damit


----------



## Reese23 (25. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich trenne mich von meinem Nicolai Helius AM im Captain Amerika Look...





Bei Interesse findet Ihr es hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=409650

Viele Grüße
Reese


----------



## tommi101 (25. August 2011)

Waaaaas....warum das denn? :-o
Was wäre eine adäquate Alternative zu diesem Bike?

edit:
Okay, wenn es nur rumsteht soll es lieber jemand anderes nutzen...da geb ich Dir Recht.
Trotzdem schade


----------



## dr.juggles (25. August 2011)

evtl. tauchen bald noch mehr am rahmen im bikemarkt auf, wenn das pinion bike der renner wird.


----------



## trailterror (25. August 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich trenne mich von meinem Nicolai Helius AM im Captain Amerika Look...
> 
> ...



Nach soo kurzer zeit und detailverliebtem aufbau....


----------



## tommi101 (25. August 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> evtl. tauchen bald noch mehr am rahmen im bikemarkt auf, wenn das pinion bike der renner wird.



Naja, wenn sich ein Pinion Bike an dem Preis des Nucleons AM (Rahmenkit 4800,- ohne Dämpfer) orientiert, wird wohl so mancher sein Helius AM weiterfahren  Im Vergleich zum normalen Helius AM kostet so ein Rahmen mit Getriebe ca. 2500,- mehr. Das gleiche kostet ungefähr ein 6-Gang Schaltgetriebe von ZF einem PKW der oberen Mittelklasse.....und da ist vermutlicherweise etwas mehr an Wellen und Zahnrädern drin 
Mir ist klar das die Entwicklungskosten für eine kleine Firma wie Pinion und auch Nicolai nicht über die Menge wieder reinkommen, dennoch bin ich etwas skeptisch das diese Bikes "Renner" und tausendfach verkauft werden. Technik-Freaks werden den Preis natürlich nicht scheuen und das ist auch gut so, schliesslich müssen Innovationen auch auf den Markt und im Alltagsgebrauch getestet werden, denn erst dann werden sie noch besser.

Ich finde das Pinion Projekt im Helius auch sehr sehr gut. Passt einfach sehr gut ins AM und die Technik überzeugt schon. Aber andererseits hab ich mit meiner Kettenschaltung doch eigentlich nie Probleme - etwas Pflege vorausgesetzt und ich habe 1000 Möglichkeiten mir den Antrieb so zu bauen, wie ich es für optimal halte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. August 2011)

Das Pinion Getriebe soll ja nicht viel mehr als eine Rohloff kosten. Wenn Kalle für den Rahmen den normalen Preis verlangt, könnte das deutlich günstiger werden.


----------



## tommi101 (25. August 2011)

Wäre ja wünschenswert, aber ich glaube der Rahmen wir auch schon teurer werden, da die Getriebeáufnahme sicher aufwendiger zu fertigen ist als so ein BSA Tretlagergehäuse einzuschweissen. Ich lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen und wünsche allen die ein Pinion-Helius im Auge haben, dass das Teil bezahlbar werden wird 

Für Dich als Technik-Freak wäre das doch auch sicher eine Bereicherung, oder? ;-)


----------



## schwertrider (25. August 2011)

Also Vorbau,Lenker und Sattelstütze sind nur mal zum testen.Ein anderer Bash kommt auch noch hin.Warum denn den Dämpfer drehen?


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. August 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum normalen Helius AM kostet so ein Rahmen mit Getriebe ca. 2500,- mehr. Das gleiche kostet ungefähr ein 6-Gang Schaltgetriebe von ZF einem PKW der oberen Mittelklasse.....und da ist vermutlicherweise etwas mehr an Wellen und Zahnrädern drin



Der war echt gut .... wann warst Du mit deinem PKW zum letzten mal in der Werkstatt ? 

Du meinst sicher den EK-Preis für den PKW Hersteller, oder ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## tommi101 (25. August 2011)

Ich fahre Bulli.....mein Getriebe hält seit knapp 270.000km....ich hoffe es schaltet noch ne Weile 
Vermutlich hast Du aber Recht.

Ich wollte das jetzt auch nicht als direkten (Preis-) Vergleich heranziehen . Wie man in dem Video des Pinion-AM Fahrberichts sieht, wird ja entwicklungstechnisch ein ziemlich hoher Aufwand betrieben was preislich anschliessend ja auch irgendwie gerechtfertigt werden muss.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. August 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ich fahre Bulli.....mein Getriebe hält seit knapp 270.000km....ich hoffe es schaltet noch ne Weile
> Vermutlich hast Du aber Recht.
> 
> Ich wollte das jetzt auch nicht als direkten (Preis-) Vergleich heranziehen . Wie man in dem Video des Pinion-AM Fahrberichts sieht, wird ja entwicklungstechnisch ein ziemlich hoher Aufwand betrieben was preislich anschliessend ja auch irgendwie gerechtfertigt werden muss.



Na gut : Rahmen ca. 1850 + Pinion ca. 1250 = mind. 3100 Euro
Dafür sparst du dir einen Satz Kurbeln, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer .... ist also nicht zu teuer für ein echtes 'N' mit Getriebe.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. August 2011)

Wenn das der Preis wird, dann wirds ein Renner. So recht glaube ich aber auch nicht dran.


----------



## Ge!st (26. August 2011)

Alutech legt beim Fanes Pinion preislich mit 2719 Euro (Alu Raw) ganz schön was vor, für den Rahmen mit Getrieben ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## stuk (26. August 2011)

schade captain america


----------



## trailterror (26. August 2011)

So jungs:

Anfragebestellung ist per order generator raus 
Schon mal ein zwischendankeschön an alle informationsauskunftswilligen hier 

Muss euch leider immer mal wieder mit kompatibilitätsfragen bzgl parts "belästigen


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. August 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> so,ich hab meins jetzt.Und nach einer Probefahrt kann ich schon sagen:voll genial!
> Bin leider auf die schnelle zu blöd um die Bilder hier reinzustellen.Hab sie bis jetzt nur in mein Benutzeralbum gekriegt.Probiers demnächst nochmal.
> Auf jeden fall vielen dank für Eure Beratung,ist ein sehr sympathischer Thread hier.
> Besonderer Dank an Dreamdeep!



Hi !

Erst mal :  schönes Beik !

Aber : Wieso hast du nicht vorne auch eine 'coil' Gabel verbaut wenn schon hinten der CCDB drin ist ?

Nur Gewichtsgründe, oder gings um die Absenkbarkeit ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## tommi101 (26. August 2011)

@trailterror
wieso kaufst du nicht reese seinen hobel?
da sind nur noch geringste tuningmaßnahmen nötig...wenn überhaupt.


----------



## schwertrider (26. August 2011)

@ wolfi 1:Auf jeden fall Gewichtsgründe.Ich wußte ja nicht auf was für ein Endgewicht ich komme.Der Dämpfer ist leichter und günstiger gegen einen Air-Dämpfer getauscht.
Bin jetzt bei 15,6 kilo und erst mal happy das keine 16 vorne steht.Und meine ersten 2 Touren waren sehr vielversprechend.Der Hinterbau ist total antriebs-neutral.
VLG.


----------



## trailterror (26. August 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> @trailterror
> wieso kaufst du nicht reese seinen hobel?
> da sind nur noch geringste tuningmaßnahmen nötig...wenn überhaupt.



Wenn schon dann auch ein 2012er rahmen den ich ohne kompromisse so gestalten kann wie ich will


----------



## guru39 (27. August 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Alutech legt beim Fanes Pinion preislich mit 2719 Euro (Alu Raw) ganz schön was vor, für den Rahmen mit Getrieben ohne Dämpfer.



Kommt der Rahmen noch aus Deutschland?


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2011)

ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob ich > 4000 Euro zahlen würde, um nur dieses Made in Germany Gefühl haben zu wollen, wenn es andere, vergleichbare Rahmen um 2/3 des Preises gibt.

Das Fanes ist auch nicht Taiwan, wie zum Beispiel ein Liteville.
Die kommen komplett geschweisst und fertig aus Fernost.
So wie ich Jü verstanden habe, werden die Fanes aus Taiwan dort nur vorgeformt und geheftet, den Rest macht er hier.

Wenn das Helius AM Pinion über 4000 Euro kosten soll, dann werde ich grinsend zu meinem normalen Fanes noch ein Fanes Pinion kaufen und hab ähnlich viel ausgegeben.

Zum Thema zurück: Ich denke, das Fanes Pinion wird erstmal aus D kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (27. August 2011)

Das fanes pinion wird vom jürgen geschweisst; hab ich irgendwo gelesen.

Beim "normalo" fanes hat der jü nen guten "kontaktmann" in taiwan; so hab ichs in erinnerung.....ausser due 1.5 rahmen hat jü wiederum selbst gemacht


----------



## c_w (27. August 2011)

Wenn das Fanes nur im entferntesten so schön wäre wie das Helius... so isses null Alternative, egal zu welchem Preis.


----------



## tommi101 (27. August 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Wenn das Fanes nur im entferntesten so schön wäre wie das Helius... so isses null Alternative, egal zu welchem Preis.



100% word


----------



## dr.juggles (27. August 2011)

doppelword...der helius am rahmen ist für mich zzt der schönste fully rahmen wo gibt 
das fanes gefällt mir überhaupt nicht


----------



## Ge!st (27. August 2011)

Ich werde jetzt als erstmal meine AM aufbauen, Teile sind ja längest da und der Rahmen soll im September kommen. Über ein Bike mit Pinion-Getriebe denke ich frühstens Mitte nächsten Jahres nach. Ich werde aber interessiert verfolgen, was sich in der Zeit so tun wird.


----------



## wavekiter (28. August 2011)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Warum denn den Dämpfer drehen?



Ungefederte Masse.


----------



## dadsi (28. August 2011)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Ungefederte Masse.



Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, davon aber jede Menge! Was ändert sich an den ug Massen? m befindet sich doch zwischen 2 fixen Punkten
Ich glaube ich sollte noch mal studieren, wenn ich denn in Rente gehe
Einzig die Optik ist doch das Thema, odä?
Bitte kläre mich auf, Danke.


----------



## Timmy35 (28. August 2011)

das dämpferende am umlenkhebel ist fest mit dem hinterbau verbunden und gehört somit zu den ungefederten massen. das ende am rahmen ist gefedert und gehöhrt somit zu den gefederten massen. 

wenn der ausgleichsbehälter nach vorn gedreht wird, verringern sich somit die ungefederten massen, was THEORETISCH zu einen verbesserten fahrverhalten führt. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass das hier jemand im blindtest feststellen würde, aber der glaube hilft ja bekanntlich auch.

ein weiterer vorteil ist, dass das öl im dämper andersherum immer auf der dichtung steht und diese dadurch besser geschmiert wird.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2011)

der aufbau startet ab heute. 





pic by BikeBauer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (31. August 2011)

schicker rahmen artur!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> schicker rahmen artur!



DANKE Frank 
 wird das Rad von meinem Schwager.


----------



## frankweber (31. August 2011)

Ich dchte der Junior wird verwöhnt.


----------



## BOSTAD (31. August 2011)

Wollte gerade die väterliche Großzügigkeit loben.
Aber trotzdem ein richtiges Hipster Bike!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2011)

doch gr. M wäre ihm doch (noch)  zu gross.


----------



## Timmy35 (31. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der aufbau startet ab heute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass Schneidi den Rahmen hier fährt?


[yt=Schneidi]r4Wb5oYl_xs?hd=1[/yt]

Hat zwar schwarze umlenkhebel, aber die können ja nachträglich noch geändert worden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

bekomme ich auch so einen Rahmen von dir  


schick, abenteuerliche Farbe aber trotzdem irgendwie schick


----------



## slayerrider (31. August 2011)

Finde die Farbcombo schick. Einzig schade finde ich, dass dann halt der Hinterbau gepulvert und nicht eloxiert ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2011)

Timmy kein plan ? 
es ist,- soweit ich mitbekommen habe der rahmen von der NICOLAI homepage.
--> http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html

mzaskar  

"weiss elox" gibt es noch nicht


----------



## radjey (31. August 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Schneidi den Rahmen hier fährt?


Da fährt Schneidi das Rad von Jan Zander (jantech), weil er noch auf seinen neuen Rahmen warten musste. Frank hat dem Jan sein Bike nach dem Kurs aber schön brav zurückgegeben, also unwahrscheinlich, dass der Rahmen auf dem Bild Jan's ist


----------



## Timmy35 (31. August 2011)

Dann gibts ja doch erstaunlich viele rahmen in lila-elox.

Ich find die farbe auch super.


----------



## tommi101 (1. September 2011)

Fährt eigentlich jemand zur Zeit ne 150mm Revelation in seinem AM?
Um wieviel Grad wird der LW steiler im Vergleich zur einer Gabel mit 545mm EBL?
Falls jemand Fotos hat, wäre es nett wenn mal ein Bild von der Seite gepostet werden würde.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## US. (1. September 2011)

Ja, hab eine Revelation im AM. Siehe meine Galerie.
Einbauhöhe liegt bei 529 mm
Ggü Soll sind das 16mm weniger. Ergibt einen 0,8° steileren Lenkwinkel.

Es handelt sich aber noch um das "alte" AM mit steilem Lenkwinkel.
Obwohl ich auf flachere Lenkwinkel stehe - bei meinem FR habe ich 66,3° - fährt sich das AM auch gut. Sehr handlich und prima für Trails, weniger gut natürlich für Downhill-Bolzen.
Per Angle Set kann man das natürlich auch flacher bekommen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der aufbau startet ab heute.



suche einen 216er Dämpfer. hat jemand was für mich ? 

gruss
Artur


----------



## tommi101 (2. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> suche einen 216er Dämpfer. hat jemand was für mich ?
> 
> gruss
> Artur



Moin Artur, 
ich hätte 2 Manitou Luftdämpfer in 216mm/63mm

Evolver X4 
Swinger X3

Beide Dämpfer sind neu und ungefahren, guckst Du in meinem BM-Anzeigen


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2011)

^^danke !  aber einen Manitou werde ich nicht verbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (2. September 2011)

Ich hätte evtl nen Double Barrel zu verkaufen, oder den Vivid Air,wenn ich bloß wüsste welchen ich behalten will


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2011)

ahsoo...
 natürlich wird oder soll es ein luftdämfer werden. leider fällt dabei auch der vivid air raus. 
suche fox dhx oder monarch.


----------



## tommi101 (2. September 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Ich hätte evtl nen Double Barrel zu verkaufen, oder den Vivid Air,wenn ich bloß wüsste welchen ich behalten will



Die Entscheidung würde mir glaub ich leicht fallen
Was willst Du für den DB haben? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2011)

DHX air 5.0


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ahsoo...
> natürlich wird oder soll es ein luftdämfer werden. leider fällt dabei auch der vivid air raus.
> suche fox dhx oder monarch.


 
du hast eine PN


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du hast eine PN



DANKE  dael ist prefeckt...


----------



## tommi101 (2. September 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Ja, hab eine Revelation im AM. Siehe meine Galerie.
> Einbauhöhe liegt bei 529 mm
> Ggü Soll sind das 16mm weniger. Ergibt einen 0,8° steileren Lenkwinkel.
> 
> ...



Dank Dir Uwe, den etwas steileren Lenkwinkel würde ich in Kauf nehmen. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum das Gewicht nochmal um rund 700g zu drücken. Meine 36er Van bringe ich nämlich in unseren Gefilden nur selten an ihre Grenzen. Wenn ich mal günstig eine Revelation Dual Air mit Tapered-Schaft abgreifen kann, werde ich`s wohl mal ausprobieren....für Park und Alpen-Urlaub wird dann kurzfristig umgesteckt

PS.
Deine Bikes übrigens


----------



## Ölfuss (3. September 2011)

Hallo, vor kurzem kaufte ich ein Helius AM , als Dämpfer ist ein Manitou evolver ISX-6 verbaut, allerdings in 222 X 70 mm . Dadurch steht es ziemlich hoch, es ist auch eine 180mm Gabel drin. 

Wenn ich am Umlenkhebel tiefer einhänge, senkt sich das Heck ab oder redziere ich nur den Federweg ?


----------



## guru39 (3. September 2011)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> Hallo, vor kurzem kaufte ich ein Helius AM , als Dämpfer ist ein Manitou evolver ISX-6 verbaut, allerdings in 222 X 70 mm . Dadurch steht es ziemlich hoch, es ist auch eine 180mm Gabel drin.
> 
> Wenn ich am Umlenkhebel tiefer einhänge, senkt sich das Heck ab oder redziere ich nur den Federweg ?



Der Dämpfer ist viel zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ölfuss (3. September 2011)

Habe diesen Thread gelesen und auch die PDF von Nicolai runtergeladen. 200 oder 216mm. 
Wie kommt man denn auf die Idee einen 222er zu verbauen ?

Wenn ich am Umlenkhebel tiefer einhänge, senkt sich das Heck ab oder reduziere ich nur den Federweg ?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. September 2011)

Das bringt nichts. Das Einzüge was hilft wären Dämpferhalter mit -7 Offset, dann hast du in etwa die gleiche Geo.


----------



## Ölfuss (4. September 2011)

Vielen Dank, 

jetzt ist -11 eingebaut. Beim Kauf nicht auf Dämpferlänge geachtet. 
Es ist eine MZ 66 RC 3 verbaut mit 180mm. Da kein AFR - Unterrohr soll diese eh raus und ist zu haben. Tretlagerhöhe ohne Sag 37 cm.  





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/970655


----------



## Tuti (6. September 2011)

danke an Vinc.
-------------------------------------------------------------------





danke an Meister-Dieter für den Laufradsatz und an mzaskar für den DHX Air.


----------



## Ge!st (6. September 2011)

Chic 

Ich sitze zurzeit wie auf heißen Kohlen, denn ich könnte mit dem Aufbau sofort beginnen, doch mein AM-Rahmen, der am 02.09 geliefert werden sollte, ist noch nicht da und die Frage ist nun, wie lagen wird die Verzögerung dauern...


----------



## flyingscot (6. September 2011)

Rocket Ron am Helius AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Rocket Ron am Helius AM



ja.. genau so wie ein Conti X-King.


----------



## tommi101 (6. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja.. genau so wie ein Conti X-King.



Der X-King mit Protection in 2.4 wiegt was bei 670g....ich denke mal das der einiges mehr ab kann wie der Rocket Ron.

Hatte den X-King jetzt am WE im WurzelPark in Braunlage aufm Hinterrad - kein Defekt, Durchschlag etc............und rollt wirklich sehr leicht.

In Verbindung mit dem Mountain King II Protection 2.4 am VR (etwas längere Stollen als der X-King) mMn. eine gute Allround-Kombi für fast jedes Terrain


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2011)

Leute 
hat wer zufällig die orig. buchsen für unseren helius am rahmen und einem fox dhx-air dämpfer da. 


DANKE !


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Der X-King mit Protection in 2.4 wiegt was bei 670g....ich denke mal das der einiges mehr ab kann wie der Rocket Ron.
> 
> Hatte den X-King jetzt am WE im WurzelPark in Braunlage aufm Hinterrad - kein Defekt, Durchschlag etc............und rollt wirklich sehr leicht.
> 
> In Verbindung mit dem Mountain King II Protection 2.4 am VR (etwas längere Stollen als der X-King) mMn. eine gute Allround-Kombi für fast jedes Terrain



Warum nicht gleich MK II vorne und hinten?


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Leute
> hat wer zufällig die orig. buchsen für unseren helius am rahmen und einem fox dhx-air dämpfer da.
> 
> 
> DANKE !



Rock shox buchsen gehen auch


----------



## tommi101 (7. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich MK II vorne und hinten?



Wenn ich so wie Du hauptsächlich in den Alpen unterwegs wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich den MK II auch am Hinterrad fahren. Da wir hier im Norden aber etwas softere Bodenverhältnisse haben, ist der X-King im HR locker ausreichend. Ausserdem hab ich 20km Anfahrt zum Wald, da muss hinten ein Reifen mit geringem Rollwiederstand drauf. SemiSlicks hab ich probiert - funktioniert nicht!


----------



## trailterror (7. September 2011)

Schaut man sich die "konkurrenzbikes" anderer hersteller an, so stellt man fest, dass die meisten bikes dieser klasse mittlerweile x12, PM und direct mount aufweisen. N verzichtet auf all diesen "krim krams", obwohl nun DM ja in der mache ist 

Seht ihr das als problem? Welche systeme findet ihr die besseren?

Ich denk nicht, dass man anderen marken/trends unbedingt folgen muss, nur stell ich mir immer die frage wie's in zukunft mit der kompatibilität mit anderen zusammenhängenden parts steht wenn der allgemeine markt nur punktuell vll einen anderen weg einschlägt als N.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

alsob es eine schwierigkeit ist ein PM / direct an den hinterbau zu schweissen


----------



## trailterror (7. September 2011)

Danke für den kommentar, auch wenn deine inhaltliche antwort eine von mir nicht beabsichtigte "kerndiskussion" darstellt

Vll gibts ja noch weitere meinungen, würde mich interessieren


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2011)

ob nun X12 oder 135x12 is mir eigentlich egal.
dieser postulierte Vorteil beim Einfädeln hilft doch nur nem zitternden Alkoholiker...

PM sehe ich kritisch, da ich ja Mr. Drehmoment bin - wenn, dann nur mit austauschbaren Gewindeinserts

Direct Mount is die Zukunft - oder 1x10 oder eben Pinion ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (7. September 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Irgend ein neuer Standard die bestehenden vollstÃ¤ndig ersetzt. Selbst, wenn nÃ¤chstes Jahr alle Bikeschmieden X12, Pressfit-Innenlager, konische GabelschÃ¤fte und Postmount-Bremsen an Ihren Rahmen vorsehen (was ich nicht glaube), werden die Hersteller der Komponenten immer noch ihren Kram an Leute verkaufen wollen, die nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Rahmen kaufen 

FÃ¼r wirklich sinnvoll von all den neuen Trends halte ich nur den Direkt-mount-Umwerfer. Das wird schick â wenn meine HammerSchmidt mal vom AC runter kommen sollte, bestell ich mir ne neue Schwinge  â¦ oder ein Pinion-AC


----------



## trailterror (7. September 2011)

Danke euch beiden für eure ausführlich dargelegten meinungen 
Sehr interessant zu hören

Weitere meinungen sind meinerseits dennoch willkommen


----------



## sluette (8. September 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ...
> Für wirklich sinnvoll von all den neuen Trends halte ich nur den Direkt-mount-Umwerfer. ...



also pm halte ich für wenigstens genauso wichtig, da es doch - siehe eurobike videos - ausser tr!ckstuff keinen Anbieter von IS sätteln mehr gibt. wozu also noch die IS Aufnahme und der überflüssige adaptermist? ich würde 7" pm bei allen spass bikes (mit spass meine ich die mit abfahrts-talent, also AC, AM, AFR und die ganzen IONs) etablieren.


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. September 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> also pm halte ich für wenigstens genauso wichtig, da es doch - siehe eurobike videos - ausser tr!ckstuff keinen Anbieter von IS sätteln mehr gibt. wozu also noch die IS Aufnahme und der überflüssige adaptermist? ich würde 7" pm bei allen spass bikes (mit spass meine ich die mit abfahrts-talent, also AC, AM, AFR und die ganzen IONs) etablieren.



Das sehe ich beim Hinterbau nicht unbedingt als einen Vorteil an.
Bei IS 2000 ist man bezüglich Scheibengrößen mit den Adapterlösungen wesentlich flexibler.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Tompfl (8. September 2011)

Ja ja, die ganzen Standards sind echt zeitraubend, Direct mount denke ich braucht kein Mensch, hat man halt eingeführt um ein paar Gramm Gewicht zu sparen, Umwerfer mit Schellen wird es aber mit Sicherheit auch in ein paar Jahren noch geben. Wenn ich dann ne Hammerschmidt fahre ist der Direct mount ja schon wieder überflüssig. Post mount ist ne gute Sache aber nur mit Gewindeeinsätzen zum tauschen, sollte sich dieser Standard wirklich durchsetzen und die Bremsenhersteller in ein paar Jahren nur noch diesen anbieten, kann ich mir immer noch ne neue Strebe bei N ordern. Ich bestelle mir heute jedenfalls mein Helius AM.


----------



## tommi101 (8. September 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> ...Ich bestelle mir heute jedenfalls mein Helius AM.




Eine gute Entscheidung....tut zwar erstmal weh aufm Konto, aber man bereut es am Ende nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> aber man bereut es am Ende nicht



wenn man vorher nicht an der warteschlange scheitert.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> also pm halte ich für wenigstens genauso wichtig, da es doch - siehe eurobike videos - ausser tr!ckstuff keinen Anbieter von IS sätteln mehr gibt. wozu also noch die IS Aufnahme und der überflüssige adaptermist? ich würde 7" pm bei allen spass bikes (mit spass meine ich die mit abfahrts-talent, also AC, AM, AFR und die ganzen IONs) etablieren.



Sagt ja keiner des PM schlecht ist, aber genau den "Adaptermist" sehe ich als großen Vorteil.
IS am Rahmen in Verbindung mit einen PM am Adapter ist die technisch sicherste, einfachste und stabilste Lösung was Rahmen, Funktion und Möglichkeiten angeht.

@Wolfi: Bin gerade mit dem Bikebauer im Gespräch 

G.


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2011)

Welches wirds denn nun jörg? Nucleon am?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Welches wirds denn nun jörg? Nucleon am?



Jooo...

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sagt ja keiner des PM schlecht ist, aber genau den "Adaptermist" sehe ich als großen Vorteil.
> IS am Rahmen in Verbindung mit einen PM am Adapter ist die technisch sicherste, einfachste und stabilste Lösung was Rahmen, Funktion und Möglichkeiten angeht.
> 
> @Wolfi: Bin gerade mit dem Bikebauer im Gespräch
> ...



Cool - mein Nucleon AM ist gerade am bruzzeln .... (zumindest wurde der Rohrsatz schon zugeschnitten)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## tommi101 (9. September 2011)

Auf Eure Nukleons bin ich mal sehr gespannt, dürfte ja zumindest bei Wolfi nicht mehr allzu lange dauern 


Ich weiss nicht ob ihr es schon irgendwo gesehen habt, es gibt eine schöne Lösung um diesen erbärmlichen Plastik-Leitungshalter der Reverb zu ersetzen:





Die "alte" Superlock Sattelklemme von Syntace eignet sich mMn. perfekt zur Führung der Remote-Leitung. Funktioniert einwandfrei da der Hebel immer in der gleichen Position bleibt.

Sollte es für einige von Euch ein alter Hut sein, bitte ich um Nachsicht


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2011)

Wenns ichs irgendwann bis Wheinachten bekomme wirds auf jedemfall, zumindest im Nukleon und Nicolai in Action Thraed, zu sehhen sein

G.


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2011)

Hello,

Wäre es egtl möglich den umwerfer per tretlagerklemmung zu montieren und kefü per iscg 03?
Was ist die "bessere" umwerferbefestigung: klemmung oder per schelle?

Thx


----------



## tommi101 (12. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> Wäre es egtl möglich den umwerfer per tretlagerklemmung zu montieren und kefü per iscg 03?
> Was ist die "bessere" umwerferbefestigung: klemmung oder per schelle?
> ...


Spekulierst auf diesen hier? 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40530

Hängt auch ein bißchen davon ab, was für Blätter Du vorne fahren möchtest. Bei Shimano E-type Umwerfern hast Du halt nicht sooo viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, kann dann bei der Feinjustierung schon mal nicht ganz optimal funzen. Ich hab mich letztlich für einen normalen XT Downswing + Stinger mit BB-Klemmung entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. September 2011)

Nee, hatte ich noch net gesehn 

Find die hier egtl. Ganz toll

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/05/mrp-2x-2012/

Desweiteren wirds wohl auf ne 2*10er xt kurbel rauslaufen....
Da die direct m. Befestigung wohl auf sich warten 
lässt, so versuch ich auch alternativ zu denken.

Würdest du die geschichte etype umwerfer und iscg kefü verwerfen und eher auf schellenumwerfer gehn?

Dank dir


----------



## tommi101 (12. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nee, hatte ich noch net gesehn
> 
> Find die hier egtl. Ganz toll
> 
> ...



Die Stinger mit Innenlagerklemmung lässt sich halt schön weit nach hinten/oben drehen, die Rolle kommt nicht so schnell an die Kettenstrebe weil die Grundplatte schmaler gehalten ist als bei den Kefü`s mit ISCG Befestigung. Und mit nem Schellenumwerfer bist Du bei allen gängigen Übersetzungen am flexibelsten. 
Mit der E-type Kefü hast du allerdings noch ne Art Anschlagblech nach innen, falls die Kette mal nach links vom kleinen Blatt fliegt verhindert das so einen Kettenklemmer.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2011)

*sorry* aber wir sind hier im Aufbauthread,-daher meine Frage.
hat wer ne weisse R-S Lyrik oder ne MZ 55 über ? 

DANKE Artur


----------



## Timmy35 (12. September 2011)

Seit wann spielt für dich die Farbe eine Rolle?

Bei deinen Beziehung zum Pulverer?


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2011)

Okay, danke schonmal tommi.

Sonst noch jemand ne meinung?


----------



## lakekeman (12. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hello,
> 
> Wäre es egtl möglich den umwerfer per tretlagerklemmung zu montieren und kefü per iscg 03?
> Was ist die "bessere" umwerferbefestigung: klemmung oder per schelle?
> ...



Umwerfer per Tretlagerklemmung und Führung per ISCG geht nicht zusammen. Du musst dann den E-Type Umwerfer an die Führung mit ranbasteln, einige Führungen haben dafür Befestingungslaschen.

Ich "musste" es so an 2 Bikes fahren - funktioniert schon, aber freiwillig würde ich das nicht machen. Warum nicht klassisch die Führung per ISCG und den Umwerfer am Sitzrohr?


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2011)

Jau, ihr habt wahrscheinlich recht...wollte die alternativen nur mal durchgehn


----------



## marco2 (12. September 2011)

@trailterror: ich hab über die Jahre schon die meisten verfügbaren 2fach Führungen ausprobiert und die Gamut für ISCG finde ich bislang mit Abstand am besten, obwohl ich die Backplate etwas anpassen musste. Die ganz neuen, wie die MRP, kenne ich natürlich noch nicht.


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2011)

Danke marco.

Find die mrp auch interessant wegen dem bash.


----------



## trailterror (14. September 2011)

Zum ersten mal die "velo vert" am kiosk mitgenommen....

Überraschung: ein helius am test drin 

Zusammenfassung:

Positiv:

Sehr steif, stabil, super verarbeitet, individuell aufbaubar, unverkennbarer look.

Am liebsten mag er: steile abfahrten, desto verblockter, desto besser wird es, Hohe geschwindigkeiten, er mag den total angriff/attacke, perfektes bike für ne megaavalanche



Was er net mag: 

 Wenig extreme strecken mit kurven in leichter neigung, Kein gutes handling bei langsamem fahren, kein flüssiges bergauffahren (mit HS), kurze beschleunigungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. September 2011)

Ach ja, gesamtnote 14,2/20

Fand den test teilweise überhaupt nicht  stimmig mit meiner empfindung meiner 50minutigen testfahrt mit dem rad...

Aufbau: HS, lyric, dhx air, elexir cr, el gallo LRS, highroller/bontrager fr4


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was er net mag:
> 
> Wenig extreme strecken mit kurven in leichter neigung



ok,- ich nehms nie wieder mit nach Willingen.


----------



## Eksduro (14. September 2011)

worin soll sich denn das "nicht flüssige bergauffahren mit HS" manifestieren???? ...pedalrückschlag oder warum?

hatte das vergnügen letztens eins probezufahren mit nem zugegeben sehr straff eingestellten dhx air, aber das ging rauf wie sau....


----------



## trailterror (14. September 2011)

Ich schreib nur was da drin steht; kanns auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehn 

@eksduro

Welchds wirds L oder XL? Bist du's mit 160 oder 170 vorn probegerollt?


----------



## Eksduro (14. September 2011)

bin das vom espi (nen paar seiten vorher hier im thread) probegerollt...größe L, HS, 160er deville....tendiere seit dem zu XL und werd aber auch noch in der nächsten zeit ein XL mit L Sitzrohr und 160er Talas ausprobieren können....dann fäll ich meine Entscheidung...


----------



## Tuti (15. September 2011)

Tuti schrieb:


> danke an Vinc.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...








über www.mountainbikes.net


----------



## Tuti (18. September 2011)

div. Teile


----------



## Timmy35 (18. September 2011)

Tuti schrieb:


> div. Teile



Alles Super bis auf die Kurbel. Die passt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## nicolai.fan (18. September 2011)

und die Rocket Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. September 2011)

...find ich auch. Die RR's find ich mit dem rad auch nicht "kompatibel", zumal bei den jahreszeiten die jetzt vor der tür stehen.

Ist aber unwichtig was ich meine solange du zufrieden bist  ist ein witziges photo


----------



## sluette (18. September 2011)

was ist das für ne kurbel? mir ist das wieder alles viel zu weiss


----------



## c_w (18. September 2011)

Der Bashguard ist auch für den Popo... der bröselt dir weg, dafür musste noch nichtmal sonderlich hart aufsetzen. Merkste dann, wenn du die Schrauben mal löst... meiner ist dann schön in mehrere Teile auseinandergefallen.


----------



## stuk (19. September 2011)

das jährliche Bild vom Wegweiser am Gardasee.
zum Aufbau: nach guten Tipps von einen Freund: Dämpfer auf 160: Hinterbau arbeitet viel schneller und doch softer als mit der 171 Einstellung zumindest zum touren. (wollte dem Kalle da nicht ganz glauben, hätte ich aber schon ehr machen sollen, mehr ist nicht immer besser)
Und Vorbau 10 mm runter. spacer unten weg. viel besser!!!!

danke an Andi von c3


----------



## Tuti (19. September 2011)

Tuti schrieb:


>



Hallo hier die Teile schon mal.

Rahmen: Heluis AM in M.
Dämpfer: Fox DHX-AIR 5.0
Laufradsatz: Spank/Formula/Schwalbe 
Kurbel:Shimano Deore RAW (Shimano Bash kommt noch) 
Kettenführung: NC 17 Stinger (2 fach)
Pedalen: NC17 Sudpin III
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Bremsen: Formula MEGA mit Avid Scheiben. 
Lenker: FSA FR
Griffe: Acros 
Vorbau: Thomson (70mm) 
Sattel: Syncros

die Marzocchi 55 TST 2 Air  und ein Acros Steuersatz sind bestellt.


----------



## trailterror (19. September 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> das jährliche Bild vom Wegweiser am Gardasee.
> zum Aufbau: nach guten Tipps von einen Freund: Dämpfer auf 160: Hinterbau arbeitet viel schneller und doch softer als mit der 171 Einstellung zumindest zum touren. (wollte dem Kalle da nicht ganz glauben, hätte ich aber schon ehr machen sollen, mehr ist nicht immer besser)
> Und Vorbau 10 mm runter. spacer unten weg. viel besser!!!!
> 
> danke an Andi von c3



Seehr schön stuk; gefällt mir gut  ist ja interessant zu hörn mitm hinterbaufederweg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrei.de (19. September 2011)

@ stuk

gerne geschehen! Du solltest öfters auf mich hören ;-)


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. September 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> das jährliche Bild vom Wegweiser am Gardasee.
> zum Aufbau: nach guten Tipps von einen Freund: Dämpfer auf 160: Hinterbau arbeitet viel schneller und doch softer als mit der 171 Einstellung zumindest zum touren. (wollte dem Kalle da nicht ganz glauben, hätte ich aber schon ehr machen sollen, mehr ist nicht immer besser)
> Und Vorbau 10 mm runter. spacer unten weg. viel besser!!!!
> 
> danke an Andi von c3



Hi Stuk,

welche Vorbaulänge fährst du ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## stuk (20. September 2011)

hi wolfi
70er
für mich perfekt zum touren


----------



## wolfi_1 (20. September 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hi wolfi
> 70er
> für mich perfekt zum touren



bei welcher Körpergröße ?


----------



## stuk (20. September 2011)

182
hatte mal einen 80er drauf, der war mir zu indirekt beim steuern,
testweise mal einen 50er probegerollt und der war ok aber zum touren fand ich das zu eng.
also bin ich bei dem 7oer gelandet und jetzt ohne spacer drunter richtig zufrieden.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2011)

Tuti schrieb:


> Hallo hier die Teile schon mal.
> 
> Rahmen: Heluis AM in M.
> Dämpfer: Fox DHX-AIR 5.0
> ...





mitte/ende nächster woche steht es.


----------



## Ge!st (21. September 2011)

Auf dem Bild mit den Teilen kommt das Weiß sehr Dominat, aber das kann durchaus täuschen (Weiß ist meist nicht so einfach zu fotografieren) und somit bin ich auf Bilder des fertigen Bikes in normaler Umgebung gespannt.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild mit den Teilen kommt das Weiß sehr Dominat, aber das kann durchaus täuschen (Weiß ist meist nicht so einfach zu fotografieren) und somit bin ich auf Bilder des fertigen Bikes in normaler Umgebung gespannt.



ja die blau folie reflektiert das weiss noch zusätzlich. 

ich bin mir sicher ,- das es schön wird.


----------



## slayerrider (22. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild mit den Teilen kommt das Weiß sehr Dominat, aber das kann durchaus täuschen (Weiß ist meist nicht so einfach zu fotografieren) und somit bin ich auf Bilder des fertigen Bikes in normaler Umgebung gespannt.



Der Start mit dem Rahmen war gut, aber die Teile.... Aber das ist nur mein Geschmack.


----------



## Ge!st (22. September 2011)

Bei mit ist grade was angekommen auf das ich sehnlichst gewartet habe, nämlich mein AM-Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

die ganze warterei ... so lange und schon fast schmerzhaft,- lohnt sich. immer und immer wieder.  

*TRAUMRAHMEN*


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2011)

Sehr schön, richtig gut


----------



## stuk (22. September 2011)

schicker dämpfer, passt sogar farblich 

viel spaß beim aufbau, wird bestimmt gut


----------



## tommi101 (22. September 2011)

Oh ha....das gibt für Ge!st heute ne Nachschicht im Keller


----------



## Ge!st (22. September 2011)

@stuk
Ich habe auch noch einen besseren Dämpfer da, als der eingebaute 

@tommi101
aufgebaut wird erst am Wochenende... na ja vielleicht fang ich auch morgen schon an 

Hier noch mal mein AM-Rahmen mit den Teilen für den Aufbau.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

jaaa... nen tacken besser als unser aufbau wirds doch...
 
ich glaube ,-wir bauen auf u. verzichten auf fotos.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2011)

Das wird ein spitzen Aufbau!


----------



## cdrei.de (22. September 2011)

Sieht schick aus!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. September 2011)

Herrlich!!! 

Immer wieder geil die Teile vor sich zu haben und endlich ... kann man loslegen !!! Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (22. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Bei mit ist grade was angekommen auf das ich sehnlichst gewartet habe, nämlich mein AM-Rahmen



Sehr Schön!


----------



## trailterror (22. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @stuk
> Ich habe auch noch einen besseren Dämpfer da, als der eingebaute
> 
> @tommi101
> ...




Geilomat 

Ich hab mich in die warteschleife versetzen lassen  dauert sicher noch ein bisserl....

Naja, vorfreude ist die.....


----------



## Ge!st (22. September 2011)

Ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen, also Dämpfer montiert, Gabelschaft gekürzt und Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und Lenkerabschlusskappen auch schon montiert. Da ich jetzt aufhöre, habe ich zum Schluss noch die Laufräder eingesetzt, um das Bike besser hinstellen zu können, bis es weitergeht.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2011)

*unterste loch*  is das absicht ?


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2011)

Der Dämpfer wird am Ende in der oberen Position eingehängt, das war nur zum Testen, denn leider ist mit der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme ein Problem aufgetaucht und ich denke, der Rahmen muss zurück zu Nicolai.


----------



## stuk (23. September 2011)

oh
was denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. September 2011)

Was für ein Problem?


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2011)

Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme ist nicht 16 mm Weit sondern 19 mm. Ist der Dämpfer eingesetzt, ist also auf beiden Seiten Luft, auf der einen Seite mehr als auf der anderen.

Wenn ich die Aufnahme einfach per Schraube zusammenziehe, bekomme ich eine seitliche Spannung auf den Dämpfer, da beide Seiten nicht gleichmäßig zusammengezogen werden. Die permanente Spannung ist für die Haltbarkeit eines Dämpfers nicht gut.

Ich kann das zwar mit mehreren Unterlegscheiben lösen, doch je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto mehr stört mich das und es ist einfach ein Mangel, der nicht sein sollte.


----------



## Eksduro (23. September 2011)

...schade...ich hatte mich schon auf komplette bilder gefreut...du hast anscheinend nen guten geschmack....meine pläne fürs nächste jahr sehen sehr ähnlich aus, nur die rahmenfarbe wird anders...

lustig ist dein optisches dämpfertuning...der solls bei mir auch werden und das mit der cabonfolie hatte ich auch vor, nur will ich damit den häßlichen silbernen übergang kaschieren...

ich drück dir die daumen das es schnell was wird mit dem aufbau...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2011)

Sind da nich einfach die Dämpferbuchsen zu klein? ...oder hast du speziell 16mm breite bestellt?

G.


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> lustig ist dein optisches dämpfertuning...der solls bei mir auch werden und das mit der cabonfolie hatte ich auch vor, nur will ich damit den häßlichen silbernen übergang kaschieren...


Das ist kein optischer Pimp, der Marzocchi Roco Air TST R hat einen erweiterten Luftkammerzylinder aus Carbon, ich habe nur die Aufkleber abgezogen.


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind da nich einfach die Dämpferbuchsen zu klein? ...oder hast du speziell 16mm breite bestellt?


Die vordere Dämpferaufahne vom AM ist Standard 16 mm und entsprechende Buchsen wurden auch von Nicolai mitgeliefert. Daran kann es also nicht liegen.


----------



## tommi101 (23. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme ist nicht 16 mm Weit sondern 19 mm. Ist der Dämpfer eingesetzt, ist also auf beiden Seiten Luft, auf der einen Seite mehr als auf der anderen.
> 
> Wenn ich die Aufnahme einfach per Schraube zusammenziehe, bekomme ich eine seitliche Spannung auf den Dämpfer, da beide Seiten nicht gleichmäßig zusammengezogen werden. Die permanente Spannung ist für die Haltbarkeit eines Dämpfers nicht gut.
> 
> Ich kann das zwar mit mehreren Unterlegscheiben lösen, doch je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto mehr stört mich das und es ist einfach ein Mangel, der nicht sein sollte.



Ich musste bei meiner vorderen Dämpferaufnahme auch mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen, allerdings nur mir den ganz ganz dünnen im 1/10mm-Bereich. Stört mich jetzt nicht weiter, da sie nahezu unsichtbar sind.
Bin mal auf die Aussage von Nicolai gespannt wie es sich zu Deiner Aufnahme verhält.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die vordere Dämpferaufahne vom AM ist Standard 16 mm und entsprechende Buchsen wurden auch von Nicolai mitgeliefert. Daran kann es also nicht liegen.



Ahhh...man lernt nie aus 16mm ist mir nur recht wenig vorgekommen.

G.


----------



## cdrei.de (23. September 2011)

das mit der Dämpferaufnahme ist "normal".
Bei meinem Nucleon war der Abstand deutlich unter 16mm. Laut Aussage von Henrik, sollte ich diese einfach vorsichtig aufbiegen. In Deinem Fall also zusammen(schrauben). Mein Tip: Dämpfer hinten noch nicht in die Schwinge schrauben, damit Du den Dämpfer nach erfolgter Montage vorne sauber nach hinten ausrichten kannst. Die Dämpferaufnahme ist erstaunlich weich, lässt sich leicht von Hand berwerkstelligen. Dann hast Du null verspannung auf dem Dämpfer.
Gebe jedoch zu das 3mm sehr viel ist, bei mir war es lediglich 1 mm Untermaß. 
Was anderes wird Nicolai mit Deinem Rahmen vermutlich auch nicht machen.


----------



## c_w (23. September 2011)

Aber wenn es bei Nicolai gemacht wird und die dann nachher Garantie drauf geben, dann ist das imho schon besser als da selber am Rahmen rumzubiegen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2011)

Ich biege da nichts herum, zumindest wenn ich das nicht vorher mit Nicolai abgesprochen habe, denn wenn dabei ein Schaden entstehen sollte, bin ich Schuld. Wenn Nicolai mir sagt: "Biege selbst, du verlierst nicht die Garantie und wenn es schief geht, dann nehme wir das auf unsere Kappe", dann würde ich das vielleicht versuchen.


----------



## Eksduro (23. September 2011)

@ geist

ah ok danke für die info....hab ihn bisher nur auf bildern gesehen


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2011)

in der Rahmenmontage sitzt der Chef monteur...nur ihn würd ich fragen.
Tel.05185-6026611 Volker.


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2011)

Laut Nicolai sind 19 mm bei der Dämpferaufhängung innerhalb der Toleranz, bei 16 mm Standard Maß. Wenn ich den Dämpfer einfach so einbaue wie eigentlich vorgesehen und dabei die beiden Seiten der vorderen Dämpferaufhängung mit der Schraube einfach zusammenziehe, dann führt das zu einer Auslenkung des Dämpfers um 4 mm bei der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme. Wird der Dämpfer so eingebaut, wirkt da permanent eine ganz schöne seitliche Spannung und das ist für den Dämpfer in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht gut. Mit mir zur Verfügung stehenden Unterlegscheiben kommen ich auf einen Versatz von ca. 1 mm, was schon um einige besser ist, aber von optimal immer noch deutlich entfernt.

Ich habe das auch an Vincent geschrieben, habe aber bisher darauf noch keine Antwort erhalten. Ich persönlich finden eine solche Toleranz bei der Dämpferaufhängung nicht akzeptabel, hatte ich auch so noch bei keinem Rahmen und es handelt sich beim dem Rahmen auch nicht um ein Billigteil, da darf nein muss man eigentlich auch Entsprechendes erwarten können.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht und angefressen bin, jetzt heißt es abwarten wie es weitergeht, vielleicht wendet sich am Ende noch alles zum Guten.


----------



## cdrei.de (23. September 2011)

@ Ge!st

mach es doch bitte wie ich oben geschrieben habe.
Vorne festschrauben, dann kannst Du die Aufnahme anpassen ohne das nur ein hundertsel Milimeter spannung auf dem Dämpfer ist.
Das war bei meinem Nucleon auch so. 3mm daneben und mit der Hand rübergerichtet. Geht ganz leicht ohne Gewalt.
Wenn der Rahmen geschweisst wird, dann müssen die das genauso richten. Ist kein Murx, sondern ganz normale arbeit. Sollte natürlich nicht die Arbeit des Kunden sein, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht.
Lass Dir dadurch nicht den Spaß an dem schönen Aufbau verderben!


----------



## SiK (23. September 2011)

Ist trotzdem ne krasse Nummer, bei einem Rahmen der 2k kostet sollte so etwas einfach ohne Gemurkse passen. Ich hoffe Nicolai hat nicht überall 3mm Toleranz sonst werd ich das Helius AM ganz schnell von meiner Wunschliste streichen.


----------



## Jettj (23. September 2011)

Oh man.Kann man euch eigentlich garnicht recht machen ?.
Schaut euch mal Intense oder Giant an,die verarbeitung ist grotenschlecht.Und heult rum,weil was an einem Handgefertigen bike etwas nicht passt.
Sowas von lächerlich.


----------



## ibislover (23. September 2011)

das ist schon richtig. bei intense poppen die hinterbauten regelrecht von den umlenkwippen sobald man die schrauben gelöst hat.

nicolai wiederum sollte dem hohen anspruch den sie suggerieren und bewerben aber gerecht werden.
3mm tolleranz ist irgendwie nicht wirklich prickelnd.

ruft doch an, sprich mit einem der was zu entscheiden hat und bestehe auf ein einschicken und einer nachbesserung. freundlich aber bestimmt.

dem werden sie dann auch sicher nachkommen.


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2011)

Ibislover, hat es richtig auf den Punkt gebracht, grade von einem kleinen hochpreisigen Hersteller kann man besondere Qualität und eine strenge Endkontrolle erwarten. Es kann nicht sein, dass der Kunde bei den Toleranzen sehen soll, wie er das hinbekommt. 

Bei einer Abweichung wie bei mir, mit dann entsprechender permanenter Verspannung des Dämpfers, das kann schnell unangenehm und teuer werden.

Ich habe jetzt selbst handangelegt und das so gerichtet, das der Dämpfer ohne Verspannung sauber sitzt. Auf einer Seite habe ich noch immer eine Unterlegscheibe drin, aber zu viel rumbiegen wollte ich einfach nicht. Auch wenn es schöner ohne Unterlegscheibe wäre, kann ich mit der jetzigen Situation leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. September 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Oh man.Kann man euch eigentlich garnicht recht machen ?.
> Schaut euch mal Intense oder Giant an,die verarbeitung ist grotenschlecht.Und heult rum,weil was an einem Handgefertigen bike etwas nicht passt.
> Sowas von lächerlich.




oder schau doch mal den Dämpfer genau an, ich hatte mal nen Vivid bei dem das Dämpferauge schief gebohrt war, bevor du Nicolai hier an die Wand nagelst


----------



## Ge!st (24. September 2011)

@guru

Wie oft kommt so was vor? Also mein Dämpfer ist ok, die Dämpferbuchsen sind ok und das die vordere Dämpferaufnahme eine Weite von 19 mm statt 16 mm hatte, kann wohl kaum dem Dämpfer anlasten. Da lässt sich nix schönreden, mit etwas mehr Sorgfalt bei der Endkontrolle wäre mir als Kunde und damit natürlich auch Nicolai Stress erspart geblieben.

Ansonst gibt es an meinem Rahmen nichts zu bemängeln, sieht alles sehr sauber verarbeitet aus und ich freue mich schon auf das fertige aufgebaut Bike und die erste Probefahrt


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2011)

Freue mich auch schon dein Bike fertg zu sehen  raw war bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl  

Mit dem Rahmen wünsche ich dir viel Spass  ich habe es nicht bereut


----------



## Deleted 186101 (24. September 2011)

Hi,

Da ich sehr aktiv über nen Helius AM nachdenk , hab ich mal ein paar Fragen an euch:
- welcher Luftdämpfer tut denn vernünftig seinen Dienst, Fahrergewicht 65-75kg und Endurotouren mit hohem Bergaufanteil?
- kann man in der 136mm Dämpfer Position noch die Gabel, zb. Lyrik Uturn absenken ohne Probleme mit dem Pedalieren zu bekommen?
- Welche Kefü tut für 2fach am AM zufriedenstellend ihren Dienst?

Grüße und besten Dank

crego


----------



## Ge!st (24. September 2011)

Unten ein Bild von meinem AM Aufbau, noch nicht zu 100% fertig, die Leitung der Reverb ist nur provisorisch, da kommt noch eine Stahlflexleitung dran und natürlich wird diese dann auch vernünftig verlegt, doch ich konnte einfach nicht mehr warten und musst eine erste Probefahrt machen.

Der Bike fährt sich super und der Marzocchi Roco Air TST R arbeitet so was von Sahne im AM, einfach klasse. 

Der einziger Nervfaktor ist die blöde Kettenführung der Hammerschmidt, die Kette schleift in den kleine Gängen permanent an dem Teil, ansonsten funktioniert und fährt sich die Hammerschmidt wirklich gut.







Rahmen: Helius AM (2011) - 1,5 Steuerrohr + AFR-Unterrohr
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Air TST R
Steuersatz: Cane Creek AngleSet
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit
Vorbau: Thomson ELITE X4
Spacer: Reset 3 x 5 mm *schwarz* (einer unten und einer oben)
Topcap: Hope Head Doc *schwarz*
Lenker: Easton Haven Carbon
Griffe: Sixpack Fingertrix LockOn *gold*
Lenkerabschlusskappen: Hope Grip Doc *schwarz*
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb 
Sattelklemme: Hope *schwarz*
Sattelrohrdichtung: Syntace ´Little Joe´
Sattel: Prologo Kappa Pas Ti 2.0
Kurbel: Truvativ Hammerschmidt Freeride + Nicolai Pimpkit *gold*
Pedale: Sixpack Icon Ti MG *schwarz/gold*
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 Short Cage *gold*
Schaltzugaußenhüllen: Jagwire *Stahlflexoptik*
Schaltzugendkappen: Jagwire gedichtet *schwarz*
Kassette: Shimano XT (9-fach, Abstufung 11-34) + goldfarbenen Abschlussring
Kette: KMC X-9-SL *gold*
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0 Trigger 9-fach + Truvativ SRAM X.0 Trigger 2-fach
Bremshebelgebereinheit: Hope Tech Special Edition *Pimp* mit Matchmakerschellen
Bremssattel v/h: Hope Tech M4 Special Edition Pimp mit goldfarbene Kolbendeckel
Bremsscheiben: Hope Floating-Discs - VR 203 mm und HR 183 mm
Laufradsatz: Mavic Deemax UST *silbern* (2011)
Reifen UST VR: Continental X-King UST 2,40   
Reifen UST HR: Continental X-King UST 2,40


----------



## yulour (24. September 2011)

Ich hab' den gleichen Antrieb und bei mir schleift's in keinem Gang. Setz' die Führung doch mal probeweise 1/2 Löcher weiter nach vorne (meine sitzt im glaub' dritten von vorne) - runterfallen tut die Kette trotzdem nicht.
Wenn's dann trotzdem nicht aufhört... das ist nur Plaste, das schleift sich ein und spätestens dann ist Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (24. September 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> Ich hab' den gleichen Antrieb und bei mir schleift's in keinem Gang. Setz' die Führung doch mal probeweise 1/2 Löcher weiter nach vorne (meine sitzt im glaub' dritten von vorne) - runterfallen tut die Kette trotzdem nicht.
> Wenn's dann trotzdem nicht aufhört... das ist nur Plaste, das schleift sich ein und spätestens dann ist Ruhe



Der Winkel sieht richtig aus, also letzteres: das schleift sich ein 

@ yulour: morgen Beerfelden  sorry, wieder arg kurzfristig 

Cheers
Jo


----------



## Ge!st (24. September 2011)

Ich weiß auch nicht was es war, ich habe die Führung abgeschraubt dann und wider angeschraubt und jetzt schleift nichts mehr. Mir soll es recht sein. Morgen wird noch die Leitung der Reverb getauscht und vernünftig verlegt, dann noch ein bisschen hier und da kleine Details, tja und dann is des Bike fertig.


----------



## broeckchen (24. September 2011)

crego schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Da ich sehr aktiv über nen Helius AM nachdenk , hab ich mal ein paar Fragen an euch:
> - welcher Luftdämpfer tut denn vernünftig seinen Dienst, Fahrergewicht 65-75kg und Endurotouren mit hohem Bergaufanteil?
> ...



Hallo crego,
habe selber "nur" nen Stahlfederdämpfer, daher kann ich zu den Luftdämpfern nicht direkt was sagen, ein Luftdämpfer mit Platform ist nicht zwingend nötig, da der Hinterbau bei rundem Tritt ruhig bleibt.
Ein Kumpel fährt nen "Ario " von RS, der ist bei dem geringen Volumen bei ruppigen Abfahrten überfordert. => Monarch plus, DHX Air, Vivid Air etc. sollten besser sein. 
Bei einer Dämpferpostion im oberen Loch kann ich mit ner abgesenkte U-turn Lyrik super bergauf, sollte im untersten Loch kein Problem sein.
Gruß
Nils


----------



## greg12 (24. September 2011)

sieht echt lecker aus das teil! jetzt noch richtige reifen drauf und fertig ist das am geschoss!
viel vergnügen damit!
ps.: was wiegt das teil??


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2011)

@Geist: Die Kette ist richtiger Müll Hatte sie an 2 Rohloffräder. Die Haltbarkeit war netmal ein drittel zu einer Shimanokette, so hat sie sich gelängt...und jedesmal mußte ich das Ritzel mit wechseln
Jetzt hab ich nur noch eine am Dhler, da tret ich aber net viel...da laß ich lieber rollern

G.


----------



## provester (24. September 2011)

Erste Ausbaustufe fertig 

Der Monarch ist nur leihweise drin und wird noch gegen den Vip´R ausgetauscht (war defekt - der neue liegt noch beim BikeBauer). Ansonsten fehlen noch die Kettenführung (evtl. MRP 2x sobald verfügbar) und ne Reverb. Habe es aber nicht mehr ausgehalten und wollte erstmal loslegen.. Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt..


----------



## sluette (25. September 2011)

sehr, sehr schönes AM. hut ab!


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2011)

Sehr schön  gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2011)

@provester


----------



## chorge (25. September 2011)

Ich hatte schon ZWEI krumm gebohrte Dämpferaugen! Einmal bei nem DNM, und einmal bei nem Fox... Merkt man, wenn man mal den Dämpfer dreht, und plötzlich alles in der anderen Richtung am Rahmen krumm zu sein scheint...
Ist leider also nicht sooo selten...

Aber stimmt schon: Die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen sollte bei 2K durchaus maßhaltig sein!




Ge!st schrieb:


> @guru
> 
> Wie oft kommt so was vor? Also mein Dämpfer ist ok, die Dämpferbuchsen sind ok und das die vordere Dämpferaufnahme eine Weite von 19 mm statt 16 mm hatte, kann wohl kaum dem Dämpfer anlasten. Da lässt sich nix schönreden, mit etwas mehr Sorgfalt bei der Endkontrolle wäre mir als Kunde und damit natürlich auch Nicolai Stress erspart geblieben.
> 
> Ansonst gibt es an meinem Rahmen nichts zu bemängeln, sieht alles sehr sauber verarbeitet aus und ich freue mich schon auf das fertige aufgebaut Bike und die erste Probefahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2011)

@provester :


----------



## Kontragonist (25. September 2011)

provester schrieb:


> Erste Ausbaustufe fertig



Punktlandung!







Ne Kettenführung täte der Sache aber trotzdem noch gut


----------



## dr.juggles (25. September 2011)

saugeil das titane!!!


----------



## trailterror (26. September 2011)

Titan elox oder raw?

Sehr schön


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Unten ein Bild von meinem AM Aufbau, noch nicht zu 100% fertig, die Leitung der Reverb ist nur provisorisch, da kommt noch eine Stahlflexleitung dran und natürlich wird diese dann auch vernünftig verlegt, doch ich konnte einfach nicht mehr warten und musst eine erste Probefahrt machen.
> 
> Der Bike fährt sich super und der Marzocchi Roco Air TST R arbeitet so was von Sahne im AM, einfach klasse.
> 
> ...




@Ge!st  klasse rad klasse foto... 
gibma das gewicht druch.


----------



## chorge (26. September 2011)

DeeMax und dann nur X-King?!


----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2011)

@Artur

Das Bike habe ich noch nicht gewogen, das mache ich bei Gelegenheit mal, denn das Gewicht ist mir nicht so wichtig (mein AM ist schwerer als meine Nonius CC, aber leichter als mein Proceed Freerider und wie meine Nucleon TFR sowieso und damit passt das Gewicht  ).

@chorge

Warum nicht, die Deemax in der Version passen optisch einfach gut und es sind UST-Felgen (fahre eigentlich nur noch UST). Ich bis jetzt ca. 80 km den X-King UST alles hoch und runter gefahren, was ich hier so fahren kann und der Reifen geht gut im Gelände der Grip war bisher immer im grünen Bereich (ich fahre den X-King mit niedrigem Druck und besonders auf verblockten Trails und Wurzelpassagen krallen sich die vielen kleiner Stollen sehr gut fest).


----------



## chorge (26. September 2011)

Naja - jeder wie er mag... Aber mir wäre eine RubberQueen etc. irgendwie "sicherer"...


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. September 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Naja - jeder wie er mag... Aber mir wäre eine RubberQueen etc. irgendwie "sicherer"...



Vor allem : wozu braucht man eine 180er Gabel wenn dann solche Pellen aufgezogen werden ?

Rad ist schön - Bereifung aber nicht stimmig zum Aufbau.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnapsi (26. September 2011)

Was ihr auch immer an den Reifen zu meckern habt. Ist doch völlig Geschmackssache. Der eine nimmt ein paar Platten mehr in Kauf, der andere mag mehr Gripp und wieder ein anderer hat lieber so dickes Gummi wie möglich. Irgendwie nervig dass in jedem zweiten Post die Reifen reklamiert werden. Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## aka (26. September 2011)

Sind Nicolais eigentlich mittlerweile Teflonbeschichtet oder warum sind die immer so sauber?


----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2011)

Wirklich sauber sind meine Bikes eigentlich nur, wenn sie grade neu sind oder nach einem großen Service, denn da gehört gründliches Putzen bei mir dazu, aber ansonsten haben meine Bikes immer eine gewisse Patina aus Staub und Dreck - ausgenommen sind Gabel, Dämpfer und Antrieb, die öfter einer gründliche Reinigung unterzogen werden - und wenn es zu viel wird, dann wird mit einem nassen Lappen grob drübergewischt.


----------



## provester (26. September 2011)

*@ all

erstmal danke für die netten Kommentare..* hier mal meine Eindrücke der ersten kleineren Testfahrten (allerdings noch nicht vollständig im angedachten Einsatzraum):

*Geometrie*

In Sachen Rahmengröße war ich auch einer der Kandidaten, welche zwischen L und XL schwankten. Ich muss sagen, ich bin derzeit mit dem L absolut zufrieden, das Bike ist schön kompakt und geht gut um die Kurve, die Sitzposition schön ausgeglichen. Wie es allerdings mit der Laufruhe aussieht, muss ich noch abschließend klären. In Sachen Steifigkeit: nunja, beide Bremsscheiben (203mm) schleifen leicht im Wiegetritt - denke dies ist aber in Anbetracht der Dimension i.O. - habe hierzu allerdings keine Erfahrungswerte, da ich bisher keine Disk >180mm hatte..
Über Verarbeitung und Finish werde ich an dieser Stelle keine Kommentar abgeben, ich denke hierüber ist alles gesagt 

*Federung*

Von der Deville bin ich (wie auch schon während der Probefahrt) sehr angetan, die Gabel wirkt auf den ersten Metern wie eine straffe CC-Gabel,welche allerdings bei entsprechender Forderung den Federweg unmittelbar bereit stellt. Das Ansprechverhalten erinnert mich an meine erste Bomber Z2 aumen: 
Die Einstellschrauben der Druckstufen musste ich allerdings erst mühselig gängig machen, hier gingen die Gewinde so schwer, dass zunächst ein drehen per Hand unmöglich war - mit ein wenig Öl und stetem drehen laufen diese aber nun kinderleicht..
Bin gespannt wie sich die Gabel auf wirklich anspruchsvollen Abfahrten schlägt. 

Der Monarch arbeitet, nunja, unauffällig - allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass er im mittleren Bereich ein wenig durchsackt - hier bin ich auf den Vip´R gespannt (der erste war defekt - ein neuer liegt schon beim Händler, bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn zu holen) - bisher also ein eher durchwachsenes Bild zur Bos-Qualität.

*Reifen*

In Sachen Reifen bin ich absolut begeistert von der Kombi RQ/MK (jeweils in 2.4) - Grip gefühlt ausgezeichnet und Rollwiderstand selbst auf Asphalt durchaus ansprechend. Auch hier steht eine abschließende Beurteilung (insbs. bei Nässe) noch aus.

*Antrieb*

Mit meiner 2x9 Übersetzung (36/24 - 11-32) bin ich für meinen Einsatzbereich (Mittelgebirge) absolut zufrieden - einzig eine Kettenführung kommt definitiv noch - hier schwanke ich noch zwischen MRP 2x und Shaman (jeweils inkl. Bash-Plate)..

Einzig die Kurbel macht mich fertig, diese störte schon am Vorgängerbike mit stetem Knacken - trotz korrekter Montage verbleibt immer ein 2mm-Spalt zwischen Lager und linkem Kurbelarm (Spacer sind korrekt verbaut), was für den Einstellring definitiv zu viel ist - habe das Gefühl, dass das Knacken hiervon kommt, da alle weiteren Teile (Lager, Blätter und Schrauben, Kassette ist fest) neu sind - macht mich noch wahnsinnig - bin für Tipps dankbar! 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 186101 (26. September 2011)

Hi,

Ich hoffe ich darf noch mal ne Frage stellen. Bin ca. 175 cm groß. Mir erschien das Oberrohr bei einem 170mm Helius AM in M recht hoch, wieviel geht da durch Steuersatz und ev. Verwendung eines S Sitzrohres weg?
Macht da das S Sitzrohr Sinn?

Grüße und Danke!!
crego


----------



## marco2 (27. September 2011)

@crego
ob du ein S oder M Sitzrohr hast, macht keinen Unterschied. Da fällt nur das Gusset weg, das Oberrohr bleibt gleich hoch. Obwohl das Oberrohr schon recht stark abfällt ist es halt gerade und so hast du zwangsläufig etwas mehr Überstandshöhe als bei einem Rahmen mit gebogenem OR. 
Zum anderen ist es halt ein ausgewachsenes Enduro und allein durch den Federweg ist das Teil recht hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2011)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Bereifung aber nicht stimmig zum Aufbau.



schwachsinn...  
die bereifung ist sogar bikepark tauglich,- und rollen wie sau. 

  #813  schwachsinns zitat.


----------



## lakekeman (27. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schwachsinn...
> die bereifung ist sogar bikepark tauglich,- und rollen wie sau.
> 
> #813  schwachsinns zitat.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


>



was ?


----------



## der-gute (27. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schwachsinn...
> die bereifung ist sogar bikepark tauglich,- und rollen wie sau.



In Albstadt fährt ein Junge mit nem Slick am HR durch den Bikepark.
Wer Albstadt kennt weiss, das es da eher erdig ist.
Funktionieren tut alles, aber halt nicht bei jedem.

was bitte ist denn Bikepark-tauglich?
Woraus ergibt sich diese Tauglichkeit?

Ich steh da mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine,
das solch CC-Pellen ab ner gewissen Geländeform für die meisten Fahrer das Risiko erhöhen.
In einem Park, in dem man nur mit Gondel oder Lift fährt, braucht man keinen Reifen der gut rollt und wenig wiegt.
Mir wäre da ein Reifen mit stabiler Karkasse wichtiger, der nicht bei nem unsauberen Einschlag weg knickt.

tauglich is der XKing sicher, kommt halt auf den Fahrstil und die Präferenzen an. Wenn im DH WC auch RacingRalph gefahren wird...

Ich lehn mich jetzt mal ganz weit ausm Fenster und behaupte,
das ihr den XKing noch nicht mit Vollgas durch ein Steinfeld oder über weite Sprünge oder durch schnelle Kurven gejagt habt...

(und nein, ich bin KEINE Referenz)


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2011)

ihr habt recht ! ! ! der reifen kann nix.


----------



## aka (27. September 2011)

provester schrieb:


> ...Der Monarch arbeitet, nunja, unauffällig - allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass er im mittleren Bereich ein wenig durchsackt - ...


Das Durchrauschen hatte ich auch bei meinem Monarch (allerdings am CC) - ich hab zum Testen mal den Daempfer am ULH eine Einstellung 'tiefer' gehaengt und finde es so stimmiger und harmonischer.


----------



## der-gute (27. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ihr habt recht ! ! ! der reifen kann nix.



du willst scheinbar unbedingt Recht haben...

das ist zum einen der Race King - wobei das nur eine Randbemerkung meinerseits ist.
zum anderen ist das CC-Race, da muss der Reifen hauptsächlich ROLLEN...

Mir aber egal, dann ist der XKing eben ein Reifen fürs Dicke.
over and out.


----------



## stuk (27. September 2011)

so ist es beim AM wie ich unter #740 berichtet habe auch.
der Luftdämpfer steht so besser im Federweg, arbeitet schneller, benötigt ca. 1 bar weniger Luft und spricht somit besser an. Insgesamt liegt das Fahrwerk so aktiver und besser auf dem Trail. 
Paßt mir zum touren viel besser so..... wollte ich erst nicht glauben, aber mein Händler/Freund hat mich mit seinem Nucleon AM überzeugt. Nach dem Umhängen und der ersten Probefahrt am Gardasee war ich sofort begeistert.....

Zitat von der N-Seite dazu:
Verstellbarkeit von Federwegen

Viele Nicolai-Modelle bieten die Möglichkeit den Federweg zu verstellen. Das Feedback, das wir von Nicolai-Fahrern bekommen, zeigt uns aber, dass diese Option bisher nur wenig genutzt wird. Die Rahmen werden in der Regel so gefahren, wie wir sie ausliefern, mit der Einstellung des maximalen Federwegs. Dabei ist weniger manchmal mehr. Probiert es doch einfach mal aus. Wird z.B. der Dämpfer bei einem Helius AM an der hinteren Aufnahme um ein Loch tiefer gesetzt und der Federweg um ca. 12 mm reduziert, fährt sich das Bike in leichtem Gelände oder auf großen Touren effektiver und kraftsparender. Beim Ion dagegen reduziert sich der Federweg von 230 auf 200 mm, wenn der Dämpfer am Umlenkhebel in der oberen Bohrung montiert wird. Die meisten Racer fahren das Ion in dieser Einstellung und schwören darauf, dass sie so schneller sind, als mit dem maximalen Federweg. Die Dämpfung arbeitet bei reduziertem Federweg aufgrund des günstigeren Übersetzungsverhältnisses übrigens ebenfalls direkter. Was bewirkt die Einhängung des Dämpfers in eine höhere oder tiefere Position bei den verschiedenen Nicolai-Modelltypen? Eingelenker: (Ufo ST, Ufo DS, Nonius CC) höhere Position: weniger Federweg; tiefere Position: mehr Federweg Mehrgelenker mit Umlenkhebel am Oberrohr: (alle Helius Modelle und Nucleon AM) höhere Position: mehr Federweg; tiefere Position: weniger Federweg) Mehrgelenker mit Umlenkhebel am Unterrohr: (Nucleon E2, Ion ST) höhere Position: weniger Federweg; tiefere Position: mehr Federweg


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> du willst scheinbar unbedingt Recht haben...
> 
> das ist zum einen der Race King - wobei das nur eine Randbemerkung meinerseits ist.
> zum anderen ist das CC-Race, da muss der Reifen hauptsächlich ROLLEN...
> ...



nein mir ist es egal... wie du oben erwähnt hast,- fährt der  Typ aus Albstadt mit seinen abgefahrenen reifen bestimmt besser als ich (und du)

mir geht es nur darum, das die leute immer meinen,- mit einem CC/AM reifen muss/oder kann man  nur CC/AM fahren,- für alles ander ist dieser reifen zu schwach.
seien wir doch mal ehrlich... jeder CC Profi mit seinem race oder x king reifen fährt härter und schneller als wir hobby freerider.  

die Randbemerkung auf dem Foto mit dem Race King war ja bewusst von mir... 
der Race King ist ein reiner CC reifen,- der gerade voll übers steinfeld ballert. 

nix für ungut...  die reifenfrage ist ähnlich der sattelfrage.


----------



## der-gute (27. September 2011)

ist ähnlich der Partnerfrage ist ähnlich...

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (27. September 2011)

Leider verschenkst du so aber Federweg... Ein verkleinern der Luftkammer ist der bessere Weg - notfalls indem man einfach nen ml Öl in die Luftkammer gibt (übers Ventil einfach möglich).

EDIT: War aufs Durchrauschen des Dämpfers bezogen...


----------



## stuk (27. September 2011)

jaein, die 12 mm mehr braucht man nicht wirklich beim Enduro-touren, für Bikeparkjumper und "Mini-DHler" siehts vielleicht anders aus.
Die Anlenkung und nicht nur das Verhalten des Dämpfers ist im zweiten Loch von oben ist einfach effektiver.
Mein Tipp: einfach mal probieren. 
mfg


----------



## Ge!st (27. September 2011)

Mein AM habe ich heute wiegen lassen, Ergebnis 15,8 kg. Damit ist mein AM kein Leichtgewicht, aber ich denke, für meine Version mit AFR-Unterrohr, der HS, 180er Gabel und der Vario-Sattenstütze ist das schon ok. Außerdem ist mir das Gewicht ehe nicht soooo wichtig.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. September 2011)

Das finde ich ein super Gewicht für dein AM.

Was wiegt der Rahmen alleine?


----------



## Ge!st (27. September 2011)

Was der Rahmen wiegt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich habe die Teile nicht einzeln gewogen. Das fertige Bike habe ich heute bei einem Händler, den ich schon lange kenne, mal wiegen lassen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. September 2011)

Schade. Bin gerade in der Findungsphase für einen neuen Rahmen...

Kannst du mal einen Vergleich Nonius-AM beschreiben?


----------



## dr.juggles (27. September 2011)

@geist - hast du einen L rahmen?


----------



## Ge!st (27. September 2011)

Ja, das ist ein Rahmen in Größe L. Von der Körpergröße und Schrittlänge wäre sowohl ein M wie L in Frage gekommen. Ich habe dann bei Nicolai angefragt, zu welcher Rahmengröße sie mir raten würden und bei dem angedachten Einsatzspecktrum hat man mir zu L geraten.


----------



## chorge (27. September 2011)

Mit den verwendeten Komponenten (Laufräder!) geht das Gewicht in Ordnung! Mein altes Helius FR, welches ja teilweise dem AM entspricht, aber zusätzlich noch die dicken Kettenstreben hat, wiegt etwa 1 Kg weniger, bei deutlich leichterem Aufbau... Bist also im grünen Bereich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (27. September 2011)

@MarcoFibr

Was mein Nonius CC aktuell auf die Waage bringt, weiß ich nicht, ich habe ja einiges umgerüstet wie z.B. die Gabel von Pike 454 auf Revelation und dürfte so zwischen 13,5 und 14 kg liegen.

Das AM ist der beste Allrounder, den ich bisher unter dem Hintern hatte, mit dem Bike geht es gut den Berg hoch und auch gut den Beg runter und dabei spielt es keine Rolle wie ruppig der Weg bzw. der Trail ist, im Gegenteil, wenn es härter zur Sache geht, macht das AM so richtig Fun. 

Das CC ist mehr der Tourer, wobei die 150er Gabel und die 145 mm Federweg am Heck schon viel zulassen. Wenn ich Strecke machen will, Tempo bolzen will, auf der Straße, auf Forstweg und auch mal abseits einen Trail fahren will, dann ist das CC meine Wahl. Wenn es abwechslungsreich bergauf und bergab gehen soll mit technisch anspruchsvolleren Trails, mit Geröll, verblockten Abschnitten, Wurzelpassgen, Stufen und auch Jumps, dann ist das AM die Wahl.

Das Gewicht spielt dabei für mich keine große Rolle, ich bin vor ein Paar Wochen mit meinem Nukleon TFR eine Tour von fast 117 km (auf Landstraßen und Waldwegen) gefahren...


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. September 2011)

117km mit dem TFR... Respekt und danke für deine Antwort.

Muss mal ein AM irgendwo zur Probe fahren....


----------



## Diamondaine (27. September 2011)

Möchte mir Anfang 2012 nen Helius AM aufbauen, da man sich ja so langsam gedanken über Teile und Rahmen machen sollte ergaben sich bei mir auf der Nicolai Homepage bzw. Order Generator mehrere Fragen.

- Im Ordergenerator sind nun 1 1/8" Steuerrohr und tapered die Optionen, ist 1.5 Steuerrohr nur also Standard? Bei anderen Modellen ist das 1.5 noch bei den optionen zu finden.

- Auf der Homepage ist das ION 14 in der Farbe Applegreen elox. Im Ordergenerator gibts diese Farbe aber weder beim AM noch beim ION 14. Kommt das noch oder ist das auf Anfrage oder ist Grün Elox, das gleiche?

Diamondaine


----------



## trailterror (27. September 2011)

Richtig. 1.5 ist jetzt standard beim AM.


----------



## c_w (27. September 2011)

Wegen der Farbe würde ich mal anfragen.

Aber... wenn du Anfang 2012 aufbauen willst, musst du langsam den Rahmen ordern ;-)


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2011)

ist das die neue DM schwinge??

http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. September 2011)

jap!


----------



## trailterror (29. September 2011)

freu 

Also entwicklung und proberei seitens N abgeschlossen? Ist die strebe schon serienreiffertig?? So würde mein bike hoffentlich den warteschleifstatus verlassen


----------



## Tompfl (30. September 2011)

habe heute mit Vinc telefoniert, meinen bestellten Helius AM, Lieferung Kw 46 bekomme ich auf Wunsch schon mit direct mount, allerdings  mit Umwerfer X9 2- fach, direkt von Nicolai, der Umwerfer wird scheinbar bearbeitet. Preis noch nicht bekannt, wird sich aber, denk ich in Grenzen halten. Kanns nicht genau sagen, ich glaub aber das alle neu gefertigten Helius AM schon den dm bekommen.


----------



## trailterror (30. September 2011)

Funktioniert an deiner dm schwinge nur ein von N modifizierter umwerfer?

Danke für die antwort


----------



## Tompfl (30. September 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Funktioniert an deiner dm schwinge nur ein von N modifizierter umwerfer?
> 
> Danke für die antwort



jou, so hat es Vinc gesagt,modifizierter X9 2-fach Umwerfer kommt mit dem Rahmen


----------



## trailterror (30. September 2011)

Dann frag ich mich ob du die "endversion" der dm schwinge bekommst weil du ja nicht "beliebig" den umwerfer bei bedarf tauschen kannst....


----------



## Tompfl (1. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob es die Endversion sein wird, als ich mit Vinc telefoniert habe hat er kurz Rücksprache mit Kalle gehalten. Nach Kalles Aussage kommen alle Rahmen in diesen Zeitraum schon mit dm. Also denk ich, daß dies schon die Serienversion sein wird. Wenn nicht, auch kein Problem für mich passt die Ausführung und nen Umwerfer brauch ich eh neu.


----------



## checkb (1. Oktober 2011)

Lese hier nicht mehr lückenlos mit, habe mal ne Frage:

Directmount, 216er Dämpfer, HS Aufnahme und 1,5 Zoll sind jetzt Serienmässig beim AM?

Hat sich auch was beim Gewicht getan?

checkb


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt alles  beim gewicht hat sich, soweit ich weiss, nix getan....

Nur die neue dm schwinge wirft fragezeichen auf. Es gibt mittlerweile wohl ne dm schwinge (wie oben von trompfl) berichtet für die aber ein dm umwerfer von N bearbeitet werden muss damit er funktioniert!

Ich frag mich ob das die finale version, oder ne übergangslösung ist??

Guru, weisst du was

Danke


----------



## Ge!st (2. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die DM-Schwinge so wie sie jetzt ist, ein Serienteil darstellt, also das man einen extra von Nicolai angepassten Umwerfer für die Schwingenmontage braucht, dann wäre das aus meiner Sicht keine vernünftige Umsetzung des Konzepts. Wenn das allerdings noch nicht die endgültige Version darstellt, warum wird diese Lösung dann schon von Nicolai angeboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2011)

100% agree


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Guru, weisst du was
> 
> Danke



Das Teil wird wenn alles fertig ist ganz normal mit DM Umwerfer fahrbar sein. Warum Prototypen rausgehauen werden weiss ich aber leider auch nicht, vielleicht war das ja den Kunden egal.


----------



## User85319 (2. Oktober 2011)

directmount? hab ich was verpasst???


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Oktober 2011)

Offensichtlich


----------



## checkb (2. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. 

Anna Maria Helius macht nach 3 Jahren immer noch nicht schlapp und ich habe keinen Grund das Urlaubsgeld zu verprassen. 

checkb

PS: X12 wäre noch geil als Standard. Haben jetzt immer mehr Leute und man hätte dann auf dem Trail immer ein passendes Schaltauge zum tauschen.


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das Teil wird wenn alles fertig ist ganz normal mit DM Umwerfer fahrbar sein. Warum Prototypen rausgehauen werden weiss ich aber leider auch nicht, vielleicht war das ja den Kunden egal.



 danke guru
Mmmhhh, Komisch das ganze...

Kommt die fertige noch 2011, was meinst? du?


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube schon


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2011)




----------



## slayerrider (4. Oktober 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: X12 wäre noch geil als Standard. Haben jetzt immer mehr Leute und man hätte dann auf dem Trail immer ein passendes Schaltauge zum tauschen.



Das wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben. Als ich vinc (oder jemand anders) drauf angesprochen hatte, war die Ansage ziemlich klar:  Das ist von der Konkurrenz, dafür müssten wir an sie Geld zahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (4. Oktober 2011)

> Das wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben. Als ich vinc (oder jemand anders) drauf angesprochen hatte, war die Ansage ziemlich klar: Das ist von der Konkurrenz, dafür müssten wir an sie Geld zahlen...



Naja, schaun mer mal, drängt ja bei mir nicht.  Wäre einfach praktisch, da es quasi ein neuer Standard ist.

checkb


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2011)

morgen kommt die gabel,- dann steht die karre von meinem schwager bis zum WE


----------



## Tompfl (7. Oktober 2011)

Bin gerade dabei für mein bestellten Helius AM Rahmen nen Vorbau auszusuchen, bin beim Syntace Megaforce 2 gelandet. Was empfehlt Ihr denn für eine Vorbaulänge beim L Rahmen. Bin 1,83 m und habe ne 87 Schrittlänge. Ich denke mit ner 50 mm Länge komme ich gut hin, was glaub Ihr?


----------



## ibislover (7. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube, dass du ausprobieren musst was dir am besten passt.
sowas kann man nicht empfehlen, da dies zu sehr an persönlichen vorlieben hängt.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass du ausprobieren musst was dir am besten passt.
> sowas kann man nicht empfehlen, da dies zu sehr an persönlichen vorlieben hängt.



ganz genau... 
 mein schwager ist 1,82m hat einen M rahmen dazu einen (für ihn passenden) 75mm Thomson vorbau.


----------



## Tompfl (7. Oktober 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass du ausprobieren musst was dir am besten passt.
> sowas kann man nicht empfehlen, da dies zu sehr an persönlichen vorlieben hängt.



Schon klar, das ich das ganze noch anpassen muss, evtl. ließt hier aber jemand mit der die selben Maße hat wie ich und mir sagen kann was er für ne Vorbaulänge fährt, damit hätte ich dann schon mal nen Richtwert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> schon mal nen Richtwert.


welchen richtwert ? 
mein schwager ist nur 1cm kleiner (bei gleicher schrittlänge)  und fährt was völlig anderes wie du.


----------



## stuk (7. Oktober 2011)

bin 182 habe einen m-rahmen und 70er vorbau.
würde an deiner stelle, bei einem l-rahmen nicht mehr als 50 verbauen
aber wie schon gesagt, jeder hat dabei andere vorlieben.......


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Oktober 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Bin 1,83 m und habe ne 87 Schrittlänge. Ich denke mit ner 50 mm Länge komme ich gut hin, was glaub Ihr?



Ja, 50mm sollte gut passen! Das wäre die erste Option die ich testen würde.


----------



## sluette (7. Oktober 2011)

würde ich auch nehmen. ich fahre bei 184cm einen M rahmen mit 50mm vorbau. meine schrittlänge kenne ich nicht...


----------



## flyingscot (7. Oktober 2011)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel: Ich fahre bei 180/87cm und M-Rahmen ein 75mm-Vorbau. Der M-Rahmen ist halt schon ganz schön kurz, zumindest bei dem großen Stützenauszug, den ich für meine langen Haxen brauche...


----------



## Tompfl (7. Oktober 2011)

Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe, aufgrund doch einiger hilfreicher Antworten werde ich nun mal nen 50er Vorbau probieren.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Oktober 2011)

ja moin, von mir auch nochmal kurz:

bin 183cm, fahre das AM in L mit 55mm Vorbau.
natürlich null spacer und lo-riser lenker (12mm rise).
Ich mags lang, flach, laufruhig, race-mäßig.

gruß rainer


----------



## tommi101 (8. Oktober 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Schon klar, das ich das ganze noch anpassen muss, evtl. ließt hier aber jemand mit der die selben Maße hat wie ich und mir sagen kann was er für ne Vorbaulänge fährt, damit hätte ich dann schon mal nen Richtwert.



Ich (1,86m/90cmSL) habe zwar nicht die gleichen Maße wie Du.....aber beim Material liegen wir gleich auf.
L-Rahmen mit 50mm Thomson X4
Hier nochmal proportional in Seitenansicht:


----------



## trailterror (8. Oktober 2011)

Einfach nur super schön so ein raw AM  will auch, aber zögere einfach zu sehr mit der pflege und diesem salz/schweiss mist! Hast du bisher probleme gehabt?


----------



## tommi101 (8. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Einfach nur super schön so ein raw AM  will auch, aber zögere einfach zu sehr mit der pflege und diesem salz/schweiss mist! Hast du bisher probleme gehabt?



Nach einem gutem halben Jahr sieht man schon diverse Gebrauchsspuren, aber mir gefällt es immer noch und ich find ein paar Schattierungen nicht schlimm. Wenn man sehr penibel ist und gerne putzt, hat man mit einem eloxierten Rahmen sicher mehr Freude. Wegen dem Schweiss hab ich das Oberrohr oberhalb auch mit Folie abgeklebt.
Ich hab mich hauptsächlich für Raw entschieden, da ich mir bei keiner der Elox-Farben wirklich sicher war ob es mir optisch dauerhaft gut gefällt. Da ich in den letzten Jahren einiges an Rahmen ausprobiert hatte, sollte mein nächstes Bike farblich schlicht gehalten werden und die Funktion Priorität haben. Dieses Vorhaben ist mit dem Helius AM absolut aufgegangen.....hatte diesen Sommer schon sehr viel Spaß mit dem Bike - weil es einfach funzt und PASST!  

Mein neues HT ist allerdings wieder genau das Gegenteil......denn nichts ist so beständig wie die Abwechslung :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar  weiterhin viel spass damit


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2011)

grobe Vormontage. 














Bash wird gerade passend gemacht.

 kompl. gewicht 14.7kg.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir, schöner Aufbau und das Gewicht geht auch in Ordnung. Selbst die silberne Kurbel macht sich gut


----------



## chorge (10. Oktober 2011)

Mz rulez!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, schöner Aufbau und das Gewicht geht auch in Ordnung. Selbst die silberne Kurbel macht sich gut



ist ne RAW deore,- der saint bash wird noch angepasst. 
trotzdem ist die kurbel/bash einheit nur ne übergangslösung


----------



## stuk (10. Oktober 2011)

gayfällt


----------



## Ge!st (10. Oktober 2011)

Jo schaut doch gut aus.


----------



## chorge (10. Oktober 2011)

Bis auf die Kurbel ist das Bike 100% porno! Auch wenn mir lila nicht soooo gefällt... Aber genau so, mit dem Hauptrahmen in nem frischen hellen pastelgrün, könnte ich mir mein Traum-AM vorstellen. (OK - ein Schwalbe würde mir, seit ich weiß wie gut die RubberQueen ist, nicht mehr ans Rad kommen!)
 Grad ärgerlich, dass mein olles FR so dermaßen gut funktioniert, dass es mir echt schwer fällt, ein neues Bike aufzubauen. 

Frage: Funktioniert der DHX mit großer Luftkammer im AM Rahmen gut, oder rauscht er durch den Federweg? Bei meinem alten FR musste ich ja auf die kleine Kammer umbauen...


----------



## stuk (10. Oktober 2011)

mein dhx-air funktioniert prima, in der zweiten aufhängung von oben soger perfekt!!!!
verstehe nie was so viele gegen den dämpfer haben!!!!!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (10. Oktober 2011)

Finds auch besser als erwartet


----------



## sluette (10. Oktober 2011)

ich würde den DHX Air auch als perfekt für's AM bezeichnen, würde allersings gerne mal einen marzocchi rocco oder demnächst canecreek testen.


----------



## checkb (10. Oktober 2011)

Rocket Ron am AM?


----------



## lakekeman (10. Oktober 2011)

Probiert doch mal im Vergleich einen Dämpfer mit effektiven Druckstufen und/bzw. Stahlfeder statt Luft.
Den DHX Air fand ich bisher am schlechtesten, aber auch damit kann man gut Rad fahren keine Frage!
Nur wie kann etwas perfekt sein, wenn man die Alternativen gar nicht kennt?
Ist nicht böse gemeint, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!


----------



## stuk (10. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht haben wir ja schon andere Dämpfertypen verbaut gehabt bzw. an AMs von Freunden gefahren?


----------



## Eksduro (10. Oktober 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Rocket Ron am AM?


 

ich wollte es mir ja verkneifen weil ich weiß das "der aufbauer" deshalb schon so manche diskussion ausgefochten hat aber ich musste spontan auch an einen breit gebauten navy seal soldaten in kampfmontur, aber statt fetten armeestiefeln mit ballett schühchen denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (10. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> vielleicht haben wir ja schon andere Dämpfertypen verbaut gehabt bzw. an AMs von Freunden gefahren?




Jup - dann ist es doch super dass er dir am besten gefällt - jeder wie er mag


----------



## stuk (10. Oktober 2011)

ja so ist es
kommt aber auch immer drauf an wie man sein bike nutzt. ich fahr ehr touren und nutze es mehr als trailbike. für härteres wäre vielleicht ein coil besser jedoch auch schwerer, was beim touren nachteilig wäre.

eigentlich bin ich sogar ein coil-fan, fahre generell nur noch coil-gabeln und im helius cc bin ich am liebsten einen coil-dämpfer gefahren. 
Da mein AM damals jedoch mit der neuen Aufhängung geliefert wurde, wurde es auf die Schnelle mit einem Monarch aufgebaut, so kam ich zum luftdämpfer, dieser war mir aber zu langsam. Test mit dhx-coil, vivid-coil und dhx-air haben ergeben das ich bisher beim dhx-air hängen blieb.

aber vielleicht, habe ich mir meinem auch einfach nur glück??? 

mfg


----------



## GeEk (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Ende des Monats wird nun endlich mein Helius AM Rahmen geliefert, deshalb muss ich mir so langsam Gedanken um den Aufbau des Bikes machen 
Im Großen und Ganzen schwebt mir so etwas ähnliches wie nuts definig All-Mountain-Projekt vor.
z.Z. hänge ich an der Kurbel-Frage:
Die Truvativ Descendant ist mir für einen leichten Freerider /Enduro oderwasauchimmer etwas zu robust. Die gehört wohl eher an mein ION ST...
Doch was wäre die Alternative??

Shimano XTR
Truvative Stylo OCT
e.thirteen / the.hive XC Single Speed Kurbel
???
Letztendlich suche ich eine Kurbel, die leicht ist, trotzdem auch mal einen Ausflug in den Bikepark mit macht (ich rede hier aber nicht von 10m Roadgaps oder ähnlichem) und auch noch gut aussieht (das Auge fährt ja schließlich mit).
Besonders die e.thirteen / the.hive Kurbel interresiert mich, da sie: gut aussieht, vom Gewicht her passt und  dann doch etwas günstiger als die XTR ist.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesen Kurbeln (und der e.thirteen im speziellen) im rauen Alltag??
Zur e.thirteen gibts auf der Startseite ja z.Z. einen Testbericht, aber aus dem geht mir nicht klar genug hervor ob der Einsatzbereich für mich passt...

Bitte um Meinungen oder Alternativvorschläge.

Danke und Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Oktober 2011)

Shimanon Saint oder SLX als Kurbel!

@KHUJAND= Hammer Rad/ 
Rocket Ron sind nicht schlecht. Sollte jeder mal testen. Im Sommer super!


----------



## sluette (11. Oktober 2011)

ich habe meine Hammerschmidt demontiert und fahre nun eine aktuelle SRAM X0 kurbel. ist aber noch im montagezustand da ich probleme mit der kefü an der HS ISCG habe.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> @KHUJAND= Hammer Rad/



DANKE ! der bash ist angepasst,- warte nur noch auf passende schuhe für den navy seal soldaten . 

danach gibts schöne fotos.


----------



## PoisonB (11. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> .


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2011)

was meint ihr... weisse aufkl. drann oder so lassen. ?


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Oktober 2011)

So lassen


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2011)

ich würd´s nich so lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (12. Oktober 2011)

weisse oder die masch. bau


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2011)

ehrlich gesagt nimmt der ganze kabelsalat  der am unterrohr langläuft viel pl. weg. teilweise werden dann die grossen aufkl. vom kabel bedeckt. 

da lob ich mir doch die "alte"  kabelführung unter´m oberrohr.   

so ohne aufkl. kommt der rahmen viel mehr zur geltung. 
(meiner meinung nach)


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich würd´s nich so lassen



Na gut: transparente Aufkleber tät ich mir noch gefallen lassen 




KHUJAND schrieb:


> so ohne aufkl. kommt der rahmen viel mehr zur geltung.
> (meiner meinung nach)



Recht hatter!


----------



## nollak (12. Oktober 2011)

Definitiv ohne Aufkleber!


----------



## stuk (12. Oktober 2011)

kenn da jemanden der auch kleine Aufkleber hat! 
vielleicht so einen in weiss aufs oberrohr?


----------



## Timmy35 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin für weiße Aufkleber, zumindest die kleinen. So fehlt da irgendwie noch was.

Und die Kurbel in schwarz. Das Silber passt gar nicht, und weiß wäre vielleicht zuviel.

Aber sieht schon echt super aus.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2011)

gute Frage


----------



## timtim (12. Oktober 2011)

wenn aufkleber ,dann in rahmenfarbe , purple glänzend oder matt.
weiss eher nicht , m.m. , das passt so schon sehr gut


----------



## tommi101 (12. Oktober 2011)

Für mich ist es jetzt schon etwas zuviel der weissen Farbe. Wenn ich mir den Purple-AM-Rahmen auf den -N-HP dagegen anschaue, gefällt mir die Kombination mit schwarzem Hinterbau+Decor besser......sieht irgendwie aggressiver aus und bietet mehr Möglichkeiten für weiteres Eloxblingbling
Solange es dem Besitzer aber so taugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (12. Oktober 2011)

IMHO sind weisse Sticker perfekt! Evtl. die ExtraLove-Sticker... Der Nicolai-Schiftzug ist so dermaßen schön, und v.A. konsequent über all die Jahre gleich geblieben - der MUSS einfach ans Bike...


----------



## Tuti (13. Oktober 2011)

Fertig. 







Rahmen: Heluis AM in M.
Dämpfer: Fox DHX-AIR 5.0
Gabel: Marzocchi 55 TST 2 Air
Schaltgruppe: Shimano XT
Laufradsatz: Spank/Formula/Maxxis-Minion 
Kurbel:Shimano Deore RAW + Shimano Saint Bash. 
Kettenführung: NC 17 Stinger (2 fach)
Pedalen: NC17 Sudpin III
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Bremsen: Formula MEGA mit Avid Scheiben. 
Lenker: Spank
Steuersatz: Acros
Griffe: Acros 
Vorbau: Thomson (70mm) 
Sattel: Syncros

__________________
ges. Gewicht 15,15 Kg. (lt. Kern Wage)


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)




----------



## antique (13. Oktober 2011)

Schickes Radl  - Dein Wohnzimmer ist aber sehr Bike-Workshop-lastig ausgestattet 
Wie schaffst Du es den Teppich ohne Flecken zu erhalten? 

Farbe vom Bildradl im Hintergrund gefällt ebenfalls


----------



## Timmy35 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, da ist eher der Workshop sehr wohnzimmermäßig ausgestattet.

Aber das mit den Ölflecken frage ich mich auch.


----------



## antique (13. Oktober 2011)

Das mag sein - ich hab nicht dran gedacht das auch ein Workshop ein klein wenig wohnzimmer-lastig ausgestattet sein kann. 
Bei mir wird das Feierabendbier im Stehen bzw. sitzen auf der Werkbank getrunken. 
Ich schraub aber nicht nur an Radln - vierrädrige Gefährten wollen ebenfalls repariert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

mein bzw. unser zimmer  
wenn geschraubt wird,- kommt eine gummy matte auf den sisal teppich. 




das Rad habe ich (günstich) für meinen Schwager aufgebaut


----------



## antique (13. Oktober 2011)

*Das* ist ein Multifunktionsworkshop  

Gummimatte klingt gut - aber mir ist das für die Werkstatt viel zu aufwändig, da bleib ich lieber beim eingeschränkten Nutzen (reiner Werkstattbetrieb)
Sofa hätte bei mir eh keinen Platz - viel zu viel Zeug drinnen. Muss jedesmal umräumen wenn ein neues Projekt ansteht  - bald einen Anbau machen damit der ganze Krempel besser gelagert werden kann. 

Leider nimmt ein zerlegtes Auto den dreifachen Lagerplatz wie im zusammengebauten Zustand ein


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Oktober 2011)

@Tuti: super, ist richtig gut geworden! Und die Minions passen jetzt auch besser zum Bike. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @Tuti: super, ist richtig gut geworden! Und die Minions passen jetzt auch besser zum Bike. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit



er hats ja auch noch nicht einmal gesehen...  
er kommt am WE und holt es ab.

trotzdem hätte ich die RocketRon mal gerne getestet... 
(doch die hetzjagt will ich mir erspaaren)


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Oktober 2011)

Am Wochenende  Solange würde ich das nicht durchalten, ich stände spätestens heute Abend auf der Matte


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Am Wochenende  Solange würde ich das nicht durchalten, ich stände spätestens heute Abend auf der Matte



er arbeitet viel,- und hat werktags wenig zeit mal eben nach Ob. zu fahren.


----------



## Eksduro (13. Oktober 2011)

die schuhe gefallen mir auch besser


finds von den teilen her nen schönen aufbau, aber die farbkombi is so gar nich meins, aber da hat ja jeder seins


----------



## Ge!st (13. Oktober 2011)

Das weiß kommt auf den Fotos schon sehr dominant, aber das sollte in natura schon etwas anders aussehen, weiß überstrahlt in Fotos sehr leicht, da müsste man eine Abgleich machen und normalisieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das weiß kommt auf den Fotos schon sehr dominant, aber das sollte in natura schon etwas anders aussehen, weiß überstrahlt in Fotos sehr leicht, da müsste man eine Abgleich machen und normalisieren.



du sagst es... weiss im /unterm neonlicht ist grausig.


----------



## G-Funk (13. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht echt Super aus 

Ich finde dat passt wie die Faust auf die Auge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2011)

irgendwann muss Khujand noch verraten, was der Rahmen gekostet hat.
war bestimmt a bissel reduziert, das gute Stück...


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> irgendwann muss Khujand noch verraten, was der Rahmen gekostet hat.
> war bestimmt a bissel reduziert, das gute Stück...



hab sehr lange lange gesucht... u. was gutes (günstiges) zusammengestellt bekommen.
ges. bin ich (bzw.mein schwager) auf 2285,- euro kompl. Rad gekommen.
alles NEU ! 
ok,- dämpfer und rahmen waren vorher ca. 20 km. gefahren worden.


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ges. bin ich (bzw.mein schwager) auf 2285,- euro kompl. Rad gekommen.
> alles NEU !
> ok,- dämpfer und rahmen waren vorher ca. 20 km. gefahren worden.



 Krass! Das ist aber gelogen, oder? 

Ernsthaft: Der Schnapper-Preis macht das ohnehin schon schicke Rad in seiner Gesamtheit noch cooler


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Krass! Das ist aber gelogen, oder?
> 
> Ernsthaft: Der Schnapper-Preis macht das ohnehin schon schicke Rad in seiner Gesamtheit noch cooler



doch doch... 

*gabel 299,- 
*kompl. laufradsatz (inkl. Reifen) 120,- 
*kompl. Shim. XT teile 100,- 
*fox-dhx air 5.0 200,- 
*formula beremse 120,- 
*deore kurbel/mit xt innenlager/mit saint bash 30,- 
*Thomson vorbau 40,- 
*NC 17 Sudpin III Ped. 40,- 

usw...


----------



## antique (14. Oktober 2011)

WIE sind solche Preise möglich  Ich kauf auch grad Teile für verschiedene Radl und wundere mich nur noch über die genannten Preise! 

Selbst Gebrauchtteile sind teurer wie Deine Auflistung - jetzt bin ich total verwirrt und frag mich wie sowas möglich ist. 
Oder sind die Preise Ergebnisse einer Sammelbestellung über einen Club etc. beim Großhändler direkt unter Umgehung des regionalen Einzelhandels? 

Laufräder (LRS) sind selbst bei großen Versendern in vernünftiger Qualität nicht unter mindestens EUR 450 bis 500 zu bekommen. Wenn eine bessere Nabe gewünscht wird kann sich der Kaufpreis vervielfachen 

Würde mich über ne Anleitung zum günstigen Teilekauf sehr freuen


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2011)

die Gabel hätt ich sicher nicht genommen...

das sind dann nahezu nur 1000 Euro für den Rahmen!!!


----------



## ibislover (14. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> WIE sind solche Preise möglich ...


ganz einfach indem man leute aus der branche kennt.
die margen sind "rießig" und entsprechend können ersparnisse bei den passenden kontakten auch rießig sein.
thats life!


----------



## antique (14. Oktober 2011)

Kaufe seit mehreren Jahren bei einem Händler bestimmte Radlteile ein - mehr wie 5% Nachlass (wenn ich bar zahle und  nicht per Creditkarte) habe ich noch nie bekommen. 
Mal ein Sonderangebot weil die neuen Parts geringe optische Mängel haben - aber sonst bestehen die Händler in der Regel auf ihren Preis. 

Mich ärgert die Preisangabe gewaltig - es wäre besser gewesen wenn solche Reduktionen im Hintergrund geblieben wären. Dann könnte ich geruhsam meiner Arbeit nachgehen und müßte nicht mit Grummeln im Bauch zurück bleiben. 

Der Rahmen von Nicolai wird sicher nur ganz wenig unter dem VK Preis abgegeben worden sein - andere Handlungsweise würde mich als normalen, doofen und Vollpreiszahler gewaltig ärgern. Für Vorführradl gibts immer mal gute Nachlässe - aber wenn das nun auch bei normaler Produktion üblich wird - fühle ich mich wie auf dem türkischen Bazar. Kann doch nicht sein das hochwertige Teile plötzlich verramscht werden, oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> ganz einfach indem man leute aus der branche kennt.
> die margen sind "rießig" und entsprechend können ersparnisse bei den passenden kontakten auch rießig sein.
> thats life!



genau ... 
soll jetzt aber nicht höchnäsig klingen... sorry,-wenn ich mit den preisen einge verwirrt habe.   

@ der-gute  
der erste eindruck der 2011er Marzocchi 55 TST2 Air ist absolute sahne... verarbeitung/funktion/bedienbarkeit TOP 
nur die aufkl. sind wie immer hässlich.
--> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=111011073832&pnr=19069



@antique das ist dein problem... wenn du deinen händler (vor ort) bei laune hällst,- das netz ist riesen gross ! 
5%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2011)

neue KeFü für das Nonius Rad von meinen Sohn. 
kostet mich 10,-    

das ist ein angemessener preis für diesen pfennigs artikel.
 und nicht 40,- (sprich 80 DM)


----------



## stuk (14. Oktober 2011)

Nicolai verramscht die Rahmen nicht!!!
Angebote für Test,Gebraucht,leichte Mängel, nicht abgenommene/zu spät stornierte in ungewöhnlichen (schlecht verkaufbaren) Farben, gibt es jedoch schon bei der Hausmesse, über die Stocklist und auf Anfrage.

also alles im "Rahmen"

und laßt uns hier nicht übers Geld reden!!!!!!

arthur; ich dachte Du magst diese art von "Führung" gar nicht leiden.
Berichte mal bitte bei Erfahrung über die Funktion.


----------



## checkb (14. Oktober 2011)

> Kaufe seit mehreren Jahren bei einem Händler bestimmte Radlteile ein - mehr wie 5% Nachlass (wenn ich bar zahle und nicht per Creditkarte) habe ich noch nie bekommen.
> Mal ein Sonderangebot weil die neuen Parts geringe optische Mängel haben - aber sonst bestehen die Händler in der Regel auf ihren Preis.



Ein Grund den Händler zu wechseln.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Oktober 2011)

Äh, die Kefü hast du doch immer gerne niedergemacht, woher der Sinneswandel, mal gefahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> und laßt uns hier nicht übers Geld reden!!!!!!



HAST RECHT ! 
aber manches muss sein.

@Moonboot42
 ja... klasse das teil.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Oktober 2011)

Tja, siehste, erst fahren dann motzen. Ich find sie auch gut und die V2.0 kommt mir auch ans Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoisonB (14. Oktober 2011)

Mein altes  Rad -leider gestohlen- hat 600,- euro gekostet.


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Oktober 2011)

Krasses Bike, das Lila/weisse!! I LOVE IT


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> () und laßt uns hier nicht übers Geld reden!!!!!!



Das wär mir angesichts der o.g. Preise auch sehr recht, wenn ich da an meine anstehenden Investitionen denke


----------



## antique (14. Oktober 2011)

Sicher gehört mein Händler nicht zu den ganz billigen Anbietern: wenn ich mal eben so schnell Teile benötige bekomme ich diese ohne lange Lieferzeit (nach Griff ins Lagerregal ) und genau passend! 

Bei den Online Anbietern fehlt oft genug eine genaue Erklärung und technische Daten - wie oft habe ich schon falsch bestellte Teile retournieren müssen  Und dann muss die Gutschrift halt wieder in andere Teile investiert werden - hab eh den Überblick verloren weil ich nicht mehr genau weiss wo ich überall noch Gutschriften habe. 
Beim Händler vor Ort ist Rückgabe ohne Gewese möglich, kann dann gleich das richtige Teil mitnehmen und die Sache ist erledigt. 

Nur bei Teilen die ich genau bestellen kann (Art. Nr. XYZ in Ausführung black) überlege ich manchmal eine Webbasierte Lösung - und fahre meistens dann doch beim Händler vor Ort vorbei und hol mir die Sachen dort. Teilweise mit saftigen Aufschlägen - dort kann ich wenigstens die Teile vor Bestellung anfassen und genau überprüfen - das vermisse ich beim Onlineanbieter enorm. 

Manche mögen mich jetzt altmodisch nennen - mir fällt Einkaufen ohne direkten Dialog mit Anbieter schwer und ich lasse mich nur zu gerne zu weiteren Spontankäufen überreden - die dann nach Auslieferung eigentlich überhaupt nicht benötigt werden.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2011)

da hast du ja auch recht... ^^
selbst ich fahre zu meinem örtlichen händler  (Rose)   und kaufe dort div. angebote im sommer/winter schlussverkauf.


----------



## der-gute (14. Oktober 2011)

Braucht noch jemand n gescheites Federbein?

http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...IVID-10001/SubProducts/KFB-RSVIVID-10001-0001

PS: wann is wieder mal ein W/SSV bei Rose?


----------



## Ge!st (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte einen Tipp für die Nutzer der Hammerschmidt: Ich habe meine HS mit *Weicon Ketten und Seilspray* bis auf ein leises Rattern im Overdrive, zur Ruhe gebracht. Ich habe von dem Zeug in einem Thread gelesen und haben es dann selbst ausprobiert. Die erste Anwandung brachte zwar eine hörbare Verbessrung des Geräuschpegels, aber erst nach der zweiten Anwendung ist meine HS jetzt wirklich leise, so wie das auch in dem oben genannten Thread schon von anderen berichtet wurde. Bei mit ist seit ca. 14 Tagen Ruhe eingekehrt (bei der Anwendung nur nicht sparen, kräftig rein mit dem Zeug und dann min. 12 Stunden liegen lassen), bei denen die das schon seit Längerem einsetzen, hält der Effekt schon seit vielen Wochen oder gar Monaten an, bei mir wie geschrieben seit 14 Tagen.


----------



## JAY-L (21. Oktober 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen Tipp für die Nutzer der Hammerschmidt: Ich habe meine HS mit *Weicon Ketten und Seilspray* bis auf ein leises Rattern im Overdrive, zur Ruhe gebracht. Ich habe von dem Zeug in einem Thread gelesen und haben es dann selbst ausprobiert. Die erste Anwandung brachte zwar eine hörbare Verbessrung des Geräuschpegels, aber erst nach der zweiten Anwendung ist meine HS jetzt wirklich leise, so wie das auch in dem oben genannten Thread schon von anderen berichtet wurde. Bei mit ist seit ca. 14 Tagen Ruhe eingekehrt (bei der Anwendung nur nicht sparen, kräftig rein mit dem Zeug und dann min. 12 Stunden liegen lassen), bei denen die das schon seit Längerem einsetzen, hält der Effekt schon seit vielen Wochen oder gar Monaten an, bei mir wie geschrieben seit 14 Tagen.




Ja 
Kann ich bestätigen!
Meine HS ist auch ruhig seit ich das Spray benutze. Ich hab jetzt ca. 200km und fast 7000hm damit gefahren .

Gruß
Max


----------



## Ge!st (21. Oktober 2011)

@JAY-L 

Der Geräuschpegel war der einzige Punkt, der mir bei der HS wirklich nicht zugesagt hat, doch nun finde die Getriebekurbel rundum gut und bin froh, dass ich mich für die HS entscheiden habe


----------



## Bömmel__ (21. Oktober 2011)

update Aufbau:
nun mit Aufkleber und Dämpfer. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (21. Oktober 2011)

Da fehlt aber noch a bissel was an dem Radel


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Oktober 2011)

schweinegeil der rahmen!!!


----------



## stuk (21. Oktober 2011)

das wird schön
viel spaß beim aufbau


----------



## Bömmel__ (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke Euch.

Wie schon gesagt, da fehlt noch einiges.... Aber ich denke auch es wird was ;-)



stuk schrieb:


> das wird schön
> viel spaß beim aufbau


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber noch a bissel was an dem Radel



ist ja auch der Aufbau Thread... 

@ Bömmel die aufkl. passen ja zu 100% zum extra-love.


----------



## tmac111 (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte mir das folgende Schaltwerk für mein AM Rahmen holen:

Link Schaltwerk X.9

Kann ich da bei einer 11-32 / 11-34 / 11-36 Kassette nen *Short Cage* Käfig verwenden? Vorne soll ein 32er Kettenblatt verwendet werden.

Danke für eure Rückmeldung.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2011)

klaa.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Oktober 2011)

tmac111 schrieb:


> Kann ich da bei einer 11-32 / 11-34 / 11-36 Kassette nen *Short Cage* Käfig verwenden?



vorsicht! das geht nur wenn du vorne 1fach fährst. 
bei 2fach wirds SEHR eng mit der kapazität.

gruß rainer


----------



## Ge!st (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Hammerschmidt und zwar habe ich auf der dem Antrieb gegenüberliegenden Seite ein deutliches Achsspiel. Das Achsspiel lässt sich sowohl mir der Hand wie auch beim Treten spüren und macht sich außerdem streckenweise hörbar mit einem klacken bemerkbar. Ob das an der Achse, dem Lager oder der Lagepfanne liegt, kann ich noch nicht sagen, muss ich den Krempel erst auseinanderbauen. 

Nach nicht mal 500 km schon solch ein Problem, weckt nicht grade mein Vertrauen in die Haltbarkeit. Ich werde mich dann auch mit Nicolai in Verbindung setzen.

Hat jemand von euch auch schon mal das oder ein ähnliches Problem mit der Hammerschmidt?

/edit: Es liegt an der Lagerschale, das Lager hat erhebliches Spiel in der Schale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> vorsicht! das geht nur wenn du vorne 1fach fährst.
> bei 2fach wirds SEHR eng mit der kapazität.
> 
> gruß rainer



warum bei 2 fach ? du meinst wohl  bei 3 fach vorne.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Oktober 2011)

nee ich mein schon 2fach. 
ich selber fahr 2fach vorne, hinten lediglich ne ultegra 12-27Z.
und ich hab n x.9 shortcage drauf.

hab die kette extra auf überlänge, damit ich bei vorne groß hinten überhaupt auf die großen ritzel komme. 

d.h. fahr ich vorne groß, hinten groß, ist das käfig quasi auf anschlag.
       fahr ich vorne klein, hinten klein, hängt die kette gnadenlos durch.

und das bei ner 12-27er kassette. 
bei 11-32 oder noch schlimmer wird das mit 2fach nicht gut hinhauen, 
du kannst dann nur wenige gänge vernünftig fahren. 

gruß rainer


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2011)

vorne fahre ich 2 fach 36/24 
hinten fahre ich eine 11-32 cassette , mit einem sram XO-short cage schaltwerk. 
 funst bestens.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Oktober 2011)

hmm wundert mich... bei mir wirds in genannter kombo echt knapp, je nachdem welchen gang ich drin hab. 

ok, ich hab vorne 22-36... du 24-36. 
naja muss man probieren. 

bei dreifach aber definitiv KEIN shortcage ;-)


----------



## stuk (24. Oktober 2011)

Artur, wie macht sich eigentlich die Miniführung am Rad Deines Sohnes?
ich überlege da ja noch für mein 3fach-AM die neue Miniführung zu holen......


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Artur, wie macht sich eigentlich die Miniführung am Rad Deines Sohnes?
> ich überlege da ja noch für mein 3fach-AM die neue Miniführung zu holen......



hab die noch garnicht montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (29. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## trailterror (29. Oktober 2011)

War/ist schon ein schönes tierchen 

Wirds ein neues AM oder ion 18?

Könntest du mir mal sagen wie hoch bauend dein reset steuersatz oben und unten ist? Danke


----------



## sluette (29. Oktober 2011)

zum Reset 118 HD: obere lagerschale 20,5mm, untere 17,5mm. das ding ist schon ziemlich fett. bringt wegen der edelstahl-schale auch schlappe 225g auf die waage.


----------



## trailterror (29. Oktober 2011)

Ok, Also die am höchsten bauende mögliche alernative....ich find es sieht aber am kompletten rad sehr gut aus...zumindest brauchst du so keinen spacer  

Haste dein neues baby denn schon bestellt?


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> zum neuen bike: wir wieder ein AM, ION ist nix für mich. hatte mal an ein AC gedacht aber das AM ist schon das geilste rad in kalles schuppen...



Jetzt kapier ich es einfach nicht: Du hast n gutes, Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechendes Radl und das wird verkauft und durch ein baugleiches ersetzt. Machst Du das weil der alte Rahmen defekt ist oder Deine Rahmengröße sich geändert hat? 
Oder willst Du einfach mal ne neue Farbe? 

Wenn ich von mir ausgehe: wenn ein Wunsch Erfüllung gefunden hat wird das Teil (egal was es ist) einfach pfleglich behandelt und bei Bedarf halt restauriert. Oder neu lackiert, aufgearbeitet (was auch immer nötig ist an aufbauenden Arbeiten) oder wenn es zu stark abgenutzt ist in die Sammlung einverleibt und als Dekostück hingestellt. 

Würde mich freuen wenn Du da ein wenig Aufklärung gibst - kanns einfach nicht verstehen wenn ein gutes Teil (bestes Pferd im Stall) abgegeben wird um unmittelbar mit nem gleichwertigen Rahmen ersetzt zu werden. 

....vielleicht bin ich viel zu sehr Sammler und Horter um mich von Dingen trennen zu können die eigentlich noch gut sind und im Bestand bleiben sollten.


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2011)

Das aktuelle hat ne andere geo als das noch aktuelle von sluette; es hat ein anderes steuerrohr und ne neue schwinge....

Ich denke eine neuanschaffung lässt sich rechtfertigen


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2011)

schönen guten morgen,

ich beschäftige mich grad mit dem steuersatz für mein zukünftiges helius AM; es wird ein conehead steuerrohr haben und ich werde mir eine 2011er Lyric RC2DH solo air 170mm tapered steerer bestellen....

so, es soll ein reset steuersatz rein....ich benötige meiner auswahl zufolge ein reset konan... soweit so gut 

ist es nun richtig, dass ich für UNTEN nur den konan 1 (n'6225) zur auswahl habe und OBEN zwischen dem konan A (4995) und dem konan B (6200) wählen kann??

http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/images_steuersaetze/Reset_Konan_Flatstack_Uebersicht_02.pdf

Danke


----------



## stuk (30. Oktober 2011)

@sluette:
schön wars und aufs neue bin ich schon gespannt.
wie wirds?
mfg


----------



## dr.juggles (30. Oktober 2011)

@trailterror
bestell den reset doch einfach bei nicolai mit dazu, die werden schon wissen was passt.


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2011)

Joa, wollt ich eh tun....dennoch wärs schön zu wissen ob man eine gewisse auswahl zur verfügung hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Jetzt kapier ich es einfach nicht...
> oder wenn es zu stark abgenutzt ist in die Sammlung einverleibt und als DekostÃ¼ck hingestellt...



ich werde im feb. 39 und habe mein erstes bike 1989 gekauft (mein erstes Nicolai Ã¼brigens 1996 oder 97, weiss nicht mehr genau), wenn ich all meine karren aufgehoben hÃ¤tte, mÃ¼ssten meine kinder auf der strasse schlafen oder ich mÃ¼sste mir einen bike salon anbauen.  ich bin da emotionsloser und verkaufe die rahmen so nach 2-3 jahren wieder. bikes als deko stÃ¼cke im haus oder der whg fand ich als student auch cool, aber mittlerweile finde ich sie in der Werkstatt passender...



trailterror schrieb:


> Das aktuelle hat ne andere geo als das noch aktuelle von sluette; es hat ein anderes steuerrohr und ne neue schwinge....



das sind die grÃ¼nde mit denen ich mir den neukauf selbst gerechtfertigt habe, dazu kommt noch das ich eine standard iscg haben will. aber eigentlich will ich wieder basteln ...



stuk schrieb:


> schÃ¶n wars und aufs neue bin ich schon gespannt.
> wie wirds?



danke, du bist ja einer der wenigen den mein nato olive gefallen hat.
also, das neue soll deutlich leichter werden, das ist das hauptziel. 
ich peile deutlich unter 15kg an, das alte wog knapp unter 17. 
das heisst keine HS, leichtere vorbau / lenker kombi, wahrscheinlich auch keine hope bremsen mehr. viele X0 teile wie kurbel, trigger und bremsen habe ich schon hier liegen, denke das drÃ¼ckt das gewicht schonmal. mal sehen wo ich lande. ich mÃ¶chte auf jeden fall meine neuen hope hoops wheels retten, obwohl die auch nicht leicht sind.

hat einer erfahrungen mit dem monarch plus im vergleich zum dhx 5.0 air ? der monarch ist immerhin knapp 100g leichter. beim cnc-bike.de gibt's den 2009er dhx gerade fÃ¼r schlappe 218â¬, habe ich schonmal geordert. im meinem alten AM war ich damit sehr zufrieden.

der hauptrahmen wird skyblue, hinterbau raw und orange extra love. liefertermin ist der 23.12.. hoffe wir haben nicht wieder so ein schneechaos wie letztes jahr, ich will die kiste nÃ¤mlich selbst abholen und den jungs mal Ã¼ber die schultern schauen. 
was mach ich jetzt bis weihnacht?


----------



## antique (30. Oktober 2011)

Okay - dann habs ich gut genug verstanden @sluette 

Das Gefühl "wieder basteln/schrauben wollen" kenn ich zur Genüge - DAS ist doch ein perfekter Grund für Neuanschaffungen 

Platzprobleme kenn ich seit Jahren, manchmal bin ich baff erstaunt wenn ich mal durch die Lagerräume gehe und plötzlich Sachen finde ich schon vor Jahren vermeintlich verkauft habe - sollte mal dringend ein wenig ausmisten und überzählige Dinge absetzen - als Sammler gelingt mir sowas einfach nur sehr schwer. 

Dein Grün finde ich persönlich sehr schön, schaut deutlich "interessanter" und aus dem üblichen Einerlei herausragend. 

Radl Dekostücke hab ich nur noch in der Werkstatt, Garage und Büro. Früher auch mal im Wohnhaus und in der Ferienwohnung - aber da war es auf Dauer nicht hinnehmbar und störte beim regelmäßigen Möbeltauschen enorm. Hab mir seinerzeit sogar aus Plexiglas Sockel für die Bikes gebaut - heute ist in dem Raum die Lackierei untergebracht und die Sockel sind irgendwo eingelagert. 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau (und Abholung )


----------



## OldSchool (30. Oktober 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> schönen guten morgen,
> 
> ich beschäftige mich grad mit dem steuersatz für mein zukünftiges helius AM; es wird ein conehead steuerrohr haben und ich werde mir eine 2011er Lyric RC2DH solo air 170mm tapered steerer bestellen....
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Ansonsten auf den dr. hören.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Oktober 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ich werde im feb. 39 und habe mein erstes bike 1989 gekauft (mein erstes Nicolai übrigens 1996 oder 97, weiss nicht mehr genau), wenn ich all meine karren aufgehoben hätte, müssten meine kinder auf der strasse schlafen oder ich müsste mir einen bike salon anbauen.  ich bin da emotionsloser und verkaufe die rahmen so nach 2-3 jahren wieder. bikes als deko stücke im haus oder der whg fand ich als student auch cool, aber mittlerweile finde ich sie in der Werkstatt passender...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

coole Idee mit dem selbst Abholen. Habe ich dieses Jahr auch gemacht. Hab meine Tochter mitgenommen und wirhaben so nen Vater-Tochter ( sie ist 4 1/2 Jahre) Ding daraus gemacht. So mit Abends cool bei Mc Donalds essen und so. Die Kurze war stolz wie Oskar. Am nächsten Tag zu Kalle und den Jungs. Haben ne super Führung bekommen und Helge hat nen spitzen Rahmen zusammen gebaut.

Habe zur Zeit den Monarch. Ich glaube aber, dass der Fox besser gewesen wäre. Der Monarch ist nicht wirklich dynamisch. Soll heißen, er hat eine sehr träge Zugstufe. Habe bei tourfertigen 88 Kilo ca. 195 psi im Dämpfer und damit den Sag bei knapp 30%. Bis dahin alles toll, nur ist die Zugstufe bis auf zwei Klicks komplett auf. Also nicht mehr viel Spielraum vorhanden.


----------



## sluette (30. Oktober 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Habe zur Zeit den Monarch. Ich glaube aber, dass der Fox besser gewesen wäre...



na prima, jetzt habe ich soeben einige reviews gelesen und mich zum Monarch entschlossen und nun sowas... :eck: danke für deine info, werde ihn trotzdem mal testen. 

meine tochter ist 3 und hat noch keinen bock auf nicolai, mein sohn ist 7 monate und weiss noch nicht was nicolai ist, wird also eher so'n männertag mit meinem best budy !


----------



## antique (30. Oktober 2011)

Selbstabholung bei N scheint ja fast so wie beim Autoabholen in Stuttgart  abzugehen  So richtig mit Erlebnis, Führung und Drumrum


----------



## trailterror (30. Oktober 2011)

@oldschool 

Danke


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Selbstabholung bei N scheint ja fast so wie beim Autoabholen in Stuttgart  abzugehen  So richtig mit Erlebnis, Führung und Drumrum



Ich glaube die Selbstabholung bei Kalle toppt das noch Ich kann mich noch gut an den Bericht in der "Dirt" erinnern, wo Elmar einen Roatrip mit den Jungs gemacht hat und Victor Lucas nach dem Besuch bei Kalle damals zu einem glühenden Nicolai-Fan geworden ist und sofort mit dem N-Shirt auf den World Cups unterwegs war Kalles Hof ist schon etwas ganz besonderes und jeder der die Möglichkeit hat, sollte dort mal hinfahren. Rahmenbau in Perfektion

@sluette
Auf dein neues bin ich aber mal gespannt und das alte war auch klasse

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## c_w (31. Oktober 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Selbstabholung bei Kalle toppt das noch


Naja, in Sindelfingen wird dir aber auch einiges geboten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (31. Oktober 2011)

@ sluette
hört sich klasse an, aber das Du keine Hope-Bremse verbauen wirst glaube ich langfristig noch nicht so recht........

zum Ggewichtsparen: vielleicht einen (blauen) Elox-Vorder-Rahmen?


----------



## sluette (31. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## mad-drive (31. Oktober 2011)

[/url][/IMG]
Hallo,
meins mal wieder mit einer neuen Fox 36 Talas und einem Race Face Atlas FR Lenker.


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Oktober 2011)

irre gut


----------



## checkb (31. Oktober 2011)

Coole Maschine.


----------



## trailterror (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich auch schon auf mein orangenes AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad-drive (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke Leute,

der Bock geht ab wie Sau....
Bergauf ist kein problem, einfach absenken,bei kleinen gegenanstiegen brauch ich keine absenkung .
Ich hatte erst bedenken wegen der Einbauhöhe und dem Reset Steuersatz , der baut ja auch recht hoch.
Bergab richtig böse ,da kann meine alte 36 nicht mehr mithalten.
Ist irgendwie wie ein neues Bike.
Also alles richtig gemacht,ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.


----------



## checkb (31. Oktober 2011)

@Mad Drive

Stimme dir voll zu, der Hobel läuft und läuft. Was wiegt das AM mit CCDB?

checkb

PS: Probier mal vorne den DH Baron, die Fuhre wird noch schöner rollen.


----------



## mad-drive (31. Oktober 2011)

Gewicht sollte bei ca. 16,5 -16,7 kg sein.
Ich konnte noch nie leicht.


----------



## checkb (31. Oktober 2011)

Ordentlich oder besser Männerbike.


----------



## schwertrider (6. November 2011)

@Mad-drive
Was wiegst Du und was hast Du für eine Feder bei Deinem CCDB?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. November 2011)

Geil!


----------



## mad-drive (8. November 2011)

@schwertrider

Ich wiege ca.93-94 Kg ohne Ausrüstung.
Zuerst hatte ich eine 550 Feder drin ,da lag ich aber bei über 30% Sag.
Fahre jetz eine 600 Feder und da habe ich genau 30% Sag.

Aber bald kommt der CCDB Air....da kann ich bestimmt nicht wiederstehen.

Der BOS Stoy Air soll laut Sports-Nut`s erst im Sommer 2012 erhältlich sein,der könnte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## mdk187? (8. November 2011)

Wer sich mit der Farbauswahl schwer tut: Nicolai hat einen Farbgenerator auf der Homepage eingebaut (unter dem Order Generator ist der Link)


----------



## evel (10. November 2011)

Bin grad dabei mir ein Helius AM aufzubauen in XL. 
Jetzt weis ich nicht ob ich mir den VIVID Air oder nen DHX Air 5.0 2012 mit angepasster Luftkammer einbauen soll!?
Hat jemand schon mal beide Vergleichen können im Einsatz und kann mir event. vor und Nachteile sagen?
Ich weis der DHX ist wesentlich teurer das wäre bei besserer Funktion kein Hinderniss.


----------



## tommi101 (10. November 2011)

Auch wenn ich weder den Vivid Air noch den 2012er DHX Air gefahren bin......kann nur sagen das ich den Plattformhebel an meinem 2010er DHX Air im Bergaufmodus gerne benutze und nicht missen möchte. Aber viele fahren Coil-Dämpfer ohne Wippunterdrückung und kommen auch den Berg rauf. Optisch ist der Fox dem Vivid jedenfalls klar überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (10. November 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich weder den Vivid Air noch den 2012er DHX Air gefahren bin......kann nur sagen das ich den Plattformhebel an meinem 2010er DHX Air im Bergaufmodus gerne benutze und nicht missen möchte. Aber viele fahren Coil-Dämpfer ohne Wippunterdrückung und kommen auch den Berg rauf. Optisch ist der Fox dem Vivid jedenfalls klar überlegen


stimmt der VIVID sieht einfach Kacke aus.
Wie bist du mit dem Ansprechverhalten und der Kennlinie zufrieden ?


----------



## tommi101 (10. November 2011)

evel schrieb:


> stimmt der VIVID sieht einfach Kacke aus.
> Wie bist du mit dem Ansprechverhalten und der Kennlinie zufrieden ?



Bislang bin ich sehr zufrieden. Hab meinen DHX günstig auf ebay abgriffen, war fast neu aber schon eingefahren und ging somit vom ersten Moment an sehr gut. Fahre meinen mit relativ viel SAG (ca.40%), nutze aber auch den ganzen Hub schön aus und vermisse eigentlich nichts was Performance angeht. Vielleicht muss ich echt mal einen ordentlichen Coil-Dämpfer einbauen um festzustellen, das so ein Luftdämpfer doch eher Behelf ist 
500EU+ würde ich jedenfalls dann doch nicht für so ne Kashima-Pumpe ausgeben...da würde ich dem CCDB Vorrang geben


----------



## Bömmel__ (11. November 2011)

update Aufbau!

hab heute die Sattelstütze und Sattel bekommen. Laufräder sind im Anflug. ;-)







kleine Frage am Rande, wofür sind die kleinen Löcher mit Gewinde am Steuerrohr bzw .Rahmen  ?
gibt es da noch Halter für eine eventuelle Kabelführung?


----------



## Kontragonist (11. November 2011)

Die Löcher am Steuerrohr-Gusset sind wohl herstellungstechnisch notwendig. Die ersten Räder mit diesem Gusset hatten damals aber auch einen Zughalter da rein geschraubt:






Kriegst du sicher, wenn du lieb fragst


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2011)




----------



## Bömmel__ (11. November 2011)

schönes Video mit schönem Bike..



guru39 schrieb:


>


----------



## trailterror (11. November 2011)

Schööön


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2011)

last Summer


----------



## c_w (12. November 2011)

Flug? ;-)
Dann können Pinguine aber auch fliegen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2011)

jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> im Flug last Summer



schönes Bild  gehört aber in den Äktionfred


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. November 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> update Aufbau!
> 
> kleine Frage am Rande, wofür sind die kleinen Löcher mit Gewinde am Steuerrohr bzw .Rahmen  ?
> gibt es da noch Halter für eine eventuelle Kabelführung?



Die Löcher sind (auch bei aktuellen Rahmen) für zusätzliche Zugführungen vorgesehen, z.B. für eine Reverb etc.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Bömmel__ (13. November 2011)

Danke für die Info ,Wolfgang.

Werde dann mal bei -N- nachhören.

Gruß

Chris

​


wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Die Löcher sind (auch bei aktuellen Rahmen) für zusätzliche Zugführungen vorgesehen, z.B. für eine Reverb etc.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2011)

hier siehst du es (bei dem weissen)





es läuft der Zug für die Reverb durch. Die Löcher haben auch ein Gewinde


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


>



das wird suuuper. 

lass mir auch gerade von RS  ne  neue Gabel bauen. RockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir mit 170 mm Federweg in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das wird suuuper.
> 
> lass mir auch gerade von RS ne neue Gabel bauen. RockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir mit 170 mm Federweg in schwarz.


 
Hab ich noch eine im schrank liegen


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> update Aufbau!
> 
> hab heute die Sattelstütze und Sattel bekommen. Laufräder sind im Anflug. ;-)
> 
> ...


 

Achja, wie verlegst du denn jetzt deinen Schaltzug?????


----------



## Kontragonist (14. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, wie verlegst du denn jetzt deinen Schaltzug?????



Das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab ich noch eine im schrank liegen



auch in schwarz ?


----------



## cycophilipp (14. November 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> update Aufbau!
> 
> hab heute die Sattelstütze und Sattel bekommen. Laufräder sind im Anflug. ;-)
> 
> ...



ich finds jetzt schon zu "bunt"


----------



## c_w (14. November 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> ich finds jetzt schon zu "bunt"


Den Rahmen find ich super, aber es wird's halt schwierig mit dem Rest. Konsequent in schwarz wuerde gehen, aber die Gabel ist mir persoenlich schon zu viel. Und die goldenen Griffenden gehen dann endgueltig gar nicht.

Aber jeder wie er mag...


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auch in schwarz ?


 

die hier 1 1/8"


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2011)

^^ ahh hät ich das vorher gewusst...


----------



## trailterror (14. November 2011)

Die schwarzen machen sich rar..... Hab meine schwarz graue mit den schönheitsflecken (soll nun doch rein optisch sein) auch behalten.....hab aber rabatt erhalten


----------



## Bömmel__ (15. November 2011)

natürlich hätte ich auch lieber eine schwarze Gabel.....aber die Bos gibt es im Moment nur in dieser Farbkombination. Lenker usw. ist erstmal grob zusammen gebaut. Da muß man nochmal drüber schauen.

Ps. wo liegt das Prob mit dem Schaltzug ?




c_w schrieb:


> Den Rahmen find ich super, aber es wird's halt schwierig mit dem Rest. Konsequent in schwarz wuerde gehen, aber die Gabel ist mir persoenlich schon zu viel. Und die goldenen Griffenden gehen dann endgueltig gar nicht.
> 
> Aber jeder wie er mag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (15. November 2011)

BÃ¶mmel schrieb:


> Ps. wo liegt das Prob mit dem Schaltzug ?



Du scheinst die Kettenstrebe mit samt dem "Kabeltunnel" eingewickelt zu haben â der Schaltzug wird unter diesem Kunststoffteil verlegt â¦


----------



## Bömmel__ (15. November 2011)

ups, jo war ein wenig zu voreilig....danke für den Tip
Gruß
Chris


----------



## KHUJAND (15. November 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> ups, jo war ein wenig zu voreilig....danke für den Tip
> Gruß
> Chris



LOL !


----------



## OldSchool (15. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> LOL !



Das ist nicht lustig das ist Schei$e.


----------



## Timmy35 (15. November 2011)

es gibt schlimmeres.

jetzt hat bömmel wenigsten die chance, die kettenstrebe nochmal in schwarz zu umwickeln. ich denke, das sieht besser aus.


----------



## Bömmel__ (15. November 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> es gibt schlimmeres.
> 
> jetzt hat bömmel wenigsten die chance, die kettenstrebe nochmal in schwarz zu umwickeln. ich denke, das sieht besser aus.



schlimm ist es wirklich nicht... das wickeln geht recht zügig und gefallen hat es mir auch noch nicht so ganz . 

Danke für die Anteilnahme


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


>



die lösung mit dem klarsicht ketten strebenschutz ist hierbei nicht wirklich gelungen.
evtl. lässt du den zusätzlichen schutz ganz weg, oder wickelst  den   ketten strebenschutz in schwarz, nachträglich aber bitte die öffnungen für den zug freimachen.


----------



## der-gute (16. November 2011)

wieso schützt man den Kettenstrebenschutz mit einem Schutz?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wieso schützt man den Kettenstrebenschutz mit einem Schutz?



weil "von unten" die kette peitscht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2011)

So ein wenig peitschen ist doch gar nicht schlecht


----------



## nollak (16. November 2011)

Ich würd den Kettenschutz lassen und von unten Flauschseite vom Klett, dürfte mit dem Schwarz auch am besten aussehen.


----------



## motoerhead (17. November 2011)

kurze frage zum helius am 2010:
mit swebt ein reiner AM aufbau vor. welchen LW bekomme ich, wenn ich es am heck mit 140mm fahre und vorn mit einer RS Sektor 150mm? 

gruß Daniel


----------



## Timmy35 (17. November 2011)

Hast du den Rahmen schon? Sonst ist ein Helius AC für einen AM-Aufbau, wie du ihn vorhast besser geeignet. Die Bezeichnungen stimmen bei Nicolai nicht mit den Einstufungen in der Bike-Bravo überein.


----------



## motoerhead (17. November 2011)

dem bin ich mir bewusst. aber danke, dass du mich nicht dumm hättest sterben lassen. 
doch den rahmen würde ich einem guten freund abkaufen können.


----------



## lakekeman (18. November 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> kurze frage zum helius am 2010:
> mit swebt ein reiner AM aufbau vor. welchen LW bekomme ich, wenn ich es am heck mit 140mm fahre und vorn mit einer RS Sektor 150mm?
> 
> gruß Daniel



66.5° mit 160er Gabel -> 67.25° mit 150er Sektor

Das Umhängen am Heck macht (fast) keinen Unterschied in der Geometrie.

Durchaus tauglich wie ich finde, habe selbst genau die Kombi mit der Sektor und 145mm Heck schon testweise gefahren. Klar, bei Neukauf würde ich das AC empfehlen, aber wenn dich das halbe Kilo am Rahmen (sowie geringfügige weitere Geounterschiede) nicht stört und du das AM billig bekommst - warum nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (18. November 2011)

hat das helius am 2010 laut datenblatt nicht einen lw von 67,7°? (mit einer 550mm langen gabel) die sektor hat so ca 540mm... dann würde ich also auf so ca. 68.5° kommen? na ja für eine AM eigentlich ganz ok oder?


----------



## lakekeman (18. November 2011)

Guck mal ob es mit nem 216er oder 200er Dämpfer läuft, die Modelljahrübergänge sind bei N etwas fliessend.


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2011)

68,5 ist schon arg steil... Aktuelle All mountains sind haben einen flacheren LW.... Muss aber nix heissen... Überleg dir ob du das willst


----------



## Rastapopoulos (18. November 2011)

Hallo, 
ich plane gerade, mein 06er FR auf ein aktuelles AM umzurüsten... Zwei Fragen dazu:

- bei Nicolai werden im Order Generator zwei RS- (Vivid Air; Monarch Plus) und ein Cane Creek-Dämpfer angeboten, bei den Komplettbikes wiederum ein Fox Float oder ein DHX 5.0. Hat jemand einen Tipp, was am besten mit meiner Lyrik 160mm U-Turn-Gabel harmoniert? Bei eher Touren- als Hardcoreeinsatz; wiege 85kg.

- ich werde mit 2/3-fach Umwerfer fahren und bin bisher ohne KeFü ausgekommen, Hammerschmidt ist auch kein Thema - kann ich das ISCG getrost weglassen oder bekommt man den Rahmen später ohne dieses aufpreispflichtige Extra nicht mehr verkauft?

Gruss & Dank aus Köln


----------



## sluette (18. November 2011)

ich habe bisher mit dem DHX5.0Air sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht, da gibt's hier aber geteilte meinungen zu. als nächstes werde ich den monarch plus rc3 testen. mal sehen wie der geht. alles aber in kombination mit einer fox 36 talas rc2, also keinen vergleich mit ner lyrik.

die ISCG ist nicht aufpreispflichitg, ist im OG falsch angegeben. also sowohl HS ISCG als auch 03/old oder 05 sind wählbar und inkl.


----------



## motoerhead (18. November 2011)

läuft über den 200mm dämpfer...
in der Helius AC aufbaudoku schreibt dreamdeep, dass er einen Steuersatz von Works Components verbaut hat. würde dieser auch in ein am passen? 
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/bikes-and...gt-lenkwinkelreduziersteuersatz-fuer-1-18-rah
damit wäre ich dann auf 67,5


----------



## Rastapopoulos (18. November 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> ich habe bisher mit dem DHX5.0Air sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht, da gibt's hier aber geteilte meinungen zu. als nächstes werde ich den monarch plus rc3 testen. mal sehen wie der geht. alles aber in kombination mit einer fox 36 talas rc2, also keinen vergleich mit ner lyrik.
> 
> die ISCG ist nicht aufpreispflichitg, ist im OG falsch angegeben. also sowohl HS ISCG als auch 03/old oder 05 sind wählbar und inkl.



Oh, cool, Danke. Noch schöner wäre es, wenn auch 1 1/8 statt 1,5 ohne Aufpreis wäre, will doch nicht die ganze Zeit auf ne Dose blicken müssen. Hab gestern AM mit 1 1/8 gesehen und fand es schick... wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## stuk (18. November 2011)

@ Rastapopoulos
ich fahre  lyrik u-turn / dhx air im ähnlichen Einsatz und bei gleichem Gewicht wie Du angegeben hast und bin richtig zufrieden. Habe den Dämpfer jedoch inzwischen in die zweite Aufhängung von oben (wie auch von Nicolai und meinem Dealer empfohlen) gehangen. Der DHX ist so viel schneller und spricht besser an und der Hinterbau wird dadurch noch lebendiger.
Und ob wie dann ca. 160 oder 171 am Heck ist mir zum touren egal.

mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2011)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> Oh, cool, Danke. Noch schöner wäre es, wenn auch 1 1/8 statt 1,5 ohne Aufpreis wäre, will doch nicht die ganze Zeit auf ne Dose blicken müssen. Hab gestern AM mit 1 1/8 gesehen und fand es schick... wohl Geschmackssache.



Der war gut  

G.


----------



## sluette (18. November 2011)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> ...wohl Geschmackssache.



korrekt, mir würde es am besten gefallen wenn tapered standard wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. November 2011)

@sluette

Ist iscg 05 wählbar? Wäre mir neu....


----------



## sluette (18. November 2011)

laut moritz gibt's die ISCG platten 03/old und 05. die 05er hat sowohl das 05 als auch das 03 lochbild, ist also die beste wahl in meinen augen.


----------



## Rastapopoulos (18. November 2011)

ist das Gewicht von so einer ISCG Aufnahme zu vernachlässigen? Also wenn man die dazubestellt & erst mal gar nicht nutzt?!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2011)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> ist das Gewicht von so einer ISCG Aufnahme zu vernachlässigen? Also wenn man die dazubestellt & erst mal gar nicht nutzt?!



in jedem fall mitbestellen...


----------



## trailterror (18. November 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> laut moritz gibt's die ISCG platten 03/old und 05. die 05er hat sowohl das 05 als auch das 03 lochbild, ist also die beste wahl in meinen augen.



D.h mit der 05er könnte man die 03er und die 05er kefüs fahren??

Das wär ja mal hammer....das müsst ich in dem falle auch noch nachordern (falls noch möglich)....

Mit welcher kefü planst du? Hier bin ich noch unentschlossen, ob die neue mrp 2x oder mit klassischem bash und anderer kefü...mmmmh....


----------



## Martin1508 (18. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> @ Rastapopoulos
> ich fahre  lyrik u-turn / dhx air im ähnlichen Einsatz und bei gleichem Gewicht wie Du angegeben hast und bin richtig zufrieden. Habe den Dämpfer jedoch inzwischen in die zweite Aufhängung von oben (wie auch von Nicolai und meinem Dealer empfohlen) gehangen. Der DHX ist so viel schneller und spricht besser an und der Hinterbau wird dadurch noch lebendiger.
> Und ob wie dann ca. 160 oder 171 am Heck ist mir zum touren egal.
> 
> mfg


 
Moin,

Stuk hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht. Wer hat noch Erfahrungen damit, wenn man den Dämpfer auf 160mm hängt anstatt auf 170mm. Bevorzugt Leute, die den RS Monarch Plus fahren. Bin mit der 170mm Peformance ganz zufrieden, deshalb neugierig darauf, was passiert wenn ich es änder.

Grüße


----------



## stuk (18. November 2011)

probier es doch einfach aus, ist doch nur eine Schraube
wahrscheinlich kannst du auch im RS dann ca. 1Bar weniger Druck fahren.


----------



## wavekiter (19. November 2011)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

Gestern sollte mein neuer Helius AM Rahmen rausgeschickt worden sein, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf das neue Spielzeug )))

Nun bin ich (natuerlich schon ein Weilchen) am Planen des Aufbaus.
Ich werd 'nen CCDB verbauen.
Hierzu meine Frage an die Spezialisten: Gibts fuer die Daempfergroesse, welche im  AM verbaut ist, eine Titanium Feder fuer den CCDB? Direkt bei Nicolai krieg ich nichts, und hab irgendwie noch nichts gefunden....

Danke fuer die Tipps schon im Voraus!


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2011)

ich habe mal etwas gehört, das die Foxfedern passen ..... aber eben nur gehört ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (19. November 2011)

Also ich fahr meinen mit ner Manitou-Feder,allerdings Stahl.


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. November 2011)

Es gibt Titanfedern von Cane Creek aber die kosteten die Kleinigkeit von 349.-


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. November 2011)

Fox passt nicht !


----------



## Ge!st (19. November 2011)

Passende Titanfedern gibt es von Nukeproof, habe ich bei meinem CCDB auch im Einsatz und die Titanfedern von Nukeproof gibt es z.B. bei chainreactioncycles relativ günstig.


----------



## stuk (20. November 2011)

neue Kontaktpunkte für mein AM:







und die liegen auch bereit.....


----------



## dr.juggles (20. November 2011)

aircraftgrey immer wieder ein traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. November 2011)

@stuk

Feine kleine änderungen


----------



## JAY-L (21. November 2011)

> und die liegen auch bereit.....



Hoffentlich sind deine Lager besser als meine die waren nämlich nach ca. 300 km durch und waren jetzt grade 2 1/2 wochen bei HiBike zum service.

Mal sehen wie Lange die jetzt halten.

Gruß
Max


----------



## sluette (21. November 2011)

ich bin auch mal gespannt welche erfahrungen mit dem pedal gesammelt werden. optisch finde ich das spike sehr gelungen, aber von spank halte ich ansonsten gar nix. darum würde es auch nicht an meiner kiste landen.


----------



## stuk (21. November 2011)

so dachte ich eigentlich auch immer....
aber bei meiner Freundin am Rad halten z.B. die oozy-Felgen und der oozy-Llenker. Die Qualität von Spank hat in den letzten Jahren gut zugelegt.

Flache Pedale mit einer großen Fläche sollten es sein und da das Ti-grey mit den gefräßten Kanten gut zu meinem grauen Rad und zu den Hope-Bremsen passt, bin ich das "Risiko" mal eingegangen.....werde berichten!
mfg

ps. aber ersteinmal muss ich das alte Pedal abbekommen........


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

gute änderung


----------



## Timmy35 (21. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ps. aber ersteinmal muss ich das alte Pedal abbekommen........



Du weisst, dass das linke Pedal Linksgewinde hat?


----------



## stuk (21. November 2011)

klar, danke
habe nur nicht nicht das richtige werkzeug, werde die tage mal zum lokalen dealer fahren...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2011)

Hallo Leute .
suche Avid - Matchmaker  Paar für rechts und links ,- für trigger/bremse. 

evtl. hat jemand was.


----------



## trailterror (23. November 2011)

Guten,

Welche bash/kefü ISCG 03 kombi passt ohne probleme ans AM iscg HS (mit x9 22/36 kurbel)

Danke leute


----------



## sluette (23. November 2011)

jetzt bin ich gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (23. November 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Guten,
> 
> Welche bash/kefü ISCG 03 kombi passt ohne probleme ans AM iscg HS (mit x9 22/36 kurbel)
> 
> Danke leute



Die funzt ganz gut.


----------



## sluette (23. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die funzt ganz gut.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/677805



bitte auf die details achten: mit x9 22/36 kurbel

mit shimano stellt das wohl kein problem da, mit SRAM / Truvative kurbeln und GXP innenlager ist das nach meiner erfahrung unmöglich ...


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2011)

da hab ich wohl nicht richtig aufgepasst


----------



## sluette (23. November 2011)

obwohl, ich habe eigentlich nur erfahrung mit SRAM / Truvative 3fach kurbeln. ist bei einer 2fach kurbel das kleine ritzel weiter nach aussen versetzt? wenn ja ziehe ich meine aussage von oben zurück, dann könnte es passen.


----------



## trailterror (23. November 2011)

Neeein....

Bitte sagt mir dass da was geht 

Edith:

So grad noch mal mit N rücksprache gehalten; die sagen mir dass iscg 03 kefüs mit der HS iscg kompatibel seien...


Nur warum klagen doch recht viele dass dass es probleme gibt....mmhhh Falsche 
montage?? Ich weiss es nicht

Danke auf jeden fall an die beteiligten


----------



## acmatze (23. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hallo Leute .
> suche Avid - Matchmaker  Paar für rechts und links ,- für trigger/bremse.
> 
> evtl. hat jemand was.



jo, ich kenne da jemanden der sowas hat 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14418_Schellenadapter-Matchmaker-.html


----------



## Timmy35 (23. November 2011)

das ist ja langweilig. kaufen kann jeder.


----------



## Martin1508 (24. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> @ Rastapopoulos
> ich fahre  lyrik u-turn / dhx air im ähnlichen Einsatz und bei gleichem Gewicht wie Du angegeben hast und bin richtig zufrieden. Habe den Dämpfer jedoch inzwischen in die zweite Aufhängung von oben (wie auch von Nicolai und meinem Dealer empfohlen) gehangen. Der DHX ist so viel schneller und spricht besser an und der Hinterbau wird dadurch noch lebendiger.
> Und ob wie dann ca. 160 oder 171 am Heck ist mir zum touren egal.
> 
> mfg


 
Moin,

danke an Stuk für die Idee. Hab den Dämpfer jetzt auch auf 160mm umgehängt und scheint zu funktionieren. Nur der RS Monarch zeigt sich wieder bockig.

Brauche jetzt mal Input:

Wie gesagt, der Dämpfer hängt in Loch 2 (160mm) und ich habe schon gut Druck rausgenommen. Von vorher ca. 190PSI auf jetzt ca. 170PSI. Der Sag liegt bein knapp 30%. Jetzt das Problem.

1. Der Dämpfer verschenkt mit dem Druck massig Federweg. Soll heißen ab der Hälfte des Weges wird er ziemlich progressiv. Ich muss den Druck aber fahren, da ich sonst locker mehr als 30% Sag fahre und durch die erste Hälfte des Fedeweges sonst durchrauschen würde.

2. Zugstufe ist bis zum Anschlag auf und trotzdem ist der Dämpfer noch ziemlich Träge.

Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen und wenn ja was habt Ihr/Er/Sie dagegen gemacht? Tuning? Wer ist gut? Oder gleich neuer Dämpfer?

Bin gespannt!


----------



## stuk (24. November 2011)

gern geschehen, dafür ist so ein forum doch da!

mein Monarch (ohne plus) ist genauso bockig und reagiert ähnlich , mit dem DHX-Air läuft es jedoch für mich perfekt.....

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (24. November 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ähnlich Erfahrungen und wenn ja was habt Ihr/Er/Sie dagegen gemacht? Tuning? Wer ist gut? Oder gleich neuer Dämpfer?



Meine Frau musste am Monarch+ die Zugstufe stark und die Druckstufe etwas reduzieren lassen. Gino weiss was zu tun ist.

www.flatout-suspension.de

Seitdem geht der Dämpfer sehr gut durch den gesamten FW, bietet aber immer guten Gegenhalt und arbeit sehr aktiv. Sie ist absolut begeistert


----------



## geq (24. November 2011)

Schön, dass es gerade um Dämpfer geht, da hätte ich doch auch gleich ein paar Fragen....
Und zwar hole ich am Wochenende mein Am ab und weiß noch nicht so recht welcher Dämpfer der rechte ist.
Ich habe mich bis jetzt am ehesten mit nem Monarch angefreundet, aber welchen von denen weß ich nicht (welchen tune benötigt man)?


----------



## Martin1508 (24. November 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Meine Frau musste am Monarch+ die Zugstufe stark und die Druckstufe etwas reduzieren lassen. Gino weiss was zu tun ist.
> 
> www.flatout-suspension.de
> 
> Seitdem geht der Dämpfer sehr gut durch den gesamten FW, bietet aber immer guten Gegenhalt und arbeit sehr aktiv. Sie ist absolut begeistert


 
Okay, Gino scheint der richtige Mann für mein Anliegen zu sein. Vinc hat mir heute schon den Tipp gegeben. Leider ist Gino im Urlaub und ich muss mich in Geduld üben. So, wie sich das anhört, scheint der Monarch ja generell ein echter Pflegfall zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## wavekiter (24. November 2011)

Ich habe jetzt eine Titaniumfeder fuer den CCDB bestellt.
Besten Dank an alle fuer die Ratschlaege.

Die Nukeproof war in meinem Gewicht nicht mehr vorraetig, deshalb ist's eine RCS geworden.

Bestellt bei: phattire.com (fuer alle, die auch suchen, in vielen Shops sind die gaengigen Groessen/loads ausverkauft).


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2011)

DANK AnSwer ProTaper Carbon Lenker bin ich nun bei 14,92 Kg. angelangt.  


(die 15kg sind geknackt) *hust*


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Mein Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (25. November 2011)

traust Du dem Plastiklenker?

Hätte an Deiner Stelle ehr die Kurbel getauscht. 

Aber Gewicht ist jetzt Klasse, grade mit der Kurbel.
freut mich


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> traust Du dem Plastiklenker?
> 
> Hätte an Deiner Stelle ehr die Kurbel getauscht.
> 
> ...



Answer ist ne macht im Lenkerbau...   hab mir den bei  meinem Kumpel abgeschaut,- er ist TOP zufrieden damit. 

die (meine) Kurbel und Laufräder ist ein "muss" bei meinem gewicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2011)

Ja mittlerweile sollten sie es schon gelernt habe und auch Lenker bauen können die nicht zu 100% in den Tests brechen.
Denke das heute alle "Markenhrsteller" auf zirka Syntaceniveau bauen bei ihren Hochpreislenkern.

G.


----------



## stuk (25. November 2011)

ich habe da eine andere "Einstellung".
Fahre bei vergleichbaren Gewicht ne "Plastik"-Kurbel aber lieber einen Alulenker.
Nach einem Sturz im steinigen Gelände würde ich einem Carbonlenker nicht mehr trauen....... 
Meine Kurbel jedoch hält und hält und hält.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Nach einem Sturz im steinigen Gelände würde ich einem Carbonlenker nicht mehr trauen.......



hat ich ja bisher noch nicht.


----------



## slayerrider (25. November 2011)

Weil du nicht stürzt oder es bei dir keine Steine gibt? Oder weil du noch nicht mit dem Lenker gefahren bist?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Weil du nicht stürzt oder es bei dir keine Steine gibt? Oder weil du noch nicht mit dem Lenker gefahren bist?




1 ja.
2 nein
3 ja.


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

ich fahre eine Plaste Lenker von ENVE .... bis anhin noch keine Probleme


----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2011)

Hier ein Bild


----------



## Jettj (28. November 2011)

Sehr schöner Lenker .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (28. November 2011)

schön 
und mit matchmaker!!!!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (28. November 2011)

sieht ja schön aufgeräumt aus!

ist das da schnödes Tape vom Baumarkt, was die Bremsleitung/Schaltzughüllen verbindet, oder verbirgt sich dahinter ein sündhaft überteuertes, patentiertes Lifestyle-Produkt mit einem coolen Namen, das man unbedingt haben muss?!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2011)

@Kevin danke  

@stuk ja "mit matchmakern" 
musste die dinger stark entgraten, die gusspresse dieser teile ist alles andere als präziese. 
dafür aber sau teuer... diese cent artikel. 

@Rastapopoulos gutes isolierband...


----------



## Ölfuss (28. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild


Wie breit ist der Lenker ? Sieht gut aus. Hast du an der Klemmung ein Schutz - Tape ? 

Wenn du mal ne schwarze Lyrik über hast, denk mal an mich. Möchte mein Bike zierlicher machen


----------



## Jettj (28. November 2011)

Carbon lenker sind an der Klemmung schon geschützt


----------



## KHUJAND (29. November 2011)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> Wie breit ist der Lenker ? Sieht gut aus. Hast du an der Klemmung ein Schutz - Tape ?
> 
> Wenn du mal ne schwarze Lyrik über hast, denk mal an mich. Möchte mein Bike zierlicher machen



*Breite ist 720mm. bin vorher immer 700mm gefahren (mal sehen) 
*Nein... im bereich der Klemmung ist der Lenker aus vollcarbon  scheint mir ?

zu deinem Rad habe ich mir schon so viele gedanken gemacht,- wie man es graziler aufbauen bzw. gestalten kann,  so wie es z.Z. ist, gleicht es eher einem Big-Bike und nicht einem AllMountain. 

ein user hat die tage gefragt, ob es der ehem. Rahmen vom Vincent (Fa.Nicolai) ist, kannst du dazu was sagen ?


----------



## dr.juggles (29. November 2011)

es ist der ex-vincent rahmen.
gut erkennbar an den kurzen sitzrohrgussets.


----------



## Ölfuss (29. November 2011)

@Khujand:  
Ja, das ist der Rahmen von Vinc. Gekauft habe ich ihn allerdings von einem "Kumpel" von Vincent. 
Ich bin kurz vorher bei Nicolai gewesen und habe ein AC und ein AM probegefahren, da ich mir auch unsicher wegen der Rahmengröße war. 
Mir passte das AM besser irgendwie. Vinc lernte ich auch kennen an dem Tag. 

Kurz darauf kaufte ich endlich den "dicken" Hobel. Mir war klar, dass es für Touren zu schwer war. Deswegen relativiert sich auch ein vermeintlich günstiger Kaufpreis. 

Die Gabel soll durch eine Lyrik Solo Air ersetzt werden, die Hammerschmidt durch eine 2 fach Kurbel mit Führung. 
Event. die Rubberqueen durch leichtere Bereifung. 

Wobei die Hammerschmidt und die Queens extrem "geil" sind. 

Die Gabel u. Kurbel muss ich erstmal verkaufen, da ich gerade nicht soviel ausgeben kann. 

Was hälst du den von einer 160mm Durolux ?


----------



## Ölfuss (29. November 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> es ist der ex-vincent rahmen.
> gut erkennbar an den kurzen sitzrohrgussets.




Du weißt mehr als ich, ist das Sitzrohr kürzer deswegen ?  
Mit taugt es jedenfalls 
Ihr seht, obwohl ich schon mal ein Bass hatte, bin ich noch Nicolai - Technik - Novice ;-)

Gruss Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (29. November 2011)

hi olli.
ich meinte eigentlich diese zwei bleche, welche als verstärkung dienen. also die vom sitzrohr aufs oberrohr gehen. die sind bei deinem rahmen kürzer, als bei allen anderen helius AM rahmen, welche ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
das angebot war schon saugut, wär noch die lyrik vom vinc drin gewesen wär ich auch interessiert gewesen damals.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2011)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> @Khujand:
> Ja, das ist der Rahmen von Vinc.



ich bin sein Rad damals mal gefahren... u. fand es richtig geil (auch vom aufbau her) 

irgendwo habe ich noch ein foto vom Rad . 

 Olli
gable raus,- kürzeren dämpfer rein und schon stimmt die optik+der lenkwinkel.


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2011)

ne schwarze Gabel und ein Vivid Air


----------



## marco2 (30. November 2011)

Aufkleber von der Gabel abknibbeln und gut ist!


----------



## Ölfuss (30. November 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Aufkleber von der Gabel abknibbeln und gut ist!





Da ist noch die Schutzfolie drauf. Ich find `s auch hässlich, aber ich möchte die Gabel verkaufen. Ist ziemlich neuwertig. 

Mir wurde eine Lyrik RC2L u-Turn 160mm angeboten. Was haltet ihr davon ? 
Muss da eine für mein Gewicht (75kg) passende Feder rein ?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2011)

mit der R-S Lyrik machste nix falsch. 
wobe ich gerade bei deinem Rahmen ne 170er nehmen würde...    + 216 er Dämpfer  rein, dann stimmt die Geo wieder. 
(oder rede ich gerade totalen quatsch)?


(Gewicht: 75kg) 
 kommst mit der standartfeder bei der R-S Lyrik  immer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (30. November 2011)

mir war die standartfeder in der lyrik u-turn bei 85 Kilo viel viel viel zu hart.
habe jetzt die für 65Kilo verbaut und alles ist super.
übriegens steht meine u-turn 172 in den Rohren und federt (wenns drauf ankommt) bis 169. 
mfg


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mit der R-S Lyrik machste nix falsch.
> wobe ich gerade bei deinem Rahmen ne 170er nehmen würde...    + 216 er Dämpfer  rein, dann stimmt die Geo wieder.
> (oder rede ich gerade totalen quatsch)?
> 
> ...



lyrik is voll ok, vor allem für den preis. mit u-turn sollte es dann ne coil sein. die funzen eh besser als die solo air und vor allem besser als 2step. 
hab auch ne lyrik coil 160-115mm, sehr zufrieden, viel endprogression, macht sich gut bei harter fahrweise. die luftversionen schlagen mir viel zu schnell durch und rauschen durch den federweg bei kompressionen. 

ob 170 oder 160 macht nicht den riesen unterschied. ich fahr mein AM hinten auf 171mm federweg bei 216mm Dämpfer-EBL und die 160mm vorne reichen völlig, auch der lenkwinkel passt zum shredden 

und ja, richtig, bei 75kg ist die standardfeder (mittelhart) genau richtig!

gruß rainer


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2011)

ich bin glücklich mit Lyrik Coil und 170 mm ohne absenkung's zeugs .... dort wo es sich lohnt abzusenken, komme ich eh nicht hoch 

und zwar sowas von glücklich


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2011)

Rainer
am besten läuft die Rock Shox Lyrik RC-2 DH SoloAir.


----------



## fuzzball (30. November 2011)

am besten läuft es, wenn es keine Rock Shox Gabel ist - duck und weg


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2011)

fuzzball schrieb:


> am besten läuft es, wenn es keine Rock Shox Gabel ist - duck und weg



bos     *hust*


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer
> am besten läuft die Rock Shox Lyrik RC-2 DH SoloAir.


 
fast


----------



## Rockcity Roller (30. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rainer
> am besten läuft die Rock Shox Lyrik RC-2 DH SoloAir.



ich bin nach diversen testungen nach wie vor großer fan von stahlfederelementen (ab einem gewissen federweg)...


----------



## othu (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ganz am Anfang der Überlegung vielleicht, möglicherweise, eventuell ein Nicolai Helius AM zu kaufen, brauche da aber noch den ein oder anderen Schubser in die richtige Richtung und Ratschläge.


Nicolai Helius AM, L, mit verstärktem (AFR?) Unterrohr
- Federweg hinten 180mm (Vivid Coil oder Roco Coil) <-soll angeblich mit dem verstärkten Unterrohr gehen?!
- Federweg vorne 180mm (Totem Coil)

Allerdings möchte ich einen steileren Sitzwinkel Richtung 74, eher 75°, muss also die 600Euro - Maßrahmenkröte schlucken 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich trotz des 1,5" Steuerrohrs des Helius AM meine tapered Gabel nur mit außenliegenden Steuersatzschalen fahren kann (zumindest unten)? Gibt es von N ein Steuerrohr (wenn ich eh schon den Maßrahmenaufpreis zahle), bei dem ich auch unten integrierte Steuersatzschalen fahren kann?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius AM, L, mit verstärktem (AFR?) Unterrohr
> - Federweg hinten 180mm (Vivid Coil oder Roco Coil) <-soll angeblich mit dem verstärkten Unterrohr gehen?!
> - Federweg vorne 180mm (Totem Coil)



Bäämmm... 
du willst es auch Fett haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (1. Dezember 2011)

Ein "normales" AM kann nix von dem, was du willst.
Ich frage mich, warum es ein Helius AM sein soll? Gibt es da nicht was direkt passenderes?


----------



## othu (1. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Bäämmm...
> du willst es auch Fett haben



 ja, aber es MUSS auch gut bergauf getreten werden können,
darum der steile Sitzwinkel...


@lakekeman:
mag sein, gib mir einen Tipp!
Das AFR scheint es nicht mehr zu geben (ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich das versetzte Sitzrohr mit dem Dome schrecklich finde), ein ION ist mir zu viel.


----------



## c_w (1. Dezember 2011)

Das AFR gibt es auf Wunsch natuerlich immer noch...


----------



## trailterror (1. Dezember 2011)

Auch das ion 18?

Zubwelchem einsatzzweck wills du dein zukünftiges denn missbrauchen?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> ja, aber es MUSS auch gut bergauf getreten werden können,




also leicht mit viel federweg ?  














 es gibt so viele gute...


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Federweg hinten 180mm (Vivid Coil oder Roco Coil) <-soll angeblich mit dem verstärkten Unterrohr gehen?!



Echt? Vermurkst das nicht die Geo? Also längerer Dämpfer = höheres Tretlager = steilerer Sitzwinkel = spitzerer Lenkwinkel? Oder wird das mit einer kürzeren Dämpferaufnahme kompensiert?


----------



## othu (1. Dezember 2011)

@KHUJAND: ja! leicht mit viel Federweg! Das schwarze ist schon sehr, sehr gut, jetzt ohne Gold, ohne Fox mit steilerem SW und mit integriertem unteren Steuersatz TROTZ tapered und das wäre mein Rad 


@Kontragonist: keine Ahnung, ich habe das hier im Nicolai-Forum so gelesen?!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: ja! leicht mit viel Federweg! Das schwarze ist schon sehr, sehr gut.



ja finde ich auch... ist von meinem Forums Kumpel dreamdeep.


----------



## stuk (1. Dezember 2011)

180 hinten? wie soll das gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (1. Dezember 2011)

Also die geschicht mit 180 hinten hab ich auch noch nicht gehört


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> 180 hinten? wie soll das gehen?



geht doch... soweit ich weiss bei dem hier.


----------



## stuk (1. Dezember 2011)

jaein
bei dem "Panzer" hängt der Dämpfer im zweiten Loch, mit -11er (?) Aufhängung und 222 Dämpfer dürfte man dann auch bei ca. 172 auskommen. Würde man ihn oben einhängen hätte man zwar ca. 180 aber der Reifen würde ab 174 einschlagen. 
Vielleicht würde das steiler Custom-Sitzrohr helfen?

Würde aber ehr zum normalen AM mit max. 172 oder ion18 tendieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Würde aber ehr zum normalen AM mit max. 172 tendieren.



du sagst es...


----------



## stuk (1. Dezember 2011)

zitier doch bitte komplett ;-) das ION 18 sollte nicht unterm Tisch fallen
(auch wenn wir unsere AMs lieben)


----------



## US. (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

man muß sich nur die Ratio-Charts von Nicolai anschauen.
Wie stuk schon schrieb ergeben sich mit einem 222/70 Dämpfer 172mm Federweg im 2. Loch des ULH.
Im 1. Loch wären es 190mm.

Wenn man die 190mm realisieren will ohne daß das Tretlager höher kommt, muß die Nullage des Hinterrades 19mm nach oben.
19mm erfordern eine Verschiebung der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme von ca. 7mm. Der Sitzwinkel muß entsprechend steiler werden, damit das Hinterrad nicht kollidiert. 2 bis 3° werdens schon sein.

Integriertes Lager bei 1,5" Gabel funktioniert nicht. Wüsste aber auch nicht warum das nötig sein sollte. Man kann das Steuerrohr ja unten auf das gwünschte Maß kürzen. Macht aber nur bei Doppelbrückengabeln Sinn.
Single Crown Gabeln benötigen nämlich den Freigang zum Unterrohr.

Am besten mit den 171mm abfinden, oder gleich ein ION 18 holen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also leicht mit viel federweg ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der Bash gefällt mir, wo gibt es denn den?


----------



## othu (1. Dezember 2011)

ist von Canyon, gibt es aber wohl nicht mehr


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2011)




----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2011)

ich finde ja, ein steiler Sitzwinkel macht an einem Freerider super Sinn.
kombiniert mit einem flachen Lenkwinkel...

BAM

bergauf kann man super treten, bergab merkt man vom Sitzwinkel nichts.
Die Reifenfreiheit (Thema Kollision) wird auch größer.

180 mm hinten, steiler Sitzwinkel, flacher Lenkwinkel, ZS44/ZS56 Steuerrohr.
Fertig is mein Traumrad ;-)


----------



## othu (1. Dezember 2011)

für mich auch eins bitte!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> für mich auch eins bitte!



Otto kennst du das hier schon ? 
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534837&highlight=definition+mountain


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2011)

ja, das is schon nah dran.

jetzt noch ie Geo für 170 mm vorne auslegen, damit aus dem Sitzwinkel nicht Murks wird. Und - wie gesagt - wenigstens unten ZS56.

über Preise muss man nicht sprechen - aber weit über 2k Euro sind halt ein Luxusgegenstand und kein Arbeitstier. Leichter dürfte auch...

aber das Helius AM ist schon ein zeitloses Ding ;-)

1x10 (bzw. noch 9) fahr ich an zwei meiner drei Bikes.
Aber für die Alpen is mir das zu hart...


----------



## lakekeman (1. Dezember 2011)

othu schrieb:


> für mich auch eins bitte!



Nimm doch nen Fanes, entspricht genau deinen Vorstellungen, bis auf 10mm FW.


----------



## Ge!st (1. Dezember 2011)

Die letzten Änderungen an meinem AM für dieses Jahr: Neue Griffe, jetzt ist im Lenkerbereiche alles schwarz- und silberfarben, neuer Sattel, neue Reifen und eine neue Sattelrohrklemme. Im nächsten Jahr kommt dann der CCDB Air, obwohl ich mit dem Roco Air TST R grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden bin, aber optisch der CCDB Air einfach besser passen.


----------



## tommi101 (1. Dezember 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ein "normales" AM kann nix von dem, was du willst.
> Ich frage mich, warum es ein Helius AM sein soll? Gibt es da nicht was direkt passenderes?



Was will er denn??
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich irgendwie nicht verstehe warum man für ein Enduro unbedingt mehr als 170mm FW braucht. Im Gegenteil...die Umrüstung auf 180mm Federelemente schränken die Tourenfähigkeiten mMn. nur noch mehr ein, sei es im Sitzwinkel oder in der Tretlagerhöhe.
Okay, durch diverse Dämpferaufnahmen lässt sich dank Nicolai jede erdenkliche Custom-Geo verwirklichen, die Frage ist nur  -  wofür??

Denjenigen, der ein Helius AM soweit an die Grenzen bringt dass das ganze Rad im Gelände schlicht weg versagt, möchte ich erstmal fahren sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (1. Dezember 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Was will er denn??



Steht doch da?

180mm rear: he AM nein
180mm front: he AM nein
zs56: he AM nein
74-75° SW: he AM nein

Über Sinn oder Nutzen braucht man nicht diskutieren, das muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## trailterror (1. Dezember 2011)

@geist

Das raw mit den deemax  sieht Schon klasse aus dein rad


----------



## Tompfl (1. Dezember 2011)

Juhuuu, heute endlich gekommen, der Rahmen ist der Hammer, Verarbeitung ein absoluter Traum, am Wochenende beginnt der Aufbau.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Ölfuss (1. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch. Ich würd das Ding mit ins Bett nehmen


----------



## Tompfl (1. Dezember 2011)

Hä,hä, ist bereits schön zugedeckt und träumt von der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## trailterror (1. Dezember 2011)

Leck mich fett...meiner wird farblich fast identisch 

Hab lediglich die obere dämpferhaltung und die "schrauben" am umlenkhebel in schwarz...

Und halt conehead 

In 3 wochen gibts ein bild vom fast zwillingshelius 

Haben wir nicht schon mal über den aufbau per pn gefachsimpelt (oder verwechsel ich dich grad) Gabs da nicht auch überschneidungen  ?


----------



## Tompfl (1. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Leck mich fett...meiner wird farblich fast identisch
> 
> Hab lediglich die obere dämpferhaltung und die "schrauben" am umlenkhebel in schwarz...
> 
> ...



jep haben wir, bin schon gespannt, wie die Bike´s fertig aussehen, freu dich auf Deinen Rahmen die Dinger schaun in Echt noch viel geiler aus als auf den Bildern.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> die Dinger schaun in Echt noch viel geiler aus als auf den Bildern.



aach sach an.


----------



## trailterror (2. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> jep haben wir, bin schon gespannt, wie die Bike´s fertig aussehen, freu dich auf Deinen Rahmen die Dinger schaun in Echt noch viel geiler aus als auf den Bildern.





...dabei siehts aufm bild schon gut aus 

Hab leider noch nicht alle teile zusammen;
Bis jetzt hab ich die gabel, vorbau, trigger, schaltwerk und lenker....pedale, kefü, kassette, kette sind bestellt, dauert aber noch ein bissel....als nächstes glaubt der laufradsatz dran 

Ich war überrascht wie schwer es teilweise ist die wunschparts überhaupt zu bekommen....

Hast du denn schon alles beisammen?
Bin auch auf deins gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2011)

ein super schönes  AM (vom harry) steht auch schon in den startlöchern u. wartet auf den aufbau...


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Juhuuu, heute endlich gekommen, der Rahmen ist der Hammer, Verarbeitung ein absoluter Traum, am Wochenende beginnt der Aufbau.



Ist das Orange eloxiert? Sieht auf deinem Foto und meinem Bildschirm aus wie Kupfer, was auch mal ne geile Farbe wär


----------



## Tompfl (2. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ist das Orange eloxiert? Sieht auf deinem Foto und meinem Bildschirm aus wie Kupfer, was auch mal ne geile Farbe wär



@ Kontragonistist 
das orange elox, sieht original schon anders aus, ist ein richtig kräftiges orange, habe ich mir etwas heller vorgestellt, passt aber perfekt und ist richtig, richtig gut.
@ trailterror
hab eigentlich alles zusammen, es fehlt noch die Kettenführung (bionicon c.guide v.02) , der 36/22 Spider für die XO, Steuersatz sollte heute kommen. Vario Stütze nehme ich meine alte GD nachdem die Kind Shock Lev erst frühestens im Mai 2012 verfügbar ist. Pedale fehlen auch noch, hab ich aber genug rumliegen.
Denke das AM wird bis Ende Januar fertig sein.


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2011)

is net mainz


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2011)

ist jetzt mode mit den druckstreben


----------



## stuk (2. Dezember 2011)

das wird schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. Dezember 2011)

das grün elox AM ist grandios


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja sieht gut aus  nur ob der Dämpfer was taugt ...... Da bin ich noch skeptisch


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja sieht gut aus  nur ob der Dämpfer was taugt ...... Da bin ich noch skeptisch



Man liest nichts gutes über das Teil  meist wird es umgehend gegen was besseres getauscht


----------



## Timmy35 (2. Dezember 2011)

der taugt bestimmt: kein wippen im wiegetritt und leicht ist er auch.
der traum vieler cc-fahrer.


----------



## stuk (2. Dezember 2011)

hatte den anfangs auch verbaut, war besser als der monarch der dann folgte......


----------



## sluette (2. Dezember 2011)

ach komm, so schlecht war der monarch nicht. bin mal gespannt wie der monarch plus demnächst funktioniert... ist ja nicht mehr lange hin!


----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2011)

fänd es mit grünenen Sitzstreben und scharzem umlenkhebel noch besser.


----------



## Ge!st (2. Dezember 2011)

Mit gefallen beide AM-Rahmen farblich richtig gut, das orange wie auch das grünelox habe was und ich bin einfach mal auf den fertigen Aufbau gespannt und damit auf den Gesamteindruck.


----------



## dr.juggles (2. Dezember 2011)

das grün ist porno


----------



## h0tz (2. Dezember 2011)

Warum sind am Steuerrohr vom grünen die Bearbeitunsspuren zu sehen, aber beim orangenen nicht? Sind doch beides 1.5, oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (2. Dezember 2011)

Beide Rahmen absolut 
Grün find ich mit weiß super und orange mit schwarz.

Finds genau "richtig" so. Grün mit schwarz wär etwas kontrastarm.
Bei beiden würde es mir noch besser gefallen, wenn die Lagerdeckel des ULH dessen Farbe hätten.

Endlich sieht man auch mal den Direct Mount Umwerfer. Ist das ein XO?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Tompfl (2. Dezember 2011)

US. schrieb:


> Beide Rahmen absolut
> Grün find ich mit weiß super und orange mit schwarz.
> 
> Finds genau "richtig" so. Grün mit schwarz wär etwas kontrastarm.
> ...



ist ein X9 Umwerfer, bearbeitet von Nicolai, gibt 2 verschiedene, einen für ein 39er und einen für ein 36er Kettenblatt, wobei der Umwerfer für das 39er bei sauberer Einstellung auch für das 36er  passen soll.

Ach so, gleich noch zum grünen AM, find ich auch Mega, beim nächsten mal nehm ichs evtl. auch in grün.


----------



## Ge!st (2. Dezember 2011)

Was ich mich schon gefragt habe: Direct Mount ist doch ein Standard, warum muss dann ein speziell von Nicolai bearbeiteter Umwerfer eingesetzt werden? 

Das mag zwar kein großer Nachteil sein, aber so ganz sinnvoll erscheint mir Nicolais DM-Konzept nicht.


----------



## mad-drive (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tompfl, 
das orange ist einfach super geil, man kann sich einfach nie daran satt sehen.
Viel spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## trailterror (2. Dezember 2011)

@geist

Ich denk, dass man sich für die variante entschieden hat, weils so am besten und einwandfrei funktioniert; soweit ich weiss hat man auch an einem DM standard konzept 
gewerkelt...


----------



## slayerrider (2. Dezember 2011)

h0tz schrieb:


> Warum sind am Steuerrohr vom grünen die Bearbeitunsspuren zu sehen, aber beim orangenen nicht? Sind doch beides 1.5, oder täuscht das?



hm, interessante Frage. Aber eine Antwort weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## trailterror (3. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel cm sinds eigentlich bei nem L rahmen (sitzrohr) bis zur unterkante unterrohr? (wegen sattelstützenauswahl)

Danke


----------



## Ge!st (3. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wieviel cm sinds eigentlich bei nem L rahmen (sitzrohr) bis zur unterkante unterrohr? (wegen sattelstützenauswahl)


Es sind ca. 16 cm. So viel mir bekannt, reicht es aus, wenn die Sattelstütze bis zur Hälfte des Oberrohrs, eingesteckt ist, das wären dann ca. 14,5 cm.


----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2011)

Offiziell bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. Dezember 2011)

16cm 

Dank euch


----------



## broeckchen (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein geliebtes Helius AM quietscht extrem laut, wenn ich die Hinterradbremse leicht betätige. Habe schon alle Schrauben der Bremsbefestigung (Juicy 7) mit Loctite versorgt.
Habt ihr noch Tips?
Gruß
Nils


----------



## Brickowski (3. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> is net mainz




sieht aus als obs dem Badenser gehört  

Christophs Rahmen?
Auf jeden Fall saustark. Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2011)

Brickowski schrieb:


> sieht aus als obs dem Badenser gehört
> 
> Christophs Rahmen?
> Auf jeden Fall saustark. Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.



jop, isn Chris seiner.


----------



## Tompfl (3. Dezember 2011)

@ mad drive
danke, habe bereits viel Spass beim Aufbau, das Orange find ich auch immer besser.

Die Bearbeitungsspuren am Steuerrohr beim orangenen Rahmen sind genauso vorhanden. Das täuscht auf dem Foto. Ich mache demnächst wenn es soweit fertig ist mal vernünftige Fotos


----------



## Bömmel__ (4. Dezember 2011)

ich habe fertig.. 

ich werde die Tage mal meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Radl machen.
schade das es nicht mehr so trocken ist. Ich will es noch nicht dreckig machen..;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (4. Dezember 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> ich habe fertig..
> 
> ich werde die Tage mal meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Radl machen.
> schade das es nicht mehr so trocken ist. Ich will es noch nicht dreckig machen..;-)



Schick schick, hast du es mal gewogen ?


----------



## Bömmel__ (4. Dezember 2011)

evel schrieb:


> Schick schick, hast du es mal gewogen ?



auf den Kopp 15.5 kg !

werde im Frühjahr noch nach tubeless wechseln ;-)

Die Holzfellerpedalen sind auch nicht wirklich leicht, aber ich auch nicht.

Ich finde, für einen XL Rahmen ist das Gewicht ok.


----------



## evel (4. Dezember 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> auf den Kopp 15.5 kg !
> 
> werde im Frühjahr noch nach tubeless wechseln ;-)
> 
> ...



Ich bekom meinen XL am 16.12 in blau elox  

Ich hoff das ich unter 16 Kg bleib. 
Deemax
Bombr 66 von 2007
Vivid Air


----------



## Bömmel__ (4. Dezember 2011)

evel schrieb:


> Ich bekom meinen XL am 16.12 in blau elox
> 
> Ich hoff das ich unter 16 Kg bleib.
> Deemax
> ...



bin schon neugierig, viel Spaß beim Aufbau

Gruß

Chris


----------



## evel (4. Dezember 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> bin schon neugierig, viel Spaß beim Aufbau
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Chris



und ich erst, bin auf den Dämpfer gespannt 

Gruß Chris


----------



## OldSchool (4. Dezember 2011)

evel schrieb:


> Ich hoff das ich unter 16 Kg bleib.
> Deemax
> Bombr 66 von 2007
> Vivid Air



Das hört sich nicht so an.


----------



## evel (4. Dezember 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht so an.



die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Dezember 2011)

Chris... sehr sehr gute Arbeit  

hab an meinem AM die -15 Dämpferaufnahme eingebaut, 
rein optisch macht der flachere Lenkwinkel schon was her...  (das rad sieht nicht mehr so stelzig aus) 

 bin  jetzt mal auf die  probefahrt gespannt.  (es regnet)


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2011)

Was heisst eigentlich: "hab an meinem AM die -15 Dämpferaufnahme eingebaut" gibt es da noch unterschiedliche


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was heisst eigentlich: "hab an meinem AM die -15 Dämpferaufnahme eingebaut" gibt es da noch unterschiedliche



da wo -11 stand , steht jetzt -15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2011)

und was ändert das?
(echte Frage!)


----------



## stuk (5. Dezember 2011)

bei gleichem Dämpfer: winkel werden flacher, tretlager kommt tiefer, touren-Eigenschaften leiden, das bike wird mehr zum mini-DHler.


----------



## ibislover (5. Dezember 2011)

den offset der aufnahme um zb. von 200x57 auf 216x63 zu wechseln.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> winkel werden flacher, tretlager kommt tiefer touren-eigenschaften leiden wird mehr zum mini-DHler.



das siehste aber zu krass... 
ist doch nur minimal flacher das ganze. 

hier das rad von meinem schwager.  mit -15er aufnahme (bei 216er dämpfer) 





 fährt sich super.


----------



## sluette (5. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> (es regnet)



ja und?


----------



## US. (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

die Winkel werden durch andere Dämpferaufnahmen schon deutlich geändert.
-15 bedeutet, daß der Anlenkpunkt 15mm nach vorne wandert.
Multipliziert mit dem Anfangsübersetzungsverhältnis von 2,9 beim Helius AM ergibt sich eine um 43mm tiefere Nullage des Hinterrades.
Dies führt zu einem nominell ca. 2° flacheren Sitzwinkel und Lenkwinkel.

Kontakt Sitzrohr-Hinterrad unbetrachtet.

Im konkreten Fall wurde das Verschieben der Dämpferaufnahme wohl vollständig durch einen längeren Dämpfer kompensiert, daher auch keine Auswirkung auf die Winkel.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## bertrueger (5. Dezember 2011)

Ist bei der -15 Aufnahme und 216mm Dämpfer nocht Platz, wenn der Hinterbau voll eingefedert ist, zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr?

Gruß Bert


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2011)

216 ist doch normal beim AM (2011)


----------



## bertrueger (5. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 216 ist doch normal beim AM (2011)



ja, mit -11 Aufnahme. Wenn es mit -15 immernoch passt und nicht zum kontakt Reifen -> Sitzrohr kommt, würde ich mich über den etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (5. Dezember 2011)

jetzt müsst ihr mir nochmal weiterhelfen....

vor einiger zeit wurde ich von dream deep über -3er und -7er aufnahmen informiert...

er sagt, dass er die -7er hat und sein 2,6er ardent beim obersten loch am umlenkhebel montiert mit dem sitzrohr kollidieren könnte, es im zweiten loch von oben aber keine probleme gibt....

jetzt ist hier die rede von -11er und 15er maßen...? hat sich da iwas verändert...weil ansonsten wären das ja echt extreme unterschiede wo es auf jeden fall zu reifen/sitzrohr kollisionen kommen würde....


----------



## marco2 (5. Dezember 2011)

die -11er Aufnahme wurde für die älteren Modelljahre verbaut. Die kannst du an einem neueren (ich glaub ab 2011er Modell) nicht nutzen. Nicolai hat die Aufnahme verändert.


----------



## US. (5. Dezember 2011)

Der -15 setzt ja auch einen längeren Dämpfer voraus. Statt 200mm eben 216mm
Ohne Kollision dürfte -3, vielleicht je nach Reifen auch -7 machbar sein.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Eksduro (5. Dezember 2011)

thx


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Dezember 2011)

bertrueger schrieb:


> ja, mit -11 Aufnahme. Wenn es mit -15 immernoch passt und nicht zum kontakt Reifen -> Sitzrohr kommt, würde ich mich über den etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel freuen.



sorry... hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich "den alten" rahmen (*hust*) von 2010 habe. 
die "neuen" ab 2011 angeschweissten dämpferhalter aufnahmen sind um genau 2 cm. nach vorne gewandert, gegenüber den "alten" modellen.  


also... 
-15 und ein 216er Dämpfer gepaart mit einem 2.4er Reifen habe ich den anschlagtest bestanden. 
also nix reifen küsst sattelrohr.


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

Welchen befestigungstyp braucht man noch mal fürs AM bzgl. Hinterradbremse?

Ist es Adapter IS 2000?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (11. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Welchen befestigungstyp braucht man noch mal fürs AM bzgl. Hinterradbremse?
> 
> ...



korrekt.


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2011)

für die 2011er Lyric RC2DH solo air??

PM 6,7 oder 8?

vll weistt du das ja auch


----------



## Tompfl (11. Dezember 2011)

So hier nun mal ein schnelles Foto, Bike ist der Hammer, leider fehlen immer noch Teile, so kann ich das Radl noch nicht fertig machen. Für ne kurze Fahrt hat es aber gereicht. Es fehlt noch, die Sattelstütze, Kettenblätter, Pedale und ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> für die 2011er Lyric RC2DH solo air??
> 
> PM 6,7 oder 8?
> 
> vll weistt du das ja auch



die Gabel hat PM7"

du brauchst einen PM-PM Adapter 203 mm


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2011)

hammer...

meins wird bekanntlicherweise farblich sehr ähnlich aussehen 

zufrieden mit der RO? ich denk bei mir wirds die XT


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

Edith:
den hier hab ich an der Lyrik mit 203er Scheiben


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2011)

ich hab die auswahl beim Internetanbieter zwischen IS 2000, PM 6 oder 7... die lyric hat sicher eine PM aufnahme (d.h) IS 2000 ists nicht...


brauch ich also sicher die PM 7 option? ich hätt nämlich auf 6 getippt

edith: grad das gefunden:
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...rgabel-Lyrik-Solo-Air-RC2DH-2012-Tapered.html

da steht auch was von PM6.... 2012 oder 2011er müsst doch gleich sein, oder?


----------



## der-gute (11. Dezember 2011)

kann auch sein....hab den oben gezeigten Adapter montiert






link: http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/user_spec_lyrik.pdf


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2011)

habs nun mit PM 6 adapter bestellt 

in der hoffnung, dass alles passt..

danke dir für die bemühungen


----------



## Ölfuss (11. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sorry... hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich "den alten" rahmen (*hust*) von 2010 habe.
> die "neuen" ab 2011 angeschweissten dämpferhalter aufnahmen sind um genau 2 cm. nach vorne gewandert, gegenüber den "alten" modellen.
> 
> 
> ...




Wie kann ich rausfinden, ob mein AM Rahmen die alte oder die neue Geo hat ?  Vinc konnte ich bislang nicht erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (11. Dezember 2011)

Denke, keine Ausfräsung am Yoke im Hinerbau, sowie ein 216er Dämpfer ohne Offset  sind mit der aktuellen Version verbunden.


----------



## Ölfuss (11. Dezember 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Denke, keine Ausfräsung am Yoke im Hinerbau, sowie ein 216er Dämpfer ohne Offset  sind mit der aktuellen Version verbunden.



Steh auf`m Schlauch Marco. Was meinst du genau mit Yoke ?


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2011)

Yoke ist das Frästeil das die Kettenstreben zusammen führt.


----------



## Ölfuss (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke Rainer, wieder was gelernt. Tausche momentan Gabel und Dämpfer aus. Hat ich ja schon mal geschrieben, dass ein 222mm - Dämpfer verbaut wurde mit 180mm- Gabel vom Vorbesitzer. Es soll ein 216mm Dämpfer verbaut werden und ich weiß noch nicht welchen Offset es braucht. 
Gabel wird eine 160er Lyrik. 
Unklar ist mir auch noch , welche 2 fach -Kurbel mit Kefü an Hammerschmidt ISCG passt !??? 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Ölfuss (11. Dezember 2011)

So sieht das aus, könnt ihr beurteilen ob alte oder neue Version ?
Shit, bekomme es nur als Anhang hin. Bitte schaut mal


----------



## sluette (11. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> So hier nun mal ein schnelles Foto, Bike ist der Hammer...


schöne kiste und gut (für mich) mal eine c/guide am AM zu sehen. 
ich hatte sie auch in der engeren wahl. habe mich aber nun für die MRP 2X entschieden. 
viel spass mit dem bike.


----------



## trailterror (11. Dezember 2011)

@ölfuss

Die kompatibilitätsfrage kefü-HS ISCG hatte icj auch schon mehrmals hier erfragt

Fazit: N sagt, dass die HS iscg mit iscg 03 kefüs kompatibel sei. Viele user beklagen aber, dass es oft probleme gibt. Bei manchen passts wohl, bei andern nicht. Die commander soll mit ner 2fach shimano kurbel auf jeden fall passen


----------



## Schwabi (11. Dezember 2011)

Ölfuss schrieb:


> So sieht das aus, könnt ihr beurteilen ob alte oder neue Version ?
> Shit, bekomme es nur als Anhang hin. Bitte schaut mal



streift da die kette am zug oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## marco2 (11. Dezember 2011)

Sieht nach der neuen Version aus. Was die genaue Konfi mit dem 216er angeht, würde ich es auf jeden Fall mit N checken. Wenn man  von denen die richtigen Aufnahmen bekommt, sollte es immer passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ölfuss (11. Dezember 2011)

Schwabi schrieb:


> streift da die kette am zug oder sieht das nur so aus?



Die Perspektive täuscht, habe sicherheitshalber nachgesehen


----------



## tanchoplatinum (11. Dezember 2011)

dies ist keine c/guide, das ist ne Hammerschmidt.

Nur an der Schwinge kann das nicht entschieden werden. Der Abstand vom Dämpferhalter zum Steuerrohrgusset ist viel wichtiger.

Ich hab mal Bilder von deinem Komplettrad angeschaut, danach würde ich sagen das es ein Alte (vor 2011) Geo. ist. zu diesem Schluß komme ich da der Abstand der besagten Gussets zu groß ist.

Was ist es für eine RH größe?


----------



## Ölfuss (11. Dezember 2011)

L


----------



## stasi (11. Dezember 2011)

fast richtig


----------



## Ölfuss (11. Dezember 2011)

stasi schrieb:


> fast richtig




 joooo dat isses. 

Also alte Geo ?  Das es von 2010 ist, wußte ich. Hatte mit Vinc vor dem Kauf gemailt. 
Nur auf meine letzte Mail mit der Frage , ob alte oder neue Geo, hat er bislang nicht geantwortet.


----------



## stasi (11. Dezember 2011)

laut datum/posts: 2010
bzgl ulh/sdh, vgl: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6811593&postcount=33
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6811995&postcount=37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ölfuss (11. Dezember 2011)

stasi schrieb:


> laut datum/posts: 2010
> bzgl ulh/sdh, vgl:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6811593&postcount=33
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6811995&postcount=37




Super Stasi 
Die PDF`s sind mir bekannt, die gibt es ja auch für die "neuen" AM`s. 
Dann gehe ich davon aus, dass der Rahmen die alte Geo hat. 
Ich habe momentan den B- UHL mit -11 SDH , in den Zeichnungen bei Rahmengröße M ist auch der -11 Offset angegeben. 

Im Text darüber steht aber : 

Standardmäßig wird für den 216er
Dämpfer der -13er-offset verwendet.....

Das irritiert wieder


----------



## provester (11. Dezember 2011)

Bin von der -13 auch immer irritiert gewesen, Fakt ist: meiner ist auch von 2010 und wurde auf den 216er Dämpfer angepasst - bei mir ist es das Gleich wie bei Dir: Umlenkhebel "B" und -11er Dämpferhalter..

hab jetzt grad nen -15 hier und werde den demnächst mal testen (zwecks flacherer Winkel)..

MfG


----------



## Ölfuss (11. Dezember 2011)

Khujand hat es in post 1202 schon geschrieben. 

Aber berichte später mal, wie es sich fährt. Was kosten die Dämpferaufnahmen eigentlich ?


----------



## provester (11. Dezember 2011)

Was hat er geschrieben? Eine Erklärung warum im pdf von -13 die rede ist?? 

Werde berichten, drehe morgen mal ne Runde mit -15.. über Preise kann ich nichts sagen, hab das Ding erstmal "ausgeliehen"..


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> dies ist keine c/guide, das ist ne Hammerschmidt.



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil und wer zitieren kann hilft anderen lesern...

die c/guide bezog sich auf die karre von Tompfl (wie man an dem zitat sehen kann).



tanchoplatinum schrieb:


> ...danach würde ich sagen das es ein Alte (vor 2011) Geo. ist. ...



seit wann ist eine 2011er geo veraltert ?


----------



## stuk (12. Dezember 2011)

c-guide kommt bei mir auch bald drann


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

hatte ich auch erst vor, wenn ich mir das bike von tompfl aber nun anschaue bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob sie am AM so viel bringt. 
auf dem bild liegt die kette vorne auf dem großen ritzel. wenn ich mir vorstelle das sie nun auf dem kleinen liegt, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die c/guide da überhaupt noch viel spannt...


----------



## Tompfl (12. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> hatte ich auch erst vor, wenn ich mir das bike von tompfl aber nun anschaue bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob sie am AM so viel bringt.
> auf dem bild liegt die kette vorne auf dem großen ritzel. wenn ich mir vorstelle das sie nun auf dem kleinen liegt, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die c/guide da überhaupt noch viel spannt...



Gut beobachtet, bin mir auch nicht sicher, sobald der 36/22 Spider von Sram verfügbar ist, werde ich umbauen, brauche auch noch den Umwerfer von N für diese Übersetzung. Kann also erst im Januar berichten ob die c/guide funktioniert. Im Moment ist das 39er Kettenblatt verbaut.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Gut beobachtet, bin mir auch nicht sicher, sobald der 36/22 Spider von Sram verfügbar ist, werde ich umbauen, brauche auch noch den Umwerfer von N für diese Übersetzung. Kann also erst im Januar berichten ob die c/guide funktioniert. Im Moment ist das 39er Kettenblatt verbaut.



sieht gut aus... bis auf kleinigkeiten.


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Gut beobachtet...



was wiegt`s ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (12. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> was wiegt`s ?



So wie es auf dem Bild steht 14,1kg, wobei ich nach dem Winter auf Tubless umrüste, der Federgabelschaft noch kürzer wird die neue Variostütze wahrscheinlich leichter ist und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten leichter werden. Wobei das Gewicht jetzt schon absolut in Ordnung geht.

@ KHUJAND
was meinst Du denn mit Kleinigkeiten, raus damit!


----------



## OldSchool (12. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> hatte ich auch erst vor, wenn ich mir das bike von tompfl aber nun anschaue bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob sie am AM so viel bringt.
> auf dem bild liegt die kette vorne auf dem großen ritzel. wenn ich mir vorstelle das sie nun auf dem kleinen liegt, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die c/guide da überhaupt noch viel spannt...



Ich glaube das der C-Guide nur die Kette beruhigen soll, damit die nicht soviel rumschlackern kann.


----------



## Tompfl (12. Dezember 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ich glaube das der C-Guide nur die Kette beruhigen soll, damit die nicht soviel rumschlackern kann.



Ganz so ist es nicht, habe auf meinem vorherigen Bike ne selbsgebaute C- Guide, habe damals auch nicht so recht an die Funktion geglaubt. Nach einer Saison bin ich aber komplett überzeugt, die Kette blieb bei allen Situation (auch teilweise wirklich heftige Sachen) auf dem Kettenblatt.


----------



## stuk (12. Dezember 2011)

mir bleibt als "Touren3fachfahrer" kaum eine Alternative.
Dann noch Preis und Gewicht...ist ein Versuch wert um Ruhe auf dem mittleren Blatt zu bekommen.
werde bald berichten.....


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Dezember 2011)

sehe ich genauso.
wenn ich 80% touren fahre und eben nur ab und zu in den park fahre, würde mich eine permanente kettenführung beim tourenfahren nerven (kann mir vorstellen dass ewige kettenschleifen würde mich zur weißglut treiben).
deshalb werde ich die bionicon mal ausprobieren. ist ja locker schnell mit 2 kabelbindern befestigt und nach dem parkbesuch kommt sie wieder ab.


----------



## sluette (12. Dezember 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ...kann mir vorstellen dass ewige kettenschleifen würde mich zur Weißglut treiben...



ich habe nun die MRP 2X verbaut. habe zwar noch keine testfahrt gemacht, aber im montageständer hört man absolut nix. vielleicht weil keine gummirolle verbaut ist sondern zwei einzelnen schaltwerksröllchen.


----------



## OldSchool (12. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Ganz so ist es nicht, habe auf meinem vorherigen Bike ne selbsgebaute C- Guide, habe damals auch nicht so recht an die Funktion geglaubt. Nach einer Saison bin ich aber komplett überzeugt, die Kette blieb bei allen Situation (auch teilweise wirklich heftige Sachen) auf dem Kettenblatt.





Na also, bestätigt doch meine Annahme, dass Funktion darauf basiert.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> @ KHUJAND
> was meinst Du denn mit Kleinigkeiten, raus damit!



erstmal "TOP Rad"ausse frage...  
ich persönlich finde diese sattelstütze unschön... 
desweiteren "kippt" mir die umwerferposition zu sehr nach unten+zur seite  weg. (ist aber nicht anders machbar... ich weiss)
"nachwievor" kann ich mich ehrlich gesagt mit  dem 1.5 steuerrohr an einem -N- nicht anfreunden, es wirkt mir viel zu fett...
klaa hat es auch vorteile wie stabilität, (ist es eigentlich nachgewiesen?)
und man kann den Lenkwinkel mit einem passenden stuersatz einstellen usw. 
dennnoch bleibt das 1.5 steuerrohr  in meinen augen überdimensioniert für/bei einem Helius AM Rahmen  

Rahmen/Gabel wirken schon mal schön.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin nach einem Sommer mit der C/guide mehr als zufrieden. Werde die Version 1 gegen die Version 2 tauschen, amit es auch noch etwas schöner aussieht  und vielleicht in grün passend zur Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde ja, dass die alte Version der c/guide viel besser zu Nicolai passt â die Form spricht die gleiche Sprache


----------



## Tompfl (13. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> erstmal "TOP Rad"ausse frage...
> ich persönlich finde diese sattelstütze unschön...
> desweiteren "kippt" mir die umwerferposition zu sehr nach unten+zur seite  weg. (ist aber nicht anders machbar... ich weiss)
> "nachwievor" kann ich mich ehrlich gesagt mit  dem 1.5 steuerrohr an einem -N- nicht anfreunden, es wirkt mir viel zu fett...
> ...



Hast recht mit der Sattelstütze soll ja die KS LEV dran sobald verfügbar, was für die GD spricht ist die absolute Zuverlässigkeit, seit jahren keine Probleme bei uns in der Gruppe, was ich da von anderen Vario Stützen so lese, na ja. 
Hab mir auch so meine Gedanken mit dem 1,5" Steuerohr gemacht, sieht auf den Bildern immer überdimensioniert aus, in Original ist es ok, hab nen Syntace Megaforce 2 und dicke Spacer von Syntace dran, nun passt der Übergang ganz gut. Mit den Gussets vorne am Steurrohr wirkt es dann auch nicht mehr so wuchtig.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Hast recht mit der Sattelstütze soll ja die KS LEV dran sobald verfügbar, was für die GD spricht ist die absolute Zuverlässigkeit, seit jahren keine Probleme bei uns in der Gruppe, was ich da von anderen Vario Stützen so lese, na ja.
> Hab mir auch so meine Gedanken mit dem 1,5" Steuerohr gemacht, sieht auf den Bildern immer überdimensioniert aus, in Original ist es ok, hab nen Syntace Megaforce 2 und dicke Spacer von Syntace dran, nun passt der Übergang ganz gut. Mit den Gussets vorne am Steurrohr wirkt es dann auch nicht mehr so wuchtig.



hast nix falsch gemacht  dein Rad ist TOP


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2011)

mir gefällts auch richtig gut !


----------



## Tompfl (13. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hast nix falsch gemacht  dein Rad ist TOP



da bin ich jetzt aber froh , ich dachte schon ich muss es wieder verkaufen.


----------



## sluette (13. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> da bin ich jetzt aber froh , ich dachte schon ich muss es wieder verkaufen.



 ja geil, ich habe meinen segen auch bekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2011)

hmm... wollt ihr mich irgendwie verarschen ?


----------



## sluette (13. Dezember 2011)

ach, niemals! jetzt wo die bikes ihren ritterschlag haben... da macht sich eher so eine warmes, behagliches gefühl der zufriedenheit breit, passt eigentlich ganz gut zur weihnachtszeit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

so ein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk hat schon was schönes


----------



## Tompfl (13. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hmm... wollt ihr mich irgendwie verarschen ?



nö, ich habe doch gefragt und von dir ne super Antwort bekommen, war nur so witzig geschrieben, das mit dem Ritterschlag ist auch super lustig , ich schmeiß mich weg. Wünsche uns allen weiterhin soviel Spass.


----------



## tommi101 (13. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> nö, ich habe doch gefragt und von dir ne super Antwort bekommen, war nur so witzig geschrieben, das mit dem Ritterschlag ist auch super lustig , ich schmeiß mich weg. Wünsche uns allen weiterhin soviel Spass.



Bei aller Weihnachtsfreude für Dein schönes neues Bike ...aber die 14,1kg nehme ich Dir noch nicht so recht ab 
Dann wärst Du nämlich schon in der Top 10 der Lightweight Helius AM angekommen.....und mit Deinen Parts kann ich das irgendwie nicht glauben. Lasse mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren, zB. in Form einer Teileliste


----------



## sluette (13. Dezember 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> ...
> Dann wärst Du nämlich schon in der Top 10 der Lightweight Helius AM angekommen...



muaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh! 

wenn der X0 2 fach spider endlich lieferbar (06.01) ist und die olle xt Kurbel raus fliegt liegt meine karre bei 13,8kg


----------



## tommi101 (13. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> muaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> wenn der X0 2 fach spider endlich lieferbar (06.01) ist und die olle xt Kurbel raus fliegt liegt meine karre bei 13,8kg




Das ist tatsächlich ein Traumgewicht für ein AM.....dabei frag ich mich aber, wo ich denn da im Gegensatz zu meinem Bock (15,0 Kg) ein ganzes Kilo einsparen könnte....denn die suuuperleichtesten Parts hast Du ja auch nicht gerade verbaut - die ja auch ohne hin nicht an ein Enduro gehören.

Hier sehe ich zu Deinem Rad Differenzen:
Lyrik Solo Air? - Fox 36 Van RC2
Monarch - DHX5 Air
DT 1750 - Hope Pro/Flow
Avid Elixier? - Hope M4 (hinten mittlerweile mit 185er)

Wo seht ihr noch Einsparpotential? 






Lenker und Vorbau hab ich letztens auch noch getauscht, Vector Carbon 740mm und Superforce 45mm sowie leichte Griffe. Trotzdem steht da noch die 15 auf meiner Waage


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2011)

1.5" find ich immer stimmiger. sieht einfach "richtig" aus. konnten mich vor einiger zeit auch garnicht damit anfreunden.
ob man die steifigkeit merkt im gegensatz zum 1 1/8" welches schon bocksteif ist?


----------



## Tompfl (13. Dezember 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Bei aller Weihnachtsfreude für Dein schönes neues Bike ...aber die 14,1kg nehme ich Dir noch nicht so recht ab
> Dann wärst Du nämlich schon in der Top 10 der Lightweight Helius AM angekommen.....und mit Deinen Parts kann ich das irgendwie nicht glauben. Lasse mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren, zB. in Form einer Teileliste



Prima, Top 10 ist immer gut, hier mal die Teileliste, ein paar Gramm leichter wirds noch wenn alle Teile da sind, wobei das Gewicht ja so schon mehr als in Ordnung geht.
Die 14,1 kg stammen von einer hochwertigen Hängewaage sollte schon passen.


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2011)

@tommi

saugeiles am!!! welche größe ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (13. Dezember 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @tommi
> 
> saugeiles am!!! welche größe ist das?



Ist Größe L....passt mir perfekt bei 1,86m / Schrittlänge 90cm

@Tompfl
Angenommen! 

Deine Laufräder sind superleicht, Antrieb und Schaltung auch.
Dann wiederum:
Du hast das AFR Unterrohr drin, die GD dürfte auch schwerer sein als die Reverb.

Ach wat solls.....Hauptsache Spass damit!!


----------



## Tompfl (13. Dezember 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ist Größe L....passt mir perfekt bei 1,86m / Schrittlänge 90cm
> 
> @Tompfl
> Angenommen!
> ...



So seh ich das auch, lass dein Baik so wie es ist, ist doch super schön und perfekt aufgebaut. Hauptsache die Teile halten und das Radl bringt Spass


----------



## sluette (13. Dezember 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> ... Wo seht ihr noch Einsparpotential? ...



die x0 kurbel ist vom gewicht her auch nicht zu vernachlässigen, ausserdem hat mein rahmen große M.
ich habe alle komponenten einzeln gewogen. die Tabelle habe ich angehängt. am WE bekomme ich wahrscheinlich eine hängewaage, dann kann ich's überprüfen.
von der lyrik war ich am meisten überrascht, die wiegt mit gekürztem steuerohr knapp 100g weniger als angegeben.


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2011)

afr unterrohr macht doch nur 80-100g


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> .....Hauptsache Spass damit!!









 sieht super aus... (ganau mein ding) 
 warum habe ich´s noch nie gesehen ?


----------



## US. (14. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> die x0 kurbel ist vom gewicht her auch nicht zu vernachlässigen, ausserdem hat mein rahmen große M.
> ich habe alle komponenten einzeln gewogen. die Tabelle habe ich angehängt. am WE bekomme ich wahrscheinlich eine hängewaage, dann kann ich's überprüfen.
> von der lyrik war ich am meisten überrascht, die wiegt mit gekürztem steuerohr knapp 100g weniger als angegeben.



Hi sluette,

du weist 439g für die Reverb aus.
Was für eine Version ist das?

Meine wiegt bei 380/30,9 530g.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## othu (14. Dezember 2011)

Seine Waage zeigt immer 100gr zu wenig an, siehe Lyrik 
Reverb wiegt auf jeden Fall um 520-550gr:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1243-1460/rock-shox-sattelstutze-reverb


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2011)

das AM in RAW sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

ein paar kleine Änderungen:

1. Nobby Nic gegen Hans Dampf
2. XTR Trail gegen Flat pedal
3. Monarch auf High Volume und geänderte Zugstufe bei Flatout machen lassen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (15. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem diese Woche ja endlich mein Helius AM Rahmen angekommen ist, hier der Aufbau.






Grundsaetzliche Idee:
Aubau als Enduro / Light-Freerider, unter Wahrung der Uphill - capabilities.

Bei den Teilen, welche ich verbaue, steht folglich 
a) die Funktion im Mittelpunkt
b) das Ziel wird angestrebt, unter Bewahrung der Funktion moeglichst leicht zu bauen.

Nun ist mir natuerlich klar, dass in vielen Bereichen das eine das Andere wenn nicht ganz ausschliesst, dann doch einschraenkt (Beispiel: Ich moechte eine Hammerschmidt und einen Coil-Daempfer der Funktion wegen haben, dies ist nicht leicht, aber nicht zu umgehen). Trotzdem versuche ich, wo sinnvoll Gewicht zu sparen, da mir  die Uphill Eigenschaften ebenfalls wichtig sind (mein hometrail hat 500 Hoehenmeter uphill).

Wo sinnvoll, werde ich Teile von meinem jetztigen Bike uebernehmen, entsprechend mag die farbliche Zusammenstellung nicht in allen Faellen ganz perfekt sein...


Hier die Liste der zu verbauenden Teile:


 Nicolai AM â Groesse M, Titanium elox, Orange elox, AFR Unterrohr, 1.5'' Steuerrohr
 Cane Creek Double Barrel Daempfer
RCS Titanium Spring â 350

 RASE black mamba Sattelstuetze mit Remote Lever small
 Selle Italia Saddles SLR Kit Carbonio Saddle 2011 White - Carbon Rails

 Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel mit Nicolai Pimp Kit
 SRAM Derailleurs - MTB Rear X0 Rear Mech 10sp Short Cage - Black
 SRAM Gear Shifters - MTB X0 Trigger Shifter 2x10sp 2011 RH Rear - Black
 SRAM Gear Shifter  MTB XO Hammerschmidt
 SRAM Cassettes - MTB XG1080 Cassette 10sp 11-36
 SRAM Chains PC1091 Hollow Pin Chain 10sp Each
 SRAM Chains Powerlink Connector

 FSA Gravity Carbon DH Riser Bar 
 ODI Grips Rogue MTB Lock-On 
 Kore Stems - MTB B52 - 55mm 0 Deg Black 1.1/8" 31.8 Clamp
 Cane Creek Angle Set â minus 1 degree
 2010 Fox Talas 36 rc2 â 16cm

 Formula The One10 Disc Brake - Ltd Edition Rear 
 Formula The One10 Disc Brake â Front

 Stanâs NoTubes ZTR Flow 26â, Black
 Sapim CX-Ray Speichen
 Black Alloy Nipples
 Chris King Iso Naben, vorne 20mm Steckachse, hinten 12mm Nicolai Steckachse
 Hope Brakes Disc Rotors Disc Mono 6 Saw Disc 183mm 6-Bolt Floating Disc
 Hope Brakes Disc Rotors Disc Mono 6 Saw Disc 203mm 6-Bolt Floating Dis
 Maxxis 26" Minion DH Front Tyre 2.5 - Exo Protection, vorne und hinten

 Superstar ULTRA Mag CNC Pedals - Magnesium Alloy mit Titanium Achse

Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten, und bin natuerlich auf Eure Meinungen zum Aufbau gespannt


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2011)

wird richtich guuut...  aber dreh bitte den dämpfer


----------



## Fledermausland (16. Dezember 2011)

tja glückwunsch, da wird wohl nichts schiefgehen wird ein top rad denke ich mal.....
aber ist ne 11-36 Kassette in kombi. mit der hammerschmidt nicht ein bischen viel des guten?
mfg


----------



## der-gute (16. Dezember 2011)

Warum?

Schweres Rad, steiler Berg, kleines Blatt, großes Ritzel...
Die HS hat doch nur 22 oder 24 Zähne...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. Dezember 2011)

[





wavekiter schrieb:


> (Beispiel: Ich moechte eine Hammerschmidt und einen Coil-Daempfer der Funktion wegen haben, dies ist nicht leicht, aber nicht zu umgehen).




is doch n netter aufbau. 
coil-dämpfer im AM macht m.M. nach definitiv sinn - hab relativ schnell auch auf coil gewechselt. konsequenterweise hätte es vorne evtl. auch ne coil-gabel sein dürfen, oder eine solo air. ich kann mir vorstellen, das die TALAS mit der hinterbauperformance vom double barrel nicht ganz mitkommt...aber muss man sehen. hammerschmidt sehe ich nicht als riesenvorteil, aber wenn man´s  mag ...

wird aber sicher n schöner bock! viel spaß!
gruß rainer:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Dezember 2011)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten, und bin natuerlich auf Eure Meinungen zum Aufbau gespannt



Da hat jedes Teil schon seinen Platz, nur das HS-Pimp-Kit bietet eigentlich keinen Bonus. Wenns einem gefällt ist es vielleicht etwas schöner, aber es bringt auch extra Gewicht 

Was ich verdammt sau geil finde, ist, wie gut die Feder zum Rahmen passt (die Druckstreben ausgenomen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (16. Dezember 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> [ konsequenterweise hätte es vorne evtl. auch ne coil-gabel sein dürfen, oder eine solo air. ich kann mir vorstellen, das die TALAS mit der hinterbauperformance vom double barrel nicht ganz mitkommt



Die Intuition habe ich eigentlich auch....
Hab halt die Talas momentan schon im Einsatz, und will zuerst ausprobieren, wie es sich anfuehlt....
Mittelfristig koennte ich mir aber schon vorstellen, auch vorne coil zu fahren (muesste allerdings eine verstellbare, nicht allzuschwere sein (welche???)


----------



## stuk (16. Dezember 2011)

verstellbar ist eigentlich nicht nötig bei der AM-Geo.
teste das erstmal aus....


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Dezember 2011)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Die Intuition habe ich eigentlich auch....
> Hab halt die Talas momentan schon im Einsatz, und will zuerst ausprobieren, wie es sich anfuehlt....
> Mittelfristig koennte ich mir aber schon vorstellen, auch vorne coil zu fahren (muesste allerdings eine verstellbare, nicht allzuschwere sein (welche???)


 
Hatte neulich die Gelegenheit ne BOS Deville 160mm (2012) zu fahren. Das Ding hat mich umgehauen. Ich bin noch nie eine bessere Luftgabel gefahren als die BOS. Leider habe ich vor 6 Monaten erst richtig Scheine für ne 36 Talas gelassen. Deswegen steht ein Neukauf gerade nicht an. Ist aber eine Überlegung wert. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die BOS eine ähnliche Performance wie eine Coil hat. Super linear und ein traumhaftes Ansprechverhalten. Losbrechmoment scheint für die Gabel nicht zu existieren.


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Dezember 2011)

wavekiter schrieb:


> [*] Chris King Iso Naben, vorne 20mm Steckachse, hinten 12mm Nicolai Steckachse



Deine Entscheidung war weise ... 

Mit HS werde ich mich nie anfreunden, aber wenn die Funktion gewünscht wird, ist es ok. Druckstreben in schwarz hätten mir besser gefallen, aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Dezember 2011)

Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr bei 1,85 nehmen ?

Mein Nonius reicht mir langsam nicht mehr....


----------



## stuk (18. Dezember 2011)

bin 182 und fahre m mit 70er Vorbau. passt mir zum touren und spielen.
bei 185 würde ich aber erstmal probefahren, ist meiner Meinung nach genau die Grenze M/L.
mfg


----------



## tommi101 (18. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr bei 1,85 nehmen ?
> 
> Mein Nonius reicht mir langsam nicht mehr....



Ich ( 1,86m/90cm SL) konnte M sowie L probefahren. Die Entscheidung war sofort klar.....M war mir def. zu klein!
Einsatzgebiet: AM/Enduro-Touren, ggl. Park


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Dezember 2011)

bin 1,85m & 85 sl und habe L genommen.
bin M und L probegefahren.
das M war bergab ein traum! schön wendig und ging super aufs hinterrad, aber bergauf war es mir ein tick zu kompakt.
ich werde mit dem AM auch lange touren mit viel hm bergauf fahren und da ist der L rahmen die bessere wahl gewesen.
LEIDER ist der L rahmen bergab nicht so quirlig.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (19. Dezember 2011)

ich: 183cm -> ganz klar L. mit 55mm vorbau.

gruß rainer


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit einer Rohloff im AM?
Bitte keine Diskussion über Rohloff allgemein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante-Emma (19. Dezember 2011)

Hatte bis vor kurzem 'ne Rohloff im AM. Kann ich nur von abraten, denn bei adäquatem Aufbau eindeutig zu schwer u. wie zu erwarten, zu hecklastig u. träge. Ja zu Rohloff, aber nein zu Rohloff im AM.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (19. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungen mit einer Rohloff im AM?
> Bitte keine Diskussion über Rohloff allgemein!



grundsätzlich würde ich bei einem fullsuspension nie rohloff fahren.
vor allem deshalb, weil die UNgefederte masse, also alles was UNTERHALB der federelemente liegt, drastisch wächst. dadurch wird der hinterbau träge und "unaktiv". 

gleichzeitig wird das rad hecklastig, das ist allerdings unabhängig ob fullsuspension oder hardtail. 

ich würde sagen, für den (harten) sportlichen einsatz halte ich ne rohloff für wenig geeignet. wenn´s mal richtig klimpert im brockenfeld kann ich zb. mit nem drehgriffschalter mal gar nix anfangen; und dann halt die lastverteilung, das gewicht im allgemeinen und der träge hinterbau.

gruß rainer


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2011)

Hab die Rohloff seit ein paar Monaten im Nonius.
Federverhalten ist gleich und die Gewichtsverteilung ist Super !


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2011)

Bitte keine Diskussion über Rohloff...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (19. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Federverhalten ist gleich



kann nicht sein. aber wenn schon popcorn gezückt wird - ich will keine diskussion anzetteln


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2011)

Sagen wir so. Mein Hintern merkt das nicht bzw. finde es sogar besser!


----------



## Midgetman (19. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn man sich eh schon 'nen neues Bike und Getriebe will, dann sollte man besser gleich zum Pinion oder noch konsequenter zum Nucleon greifen.

Ich teile die Meinung von Marcos Hintern ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2011)

Es sollte vom Preis her im Rahmen bleiben und ich finde die Getriebebikes nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (19. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen
ich werde jetzt mal die c-guide bei meinem "Dreifach" testen. Wenn ich die richtige Position gefunden habe wird sie noch schöner/unauffälliger befestigen. Hoffe das so mehr Ruhe auf den mittleren Blatt herrscht und auf dem Großen sowieso. erster Eindruck ist sehr gut.






Und hier noch ein Bild von den montierten Spikes. Für mich zum touren sind sie echt super, gute Kraftübertragung durch flach breite Bauweise und mit 5.10 Gripp ohne Ende. Gut so auch um hinten hochzuziehen und so runder zu treten. Durch die flache Bauweise kann ich sogar den Sattel merklich tiefer stellen. Hoffentlich halten sie.....


----------



## Midgetman (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## bertrueger (19. Dezember 2011)

Wo bekommt man denn die c-guide V2?

Gruß Bert


----------



## acmatze (19. Dezember 2011)

hier z.B.:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nduro-All-Mountain-Kettenfuehrung::29633.html


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2011)

Wo gibt es die Pedale ?


----------



## sluette (19. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ...c-guide ... erster Eindruck ist sehr gut.



kannst mal bitte ein bild posten wie das ausschaut wenn die kette vorne auf dem kleinen blatt ist.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (19. Dezember 2011)

Nun steht er, der bock 





Hier noch mal die Liste der verbauten Teile:

 Nicolai AM â Groesse M, Titanium elox, Orange elox, AFR Unterrohr, 1.5'' Steuerrohr
 Cane Creek Double Barrel Daempfer
RCS Titanium Spring â 350

 RASE black mamba Sattelstuetze mit Remote Lever small
 Selle Italia Saddles SLR Kit Carbonio Saddle 2011 White - Carbon Rails

 Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel mit Nicolai Pimp Kit
 SRAM Derailleurs - MTB Rear X0 Rear Mech 10sp Short Cage - Black
 SRAM Gear Shifters - MTB X0 Trigger Shifter 2x10sp 2011 RH Rear - Black
 SRAM Gear Shifter  MTB XO Hammerschmidt
 SRAM Cassettes - MTB XG1080 Cassette 10sp 11-36
 SRAM Chains PC1091 Hollow Pin Chain 10sp Each
 SRAM Chains Powerlink Connector

 FSA Gravity Carbon DH Riser Bar 
 ODI Grips Rogue MTB Lock-On 
 Kore Stems - MTB B52 - 55mm 0 Deg Black 1.1/8" 31.8 Clamp
 Cane Creek Angle Set â minus 1 degree
 2010 Fox Talas 36 rc2 â 16cm

 Formula The One10 Disc Brake - Ltd Edition Rear 
 Formula The One10 Disc Brake â Front

 Stanâs NoTubes ZTR Flow 26â, Black
 Sapim CX-Ray Speichen
 Black Alloy Nipples
 Chris King Iso Naben, vorne 20mm Steckachse, hinten 12mm Nicolai Steckachse
 Hope Brakes Disc Rotors Disc Mono 6 Saw Disc 183mm 6-Bolt Floating Disc
 Hope Brakes Disc Rotors Disc Mono 6 Saw Disc 203mm 6-Bolt Floating Dis
 Maxxis 26" Minion DH Front Tyre 2.5 - Exo Protection, vorne und hinten

 Superstar ULTRA Mag CNC Pedals - Magnesium Alloy mit Titanium Achse

Ein paar details:














Selbstverstaendlich wurde er gleich auch samstags und sonntags artgerecht bewegt. Ein paar aussenaufnahmen:









Erstes Fazit:
Ich bin hin und weg, sooooooo g...  

Das bike ist extrem antriebsneutral & effizient uphill, unglaublich verwindungssteif, und je mehr man ihm die sporen gibt downhill, desto besser 



stuk schrieb:


> verstellbar ist eigentlich nicht nÃ¶tig bei der AM-Geo.
> teste das erstmal aus....



Gebe ich dir voellig recht, haette ich echt nicht gedacht.... 

Am horizont zeichnet sich da immer deutlicher eine Lyrik coil dh ab.... 

Aber jetzt fahr ich erst mal mit dem aktuellen setup, und spiel ein bisschen mit den CCDB einstellungen


----------



## nollak (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub das erste mal das mir ne graue Fox Gabel in nem Bike Farblich wirklich gefällt. Sieht gut aus. Das HS Pimpkit ist zwar nicht so der Knaller in meinen Augen aber sonst sehr schick der Aufbau!


----------



## Green Epic (19. Dezember 2011)

Schickes Bike 
Und den Ausblick kenne ich auch!


----------



## guru39 (19. Dezember 2011)

was wiegt das Teil? Schätze ca. 16,8Kg


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> ich werde jetzt mal die c-guide bei meinem "Dreifach" testen. Wenn ich die richtige Position gefunden habe wird sie noch schöner/unauffälliger befestigen. Hoffe das so mehr Ruhe auf den mittleren Blatt herrscht und auf dem Großen sowieso. erster Eindruck ist sehr gut.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

habe die c-guide am Wochenende bekommen und angebaut. Deutlich weiter hinten. Dort wo die Aussparung vom Kettenstrebenschutz ist sitz der rechte Kabelbinder. Den linken habe ich unter dem Kunststoff fixiert. Fahre auch 3x9. Hatte bisher keine Gelegenheit für Foto und Test. Werde berichten. 

Grüße


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2011)

2012 -> Nicolai Schweiz Treffen


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2011)

Ein Kabelbinder weniger und ca 2 cm nach hinten


----------



## wavekiter (20. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 2012 -> Nicolai Schweiz Treffen


----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

danke fürs Feedback
zu den Fragen: die Pedale hab ich beim lokalen Händler in Duisburg (c3) bekommen
die c-guide v2 direkt bei Bionicon (ging sehr schnell)

@mzaskar und Martin: hatte ich auch erst weiter hinten, dachte aber das die Spannung nicht sonderlich hoch war , muss ich einfach heute/morgen noch austesten und dann kommen auch nur zwei schwarze Kabelbinder dran. 

@ sluette: Fotos auf allen Blättern mach ich morgen wenn ich es final eingestellt habe.....

@Wavekiter: ich mag zwar orange-elox nicht, aber dein AM ist klasse, den titan Rahmen finde ich echt super, könnte meine neue Lieblingsfarbe werden.
Nochmal zum Gabelabsenken: wenn Du den Spacer unterm Vorbau rauswirfst und einen flachen Lenker verbaust gehts noch besser berghoch und der Grip auf dem Vorderrad wird auf dem Trail besser. Habe mich da selbst rangetastet bzw mußte von einem "Händlerfreund" überzeugt werden. Dachte erst man würde zu gestreckt sitzen, ist aber nicht so....

mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2011)

stuk... ich glaube deine c-guide muss noch etwas nach hinten. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2011)

wie gesagt, weiter hinten war kaum Spannung drauf, heute/morgen wirds aber ausgetestet und final eingestellt.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> wie gesagt, weiter hinten war kaum Spannung drauf, heute/morgen wirds aber ausgetestet und final eingestellt.



die befestgung ist einzig leidig bei diesem system.


----------



## checkb (20. Dezember 2011)

> stuk... ich glaube deine c-guide muss noch etwas nach hinten. ?





> die befestgung ist einzig leidig bei diesem system.



???

Wir fahren individuelle MTB's von Kalle, da ist *ALLES *machbar ausser leicht.  Einfach Zugführung unter der Strebe ranschweissen lassen und gut. 

Seit Anfang April 2011 im Einsatz, ein Traum.












Die mit Abstand beste Trailkettenführung die man haben kann.

checkb


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2011)

so wie bei dir... so habe ich´s mir vorgestellt


----------



## JAY-L (20. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> den Sattel merklich tiefer stellen. Hoffentlich halten sie.....



Meine Spikes gehen jetzt zum 2 Mal an Hibike. Die lager sind nach 3 mal Fahren schon wieder durch


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2011)

^

diese kaufen und man hat für immer ruhe.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2011)

@Stuck: Hast du deine Rase umbastelln müssen oder hats genau zu deiner Schrittlänge mit dem Sitzrohr gepaßt...und weißt du zufällig deine Schrittlänge?

Von der Theorie unterdrückt die Ketteführung den Kettenschlag am meisten wenn sie genau mittig zwischen vorne und hinten sitzt. Geht aber wohl nur bei Nichtschaltwerkbikes?!

G.


----------



## US. (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Straitline AMP sind auch eine Alternative zu den wirklich schönen Spank. Ob die Lager halten, muss sich aber auch erst erweisen..

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2011)

Die wiegen wirklich so wenig wie angegeben  ...eine echte Alternative zu den NukeProof

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (20. Dezember 2011)

Ui, die Straitline sind todschick


----------



## JAY-L (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja ich muss die Blöden dinger erst mal wieder loswerden.
Danach werden es dann die Strailine AMP oder Sixpack Skywalker Pedale


----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2011)

@ LB jörg: isch habe gar keine Rase, verwechselt mich bestimmt mit dem "wavekiter"

@checkb: gute lösung


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> @ LB jörg: isch habe gar keine Rase, verwechselt mich bestimmt mit dem "wavekiter"




Ups...stimmt, war wohl noch net richtig wach und hab wohl zu oft zwischen der vorherigen und der Seite hin und hergewechselt

G.


----------



## Ge!st (20. Dezember 2011)

Das *Sixpack Icon Ti MG* Pedal ist auch nicht übel, fahr die Teile seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren ohne Probleme und wiegen 265g


----------



## Eksduro (20. Dezember 2011)

jupp...endlich mal noch jemand der die lanze für sixpack pedale bricht...

habe die normalen icon (ohne titan) seit über 2 jahren und die lagerung ist immer noch top....sie sind noch so gut das sie ende februar den weg an das georderte -N- finden werden...

also preis/leistung super....!

das mit den spike teilen is ja echt unschön...hab iwie immer schon ne abneigung gegen spank gehabt, zumindest in verbindung mit hochwertigen rädern, die pedale waren das erste was mir zumindest optisch taugte....wenn jetzt allerdings die qualität so miserabel ist hat sich das ja auch schon wieder erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (20. Dezember 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Naja ich muss die Blöden dinger erst mal wieder loswerden.
> Danach werden es dann die Strailine AMP oder Sixpack Skywalker Pedale




über die Skywalker kan ich bald was sagen


----------



## trailterror (20. Dezember 2011)

hab auch die skywalker in bestellung....

bin gespannt


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2011)

Pedale ohne Pins innen, wo der Fußballen steht, taugen mir nicht.

Daher sind die AMP von Straitline oder die Spank keine Alternative für mich!


----------



## evel (20. Dezember 2011)

So endlich bin auch wieder stolzer Besitzer Ultraextremgeilem Maschinenbau`s 
nachdem meine erstes NICOLAI vor ein paar Jahren entwendet wurde und ich dieses Jahr noch kurzzeitig ein 301 gefahren bin.


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2011)

endlich mal wieder passende Farben!

N-I-C-E


----------



## evel (20. Dezember 2011)

ich hatte die Farbe(n) auch dreimal umgeordert 


der-gute schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder passende Farben!
> 
> N-I-C-E


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Dezember 2011)

ui blau! xl?

was sind passende farben?


----------



## evel (20. Dezember 2011)

Xl 





dr.juggles schrieb:


> ui blau! Xl?
> 
> Was sind passende farben?


----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2011)

so die c-guide v2 wurde ausgerichtet und bilder auf Wunsch von sluette gemacht

auf dem kleinen Blatt:






auf dem großen Blatt





so wird es jetzt erstmal getestet, vielleicht rutscht sie noch 1cm weiter nach hinten???


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Dezember 2011)

bin auf berichte gespannt!
will die c-guide auch ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2011)

was schönes - kein Augenkrebs-Auslöser!

Ulm...Ich will mal Probe fahren!
Hätte ein Fanes in XL zum Tausch ;-)


----------



## evel (20. Dezember 2011)

Probe fahren gern, tausch mmmmmmh NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ 





der-gute schrieb:


> was schönes - kein Augenkrebs-Auslöser!
> 
> Ulm...Ich will mal Probe fahren!
> Hätte ein Fanes in XL zum Tausch ;-)


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2011)

Probefahrt-Tausch?


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

so hier nun das versprochene Update und für Khujand mal wieder nen Ganzkörper-Foto.

Also geändert wurde:

Nobby Nic 2.4 vs Hans Dampf 2.35
XTR Trail vs Flat Pedal NC 17 Sudpin III
Monarch Plus auf High Volume u. geänderte Zugstufe
Dämpfer aufs zweite Loch
Bionicon c-guide V02 KeFü

Zusätzlich liegt noch ne Lupine Wilma 1.700 Lumen und ne Supernova Airstream im Keller für die Nightrides.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2011)

schönes Rad.


----------



## evel (21. Dezember 2011)

ach jetzt hats geklingelt. DU MEINS FAHREN ICH DEINS FAHREN  gern 





der-gute schrieb:


> Probefahrt-Tausch?


----------



## checkb (21. Dezember 2011)

@Martin

Schöne Kutsche.  

Brauchst du vorne wirklich das Riesenblatt? 

checkb


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Dezember 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> @Martin
> 
> Schöne Kutsche.
> 
> ...


 
Nö, eigentlich nicht. Zumindest hier im Sauerland. In Spanien bei den Enduro Touren mit ein paar Leuten schon. Habe ich aber zu spät gemerkt und jetzt isses da. Fahr den Antriebstrang noch 2012 und wechsel dann auf 2X10. Mir sind 3x9 Redwin Teile zu schade. Die alte XO ist einfach zu schön um sie weg zu feuern.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Dezember 2011)

fahr doch bis die KB verschlissen sind und rüste dann einfach die Kubel auf 2fach um; ob jetzt 2x9 oder 2x10 macht doch keinen Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (22. Dezember 2011)

Oh doch. 10fach 11-34 fährt sich wesentlich geschmeidiger, da die Gänge enger abgestuft sind. Das ist spürbar.

Wenn einem allerdings 11-32 reicht, besteht wirklich kein Grund zum Wechseln.


----------



## wavekiter (22. Dezember 2011)

Gestern durfte mein AM auch mal auf die waage....

Gewicht: 15.4 kg

Hier noch ein bildchen vom gestrigen ride:


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Dezember 2011)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Gestern durfte mein AM auch mal auf die waage....
> 
> Gewicht: 15.4 kg
> 
> Hier noch ein bildchen vom gestrigen ride:


 
Wie hast du das denn gemacht? Mit Coil, denn dicken Maxxis, Hammerschmidt und 1 1/5 Steuerrohr. Hast du irgendwas hohlgebohrt?

Respekt!


----------



## wavekiter (22. Dezember 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn gemacht? Mit Coil, denn dicken Maxxis, Hammerschmidt und 1 1/5 Steuerrohr. Hast du irgendwas hohlgebohrt?
> 
> Respekt!



Hier noch mal die Liste der verbauten Teile:


 Nicolai AM  Groesse M, Titanium elox, Orange elox, AFR Unterrohr, 1.5'' Steuerrohr
 Cane Creek Double Barrel Daempfer
RCS Titanium Spring  350

 RASE black mamba Sattelstuetze mit Remote Lever small
 Selle Italia Saddles SLR Kit Carbonio Saddle 2011 White - Carbon Rails

 Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel mit Nicolai Pimp Kit
 SRAM Derailleurs - MTB Rear X0 Rear Mech 10sp Short Cage - Black
 SRAM Gear Shifters - MTB X0 Trigger Shifter 2x10sp 2011 RH Rear - Black
 SRAM Gear Shifter  MTB XO Hammerschmidt
 SRAM Cassettes - MTB XG1080 Cassette 10sp 11-36
 SRAM Chains PC1091 Hollow Pin Chain 10sp Each
 SRAM Chains Powerlink Connector

 FSA Gravity Carbon DH Riser Bar 
 ODI Grips Rogue MTB Lock-On 
 Kore Stems - MTB B52 - 55mm 0 Deg Black 1.1/8" 31.8 Clamp
 Cane Creek Angle Set  minus 1 degree
 2010 Fox Talas 36 rc2  16cm

 Formula The One10 Disc Brake - Ltd Edition Rear 
 Formula The One10 Disc Brake  Front

 Stans NoTubes ZTR Flow 26, Black
 Sapim CX-Ray Speichen
 Black Alloy Nipples
 Chris King Iso Naben, vorne 20mm Steckachse, hinten 12mm Nicolai Steckachse
 Hope Brakes Disc Rotors Disc Mono 6 Saw Disc 183mm 6-Bolt Floating Disc
 Hope Brakes Disc Rotors Disc Mono 6 Saw Disc 203mm 6-Bolt Floating Disc
 Maxxis 26" Minion DH Front Tyre 2.5 - Exo Protection, vorne und hinten, tubeless, single ply

 Superstar ULTRA Mag CNC Pedals - Magnesium Alloy mit Titanium Achse


Ich wuerde mal sagen, am meisten Gewichtsersparnis bringen die Laufraeder sowie die Titaniumfeder beim CCDB.

Pedale (270g) sowie Sattel (130g) sind auch recht leicht, ebenso der Lenker. Weiter ist die Formula the One meines Wissens nach die leichteste DH/ FR Bremse (kann sein, dass es da noch was leichteres gibt in der Zwischenzeit). Hope floating disc reduziert Gewicht weiter.

Dann hab ich auch bei Kasette, Kette etc schon auch ein bisschen aufs Gewicht geschaut.

Und schliesslich spart Groesse M wo alles eloxiert ist auch noch ein paar Gramm zu einem groesseren gepulverten Rahmen.


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das gewicht wie angegeben so stimmt, dann alle achtung 

Ich hätts schwerer getippt


----------



## OldSchool (22. Dezember 2011)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Gestern durfte mein AM auch mal auf die waage....
> 
> Gewicht: 15.4 kg
> 
> Hier noch ein bildchen vom gestrigen ride:



Sag mal, die Rase ist aber nicht weit genug im Sattelrohr oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (22. Dezember 2011)

Warum hast du denn den Dämpfer nicht anderst herum eingebaut?


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Dezember 2011)

warum ist die banane krumm?


----------



## wavekiter (22. Dezember 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Warum hast du denn den Dämpfer nicht anderst herum eingebaut?



dreh ich dann schon noch, wenn er sauber abgestimmt ist.

wenn du den CCDB einstellen willst, ist's so rum viel praktischer.


----------



## Ölfuss (22. Dezember 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> warum ist die banane krumm?







sorry für OT ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2011)

@Oldscool: Ich hab mir für die Rase eine 15cm Hülse von Airwings reingeschoben. Wird er wohl genauso gemacht haben...denke ich.

G.


----------



## wavekiter (23. Dezember 2011)

@ Oelfuss:    

@ Oldschool: Wie von Joerg beschrieben. Huelse oben geschlitzt zum spannen, unten nicht geschlitzt als verlaengerung


----------



## OldSchool (23. Dezember 2011)

Ist das "offiziell"?


----------



## fuzzball (23. Dezember 2011)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Oh doch. 10fach 11-34 fährt sich wesentlich geschmeidiger, da die Gänge enger abgestuft sind. Das ist spürbar.
> 
> Wenn einem allerdings 11-32 reicht, besteht wirklich kein Grund zum Wechseln.



ja nee is klar


----------



## Bellmo (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich bin kurz davor mir auch ein helius am aufzubauen. allerdings bin ich beim steuerrohr etwas unsicher. ich habe eine fox van 36 mit tapered gabelschaft gefunden. sollte ich das standard 1.5" steuerrohr nehmen oder doch gleich das tapered steuerrohr. ne tapered gabel sollte ja mit passendem steuersatz auch in das 1.5" steuerrohr einzubauen sein.


----------



## sluette (24. Dezember 2011)

1,5" ist standard, tapered kostet aufpreis. deine tapered gabel passt in beide. welches steuerrohr dir besser gefällt entscheidet dein geschmack und dein budget. interessant wäre noch ob's anglesets für tapered gabeln in 1,5" steuerrohren gibt? das wäre dann noch ein argument für das standard rohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde diese ganze Steuerrohrdiskussion überflüssig. Steifigkeit hin oder her 1.5" hebt für alle Gabeln


----------



## no_budgeT (24. Dezember 2011)

Habe mich heute selbst beschert!
Schönen Abend euch N-Verrückten!


----------



## nollak (24. Dezember 2011)

Uh schick. Neuen Gelb bei den Kappen und Zugverlegungen? Sieht geil aus!


----------



## evel (24. Dezember 2011)

Mein Weihnachtsmann hat auch zugeschlagen 
ganz fertig ist er nicht geworden aber bei dem Geschenk Verzeih ich ihm 


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1032795]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Dezember 2011)

Geiles Teil, aber bitte die Sattelstütze noch tauschen!


----------



## evel (24. Dezember 2011)

ist ne Montagehilfe 


MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Geiles Teil, aber bitte die Sattelstütze noch tauschen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Dezember 2011)

Dann bin ich beruhigt...


----------



## evel (24. Dezember 2011)

Gibt noch a bissale was zu tun, Bremse befüllen, Züge verlegen, Schaltung, ne andere Kurbel in black usw.


MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann bin ich beruhigt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Dezember 2011)

Prima. Finde das Bike echt Schick ! Viel Spaß damit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (24. Dezember 2011)

Den hab ich schon beim Anschauen


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Dezember 2011)

evel das blaue ist ein xl?
sehen immer noch "human" aus in der größe!
blau elox ist sehr chic.


----------



## Midgetman (25. Dezember 2011)

evel schrieb:


> andere Kurbel in black usw.



passt so aber gut mit den Laufrädern.


----------



## evel (25. Dezember 2011)

ist ein XL, finde auch das es nicht so riesig rüberkommt. Bin gespannt wie ich mit der Größe zurechtkomm. 
Hatte davor ein 301 in XL, das hatte 14mm mehr in der Horizontalen Oberrohrlänge. 





dr.juggles schrieb:


> evel das blaue ist ein xl?
> sehen immer noch "human" aus in der größe!
> blau elox ist sehr chic.


----------



## sluette (25. Dezember 2011)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Habe mich heute selbst beschert!
> Schönen Abend euch N-Verrückten!



geil, raw sieht immer wieder klasse aus, bin auf den aufbau gespannt. 
ist das nun gelb oder gold? die farben kommen auf dem Bild ein bisschen komisch rüber...



evel schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsmann hat auch zugeschlagen
> ganz fertig ist er nicht geworden aber bei dem Geschenk Verzeih ich ihm



auch geil, krasse Kiste. elox blau ist der hammer, habe ich mich live in lübbrechtsen von überzeugt...


----------



## evel (25. Dezember 2011)

Die Laufräder passen gut in silber aber die Kurbel geht garnicht.  





Midgetman schrieb:


> passt so aber gut mit den Laufrädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (25. Dezember 2011)

evel schrieb:


> ist ein XL, finde auch das es nicht so riesig rüberkommt. Bin gespannt wie ich mit der Größe zurechtkomm.
> Hatte davor ein 301 in XL, das hatte 14mm mehr in der Horizontalen Oberrohrlänge.



Interessant...ich hatte vorher auch ein 301 in XL, das AM nun in L.
Passt mir deutlich besser, allerdings fuhr ich das 301XL mehr im reinen AllMountain-Aufbau, das Helius AM ist für mich Enduro.
Hier der Vergleich für die, die es interessiert:









By the way: Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen!!


----------



## evel (25. Dezember 2011)

Wie findest du den Hinterbau vom 301?  Wie groß bist du ?





tommi101 schrieb:


> Interessant...ich hatte vorher auch ein 301 in XL, das AM nun in L.
> Passt mir deutlich besser, allerdings fuhr ich das 301XL mehr im reinen AllMountain-Aufbau, das Helius AM ist für mich Enduro.
> Hier der Vergleich für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> ...


----------



## tommi101 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin 1,86m...hab aber ziemlich lange Beine (SL 90cm). 
Mir war das 301XL zu lang, sowie im Oberrohr (trotz 60mm Vorbau) als auch im Radstand. Die Sitzposition war einfach zu sportlich...man wird ja nicht nicht jünger 
Klassischer Fehler von (teurem) Blindkauf 

Zum Hinterbau: Hatte das 301 mit 140mm FW gefahren, das war schon deutlich straffer als jetzt beim Helius. Von daher ist ein Vergleich nicht unbedingt repräsentativ. Das 301 ist im 150mm Aufbau ein sportliches Allmountainbike....das Helius AM ein ROBUSTES Enduro 

edit:
Mein LV101 in XL passt mir dagegen (als Hardtail) perfekt. 
Als ich in Lübbrechtsen probegefahren bin, hatte ich auch das Helius AC in L ausprobiert - Resultat: deutlich zu klein/kurz. 
Ich kann wirklich nur jedem empfehlen, wenn irgendwie möglich, eine Probefahrt auf seinem Wunschrahmen zu machen.....obwohl die Empfehlung von Vinc ein Volltreffer war. Danke nochmal dafür!


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2011)

wer zur Hölle hat dir beim letzten Rahmen auch zu XL geraten...

ein OR > 600 mm is Schmarrn für dich.


----------



## tommi101 (25. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wer zur Hölle hat dir beim letzten Rahmen auch zu XL geraten...
> 
> ein OR > 600 mm is Schmarrn für dich.



Du meinst jetzt evel......oder?


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2011)

ich meine dein 301!

dieser Vergleich mit dem AM hinkt.
ich halte beide Bikes für gute Fahrwerke, aber doch bitte ein fairer Vergleich...


----------



## tommi101 (25. Dezember 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Zum Hinterbau: Hatte das 301 mit 140mm FW gefahren, das war schon deutlich straffer als jetzt beim Helius. Von daher ist ein Vergleich nicht unbedingt repräsentativ. Das 301 ist im 150mm Aufbau ein sportliches Allmountainbike....das Helius AM ein ROBUSTES Enduro



Deshalb hatte ich es ja erwähnt. Für meine Körperproportionen war das 301XL garnicht mal soooo viel zu groß. Okay, sportliche Sitzposition...am Ende waren es aber eher Faktoren wie mangelnde Wendigkeit und Robustheit die mich zum Verkauf veranlasst habe.
Aber wie Du richtig sagst, dass AM ist eine andere Bikekategorie...und daher ist ein direkter Vergleich nicht angemessen.


----------



## evel (25. Dezember 2011)

ich wollte es nicht Vergleichen was mich eher Interessiert wie du das Bergab verhalten beschreiben würdest. Ich empfand das 301 als recht bockig und unsensibel in der 160 mm Version. MK 9? 





tommi101 schrieb:


> Deshalb hatte ich es ja erwähnt. Für meine Körperproportionen war das 301XL garnicht mal soooo viel zu groß. Okay, sportliche Sitzposition...am Ende waren es aber eher Faktoren wie mangelnde Wendigkeit und Robustheit die mich zum Verkauf veranlasst habe.
> Aber wie Du richtig sagst, dass AM ist eine andere Bikekategorie...und daher ist ein direkter Vergleich nicht angemessen.


----------



## tommi101 (25. Dezember 2011)

Kann nur sagen das ich für mich und meinen Einsatzbereich mit dem AM den richtigen Weg gegangen bin. Über das Problem mit dem DT-Dämpfer in der 160mm Variante gibt es im LV-Unterforum seitenweise zu lesen...das interessiert hier sicher niemand ;-)

Mach Dir keinen Kopp....Du hast Dich schon richtig entschieden!


----------



## evel (25. Dezember 2011)

stimmt 


tommi101 schrieb:


> Kann nur sagen das ich für mich und meinen Einsatzbereich mit dem AM den richtigen Weg gegangen bin. Über das Problem mit dem DT-Dämpfer in der 160mm Variante gibt es im LV-Unterforum seitenweise zu lesen...das interessiert hier sicher niemand ;-)
> 
> Mach Dir keinen Kopp....Du hast Dich schon richtig entschieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2011)

ich, mit 196 cm, denke ja über L Rahmen nach.

wobei mein Argon in XL schon sehr geil is ;-)


----------



## tommi101 (25. Dezember 2011)

Dann hast Du aber das alte Problem mit der Sattelstützenlänge.....oder denkst Du etwa über Taylormade nach..? ;-)


----------



## der-gute (25. Dezember 2011)

dein Punkt!


----------



## delahero (26. Dezember 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> dein Punkt!



Hi also ich bin 192 und fahre ein AM in Größe M. Ich fahr seid den 80ern und bin auch da schon immer nach der Deviese gefahren so groß wie nötig so klein wie möglich, denn es sollte immer wendig und quirlig sein.
Hatte nur das Problem, dass ich bei der Joplin 3 nicht ausreichend Höhe hatte deshalb muste die 4 her und die 3cm mehr sind top. Ich habe vorher ein L rahmen gefahren und der super geradeauslief, jedoch in den kleinen Zirkelkurven zu unhadlich schien. Mit einer Thomsen oder Syntace Stütze sehe ich da ber kein Problem.


----------



## delahero (26. Dezember 2011)

Helius AM mit grünem Xmas pimpkit


----------



## Ge!st (26. Dezember 2011)

@delahero

Jeder wie er mag, aber ich halte M bei deiner Größe für sehr grenzwertig! Ich bin 10,5 cm kleiner als du (Schrittlänge 85 cm) und so kommen Rahmen der Größe M wie L in Frage. Nicolai hat mir zu Größe L geraten, bietet mehr Laufruhe und ist trotzdem sehr wendig, da der Unterschied im Radstand zwischen M und L nur 20 mm beträgt. Die Empfehlung war goldrichtig.

Ich habe zwei Bikes mit Rahmengröße M und zwei Bikes mit Rahmengröße L. Bei einem Downhill- oder Freeridebike würde ich auch zu M greif, aber bei einem Allrounder Rahmen wie dem AM, sollte man nicht zu sehr an der Rahmengröße knapsen.


----------



## evel (26. Dezember 2011)

Krass ich bin 193,5 cm und wenn ich mich auf ein größe M Rad setz bekomm ich Platzangst


----------



## trailterror (26. Dezember 2011)

@delahero

Vorbaulänge? Einsatzgebiet?

Gruss


----------



## delahero (27. Dezember 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> @delahero
> 
> Vorbaulänge? Einsatzgebiet?
> 
> Gruss



Auf jeden Fall richtig so wie mans mag! 
Das beste ist eh, sich bei dem Preis eines Nicolais, vorher ins Auto zu schwingen und zumindest auf der gewünschten Größe probesitzen.

Geodaten sind sicherlich sehr hilfreich, aber sollte es sich nicht so wie ein Sessel anfühlen draufsetzen und wohlfühlen.
Ich spiele hier gerne mit den Vorbaulängen, schraub halt gerne. 

Ich nutze das AM bei dem Einsatzgebiet allround. Also auf der Tour 70mm Vorbau plus Joplin und SPD, zum light Freeriding mit nem 50mm Vorbau und einer SDG Sattel / Stützen Kombi.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bellmo (28. Dezember 2011)

was meint ihr, welche größe braucht man ca. bei 185 und 85er schrittlänge. mein hardtail is nen 19" rahmen, hat aber auch nen recht langen vorbau.


----------



## hoschi2007 (28. Dezember 2011)

bei 185 und 85er SL würde ich L nehmen.
Ich bin 182 mit 85er SL und schwanke zwischen M und L.

Einsatzgebiet: 50% Tour, 50% AM.

Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Was fahrt ihr?


----------



## Ölfuss (28. Dezember 2011)

184cm, 87 SL  .... fahre L mit 50er Vorbau.


----------



## dr.juggles (28. Dezember 2011)

1,85m & 85cm SL Rahmengröße L mit 50mm Vorbau.

Bergab war der M perfekt da sauwendig und verspielt, ABER bergauf wars mir dann fast zu kompakt.
Willst du nur bergab oder park fahren dann M, wenn auch viel touren lieber L und kurzer vorbau.


----------



## evel (28. Dezember 2011)

Hab mal noch ein paar Fotos von meinem neu Schmuckstück gemacht. 
Was noch geändert werden muss is die Stütze, Reverb oder Black Mamba bin mir noch nicht sicher.
Bei der Silbernen Kurbel weis ich noch nicht ob ich se drin lasse, find se mit nem sw Bash garnet mal so schlecht.
Wo ich allerdings noch am meisten dran Arbeiten muss ist der Dämpfer. Ist Momentan noch recht Straff bei ca35% Sag 
Habe mich aber auch noch nicht wirklich mit dem Dämpfer beschäftigt, kommt die Tage noch 
Vllt hat einer von euch ein paar Tips fürs Setup

PS: 16,3 kg +- 100 gr
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034386]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034385]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034388]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034389]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich wuerde die Kurbel eine Pulverbeschichtung verpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (28. Dezember 2011)

Dreh doch mal die Klemmung vom Lenker die steht aufm Kopf 

Sonst sehr schick das Bike!


----------



## hoschi2007 (28. Dezember 2011)

sieht gut aus das blau!
Allerdings würde ich die Kurbel gegen was schwarzes tauschen.
Das passt besser zu den übrigen schwarzen Teilen...

Was für eine Größe ist der Rahmen, welche Größe und Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## Bellmo (28. Dezember 2011)

das blau ist echt toll, die farbcombi steht bei mir auch in der engeren auswahl. finde es ist gar nicht so einfach sich bei den vielen möglichkeiten zu entscheiden


----------



## evel (28. Dezember 2011)

upps


nollak schrieb:


> Dreh doch mal die Klemmung vom Lenker die steht aufm Kopf
> 
> Sonst sehr schick das Bike!


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Dezember 2011)

Meint ihr bei 1,85 kann ich eine M Rahmen noch fahren für Touren?
Mein Nonius ist L und passt sehr gut...


----------



## stuk (30. Dezember 2011)

M mit 70er Vorbau ist für mich 182 perfekt zum touren


----------



## sluette (30. Dezember 2011)

rahmengrösse M und 50mm Vorbau bei 184cm, top!


----------



## checkb (30. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> rahmengrösse M und 50mm Vorbau bei 184cm, top!



Upps, bist du schon mal ein L gefahren und hast den Vergleich? Ick meine ne richtige Proberunde mit technischen Abschnitten und auch mal länger Bergauf. 

checkb


----------



## sluette (30. Dezember 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Upps, bist du schon mal ein L gefahren und hast den Vergleich? Ick meine ne richtige Proberunde mit technischen Abschnitten und auch mal länger Bergauf.
> 
> checkb



also mein aktuelles nicolai ist mein achtes bike aus lübbrechtsen, alle waren M und passten wie angegossen. L bin ich lediglich mal ein helius CC gefahren, das ist allerdings viel zu groß (obwohl ich ein CC in M auch nicht passend finde, liegt aber wohl an der CC geo...)


----------



## checkb (30. Dezember 2011)

Du bist 7 cm grösser als ich und ich finde mein M darf keinen cm kleiner sein. Egal, scheinbar hat jeder seinen eigenen Stil und sein Wohlfühlfaktor.

Guten Rutsch, checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (30. Dezember 2011)

bei der rahmengröße bin ich ganz oldschool: so klein wie möglich, so groß wie nötig... 
ich habe aber auch kurze beine, glaube so 80er schrittlänge.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube eine Probefahrt wird Pflicht, oder?


----------



## Bömmel__ (31. Dezember 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Upps, bist du schon mal ein L gefahren und hast den Vergleich? Ick meine ne richtige Proberunde mit technischen Abschnitten und auch mal länger Bergauf.
> 
> checkb



ich lese auch die ganze Zeit mit und frage mich ob die Leute mit den kompakten Rahmengößen auch mal 1000 hm fahren bzw. mal steil 1 Std Bergauf am Stück ?.
Ich bin 1,89 und 90 schrittlänge und habe ein Am in Xl und bin froh darüber.. ;-). Ich war auch am zweifeln ob ich nicht L nehmen soll. Ich bin einmal ein L gefahren und fand es für Touren definitiv zu klein.
Für reinen Bikepark bzw. Shuttle oder meist nur bergab hätte ich auch ein L genommen.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## flyingscot (31. Dezember 2011)

Mit meinen 1.80m und 87er Schrittlänge ist mir persönlich das AM in M schon fast zu klein. Mit einem 75mm Vorbau funktioniert es aber sehr gut.

Problem ist ja auch, dass ich schon eine 42cm lange Sattelstütze brauche, um sie vorschriftsgemäß bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr einzustecken.

Bei langen Touren (>5h, >1500hm) merke ich halt, das man durch die sehr aufrechte Sitzposition die Sitzknochen schon anders/stärker belastet werden als auf einem CC-Hardtail oder Rennrad. Gerade auch, wenn man z.B. einen TransAlp-Rucksack dabei hat.

Im Trail und bergab will ich die kompakte Sitzlänge aber nicht missen.


----------



## Ge!st (31. Dezember 2011)

Meine Reverb hat nach nur wenigen Monaten ein deutliches Spiel nach allen Seiten, besonders vor und zurück. Am Anfang gab es nur eine leichtes Spiel des Sattels, der konnte ein kleines bisschen nach links und rechts bewegt werden, aber sonst war kaum weiteres Spiel merkbar.

Meine beiden SK Teile (i900 und i950), die schon länger im Einsatz sind als die Reverb, zeigen ein deutlich geringeres Spiel. Die Funktion der Reverb ist aber bis auf das Spiel noch einwandfrei. Müsst ich ihr eure Reverb auch alle Paar Wochen mal entlüften, damit das Teil wieder so richtig flott funktioniert wie nach einer frischen Entlüftung?


----------



## tommi101 (31. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine Probefahrt wird Pflicht, oder?



Würd ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen....und wenn es Zeit und Möglichkeiten hergeben ist ein Besuch in Lübbrechtsen auch allemal die Anreise wert. Eine Führung durch die einzelnen Produktionsstätten beantwortet Dir sicherlich auch noch die ein oder andere Frage. Auch ist es interessant zu sehen, welcher akribischer Aufwand dort betrieben wird, solche Rahmen herzustellen. 
Danach bist Du Dir auf jeden Fall sicher das Du Dich für das Richtige entschieden hast!

Juten Rutsch Euch allen!!!


----------



## DJT (31. Dezember 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> ich lese auch die ganze Zeit mit und frage mich ob die Leute mit den kompakten Rahmengößen auch mal 1000 hm fahren bzw. mal steil 1 Std Bergauf am Stück ?.
> Ich bin 1,89 und 90 schrittlänge und habe ein Am in Xl und bin froh darüber..



Also ich hab bei 1,91 und 94 Schrittlänge das AM in L, mittlerweile mit 50mm Vorbau. Ich bin damit auch schon Touren mit über 2000hm gefahren. 
Ich muß dann nur immer nach 1000hm das Tachoblatt wechseln damit ich die Körper-Rahmengrößen-Höhenmeterbegrenzung nicht überschreite  

-> Probefahrt! ... jedem taugt's anders....

guten Rutsch!


----------



## sluette (31. Dezember 2011)

Bömmel schrieb:


> ich lese auch die ganze Zeit mit und frage mich ob die Leute mit den kompakten Rahmengößen auch mal 1000 hm fahren bzw. mal steil 1 Std Bergauf am Stück ?.



ja, machen sie (also ich), kommt zwar hier im ruhrgebeat äußerst selten vor aber lago trips sind einmal im jahr pflicht (falls kein kind kommt oder haus gekauft wird )


----------



## trailterror (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke (mittlerweile) dass es echt so gut wie gar nix bringt die rahmengrössenfrage zu stellen (ich muss gestehen, ich habs damals zwar auch gemacht  )

Du findest nämlich von allem; im N forum hat kürzlich ein 1,92 kerl gesagt ihm würde M mehr taugen als L...

Jem. mit ca. 1,90 fährt auch ein SJ in S!

Es gibt bestimmt auch leute die mit 1,80 XL fahrn, denen alles andere zu eng ist...

Man wird also nicht wirklich schlau... ausser der sachlage wo ein grosser/kleiner rahmen seine jeweiligen stärken/schwächen hat....

Wie die entscheidung ausfällt: kompromisse sind mit an bord! Entscheide nach ner probefahrt und danah wonach sich deine präferenzen richten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bellmo (31. Dezember 2011)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem probefahren? kann man da einfach bei nicolai in lübbrechtsen vorbeifahren oder sollte man sich da vorher anmelden?

edit: hoops


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Dezember 2011)

Bellmo schrieb:


> bei nikolai



was ein eigentor.


----------



## tommi101 (31. Dezember 2011)

Bellmo schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich mit dem probefahren? kann man da einfach bei nicolai in lübbrechtsen vorbeifahren oder sollte man sich da vorher anmelden?
> 
> edit: hoops



In jedem Fall vorher anmelden und nachfragen!! Nicht alle Modelle sind in allen Größen zur Probefahrt aufgebaut (jedenfalls als ich im Mai diesen Jahres vor Ort war). Falls die gewünschten Modelle in Lübbrechtsen nicht zur Verfügung stehen, weiss Vinc sicherlich wo im Lande diese aufgebaut zur Probe bereitstehen.


----------



## Bellmo (3. Januar 2012)

bin am überlegen für meinen aufbau ne avid code bremse zu nehmen. hat da jemand vllt erfahrung mit. im bremsen forum hab ich irgendwie nur etwas über die probleme gefunden.


----------



## marco2 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die 2011er Code R, ein Freund von mir auch. Bei uns beiden läuft die Bremse völlig problemlos. Viel Power, guter Druckpunkt, kein Quietschen, billig und nicht sonderlch schwer. Was will ich mehr von einer Bremse?


----------



## Schwabi (4. Januar 2012)

was habt ihr denn am helius AM mit coil dämpfern für federhärten bei welchen körpergewichten? danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2012)

1 xRockShox Stahlfeder, 600lb, 216/222mm für Vivid Dämpfer
1 x2011 RockShox VIVID R2C Stahl Dämpfer, 216mmx63.5mm

das ganze bei 125 kg


----------



## bertrueger (4. Januar 2012)

1 xRockShox Stahlfeder, 350lb, 216/222mm für Vivid Dämpfer
1 x2011 RockShox VIVID R2C Stahl Dämpfer, 216mmx63.5mm

das ganze bei 70 kg Abtropfgewicht.


----------



## Brickowski (4. Januar 2012)

450lb bei 75kg fahrfertig am CCDB
400 würden auch geh´n,is mir aber für´n Uphill zu wabbelig


----------



## bertrueger (4. Januar 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> 450lb bei 75kg fahrfertig am CCDB
> 400 würden auch geh´n,is mir aber für´n Uphill zu wabbelig



mit 216 x 63mm Dämpfer???


----------



## tommi101 (4. Januar 2012)

Gibts vielleicht noch jemanden in der 90kg-Klasse? 

Hätte echt mal Bock auf einen Flatout-getunten Vivid oder DHX5 Coil...speziell angepasst auf das Helius AM. Fährt jemand von euch einen vom Gino  ?
Der CCDB ist bestimmt DIE Macht...mir aber etwas zu teuer


----------



## Harry-88 (4. Januar 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Gibts vielleicht noch jemanden in der 90kg-Klasse?
> 
> Hätte echt mal Bock auf einen Flatout-getunten Vivid oder DHX5 Coil...speziell angepasst auf das Helius AM. Fährt jemand von euch einen vom Gino  ?
> Der CCDB ist bestimmt DIE Macht...mir aber etwas zu teuer




ich fahre n DHX air und leige in der 90er klasse   hab heute mal 1-2 drops ins "flat" gemacht und bin begeistert


----------



## evel (4. Januar 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen was es mit Gino auf sich hat ? Dangge





Harry-88 schrieb:


> ich fahre n DHX air und leige in der 90er klasse   hab heute mal 1-2 drops ins "flat" gemacht und bin begeistert


----------



## Brickowski (4. Januar 2012)

bertrueger schrieb:


> mit 216 x 63mm Dämpfer???



ja


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Januar 2012)

Gino ist der Mann hinter Flat-Out Suspension in Dortmund und sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## wavekiter (5. Januar 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> 450lb bei 75kg fahrfertig am CCDB
> 400 würden auch geh´n,is mir aber für´n Uphill zu wabbelig





mir ist die 400lb feder am ccdb noch zu hart (bei gleichem gewicht).
wabbeln tut auch bei der 350er nichts.
Gerade beim ccdb kannst du ja ueber low speed compression / low speed rebound auch noch gegenwirken gegen das schauckeln. Und der AM hinterbau ist doch sehr neutral, finde ich...

Wieviel sag hast du denn mit der 450er? 12%?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (5. Januar 2012)

Bei 80+- kG

400er Feder bei 170mm FW
350er Feder bei 158mm FW

Entspricht so ziemlich genau 30% sag.


----------



## tommi101 (5. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ich fahre n DHX air und leige in der 90er klasse   hab heute mal 1-2 drops ins "flat" gemacht und bin begeistert



Moin...
den DHX5 Air hab ich ja auch drin und bin auch soweit zufrieden. Mag auch den Plattformhebel auf langen Touren gerne mal umlegen wenns bergauf geht. 
Aber Einige schreiben ja, dass der Helius Hinterbau seine wahren Stärken erst mit einem Coil-Dämpfer zeigt, darum würde ich gerne mal einen probieren....und eben am besten noch einen speziell angepassten (falls es denn überhaupt sein muss??!).
Ist Gino nicht auch Nicolaier? Ich werde ihm mal über Flatout ne Mail schreiben und ggf. berichten...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ist Gino nicht auch Nicolaier? ...



nicht ganz.  
 er fährt nur für -N-

in seinem Helius AM fährt er auch einen Coil dämpfer.



 besuch--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551418


----------



## Brickowski (6. Januar 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> mir ist die 400lb feder am ccdb noch zu hart (bei gleichem gewicht).
> wabbeln tut auch bei der 350er nichts.
> Gerade beim ccdb kannst du ja ueber low speed compression / low speed rebound auch noch gegenwirken gegen das schauckeln. Und der AM hinterbau ist doch sehr neutral, finde ich...
> 
> Wieviel sag hast du denn mit der 450er? 12%?




Ich muss dazu sagen,dass ich den DB sogut wie garnicht gefahren bin,da ich relativ schnell auf den vivid Air umgestiegen bin. Vielleicht sollte ich ihn doch nochmal reinhängen und testen!? 

Vielleicht hat hier jemand, der mehr Freude als ich an den Einstellmöglichkeiten hat, ja mehr Verwendung als ich für den Dämpfer....Falls Interesse an dem CCDB besteht ---> PM

P.S: Würd ihn auch tauschen gegen was leichteres,luftigeres ala Monarch Plus o. Roco Air...


----------



## Ge!st (6. Januar 2012)

Brickowski, ich wäre fast in Versuchung, denn der CCDB ist ein klasse Dämpfer, aber ich habe schon den CCDB Air bestellt und bin auch sehr gespannt auf das Teil.


----------



## DJT (7. Januar 2012)

Mal ganz was anderes:

Mein AM mit der "alten" Geometrie hat jetzt einen Lenkwinkel von 66,4°!
Möglich wird das durch einen Offset-Steuersatz den ich im MTBR-Forum durch diese Post's hier entdeckt habe: http://forums.mtbr.com/7969177-post722.html und http://forums.mtbr.com/7969504-post724.html
Saar, der Hersteller sitzt in Israel und ist ein absolut netter, kompetenter und freundlicher Typ!
Ich hatte ihm an einem Sonntag eine Mail geschrieben, 30Min. später war schon eine Antwort da. Ich hatte den Sonderwunsch die gleiche Schalen-Bauhöhe wie bei meinem Reset-Steuersatz zu haben, dazu natürlich auch die 22mm Einpresstiefe und auch eine optische Anlehnung an den Reset. Am nächsten Tag mailte er mir schon eine CAD-Zeichnung zu. Echt top!

Seine Homepage: http://www.ofanaim.net/prodspec.html

















Ein "Standard-Steuersatz" aus seinem Sortiment kostet 90 (inkl. Versand) meine Sonderanfertigung liegt bei 190 (inkl. Versand)
Von meinem hat er gleich 2 Stück hergestellt, also falls jemand interesse hat ...


----------



## checkb (7. Januar 2012)

DJT,

sehr geil. 

Ich spare auf was NEUES.


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2012)

Cool


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Januar 2012)

Geil, wie fährts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (7. Januar 2012)

Hatte noch keine Gelegenheit zu testen 
Der Radstand ist jetzt jedenfalls gut 20mm länger


----------



## chickenway-user (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich sowas einbauen würde würd ichs wohl nimmer ins Auto bringen


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> der Hersteller sitzt in Israel


----------



## Schnapsi (8. Januar 2012)

@DJT: Sehr cool, danke für den Link. Denke schon länger drüber nach jemanden mit der Konstruktion eines Headsets für mein 2010er AM zu beauftragen, seit ich hinten die kleinen Federwege und somit flachere Lenkwinkel ausprobiert habe und nur noch so fahre. (Wüsste da gerne wie der Winkel im untersten Loch aussieht) CaneCreek gefällt der dicke optisch nicht und der Zero-Stack passt nicht. Ausserdem lieber rot als Gold und fixer Winkel auch bevorzugt. Und Taperd im 1.5er wohl auch ein Prob. --> Neue Gabel.

Denke so kann ich - bzw. der Typ  - genau ausrechnen, wie hoch der Steuersatz unten sein muss, damit die Gabel beim gewünschten Winkel nicht streift und optisch genau den Durchmesser wie das Steuerrohr hat oder sogar mit Anlehnung an Acros (der mir sehr gut gefällt) fräsen kann.


----------



## Fledermausland (8. Januar 2012)

Der tipp war wirklich sehr nett!!! der typ ist wirklich sehr nett und die bestellung läuft
danke


----------



## DJT (8. Januar 2012)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Eure Bilder 
Die Verarbeitung ist echt top, wenn man den Steuersatz sieht könnt man echt meinen ist Made in Germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okk1980 (9. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

Ich werde mein 2010er Trek Top Fuel nun gegen ein Helius AM austauschen.
Mit dem Top fuel war ich sehr zufrieden nur ist mir das durch die wälder rasen langweilig geworden. Irgendwie macht es mir mehr Spaß auch mal etwas den Berg runterzufahren und ein paar kleinere Sprünge zu machen.
Mit dem Top fuel fahre ich allen Kollegen davon auf einfachem Gelände davon. Sobald es dann ruppiger wird fühlt man sich dann aber nicht mehr wohl auf dem Top fuel.

Bei dem helius am hab ich mich für l entschieden. M habe ich Probe gesessen und es wahr mir definitiv zu gedrungen. Jetzt wird in l bestellt. (l war leider nicht da zur probe). Sollte ja bei 1,88 und 89sl dann gut passen oder?
Einsatzgebiete sollen möglich alle abgedeckt werden. Ich will auch noch Touren (so um 40-80 kilometer, auch mit ein paar hügeln/bergen) fahren können aber auch die Option offenhalten damit in den Park zu gehen.
Meine Idee wäre es das Helius AM zu nehmen mit dem AFR unterrohr und dann die Fox talas 180 fit rc2 zu montieren. Mit dem afr unterrorhr soll man ja eine komplette bikepark Freigabe haben und 180mm federweg verbauen können. Für bergauf kann ich ja dann die gabel auf 140 absenken. Als Dämpfer würde ich Dhx Air 5.0 verbauen.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee das Afr unterrohr zu nehmen? Ist eine 180mm Gabel schwachsinnig für das helius am?
Hat wer Erfahrung damit?

MfG,
Oliver


----------



## Ge!st (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ein AM mit AFR-Unterrohr und eine Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2 Fit 2012 drin, dazu noch als Steuersatz das Cane Creek Angleset und finde das ist eine 1A Kombination, die praktisch keine Wünsche übrig lässt.

/eidt: Der Fox DHX 5.0 Air ist sicher kein schlechter Dämpfer für das AM, aber es gibt meiner Meinung Air-Dämpfer, die noch besser sind wie, z.B. der Marzocchi Roco Air TST R. Mit einem Coil-Dämpfer dürfte man die beste Performance erreichen, hier könnte der CCDB Air zumindest mit den meisten Coil-Dämpfer gleichziehen, ob er auch an den CCDB Coil heranreicht, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## trailterror (9. Januar 2012)

Du bist schon richtig informiert. Mit AFR UR hast du die offizielle parkfreigabe und den zulass von 180er gabeln.

L ist wohl auch die richtige entscheidung 

Den DHX ist umstritten: mal vergöttert, mal verhasst...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Januar 2012)

@lakekeman: Hast du jetzt nen CCDB?


----------



## okk1980 (9. Januar 2012)

Danke Ge!st und trailterror für die Infos.

Weiß einer von euch was das afr unterrohr mehr wiegt?
Ich überlege nur ob ich die 180 mm federweg wirklich brauche und Sinn machen für meine einsatzzwecke. Hat das setup Nachteile für den toureneinsatz? Soll ich erstmal nur den Rahmen mit afr unterrohr nehmen um die Option auf 180 offen zu halten (und bikeparkfreigabe) und erstmal vorne und hinten 160 mm nehmen?
Bin bin ich bisher nur 100mm gefahren und weiß das ich definitiv mehr will/brauche.

Sonst ist so ein setup eher ungewöhnlich oder machen das viele?

Danke für die tips,
Oliver


----------



## Schnapsi (9. Januar 2012)

@OKK: AM mit stärkerem Unterrohr macht Spass. Auf Wunsch ein Sofa oder eben sogar genügend Robust für die Downhillpiste, den Park, unsaubere Fahrweise und verkackte Sprünge. 

*Meine Lobbeshymmne aufs AM:*
Für mich in Verbindung mit nem ordentlichen Dämpfer, Reifen und ner gscheiten Unter- und Übersetzung jedenfalls das Allround-Bike schlechthin. Fahre meinen 17kg schweren Bock noch gemütlich Steigungen hoch wo viele mit ihren leichten CC-Feilen aufgrund ihrer 'modernen' Übersetzungsbandbreiten aufgeben müssen und ihr Radl schieben. Nicht das ich besonders viel schneller wäre, macht aber jeweils ordentlich Laune nicht absteigen zu müssen oder in aller Ruhe hochzukurbeln anstatt zu würgen.

Gibt so auch das ein oder andere lustige Gespräch. Sei es weil man mit nem Strassenbock (ppffft wie gemein) auf der DH-Piste unterwegs ist oder mit nem verhältnissmässig fett aussehenden Bike an den schiebenden CC-Feilen vorbei oder mitkurbelt. Ist zwar für nix spezielles 'die' perfekte Waffe, aber dafür für alles irgendwie doll, also perfekt wens von allem bissel was hat. Für gemütliche Touren mit lässigen Abfahrten für mich top und für den Rest gut brauchbar. Auf der Strasse oder Waldautobahn zählt eh vor allem das Reifenprofil obs anstrengend ist. 

Für die dies interessiert: Schaltung 3fach (20,32,40), 36er Kasette, Coil CCDB, Talas 180, Saint Bremsen, DH-Radsatz. Irgendwann kommen vielleicht noch Titan-Feder und so Spässe, dann wirds etwas leichter.


----------



## okk1980 (9. Januar 2012)

Danke Schnapsi für die Info.
Ich wollte auch ne 3 Fach Schaltung. Außerdem hab ich mich für die iscg Vorbereitung entschieden. Ich weiß ja noch nicht genau wo es nächste zeit mit meinen Bike vorlieben hingeht.

MfG,
Oliver


----------



## Fledermausland (9. Januar 2012)

@okk1980 

das afr unterroh würde ich auf jeden fall nehmen, auf die paar gramm kommt es eh nicht an und die bikeparkfreigabe dadurch ist doch ein nettes feature. ob man 180mm am AM wirklicht braucht, kann ich nicht sagen. der lenkwinkel wird halt flacher, die front aber auch höher, weswegen ich an deiner stelle ein 1,5" steuerrohr nehmen um ein angelset verbauen zu können. ich bewege mein am auf all mtn enduro touren und meist auf freeride localtrails und mir reichen die 160mm an der front absolut aus.


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Januar 2012)

wieso wird das afr unterrohr nicht standardmäßig gleich verbaut?
die 80gramm mehrgewicht machen das kraut auch nicht mehr fett bei dem rahmengewicht.
dann wäre die "offizielle" parkfreigabe kein thema, egal ob mit 160mm oder 180mm aufgebaut wird.


----------



## sluette (10. Januar 2012)

das AM ist mit knapp 3300g (nakig) eh kein leichtgewicht. da ist jeder der nicht scharf auf 180mm gabeln ist (mich eingeschlossen) froh um jedes gramm. 
meine persönliche meinung ist: die 170mm freigabe reicht mir völlig für's AM.  wenn ich 180mm gabel fahren will greife ich zum ion18. ausserdem ist der AFR UR option nicht aufpreispflichtig. 
das einzigste was mir fehlt wäre eine klare definierung oder option im order generator (aber das ding ist eh was für'n ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (10. Januar 2012)

so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Januar 2012)

würde auch selber keine 180er gabel im am fahren wollen, selbst 170mm weiß ich nicht ob ich jemals einbauen werde?
mir langen 160mm völlig aus, aber eine offizielle parkfreigabe wäre schön.
wobei ja eh kein mensch nachvollziehen kann wie und wo du das rad benutzt/fährst.


----------



## provester (10. Januar 2012)

Warum immer so en Theater wegen der Parkfreigabe gemacht wird, werde ich wohl nie verstehen.. 

Ich habe knapp 0,1t und ich mache mir nicht den Hauch von Sorgen was die Stabilität und Haltbarkeit meines AM betrifft. Und wie Dr. Juggles schon sagte: wie soll man denn bitte anhand eines Schadens sehen, ob dieser im Bikepark oder bei einem verpatztem Drop auf dem Hometrail passiert ist???

just my 2 cents


----------



## John McLeash (10. Januar 2012)

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Garantie, ich denke da mehr was passiert wenn dir der Rahmen im Park nach dem 10ten fünf Meter Drop bricht und du Gesicht voran in den Boden einkraterst.

Da sind mir die Garantiefragen ziemlich egal, weil mit nem verbeulten Gesicht oder schlimmerem möcht ich nicht leben.

Wobei ich aber sicher glaube das ein Nicolai da mehr mitmacht als die Bikes anderer Hersteller.


----------



## provester (10. Januar 2012)

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Allerdings käme ich nicht auf die Idee derartige Manöver mit einem AM zu starten.. (abgesehen davon, dass mir dazu einiges an Können fehlt) 

Aber ich würde mir hierbei mehr sorgen um meine Gabel und die übrigen Komponenten, als um meinen Rahmen machen..


----------



## tommi101 (10. Januar 2012)

okk1980 schrieb:


> Danke Schnapsi für die Info.
> Ich wollte auch ne 3 Fach Schaltung. Außerdem hab ich mich für die iscg Vorbereitung entschieden. Ich weiß ja noch nicht genau wo es nächste zeit mit meinen Bike vorlieben hingeht.
> 
> MfG,
> Oliver



Der Sprung von einem 100mm auf ein 180mm Bock ist schon großer Schritt.
Wenn Du Dein Trek behälst, würde ich das AM mit 180er Gabel aufbauen....dann hast Du ein schnelles Tourenbike und eins für`s Grobe.
Wird das AM aber Dein Do-it-all-Enduro, dann sehe ich es wie Sluette und Du bist mit 160/160mm auf jeden Fall für alles gerüstet - und auch im Park wirst Du garantiert Deinen Spaß haben! 
Schaut Euch doch nur auf den Videos an wie Schneidi mit seinem AM durch die Botanik bricht. Sein Bike ist auch nicht auf 180mm aufgebohrt und ich glaube er vermisst auch kaum mehr Federweg 

Meine persönliche Meinung: Trek weg - Helius AM 160/160 im 14-15Kg Aufbau für alles  - ausser Marathon


----------



## Schnapsi (10. Januar 2012)

Na klar vermissen die Jungs die wirklich fahren können den Federweg eventuell nicht. Hasts aber nicht so drauf, bist je nach dem um jeden cm froh. =)
Wo der Nachteil von 180 zu 160 sein soll, sehe ich jedenfalls nicht so ganz... Die Gabelhöhe von zbsp. einer Fox 160 zu 180 ist fast identisch. leicht tieferer Steuersatz und du bist auf ziemlich identischem Geo-Niveau mit mehr Federweg. Aber eben, jedem wie er mag. Nicht alle mögen das gleiche. Sind irgendwo 300g Unterschied. Dazu 80g fürs Rohr oder so.


----------



## Harry-88 (10. Januar 2012)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Na klar vermissen die Jungs die wirklich fahren können den Federweg eventuell nicht. Hasts aber nicht so drauf, bist je nach dem um jeden cm froh. =)
> Wo der Nachteil von 180 zu 160 sein soll, sehe ich jedenfalls nicht so ganz... Die Gabelhöhe von zbsp. einer Fox 160 zu 180 ist fast identisch. leicht tieferer Steuersatz und du bist auf ziemlich identischem Geo-Niveau mit mehr Federweg. Aber eben, jedem wie er mag. Nicht alle mögen das gleiche. Sind irgendwo 300g Unterschied. Dazu 80g fürs Rohr oder so.



bau doch einfach  n lyrik ein oder setz die fox auf 170mm


----------



## lakekeman (10. Januar 2012)

Nen AM ist für 170mm freigegeben. Wer den Unterschied zu 180mm merkt muss schon enorm sensibel sein.

Nebenbei federn die "guten" 170er Gabeln diese ganzen Luftpumpen-hoch-runter 180er in Grund und Boden..
Performancegründe scheinen es also nicht zu sein 

Andererseits sind die 80g am Rohr zu vernachlässigen. Also jeder wie er meint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Januar 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Warum immer so en Theater wegen der Parkfreigabe gemacht wird, werde ich wohl nie verstehen..



DANKE DANKE ich auch nicht 
meinz habe ich 2011 das ganze jahr im BikeparK bewegt...


 bin ich jetzt schuldig ?


----------



## der-gute (10. Januar 2012)

ob mot ner bikeparkfreigabe was andere gemeint ist,
als deine bikeparknutzung?

da geht nicht um den bikepark als ort,
sondern um hohe sprünge und drops...

also eher harte nutzung,
die aber auch in den alpen sein könnte.


----------



## Ge!st (10. Januar 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Und wie Dr. Juggles schon sagte: wie soll man denn bitte anhand eines Schadens sehen, ob dieser im Bikepark oder bei einem verpatztem Drop auf dem Hometrail passiert ist???


Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber sollte ein AM-Rahmen ohne AFR-Unterrohr im Bikepark einen Schaden nehmen und man versucht das zu verschleiern, damit man seine Garantie gegenüber Nicolai behält, macht man sich des Betruges schuldig. Welche Konsequenzen das bei Aufdeckung hat...


----------



## provester (10. Januar 2012)

Ja aber mal ehrlich, entweder meine Fahrtechnik ist so gut, dass mir bei big-air-Einlagen die 160/170mm reichen, dann werde ich auch das AM aber nie ans Limit bringen.. 

Oder ich hohl mir doch für so etwas gleich ein bigbike (Ion o. ä.), was mir dann ausreichend Reserven bietet.?

Ich sehe mein AM eben als Bike für: gerne auch längere Touren mit ordentlich Spaß bergab, Endurorennen oder auch spaßige Ausflüge im Park... Wenn ich es doch aber auf die großen heftigen Dinge abgesehen habe, dann hol ich mir doch gleich was adäquates..

@ge!st

bei der Anzahl an selbstgebauten mini-Parks in deutschen Wäldern, halte ich diesbezüglich eine Garantiebeschränkung in Abhängigkeit zu einer Örtlichkeit für gelinde gesagt "nicht nachvollziehbar". Und wenn Du deinen Rahmen bei einem Abflug schrottest, ist eh nichts mit Garantie.

Im übrigen klingt Deine Äußerung ein wenig nach Unterstellung - stößt mir ein wenig auf..


----------



## Ge!st (10. Januar 2012)

Ich unterstelle niemandem irgendwas, sondern mache auf einen Sachverhalt aufmerksam.


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Januar 2012)

hats überhaupt schon jemand mal geschafft einen aktuelleren helius hauptrahmen zu zerlegen?
die alte schwinge am helius am mit den zwei ausfräßungen wurde ja mal verbessert da es mal zu defekten kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (11. Januar 2012)

Bikeparkfreigabe wurde seitens Nicolai mal mit "sehr harter Nutzung" und nicht mit dem Ort "Bikepark" erklärt. (Glaube Falco hat das damals hier irgendwo geschrieben)

Außerdem hat das AM in 2010 eh eine "Bikeparkfreigabe" auch ohne AFR-Unterrohr bekommen. Das AFR-Rohr ist nur (vielleicht) nötig und seitens Nicolai vorgeschrieben wenn man 180er Gabeln fahren möchte, das hat was mit den Hebelkräften der möglichen längeren Gabel zu tun.

Aber jeder wie er mag und was er für nötig hält.

mfg


----------



## wavekiter (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn's darum geht, die performance der gabel zu erhoehen, sind die 2 cm von einer 16er luftfeder zu einer 18er luftfeder eh nicht ausschlaggebend. Die bessere performance kriegst du vielmehr mit coil anstatt air...

Ich fahr momentan eine 16er talas im AM, und die hat, gelinde gesagt, keinen stich gegen den CCDB am hinterbau.
Entsprechend werde ich nun auf lyrik dh coil umruesten.

Noch einen hinweis: wenn du einen guten daempfer faehrst, braucht das AM die talas absenkung wirklich nicht.

Deshalb wuerde ich mir ueberlegen, je nach gewuenschtem einsatzbereich
* entweder eine leichte 16/16 luftdaempfer/luftgabel 
* oder eine schwerere, aber performance maessig ueberlegene 17/17 coil/coil kombination einzubauen.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Bikeparkfreigabe wurde seitens Nicolai mal mit "sehr harter Nutzung" und nicht mit dem Ort "Bikepark" erklärt. (Glaube Falco hat das damals hier irgendwo geschrieben)
> 
> Außerdem hat das AM in 2010 eh eine "Bikeparkfreigabe" auch ohne AFR-Unterrohr bekommen. Das AFR-Rohr ist nur (vielleicht) nötig und seitens Nicolai vorgeschrieben wenn man 180er Gabeln fahren möchte, das hat was mit den Hebelkräften der möglichen längeren Gabel zu tun.
> 
> ...



ganz genau... 

 manch einer springt mit nem Taiwan Hardtail den 7 Meter Drop in Winterberg. 

das AFR-Rohr liess sich anfangs ja auch gut "verkaufen" :


----------



## Schnapsi (11. Januar 2012)

> bau doch einfach n lyrik ein oder setz die fox auf 170mm


Warum? Hab doch das dickere Rohr. Ebenfalls das dickwandigere Sattelrohr (Grund: Gravity Dropper ohne Shim). Die Talas funzt schon ordentlich (wenn ab und wann Bike auf den Kopf gestellt wird). Aber Coil ist vielleicht schon leckerer. Der CCDB arbeitet jedenfals unmerklich, die Gabel nicht ganz. Eine Coil mit gscheiter Absenkung auf Knopfdruck wäre schon fein, aber bestimmt nicht easy realisierbar.



> das AFR-Rohr liess sich anfangs ja auch gut "verkaufen"


War meines Wissens immer umsonst. 

Ist ja auch völlig wurscht ob Kabel X oder Y besser oder schlechter ist. Darum gehts gar nicht. Hat oder will man ne 180er Gabel, brauchts aktuell gemäss Nicolai das Unterrohr und fertig. Nimmt man ne Talas, wärs eigentlich nicht nötig, weil das Ding mit Unterhang konstruiert ist und somit die Einbauhöhe/Winkel eigentlich identisch ist mit der 160er. Vielleicht ja auch doch weil evtl. härter gefahren wird. Bei anderen mag das wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2012)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> ......weil das Ding mit Unterhang konstruiert ist und somit.......





G.


----------



## US. (11. Januar 2012)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Nimmt man ne Talas, wärs eigentlich nicht nötig, weil das Ding mit Unterhang konstruiert ist und somit die Einbauhöhe/Winkel eigentlich identisch ist mit der 160er. Vielleicht ja auch doch weil evtl. härter gefahren wird. Bei anderen mag das wieder anders aussehen.



Nein, stimmt nicht.
Die Einbauhöhe wird definiert als Abstand Radachse zu Konussitz.
Und dieses Maß wird neben dem Raddurchmesser und Radfreigang ausschließlich vom Federweg bestimmt.
Die Konstruktion des Tauchrohres und Befestigung der Radachse spielt keine Rolle.

Bei 180er Gabeln liegen 565mm an, 160er Gabeln 545mm

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## c_w (11. Januar 2012)

Dicke der Bruecke kommt doch auch noch dazu, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob die sich relevant unterscheiden.


----------



## okk1980 (11. Januar 2012)

So hab mich jetzt definitiv entschieden. Danke für euer Feedback.

Werde den std. Helius AM Rahmen nehmen mit 160/160. Das wird lange für meine Einsatzzwecke reichen. Ziel wird es dann sein das Bike noch möglich leicht zu bekommen.
Falls ich dann irgendwann mehr will dann kann ich mich ja mit dem Aufbau eines Ion 20 beschäftigen


----------



## trailterror (12. Januar 2012)

Gratuliere  ich denk das ist die richtige entscheidung...

Dämpfer haste ja eh schwups die wups auf 170 umgestellt, und die 160er lyric z.b soll ja auch relativ leicht auf 170 zu pimpen sein....


----------



## cycophilipp (12. Januar 2012)

okk1980 schrieb:


> So hab mich jetzt definitiv entschieden. Danke für euer Feedback.
> 
> Werde den std. Helius AM Rahmen nehmen mit 160/160. Das wird lange für meine Einsatzzwecke reichen. Ziel wird es dann sein das Bike noch möglich leicht zu bekommen.
> Falls ich dann irgendwann mehr will dann kann ich mich ja mit dem Aufbau eines Ion 20 beschäftigen



Gute Entscheidung.

Aber 180mm sind 12,5% mehr Federweg als 160mm, das ist definitiv ein Unterschied, für manche aber unmerklich, denn das Helius is mit 160 ja schon prima und sehr ausgeglichen.

Nimm bitte keinen DHX Air 5, sondern einen Roco. Ich hab das selbst ausprobiert, das ist ein großer Unterschied in der Performance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (12. Januar 2012)

Da kann ich cycophilipp nur beipflichten, der Roco Air TST R geht im AM richtig gut.


----------



## Schnapsi (12. Januar 2012)

Klar oberster Teil wos am Steuersatz ansteht zu mitte Achse zählt, wollte ich sagen. Ging bis Dato immer davon aus, dass dies fast identisch wäre bzw. weniger als 1cm und bei kleinerem Steuersatz mehr oder weniger identisch ist? Hmmm.... Ok, in die Scheiss gelangt. *schäm*  Technische Zeichnung konnte ich jetzt leider nicht finden ums wirklich nachzuschauen. Die Zahl 565 und 540 wurde aber öfter genannt.... *hmmm* Aber Krone zählt ja eigentlich nicht oder?


----------



## stuk (13. Januar 2012)

schön, Ge!st, 

Der DHX-Air geht bei mir jedoch auch richtig gut, besonders in der 2. Aufhängung von oben.
Kommt vielleicht drauf an welchen man erwischt hat? Einige lieben ihn andere sagen ihm Durchsacken oder bei mehr Druck dann Starre nach. Wobei das wiederum nicht bei allen auffällig ist.....


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. Januar 2012)

okk1980 schrieb:


> So hab mich jetzt definitiv entschieden. Danke für euer Feedback.
> 
> Werde den std. Helius AM Rahmen nehmen mit 160/160. Das wird lange für meine Einsatzzwecke reichen. Ziel wird es dann sein das Bike noch möglich leicht zu bekommen.
> Falls ich dann irgendwann mehr will dann kann ich mich ja mit dem Aufbau eines Ion 20 beschäftigen



Wer mit einem AM 160 nicht klar kommt, der sollte vielleicht darüber nachdenken ob man sich überhaupt mit springen oder etwas gröberen fahren im Gelände auseinandersetzen sollte Die Räder in der heutigen Zeit sind doch eigentlich alle Bombe und ein Nicolai wird immer eins der besten Produkte sein, die MTB-Bereich zu bekommen sind und manche Diskussionen sind doch sehr amüsant Ich habe schon einige Auswirkungen nach einem Sturz bei einem Nicolai-Rahmen gesehen und ich kann für mich sagen, dass ich in diese Rahmen ein *absolutes* Vertrauen habe und mit einem AM gäbe es nichts, was in der heutigen Zeit nicht fahrbar wäre
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## wavekiter (14. Januar 2012)

Eine Frage an Euch Nicolai Experten:

Was mir immer noch nicht klar ist von der Funktion her: Warum ist der Rahmen bei der Druckstrebe (da wo sie am Sattelrohr vorbeifuehrt) asymmetrisch??? Wenn ich von hinten schaue, ist bei meinem AM das Sattelrohr vielleicht 2mm naeher an der linken Druckstrebe als an der rechten. 

Vielleicht bin ich einfach begriffstutzig; ich waere echt froh wenn mir das jemand mal erklaert. A priori macht es fuer mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Timmy35 (14. Januar 2012)

Da gibt es auch keinen Sinn, das kommt durch den Schweissverzug. Wichtig ist nur, dass das Hinterrad gerade und mittig läuft und die Achsen der Lager alle parallel sind. Das wir durch Richten und die unterschiedlichen RADOs (Ausfallenden) gewährleistet. Wenn die eine Strebe 1mm weiter innen und die andere 1mm weiter außen sitzt, dann hast du schon deine 2mm.


----------



## wavekiter (16. Januar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch keinen Sinn, das kommt durch den Schweissverzug. Wichtig ist nur, dass das Hinterrad gerade und mittig läuft und die Achsen der Lager alle parallel sind. Das wir durch Richten und die unterschiedlichen RADOs (Ausfallenden) gewährleistet. Wenn die eine Strebe 1mm weiter innen und die andere 1mm weiter außen sitzt, dann hast du schon deine 2mm.



Da bin ich mal froh, dass dies anscheinend vorkommt.
Hab mir ploetzlich ein bisschen sorgen gemacht, ob evt. mit dem rahmen alles in ordnung ist...
Ich muss mal genau messen, wahrscheinlich sind's eher 4-5mm asymmetrie. Am besten stell ich ein foto rein, dann koennt ihr fachleute mal draufschauen.


----------



## sluette (18. Januar 2012)

wenns wirklich 4-5mm sind würde ich mal bei kalle anrufen. richten und RADO hin oder her, so einen krummen hinterbau würde ich bei dem Preis nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Midgetman (18. Januar 2012)

Ist das Hinterrad denn mittig zentriert und sitzt der Reifen gerade drauf? Ich kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass so eine Abweichung bei der Endkontrolle nicht auffällt (gut, kann mal passieren, aber wahrscheinlich ist das denke ich nicht).
Vermutlich kommen da eher ein etwas aus der Spur geratenes Hinterrad und der Schweißverzug zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (21. Januar 2012)

Hier mal ein Photo wo man die Asymmetrie sieht:





Diese betrifft in erster Linie die Druckstrebe - Sattelstuetze.
Das Rad ist sauber zentriert.

Allerdings habe ich das Gefuehl, dass das Rad hinten links parallel aus der Spur versetzt ist (das muss ich allerdings mit einem Faden mal verifizieren)


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Januar 2012)

Mmmhhh, gerade is was anderes. Man sieht's ja echt mit dem bloßem Auge.


----------



## Midgetman (21. Januar 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Das Rad ist sauber zentriert.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich das Gefuehl, dass das Rad hinten links parallel aus der Spur versetzt ist (das muss ich allerdings mit einem Faden mal verifizieren)



In dem Fall eiert es nicht, aber "zentriert" ist es dann auch nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Januar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Mmmhhh, gerade is was anderes. Man sieht's ja echt mit dem bloßem Auge.



Sorry Leute, hab Sprachfindungsstörungen. Heißt natürlich grade und nicht gerade.


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Januar 2012)

das ist ärgerlich und sollte bei einem premiumprodukt nicht sein


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo.

Ist der Abstand vom Tretlager bis Oberrohr Unterseite immer gleich?
Hat das jemand mal gemessen?

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Januar 2012)

Ist der Abstand Tretlager / Oberrohr bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich?


----------



## c_w (21. Januar 2012)

Nein, aber warum schaust du bei solchen Fragen nicht einfach ins TechSheet? ^^


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Januar 2012)

Weil dort nicht der Abstand steht. Oder habt ihr einen geheimen Link.


----------



## der-gute (21. Januar 2012)

im Techsheet steht die Sitzrohrlänge und der Sitzrohrüberstand


----------



## c_w (21. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> im Techsheet steht die Sitzrohrlänge und der Sitzrohrüberstand


Die Initiative, 2 Werte zu subtrahieren, hatte ich jetzt mal vorrausgesetzt ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Januar 2012)

Dann bin ich blind...


----------



## trailterror (21. Januar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das ist ärgerlich und sollte bei einem premiumprodukt nicht sein



ich bin leider grad auch viel am Heulen.....
So Einiges scheint man nicht im Griff zu haben


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann bin ich blind...



Also ich lese da raus das S, M und L ansich so gut wie gleich sind, nur XS ist das Oberrohr tiefer und XL das Oberrohr höher...ansonsten nur Gussetunterschiede.

G.


----------



## OldSchool (21. Januar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, hab Sprachfindungsstörungen. Heißt natürlich grade und nicht gerade.


Ich glaube das heißt gerade.


wavekiter schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Photo wo man die Asymmetrie sieht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Foto ist aber nicht genau mittig, so scheint es mir zumindest.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Januar 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Die Initiative, 2 Werte zu subtrahieren, hatte ich jetzt mal vorrausgesetzt ;-)



Oh Gott, war ich blind... Hab's gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavekiter (21. Januar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das Foto ist aber nicht genau mittig, so scheint es mir zumindest.



Ist auch nicht ausschlaggebend, soll ja nur illustrieren. 
Gemessen ist die Differenz 5mm...


----------



## sluette (21. Januar 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht ausschlaggebend, soll ja nur illustrieren.
> Gemessen ist die Differenz 5mm...



ich hab's gerade bei meinem meinen AM mal gemessen und komme da auf eine Differenz von 0,1mm.


----------



## wavekiter (21. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich hab's gerade bei meinem meinen AM mal gemessen und komme da auf eine Differenz von 0,1mm.



schoen fuer Dich....


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Januar 2012)

Just call the doc. Da war vor nicht gar zu langer Zeit dieser Kollege, dessen Hinterbau zu lang war (find ich eigentlich auch noch drastischer) und sein Helius wurde dann auch relativ unkompliziert korrigiert. Ist eben Manufaktur, da kann so was schon mal vorkommen. Menschen sind keine Maschinen â und wenn ich da der befragte bin ist das auch gut so


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich hab's gerade bei meinem meinen AM mal gemessen und komme da auf eine Differenz von 0,1mm.



War jetzt unten im Keller und hab gemessen. Mit normalem Zollstock praktisch nicht messbar. Würde also echt mal Kontakt mit Nicolai aufnehmen.


----------



## trailterror (21. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Just call the doc. Da war vor nicht gar zu langer Zeit dieser Kollege, dessen Hinterbau zu lang war (find ich eigentlich auch noch drastischer) und sein Helius wurde dann auch relativ unkompliziert korrigiert. Ist eben Manufaktur, da kann so was schon mal vorkommen. Menschen sind keine Maschinen  und wenn ich da der befragte bin ist das auch gut so



es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass das ausbaden von eigenem verschulden korrigiert wird; das ist nicht weiter lobenswert....

sowas kann, sollte aber nicht passieren.... man leistet sich teilweise leider zuviele fehler.

die frage ist zudem ob man aus fehlern lehren zieht.... ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Januar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass das ausbaden von eigenem verschulden korrigiert wird; das ist nicht weiter lobenswert....
> 
> sowas kann, sollte aber nicht passieren.... man leistet sich teilweise leider zuviele fehler.
> 
> die frage ist zudem ob man aus fehlern lehren zieht.... ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher...



Ärgerliche Sache  keine Frage. GAR KEINE Frtage. Ich wollte auch sicher keinen Orden vergeben. Aber ich bin mir sicher, wenn man seinen Kummer klagt und der nicht völlig haltlos daher kommt, dann wird man auch gehör finden. Und fünf mm aus der Spur würde ich nicht als belanglos deklarieren


----------



## sluette (22. Januar 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> schoen fuer Dich....



ich weiss nicht ob du's schon erwähnt hast, aber war der hinterbau von anfang an "krumm" oder ist das erst später aufgefallen?
wenn's von anfang an war und es wirklich 5mm unterschied sind würde ich mal behaupten das es doch beim ersten check aufgefallen sein muss, oder nicht?


----------



## trailterror (22. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ärgerliche Sache  keine Frage. GAR KEINE Frtage. Ich wollte auch sicher keinen Orden vergeben. Aber ich bin mir sicher, wenn man seinen Kummer klagt und der nicht völlig haltlos daher kommt, dann wird man auch gehör finden. Und fünf mm aus der Spur würde ich nicht als belanglos deklarieren




Mag wohl stimmen, dass man in solchen oder ähnlichen fällen gehör findet und einem geholfen wird 
Aber seien wir mal ehrlich; jedes abweichende verhalten von solchem würde
 auch anstandslosigkeit grenzen...

Nach einer x-ten unstimmigkeit wird so ein spassprojekt zum unnötigen stress und fast schon zur plage....

Ich hoffe es ist ne momentaufnahme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekermet (22. Januar 2012)

hab leider auch eine differenz von 2mm bei meinem AM :-(


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

bikekermet schrieb:


> hab leider auch eine differenz von 2mm bei meinem AM :-(



Denke 2mm sind in der normalen Toleranz.

G.


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2012)

ich frage mich warum Wavekiter das hier bespricht? Schneller würde das direkt über den Hersteller oder einen Händler laufen


----------



## stuk (23. Januar 2012)

stimmt!
Hier darf ja nur Gutes rein.
Früher wäre man für solche Fragen noch von einem EX-Mitarbeiter von Nicolai hier "zur Sau" gemacht worden.
mfg


----------



## sluette (23. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich frage mich warum Wavekiter das hier bespricht? Schneller würde das direkt über den Hersteller oder einen Händler laufen



deutsche mentalität. erstmal motzen und stimmung machen ... (ohhhhh, jetzt geht's los hier.....)


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Januar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> stimmt!
> Hier darf ja nur Gutes rein.
> Früher wäre man für solche Fragen noch von einem EX-Mitarbeiter von Nicolai hier "zur Sau" gemacht worden.
> mfg



nanana .... im Grunde hat Gürü schon recht.

Erst mal Kontakt mit dem Händler bzw. Nicolai aufnehmen.
Falls einem dort nicht geholfen wird, kann man ja immer noch seinen Frust im Forum raus lassen - aber bitte nicht vorher.

Das war ja auch der Punkt wo sich Falco im Forum manchmal etwas echauffiert hat.

Bezüglich Hinterbauten : 

bei meinem FR sind die Sitzstreben auch +/-2 mm, ohne dass mich das jemals gestört hat. Das kommt normal daher, dass der Hersteller Teile mit (dem unvermeidlichen) Schweissverzug so kombiniert, dass immer ein möglichst optimaler Hinterbau rauskommt.

Bei meinem Argon FR hatte der Hinterbau eine Abweichung  +/-3 mm, so dass mir Nicolai ohne Probleme (&kurzfristig) einen neuen Rahmen gebaut hat weil ansonsten der 2.4er Reifen fast geschliffen hätte.

Ich war mit Nicolai jedenfalls bislang immer sehr zufrieden und würde mir jederzeit wieder einen neuen Rahmen dort bestellen.
(sofern im Keller dafür noch ein Platz zu finden ist)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (23. Januar 2012)

Ist das hier ein Herstellerforum mit Support-des Herstellers (dann ist eine mögliche "Fehlermeldung" doch richtig aufgehoben) oder ein Fan-boy-meeting ?

PS: Ich bin und war mit Nicolai auch immer sehr zufrieden und was man so mitbekommen hat, wird wenn mal was nicht stimmt, immer schnell eine kundenorintierte Lösung gefunden.


----------



## wavekiter (23. Januar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob du's schon erwähnt hast, aber war der hinterbau von anfang an "krumm" oder ist das erst später aufgefallen?



Asymmetrie war von Anfang an da, "gefuehlt" ist sie aber staerker geworden ... (vielleicht achte ich jetzt einfach auch mehr drauf).

Etwas moechte ich noch klarstellen:

Dies soll auf keinen Fall ein Anschwaerzen von Nicolai sein.
Bei meinem Rahmen hab ich ja etliche Extras, Sonderwuensche etc dran, und bei der ganzen Konfiguration des Bikes und der Abwicklung der Bestellung haben mir insbesondere Vinc vorbildlich geholfen 

Die persoenliche Betreuung, wie sie eben nur eine kleinere Schmiede bieten kann, war uebrigens einer der Hauptgruende, warum ich mich fuer ein Nicolai Bike entschieden habe, und gegen ein Modell eines Grossherstellers.

Ich bin aber auch nicht wirklich der Technikexperte, und bevor ich jetzt jemanden (Nicolai) kopfscheu mache, hol ich lieber vorgaengig ein paar Expertenmeinungen hier im Forum ein.

Nachdem ich mir nun, basierend auf Euren Rueckmeldungen, ein besseres Bild machen konnte von der Situation, werde ich Nicolai kontaktieren.
Ich bin ueberzeugt, dass Nicolai beim Handling der Situation dem ausgezeichneten Ruf der Firma wieder gerecht werden wird.


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Just call the doc. Da war vor nicht gar zu langer Zeit dieser Kollege, .....


  Me 


Einfach bei Nicolai anrufen. Den Techniker befragen, Bike einschicken fertig.

Mich persönlich würde es auch stören, auch wenn es im technischen Varianzbereich liegt. Optisch wird gelitten.


Ich kenne mich mit LRS leider gar nicht aus, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
*Ich suche neue Laufräder für mein AM:
-Tubeless
-AM-Endurotauglich
-so leicht wie möglich* und stabil wie nötig.
-muss farblich zu meinem Aircraft Grau passen.
Habe momentan die Hope V II Kombo mit Mavic 321
Budget ca 600


----------



## Harry-88 (23. Januar 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Me
> 
> 
> Einfach bei Nicolai anrufen. Den Techniker befragen, Bike einschicken fertig.
> ...



vlt. ztr flow ?  naben würd ich behalten


----------



## trailterror (23. Januar 2012)

Ein forum ist eine plattform wo user sich austauschen.
Es wird informiert, diskutiert (auch kontrovers), es werden meinungen und erfahrungen geäussert.

So lang dies verantwortungsbewusst und vernünftig verläuft, so darf sehr gern auch kritisiert werden und ein sachverhalt angeprangert werden. Warum soll man sich nicht auch mal aufregen dürfen?

Meiner meinung nach brauch sich der user über mir nix vorzuwerfen; ich find sein verhalten schon legitim


----------



## wavekiter (23. Januar 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich suche neue Laufräder für mein AM:
> -Tubeless
> -AM-Endurotauglich
> -so leicht wie möglich[/COLOR][/B] und stabil wie nötig.
> -muss farblich zu meinem Aircraft Grau passen.



Ganz klar: ZTR Flow, CX Sapim Ray Speichen, Chris King ISO Naben (evt. Hope drinn lassen).
Schau mal bei : http://www.wheelbuilder.com
Sonst ist in Deutschland der http://light-wolf.de/ eine Top Alternative


----------



## Eksduro (23. Januar 2012)

ich finds gut das du das hier gepostet hast....wäre das ganze unsachlich und schädigend vorgetragen worden dann nicht, aber so ist doch alles in ordnung....

das es seitens N zufriedenstellend geklärt wird denke ich auch, nur liest man in letzter zeit immer mal wieder von diesem problem...ein kumpel von mir hatte das gleiche dilemma, daher kenn ich das auch außerhalb der digitalen welt (er hats übrigens nicht im netz bekannt gemacht), es gab eine zufriedenstellende klärung und erklärung, die menschlich und nachvollziehbar war, jedoch auch zeitnah abzustellen sein sollte...

das es leider immer noch gleiche fälle gibt (die auf eine noch höhere dunkelziffer schließen lässt, da wohl längst nich alle N kunden hier aktiv sind) ist unschön, auf die preisklasse bezogen sogar sehr unschön und eine kulante berichtigung kein servicepluspunkt sondern nicht mehr als eine selbstverständlichkeit....

ich bin trotzdem guter dinge das das eine momentaufnahme ist und freue mich deshalb nicht weniger auf meinen rahmen, auch wenn ich wohl als allererstes auf genau diese stelle achten werde...dem forum (und meinem kollegen) sei dank

PS: würde mich sogar als N fanboy betiteln lassen, warum auch nicht, aber deswegen muss doch nicht immer alles perfekt und erhaben über jede kritik sein.....






edit: oh...trailterror war schneller...wir verstehen uns ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Januar 2012)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit LRS leider gar nicht aus, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> *Ich suche neue Laufräder für mein AM:
> -Tubeless
> -AM-Endurotauglich
> ...



Die ZTR Flow ergeben zusammen mit Hope Pro II, DT Super Comp und Alu-Nippeln einen sehr leichten und Robusten LRS. Aber ich glaube in Sachen Tubeless geht nichts über die Bequemlichkeit der Mavic UST-System-LRS! Die Deemax habe ich mit Maxxis Advantage beschlappt, ca. 60 bis 80 ml Notubes-Milch rein und habe mit knapp 1,8 bar ein spitzen Fahrerlebnis.

Die ZTR stehen seid ein paar Tagen bei mir rum, aber ich hab mich noch nicht an die Bastelei getraut. Soll nicht ganz einfach sein, die dicht zu bekommen. Ich probier das dem nächst mal nach [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xckq32K2MPk"]NoTubes Yellow Tape installation      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## stuk (23. Januar 2012)

farbliich zum air-craft-grey?........DT!!!
Ich habe aber die DT-Aufkleber, schon damals bei meinem schwarzen CC entfernt, hätten aber super zum air-craft gepasst.

Die Hopes würde ich auch behalten....(mach ich auch ;-) )


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2012)

wenn wir schon bei naben sind.
hat wer eine 135x12 hinterradnabe und eine qr20 vorderradnabe mit 32 loch für mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (23. Januar 2012)

ich tendiere mometan auch wieder stark zu ex500 von dt, wÃ¤hrend die alte ex5.1 noch als sehr weich galt (die erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, viele beulen im horn) scheinen die aktuellen damit keine probleme zu haben. die ztr flow habe ich auch ne zeit lang gefahren, ich wÃ¼rde sie aber nicht mehr kaufen. den gewichtsvorteil erzielen sie hauptsÃ¤chlich durch weglassen der Ã¶sen, ob man das will und ob das sinn macht muss jeder selber entscheiden. 
in meinem kurzen Argon FR projekt habe ich die AlexRims Supra 30 verbaut, die haben mich auch sehr Ã¼berzeugt. leicht, sehr steif und verhÃ¤ltnissmÃig gÃ¼nstig.
bei naben wÃ¼rde ich zu BOR oder Hope greifen. BOR gibt's momentan bei R2Bike im set fÃ¼r 200â¬, sehr gÃ¼nstig !


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn wir schon bei naben sind.
> hat wer eine 135x12 hinterradnabe und eine qr20 vorderradnabe mit 32 loch für mich ?



Hab noch eine XT Vorderradnabe liegen. Kannst du für 7 haben!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab noch eine XT Vorderradnabe liegen. Kannst du für 7 haben!



DANKE 

brauche QR 20 steckachsnabe


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Januar 2012)

Genau. Ist eine QR20 Nabe!


----------



## Harry-88 (23. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn wir schon bei naben sind.
> hat wer eine 135x12 hinterradnabe und eine qr20 vorderradnabe mit 32 loch für mich ?




oh neues projekt ?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> oh neues projekt ?



nicht ganz


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Januar 2012)

Da habe ich auf jeden Fall INPUT bekommen, werde mal schauen was genau es werden soll.
THX


----------



## Harry-88 (23. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nicht ganz




da bin ich mal gespannt was Du da zauberst im keller


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> da bin ich mal gespannt was Du da zauberst im keller



komm vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merino (23. Januar 2012)

@BOSTAD (falls noch interessant)

Je nachdem wie viel Du wiegst und wie Du Enduro auslegst, würde ich Dir von der 321 abraten. Ich habe erst die 321 und dann die 521 mit supercomp auf Hope immer wieder verachtert. Wiege allerdings aktuell 100kg . 
Gruß Gunnar


Edit: OK, erst denken... Du hast aktuell die 321.


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn eine EN521 korrekt aufgebaut ist, dann noch mit vernünftigen Speichen und Nippel (DT Comp, DT Pro-Lock, kein Leichtbaumischmasch mit Revolution, etc.), dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie man die Dinger kaputt kriegen kann.

Wiege einen Hauch mehr und lass es auch mal gerne knallen, aber seit Jahren ohne den Hauch eines Achters. Wobei ich habe 36 Loch und Chris King, vielleicht liegt es daran


----------



## trailterror (23. Januar 2012)

@bostad

Schau dir doch mal den Tune MK laufradsatz an; find den auch sehr interessant...


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Januar 2012)

Hi.

Werden die Gleitlager beim AM mit Fett eingesetzt ?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Ge!st (26. Januar 2012)

Ob Normal- oder Gleitlager, nie mit Fett sparen beim Einbau, am besten ein Silikonfett.


----------



## Fledermausland (26. Januar 2012)

die gleitlagerhülsen in den druck und kettenstreben werden aber trocken eingepresst, da soll sich ja nichts bewegen alles andere: vile hilft viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Januar 2012)

Welches Fett könnt ihr empfehlen?
Womit bekomme ich einen eloxierten Rahmen am besten sauber? WD40?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welches Fett könnt ihr empfehlen?
> Womit bekomme ich einen eloxierten Rahmen am besten sauber? WD40?



aach Marco wie oft haben wir darüber schon gesprochen ? 
elox säubern+schützen hiermit.








"lagerfett"
 ist das beste von der bundeswehr... hab noch paar tuben, kann dir eine verkaufen.  

bitte niemals WD40


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2012)

falls es das zuigs hier ums eck net gibt,

was nimmt man dann zum schwarz elox putzen?

da gibts doch bestimnt was von ner überall verfügbaren marke?


----------



## othu (26. Januar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ob Normal- oder Gleitlager, nie mit Fett sparen beim Einbau, am besten ein Silikonfett.



Kunststoffgleitlager sollten NICHT gefettet werden! Die sind selbstschmierend, das wird durch das Fett verhindert.
Laut igus sind Fett und/oder Öl im Gleitlager unbedingt zu vermeiden!


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aach Marco wie oft haben wir darüber schon gesprochen ?
> elox säubern+schützen hiermit.
> 
> 
> ...



Noch nie! 
Fett nehme ich gerne. Schickst du mir eine PM mit Daten?


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kunststoffgleitlager sollten NICHT gefettet werden! Die sind selbstschmierend, das wird durch das Fett verhindert.
> Laut igus sind Fett und/oder Öl im Gleitlager unbedingt zu vermeiden!



Gibt es hierzu eine Aussage von Nicolai?


----------



## Timmy35 (26. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> falls es das zuigs hier ums eck net gibt,
> 
> was nimmt man dann zum schwarz elox putzen?
> 
> da gibts doch bestimnt was von ner überall verfügbaren marke?



Amor all gibts doch in jeden größeren Baumarkt oder Supermarkt in der Autoabteilung. Sonst geht Ballistol auch ganz gut.


----------



## Fledermausland (26. Januar 2012)

nicolai verwendet aber eigene lager und keine igus mehr. die fetten die achsen und achsiallagerscheiben auch. ansonsten hätten die lager ja gar keine dichtung


----------



## flyingscot (26. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kunststoffgleitlager sollten NICHT gefettet werden! Die sind selbstschmierend, das wird durch das Fett verhindert.
> Laut igus sind Fett und/oder Öl im Gleitlager unbedingt zu vermeiden!



Und laut Nicolai soll man sie gut fetten, da dies als Dichtung gegen Eindringen von Wasser und Dreck dient.

Ups, zu spät...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Amor all gibts doch in jeden größeren Baumarkt oder Supermarkt in der Autoabteilung. Sonst geht Ballistol auch ganz gut.



bitte kein sprühfett wie WD 40/ Ballistol/Brunox oder ähnlich aggresives zeuch auf den rahmen oder lager...
guru hat mal nen rahmen damit zerbröselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (26. Januar 2012)

wie zerbröselt? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ballistol einen elox. Rahmen schädigen kann.

Man darf es natürlich nicht direkt auf die Lager sprühen und so das Fett auswaschen. Aber die Oberfläche des Rahmens kann doch keinen Schaden davon nehmen?

Ballistol wird beworben mit: "Lebensmittelecht, hautverträglich und völlig unbedenklich"


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2012)

es waren nur die Lager nicht der Rahmen. Man sollte vermeiden Ballistol , oder what ever, an die Drehpunkte zu sprühen.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> es waren nur die Lager nicht der Rahmen.
> .



klaa... sorry meinte natürlich die lager, "rahmen"  wie soll das gehen


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. Januar 2012)

Danke an Alle... Also das Finisher Zeug und Fett an die Lager.


----------



## Bonvivant (26. Januar 2012)

Habe heute gesehen, dass es das Helium AM auch in XS gibt. Reach 'n knappen cm weniger, stack gleich, deutlich weniger Sitzrohrlänge, deutlich niedrigere Überstandshöhe, das Ganze mit der gewohnten Geo (ausgewogen) und Variabilität (=übergut). Ginge das noch, stiege es so von Platz 1 meines geheimen Ratt-Beschaffungsplanes einen weiteren Platz hoch...

Langer Text, komprimierter Sinn: Das ist neu- oder? Oder gibt es sogar schon ein Bild? Im www oder gar speziell hier (ich nix gefunden). Zum anfüttern versteht sich

Bedankt seiet ihr im voraus.


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Januar 2012)

schau mal auf mtbr im nicolai forum. ich meine die attitude jungs aus singapur hatten da mal einen firedepartment roten helius am rahmen taylormade in xs. der hat ein super geslopedes oberrohr. sieht fast aus wie ein slopestyle bike. hatte aber sogar noch die gussets am sitzrohr weil kundenwunsch.





war halt kundenwunsch mit den sitzrohrgussets wegen der optik denke ich mal. denke dir diese weg und du hättest ein superkurzes sitzrohr.


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Januar 2012)

Wann wird sich Kalle mal was fÃ¼r die Schnellspanner- und Rohloff-Dropouts ausdenken â diese Rohrzange sieht doch arg improvisiert aus â¦


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Januar 2012)

Leute ich muss nochmal nerven...

Hab einen Fox DHX Air 5.0 Low Volume hier liegen und würde den Dämpfer im AM einbauen. 
Macht das Sinn und funktioniert gut? Andere Tipps ?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Leute ich muss nochmal nerven...
> 
> Hab einen Fox DHX Air 5.0 Low Volume hier liegen und würde den Dämpfer im AM einbauen.
> Macht das Sinn und funktioniert gut? Andere Tipps ?



aaach Marco...
 lass dich doch nicht von dem "negativen geschwätz" über den FOX-DHX-AIR   (bes.hier im  ibc)  verunsichern. 

der HELIUS AM Rahmen ist seinerzeit mit und für den einsatz eines DHX-AIR dämpfers entwickelt worden. 

bau ihn ein,-  und stell ihn auf deinen einsatz ein, und du wirst begeistert sein. 

meinen FOX-DHX-AIR  habe ich nach div. einstellungen, nun genau so wie ich ihn haben wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (27. Januar 2012)

dito, dhx-air 
wobei ich für mich und meinem HV die 160er Einstellung (zweite loch von oben) gefunden habe.


----------



## Midgetman (27. Januar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wann wird sich Kalle mal was für die Schnellspanner- und Rohloff-Dropouts ausdenken  diese Rohrzange sieht doch arg improvisiert aus



Hat er doch. Heißt dann Nucleon oder Pinion...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> dito, dhx-air
> wobei ich für mich und meinem HV die 160er Einstellung (zweite loch von oben) gefunden habe.



klaa 
die anderen dämpfer sind auch sehr sehr gut... 
aber das permanente schlechtreden hier im IBC ist schon krass...
einer sagt was, die anderen plappern alle nach, obwohl sie noch NIE einen DHX-AIR hatten. oder nicht richtig eingestellt, was weiss ich.


----------



## Ge!st (27. Januar 2012)

@Marco
Da wäre als Erstes die Einbaulänge zu prüfen, zumindest aktuellen AM-Rahmen brauchen einen Dämpfer mit der Einbaulänge 216 mm und 63 mm Hub.

@Artur
Ich bin den DHX 5.0 Air einen Tag im AM gefahren und der Dämpfer kann meiner Meinung z.B. einem Roco Air TST R nicht das Wasserreichen. Der CCDB ist nochmal eine Klasse für sich - aber das ist auch ein Coil und kein Air-Dämpfer - da steht der Vergleich mit dem CCDB Air noch aus, der Air ist aber leider bisher nicht lieferbar.

Ich würde auch sehr gerne mal den Vivid Air testen, aber da hat sich bisher keine Gelegenheit ergeben (ich kann auch nicht jeden Dämpfer nur zum Testen kaufen...)


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Artur
> Ich bin den DHX 5.0 Air "einen Tag"  im AM gefahren



dann war er nicht richtig eingestellt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Januar 2012)

Ok. Ist ein Coil Dämpfer die bessere Wahl im AM?
Gabel wird eine Domain oder Lyrik Coil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (27. Januar 2012)

Das ist nicht der erste DHX 5.0 Air den ich in der Hand hatte z.B. im TFR hatte ich auch mal einen drin und weiß, wie man den Dämpfer einstellt, zumal es da ehe nicht viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt 

Ich sage nicht das der DHX 5.0 Air schelcht ist, aber es gibt meiner Meinung eben bessere Air-Dämpfer.

/edit: 
@Marco
Coil ist die Referenz und an dieser muss sich ein Air-Dämpfer quasi messen lassen.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einer sagt was, die anderen plappern alle nach, obwohl sie noch NIE einen DHX-AIR hatten



Es gibt aber auch genug, die nur den DHX-Air und nie einen anderen Dämpfer getestet haben und bezeichnen ihn dennoch als das Optimum ... 

Ich kann nur empfehlen, auch andere Dämpfer zu testen. Jeder soll dann selbst entscheiden, was ihm am Besten passt 

Allerdings sind die vielzitierten Probleme des DHX-Air schon nachweisbar, es ist also vielfach eine begründete Kritik und keine Spekulation.

Aber wie gesagt, wer mit dem DHX-Air zurecht kommt, dann ist das ok, aber hier gibt es, wie so oft, definitiv bessere Alternativen, die dem gesamten Bike zugute kommen werden.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch genug, die nur den DHX-Air und nie einen anderen Dämpfer getestet haben und bezeichnen ihn dennoch als das Optimum ...



ich bin schon ziemlich alles an gabeln/dämpfer gefahren in meiner ges. 18 jähr. MTB zeit. 

ja,- stimmt.. 
in meinem Helius habe ich aber NUR den dhx air verbaut, und noch nie einen anderen.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Januar 2012)

Mein lieber Artur, ich hatte Dich jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint 

Aber ich kann Dir, oder auch dem Stuk, gerne mal meinen Roco zum Testen geben, wenn ich ihn mal endlich zur Reparatur eingeschickt habe 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mein lieber Artur, ich hatte Dich jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint
> 
> Aber ich kann Dir, oder auch dem Stuk, gerne mal meinen Roco zum Testen geben, wenn ich ihn mal endlich zur Reparatur eingeschickt habe
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Thorsten... wir verstehen uns doch blind. 

federungstechnisch  bist du mir jedoch weit vorraus. 
(an erfahrung)


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Januar 2012)

Ich habe halt vieles getestet und daher auch meine subjektive Meinung. Von Dämpfern selbst habe ich eher wenig Ahnung, das können andere deutlich besser.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn der Roco mal wieder da ist, dann kannst Du ihn gerne testen, ist ein 200/57, aber das sollte auch gehen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (27. Januar 2012)

hi Thorsten,

ich glaube das wegen der Einbaulänge kein fairer Vergleich möglich ist. Trotzdem Danke für das Angebot

Fast hätte ich mir vor kurzen übriegens einen Rocco-Air gebraucht zugelegt, doch leider ist der "Deal" geplatzt....
Also: ich lobe den DHX-Air nicht einfach blind und bin für Alternativen offen. Zumal mein DHX in der 171 Einstellung beim Uphill leicht durchgesackt ist. Und im mittleren SAG-Bereich nicht sonderlich schnell war. 
Derzeit  bin ich aber zufrieden mit dem DHX-Air. Im Frühjahr baue ich testweise aber wieder den monarch in der 160er Einstellung ein


----------



## lakekeman (27. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ok. Ist ein Coil Dämpfer die bessere Wahl im AM?
> Gabel wird eine Domain oder Lyrik Coil.



Wenn es dir um die beste Performace (bergab) geht dann ja.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

da ich ehh ein ganz straffes fahrwerk fahre (gabel/dämpfer) habe ich noch nie ein "durchsacken" gemerkt.


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2012)

und du behauptest, das du nicht mehr Hardtail fahren wölltest ;-)

PS: wenn dein DHX gar nicht zum Durchsacken kommt, sackt er auch nicht durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (27. Januar 2012)

ich kann auch noch den monarch plus ins rennen werfen. und auch der wird hier im forum, genau wie der dhx, teilweise zerrissen. kann ich nicht nachvoll ziehen. hatte mal angedacht das viel gepriesene tuning von flatout machen zulassen, ich bin aber sehr zufrieden mit ihm, vielleicht also beim ersten service zum saisonende.  
ich finde übrigens das der dhx air und der monarch plus sich nicht viel tun, mit dem unterschied ist dass ich den monarch mit ca. 3bar weniger fahren kann.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Januar 2012)

Wie ist den ein Coil Dämpfer bergauf ? Wippt das Rad mehr?


----------



## Ge!st (27. Januar 2012)

Das kommt auf den Dämpfer an und welche Funktionen bzw. Einstellungen dieser bietet z.B. gibt es auch Coil-Dämpfer mit Pedalplattform. Aber selbst beim CCDB, der keine Pedalplattform-Funktion hat,  kann man die Pedaleinflüsse ganz gut reduzieren, in dem man die Low-Speed-Druckstufe fast oder ganz zudreht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Januar 2012)

Was sagt ihr zur Gabelwahl?


----------



## bertrueger (27. Januar 2012)

Den DHX Air fahre ich auch und er geht im AM schon nicht schlecht, aber andere können es besser. Zum Vergleich bin ich den VIVID Coil und den Roco Air ausführlich gefahren und beide sind dem DHX deutlich überlegen. Aber so schlecht wie sein Ruf ist der DHX wirklich nicht.

Gruß Bert


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Januar 2012)

Welchen guten+bezahlbaren Coil Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen?
Welche Federhärte brauche ich bei 105kg ca beim 216 Dämpfer?


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## marco2 (29. Januar 2012)

Ein gut bezahlbarer Coil Dämpfer ist ein DHX 5 aus dem Bikemarkt . 

Habe auch nur gutes über den Fox Van RC mit Push tuning von TF in England gehört.


----------



## OldSchool (29. Januar 2012)

Habe eine Vivid im Helius FR ´09 und finde den super. Den DHX3 der drin war ist bei meinen Gewicht(87kg) deutlich schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (29. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welchen guten+bezahlbaren Coil Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen?
> Welche Federhärte brauche ich bei 105kg ca beim 216 Dämpfer?



RS Vivid R2C
500lbs bei 170mm FW


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Januar 2012)

Passt der compression tune a ?


----------



## lakekeman (29. Januar 2012)

Nicolai sagt B (medium) - bin schon A und auch B gefahren, mir war A etwas lieber.
Aber bei 105 kg würde ich doch eher zu B raten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Januar 2012)

Danke !


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Januar 2012)

Es wird wohl ein Coil Fahrwerk komplett werden.

Reicht ein Vivid Tune B mit 550 Feder bei gute 110kg?


----------



## lakekeman (30. Januar 2012)

Wird wohl reichen, laut Calucaltor sogar etwas hart. Aber letztendlich wirst du es erst zu 100% selbst auf dem Bike merken können.

http://www.bearandwife.com/bear/cycling/springcalc.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (30. Januar 2012)

Marco, wenn das AM was du aufbaust, auch für Touren herhalten soll, dann darf die Federung ruhig etwas straffer sein. Da Stahlfedern nicht besonders teuer sind (25-35 Euro) würde ich einfach zwei Federn mit entsprechender Federhärte kaufen und testen, was dir besser passt/gefällt.


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2012)

seltsam... ich fahre am dhx5 eine 600er feder am AM (200er ebl) und wiege knapp 90kg. macht der längere dämpfer was aus an der federhärte? oder warum werden hier 550er federn empfohlen?


----------



## sluette (31. Januar 2012)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ...macht der längere dämpfer was aus an der federhärte?...


klar, bei dem längeren dämpfer ist das übersetzungsverhältniss ja günstiger. d.h. der lange dämpfer macht mehr hub bei gleichem federweg im vergleich zum kurzen. darum kannst du ihn mit einer weicheren feder fahren. beim luftdämpfer würdest du vergleichbar weniger druck fahren.


----------



## acid-driver (31. Januar 2012)

aber gleich so viel? naja, man lernt nie aus  

dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## sluette (31. Januar 2012)

naja, 550er und 600er sind die nächst aufeinander passenden federhärten. wenn die 550er dann noch vorgespannt ist und die 600er nicht ist der unterschied nicht so gewaltig...


----------



## acid-driver (31. Januar 2012)

bei gleichem fahrergewicht nicht, das stimmt. aber bei 20kg unterschied?


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Januar 2012)

Ich werde dann mit der 550 Feder und 216mm Dämpfer mal starten.

Lohnt sich das 1kg Mehrgewicht für Coil Fahrwerk wirklich?


----------



## sluette (31. Januar 2012)

mir hat's nix gebracht. der unterschied zwischen DHX 5.0 Air und DHX 4.0 Coil war absolut vernachlässigbar. darum ist letzterer auch nach drei testfahrten wieder rausgeflogen.


----------



## Ge!st (31. Januar 2012)

Es ist nicht 1 kg Mehrgewicht, ein Coil-Dämpfer wiegt mit Stahlfeder ca. 400-500 g mehr als ein Air-Dämpfer der gleiche Klasse und mit einer Titanfeder lässt sich gegenüber einer Stahlfeder - bei einem 216er Dämpfer - ca. 200-250 g einsparen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Januar 2012)

Hatte die Gabel mit einbezogen in die Rechnung. Eine 150 Gabel wäre Quatsch im AM, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (31. Januar 2012)

@sluette
Ich kenne keinen Air-Dämpfer, der beim Ansprechverhalten und der Federungsdynamik einem Coil gleichkommt. Selbst ein Roco Air, der meiner Meinung zu den besten Air-Dämpfern auf dem Markt zählt, kommt einem Coil zwar schon recht nahe, aber liegt eben nicht gleich auf.

@Marco
Beim AM sind Gabeln ab 160 bis 180 mm Federweg sinnvoll.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Januar 2012)

Darf ich bei einem alten Rahmen von Mitte 2010 eine 180 Gabel fahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Rahmen dir gehört darfst du das

G.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Januar 2012)

Ich meine ist das von Nicolai erlaubt ? 
Ich dacht immer max. 170mm FW.


----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn du möchtest kannst du deinen Rahmen auch mit dem Hammer kleinschlagen - aber...... Garantie gibts dann halt nicht mehr


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Januar 2012)

lohnt sich der aufpreis für mehrlagiges toilettenpapier?

kommt immer auf die persönlichen vorlieben an 

musst du wohl selber ausprobieren. hast du eine möglichkeit mal bei jemandem ein coil fahrwerk auszuprobieren?


----------



## sluette (1. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @sluette
> Ich kenne keinen Air-Dämpfer, der beim Ansprechverhalten und der Federungsdynamik einem Coil gleichkommt



ich glaube über das thema können wir uns hier tot diskutieren. ich konnte dem coil dämpfer keinen vorteil entlocken. mag vielleicht an den heimischen trails liegen, an meiner fahrweise oder an meinem setup, vielleicht ist es auch nur meine wahrnehmung... In meinem alten specialized enduro war der unterschied krass. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen es selber auszuprobieren. der vorteil ist das fast alle dämpfer relativ günstig hier im markt verfügbar sind (vielleicht muss man sich ein paar tage gedulden) und wenns nicht passt oder keine verbesserung bringt lassen sie sich meist verlustfrei verkaufen...


----------



## Timmy35 (1. Februar 2012)

der Vorteil vom Coil-Dämpfern steigt mit zunehmenden Fahrergewicht. Durch den immer höheren Luftdruck in den Air-Dämpfern verschlechtert sich das Ansprechverhalten. Der Stahlfederdämpfer ist vom Ansprechverhalten immer gleich (gut).


----------



## lakekeman (1. Februar 2012)

Für mich ist der entscheidende Vorteil von Coil nicht das Ansprechverhalten sondern die lineare Kennlinie. Da gibt es einfach spürbar mehr Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich, ohne am Ende unnötig progressiv zu werden. Mit nem Luftdämpfer kann man da - technisch bedingt - immer nur nen Kompromiss basteln, wobei es da auch schon sehr ordentliche Ergebnisse gibt.

Für 250g Differenz (pro Federelement) ist es mir das am dicken Enduro aber Wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Februar 2012)

Ich merke schon das es eine Thema ist, wo es kein Richtig oder Falsch gibt....


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich merke schon das es eine Thema ist, wo es kein Richtig oder Falsch gibt....



DANKE Marco du sagst es... 

bin mein leben lang coil dämpfer + gabeln gefahren,
seit meinem Helius AM fahre ich  vorne+hinten luft,- 
meinem straffen luft fahrwerk verdanke ich meine NEUE noch nie dagewesene wendigkeit und schnelligkeit.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> verdanke ich meine NEUE noch nie dagewesene wendigkeit und schnelligkeit.



X-fach Hust


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Februar 2012)

als ob das an gesparten 500 gramm liegt?

wird wohl eher an der genialen geo vom helius am liegen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Februar 2012)

Der Postmann war da.... 





Freue mich auf den Aufbau, wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten !


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2012)

jehh SUPER  sache.  das mit den silbernen aufkl. auf bronze kommt sehr sehr gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (2. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Der Postmann war da....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alter ist der schön! Toll.

Hauptrahmen AM und Hinterbau AC?

Grüße


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Februar 2012)

Danke. 
Ich überlege noch die Aufkleber gegen weiße oder schwarze Aufkleber zu tauschen. Oder nicht ? 

Der Dämpfer wird erstmal getestet... 

Ist ein kompletter AM.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Hauptrahmen AM und Hinterbau AC?



ne alter AM rahmen


----------



## dr.juggles (2. Februar 2012)

is der aus dem bikemarkt oder? bronze as nice as usual


----------



## Ge!st (2. Februar 2012)

Sehr Chic Marco, freue mich auf das fertige Bike


----------



## powermac (2. Februar 2012)

hehe sieht schick aus Marco


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. Februar 2012)

Kann ich eigentlich mit einem 200 Dämpfer auch die anderen Dämpferaufnahmen fahren?
Was ändert sich dadurch ?


----------



## powermac (2. Februar 2012)

Jein wird sehr wahrscheinlich der Reifen das Sitzrohr berühren auf jedenfall bei maximalen Federweg, sind ja 11 bzw 13mm nach vorne versetzt.
Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel wird deutlich flacher.

Power


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne alter AM rahmen


 
Okay, danke für die Info. Bin über die Kettenstreben gestolpert.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich überlege noch die Aufkleber gegen weiße oder schwarze Aufkleber zu tauschen. Oder nicht ?
> 
> Der Dämpfer wird erstmal getestet...
> ...


 
Ne, lass das mal mit dem Aufkleber. Ich finde, dass ist das I-Tüpfelchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frfreshman (2. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich mit einem 200 Dämpfer auch die anderen Dämpferaufnahmen fahren?
> Was ändert sich dadurch ?



Habe dazu ein recht interessantes PDF.
Wenn Du mir eine Nachricht mit Deiner e-mail schickst dann maile ich es Dir gerne.


----------



## Fledermausland (2. Februar 2012)

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/50-Federweg-he-am-2010.pdf


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2012)

wirkt echt FETT in bronze elox.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sehr schön



is Marco seiner.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2012)

Gibt mal bitte ein bisschen Farberatung für Gabel,Felgen, Naben und Steuersatz!
Danke.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Steuersatz!



 es gibt doch nur einen...


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2012)

Schwarz


----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Schwarz



ja sicher, dann kannst du schön mit Artur memory spielen... 

aber stimmt schon, bronze wirkt mit schwarz am besten und sieht sehr edel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2012)

Hätte er mal nicht Bronze bestellt 

Ne, Bronze ist nice, aber wenig farbkompatibel...


----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ne, Bronze ist nice, aber wenig farbkompatibel...



richtig, ich finde auch bronze passt eher zum argon. so'n AM kann ruhig ein bischen nuttig daher kommen ...


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> aber stimmt schon, bronze wirkt mit schwarz am besten und sieht sehr edel aus.



daher fällt ne weisse Bos  schon mal weg... 

besser dann ne schwarze MZ 55 oder ne Lyrik.


----------



## Eksduro (3. Februar 2012)

mich überrascht, das der silberne aufkleber auf dem bronze so gut kommt...

fänds mal interessant zu sehen wenn das weiter so durchgezogen würde...

evt mit schwarzer gabel, silbernem steuersatz, felgen und kurbel...


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> richtig, ich finde auch bronze passt eher zum argon. so'n AM kann ruhig ein bischen nuttig daher kommen ...




Ich würde heute definitiv gold eloxal bestellen, wenn ich nochmal müsste


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> mich überrascht, das der silberne aufkleber auf dem bronze so gut kommt...
> 
> fänds mal interessant zu sehen wenn das weiter so durchgezogen würde...
> 
> evt mit schwarzer gabel, silbernem steuersatz, felgen und kurbel...



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, hab mich aber nicht getraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> mich überrascht, das der silberne aufkleber auf dem bronze so gut kommt...
> 
> fänds mal interessant zu sehen wenn das weiter so durchgezogen würde...
> 
> evt mit schwarzer gabel, silbernem steuersatz, felgen und kurbel...



jehh...

zb. RAW felgen. --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1027965


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jehh...



oder halt Schwarz ... 

Silber wäre ein Versuch wert, umlackieren kannst Du ja dann immer noch


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> oder halt Schwarz ...
> 
> Silber wäre ein Versuch wert, umlackieren kannst Du ja dann immer noch



Ti. 
kannst du bitte ganz kurz was zu der/deiner MZ 55 schreiben,- Marco hat per PM gefragt... aber ich kann dazu nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Eksduro (3. Februar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, hab mich aber nicht getraut


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2012)

Bei 2.Hand ist die Farbwahl begrenzt...


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ti.
> kannst du bitte ganz kurz was zu der/deiner MZ 55 schreiben,- Marco hat per PM gefragt... aber ich kann dazu nicht viel sagen.



Tja, gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Im Gegensatz zu Dämpfern bin ich bei Gabeln nicht wirklich sensibel, hauptsache schlägt nicht durch, Rebound ist immer komplett offen.

Ist kein Leichtgewicht, allerdings gefällt mir die Einstellbarkeit per Luft, da ich bei Stahlfedern nie das Optimum finde.

Meine war am Anfang extrem endprogressiv, nach Service deutlich besser.

Was bei Marzocchi gefällt, sind 3 Jahre Garantie 

Ich halte Marzocchi momentan wieder für absolut konkurrenzwürdig, wenn nicht gar einen Hauch besser als Rock Shox und Co.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2012)

Hatte mal vor 3 Jahren eine Marzocchi und die Gabel war innerhalb von 6 Monaten nur selten am Bike. 4 Mal war die Gabel kaputt...


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2012)

vor drei Jahren...

Kann  Dir auch heute mit jeder Gabel passieren. Musst Du selbst wissen, wie alles Andere auch


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Februar 2012)

Ist Zocchi nicht insolvent? Da wÃ¤ren die 3 Jahre Garantie nÃ¤mlich kein Argument mehr â¦

Bronze ist tatsÃ¤chlich schlecht um wilde Farbenspiele zu veranstalten. Zu viel Silber wÃ¼rde ich auch nicht machen. Der N-Aufkleber ist cool, aber mehr driftet in ein Ton-in-Ton-Konzept ab, was _mein Fall_ nicht wÃ¤re â¦

Es gab mal ein bronze-farbenes AC, das mit grÃ¼nen Elox-Teilen aufgemÃ¶belt war. Ich kÃ¶nnte mir stattdessen auch rote Teile vorstellen. Das wÃ¤re dann ein Schritt in Richtung "ruhig etwas nuttig" 

Mit bronze/schwarz macht man aber alles richtig. Zu kapriziÃ¶se Farben hat man eh irgendwann satt â¦


----------



## Timmy35 (3. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hatte mal vor 3 Jahren eine Marzocchi und die Gabel war innerhalb von 6 Monaten nur selten am Bike. 4 Mal war die Gabel kaputt...



Die 2008/2009er Modelle waren auch schlecht. Da wurde gerade die Produktion von Italien nach Taiwan verlegt. Die aktuellen Modelle sollen aber wieder super funktionieren. Die Gabeln davor waren sowieso Dauerläufer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (3. Februar 2012)

Hab mal ein bronze AC mit weissen Teilen gesehen. Sah überraschend gut und edel aus.
War auch recht auffällig aber nicht zu sehr aufgesetzt.
mfg


----------



## Tompfl (3. Februar 2012)

Hab mir fürs Helius AM ne Mz55 switch ta geholt, die Gabel macht erst mal nen wirklich guten Eindruck, bin sie aber noch nicht wirklich gefahren. Werde mal berichten sobald es wieder etwas wärmer ist.


----------



## US. (3. Februar 2012)

Habe eine 2012 Marzocchi 66 rc3 Evo ti.
Natürlich weder Langzeiterfahrung noch wirklich ausgiebig gefahren.
Der Ersteindruck nach ein paar Testrunden ist aber hervorragend.
Sinnvolle und wirksame Einstellmöglichkeiten sowie Ansprechverhalten das seinesgleichen sucht. Gewicht absolut konkurrenzfähig - leichter als die vergleichbare RS.

Die Gabel gibts mit diversen Federwegen und Varianten.


Gruß, Uwe


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2012)

die zeitlose farben sind doch ehh schw.matt (auch elox.) und bronze . 

immer wieder schön anzuschauen... egal wie alt das Rad ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Hab mal ein bronze AC mit weissen Teilen gesehen. Sah überraschend gut und edel aus.
> War auch recht auffällig aber nicht zu sehr aufgesetzt.
> mfg



Hast Du noch Bilder ?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ist Zocchi nicht insolvent?



ja.


----------



## stuk (3. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hast Du noch Bilder ?



habs live gesehn.

aber das bronze hier sieht z.B mit einer Weissen Gabel verdammt gut aus






Spiel doch mal im Farbkonfi auf der Nicolai-Seite mit einem bronze-elox-Rahmen andere Hinterbauten durch. so siehst du wie verschiedene Farben zu deinem tollen Rahmen wirken.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2012)

Cool, danke.

Was macht Ihr gegen die Scheuerstellen von den Zügen am Hinterbau/Tretlager ?


----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2012)

ist das bronze, hätte auf titan elox getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (3. Februar 2012)

ist bronze, siehst du auch am Kontrast zur Hammerschmitz


----------



## provester (3. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr gegen die Scheuerstellen von den Zügen am Hinterbau/Tretlager ?



guckst Du hier z.B.:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10793_Rahmenschuetzer-Tube-Tops-3G-.html


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Februar 2012)

Die ganzen Dinger hab ich auch.
Suche den Geheimtipp!


----------



## Snap4x (3. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Cool, danke.
> 
> Was macht Ihr gegen die Scheuerstellen von den Zügen am Hinterbau/Tretlager ?



Durchsichtige Aufkleber oder halt Tesa an den Stellen. Sieht man nicht wenn man genauer hinschaut und hält/schützt super!


----------



## Midgetman (3. Februar 2012)

Bei viel Bewegung halten die TubeTops nur mäßig. Oberfläche entfetten, Klarsichtfolie (ich habe welche aus dem Motorradladen) mit Fön erhitzen und ordentlich anbringen - wo machbar die beste Lösung.


----------



## Green Epic (3. Februar 2012)

meiner 



heute bei den Jungs von Rasant.ch abgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2012)

Sehr schick


----------



## Green Epic (3. Februar 2012)

Und ab Montag Umbau mzaskar?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2012)

Freu mich


----------



## evel (3. Februar 2012)

[ich mich auch 
QUOTE=mzaskar;9171611]Freu mich[/QUOTE]


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mir das Tech-Sheet vom 2010 anschaue, dann könnte ich doch auch eine 150 Gabel einbauen. 
Mit dem Reset-Steuersatz sollte der Lenkwinkel auch nicht zu steil sein, oder ?

Der Rahmen wird zu 95% im normalen Gelände bewegt.


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn du die gabel noch hast, dann probiere es doch einfach aus. Wenn du die gabel nicht hast, sehe ich keine sinn, eine 150mm gabel fur das am zu kaufen.


----------



## stuk (5. Februar 2012)

kaufe eine 150er, baue sie ein und stelle wie schon einige andere fest das es nicht gut funktioniert. oder benutze doch die Suchfunktion für themen die schom 100000mal besprochen sind


----------



## lakekeman (5. Februar 2012)

@Marco

Natürlich ändert sich durch den steileren Lenkwinkel, tieferes Tretlager, kürzen Radstand und ggf. tiefere Lenkerhöhe das Fahrverhalten. Allerdings nicht in dem gigantischen Ausmaß, wie das manch einer beschreiben will. Von nicht funktionieren kann daher keine Rede sein, es fährt sich einfach ein bisschen anders.


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> kaufe eine 150er, baue sie ein und stelle wie schon einige andere fest das es nicht gut funktioniert. oder benutze doch die Suchfunktion für themen die schom 100000mal besprochen sind



Bin manchmal zu faul für die Suchfunktion. Gebe ich zu... 

Ich glaube es wird dann doch lieber eine 160 Gabel. Verkaufe dann meine 150!


----------



## stuk (5. Februar 2012)

sorry für die ironie
aber das thema wurde grade vor 4 und2 wochen neu diskutiert.....

es gibt einige die von 150 auf 160/170 umgerüstet haben und ich senke meine u-turn selbst bergauf (ist auch gar nicht nötig) nicht mehr ab. auf trails setzen mir mit kleiner 160 schon sehr oft die pedale auf.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Aufsetzen der Pedale ist nicht schön.
Mein 2010 Rahmen verträgt ja eine 170 Gabel.
Was für eine Gabel hast du?


----------



## stuk (6. Februar 2012)

habe ein RS lyrik u-turn (Stahlfeder), ist mit 160 angegeben, steht aber knapp über 170 in den Rohren und federt auch soweit.


----------



## Green Epic (6. Februar 2012)

Einpaar Bilder vom Aufbau



fehlen noch div Teil wie Umwerfer und Sattelstützenklemme



dann noch die Reifen richtg aufblassen



und fertig wäre mein Helius


----------



## Green Epic (6. Februar 2012)

......und Danke an mzaskar für die Unterstützung


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2012)

freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2012)

Schickes Bike. Echt Cool und viel Spass damit.

Was für eine Gabel ist dran?


----------



## Green Epic (6. Februar 2012)

Danke!
Ist eine Fox Van r


----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen  Glückwunsch Olaf


----------



## Green Epic (6. Februar 2012)

Danke 
An meiner Wade oder am Helius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2012)

Ach richtig, da ist ja auch noch ein Helius  Auch sehr hübsch


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Februar 2012)

die Reifen hät ich auch neu gemacht+Kabel entwirren. . . ansonsten TOP


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2012)

Êtwas Verwirrung ist doch gut  

Hätte Olaf am liebsten die Maxxis HR 2.5 dual Ply montiert, damit sein Rad schwerer ist als meines ..... wollte er aber nicht


----------



## Green Epic (7. Februar 2012)

Was ist den mit den Reifen? Sind doch schön schwarz!
Und die Kabel werden auch noch was ordentlicher, vielleicht.

@mzaskar mein Bike ist dann aber immer noch leichter


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2012)

pah, aber nur weil es noch Sauber ist  Warte erstmal bis ich meine gepimte XTR Kassette montiert habe 

Achja, dann müssen wir im Sommer wieder nach Flims ..... das 





stimmt jetzt ja nicht mehr


----------



## gfx (7. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ...
> Die ZTR stehen seid ein paar Tagen bei mir rum, aber ich hab mich noch nicht an die Bastelei getraut. Soll nicht ganz einfach sein, die dicht zu bekommen. Ich probier das dem nächst mal nach NoTubes Yellow Tape installation      - YouTube



Mittlerweile kann ich meine RR mit der Hand- und die NN mit der Standpumpe aufziehen: ganz einfach, wenn der Reifen zuerst nass gemacht wird. 
Die Milch erst durch das Ventil einfüllen, nachdem das System +- dicht ist.

Das einzige zu beachten: NIE den angegeben Druck übersteigen (oder nur ganz minim). Besonders nicht in Chile oder Australien... Dann springt der Reifen über die Felge. Mit etwas Glück hat man's Pfeifen in den Ohren. Mit Pech ein Seitenschlag in der Felge (= futsch).

Weiteren Tip: Die Flow ist mit diesem Ventil kompatibel: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46838
->Alle Vorteile in einem: Tubeless, Tankstelle und jeden Schlauch benützbar.
(Gewicht eines einzelnen Ventils hier (+4g?))

Gruss
Georges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. Februar 2012)

gfx schrieb:


> Weiteren Tip: Die Flow ist mit diesem Ventil kompatibel: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46838
> ->Alle Vorteile in einem: Tubeless, Tankstelle und jeden Schlauch benützbar.
> (Gewicht eines einzelnen Ventils hier (+4g?))
> 
> ...



Hi Georges,
dann muss ich die Flow aber aufbohren, oder? Das passt doch nicht in die normale SV Bohrung?!
Grüße
Otto


----------



## gfx (9. Februar 2012)

Hi Otto,

yep, man muss sie aufbohren. Eigentlich habe ich sie aufgefeilt, um das Loch so klein wie möglich zu lassen. Das erlaubt auch anschliessend die Benutzung von Ersatzschläuche mit Schrader UND Presta Ventile. Der Vorteil für mich war auch, dass ich mit allen Bike-Freunden den Schlauch tauschen kann. Ist mal passiert, dass ich Presta und Mitfahrer Schrader hatte, und wir verschiedene Schläuche hatten.
NoTubes bietet für ihre Flow auch Schrader-Band, was mir weniger gefällt.

Gruss, Georges


----------



## othu (10. Februar 2012)

Danke, hab mir die Ventile mal bestellt, werde ich in der Flow und in Kürze vor allem in der Spank Spike testen!


----------



## wavekiter (10. Februar 2012)

@ green epic: sehr schoenes bike, glueckwunsch.

Die kleber von der flow wuerd ich noch wegmachen, das rot stoert.


----------



## gfx (10. Februar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Danke, hab mir die Ventile mal bestellt, werde ich in der Flow und in Kürze vor allem in der Spank Spike testen!



Bitte.. 
Interessanterweise habe ich sie vor zwei Wochen aufgezogen. Sie halten immer noch (vorher mit den Presta musste ich alle 3-4 Tage aufpumpen). Kann aber auch Zufall sein.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich den kleineren o-Ring von den Presta-Tubeless zwischen Felge und mitgelieferten O-Ring aufgesteckt.
Viel Spass dabei!


Gruss, Georges


----------



## blutbuche (10. Februar 2012)

das helius is echt schön geworden !!!!  !!!


----------



## bikekermet (11. Februar 2012)

Servus die Wadeln! Der Rahmen ist zurück der Aufbau kann beginnen. Asymmetrie ade (Danke [email protected]!!!) wenn es euch interessiert kann ich die Aufbaudoku des Helius AM gern mit euch teilen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Februar 2012)

Ich würde es gerne sehen...


----------



## trailterror (11. Februar 2012)

Hau rein. Ich bin dabei


----------



## bikekermet (11. Februar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1059039


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (11. Februar 2012)

Tip top


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2012)

Nachdem ich an einem Nicolai basteln durfte, wollte ich meinem auch etwas neues gönnen 





sorry für die Unschärfe, aber es ist Sackkalt ....


----------



## bikekermet (11. Februar 2012)

Die Teileliste ist komplett:
Nicolai Helius AM in L mit Titanteilen
Lyrik Coil U-Turn
Monarch 3.3 plus
Chris King ISO Disc
Stans ZTR Flow
Formula The One 200/180
XO 9x3
Reverb Stütze
Thomson Vorbau und Klemme
Gobi XM
Truvativ Stylo OCT
Race Face Odi Griffe
Syntace Vector
Fat Albert 2.4


----------



## User85319 (11. Februar 2012)

Yeah das is doch das Predator?
Würde mich über nen kurzen "Test-/Fahrbericht" freuen


----------



## Green Epic (11. Februar 2012)

Fertig! Vorerst!









Vielen Dank an mzaskar für die Hilfe beim Umbau


----------



## manurie (13. Februar 2012)

Seit Samstag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Nicolai AM.





Rest ist hier zu sehen 
Bevor ich aufbaue muss ich erstmal rückbauen, da das Teil stark gebraucht ist. Also ich versuche mal die Woche es in Einzelteile zu zerlegen, Lager ausbauen und zum enteloxieren fertig zu machen. Der Hauptrahmen ist ja soweit ok, nur der Hinterbau bedarf einer Überarbeitung bevor neu eloxiert wird, da muss ich mit der Flex grob und feiner und anschliessend mit Schleifvlies ran. Gedanken mache ich mir wegen den Lagerpassungen(enteloxieren/neueloxieren), da werde ich wahrscheinlich Adapter aus Alu drehen lassen und einpressen. Farbgebung soll blau elox werden, Hinterbau eventuell schwarz elox oder weiss pulver, hängt auch von der verwendeten Gabel ab, ne  Lyric gibt es eigentlich nur weiss.

Momentan bin ich am überlegen, ob ich ne Hammerschmidt verwende oder oder nen 2fach Kettenblatt mit Umwerfer. Bei meinem Hardtail brauch ich vorne auch nie das kleinste Ritzel.

Achso Lager, die Kunststoffteile bekomme ich doch sicher bei IGUS, na egal ich baue erstmal aus und dann werde ich schon sehen was ich brauche, bevor ich in die Versuchung komme bei Nicolai nen kompletten Lagersatz zu bestellen.

Der Fox-Dämpfer braucht auch garantiert eine Wartung.

Oh, mir ist jetzt schon schlecht, was das alles kostet, mit ca. 1200 wie beim Hardtailkomplettaufbau September/2011 komme ich nicht hin.

Na jedenfalls soll das Nicolai im Mai dieses Jahres fertig sein, ich hoffe es. Bis dahin kann ich viel fahren mit dem Hardtail, wo auch immer.


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Februar 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> () da muss ich mit der Flex grob und feiner und anschliessend mit Schleifvlies ran.



Klingt gefährlich bis verboten  Ich würds gut reinigen, im Ernstfall grobe Kratzer verfüllen und dann ne knallige Pulverbeschichtung draufknalln


----------



## der-gute (13. Februar 2012)

ich würd so weiter fahren und das rad ohne angst die berge runter prügeln...

neu tut doch so weh


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Februar 2012)

Das wär auch ne adäquate Herangehensweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Februar 2012)

Wie macht sich ein Fox DHX 3.0 Coil Dämpfer im AM?


----------



## rigger (13. Februar 2012)

Darf ich mal fragen was du für den Rahmen bezahlt hast?


----------



## sluette (14. Februar 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> ...da muss ich mit der Flex grob und feiner und anschliessend mit Schleifvlies ran....



   wie sieht der rahmen denn aus? ich würde sagen mit einer flex "grob und feiner" kannst du ne menge kaputt machen. 



manurie schrieb:


> ... wegen den Lagerpassungen(enteloxieren/neueloxieren), da werde ich wahrscheinlich Adapter aus Alu drehen lassen und einpressen...



wenn du das jemand macht der sich damit auskennt, sollten die toleranzen nachher wieder so sein wie vorher. ich habe vor kruzem meinen Argon rahmen eloxieren lassen, es hat zwar hardtail-typisch keine lagerstellen, allerdings wurde das innenlager auch komplett mit eloxiert. passt genauso gut wie vorher. 
ausserdem gibt ein oberbayrischer rahmenbauer (mit fertigung in fernost und hohem ansehen bei zahnärzten und deren söhnen ) seine rahmen entgefertigt zum eloxieren frei. wobei auch sämtliche lagerstellen miteloxiert werden.



manurie schrieb:


> ...ob ich ne Hammerschmidt verwende oder oder nen 2fach Kettenblatt mit Umwerfer...



2-fach kurbel, HS bringt zu viele nachteile.



manurie schrieb:


> ...Fox-Dämpfer braucht auch garantiert eine Wartung...



Flatout Suspension in Dortumund


----------



## US. (14. Februar 2012)

@Manurie:

Der Rahmen schaut so schlecht nicht aus. Die Abnutzungsspuren sind durchaus nicht unüblich, z.B. an der Zugstrebenunterseite.

Dort wo Aluspreitzel direkt rausstehen einfach mit einer feinen Feile und Schleifpapier glätten.

Sauber putzen, neues Lagerset und neue Decals drauf und der Rahmen sieht aufgebaut top aus.

Die Eloxiererei ist aufwendig, teuer und das Endergebnis kann erschreckend sein (Farbverläufe).

Wenn der Rahmen wirklich total verschrammt ist,  dann muß er auch noch glasperlgestrahlt werden.

Ich würds so lassen. Evtl nur den Hinterbau weiß pulvern, wenn ne weiße Gabel reinkommt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## slayerrider (14. Februar 2012)

Lager wechseln wenn notwendig. Putzen (ist notwendig). Dämpfer tauschen und alles wird gut.


----------



## Ge!st (14. Februar 2012)

Ich war trotz das ich mit mein AM mit Hammerschmidt bestellt hatte, skeptisch, ob die Getriebekurbel wirklich taugt. Nun nach einigen Monaten im Einsatz kann ich sagen, ich bin mit der Hammerschmidt sehr zufrieden, das Teil funktioniert tadellos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (14. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Zusprüche.

Mit grob/fein + Flex meine ich ne Fächerscheibe 60er Korn(grob) und 3M-Scheibe 200er Korn(langsam laufen lassen) und anschliessend mit einem 3M-Schleifvlies drüber. Es gibt sogar noch spezielle Schleifsteine die man nimmt um die Oberfläche zu veredeln bevor eloxiert wird. Soweit will ich gar nicht gehen, es sind ja nur die Kratzer der Kettenstrebe zu beseitigen an der Unterseite. Und ich kenne mich damit auch ein wenig aus, bin da jobmässig sehr vorbelastet.

@sluette
Den Rahmenbauer kenne ich auch, hab auch mit einem Liteville geliebäugelt, die haben sehr nette Details wie Dämpferaufnahme und die Dämpferverstellung und X12, aber die Rahmen wirken ein wenig verspielt. Bei Nicolai gefällt mir die brutale gerade Linie, also man sieht es ihm an das er hält.

Nicolai ist Phallus und Liteville ne Mumu und beide sind geil. 

--

Ich hab heute zwar nicht mein angezieltes Tagespensum am Rahmen geschafft, er ist noch nicht zerlegt, aber alle Schrauben sind raus. Morgen muss ich bloss noch die Lagerhülsen ausdrücken. Bin heute nach Feierabend aufgehalten worden, wegen Konstruktionsdetails eines Kettenantriebes der in Alulagerdeckel läuft. Das Konstruktionsteil wurde voher in Guss erstellt und wird jetzt praktisch aus Alu zusammengeschraubt, da ergeben sich maschinenbaumässig ganz neue Lösungen. Also man schmeisst eine Lösung die fast 30 Jahre funktioniert hat(ging immer so) über den Haufen. Das meine ich mit jobmässig vorbelastet, bin im Alubau tätig, eben planen und auch praktisch bauen und beherrsche alle gängigen Wig-Verfahren(Alu/Stahl/Edelstahl) röntgensicher mit Prüfungsbelegen.

@Ge!st
Das die Hammerschmidt funktioniert, hatte ich auch die wenigsten Zweifel.
Vorteil Hammerschmidt, weniger äussere Teile und einfach konfigurierbar. Nachteil: Schwerer und teurer.

@rigger
Aus dem Bikemarkt für 875, hat keiner gekauft, stand fast 2 Monate drin, Anfangspreis 1000. War nicht billig, ich habs deswegen genommen, weil so ziemlich komplett mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz war und was optisch unschön ist kann ich selbst beseitigen bis auf paar Dellen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Februar 2012)

Der Preis ist ok, weil Dämpfer und Steuersatz dabei war.

Was kostet eigentlich ein Satz Lager incl. Achsen?

Bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt. Hab ja gerade auch einen AM liegen.


----------



## manurie (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab deinen Rahmen auch schon gesehen, den hast du auch aus dem Bikemarkt. So ca. 1200 und leicht dunkelgrün fast grau, so ungefähr habe ich es im Kopf. Aber eben optisch fast neu. Beschreibung: Nicht abgerockt und keine Felskontakte. Das ist er doch.

Lagerpreise habe ich jetzt auch keine Ahnung, wie eben speziell Nicolai sie vertreibt. Ich meine mal geschätzt, von 50-150 sollte man ausgehen.

Bei deinem Rahmen in dem Zustand bräuchtest du eigentlich keine Lager tauschen. Lager solltest du nur tauschen, wenn du die Schrauben löst und es lässt sich alles ohne erheblichen Widerstand lösen und auspressen. Dann sind Lagersitze und Achsen ausgeschlagen und normal müsste man ein Übermass mit ner Reibahle fräsen und Lager mit Übermass einpressen. Dann ist der Rahmen aber schon fast Schrott und die notwendigen Lager gibt es dann auch nicht bei Nicolai. Da musste dich selbst drum kümmern, wie IGUS, SKF usw.. Eben viel googlen bis der Kopf raucht oder Freunde haben die dir helfen mit Kontakten.

Nicolai macht Lagersitze eigentlich mit Untermass, dadurch sitzen die Lager ziemlich fest und die Neigung zum Ausschlagen ist gering, dadurch ist der Verschleiss auch gering und wenn da wirklich was zu leicht rausgeht, dann ist es nicht normal.


----------



## sluette (14. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ok, weil Dämpfer und Steuersatz dabei war.



von wann ist der rahmen denn? schaut aus wie mein alter 08er und für den habe ich letzten herbst noch 1250 bekommen. also 875 finde ich schon sehr günstig. aber ich würde deinen nonius rahmen auch nicht für 525 hergeben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Februar 2012)

Mein Rahmen ist Bronze und der Rahmen hatte einen fairen Preis.
Super Zustand. Die Lager sind noch 100% Top !
Werde mir trotzdem einen Lagersatz mal hinlegen.


----------



## tommi101 (14. Februar 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Nicolai ist Phallus und Liteville ne Mumu und beide sind geil.



Wo Du Recht hast, haste Recht!
Den Spruch musst Du mal im Liteville-Unterforum bringen....das gibt ordentlich Resonanz!


Würde den Hauptrahmen auch in Elox-rot lassen und neue Decals draufmachen. Den Hinterbau schwarz eloxieren lassen, das dürfte dann eigentlich keine Schattierungen geben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> von wann ist der rahmen denn? schaut aus wie mein alter 08er und für den habe ich letzten herbst noch 1250 bekommen. also 875 finde ich schon sehr günstig. aber ich würde deinen nonius rahmen auch nicht für 525 hergeben.



Hab einfach keinen Platz mehr für den Rahmen und genug Räder.
Komisch, dass den Rahmen keiner will....


----------



## timtim (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo @Manurie ,
Mit dem Rahmen hast du nix falsch gemacht ,glaub mir .man sieht ihm lediglich an das er Kontakt mit ziemlich feinen Trails hatte! Und diese Aufgaben mit Bravour gemeistert hat...
Lagerwechsel ist sicher nicht nötig , er war ja nicht viel im Einsatz ,nur halt auf einem anspruchsvollem Niveau .
Ich wünsch  dir viel Spaß mit dem Schaetzchen 





Und morgen geht es auf die Insel , auch da wird wieder viel Alu an Vulkangestein den kürzeren ziehen....


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2012)

Sagg


----------



## manurie (15. Februar 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Wo Du Recht hast, haste Recht!
> Den Spruch musst Du mal im Liteville-Unterforum bringen....das gibt ordentlich Resonanz!
> 
> 
> Würde den Hauptrahmen auch in Elox-rot lassen und neue Decals draufmachen. Den Hinterbau schwarz eloxieren lassen, das dürfte dann eigentlich keine Schattierungen geben.


Man darf ruhig schon mal anstossen/provozieren, aber ich würde sowas nicht im Liteville-Forum posten, zumal ich ja kein Liteville habe.

Ich hab heute mal nachgesehen, der Hauptrahmen ist eigentlich soweit ok, wenn der sauber ist, eben Decals und die Bikeprotectfolie weg, dann geht er wie neu durch. Hinterbau muss auf jeden Fall ne neue Farbe bekommen, ich tendiere momentan zu Pulverbeschichtung in Ral 9016(verkehrsweiss).

Schwarz elox, ich weiss nicht, bei schwarz sieht man eigentlich jeden Kratzer, am neutralsten wäre Elox E6EV1(silber) oder Pulver silber mit Metalliceffekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (15. Februar 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Hallo @Manurie ,
> Mit dem Rahmen hast du nix falsch gemacht ,glaub mir .man sieht ihm lediglich an das er Kontakt mit ziemlich feinen Trails hatte! Und diese Aufgaben mit Bravour gemeistert hat...
> Lagerwechsel ist sicher nicht nötig , er war ja nicht viel im Einsatz ,nur halt auf einem anspruchsvollem Niveau .
> Ich wünsch  dir viel Spaß mit dem Schaetzchen
> ...


Ja das Ding hat Leben in sich, sah die Alpen und durfte viele feine Trails fahren.

Nachdem ich heute die Lager ausgepresst habe, die waren alle ok, ausser am Hinterbau da wo die Bremse ist, war leicht ausgeschlagen.

Viel Spass auf der Insel, ich bin gebürtiger Insulaner, da gibt es allerdings keine Vulkane, sondern nur viel Sand und Sonne. Wind natürlich auch.


----------



## manurie (15. Februar 2012)

Heute habe ich die Lager ausgedrückt.





Das Spezialwerkzeug war schon speziell, keine Angst zum Einpressen benutze ich schon das richtige Werkzeug.

Das meinte ich mit grob, fein und Flies





Nicht mehr schön sah die Kettenstrebe aus.




So sieht sie jetzt besser aus und kann zur weiteren Oberflächenbehandlung weggehen.





Morgen werde ich die Klebefolie entfernen und den Hauptrahmen säubern, jedenfalls habe ich mir das vorgenommen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Februar 2012)

Leider haben die silbernen Aufkleber sich gelöst. 

Hab noch einen Satz in weiß liegen gehabt. 
Finde ich garnicht so schlecht...


----------



## stuk (16. Februar 2012)

sagte ich dir doch......

wie gehts weiter?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

jetzt werden schon die "ersten AM rahmen" restauriert.    

das  AFR von meinem sohn ist auch fast fertig.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Februar 2012)

Könnte evtl. weiter gehen mit:

Steuersatz Reset Gold
Sattelklemme Hope Gold
Naben Hope Gold
Gabel weiß 

Muss ich aber noch ein paar Tage drüber schlafen...


----------



## stuk (16. Februar 2012)

hmmmm
ich würde schwarz statt gold nehmen, weißen Lenker zur weißen Gabel.....
mfg


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Februar 2012)

Genau, deshalb habe ich bis jetzt nur den Steuersatz in Gold hier liegen.
Zur Not wird der neu eloxiert...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb habe ich bis jetzt nur den Steuersatz in Gold hier liegen.
> Zur Not wird der neu eloxiert...



Marco... bist du gabel/dämpfer technisch schon weiter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (16. Februar 2012)

Also wenn, dann hättest Du auch extra-love gold nehmen sollen: Deckel, Hebel...


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Februar 2012)

Hab schon überlegt alle Teile in Gold zu holen. Wird aber zuviel denke ich. 
Steuersatz und Klemme kommt.
Dämpfer bleibt erstmal der DHX Air 5.0 und bei der Gabel stehen folgende zur Auswahl:
Rock Shox Domain Coil 318
Rock Shox Lyrik Soloair
Suntour Durolux SF12 RCA

Alle mit 160mm!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt alle Teile in Gold zu holen. Wird aber zuviel denke ich.
> Steuersatz und Klemme kommt.
> Dämpfer bleibt erstmal der DHX Air 5.0 und bei der Gabel stehen folgende zur Auswahl:
> Rock Shox Domain Coil 318
> ...



MZ ist raus ? 
ich hab ne 55er tst air mit 160mm für das AFR bekommen. 
sieht TOP aus im Rad.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Februar 2012)

Hab mit MZ einfach nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wollte eigentlich auch so um die 500 bleiben bei der Gabel.


----------



## acmatze (16. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> MZ ist raus ?
> ich hab ne 55er tst air mit 160mm für das AFR bekommen.
> sieht TOP aus im Rad.


welches Baujahr hat denn die 55?
dass sie gut aussieht will ich nicht bezweifeln. nur je nachdem aus welchem jahr sie ist, kannste dir auch ne rockshox dart oder ne starrgabel einbauen. sieht vielleicht nicht ganz so schön aus, funktioniert aber mindestens genauso gut.
und nur so nebenbei, sind 160mm nicht n bissl wenig fürn afr???


----------



## baldo-rider (16. Februar 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die Lager ausgedrückt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiß nicht was das soll??? 
willst nen Handwerkerpreis gewinnen??
oder warum schleift jemand nen sauteures rot elxiertes Bike ab??
damits nach 3 Touren wieder gleich aussieht???
bist du Bastler oder Biker?? ich verstehs auf jedenfall nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

baldo-rider schrieb:


> weiß nicht was das soll???
> willst nen Handwerkerpreis gewinnen??
> oder warum schleift jemand nen sauteures rot elxiertes Bike ab??
> damits nach 3 Touren wieder gleich aussieht???
> bist du Bastler oder Biker?? ich verstehs auf jedenfall nicht!


was laberst du da


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

acmatze schrieb:


> welches Baujahr hat denn die 55?
> dass sie gut aussieht will ich nicht bezweifeln. nur je nachdem aus welchem jahr sie ist, kannste dir auch ne rockshox dart oder ne starrgabel einbauen. sieht vielleicht nicht ganz so schön aus, funktioniert aber mindestens genauso gut.
> und nur so nebenbei, sind 160mm nicht n bissl wenig fürn afr???



55tst2air aus 2011 





hab dann vorne + hinten 160mm federweg.


----------



## acmatze (16. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 55tst2air aus 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok. dann hab ich nix gesagt. die 2011er sollen ja anscheinend wieder ganz gut gehen. ich hatte mit meiner von 2009 nur probleme.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

doch doch... die funzt gut.  
hab ja auch eine 55tst2air  in´s AM von meinem schwager gebaut.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jetzt werden schon die "ersten AM rahmen" restauriert.
> 
> das  AFR von meinem sohn ist auch fast fertig.


Bilders


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Bilders



kommen  das AFR steht hier fast fertig,- 

warte noch auf den UPS Mann aus Lübbrechtsen mit Rahmen+Dämpfer


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Februar 2012)

Dann musst Du nur noch den Rahmen an die Teile anbauen?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Dann musst Du nur noch den Rahmen an die Teile anbauen?



der ION der kommt,- hat nix mit dem AFR zu tun  
dort ist anbei  ein R-S Dämpfer fürs AFR


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2012)

Machst du einen Shop auf


----------



## hömma (16. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> doch doch... die funzt gut.
> hab ja auch eine 55tst2air  in´s AM von meinem schwager gebaut.



Wie schätzt du die 55 in Sachen Ansprechverhalten, Progression, Durchsacken usw. gegenüber vergleichbaren Gabeln ein, die du kennst? Momentan wäre die 2012er 55 CR Switch TA (die absenkbare in schwarz) mein Favorit für's AM. 

Zurzeit fahre ich eine MZ von 2007 und bin nach wie vor begeistert, wie sensibel sie anspricht und wie einfach man sie selbst warten kann. Die "schlechten Jahrgänge" 08-10 habe ich ja zum Glück übersprungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (16. Februar 2012)

baldo-rider schrieb:


> weiß nicht was das soll???
> willst nen Handwerkerpreis gewinnen??
> oder warum schleift jemand nen sauteures rot elxiertes Bike ab??
> damits nach 3 Touren wieder gleich aussieht???
> bist du Bastler oder Biker?? ich verstehs auf jedenfall nicht!


Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, da der Rahmen gefahren wurde sind am Hinterbau Gebrauchsspuren durch die Kette entstanden, man nennt es auch Kratzer/Riefen. Da ich den Rahmen auch neu von der Oberflächenbehandlung aufbaue, muss ich diese Kratzer vor der Oberflächenbehandlung entfernen. Und diese Kratzer entfernt man nun einmal mit einem schleifenden Werkzeug.

Der Hinterbau geht zur Enteloxierung und danach zur Pulverbeschichtung.

Ich muss deswegen keinen Handwerkerpreis gewinnen, aber es ist ein gängiges Verfahren im Handwerksbereich, auch Industrie, das man so vorgeht.

Ich weiss schon was ich mache, mein Job bringt es mit sich, ich hab täglich mit Metall zu tun und dessen Oberflächenveredelung. Egal ob es Alu, Stahl oder Edelstahl ist und dessen Oberflächenbehandlungen.


----------



## manurie (16. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jetzt werden schon die "ersten AM rahmen" restauriert.


Sieht bei mir gut aus, der Hauptrahmen des AM ist fast neuwertig und den lasse ich jetzt rot elox. Auch nen bischen Geld gespart.

Ausserdem restauriert man nur etwas, was es wert ist zu erhalten. 

Ich hab jetzt ne Woche lang erst ein Nicolai und kenne mich auch gut mit Metallverarbeitung aus, aber ich finde täglich neue Details der Verarbeitung, auch so Versteckte, der Rahmen ist echt klasse gemacht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn du dich auskennst, dann habe ich mal eine Frage.
Kann man den Farbton beim Elox mit einem Farb-Muster nacheloxzieren?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir gut aus, der Hauptrahmen des AM ist fast neuwertig und den lasse ich jetzt rot elox. Auch nen bischen Geld gespart.
> .



ich würd den HINTERBAU weiss pulvern .


----------



## baldo-rider (17. Februar 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, da der Rahmen gefahren wurde sind am Hinterbau Gebrauchsspuren durch die Kette entstanden, man nennt es auch Kratzer/Riefen. Da ich den Rahmen auch neu von der Oberflächenbehandlung aufbaue, muss ich diese Kratzer vor der Oberflächenbehandlung entfernen. Und diese Kratzer entfernt man nun einmal mit einem schleifenden Werkzeug.
> 
> Der Hinterbau geht zur Enteloxierung und danach zur Pulverbeschichtung.
> 
> ...




Ja is klar das das so geht!
Jetzt rechne dir aber mal aus was das für dich selber für nen Arbeitsaufwand ist, die Zeit,den Häck mäc, Lager neu, etc. einpresswerkzeug drehen...
(und ich mein der Rahmen sieht auf dem Bild ja nicht schlecht aus bis auf die Kettenstrebe, die eh nen Kunststoff oder Neoprenschutz etc. bekommt)
und dann komms't du und enteloxierst nen Rahmen der ja funktionell top ist!
schleifst da rum am besten noch die halbe Schweißnaht weg oder mit der groben Flex die Wandstärken unterschiedlich etc.

Und sagst du arbeitest täglich mit Metallen und fängst dann wieder an was zu enteloxieren und es Pulver zu beschichten????????????????

du komm zurück in die Zukunft!  nichts für Ungut Kollege
aber in der Zeit in der du Schraubst fahren wir! 

lass krachen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Februar 2012)

Es gibt halt Leute, welche Spass daran haben. 


Die Pulverbeschichtung ist nur so gut, wie der Untergrund.


----------



## stuk (17. Februar 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Wie schätzt du die 55 in Sachen Ansprechverhalten, Progression, Durchsacken usw. gegenüber vergleichbaren Gabeln ein, die du kennst? Momentan wäre die 2012er 55 CR Switch TA *(die absenkbare *in schwarz) mein Favorit für's AM.
> 
> Zurzeit fahre ich eine MZ von 2007 und bin nach wie vor begeistert, wie sensibel sie anspricht und wie einfach man sie selbst warten kann. Die "schlechten Jahrgänge" 08-10 habe ich ja zum Glück übersprungen.



Absenken (auch steil und länger bergauf) ist meine Meinung nach beim AM wegen der tollen GEO gar nicht nötig. Ich senke meine nur noch zum Transport im Auto ab.


----------



## US. (17. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich würd den HINTERBAU weiss pulvern .



Eh klar. Haben wir doch schon vorher festgelegt


----------



## evel (17. Februar 2012)

Super Ansage in einem Forum wo custom Bike kaum mehr geht aus selber Schweißen 


baldo-rider schrieb:


> Ja is klar das das so geht!
> Jetzt rechne dir aber mal aus was das für dich selber für nen Arbeitsaufwand ist, die Zeit,den Häck mäc, Lager neu, etc. einpresswerkzeug drehen...
> (und ich mein der Rahmen sieht auf dem Bild ja nicht schlecht aus bis auf die Kettenstrebe, die eh nen Kunststoff oder Neoprenschutz etc. bekommt)
> und dann komms't du und enteloxierst nen Rahmen der ja funktionell top ist!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (17. Februar 2012)

baldo-rider schrieb:


> Und sagst du arbeitest täglich mit Metallen und fängst dann wieder an was zu enteloxieren und es Pulver zu beschichten????????????????


Ja, genauso ist es. Eben gerade weil ich dort arbeite, mache ich das so und nicht anders. Klar ist der Rahmen voll funktionstüchtig, aber für mich ist es erstmal ein Aufbau des Rahmens und ein wenig Optik gehört schon dazu. Da er ja gebraucht ist, sind gewisse Gebrauchsspuren nicht zu vermeiden und die arbeite ich auf. Ich sehe da nichts Unnormales drin.

Zur Zeit ist noch Winter und auch früh dunkel draussen und da hat man auch Zeit um so etwas machen. Ich mach das in der Zeit wo ich nicht fahre oder nicht fahren will.

Ich hab Spass an der Sache Aufbau und fahre auch genügend, ist ja nicht so, das ich nur bastel, hab auch noch ein anderes Bike.


----------



## manurie (17. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich würd den HINTERBAU weiss pulvern .


Werde ich auch machen, bin jetzt soweit fertig und sehe mal das ich nächste Woche nen Termin zum entloxieren wahrnehmen kann. Danach wird der Hinterbau Ral9016(verkehrsweiss) gepulvert. Ist schön grell.


----------



## hömma (17. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Absenken (auch steil und länger bergauf) ist meine Meinung nach beim AM wegen der tollen GEO gar nicht nötig. Ich senke meine nur noch zum Transport im Auto ab.



Ich lasse mich da gern eines besseren belehren. Ich konnte das AM leider nicht auf steilen und/oder langen Rampen im Mittelgebirge, geschweige denn in den Alpen testen. Aber selbst bei meiner derzeitigen 130er Gabel finde ich die Absenkung bei langen Steigungen echt angenehm, weil man einfach entspannter sitzt und sich nicht auf die unbequeme Sattelnase setzen muss.


----------



## manurie (17. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auskennst, dann habe ich mal eine Frage.
> Kann man den Farbton beim Elox mit einem Farb-Muster nacheloxzieren?


Wenn schon Elox drauf ist, kannst du jederzeit ohne enteloxieren wieder Elox draufbringen wenn der Farbton ähnlich ist. Also schwarz zu gold oder von dunkel auf hell würde ich nicht anraten, da muss man vorher enteloxieren.

Rein praktisch, wenn dein Elox Bronze ist und da sind paar Kratzer drin, dann kannst du das wieder eloxieren und es sieht besser aus, dem Rest der Oberfläche schadet das nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Februar 2012)

Würde gerne ein paar kleine Teile im Reset Eloxgoldfarbton haben.
Geht das, wenn ich ein Farbmuster mitgebe?


----------



## powermac (17. Februar 2012)

@Marco

Schicks zum gleichen Eloxierer wie Reset 

Power


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Februar 2012)

Ist das nicht eines der Geheimnisse von Reset?


----------



## wavekiter (18. Februar 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich da gern eines besseren belehren. Ich konnte das AM leider nicht auf steilen und/oder langen Rampen im Mittelgebirge, geschweige denn in den Alpen testen. Aber selbst bei meiner derzeitigen 130er Gabel finde ich die Absenkung bei langen Steigungen echt angenehm, weil man einfach entspannter sitzt und sich nicht auf die unbequeme Sattelnase setzen muss.



Das ist wirklich so, hab ich mir zuerst auch nicht vorstellen koennen.
Bei meinem alten Bike bin ich eine 36er Talas gefahren, und hab die dann beim AM zuerst auch mal verbaut.
Fliegt jetzt aber raus, und eine Lyrik coil DH kommt rein.
Absenkung brauchst Du nicht beim AM (Ich wohne in den Voralpen, bin oefters in den Alpen drin)


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2012)

In dem PDF von N für die Federwege beim AM, gibt es eine Empfehlung für den RS Monarch 4.2 216 Tune E.
Ist der Dämpfer wirklich so gut?


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2012)

mir war er zu leblos in der 171er Aufhängung und es folgte der DHX-air.
Werde den RS aber nochmal in der ca. 160er Aufhängung testen.........
Denn da hängt jetzt der DHX auch und funktioniert "für mich" dort noch besser.


----------



## okk1980 (18. Februar 2012)

So hier mal ein Foto von meinem Helius AM. Leider sind noch nicht alle Teile da. Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind nur zur Farbauswahl verbaut.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/106...hotos/2/0/3/1/3/6/_/original/Foto.JPG?0[/img][/URL]


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2012)

so kann man es auch sehen 





Sieht schick aus


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Februar 2012)

okk1980 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Foto von meinem Helius AM. Leider sind noch nicht alle Teile da. Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind nur zur Farbauswahl verbaut.
> 
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/106...hotos/2/0/3/1/3/6/_/original/Foto.JPG?0[/img][/URL]



Stütze und Vorbau müssen die gleiche Farbe haben...


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Stütze und Vorbau müssen die gleiche Farbe haben...



Nicht, wenn Klemme und Steuersatz zusammen passen


----------



## stuk (19. Februar 2012)

schön wird das weisse....habe es freitag live bei C3 gesehen.
mfg und viel spaß damit


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Februar 2012)

Servus,

ich hab im letzten Jahr meinen RS Monarch 4.2 zerschossen und brauche nun einen neuen Dämpfer. Welche Luftdämpfer könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Gefahren wird das Rad eher abfahrtsorientiert!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (19. Februar 2012)

monarch plus, vivid air


----------



## trailterror (19. Februar 2012)

das wären gute alternativen....oder vielleicht den CCDBair (wenn du bock auf viel einstellen hast und so evtl. den perfekt abgestimmten dämpfer bekommst)


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Februar 2012)

hat jemand den vivid air schon mal einige Höhenmeter Berg auf getreten? Resultat?


----------



## ibislover (19. Februar 2012)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> hat jemand den vivid air schon mal einige Höhenmeter Berg auf getreten? Resultat?


derjenige ist oben angekommen...!?


----------



## stuk (19. Februar 2012)

nee der ist immer noch unterwegs......


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Februar 2012)

Resultat könnte z.B. sein - durchsacken bei der Auffahrt, keine Probleme mit durchsacken und ähnliches


----------



## OldSchool (19. Februar 2012)

Habe den Vivid Coil und der geht ganz gut. LSD zu und der wippt recht wenig im Sitzen.


----------



## Brickowski (19. Februar 2012)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> hat jemand den vivid air schon mal einige Höhenmeter Berg auf getreten? Resultat?



Funzt perfekt. Kein spürbares Wippen...im Notfall drehst einfach die Druckstufe zu (was ich z.B nie mache).
Der Vivid air ist, neben dem CCDB, mein Lieblingsdämpfer im Helius.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2012)

Gibt es einen einfachen günstigen Coildämpfer, welcher gut funktioniert?

Will mir für Abfahrtstourenurlaube einen 2. Dämpfer kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (19. Februar 2012)

Der hier. Feder musst du extra kaufen


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2012)

Welche Tune/Feder brauche ich bei 105kg?


----------



## Green Epic (19. Februar 2012)

Du wirst wohl eine 500er Feder brauchen


----------



## OldSchool (19. Februar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welche Tune/Feder brauche ich bei 105kg?



Du fährst ein Luftdämpfer bei deinem Gewicht? 
63mmHub/160mmFederweg?
Tune M, Ist wahrscheinlich dein Nacktgewicht 550. 

Keine Kommas sondern Punkte verwenden


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Februar 2012)

Hab einen DHX 5.0 Air im Moment. 
Schafft der mein Gewicht nicht?


----------



## OldSchool (20. Februar 2012)

Hatte eher gedacht das du etwas Gewicht sparen willst. Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren den Vivid Coil ohne Probleme und kümmere mich nicht darum, der funktioniert einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Hobbes* (21. Februar 2012)

Servus,

nach langem lesen melde ich nich hier mal mit eigenem Beitrag.
Kein ganz so gutes Bild da mit dem Handy aufgenommen aber bessere kommen sobald das Gesamtkunstwerk fertig zum fahren ist. 





Gruß
*hobbes*


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. Februar 2012)

Lecker Teil !


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Februar 2012)

mh lecker...raw mit rot und dann noch deville.


----------



## Martin1508 (22. Februar 2012)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> nach langem lesen melde ich nich hier mal mit eigenem Beitrag.
> Kein ganz so gutes Bild da mit dem Handy aufgenommen aber bessere kommen sobald das Gesamtkunstwerk fertig zum fahren ist.
> ...



Sehr schön! Und endlich mal wieder jemand mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr. BOS Gabel, Hope Bremsen, der Aufbau scheint der Knaller zu werden. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Brickowski (22. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> mh lecker...raw mit rot und dann noch deville.


----------



## sluette (22. Februar 2012)




----------



## *Hobbes* (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die positive Resonanz. Bin selber gespannt auf das Endergebniss und hoffentlich fährt es sich dann auch so wie es aussieht.

@Brickowski: Vielen Dank jetzt hab ich endlich eine richtige Vorstellung wie es aussehen wird  (Wobei ich dann doch hier und da noch andere Farbakzente setzen wollte)

Gruß
*hobbes*


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Februar 2012)

brickowski seine schleuder gefällt mir saugut


----------



## manurie (22. Februar 2012)

*Hobbes* schrieb:


>


Echt geile Farbkombination, sieht verdammt geil aus. 

Ich bin zwar kein Fan von nackten Alu, weil das immer so leicht gammelt(korrodiert) und dann unschön aussieht. Es so im Neuzustand zu halten wird schwierig werden. Aber du wirst das schon machen.

Ich bin ein Fan von rot und blau. 
Mein AM ist als Basis rot.


----------



## Brickowski (22. Februar 2012)

Also so schwierig find ich es jetzt nicht das Alu gammelfrei zu halten. Alle paar Wochen (wenn überhaupt) miut Öl einreiben und gut is. Meiner is 1 Jahr alt und sieht nach nem bisschen Rubbeln aus wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hands diamond (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel Air im Helius AM gemacht? Habe über die Suche nichts gefunden. Fahre derzeit den Fox Coil und möchte wie jeder hier Gewicht sparen ohne Performance zu verlieren. 

-Dirk


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Februar 2012)

Öhm, ist der überhaupt schon lieferbar?


----------



## hands diamond (23. Februar 2012)

...das klingt nach einer plausiblen Erklärung weshalb es noch keine Erfahrungsberichte geben könnte.


----------



## Harry-88 (23. Februar 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Öhm, ist der überhaupt schon lieferbar?




soweit ich weiß nicht ! will mir den evtl zulegen


----------



## sluette (23. Februar 2012)

soooo, erste verbesserungsmassnahmen am AM:

MRP 2X raus (bringts meiner meinung nach nicht)







Shaman Rolle in kombination mit SRAM Bash rein:


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Februar 2012)

ui... so groÃe Foddos und doch so unscharf... 
Aber Rolle inkl. Bash sieht besser aus und wenns funzt, perfekt.

Ich habe mir heute auch ein neues SchÃ¤tzelein aus LÃ¼bbrechtsen angeschaut (und verkaufe nun mein âaltes").


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich liebe iPhone-Fotos. So herrlich groß und unscharf.


----------



## sluette (23. Februar 2012)

soooo, geändert ...
zwar noch genauso unscharf, aber kleiner.

als nächstes steht die eine änderung der bremsanlage an, die X0 ist nich so der knaller...


----------



## provester (23. Februar 2012)

Was hattest Du denn an der 2x auszusetzen? Hab grad das truvativ-Pendant im Zulauf und könnte noch switchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (23. Februar 2012)

die kette springt unten, trotz überdeckung, zwischen führung und kettenblatt raus und läuft dann unter der führung her. ansich macht die führung einen sehr hochwertigen eindruck, aber das plastik"führungsblech" und ist nicht sonderlich steif. 
denke die klassische variante mit rolle und bash ist da auf dauer die bessere, und in meinem fall auch die leichtere alternative...


----------



## provester (23. Februar 2012)

ok, danke.

macht die Entscheidung nicht wirklich einfacher..


----------



## stuk (23. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> als nächstes steht die eine änderung der bremsanlage an, die X0 ist nich so der knaller...



werden wir da etwa rückfällig? 
mfg


----------



## sluette (23. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> werden wir da etwa rückfällig?
> mfg



 noch nicht... eine alternative habe ich noch.


----------



## stuk (23. Februar 2012)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (24. Februar 2012)

> als nächstes steht die eine änderung der bremsanlage an, die X0 ist nich so der knaller...


 
Wenn Du eine Minute hast, lege doch mal bitte die Gründe Deiner Einschätzung dar, die X0 ist (bislang) für mich nämlich die Wunschbremse an meinem neuen Ofen...vielleicht kurierst Du mich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (24. Februar 2012)

also zur X.O-Bremse kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch nur sagen sie taugt evtl. für nen Gesamtsystemgewicht von <70kg.

Ansonsten war das Ding mit mir und meinem AFR (+-105kg) komplett überfordert, sprich wir waren letztes Jahr in Leogang und ich habe vom ersten Tag an nen beschissenes Gefühl gehabt, unerträgliches lautes Quitschen und Fading ohne Ende, von Dosierbarkeit kann keine Rede sein....

so der meinige Eindruck zu der Bremse die Konsequenz war sie flog direkt nach dem Urlaub runter und wurde durch eine Saint ersetzt die mich sehr begeistert und mich an meine geliebte, aber nach heutigem Stand viel zu schwere, GustaM erinnert.


----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Saint ersetzt die mich sehr begeistert und mich an meine geliebte, aber nach heutigem Stand viel zu schwere, GustaM erinnert.



Wie viel wiegt den deine Saint vorne und hinten mit alles und komplett?

Danke.


----------



## c_w (24. Februar 2012)

> konfiguration 200/180, adapter für vr PM 6", adapter für hr IS2000, die schrauben an adapter und zange sind aus titan, also kommen vielleicht nochmal 20g drauf
> 
> Rumpfbremsen (inkl Beläge) 325g/340g
> Scheiben 193g/152g + Torx 2x15g
> ...



Hebel kann man z.B. noch durch die XTR Hebel ersetzen, bringt weniger Gewicht (im Portemonaie und am Bike).


----------



## US. (24. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegt den deine Saint vorne und hinten mit alles und komplett?
> 
> Danke.



Wenn mans gleich gescheit machen will 296g mit den XTR-Hebeln.
(Bei shimano ja alles zu zivilen Preisen einzeln erhältlich)


----------



## de´ AK77 (24. Februar 2012)

so habe mir mal fix die Mühe gemacht und die vordere demontiert und gewogen:





das sind immer noch gute 200gr weniger als die Guschtl pro Stück


----------



## Ge!st (24. Februar 2012)

hands diamond schrieb:


> hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit dem Cane Creek Double Barrel Air im Helius AM gemacht?


Die Verfügbarkeit des CCDB Air in D wurde schon wieder verschoben und zwar auf Mitte März. Ich habe ehrlich gut Lust meine Bestellung zu stornieren, zumal ich ja im AM jetzt eine CCDB mit Titanfeder drin haben und absolut zufrieden bin und zwar sowohl mit der Performance als auch mit der Optik.


----------



## no_budgeT (24. Februar 2012)

Moin, 
kurze Frage, seid ihr mit der Zugverlegung d'accord?
Leider bekam ich von N nur einen Halter für das Steuerrohr-Gusset.
Auf meine Anfrage wurde noch nicht geantwortet!
BTW. Ich suche noch eine Thomson Masterpiece in silber,
die Elite ist leider zu kurz.

Gleich noch eine Frage, hat jemand den Dämpfer am AM und ihn mit 
CD-Spindel-Plastik getuned?


----------



## marco2 (24. Februar 2012)

Hab den Dämpfer. Ohne verkleinerte Luftkammer. 

Wie stark das Durchsacken überhaupt ist, hängt auch vom Körpergewicht ab. Bei mir mit 70kg ist das nicht so'n Ding.


----------



## US. (24. Februar 2012)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Gleich noch eine Frage, hat jemand den Dämpfer am AM und ihn mit
> CD-Spindel-Plastik getuned?



Die Frage ist, was du dir davon erhoffst.
Ich nehme an, du willst das typsiche Durchsacken des Fox reduzieren indem du die Luftkammer verkleinerst.
Das aber kann kaum gelingen.
Du musst um zur gleichen Hubausnutzung wie vorher zu kommen, auch den Luftdruck entsprechend reduzieren. Da der Dämpfer nun durch das verkleinerte Luftvolumen noch progressiver arbeitet, ist das "Durchrauschen" durch den Federweg noch größer.

Die gegenteiligen Erfahrungsberichte von denen man zuweilen liest, sind genau dem nicht angepassten geringeren Luftdruck geschuldet.

Das Gegenteil ist richtig. Für eine  linearere Kennlinie wird ein größeres Volumen benötigt. Siehe Vivid Air.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## chorge (24. Februar 2012)

Sorry, aber du schreibst Krampf...
Die kleinere Luftkammer am DHX Air sorgt sehr wohl dafür, dass der Dämpfer im Helius bei weitem nicht mehr so durch den mittleren FW rauscht! Man kann nun mit weniger Luftdruck als vorher fahren, der Dämpfer spricht dadurch besser an, SAG bleibt gleich (bzw. kann sogar höher werden!), und bei richtigem Druck wird der Federweg dennoch voll genutzt...
Eigene Erfahrung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (24. Februar 2012)

oder mal in die zweiten position von oben hängen.........


----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Hebel kann man z.B. noch durch die XTR Hebel ersetzen, bringt weniger Gewicht (im Portemonaie und am Bike).





US. schrieb:


> Wenn mans gleich gescheit machen will 296g mit den XTR-Hebeln.
> (Bei shimano ja alles zu zivilen Preisen einzeln erhältlich)





de´ AK77 schrieb:


> so habe mir mal fix die Mühe gemacht und die vordere demontiert und gewogen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dass ihr euch die Mühe gemacht habt.

Vorne wiegt die Gustel bei mir mit allen Schrauben und Belägen 718gr und hinten 648gr. Macht zusammen 1370gr.

Mindergewicht der Saint etwa 270gr ist jetzt nicht so super viel trotzdem danke nochmal.


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Februar 2012)

Da hätte ich mit einen deutlich größeren Unterschied gerechnet. Dann bleiben die Gustels auf jeden fall an meinem helius.


----------



## wavekiter (25. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Die Verfügbarkeit des CCDB Air in D wurde schon wieder verschoben und zwar auf Mitte März. Ich habe ehrlich gut Lust meine Bestellung zu stornieren, zumal ich ja im AM jetzt eine CCDB mit Titanfeder drin haben und absolut zufrieden bin und zwar sowohl mit der Performance als auch mit der Optik.



Wuerde ich aehnlich sehen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der CCDB Air performance-maessig besser ist als der CCDB mit Titanalfeder. (eher im Gegenteil). 
Gewichtsmaessig sollte der Unterschied wohl auch nicht riesig sein. Weisst Du genaueres? -150g? -200g?


----------



## hands diamond (25. Februar 2012)

Hatte in irgendeinem englischen Testvideo was von 530g gehört, kam mir aber wenig vor. 150-200g leichter als der Coil mit Titan müsste denke ich gut hinkommen.


----------



## Ge!st (25. Februar 2012)

Die Titanfeder spart bei mir ca. 210g gegenüber der Stahlfeder damit kommt der CCDB auf ca. 750g und das sind gegenüber dem CCDB Air keine 250g Mehrgewicht. Das kann man wirklich nicht als dramatisch bezeichnen.

Mich würde eher der Performancevergleich interessieren, denn ich könnte im AM den Air direkt mit dem Coil vergleichen. Vielleicht lasse ich die Bestallung  bestehen, auf der anderen Seite habe ich keinen Druck, wenn der Air mal auf den Markt ist, könnte ich jederzeit, vielleicht auch im Bikemarkt, den CCDB Air kaufen.


----------



## ibislover (25. Februar 2012)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Hatte in irgendeinem englischen Testvideo was von 530g gehört, kam mir aber wenig vor. 150-200g leichter als der Coil mit Titan müsste denke ich gut hinkommen.



in 216mm wiegt der air 540g.
der coil 475g + titanfeder (je nach härte und in titan) 300-450g = 775g - 925g.
ersparnis also 240 - 400g+.
luft kostet auch noch weniger wie titan und ist simpler anzupassen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Februar 2012)

Es geht ganz langsam weiter mit meinem Aufbau...





Leider fehtl die Zeit...


----------



## blutbuche (25. Februar 2012)

was soll das neue eig. genau  besser könnnen , als das nonius ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Februar 2012)

Kürzeres Oberrohr/flacherer Lenkwinkel/mehr Federweg

Außerdem soll es mehr für grobe Touren sein, weil ich für meine normalen Touren mein Cyclocrosser nehme.


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2012)

was soll ein moderner Viergelenker besser können als ein Eingelenker?

die Antwort kannst sogar du geben, blutbuche


----------



## Ge!st (25. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich die Federungsperformance von meinem Proceed FST Light mit CCDB, mit dem Helius AM ebenfalls mit CCDB, auf gleicher Strecke vergleiche, dann hat keines der beiden Bikes einen signifikanten Vor- bzw. Nachteil, selbst beim Treten wippt das Proceed nur leicht mehr als das AM - was aber sicher auch daran liegt, dass man beim AM einfach zentraler sitzt.

Ein Eingelenker wächst enorm mit einem guten Dämpfer und hat heute damit aufgeschlossen zu den Mehrgelenkkonstruktionen, die zum Teil sehr aufwenig sind und mehr PR als eine tatsächliche Leistungssteigerung erbringen.


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Februar 2012)

Außerdem muss man(n) öfter mal was neues haben.

Wenn diese Nicolai-Rahmen nur nicht so lange halten würden.


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Federungsperformance von meinem Proceed FST Light mit CCDB, mit dem Helius AM ebenfalls mit CCDB, auf gleicher Strecke vergleiche, dann hat keines der beiden Bikes einen signifikanten Vor- bzw. Nachteil, selbst beim Treten wippt das Proceed nur leicht mehr als das AM - was aber sicher auch daran liegt, dass man beim AM einfach zentraler sitzt.
> 
> Ein Eingelenker wächst enorm mit einem guten Dämpfer und hat heute damit aufgeschlossen zu den Mehrgelenkkonstruktionen, die zum Teil sehr aufwenig sind und mehr PR als eine tatsächliche Leistungssteigerung erbringen.



scheint ja eine sehr valide Meinung zu sein...


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. Februar 2012)

Glaube Eingelenker/Viergelenker haben keinen grossen Unterschied mehr, aber das werde ich hoffentlich bald wissen. 

Hier der Cyclocrosser, welcher mich im Moment im Wald begleitet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (25. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> scheint ja eine sehr valide Meinung zu sein...



Valider und fundierter als Deine zumindest ... 

Ich garantiere Dir, dass Du im Blindtest nicht zwischen Ein- und Viergelenker unterscheiden könntest


----------



## Ge!st (25. Februar 2012)

@der-gute

Meine Aussage stützt sich auf die gemachten Erfahrungen mit beiden Systemen und es handelt sich um meine persönliche Meinung.

Ich behaupte nicht, dass Mehrgelenksysteme keine Berechtigung haben, nur das diese generell den Eingelankter überlegen sind, beim heutigen Stand der Dämpfertechnologie, stimmt so einfach nicht.


----------



## OldSchool (26. Februar 2012)

Naja, spätestens beim Bremsen ist alles klar.


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....


vorher wird noch schwäbisch gebremst...


----------



## trailterror (26. Februar 2012)

MT6 oder 8?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Naja, spätestens beim Bremsen ist alles klar.



Stimmt, Eingelenker lassen sich wesentlich kontrollierter an der Gripgrenze bremsen

G.


----------



## OldSchool (26. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt, Eingelenker lassen sich wesentlich kontrollierter an der Gripgrenze bremsen
> 
> G.


----------



## blutbuche (26. Februar 2012)

@der gute :  ... ich fahr´beides - und beides hat seine berechtigung .-


----------



## sdupit (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, bin nun stolzer Besitzer dieses Helius FR







Leider sind die Gelenkabdeckkappen (ich hoffe das ist das richtige Wort) arg mitgenommen ... Ein Teil ist vermackt, ein anderes verblichen (wird lila), ein weiteres hat garkeine Farbe mehr. Hier einmal Rot eingekreist:






Aus optischen gründen, würde ich gerne alle (soweit das geht) entweder neu erwerben oder alternativ in Stand setzen lassen.

Deswegen meine Fragen:

Wenn neu kaufen:
wo? hat nicolai sowas noch rumfliegen?
wie teuer?

Wenn in Stand setzen:
wo?
wie?
wie teuer?

Gibts es Alternativen? 
Sind die Teile Baugleich zu aktuelleren Modellen? Dieses sollte von 2004 sein oder ?!

Was ist eure Meinung?

Ich hoffe ich bin hier zumindest einigermaßen richtig mit meinem "FR" xD
Sry wenn nicht^^

MfG


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2012)

du kannst die vorspanndeckel entweder bei nicolai neu kaufen, kosten 2,70â¬ bzw. 4,09â¬ je nach GrÃ¶Ãe. denke die sind immer noch baugleich bei den aktuellen modellen.
andere mÃ¶glichkeit wÃ¤re sie neu eloxieren zu lassen. geht auch, ich fÃ¤nde den aufwand allerdings zu hoch wenn sie aussehen sollen wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (26. Februar 2012)

Chices Bike, aber der Hinterreifen ist falsch rum drauf - zumindest wenn man der Beschriftung glauben will. Wenn das gewollt ist, habe ich nix gesagt.


----------



## sdupit (26. Februar 2012)

Midgetman schrieb:


> Chices Bike, aber der Hinterreifen ist falsch rum drauf - zumindest wenn man der Beschriftung glauben will. Wenn das gewollt ist, habe ich nix gesagt.



Ist bereits geändert ;D Das erste Bild ist noch vom Vorbesitzer... 
Da war die Pelle noch gegen die Laufrichtung drauf.

@ sluette
Habe ich richtig gezählt und mich ausgedrückt, wenn ich sage, dass ich
5 große Vorspanndeckel (4 für den Umlenkhebel und 1 fürs gelenk überm Tretlager) und 4 kleine tiefere Vorspanndeckel für den Horstlink brauche?

Nicht das ich dem Vincent am Telefon murx erzähle und dann was falsches geliefert bekomme^^


----------



## Triple F (26. Februar 2012)

FÃ¼r ein Lager am Horst Link oder Umlenkhebel benÃ¶tigst Du je eine Vorspannmutter (Art.-No. 40300030; 5,59 â¬) und -deckel (Art.-No. 40300023; 4,08 â¬). Die entsprechenden Bestellnummern fÃ¼r das Schwingenlager lauten 40300035 (5,59 â¬) und 40300041 (4,08 â¬). Falls nur eine Seite der Vorspanneinheit ausgetauscht werden muss, kannst Du natÃ¼rlich auch nur das jeweilige Teil ordern.


----------



## sdupit (27. Februar 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Für ein Lager am Horst Link oder Umlenkhebel benötigst Du je eine Vorspannmutter (Art.-No. 40300030; 5,59 ) und -deckel (Art.-No. 40300023; 4,08 ). Die entsprechenden Bestellnummern für das Schwingenlager lauten 40300035 (5,59 ) und 40300041 (4,08 ).



Also erstmal danke für die Mühe, habe grade über die Artikelnummer den Order Generator gefunden, zusammen mit deinem Post ist mir dann das Licht aufgegangen. 

Allerdings gibt es zwei Unstimmigkeiten:

1. Die Artikelnummern passen irgendwie nicht zu denen die ich rausgefunden habe... (siehe Bild unten)
2. Am Horstlink sind 2x 19mm- und am Umlenker 2x 25mm-Vorspanneinheiten die können doch egtl. nicht die gleiche Artikelnummer haben, oder?! (Hast du vielleicht ein anderes Model ausgewählt?)

Ich komme auf folgende Rechnung um alle schwarzen Vorspanndeckel & -muttern (ausgenommen die Edelstahlvorspannmutter) auszutauschen:






*Ist das so korrekt?
Wenn ja gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese (gegen Aufpreis) auch farbig z.B. in blau oder rot elox zu bekommen quasi extralove-Ersatzteile?* 

Sorry wenn ich euch hier Löscher in den Bauch frage... 
ist mein erstes Nicolai und da ich mir es nicht selber so aufgebaut habe, würde ich gerne meinen eigenen Touch reinbringen ;D


----------



## Triple F (27. Februar 2012)

Habe ein älteres FR-Modell und daher mir daher direkt ein Angebot für das Umrüsten azf Gleitlager geben lassen. Evtl haben sich die Dimensionen der Vorspanneinheiten doch geändert. Das hatte ich zwar vermutet, wurde aber nicht offiziell bestätigt.


----------



## bikekermet (4. März 2012)

Servus die Wadeln,
die Stückliste ist nun zusammengesetzt, echtes Sahneteil. Gewicht 15kg ist vollkommen ok...es fährt sich echt Klasse!!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1072319


----------



## bikekermet (4. März 2012)

nur das vorderrad geht nochmal zurück, die CK in pewter ist fast silber und passt nicht zur Hinterradnabe. daher ist auf dem Bild keine VR Scheibe zu sehen. Werde erstmal mit meinen 540DT Swiss fahren aber die sind auch ok ;-)


----------



## nicolai.fan (4. März 2012)

wieso ist der Dämpfer unten eingehängt ?


----------



## bikekermet (4. März 2012)

die Frage verstehe ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (4. März 2012)

Er meint wieso der Dämpfer am Umlenkhebel im untersten Loch fetgeschraubt ist. Das ist der kürzeste Federweg


----------



## evel (4. März 2012)

er meint wieso du es auf den wenigsten Federweg eingestellt hast!





bikekermet schrieb:


> die Frage verstehe ich nicht


----------



## nicolai.fan (4. März 2012)

Danke Jungs


----------



## bikekermet (4. März 2012)

ja kein Geheimnis...schenkt man der beschreibung glauben fährt sich der rahmen so effektiver auf einer tour


----------



## bikekermet (4. März 2012)

aber die anderen positionen werden als nächstes getrstet ;-)


----------



## stuk (4. März 2012)

???
die zweite von oben wird seitens nicolai für tour und "nicht so heftiges Gelände" empfohlen!!!
damit habe ich auch top erfahrung gemacht, noch tiefer würde ich den dämpfer aber nicht einhängen. dann hätte ich mein CC behalten oder ein RC gekauft.
viel spaß beim ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikekermet (4. März 2012)

ok danke fürs aufschlauen...an die Federwege muss ich mich langsam gewöhnen...aber wird bestimmt schnell gehen


----------



## hands diamond (5. März 2012)

Hi Leute, brauche Eure Hilfe. Fahre zur Zeit noch den DHX5 (Coil) und überlege mir, den CCDB Coil zu holen. Folgende Fragen stellen sich nun:

- Fahre eine 400er-Feder im Fox, passt ganz gut (wiege duschfertig 74kg). Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass man im CCDB tendenziell eine weichere Feder nehmen sollte. Welche würdet ihr nehmen? 400er oder erst mal die 350er?

- Noob Frage: Was brauche ich neben dem Federbein an Buchsen etc. und in welchen Abmessungen? Muss da irgendwo was eingepresst werden, oder kann ich einfach alles zusammenstecken? Habe den ULH für 216mm, also kenne ich zumindest meine Einbaulänge schon mal. 

- Wer einen Vergleich zwischen dem DHX5 und den CCDB hat, kann seine Erfahrungen gerne posten. Hauptgrund weshalb ich mich für den CCDB interessiere ist, dass mir die Druckstufe am Fox deutlich zu schnell ist.

Danke schon mal, Dirk


----------



## Ge!st (5. März 2012)

Cane Creek Spring Calculator:

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. März 2012)

Hallo,

ist der Abstand vom Umwerfer/Kettenblatt normal so ?
Dämpfer steht auf 30%Sag bei 216 Dämpfer und -11 Dämpferhalter.


----------



## manurie (6. März 2012)

Was haste für einen Umwerfer? Normal steht doch im Datenblatt des Umwerfers drin, welchen Abstand du zum Kettenblatt haben musst, daran ändert auch der Federweg nichts. Deswegen würde ich mir auch keinen Stress machen, ob das Ding höher oder tiefer montiert ist. Wenns funktioniert ist es gut.

Biste schon dein Nonius losgeworden?

Schnipp
Ich bin bei meinem Aufbau auch noch nicht viel weiter gekommen, viel Stress im Job und dadurch wenig Zeit. Jedenfalls liegt der Hinterbau vom Helius schon mindestens 2 Wochen rum. Nächste Woche werde ich wahrscheinlich da was machen können.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. März 2012)

Im Datenblatt habe ich nichts gefunden. Mit dem Abstand meine ich, die Höhe des Umwerfers zum KB.

Nonius wird nicht mehr verkauft und bekommt nun meine Freundin.


----------



## manurie (6. März 2012)

Meiner Freundin bräuchte ich sowas Feines nicht zu geben. 
Der reicht auch das Stahlross, sprich Damenrad, um zur nächsten Eisdiele zu cruisen. Die hat da keine höheren Ziele, wie bergauf und bergrunter zufahren. Ist aber ok.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. März 2012)

Wollte mein Nonius nicht verschenken und so ist es die beste Lösung !

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp zum Abstand ?


----------



## acid-driver (6. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand einen Tipp zum Abstand ?



ausprobieren  
im voll eingefederten zustand des dämpfers sollte umwerfer gerade so nicht auf der schwinge aufliegen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. März 2012)

Das habe ich gemacht und passt gerade so ! 
Aber der Umwerfer muss deshalb sehr hoch montiert werden. 
Ist das so OK ? 
Evtl. doch ein Bash montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (6. März 2012)

Ist normal so, tut der Schaltperformance bei mir jedenfalls keinen Abbruch..


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. März 2012)

Danke.
Dann suche ich mal jetzt eine Gabel...


----------



## Fledermausland (7. März 2012)

das problem mit dem umwerfer hatte ich damals auch. das problem ist, dass die kette auf dem umwerferblech schleifen wird, wenn du das kleine kettenblatt benutzt. mich hat das total genervt! hatte mir extra einen 2 fach umwerfer mit kürzerem umwerferblech geholt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

Welches Modell hast du genommen?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du genommen?



shimano slx 2 fach funzt bombe.


----------



## Fledermausland (7. März 2012)

genau der wars. die 100%tige schaltperformance habe ich bei dem rad aber nie richtig hinbekommen. daher war es noch ein grund mehr für mich auf 1x10 zu wechseln


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Hmmm bei mir schleift nichts


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm bei mir schleift nichts



ja bei mir  schleift es ein wenig,- aber nur in den gängen die ich ehh nicht benötige.


----------



## manurie (7. März 2012)

Ich lese weiterhin interessiert mit, weil meine Komponenten noch gar nicht so richtig feststehen.

Kurbel will ich jetzt SLX nehmen und 2fach-Umwerfer, statt HS.
Gabel wie Lyric ist eigentlich fester Bestandteil und auch die Felgen ZTR Flow, Schaltwerk wie Umwerfer + Shifter soll Sram x9 sein. Bei Bremsen bin ich ganz unschlüssig, ne avid elixir 5 wie ich schon habe, solls nicht sein und über den Rest wie Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht.

Den Laufradsatz lasse ich dann einspeichen, muss da mal beim örtlichen Radsportladen in Bliesransbach(Grossraum Saarbrücken) nachfragen ob der das kann, machte echt nen kompetenten Eindruck. Der hat mir mal Innenlager + Kassette für unverschämte 5 montiert.  Ansonsten muss ich was in Wuppertal suchen oder Umgebung, bloss am WE habe ich wenig Zeit dafür, da ich in der Woche meist in Saarbrücken oder deutschlandweit unterwegs bin.

Und ich werde das AM entweihen von Made in Germany, der Hinterbau wird in Frankreich enteloxiert, dort gepulvert bzw. neueloxiert. Da komme ich nächste Woche Montag hin, ich hoffe es, fahr praktisch von Luxembourg nach SB dort vorbei. Ich hoffe die können alles machen wie ich mir das vorstelle, eben auch Kleinteile wie Kabelführungen usw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (7. März 2012)

@ mzaskar: bei Dir schleift nix weil Du auch 3fach fährst, oder? die 2facher brauchen kürzere Käfige oder alternativ siehts komisch aus.
Mein 3fach XTR schaltet/wirft perfekt und schleift nicht.


----------



## trailterror (7. März 2012)

@manurie

Ich kann dir die xt bremse empfehlen...zur sattelstütze: entscheide erstmal ob teleskop oder nicht. Wenn verstellbar: mit oder ohne remote...dann kannst du konkreter werden


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Bremsen = Hope  Stütze Reverb  oder kauf dir doch die neue Crankbrothers Kronolog und berichte uns wie sie funktioniert


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> @ mzaskar: bei Dir schleift nix weil Du auch 3fach fährst, oder? die 2facher brauchen kürzere Käfige oder alternativ siehts komisch aus.
> Mein 3fach XTR schaltet/wirft perfekt und schleift nicht.




stimmt und ich stehe dazu


----------



## sluette (7. März 2012)

ich habe noch einen 2fach slx hier liegen, einmal gefahren. falls jemand also interesse hat...


----------



## hömma (7. März 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich habe noch einen 2fach slx hier liegen, einmal gefahren. falls jemand also interesse hat...



Hat ne PN. 

Ist es denn der SLX 667 mit der Klemme oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

Hoffentlich war ich früher mit der PN !


----------



## hömma (7. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war ich früher mit der PN !



LOL

Ich lasse dir den Vortritt. Schließlich hast du deinen Rahmen ja schon.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2012)

Hallo,

hab noch einen neuen Mavic Deetraks LFRS bei mir liegen. 
Kann ich den LFRS am AM fahren oder ist der zuviel des Guten?


----------



## Kontragonist (9. März 2012)

Da lÃ¤sst sich leicht ein halbes Kilo sparen â das macht an den LaufrÃ¤dern schon Sinn, wenn man die Reichweite erhÃ¶hen will 

Andererseits vernichtet ein LRS auch schnell mal ein halbes Kilo Euros  â¦


----------



## Ge!st (9. März 2012)

Warum solltest du die Mavic Deetraks nicht im AM fahren können, ich habe z.B. im AM die Marvic Deemax drin. Du kannst dir ja später immer noch leichtere Laufräder kaufen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2012)

Der LFRS wiegt gute 2200 Gramm und ich bin ja kein Leichtgewicht...
Welcher Satz mit 1700 Gramm gibt es zu bezahlbaren Preisen?


----------



## Kontragonist (9. März 2012)

Das ist mMn. ein Schnapp:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/478794/cat/all


----------



## tommi101 (9. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das ist mMn. ein Schnapp:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/478794/cat/all



Den fahre ich auch, sowohl mit ZTR-Flow im Helius AM (mit ProII) als auch ganz neu mit der Evo Nabe und Crest Felge im Hardtail. Finde es schwer bezgl. Preis/Leistung was besseres zu finden. Und die Hope Naben lassen sich auf jeden Standard leicht umbauen. Den Sound muss man allerdings mögen....für stille Romantik in der Natur ist das nix. 
Rrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Kontragonist (9. März 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Rrrrrrrrrrr...





Kann man da mit mehr Fett noch um ein paar Dezibel eindämmen? Ich hatte bisher noch keine Veranlassung, die Pro II zu öffnen


----------



## Midgetman (9. März 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> für stille Romantik in der Natur ist das nix.



Du sollst ja auch treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. März 2012)

das ist aber alles nur temporär...
im hope forum gibt's da schon ne menge diskussion drüber. 
love it or leave it !


----------



## tommi101 (9. März 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> love it or leave it !



So siehts aus.......neben Sound und Kompatiblität spricht auf jeden Fall auch die Haltbarkeit für Hope Naben. I like!


----------



## Kontragonist (9. März 2012)

I love it! Aber der gereifte sonntÃ¤gliche SpaziergÃ¤nger erschrickt schonmal brÃ¼skiert â und ich tÃ¤tâs doch gerne allen recht machen


----------



## hömma (9. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das ist mMn. ein Schnapp:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/478794/cat/all



Wow, danke für den Hinweis! Tatsächlich ein sehr interessantes Angebot. Die Kombi Hope Pro2 Evo und ZTR Flow steht bei mir gerade auch weit oben in der Wunschliste. Wie sieht es mit den Speichen aus? Sind die halbwegs sinnvoll bei einem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 80kg mit Ausrüstung? Die meisten fahren bei der Naben/Felgen-Kombination ja eher die D-Light oder CX-Ray.


----------



## stuk (9. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> I love it! Aber der gereifte sonntÃ¤gliche SpaziergÃ¤nger erschrickt schonmal brÃ¼skiert â und ich tÃ¤tâs doch gerne allen recht machen



das sehe ich sogar als Vorteil, so wird man frÃ¼h wahrgenommen. und muss nicht rufen oder sonst was.

AuÃerdem finde ich es immer klasse wenn der Hintermann/Frau mit dem Freilauf "Druck" macht. Meine Freundin und ich kommunizieren regelrecht auf dem Trail mit den Hopes


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es immer klasse wenn der Hintermann/Frau mit dem Freilauf "Druck" macht. Meine Freundin und ich kommunizieren regelrecht auf dem Trail mit den Hopes



lol...  

egal was bei meinem sohn am Rad rann kommt oder weggelassen werden kann.

die laute Hope ist ein muss.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. März 2012)

Hope ist was für Krawallbrüder, Chris King ist was für akustische Ästheten


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2012)

Und für reiche Leute....


----------



## Ti-Max (9. März 2012)

Falsch, für langfristig und wirtschaftlich denkende Leute  Es gibt nichts schöneres, als kein Optimierungspotential mehr am Rad zu haben. Das Kapitel Laufräder habe ich vor Jahren für mich abgeschlossen 

Wobei Hope keine schlechte Wahl ist, aber der Sound nervt mich persönlich einfach. Von der Variabilität sind sie den Kings deutlich überlegen, dann hört es aber auch schon auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (9. März 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Wow, danke für den Hinweis! Tatsächlich ein sehr interessantes Angebot. Die Kombi Hope Pro2 Evo und ZTR Flow steht bei mir gerade auch weit oben in der Wunschliste. Wie sieht es mit den Speichen aus? Sind die halbwegs sinnvoll bei einem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 80kg mit Ausrüstung? Die meisten fahren bei der Naben/Felgen-Kombination ja eher die D-Light oder CX-Ray.



So ein krasser Schnapper ist´s auch nicht, bei www.wiggle.com gibt's grad wieder 20% auf alles ab 130,-, da kommt der Hope/Flow Satz ein bisschen über 300,- EUR 

Hab meine auch da her, lief alles tip top..


----------



## Kontragonist (9. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts schöneres, als kein Optimierungspotential mehr am Rad zu haben.
> ()
> Aktuell beratungsresistent gegen: () Kettenführungen, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und Riser > 650 mm Breite



Quatsch nich 



 Sorry, konnt mich nicht beherrschen  nix für ungut, ist ja jedermanns subjektiver Eindruck, wann kein Optimierungspotential mehr an der Möhre ist


----------



## Ti-Max (9. März 2012)

Der war gut  Aber wie gesagt, bei den Laufrädern bin ich fertig 

Muß ich auch mal aktualisieren, da momentan ein Hirschgeweih mit 685 mm (!!!) montiert ist. Wo ist mein Rohrschneider ...


----------



## hömma (9. März 2012)

provester schrieb:


> So ein krasser Schnapper ist´s auch nicht, bei www.wiggle.com gibt's grad wieder 20% auf alles ab 130,-, da kommt der Hope/Flow Satz ein bisschen über 300,- EUR
> 
> Hab meine auch da her, lief alles tip top..



Nicht schlecht, wobei ein hangebautes Speer Laufrad sicherlich den geringen Mehrpreis wert sein sollte. Hab mir jetzt mal ein Angebot für einen individuellen LRS erstellen lassen, mit anderen Speichen und Nippeln und den passenden Adaptern. Andererseits fahre ich momentan auch einen Discounter-LRS von Actionsports und der hat bis jetzt auch erstaunlich lange ohne nachzentrieren überlebt.

Zum Thema Geräuschkulisse: Ich empfinde einen lauten Freilauf auch nicht als störend. Meine DT240S ist auch nicht gerade leise, nachdem ich sie eingefahren habe. Bergauf und in der Ebene wird eh getreten und auf dem Trail schont man die Stimme und verhindert, dass die Leute bei einem ruhigen aber bestimmten "Achtung" statt langsam zur Seite zu gehen, erschreckt im Kreis springen.


----------



## Midgetman (9. März 2012)

Ich empfehle "Pingelingeling" - führt in 60% der Fälle zu allgemeiner Heiterkeit (in Ostwestfalen!), 39% der anderen Waldbenutzer gehen einfach zur Seite (etwas langweilig) und dem letzen Prozent ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2012)

Mein Aufbau vom AM hat immer neue Rückschläge...
Leider ist der LFRS mit einem falschen Hinterrad. ********... 

Naja, am 5.Mai geht es in den Vinschgau und dann muss es fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (9. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> ...
> Leider ist der LFRS mit einem falschen Hinterrad. ********...
> ...



was passt nicht ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2012)

Hinterachse ist für Schnellspanner. Umbau geht nicht und gehen jetzt zurück !


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

Erst arbeite ich am Fahrergewicht dann am Bikegewicht


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

ist schon ein Unterschied


----------



## no_budgeT (10. März 2012)

KLAR ist das ein Unterschied!
Das eine ist ein Nicolai!
Bei dem anderen fehlt der Korb am Lenker!


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2012)




----------



## sluette (10. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erst arbeite ich am Fahrergewicht dann am Bikegewicht



16,44Kg ? hätte ich bei deiner kiste nicht gedacht. mein altes AM kam auf 16,7kg aber mit HS und und den nicht leichten Hope AM4 wheels...


----------



## Ge!st (10. März 2012)

Ich frage mich grade, wo bei dem Bike das Gewicht herkommt, denn es ist ca. 200g schwerer als mein AM mit AFR-Unterrohr, Hammerschmidt und Deemax Laufräder?

Mit einer Titanfeder für den Dämpfer wäre das AM oben so schwer wie meine Bike, aber trotzdem, wäre es dann immer noch hoch für den Aufbau...


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2012)

Ein paar Teile sind gekommen.

Danke an KHUJAND und BERGAB !


----------



## Kontragonist (10. März 2012)

So weit so gut â weiter in dem Stil 



PS: ist der Durolux-Schriftzug unter Lack? Wenn nicht: runter damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2012)

Ich glaube der Schriftzug ist nur ein Aufkleber...

Würde den glaube entfernen, wenn es geht.

Jetzt brauche ich noch Laufräder.


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2012)

sieht schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus !!!  !


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

Bis auf die SLX-Kurbel nett. Es gibt soviele schöne Kurbeln, ausser Hammerschmidt , warum immer diesen SLX-Kram... Ne schwarze XT, oder auch eine silberne, ist doch nicht soviel teurer...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (10. März 2012)

Was ist an einer XT-Kurbel so viel besser als an einer SLX?

Die HS ist optisch sicher keine Schönheit und hat auch etwa mehr Gewicht, doch nach Monaten im Einsatz hat mich die HS mit ihren positiven Qualitäten überzeugt. Das wollte ich nur gesagt haben, es kann und soll jeder das an sein Bike montieren, was gefällt.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

Es soll jeder auch ranschrauben, was er will. Aber ich finde die SLX-Kurbel selten hässlich, da bin ich wohl auch nicht der Einzige, und ich verstehe nicht, dass viele sich die feinsten Teile ans Bike schrauben, und dann nur SLX als Kurbel. Gilt jetzt nicht für Marcos Rad, was ja eher Richtung Mittelklasse geht, was auch absolut in Ordnung ist, aber in letzter Zeit sehe ich an sehr guten Rädern diese hässliche Kurbel und das war es dann mit den guten Rädern...

Von Hammerschmidt wirst Du mich nie überzeugen können, aber ich habe auch nichts dagegen, dass Du sie gut findest 

Um Geld und wieviel besser ist XT oder was auch immer geht es nicht, mit dem Argument müsstest Du Deinen ganzen Fuhrpark überarbeiten, und ich mein Rad gleich mit 

Ich bin ja bekennender Shimano-Fan und werde nie diesen Sram-Kram mit DX-Niveau von 1993 fahren, aber mit der SLX-Kurbel haben sie den m.E. schönen LX- bzw. Hone-Vorgänger einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Aber wahrscheinlich fehlt es mir an ästhetischem Fortschritt 

Sorry, aber ich kann diese Kurbel nicht mehr sehen, versaut für mich jedes Rad. Musste jetzt mal raus, nichts für ungut. Also bitte wieder XT kaufen für nen Zwanni mehr und auf den Tune-Würger verzichten und Hope für nen Zwanni weniger nehmen


Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2012)

Was heißt hier Mittelklasse ?  
Aufbau sollte von den Kosten nur im Rahmen bleiben. 
Wo bekomme ich eine schwarze XT für 70 Euro ? Nehme ich sofort...

Obwohl... du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht.... 
SLX kommt an das Nonius und ich hole mir eine XT...


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was heiÃt hier Mittelklasse ?
> Aufbau sollte von den Kosten nur im Rahmen bleiben.
> Wo bekomme ich eine schwarze XT fÃ¼r 70 Euro ? Nehme ich sofort...
> 
> ...



Billig ist nicht immer gÃ¼nstig, wie man an der SLX sieht. Habe nur auf die Schnelle die normalen Preise im Netz verglichen 

Mittelklasse heisst z.B. Durolux, aber ich fahre auch nur eine 232,50 â¬ Gabel und bin zufrieden. So what Wie gesagt, man kann mit Massen an Geld auch richtig schei$$ Bikes aufbauen.

Das Bike wird schon vernÃ¼nftig werden, immerhin sehe ich da ein Schaltwerk, das lÃ¤sst hoffen 

Und hau den SLX-Rotz an Nonius, das hast Du ja mit Rohloff schon genug versaut


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2012)

Thorsten du bist nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Nonius ist zerlegt/Rohloff verkauft/Rad wird für meine Freundin aufgebaut. 

Wie kannst DU mit so einer günstigen Gabel überhaupt fahren ? 

Die Durolux macht einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck !


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Es soll jeder auch ranschrauben, was er will. Aber ich finde die SLX-Kurbel selten hässlich, da bin ich wohl auch nicht der Einzige, und ich verstehe nicht, dass viele sich die feinsten Teile ans Bike schrauben, und dann nur SLX als Kurbel. Gilt jetzt nicht für Marcos Rad, was ja eher Richtung Mittelklasse geht, was auch absolut in Ordnung ist, aber in letzter Zeit sehe ich an sehr guten Rädern diese hässliche Kurbel und das war es dann mit den guten Rädern...
> 
> Von Hammerschmidt wirst Du mich nie überzeugen können, aber ich habe auch nichts dagegen, dass Du sie gut findest
> 
> ...





Ti-Max schrieb:


> Billig ist nicht immer günstig, wie man an der SLX sieht. Habe nur auf die Schnelle die normalen Preise im Netz verglichen
> 
> Mittelklasse heisst z.B. Durolux, aber ich fahre auch nur eine 232,50  Gabel und bin zufrieden. So what Wie gesagt, man kann mit Massen an Geld auch richtig schei$$ Bikes aufbauen.
> 
> ...



Hast du getrunken?

Niemand zieht dich hier wegen deinen Beratungsresitenzen auf, lass die anderen halt die SLX dran schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

Lies mal meinen Post richtig, bevor Du hier so ein Geschwätz abfeuerst.

Ich glaube, der Marco hat das schon richtig verstanden.

Ach nochwas: Ich bin immer wieder erstaut, wie sehr sich Leute von meiner Signatur angegriffen fühlen. Ich bin seit der Stunde 0 des MTB dabei, habe wirklich alles probiert, und weiss, was ich brauche und was ich nicht brauche. Akzeptiere das einfach. Und wenn Du an Dein Rad eine Rohloff mit Hammerschmidt und Pinion dranhaben musst, dann bin ich der letzte, der was dagegen hat, weil es mir einfach Latte ist. Latte sein hat was mit Toleranz zu tun 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Thorsten du bist nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand.
> 
> Nonius ist zerlegt/Rohloff verkauft/Rad wird für meine Freundin aufgebaut.
> 
> Wie kannst DU mit so einer günstigen Gabel überhaupt fahren ?



Mag sein, einige Dinge lösen sich von selbst 

Gabeln sind bei mir immer Verschleiteile, dürfen nie teuer sein, zumal ich im Gegensatz zum Heck, vorne völlig unsensibel bin  Haupsache schlägt nicht durch und federt schnell zurück 

Durolux ist ja schon lange kein Geheimtipp mehr


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mag sein, einige Dinge lösen sich von selbst
> 
> Gabeln sind bei mir immer Verschleiteile, dürfen nie teuer sein, zumal ich im Gegensatz zum Heck, vorne völlig unsensibel bin  Haupsache schlägt nicht durch und federt schnell zurück
> 
> Durolux ist ja schon lange kein Geheimtipp mehr



Wenn ich mir deine Bilder so ansehe sollte deine Zunge noch stärker vom Verschleiss betroffen als die Gabel - Ich hoffe du fährst mit Biss-Schutz


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

Ist die Rohloff-Fraktion jetzt gegen mich...


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ist die Rohloff-Fraktion jetzt gegen mich...



Ich denke das kannst du doch locker ab, oder ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall, aber Deinen Witz habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden, aber ist mir auch latte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (10. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Und wenn Du an Dein Rad eine Rohloff mit Hammerschmidt und Pinion dranhaben musst, dann bin ich der letzte, der was dagegen hat, weil es mir einfach Latte ist. Latte sein hat was mit Toleranz zu tun



Und SLX ist nicht Latte?


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich frage, warum es denn SLX sein muss, oder ob ich sage, dass er es nicht darf. Aber das war jetzt so fein, oder. Fährst Du auch Rohloff


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2012)

.... signaturen provozieren halt oft ...: ...


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Lies mal meinen Post richtig, bevor Du hier so ein Geschwätz abfeuerst.
> 
> Ich glaube, der Marco hat das schon richtig verstanden.
> 
> ...





Spiel halt nicht immer den Outlaw.

Deine Signatur wirkt rückwärtsgewandt und deutet eher auf Intoleranz als auf Toleranz hin. Geht zumindest mir so.


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2012)

... ist man ein outlaw , wenn man geschmack hat ...  ... duckundweg - gut´nacht ....


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Spiel halt nicht immer den Outlaw.
> 
> Deine Signatur wirkt rückwärtsgewandt und deutet eher auf Intoleranz als auf Toleranz hin. Geht zumindest mir so.



Deine Interpretation, nicht meine Intention. Aber ist doch egal, oder  Wir müssen ja keine Freunde werden, zumal wir technisch doch nicht kompatibel sind 

Aber ich werde den Gedanken nicht los, dass einige wie die Bluthunde nur darauf warten, dass jemand etwas Streitbares schreibt, damit man Haare spalten kann. Ist nicht meine Welt, sorry, aber wenn man es braucht, sagt dass doch viel über die reale Person ausserhalb des anonymen Netzes. Ich habe täglich mit solchen Gestalten in der Realität zu tun, dass muss ich mir auch nicht noch in meiner Freizeit geben. So long, ride on 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... ist man ein outlaw , wenn man geschmack hat ...  ... duckundweg - gut´nacht ....



Manche haben halt schlechten Geschmack.


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Deine Interpretation, nicht meine Intention. Aber ist doch egal, oder  Wir müssen ja keine Freunde werden, zumal wir technisch doch nicht kompatibel sind



Auf jeden Fall das Shova und Nicolai. 

Ändere deine Post nicht so oft während ich schreibe. Komme gar nicht mit dem lesen nach.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

Tja, Kettenschaltungen sind halt doch schneller ... 

Während Du noch Deinen Leerweg überbrückst, hab ich das Ritzelpaket schon dreimal durch  (Ironiesymbol, Anmerkung des Verfassers  )


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Tja, Kettenschaltungen sind halt doch schneller ...



Der war gut !



Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2012)

Ich glaube jetzt können wir ins Bett gehen.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. März 2012)

Nein, James Bond läuft, ein Muss für jeden Rohloff-Fan und für mich 

Jetzt haben wir uns genug duelliert, so dass wir unsere Geschlechtsteile der eigentlichen Verwendung wieder zuführen sollten 

Gute Nacht


----------



## evel (11. März 2012)

der muss ich mir merken 


Jetzt haben wir uns genug duelliert, so dass wir unsere Geschlechtsteile der eigentlichen Verwendung wieder zuführen sollten 

Gute Nacht [/quote]


----------



## stuk (11. März 2012)

danke thorsten.....jetzt ist es auch hier zum kotzen geworden.


----------



## Triple F (11. März 2012)

Verbaler Chain-Suck eben...


----------



## Ti-Max (11. März 2012)

Ach, und daran bin ich jetzt schuld ... 

Der Abstieg hat schon lange vorher begonnnen...

Aber egal, lieber weniger posten und mehr fahren, was ich jetzt auch machen werde


----------



## stuk (11. März 2012)

Du hast eben eigene Meinungen und wir lassen Dich damit auch in Ruhe....
dann solltest Du aber auch andere Leutz "Traumaufbauten" (für Marco entsteht da grade sein Biketraum) nicht als Mittelklasse bezeichnen und wenn dir die SLX nicht gefällt, ist das ja ok aber dies gleich als Rotz zu bezeichnen ist nicht sehr förderlich.

ich bin rauß (Radfahren)
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (11. März 2012)

Ich glaube, der Marco ist der Einzige, der mich verstanden hat. Der Rest tritt nur nach und das ist peinlich. Ich bin auch raus, viel Spass weiterhin beim gegenseitigen Beweihräuchern.

Und mein lieber Stuk, Du bist auch nicht die heilige Madonna hier, also schön langsam, am Besten Du liest mal, was ich denn genau geschrieben habe und nicht Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang reissen, um eine falsche Meinung zu begründen ...

Werden bei Euch eigentlich die ganzen Smileys nicht angezeigt, die sind nicht unwesentlich, um zu verstehen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2012)

Ich wollte doch nur einen Zwischenstand zeigen und habe alles richtig verstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnapsi (11. März 2012)

Ich stehe dazu, finde die SLX-Kurbel von 2011 optisch eine der schönsten Kurbeln überhaupt. Gewichtstechnisch türlich nicht, aber für die imho fast unschlagbare Optik der SLX nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Da man die 11er häufig sieht, scheint es nicht nur mir so zu gehen. Technisch ist es ja eh total egal welche. XTR gefällt mir nur die alte FC-M970 fast so gut. Aber Geschmack ist numal Geschmack, da hat jeder seinen eigenen.


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2012)

.... und  das  alles wegen ´ner slx kurbel .. ....


----------



## OldSchool (11. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Werden bei Euch eigentlich die ganzen Smileys nicht angezeigt, die sind nicht unwesentlich, um zu verstehen...



Naja, Smileys lassen abwertende Äußerungen halt nicht verschwinden.

P.S.: War der Bond wenigstens gut.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. März 2012)

Also, Marco ist nicht angepisst, was auch nie meine Absicht war, ich werde zukünftig einige Dinge für mich behalten und der Bond war gut, auch wenn ich ihn mal wieder nicht zu Ende geschaut habe.

Eigentlich ist alles in bester Ordnung 

Ein AM kann ich leider nicht beitragen, somit bin ich vorerst fertig 

Radfahren entspannt wirklich

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2012)

Mich macht Radfahren aggressiv im Moment. Letzte Woche 2 mal gestürzt und heute einen Plattfuß. 
Mist... Hoffentlich ist das AM bald fertig... Und das Nonius für die Freundin...


----------



## Midgetman (11. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nein, James Bond läuft, ein Muss für jeden Rohloff-Fan und für mich



Wieso, kannste bei Deiner Rohloff auch auf Knopfdruck Öl auf dem Trail verteilen um Verfolger in die Botanik zu jagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. März 2012)

seine Rohloff?


----------



## Midgetman (11. März 2012)

Äh, naja...


----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> danke thorsten.....jetzt ist es auch hier zum kotzen geworden.



Jetzt hab ich mir extra eine Auszeit genommen mit der Hoffnung, dass sich das hier wieder bessert


----------



## Ti-Max (11. März 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir extra eine Auszeit genommen mit der Hoffnung, dass sich das hier wieder bessert



Der Schuldige ist doch bereits identifiziert. Solange ich noch hier bin, solltest Du Deine Auszeit verlängern


----------



## wolfi_1 (11. März 2012)

Jaja, ich glaube unser guter Ti-Max möchte irgenwann so Leuten wie Peter446688 Konkurrenz machen.

Aber wozu gibt es denn eine Ignorier-Liste hier im Forum ....  *click* und *weg*

Das wars dann.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## OldSchool (11. März 2012)

Na soweit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen.;-)


----------



## guru39 (11. März 2012)

was hab ich verpasst


----------



## Kontragonist (11. März 2012)

Leude: Bleibt mal alle cool, krempelt die Hemdsärmel wieder runter und kehrt zur gewohnten sachlichen Produktivität zurück 

Peace


----------



## sluette (11. März 2012)

ich wander aus ins liteville forum...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (11. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ...... krempelt die Hemdsärmel wieder runter.........



Das ist der falsche Ansatz, wir sind ja keine Griechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der Schuldige ist doch bereits identifiziert. Solange ich noch hier bin, solltest Du Deine Auszeit verlängern



ach, so ein quatsch 

Jetzt reißen sich mal alle schön zusammen, morgen ist ein neuer Tag, die Sonne scheint und wir haben uns wieder alle lieb


----------



## Kontragonist (12. März 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Jetzt reißen sich mal alle schön zusammen, morgen ist ein neuer Tag, die Sonne scheint und wir haben uns wieder alle lieb


----------



## Ti-Max (12. März 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Jaja, ich glaube unser guter Ti-Max möchte irgenwann so Leuten wie Peter446688 Konkurrenz machen.
> 
> Aber wozu gibt es denn eine Ignorier-Liste hier im Forum ....  *click* und *weg*
> 
> ...



Ich bitte darum, dann kommst Du auch nicht in Versuchung, Deinen Senf dazu zu geben. Für wen sprichst Du eigentlich stellvertretend, für den Club der Rohloff- und Getriebebike-Besitzer...

Ich weiss zwar nicht, was hier in letzter Zeit los ist, aber fast ausschliesslich nur noch Freaks 

Zumal ich eher zu den Wenig-Postern gehöre, was mich echt fasziniert, dann als Bedrohung identifiziert zu werden 

Aber egal, ich mach es wie Dreamdeep und schaue mir die Armseligkeiten von aussen an und denke mir meinen Teil.

Viel Spass weiterhin.

Sorry, musste sein, aber einige Tiefflieger können hier nicht aufhören, nachzutreten, was ziemlich armselig ist.

Eigentlich war das Thema für mich durch.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2012)

wie gut das bei mir (uns) das ganze WE fussball war.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. März 2012)

Da werden solche Streitigkeiten ganz anders gelöst


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Da werden solche Streitigkeiten ganz anders gelöst




 jepp  

aber z.Z. ist es ehh mode sich anzukeifen... siehe auch halden thread.


----------



## Harry-88 (12. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp
> 
> aber z.Z. ist es ehh mode sich anzukeifen... siehe auch halden thread.




OHJA....lessen ...pn´s.....und immer wens geht rauf auf´s rad


----------



## manurie (12. März 2012)

Ich hab heute endlich mal geschafft meine Restaurierung des AM in Bewegungung zu bringen, also alle Teile im Bestellzettel aufgelistet mit Foto, geht dann wahrscheinlich Mittwoch weg. Und bei Nicolai alle Lager neu bestellt.

Morgen nutze ich dann endlich das gute Wetter und sitze wieder auf dem Rad, der Winterrost muss weg.


----------



## hömma (13. März 2012)

So, langsam nimmt mein Projekt Formen an. Der Rahmen liegt schon überraschend früh in der fernen Heimat bei C3 und wartet sehnsüchtig auf den leider zu spät bestellten Steuersatz. Es sind zwar die falschen Decals drauf (weiß reflektierend), aber die richtigen (blau) liegen bei. Wobei... sooo schlecht sieht es nicht aus:



 





Allerdings hab ich sonst nix weißes am Bike. Ich denke mal, ich lass die Decals erstmal drauf und bau es auf. Wenn es dann gar nicht passt, kann ich immer noch umkleben (lassen). Es kommt ne Marzocchi 55 CR Switch TA und ein Monarch Plus rein. Laufräder sind bei Speer bestellt. Der Rest kommt von hier dran:





Hach, was freu ich mich auf's Schrauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. März 2012)

Super


----------



## dr.juggles (14. März 2012)

geil schwarz mit blau.

hast du ein taylored sitzrohr?


----------



## stuk (14. März 2012)

habs gestern, als meins zum service ging, live bei c3 gesehen. sieht echt schick aus.
die decals sehen auch gut aus. wenn du magst könntest du aber auch die blauen leicht versetzt über die weissen kleben.....
viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. März 2012)

Wieso muss ein N zum Service? 

Schickes AM und coole Idee mit den Aufkleber!!!


----------



## hömma (14. März 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hast du ein taylored sitzrohr?



Ja.



stuk schrieb:


> habs gestern, als meins zum service ging, live bei c3 gesehen. sieht echt schick aus.
> die decals sehen auch gut aus. wenn du magst könntest du aber auch die blauen leicht versetzt über die weissen kleben.....
> viel spaß damit
> mfg



Coole Idee. Also so, dass die weiß reflektierenden quasi als "Schatten" hinter den blauen erscheinen? Ich glaub, dafür muss ich zum Wurzelguru. Sowas fenmotorisches traue ich mir glaub ich nicht zu.


----------



## stuk (14. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wieso muss ein N zum Service?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Antrieb ist teilweise durch, Bremsen- und Gabelservice auch mal nötig....
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (14. März 2012)

Hmmm... in seinem Album sind nur ranzige Rennrad-Bremsen. Hast du nen Tip, in welchem Thread ich die finde? Sonst schreib ich ihn mal an.


----------



## stuk (14. März 2012)

z.B.


----------



## chickenway-user (15. März 2012)

Man beachte den Schnellspanner der Pike:


----------



## hömma (15. März 2012)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Man beachte den Schnellspanner der Pike:



Nen Schnellspanner kann ich da jetzt nicht auf dem Bild erkennen, aber vielen Dank für die Detailansicht. Wie auffällig ist denn diese Kante, die durch das Überlappen entsteht? Auf dem Bild ist sie ja gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Kontragonist (15. März 2012)

So auffÃ¤llig, wie das Material stark ist. Mir gâfalltâs net â sieht so 80âs aus, aber ohne den coolen Retro-Charme


----------



## chickenway-user (15. März 2012)

Also ich habs grad nicht in Sichtweite, aber mir ist es nie störend aufgefallen.

So genau wie auf dem Foto schau ichs mir aber auch selten an. 
Den Abrieb am Easton-Zeichen find ich gut, und der Kratzer quer durchs E ist neben dem an der Hone mein Lieblingskratzer.


----------



## hömma (16. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> So auffällig, wie das Material stark ist. Mir gfallts net  sieht so 80s aus, aber ohne den coolen Retro-Charme



Also du meinst eher so





als so?






Gut, gelb ist jetzt auch nicht gerade meine Lieblingsfarbe, aber ich finde, das sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus:


----------



## sluette (16. März 2012)

ich find's klasse


----------



## Kontragonist (16. März 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Also du meinst eher so [Milli vs. Donkey]
> 
> Gut, gelb ist jetzt auch nicht gerade meine Lieblingsfarbe, aber ich finde, das sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus:



Nee, mehr den IT-Branchen-Look der 80er. Blau/weiß auf schwarz gefällt mir besser, aber "normale" Folie wird wohl keinen so dynamischen Glanz/Schattenwurf erzeugen. Probier blau bedruckte Reflektorfolie, das könnte hinhauen.

Habe gerade eine Art Startnummern für unseren Verein so machen lassen (grün auf weiße Reflektorfolie gedruckt). Das kommt sau geil, wie dieses Bild leider nicht beweist:


----------



## sluette (17. März 2012)

falls ich jemals behauptet habe das ein dhx4.0coil keinen nenneswerten unterschied zum dhx5.0air im AM bringt, ziehe ich diese aussage gnadenlos zurück. oder einfach, was interessiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern.






ich weiss nicht warum es nun doch so klasse funktioniert, ob's am tune liegt oder an den nun verbauten huber bushings. das ding geht einiges besser als mein alter dhx5.0air und viel besser als der monarch plus. shit auf die 400g mehrgewicht... ich bin immer noch unter 14,5kg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (18. März 2012)

das liegt wohl eher am echt bescheidene DHX Air...

fahr mal nen Vivid Air, das is ein Federbein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Fährst du dein Rad ehr auf Touren oder echtes Gelände ? 

Mein AM Aufbau macht mich fertig. 3 LFRS wurden falsch geliefert und nun steckt ein Paket irgendwo fest...

Dann passt meine alte Bremse vom Nonius nicht mehr und nun ist die Bremse nicht lieferbar. 
Hat jemand einen Tip für gute Scheibenbremsen für einen fairer Preis?
Hab mit mal die Magura MT2 angeschaut. Was ist der Unterschied zur 4 oder 6?


----------



## Dutshlander (18. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab mit mal die Magura MT2 angeschaut. Was ist der Unterschied zur 4 oder 6?


 klick http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02...ils-zu-den-neuen-bremsen-mt8-mt6-mt4-und-mt2/


----------



## sluette (18. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Fährst du dein Rad ehr auf Touren oder echtes Gelände ?


Meinst du mich? Wenn ich nur Touren fahren würde hätte ich kein AM...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Meine Dich...

Wg. dem Coil-Dämpfer. Wippt der viel,wenn es Bergauf geht ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> klick http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02...ils-zu-den-neuen-bremsen-mt8-mt6-mt4-und-mt2/



OK. Danke. Also nur das Gewicht ? Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder ?


----------



## Ge!st (18. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wg. dem Coil-Dämpfer. Wippt der viel,wenn es Bergauf geht ?


Der Fox DHX 4.0 Coil hat eine Pedalplattform-Funktion deren Stärke in 15 Stufen einstellbar ist.


----------



## evel (18. März 2012)

XT 2012 mit Ice Tec Belägen


MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Fährst du dein Rad ehr auf Touren oder echtes Gelände ?
> 
> Mein AM Aufbau macht mich fertig. 3 LFRS wurden falsch geliefert und nun steckt ein Paket irgendwo fest...
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Die Shimanobremsen sind echt super, aber die Optik finde ich nicht so schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evel (18. März 2012)

muss ich dir recht geben, aber das ding funzt einfach Klasse. Bisher besser als meine Hope V2.





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Shimanobremsen sind echt super, aber die Optik finde ich nicht so schön...


----------



## Dutshlander (18. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> OK. Danke. Also nur das Gewicht ? Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder ?


 also weniger Gewicht = Höhere Preis dh anderes Material.
Ist leider so.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Dann könnte ich mir gut die MT2 vorstellen...

Finde die Hope Race Evo X2 auch hübsch...


----------



## stuk (18. März 2012)

wenn hope am AM dann V2 oder m4, die x2 dürfte zu schwach sein

ich gebe grade übriegens dem Monarch 4.2 HV e-tune eine zweite chance. Diesmal in der ca. 160er-Aufhängung. Der DHX-Air gefällt mir auch weiterhin. 
Mal sehen wie dieses Experiment endet......


----------



## trailterror (18. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich mir gut die MT2 vorstellen...
> 
> Finde die Hope Race Evo X2 auch hübsch...



Kauf dir die bremse nicht nach der optik!
Ich hab dir xt verbaut und sie hat mehr power als die elexir cr...zudem sehr gut zu dosieren....musste mich auch überwinden...ich find auch dass es schönere gibt, aber ne ordentli he bremse ist schon gold wert


----------



## sluette (18. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> OK. Danke. Also nur das Gewicht ? Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder ?



ich fahre ja nun seit einigen wochen MT6 und bin vollauf begeistert. habe sie bisher zwar nur bei uns im ruhrgebeat fahren können, dort kann sie aber technisch locker mit hope M4 oder V2 mithalten (auch wenn mir das in der seele weh tut), benötigt aber eindeutig weniger handkraft. optisch bleibt sie eine katastrophe. der unterschied zur MT8 beschränkt sich lediglich auf den sattel der bei der MT6 weniger filigran gefertigt ist (aber immernoch nicht so ein klotz wie die MT4 oder MT2). 



Ge!st schrieb:


> Der Fox DHX 4.0 Coil hat eine Pedalplattform-Funktion deren Stärke in 15 Stufen einstellbar ist.



ja, hat er. aber wie schon beim DHX Air habe ich die plattform voll rausgedreht. im stehen wippt's ein wenig, aber nur wenn man richtig pumpt. da ich mit dem AM aber zu 95% im sitzen fahre, habe ich dieses problem äußerst selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> wenn hope am AM dann V2 oder m4, die x2 dürfte zu schwach sein
> 
> ich gebe grade übriegens dem Monarch 4.2 HV e-tune eine zweite chance. Diesmal in der ca. 160er-Aufhängung. Der DHX-Air gefällt mir auch weiterhin.
> Mal sehen wie dieses Experiment endet......



Wieso ist die X2 zu schwach ? Lt. Hope soll die Bremse fur Light-Freeride sein !


----------



## Timmy35 (18. März 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> der unterschied zur MT8 beschränkt sich lediglich auf den sattel der bei der MT6 weniger filigran gefertigt ist (aber immernoch nicht so ein klotz wie die MT4 oder MT2).



und die mt8 hat einen carbon-hebel


----------



## sluette (18. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wieso ist die X2 zu schwach ? Lt. Hope soll die Bremse fur Light-Freeride sein !



ich würde ich X2 als reine XC bremse einordnen, bin sie sehr lange an meinem argon gefahren. STUK hat recht, wenn AM dann M4 oder V2, die X2 würde ich bei <70kg für solche zwecke missbrauchen.




Timmy35 schrieb:


> und die mt8 hat einen carbon-hebel


ist richtig, ansonsten hat die pumpe aber das gleiche design.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Schaut die MT2 wirklich so schlecht aus ?


----------



## sluette (18. März 2012)

vergleiche selber:

MT2:





MT6:


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

ok....

das sind mir keine 220 Euro Wert...


----------



## Martin1508 (18. März 2012)

Zitat:
Zitat von *MarcoFibr* 

 
_Wieso ist die X2 zu schwach ? Lt. Hope soll die Bremse fur Light-Freeride sein !_

ich würde ich X2 als reine XC bremse einordnen, bin sie sehr lange an meinem argon gefahren. STUK hat recht, wenn AM dann M4 oder V2, die X2 würde ich bei <70kg für solche zwecke missbrauchen.


Wenn ich mal kurz was sagen darf. Ich fahre die X2 seit gut einem 3/4 Jahr im AM und bin super zufrieden. Und das bei schlanken 93 Kilo mit Klamotten. Hatte die M4 schon an einem Uzzi und der einzige Unterschied, den ich feststellen kann, ist, dass die M4 ein bißchen feiner zu dosieren ist. Die X2 mit einem großen Rotor vorne und einer 183 Scheibe hinten kann schon gut was ab.

Grüße


----------



## Martin1508 (18. März 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *MarcoFibr*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Abschließend ist noch zu sagen, dass die X2 als Enduro Bremse genannt wird und dann noch ein leichte X2 Race Version erhältlich ist und welche auch nur für CC eingestuft ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. März 2012)

Danke. Das hört sich gut an. 
Welche Scheibe hast du an der Hope?


----------



## stuk (19. März 2012)

Marco sprach sogar von der X2 Race!!!! 
und die sollte man sich für Enduro wirklich gut überlegen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (19. März 2012)

Stimmt. Habe falsch gelesen. 
Meine die Hope Tech Evo X2.
Die hier:
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?action=...ion=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;product=11454;lang=1


----------



## Ge!st (19. März 2012)

Die X2 packt gut zu (fahre ich am Nonius) und ist meiner Meinung bis in den Enduro-Bereich gut geeignet, aber wenn es dann in den Freeride-Bereich geht, da würde ich eher zur M4 raten, denn etwas mehr Power und Reserve sind dann schon angebracht.

Wie wäre es mit einer Kombination M4 vorne und X2 hinten oder V2 + X2?


----------



## Martin1508 (19. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Danke. Das hört sich gut an.
> Welche Scheibe hast du an der Hope?


 
Auf der Seite von Hope wird die X2 mit max. 183mm angeboten. Mit der Scheibe vorne hätte ich auch meine Bedenken. Bike Components hat aber ohne Probleme gegen eine 203mm getauscht. Fahre also zur Zeit VR 203mm und HR 183mm. Hat bisher voll ausgereicht. Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht wirklich ein Leichtgewicht. Vielleicht bin ich nach Ostern schlauer und muß umdenken, da ich dann eine Woche Trails in Spanien hinter mir habe.

Grüße


----------



## sluette (20. März 2012)

also ich bleibe bei meiner aussage, für mich hat eine X2 (Tech oder Race) nix an einem AM verloren, gerade bei 100Kg (fahrer + equipment) oder mehr. ich habe die X2 am Argon zweimal beim alpencross gequält und hatte in jedem jahr einmal überhitzung (heisse bremsflüssigkeit, ausgasung, keinen druckpunkt mehr).


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

Hatte mal bei GoCycle angefragt, dort wurde mir auch eher zur M4 geraten. Hauptsächlich wegen den Reserven im Gebirge. Der unterschied von der Race zur Evo liegt meines Erachtens im Hebel, der weniger massiv und ohne Einstellschrauben daher kommt. Sattel und Bremsscheibe sind gleich (oder täusche ich mich hier?). Bei den Scheiben habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Floating Disk's gemacht. 
Ich selbst fahre am AM eine V2 tech (100+ kg) und bin damit sehr zufrieden 





am "Stadtrad"  fahre ich eine M4 tech 




(sorry kein Nicolai  ) 

Im Vergleich finde ich die V2 um längen gei**r

S.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. März 2012)

Ok. Die Meinung geht hier also zur M2.
Dann habe jetzt folgende Bremsen zur Wahl:

Shimano SLX 2012
Magura MT2 oder MT4
Hope M4

Schwere Wahl...


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

Yepp stimmt  Aber ist doch schön wenn man die Wahl hat


----------



## trailterror (20. März 2012)

d.h du triffst ne entscheidung aus diesen 4? Soll heissen: andere alternativen kommen net in frage?


----------



## stuk (20. März 2012)

m2 ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (20. März 2012)

Die mt2 hat im Gegensatz zu den teureren mt-Modellen einen 2-teiligen Bremssattel. Der Sattel sieht also nicht nur anders aus, sondern ist technisch auch anders aufgebaut und ich vermute ein deutlicher Kompromiss in Sachen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich habe aber keinerlei Erfahrungen mit den neuen Magura-Bremsen.


----------



## sluette (20. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> ... Dann habe jetzt folgende Bremsen zur Wahl:
> 
> Shimano SLX 2012
> Magura MT2 oder MT4
> ...



also ich kann deine auswahl irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen:

SLX: ab   175,00 EUR
MT2: ab   199,00 EUR
MT4: ab   289,00 EUR
Hope M4: ab   389,00 EUR

abgesehen von der preislichen differenz liegen fertigungstechnisch welten zwischen den bremsen, da hättest du auch als alternative zu deinem Helius AM ein Canyon Nerve aufzählen können.


----------



## giles (20. März 2012)

sorry Hope M4 fÃ¼r ab 170 â¬ SchnÃ¤pperchen und als begeisterter Hope fahrer : Schlag zu.


----------



## Kontragonist (20. März 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> also ich kann deine auswahl irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen:
> 
> SLX: ab   175,00 EUR
> MT2: ab   199,00 EUR
> ...



Hat er vielleicht, bevor er sich richtig entschieden hat 

PS: die MT2 kostet doch nur 99, die MT4 nur 144 Euro.
Ãber Shimano und Hope hab ich mich mangels Durchblick nicht weiter schlau gemacht â¦


----------



## sluette (20. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> sorry Hope M4 für ab 170  Schnäpperchen und als begeisterter Hope fahrer : Schlag zu.





Kontragonist schrieb:


> PS: die MT2 kostet doch nur 99, die MT4 nur 144 Euro.



das sind jeweils die preise für einzelbremsen (sowohl oben die hope, als auch MT2 und MT4).

meine angaben beziehen sich jeweils auf ein set (vr+hr) bei bike-components.de


----------



## giles (20. März 2012)

Ã¶hm, das haben wir selbstverstÃ¤ndlich nicht gewusst ^^ 

trotzdem ist bikecomponents 20 â¬ billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (20. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> öhm, das haben wir selbstverständlich nicht gewusst ^^
> 
> trotzdem ist bikecomponents 20  billiger



Dafür sind keine Scheiben dabei


----------



## sluette (20. März 2012)

das thema hier driftet gerade etwas ab...


----------



## Timmy35 (20. März 2012)

O.k., back to topic:

Die SLX ist sicherlich keine schlechte Bremse. Kommt auf Marcos restliche Ausstattung an, wenn dort auch SLX verbaut wird, wirkt dass dann alles wie aus einen Guss und passt besser, als eine weiße MT4.

Nur mal optisch betrachtet.

Tante Edit sagt:
Ich habe gerade nochmal zurückgescrollt und gesehen, dass Marco eine weiße Gabel und Aufkleber hat. Von daher würde die MT4 auch gut passen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. März 2012)

Danke für das Feedback. Preis ist mir erstmal egal.
Mir geht es um eine gute Funktion bei fairen Preis. Meine alte Deore 596 war das echt Super!
Mehr Funktion brauche ich nicht. War mit 203 Scheiben perfekt, aber im Moment nicht lieferbar.


----------



## stuk (21. März 2012)

Auch ich muss meine Meinung zu einem Dämpfer revidieren.

Der Monarch 4.2 HV e-tune in 216, wie 2010 von Nicolai empfohlen, war mir in der oberen Aufhängung zu leblos. Dann habe ich auf den DHX-Air gewechselt und finde diesen schon besser. Mein Händer überzeugte mich dann im Sommer 2011 mal die zweite Aufhängung, wie auch von Nicolai empfohlen, mit dem DHX auszuprobieren. Ich fands für mich stimmiger und den Hinterbau schneller/ direkter. Eigentlich bin ich so mit dem DHX-AIR voll zufrieden. 
Jedoch dachte ich mal den von N empfohlenden Dämpfer in der von N empfohlenden Aufhängung zu versuchen.......und das Ding ist nicht wieder zu erkennen: 
Spricht sehr gut an, und die Zugstufen arbeiten lebhafter und schneller als in der 170er Einstellung. Im Vergleich zum DHX-Air braucht der RS 2 Bar weniger Druck, spricht genauso gut an, gibt aber weniger "unnötigen" Federweg frei. Er fährt sich so direkter aber soft genug. Leichtes Duchsacken bergauf bekommt man mit dem blauen Hebel, (Floodgate/Lowspeedsruckstufe) gut in den Griff, ist aber auch nur bei langen Steilstücken nötig. Ansonsten bleibt er im Gelände genau richtig im Federweg stehen (ca. 30% SAG) und reagiert schnell und angemessen auf Unebenheiten.
Ich werde das Ding mal weiter wieder testen...............  
Achja und wieder 200g weniger, jetzt steht die 13 knapp wieder vorne.
mfg


----------



## Ti-Max (21. März 2012)

Ich halte Tune E beim Helius für den falschen Tune, aber wenn es Nicolai sagt ... 

Ansonsten die HV-Kammer komprimieren, wirkt beim Monarch Wunder...


----------



## stuk (21. März 2012)

Hi Thorsten,
dachte ich auch, jedoch ist er in der zweiten Aufhängung wirklich komplett anders als in der 170er. In der 170er denke ich würde sich der B-tune bzw. eine kleine Kammer besser machen. Oder beides???
Falls ich noch mal die obere Aufhängung probiere dann mit einem Stahldämpfer....
MfG


----------



## Ti-Max (21. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten,
> dachte ich auch, jedoch ist er in der zweiten Aufhängung wirklich komplett anders als in der 170er. In der 170er denke ich würde sich der B-tune bzw. eine kleine Kammer besser machen. Oder beides???
> Falls ich noch mal die obere Aufhängung probiere dann mit einem Stahldämpfer....
> MfG



Kammer komprimieren ist kein Akt, macht den Dämpfer progressiver. Da gibt es ein Kit mit mehreren Gummiringen, die die Luftkammer entsprechend verkleinern. Sprich mehr Endprogression und stabilere Mitte, zugleich weniger Druck.

Tune E ist eigentlich für steigende Übersetzungsverhältnisse, also degressive Anlenkung, was das Helius nunmal nicht ist, durch eine stärkere Druckstufe.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dr.juggles (21. März 2012)

mein monarch plus wird demnächst zum gino gehen, da ich mit dem plus nicht wirklich zufrieden bin.
oder doch ein vivid air oder cane creek double barrel air? ich warte mal auf gino´s testwoche mit dem ccdb air.


----------



## manurie (21. März 2012)

Habe heute Teile aus der Beschichtung bekommen, Fotos sind leider vom Handy, habs Kabel von der Digicam verborgt nebst meiner USB-Festplatte. 
Vorher:





---




Jetzt:





Mal gesamt, vorher:




Jetzt nur lose zusammengelegt:





/medium_IMG_20120321_174022.jpg[/url]

Ich warte noch auf die neuen Lager, sollen laut NICOLAI diese oder nächste Woche kommen, dann kann ich auch den Rahmen wieder zusammen bauen und mich der weiteren Zusammenstellung/Aufbau widmen sofern ich zeitlich und finanziell in der Lage bin.

Hier mal meine gesammelten Werke, hat weniger mit Nicolai zu tun. 









Die sind nicht zum Aufbau bestimmt, sondern werden zerlegt in brauchbare Einzelteile für ein weiteres Project -->http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44059


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (21. März 2012)

Ich dachte, der Hauptrahmen wär OK gewesen? Egal, das neue Rot ist auch geilst


----------



## manurie (21. März 2012)

Der Hauptrahmen hat immer noch das gleiche Rot, ist nur ne Farbverfälschung der Fotos, Digicam mit Blitz macht das Rot heller und das Handy ohne Blitz kommt der Originalfarbe sehr nahe. Also der Hauptrahmen ist rot eloxiert, sieht im natürlichen Licht dunkelrot/weinrot aus.


----------



## Kontragonist (21. März 2012)

OK â¦ krass! Aber da beides cool ist auch nicht tragisch


----------



## Bellmo (21. März 2012)

hat jemand erfahrung mit nen fox float rp23? sollte eigentlich keine schlechte wahl fürs am sein oder?


----------



## Ge!st (22. März 2012)

Bellmo schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrung mit nen fox float rp23? sollte eigentlich keine schlechte wahl fürs am sein oder?


Kommt darauf an, wie schwer du bist und was du mit deinem AM anstellen willst.


----------



## wavekiter (22. März 2012)

Kurzes Update zur Rahmen-Asymmetrie:

Basierend auf dem Forum-input hab ich bei Nicolai angerufen, die Sache besprochen, Rahmen  eingeschickt.
Nicolai hat ihn kostenlos gerichtet, ist jetzt perfekt symmetrisch.

Bravo Nicolai, so soll Kundenservice aussehen 

Danke!


Nun bau ich noch die Lyrik coil dh ein, am Wochenende gibts "jungfernfahrt" mit dem AM V2.0


----------



## dr.juggles (22. März 2012)

wäre noch geiler, wenn der rahmen bei erstauslieferung schon perfekt ausgerichtet ist, oder nicht?

die nachbesserung für gratis ist wohl selbstverständlich.


----------



## Bellmo (22. März 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie schwer du bist und was du mit deinem AM anstellen willst.



75 kg, würd gern leichtes dh damit fahren


----------



## manurie (22. März 2012)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zur Rahmen-Asymmetrie:
> 
> Basierend auf dem Forum-input hab ich bei Nicolai angerufen, die Sache besprochen, Rahmen  eingeschickt.
> Nicolai hat ihn kostenlos gerichtet, ist jetzt perfekt symmetrisch.


Das verstehe ich nicht richtig, denn laut Nicolai verwendet man verschiebare Rado um eben nicht am Frame zu richten, weils laut Aussage Nicolai die bessere Möglichkeit ist, um Verzug durchs Schweissen zu beseitigen. Blödes Beispiel, wenn ich nen Liteville kaufen würde, wo kein Rado dran ist, da würde es auch stimmen und ist technisch schwieriger zu bewerkstelligen. 

Ich bin der Meinung bei Nicolai hat jemand nen schlechten Tag gehabt und den Frame so bescheiden ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (23. März 2012)

irgendwie erinnert mich das hier...





immer an folgendes posierliches tierchen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2012)

Hallo,
heute sind die Laufräder gekommen und voller Freude wollte ich mal die erste Sitzprobe machen. 
Folgendes Problem habe ich jetzt:
- Dämpfer Fox RP2 216mm hat bei 20 Bar ca. 30mm SAG... 
Und nun? Wiege 110kg und hatte beim Nonius nie Probleme...


----------



## Midgetman (23. März 2012)

Kleinere Luftkammer oder Stahlfeder würde ich sagen. Oder abnehmen, aber das dauert halt länger...


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2012)

Mir wurde gerade die große Luftkammer empfohlen. 
Weitere Tipps?


----------



## Midgetman (23. März 2012)

Du könntest auch eine andere Anlenkung ausprobieren, aber das ändert dann natürlich den Federweg.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2012)

Das hat auch nix gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midgetman (23. März 2012)

Stahlfeder...


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute sind die Laufräder gekommen und voller Freude wollte ich mal die erste Sitzprobe machen.
> Folgendes Problem habe ich jetzt:
> - Dämpfer Fox RP2 216mm hat bei 20 Bar ca. 30mm SAG...
> Und nun? Wiege 110kg und hatte beim Nonius nie Probleme...



OMG......... jetzt geht gleich das gehetzte wegen der Kurbel wieder los


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2012)

Nö, aber über die Pedale kann man mal reden


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2012)

Von wegen, die Pedale sind Klassiker

G.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2012)

Sicher: Sie werten jedes City-Hardtail auf 

Bestimmt keine schlechten Treter, aber es gibt flachere/leichtere/schickere â¦


----------



## Green Epic (24. März 2012)

@Marco Nimm einen Coil!
Hatte vor meinem Helius AM ein Intense Tracer mit dem RP 23 und hatte meist immer bedenken ob der Dämpfer alles mitmacht. Liege vom Gewicht noch ein Stück über deinem. Jetzt mit dem RS Kage fühle ich mich einfach sicherer, mache mir keinen Kopp mehr über den Dämpfer.Kann mehr Gas geben auf dem Trail und traue mir wieder mehr zu.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. März 2012)

Ok. Welche Feder sollte ich nehmen?

Pedale kommen noch neu, aber die DX sind schon sehr gute Pedale.


----------



## Green Epic (24. März 2012)

Schau mal auf Seite 73 da hattest du das Thema schonmal angesprochen. Müsstest eine 550er Feder haben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. März 2012)

Stimmt. Hatte ich schon vergessen.
Welchen Tune sollte ich bei dem Kage nehmen? Mid/Mid?


----------



## Ge!st (24. März 2012)

Luftdämpfer haben sich zweifellos entwickelt und können, je nach Dämpfer, auch im Enduro, Freeride und Downhill mit guten Leistungen aufwarten, wie z.B. der Marzocchi Air TST R, aber ein Coil-Dämpfer ist eben einfach das Maß der Dinge. Ich habe aus dem Grund drei von meinen vier Bikes wieder auf Coil "rückgerüstet" - nur im Nonius fahre ich einen Air-Dämpfer - und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung, das Mehrgewicht von ca. 200-250g mit einer Titanfeder, gegenüber einem Air-Dämpfer der gleichen Klasse, ist es mir absolut wert.

/edit: Wenn du mehr tourig orientiert fährst, kannst du die Fedder eine Stufe Härtere nehmen z.B. satt einer 550er eine 600er. Da Stahlfedern nicht viel kosten, kannst du auch 2-3 härten kaufen und testen, was dir am besten zusagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2012)

Kann dem hier gesagten zustimmen, habe mich beim Luftdämpfer immer an der oberen Grenzen mit dem Luftdruck bewegt. In meinem Altags, Arbeits und Touren MTB ist mir das egal, aber im AlpenNico fühle ich mich mit Stahl wohler. Sollte ich mal wieder im Gewicht nach unten kommen, bae ich auch mal wieder meinen Vivid Air ein


----------



## Green Epic (24. März 2012)

@Marco welches Tune ich habe kann ich dir garnicht sagen, verlasse mich da immer auf meinen Bike-Mech.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. März 2012)

Danke erstmal. 
Werde mal den DHX Air einbauen und testen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. März 2012)

Hat auch nix gebracht... Verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber ich habe jetzt einen DHX Coil 3.0 bestellt.

Hat jemand noch eine passende Fox-Feder ? 600 oder 550?


----------



## OldSchool (24. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat auch nix gebracht... Verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber ich habe jetzt einen DHX Coil 3.0 bestellt.
> 
> Hat jemand noch eine passende Fox-Feder ? 600 oder 550?



Vergiss den, den hatte ich auch. Ein furchtbares Teil echt schlecht in der Performance(war nicht kaputt oder so was). 

Besorg dir den VividRC2Mid/Mid. Der ist 1000 Mal besser.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. März 2012)

Was war so schlecht `?


----------



## OldSchool (25. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was war so schlecht `?



Extrem bockig schlechtes Verhalten bei schnelleren Schägen, war einfach unharmonisch.


----------



## geq (25. März 2012)

Also ich fahre den dhx5.0 air
und bin auf jeden fall zufrieden, klar hat Stahlfeder etwas mehr performance!
Aber Gewicht und propedal machen einiges wett...
Normalerweise fahre ich dh und muss sagen für ein Am mit Luftdämpfer geht die Karre wirklich sau gut bergab
Mein empfinden: spricht gut an, nutzt den Federweg sauber, sackt nicht durch und schlägt nur sehr sehr selten durch.
Man muss sich aber auch überlegen, ob wir alle so profis sind, das es immer am Material liegt???
Denke das größte potential liegt in einem selbst


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. März 2012)

Hab mal den DHX Air aus dem Nonius genommen und getestet.
Ist ein Low-Vol. und der lässt sich einstellen. 
Kettenführung habe ich noch montiert und die Aufkleber der Felgen müssen noch weg.
Leider fehlen noch die Bremsen... 

Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bellmo (25. März 2012)

ist man bei der hinterrad bremse wirklich auf die 185 max größe der scheibe beschränkt oder kann man auch ohne probleme ne 203er verbauen?


----------



## Midgetman (25. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist ein Low-Vol. und der lässt sich einstellen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. März 2012)

Bellmo schrieb:


> ist man bei der hinterrad bremse wirklich auf die 185 max größe der scheibe beschränkt oder kann man auch ohne probleme ne 203er verbauen?



Beim AM geht 203 lt. Nicolai.


----------



## Bellmo (25. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Beim AM geht 203 lt. Nicolai.



hab mich halt gewundert, weil im techsheet steht 185 drin
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...9xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## MarcoFibr (25. März 2012)

Im 2010 steht 203mm:

http://2009.nicolai.net/pdf/Helius AM 2010.pdf


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


>



schon mal sehr gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2012)

sind ja noch keine Kabel und Leitungen dran


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. März 2012)

Kommen noch... Die Bremsenfindung ist nicht so einfach...


----------



## Harvester (26. März 2012)

Hope

(  )


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. März 2012)

Hope ist schon sehr hübsch, aber 400 für einen Satz finde ich sehr heftig.

Das wird nicht leicht werden... Bin im Moment zwischen Shimano 596 bis zur Hope V2 am überlegen.


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2012)

Die V2 ist echt heavy wenn du nicht in der 100 kg+ Liga spielst und nicht ständig lange steile Abfahrten in den Alpen mahcst finde ich die zu mächtig. Dann lieber ein M4 Tech die bietet genügend Reserven und gibt es von Zeit zu Zeit auch günstig. 
Auch nutzt die M4 Bremsnbeläge die es fast immer und auch von Drittanbietern gibt, bei der V2 ist das etwas schwieriger. 

Bremsen git es z.B.:

bei CRC: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=73422 (Achtung Preis ist in CHF)
oder bei hibike: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...html?query=&mfgID=70184&groupID=625&x=85&y=12

ich denke ein der neuen Shimano mit Ice tech oder wie sich der Kühler nennt, gibt es in SLX bis XTR Qualitäten

Damit es nicht offTopic wird  





Mit V2


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. März 2012)

Spiele in der Liga +100. 

Beim Nonius hab ich mit der 596 nie Probleme gehabt, daher überlege ich so lange.
Würde mal gerne eine Hope zur Probe fahren.


----------



## stuk (26. März 2012)

die v2 ist sehr sehr stark
die m4 ein wenig schwächer aber m.M besser zu dosieren.
ich habe die m4 mit 185er scheiben und bin mit 85Kilo sehr sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MarcoFibr (26. März 2012)

Hast du einen Vergleich zu Shimano Bremsen?


----------



## stuk (26. März 2012)

nur zu avid (jucy 7) und ollen hayes, die waren nach 3.000 km immmer durch.....


----------



## stuk (27. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> Auch ich muss meine Meinung zu einem Dämpfer revidieren.
> 
> Der Monarch 4.2 HV e-tune in 216, wie 2010 von Nicolai empfohlen, war mir in der oberen Aufhängung zu leblos. Dann habe ich auf den DHX-Air gewechselt und finde diesen schon besser. Mein Händer überzeugte mich dann im Sommer 2011 mal die zweite Aufhängung, wie auch von Nicolai empfohlen, mit dem DHX auszuprobieren. Ich fands für mich stimmiger und den Hinterbau schneller/ direkter. Eigentlich bin ich so mit dem DHX-AIR voll zufrieden.
> Jedoch dachte ich mal den von N empfohlenden Dämpfer in der von N empfohlenden Aufhängung zu versuchen.......und das Ding ist nicht wieder zu erkennen:
> ...



So nach einigen Testtouren habe ich den Monarch wieder ausgebaut, eigentlich ist er ganz OK, liegt mir aber nicht satt genug bzw. wenn er soft und schnell eingestellt ist geht doch zuviel unnötigen Federweg verloren.
Werde als nächstes mal einen KAGE verbauen und testen.
Der Monarch wird dann zum Verkauf angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. März 2012)

Bin schon auf die Erfahrungen mit dem Kage gespannt.

Hab mit jetzt eine Shimano XT Bremse bestellt. Entscheidung war der faire Preis und die guten Erfahrungen mit den letzten Shimano Bremsen.
Hab 203 Schreiben gewählt und sollte damit gut aufgestellt sein. Die Differenz zur Hope investiere ich lieber in eine Reverb.

Dann kann am Sonntag hoffentlich die erste Tour starten.


----------



## Martin1508 (27. März 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> So nach einigen Testtouren habe ich den Monarch wieder ausgebaut, eigentlich ist er ganz OK, liegt mir aber nicht satt genug bzw. wenn er soft und schnell eingestellt ist geht doch zuviel unnötigen Federweg verloren.
> Werde als nächstes mal einen KAGE verbauen und testen.
> Der Monarch wird dann zum Verkauf angeboten.


 

Moin,

ist schon lustig, irgendwie liest man über den Monarch Plus immer wieder die gleichen Erfahrungen. Leider ist der Urlaub zu nah, als dass ich noch ne Chance auf nen neuen Dämpfer hätte. Um mal zusammen zu fassen. Gute Kritiken hört man immer wieder über den Vivid Air. Der Fox DHX Air spaltet die Nation. Die einen finden ihn gut, die anderen *******. Das kann man z.B. auch im Liteville Forum (Ja, ich lese auch dort ) lesen. Hier scheint der Fox auch zwiespältig zu sein. Hat jemand schon ausreichend Erfahrung mit dem CCDB Air oder dem BOS Vip`r? Ich finde diese beiden Dämpfer sehr interessant. Wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob der CCDB nicht eine Nummer zu heftig ist.

Macht mal ne Ansage.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## stuk (27. März 2012)

bei mir war es nicht der Plus sondern der Monarch 4.2. HV.
Vom DhX-Air bin ich nach wie vor begeistert, auch wenn er ein wenig durchsackt.
Auf den Coil bin ich mal gespannt.
Damals in meinem helius CC bin ich auch am liebsten coil gefahren.....

Schönen Urlaub schonmal


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bin schon auf die Erfahrungen mit dem Kage gespannt.
> 
> Hab mit jetzt eine Shimano XT Bremse bestellt. Entscheidung war der faire Preis und die guten Erfahrungen mit den letzten Shimano Bremsen.
> Hab 203 Schreiben gewählt und sollte damit gut aufgestellt sein. Die Differenz zur Hope investiere ich lieber in eine Reverb.
> ...


 
Ich denke das ist eine gute Entscheidung  Have fun


----------



## sluette (27. März 2012)

also ich bin momentan sehr angetan von meinem dhx4 coil, halte aber meine augen nach nem vivid air oder rocco air auf weil ich wieder unter oder nahe (,0x) an die 14Kg will...


----------



## trailterror (27. März 2012)

xt ist ne super bremse  bin sehr zufrieden damit


bei einem ccdba gibts anscheinend seeehr viel einzustellen...also muss man bereit sein sich damit so richtig auseinanderzusetzen...er soll aber in dem fall an fast jeden hinterbau sehr gut abstimmbar sein.....

ein vivid air reizt mich ja auch ein bissel....mein RS RC3 ist nicht schlecht...gibt aber bestimmt besseres


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. März 2012)

Prima... Die XT ist nicht lieferbar. 

Muss jetzt die Saint nehmen.


----------



## tommi101 (28. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Prima... Die XT ist nicht lieferbar.
> 
> Muss jetzt die Saint nehmen.



Passt schon.....in unserer Gewichtsklasse schadet etwas mehr Bremskraft nicht 
Brachiale Entschleunigung....mein Kumpel hat sie auch am Enduro
und ist allerbest zufrieden....der wiegt allerdings nur 85Kg


----------



## trailterror (28. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Prima... Die XT ist nicht lieferbar.
> 
> Muss jetzt die Saint nehmen.



wo nicht lieferbar

irgendwo im netz müsstest du doch wohl ne xt ausfindig machen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (28. März 2012)

Habe bei Rose bestellt und dort sind die XT nicht lieferbar.


----------



## trailterror (29. März 2012)

Dann bestell halt anderswo, wenn du dat teil haben willst, nee?

Kommt denn nicht bald auch ne neue saint?


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. März 2012)

Bin da ein wenig bequem... 

Wollte eigentlich lieber die Saint, welche mir zu teuer war. Da die XT nicht lieferbar ist, soll es wohl Schicksal sein. 

Außerdem will ich Sonntag fahren...


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. März 2012)

Saint ist heute gekommen und angebaut. Bilder kommen am WE.

Gewicht mit DX Pedale genau 15,00kg ! 

Leichter als mein Rohloff-Nonius war.


----------



## Midgetman (29. März 2012)

Ist die Durolux eigentlich eine coil Gabel?


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. März 2012)

Die Gabel ist eine Air. Wiegt ca. 2,5kg und war mal ein Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (29. März 2012)

welchen dämpfer hast du nun drin? ich fahre den DHX 4.0 mit ProPedal voll raus und bin begeistert. demnach sollte ein DHX 3.0 eigentlich ähnlich gut funktionieren.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. März 2012)

Ich habe den DHX Air drin. Am Sonntag muss ich die Bremsleitungen kürzen und dann geht es auf Probefahrt.


----------



## stuk (31. März 2012)

so, für 2012 teste ich mal einen coil-dämpfer. Erstes Gefühl ist das er sehr satt liegt der Hinterbau aber trotzdem schnell arbeitet. Ein gutes Gefühl.





 Gewicht jetzt mit 2fach coil und 3fach Antrieb 14.5 Kilo


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. März 2012)

Sehr schönes AM. Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Pedale?


----------



## stuk (31. März 2012)

danke Marco,
Peadale: super halt, durch die breite Fläche steht man sehr stabiel, dadurch das sie so flach sind kann man den Sattel tiefer stellen. und durch den gripp kann man echt beim tretten ziehen. ein großer Vorteil beim tourenfahren.
hoffentlich halten sie....hab da schon schlechtes von gehört.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. März 2012)

Wie lange hast du die Spike schon ?


----------



## JAY-L (31. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du die Spike schon ?



Ich hab meine seit ende August 2011 und mittlerweile den 2 Sätze Lager durch. Der erste wurde auf Gewährleistung getauscht beim 2. wurde die Gewährleistung mit der begründung abgeleht das Spiel ist normal und so gewollt.
Ich würd sie mir nicht mehr kaufen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## stuk (1. April 2012)

meine sind erst 400KM drauf....


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2012)

Nach Monaten der Teilesammlung ist das AM fertig:

Helius AM Gr.M
Bronze Elox
SR Durolux Gabel 160mm
Fox DHX Air 5.0
Reset Steuersatz
Thomson Vorbau + Stütze
Syntace Lenker und Griffe
Tune Würger 
Flite Sattel
Superstar Comp. Laufräder
RQ Reifen
Shimano SLX Kurbel/Umwerfer/Schalthebel
XT Schaltwerk
Saint Bremse 203/203
Gewicht 15,01kg


----------



## manurie (1. April 2012)

Sieht richtig gut aus Marco.  Glückwunsch
Ich würde mir wünschen, ich wäre jetzt schon so weit, bloss bei mir wird es mindestens noch bis Mai dauern, wenn nicht noch länger.
Ich hab hier das AM(Rahmen) noch komplett in Einzelteilen zu liegen, Hinterbau ist zwar frisch gepulvert, aber mir fehlen immer noch die neuen Lager von Nicolai, die sollten eigentlich schon bei mir sein. Da kann ich mich aber noch nächste Woche drum kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (1. April 2012)

sehr schön marco
viel spaß damit


----------



## Kontragonist (1. April 2012)

Die Pedale, Marco, die Pedale 

Aber ohne Flachs: sehr schicke Kiste hast du da zusammengeschraubt


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. April 2012)

Die Pedale kommen noch weg. Leider habe ich 2 mal falsche geliefert bekommen.
Bin von den Shimano echt enttäuscht, weil die Lager nicht halten.


----------



## tommi101 (2. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bin von den Shimano echt enttäuscht, weil die Lager nicht halten.



Das ist aber eigentlich eher unüblich. Gerade bei Shimano Pedalen hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit den Lagern, allerdings waren das bislang immer Klickpedale.
Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren den Vorgänger von diesem hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53215

Schön flach und das Gewicht (ca.450g) geht auch in Ordnung.
Bislang ohne jegliche Schwächen...und das zum Preis von < 60,- 


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. April 2012)

Gerade von der ersten Tour zurück und extrem happy.
Positiv:
- Kontrolle bei hoher Geschwindigkeit
- Bergauf perfekt 
- Grösse M bei 1,85 ist für mich PERFEKT
- Durolux macht einen extrem guten Eindruck
- Saint Bremse ist der Hammer
- Unterschied zum Nonius klar vorhanden

Negativ: 
- Kettenführung macht lärm
- Urlaub noch lange hin

Schöne Ostern:


----------



## Kontragonist (5. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Negativ:
> - Urlaub noch lange hin



Ja, ich bin auch definitiv für mehr Urlaub ab Werk beim Helius


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

mist, in der Schweiz hat das Volk gegen mehr Urlaub gestimmt ......


----------



## Kontragonist (5. April 2012)

Ernsthaft, ist es schon beschlossen? Nur noch Urlaub, wenn er breiter als 2 Meter ist?


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

http://www.bike-channel.ch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (5. April 2012)

Witzig  aber gar nicht lustig


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. April 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Die Pedale, Marco, die Pedale
> 
> Aber ohne Flachs: sehr schicke Kiste hast du da zusammengeschraubt



Hier das letzte Teil für mein AM. DMR Vault und damit steht das Gewicht bei 14,9kg. 
Schöne Ostern.


----------



## Kontragonist (7. April 2012)

Sehr schön


----------



## powermac (7. April 2012)

schickes Rad  wie macht sich die Suntour?

Power


----------



## dr.juggles (7. April 2012)

aber die kurbel


----------



## manurie (7. April 2012)

.. kurbelt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. April 2012)

Die SLX Kurbel ist die Kurbel mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverh. am Markt.
Ich habe fast alle Teile nach der Methode gewählt und daher fahre ich Nicolai.

Die Suntour ist für mich echt eine Überraschung. Die Gabel sollte nur ein Versuch sein und bei schlechter Performance getauscht werden.

Ich bin echt begeistert, wie genial sich das AM fährt.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. April 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> .. kurbelt auch.



aber du kannst doch an ein heiliges N keine schnöde slx kurbel montieren


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. April 2012)

Welche Kurbel darf ich nutzen ?


----------



## Kontragonist (7. April 2012)

Mach dich nicht verrÃ¼ckt â die SLX kann man schon durchgehen lassen


----------



## dr.juggles (7. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel darf ich nutzen ?



natürlich NUR die xtr


----------



## sluette (7. April 2012)

klar, damit hier jedes Nicolai gleich ausschaut... ich find marcos aufbau echt gelungen und weiß nicht warum hier so viele leute auf der SLX rumhacken. uch habe sie mal an meinem BMXTB gefahren und konnte nix negatives feststellen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. April 2012)

Danke. Ich glaube es ist der NEID.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Danke. Ich glaube es ist der NEID.







ich fahr doch selber die unsägliche slx 


wie sind die dmr vault? find die geil. werden wohl meine sudpins mal ersetzen wenn die mal den geist aufgeben.


----------



## Brickowski (8. April 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich fahr doch selber die unsägliche slx




Mir persönlich gefällt sie ja besser als die XT 
Seid ihr morgen oder übermorgen in BF? Würden evtl. vorbeikommen.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. April 2012)

ich gebe es zu: ich fahre sie auch und sie ist sooooo hässlich....  
btw: stylo und rf turbine finde ich persönlich hübsch am am...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. April 2012)

Hab die Vault erst seit 2 Tagen, aber der Grip ist der Hammer und die Verarbeitung ist Top.

Eine Truvativ Kurbel ist das schlimmste Teil auf dem ganzen Planeten.


----------



## sluette (8. April 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> aber du kannst doch an ein heiliges N keine schnöde slx kurbel montieren





dr.juggles schrieb:


> natürlich NUR die xtr





dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich fahr doch selber die unsägliche slx
> ...



sehr geistreiche statements und infos...



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Eine Truvativ Kurbel ist das schlimmste Teil auf dem ganzen Planeten.



geschmacksache, ich ziehe momentan jedes kleinstteil von SRAM / Truvative vor, bevor ich Shimano verbaue...


----------



## dr.juggles (8. April 2012)

@brickowski - hat beerfelden morgen offen? dann evtl. ja.

@sluette - das war eigentlich ironisch gemeint (ohne smilies verstehts halt net jeder gleich). hier wurden ja leute schon fast angespuckt die eine slx ans nico schrauben.


----------



## Mettigel (8. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin ja noch nicht lange im Forum - aber selbst ich hab' mitbekommen, dass dr.juggles "Statements und Infos" ironisch gemeint sind.
Wie kann man das denn bitte so Ernst nehmen?

Im Übrigen ist die Aussage, man ziehe jedes Teil von Sram/Truvativ denen von Shimano vor, auch nicht besonders aussagekräftig, wenn dazu keine passende Begründung geliefert wird.

Edit: Da war der Doktor wohl schneller.


----------



## Ti-Max (8. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab die Vault erst seit 2 Tagen, aber der Grip ist der Hammer und die Verarbeitung ist Top.



Solange Du nicht die Absicht hast, die Pins rauszuschrauben, um sie zu verändern oder auszutauschen, mag das stimmen.

Hatte mir auch die Vault besorgt, wollte dann die Pins umschrauben. Das Material ist derart weich und die Pins bombenfest, dass ich mehrere Pins am Inbusgewinde und auch am Schraubgewinde zerstört habe. Seitdem liegen die Pedale in der Schrottkiste. Zudem sind sie leider nur einfach konkav.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. April 2012)

Kannst du die Pins nicht einfach ausbohren? 

Pedale sind eh Teile, welche nur 1 Jahr halten. 

Welche Pedale hast du im Moment?


----------



## Ti-Max (8. April 2012)

Ausbohren halt ich für schwierig, die Pinne sind ja recht dünn. Gute Pedale sollten länger halten. Aktuell fahre ich die Odyssey Trailmix JC in Magnesium und Industrielagern. Halten fast schon ein Jahr und erfüllen alle meine Anforderungen, also grosse Standfläche, doppelt konkav, durchgeschraubte Pins, gute Lagerung. Flach sind sie nicht und leicht auch nicht, brauche ich allerdings auch nicht 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dr.juggles (8. April 2012)

von odyssey kenn ich noch die black widow von way back in the days, muss so 95 rum gewesen sein.
hatte sich n kollege aus den usa mitgebracht.
hammerteile.


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2012)

Das ist ja fast wie die ewige Reifendiskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (8. April 2012)

Stimmt... Mit Schwalbe kann man nix fahren...


----------



## Ti-Max (8. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast wie die ewige Reifendiskussion



Find ich jetzt nicht, aber egal


----------



## manurie (9. April 2012)

Ich hab mit den Reifen eh nicht soviel Erfahrung, da ich derzeit Schwalbe fahre, will ich jetzt beim nächstenmal, eben am AM ne andere Marke fahren. Bei mir am Hardtail bin ich aber mit den Schwalben(FuriosFred) zufrieden, fahre damit eh nur Touren und ganz selten sowas wie einen Trail. Von daher passt das schon.


----------



## sluette (13. April 2012)

was schaut besser aus:

schwarze Hope AM4 Wheels:






oder weisse DT EX1750 Wheels





ich bevorzuge ja momentan die Hope Wheels, kann mich nur nach gut 4 monaten hope abstinenz nicht mehr an den freilauf sound gewöhnen...


----------



## Ge!st (13. April 2012)

@sluette

Die weißen Laufräder passen meiner Meinung etwas besser zum Gesamtbild deines AMs.

Grundsätzlich schaden aber mehrere Laufsätze nicht, am besten noch mit unterschiedlicher Bereifung.

PS: Der Freilaufsound der Hope Hinterradnabe ist einfach GEIL, den vermisse ich bei meinen Deemx meines AMs, die Klingen dagegen recht mickrig...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2012)

SO oder SO einfach geil das Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (13. April 2012)

Beides geil mit Tendenz zum weiÃen LRS. In beiden FÃ¤llen tÃ¤tâs mir noch nen Tick besser gefallen, wenn die Druckstreben und ULH/DÃ¤mpferaufnahmen weiÃ gepulvert wÃ¤ren. Aber das hast du sicher absichtlich so bestellt und sollst damit auch glÃ¼cklich sein


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2012)

weisse laufräder sind  geil...


----------



## Harry-88 (14. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> weisse laufräder sind  geil...



lila matt auch


----------



## stuk (14. April 2012)

ich finde weisse LRS schön!


----------



## Brainspiller (14. April 2012)

schwarz und nur schwarz!


----------



## Martin1508 (14. April 2012)

@sluette: SCHWARZ


----------



## Ti-Max (14. April 2012)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> schwarz und nur schwarz!



Und wenn das nicht gehen sollte, dann schwarz


----------



## evel (14. April 2012)

wie die Grufties


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. April 2012)

Finde die Schwarze Variante nicht so schön. Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Level.

Habt ihr mal ein Bild mit 2,4 Reifen und dem Platz? Finde meine 2,2 RQ schon eng.


----------



## sluette (15. April 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> ich finde weisse LRS schön!



hey stuk, bist du dir sicher? die Hope Wheels sind die schwarzen ...

mal sehen, ich werd's wohl passend zum outfit wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (15. April 2012)

ha ha ha
es ging um die optik nicht um den sound und dem "Hope-fan-boy-kult".
Am Rad meiner Freundin haben wir Hope und Weiss gemischt....


----------



## MisterXT (15. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> weisse laufräder sind  geil...





Wieviel wiegt das Gerät so mit diesem Aufbau?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt das Gerät so mit diesem Aufbau?





Tuti schrieb:


> die Reverb ist neu.




so mit der Reverb über 15 kg.


----------



## MisterXT (15. April 2012)

Danke!


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2012)

weiss


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Finde die Schwarze Variante nicht so schön. Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Level.
> 
> Habt ihr mal ein Bild mit 2,4 Reifen und dem Platz? Finde meine 2,2 RQ schon eng.



Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Ge!st (15. April 2012)

Beim Hinterbau meines AMs passt der 2,4er Rubber Queen problemlos - ich kann dir gerne ein Foto machen - viel Platz ist allerdings nicht mehr, ein 2,5er würde aber wohl noch reinpassen.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (15. April 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob ein Fox RC4 Dämpfer richtig herum ohne Platzprobleme in ein Helius AM in der Größ M passt?


----------



## sluette (16. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen ?



ich fahre den 2.4er ardent, ist noch genug platz. dreamdeep fährt die in 2.6, passt also auch. 
die aussage ist aber relativ weil nicht jeder 2.4er gleichbreit ist. 
meine alten 2.3.er big bettys waren z.b. genauso, wenn nicht sogar breiter als meine aktuellen ardents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. April 2012)

@marco

FA in 2.4 passt in meinem L rahmen; ich geh mal davon aus, dass dein reifen nicht breiter ist...

@tuse

Ich denke schon


----------



## checkb (16. April 2012)

Hi,

Welchen Tune muss ich beim Monarch Plus HV verbauen?

checkb


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Beim Hinterbau meines AMs passt der 2,4er Rubber Queen problemlos - ich kann dir gerne ein Foto machen - viel Platz ist allerdings nicht mehr, ein 2,5er würde aber wohl noch reinpassen.



Ein Bild wäre Super. 
Danke.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Welchen Tune muss ich beim Monarch Plus HV verbauen?
> 
> checkb



Lt. Nicolai: Tune E. Steht irgendwo auch auf der HP.


----------



## stuk (16. April 2012)

"e" war die Ausage zum alten Monarch HV (ohne plus)
beim Coil (Vivid oder Kage) ist es M M


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ein Bild wäre Super.
> Danke.







Ich weiß ja nicht ob dir dass Bild was bringt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (16. April 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.  

Leider gibt es ab 2012 neue Bezeichnugen: Low, Mid und High. 

checkb


----------



## stuk (16. April 2012)

das meinte ich ja mit M M
rebound: M(id) compres.: M(id) beim coil

Frage am Besten mal den Motitz von Nicolai zum tune beim Monarch Plus.
Mich hat er super beraten

m(fg)


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2012)

Das Bild vom Guru reicht nicht...


----------



## stuk (16. April 2012)

guck mal in mein Album, da ist eine oder zwei Heckaufnahme(n) vom AM mit 2.4 FA auf DT 5.1.


----------



## Ge!st (16. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ein Bild wäre Super.
> Danke.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2012)

Bei meinem 2,2 ist der Abstand fast gleich... 
Mal schauen, ob ich einen Testreifen finde.


----------



## flyingscot (16. April 2012)

Bei meinen Fat Alberts 2.4er tubeless auf ZTR Flow ist dort ziemlich wenig Platz, etwa 2-3mm...


----------



## Martin1508 (16. April 2012)

Uih, dass sieht aber wirklich knapp aus. Anbei Bilder von meinem AM mit ZTR Flow und Hans Dampf 2,35. Deutlich mehr Platz.

Grüße


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2012)

Bei den Stollen habe ich auch Platz, aber an der Seite ist es sehr eng.


----------



## dr.juggles (16. April 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Welchen Tune muss ich beim Monarch Plus HV verbauen?
> 
> checkb




servus check,

tue dir selbst einen gefallen und hol dir einen gescheiten dämpfer.
ich bin mit dem monarch plus garnicht zufrieden.
habe auch den M/M tune direkt von N.
ich hoffe dass er nach der flatout-kur besser geht.

der vivid air geht saugut im am.

der double barrel air soll auch top sein.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (16. April 2012)

So, das Eloxalmassaker kann beginnen...


----------



## Dutshlander (16. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> So, das Eloxalmassaker kann beginnen...


 dan hau rein und lass uns Teilhaben


----------



## checkb (16. April 2012)

> servus check,
> 
> tue dir selbst einen gefallen und hol dir einen gescheiten dämpfer.



Das überrascht mich, den sieht man doch öfters im AM. :eck:

checkb


----------



## dr.juggles (16. April 2012)

hatte ich mir auch gedacht :-(

ein paar hier aus dem forum sind mit dem monarch plus im helius am nicht so zufrieden!


----------



## sluette (16. April 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin mit dem monarch plus garnicht zufrieden...



kann ich durchsaus nachvollziehen, bin auch froh das er wieder raus ist. war jetzt keine wirkliche verbesserung zum DHX Air. geht nix übern coil, auch wenn ich selbst bis vor wenigen wochen nicht glauben wollte.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## checkb (16. April 2012)

Na dufte, ick dachte ein Schnäppchen. 

Danke für Eure Meinungen.  Da warte ich diese Saison noch ab und schaue mal wie die Herbstpreise für den DB Air sind. 

checkb


----------



## stuk (16. April 2012)

dito


----------



## Schwabi (16. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> So, das Eloxalmassaker kann beginnen...



wie lang ist denn das sitzrohr?
danke.


----------



## sluette (16. April 2012)

ich habe noch einige luftdämpfer im auge: vivid air, marzocchi rocco, cc db air... als referenz gillt nun erstmal mein dhx coil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (16. April 2012)

kollege brickowski hier aus dem forum war mit seinem monarch plus auch nicht zufrieden und fährt jetzt den vivid air. ihm taugt der mehr.

gino schwört auf cane creek und findet den cc double barrel air stark.
(bei den cane creek kann man sich halt zu tode einstellen


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. April 2012)

Wir sollten hier eine Dämpferverleihtesteinrichtung aufbauen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. April 2012)

Ja, dafür ;-)

Das AM da oben verspricht geil zu werden! Gefällt mir!


----------



## sluette (17. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wir sollten hier eine Dämpferverleihtesteinrichtung aufbauen.



gut idee, aber schwer zu realisieren.

das forum hier  bietet aber doch die möglichkeit eine abstimmung durchzuführen. ich weiss leider  nicht genau wie das geht. 
sollte nur ein  vollständige liste der momentan verfügbaren dämpfer hinterlegt  sein...
im anschluss könnte  das thema dann detailiert diskutiert werden.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2012)

@hömma warum ein S mit sitzohrgusset ?


----------



## Fledermausland (17. April 2012)

ich finde die kurzen gussets viel schöner, als die wie wir sie haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabi (17. April 2012)

ja mir gefallen die langen original gussets auch nicht.
ich würde mir so schöne flache wie am ion wünschen !!
nur meine meinung !! bitte mich jetzt nicht dafür bombardieren !!


----------



## Martin1508 (17. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> gut idee, aber schwer zu realisieren.
> 
> das forum hier bietet aber doch die möglichkeit eine abstimmung durchzuführen. ich weiss leider nicht genau wie das geht.
> sollte nur ein vollständige liste der momentan verfügbaren dämpfer hinterlegt sein...
> im anschluss könnte das thema dann detailiert diskutiert werden.


 

Könnte ja jetzt den Testpool eröffnen. In den nächsten Tagen habe ich einen RS Monarch Plus HV 216/63 über. Gestern ist die Bestellung für nen CCDB Air 215/63 rausgegangen. Huber wird die Bushings liefern. Damit sollte das Thema Dämpfer hoffentlich von Tisch sein. Nächste Baustelle ist die Fox 36 Talas. Werde hier das Innenleben rausreißen lassen und auf Float gehen. Das Ansprechverhalten soll damit deutlich besser werden, da weniger Dichtungen und Teile die sich bewegen. Scheint erstmal eine bezahlbare Alternative zu einer neuen BOS Deville zu sein.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2012)

Gino von Flatout-Suspension meinte, das der FOX DHX Air einer der besten Dämpfer fürs Helius ist.


----------



## Brickowski (17. April 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> kollege brickowski hier aus dem forum war mit seinem monarch plus auch nicht zufrieden und fährt jetzt den vivid air. ihm taugt der mehr.
> 
> gino schwört auf cane creek und findet den cc double barrel air stark.
> (bei den cane creek kann man sich halt zu tode einstellen



Korrekt. Im Vergleich zum Vivid war der Monarch+ gerade zu leblos. 
Ich bin bisher den Roco Air, CCDB, Monarch+, Vivid Air und RP23 im AM gefahren und mir taugt der Vivid am Besten. Interessieren würde mich der Vip´r und der CCDB Air...


----------



## tiffybenton (17. April 2012)

Guten Tag.
Auf der Such nach einem "adäquaten" (i.S. Kalle Grabowskis) Enduro hatte ich mir vor Wochen bei einem Stützpunkthändler das Helius AM angeschaut. Das angekündigte Angebot kam leider nicht ("Sorry, aber wir sind soooooo busy"), deshalb hab ich eins per Order Generator bestellt.
Nachdem ich auch hier nicht mehr mit einer Antwort gerechnet hatte kam jetzt die Auftragsbestätigung. Ich bin mir  nicht mehr so sicher ob ich nicht lieber ein Fanes hätte bestellen sollen....
Könnt Ihr mir helfen?
1.) Bitte macht mir Mut, dass ich mich für das richtige Rad entschieden habe ;-)
2.) Ich brauche viel Hilfe bei der Teileauswahl (und wahrscheinlich auch bei der Montage)
Meine Vorstellung:
Stahlfeder-Dämpfer (CCDB oder lieber Fox?)
170mm Federweg - Lyrik Coil?
Hab gute Erfahrung mit Formula The One
... und Gutes von der SLX Gruppe gehört
Hammerschmidt zunächst nein
Wenn Gewichtstuning dann bei den Laufrädern, oder? (Wiege derzeit leider 95kg) Veltec V2?
Ansonsten das Übliche: Kettenführung, verstellbare Sattelstütze usw....
Ach so:
Farbe ist Raw mit Orange Extra Love, 1,5 Steuerrohr mit Angle Set und kommen soll`s ab 25.05.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## dr.juggles (17. April 2012)

Raw mit Orange Elox hört sich für mich wie Franky´s FikkParade an 

Fährt dein Rad dann auch die Manu mit Pömps vor? Aber auffe Bahn kannste damit nich...

Türlich ist das N Helius das Richtige Bike...sind hier ja schließlich im N Forum.
Im Alutech Forum wär dann natürlich das Fanes das Richtigere.

Denke beide nehmen sich nichts, beides Top Geräte.

Fahr doch beide mal Probe wenn möglich. Kannst die Ordergenerator Order ja Notfalls noch Stornieren, falls dir die Fanes besser taugen sollte.

Mit der SLX Kurbel brauchste dich hier garnicht hertrauen.

P.S. Zuckerpüppken geh und hol mir mal ne wuuuuuerst!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. April 2012)

Du hast def nix falsch bestellt! Das AM ist ein kracher. Super vielseitig!
Macht auch bergab und in der Luft ne Super Figur!!!

The One: Fahr ich auch. Sehr gut.
Ich hab die talas 180 - sehr zufrieden. Von der Lyrik hört man auch viel gutes!
Coil Dämpfer ist nie verkehrt ;-)
Fahre auch mit Angleset (-0,5).

Slx: gut und günstig. Gibt aber leichteres. 


Wirst es nicht bereuen. RAW und Orange elox fährt auch einer von uns - sieht scharf aus ;-)


----------



## trailterror (17. April 2012)

Das N Helius AM ist schon ein richtig geiles rad und (mit AFR unterrohr) hast du sogar von offizieller seite keine einschränkungen im fahrbetrieb

Soweit ich weiss ist das fanes etwas tiefer (tretlager/front) und kürzer. Mögen viele...andere (mich eingeschlossen) mögens nicht zu arschkurz und tief....soll nicht heissen, dass das N lang...im gegenteil...soweit ich weiss sind z.b. Specialized und giant bikes in der klasse ein gutes stück länger...

Verschiedene geometrien haben wie immer vor und nachteile....
Nur vorteile gibts wohl nicht...
Ich empfinde das nico als wendig, dennoch kanns man auch mit speed laufen lassen....

Leider hab ich noch kein fanes live gesehen und bin noch keins gefahren...hätt ich schon bock drauf...ich bin mir dennoch relativ sicher, dass das nico das bessere/passendere bike für mich ist...

Die alutech crew find ich in ihrem umgang und ihrer offenheit aber auch klasse....sympatisch sind also beide lager...

Welches findest du optisch denn ansprechender?


----------



## Fledermausland (17. April 2012)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen! Das AM ist einfach genial! Mit Absenkungsapparat vorn eine allround-Waffe, von Freeride bis zu ausgedehnten Touren. Der Hinterbau funktioniert aller erste Sahne und Bügelt alles glatt, ohne Agilität zu verlieren. Dazu kommt noch die sehr schöne anti-Ölquetsch-Optik und die absolut perfekte Verarbeitung, gegen die das Alutech nicht im entferntesten anstinken könnte! (vor allem bei RAW).
Und das AM ist einfach unfassbar robust!
hast dich richtig entschieden.


----------



## hömma (17. April 2012)

Schwabi schrieb:


> wie lang ist denn das sitzrohr?
> danke.





KHUJAND schrieb:


> @hömma warum ein S mit sitzohrgusset ?



Das Sitzrohr ist 43 cm lang. S war mir zu kurz und M könnte zukünftig z.b. in Verbindung mit einer 150 mm Kindshock ziemlich eng werden. Rein technisch hätte ich die Gussets weglassen können, aber ich finde die echt schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiffybenton (17. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Aufmunterung!!
Optisch sind die Nicolais für mich erste Wahl, und die Nähte sind natürlich toll.
Funktionieren muss es natürlich trotzdem....
Welchen Luftdämpfer würdet Ihr denn empfehlen? ich schwanke noch zwischen Luft und Coil. 
Bin mal ein wenig auf der BOS Deville rumgerollt, fühlte sich auch gut an.
Dämpfer: CCDB, Fox DHX, Vivid Air?
Gabel: BOS, Lyrik Coil?
36 Talas 180 oder Totem finde ich ein wenig zu viel des Guten?
Wenn keine SLX-Kurbel, vielleicht Race Face Atlas?
Fragen über Fragen.....
"Ich bin da watt am planen..."


----------



## trailterror (18. April 2012)

Der vivid air scheint laut stimmen ja super zu sein (reizt mich auch irgendwo) der MZ soll auch gut sein

Die Lyric RC2DH solo air ist ne wunderbare gabel....
Bos soll auch gut sein....sonst vll ne Fox float oder ne van! Absenkung brauchst du meiner meinung nach nicht mal...

Kurbeln: mit der slx machste nix falsch


----------



## lakekeman (18. April 2012)

Nimm einfach Stahl / Titan,
die 200g pro Federelement sind mehr als gut angelegt und nen Helius wird eh nicht leicht.
Vivid Coil / CCDB + Lyric Coil oder MZ 55 Ti.

Vivid Air wäre auch eine Option, darunter würde ich aber definitiv nicht gehen.


----------



## sluette (18. April 2012)

ich kann dir die lyrik rc2dh air nur wärmstens empfehlen. steht meiner ollen fox 36 rc2 in nicht nach, ich sehe da eher vorteile in steifigkeit und gewicht. 
beim dämpfer bin ich nach monarch, monarch plus und dhx 5.0 air wieder bei dhx coil gelandet, halte aber die augen nach nem vivid zum testen auf.


----------



## Zonerider (18. April 2012)

Sofern es ein CCDB Air werden "sollte" bitte ich um Erfahrungsbericht, da ich diesen in die engere Wahl gezogen habe.


----------



## Eksduro (18. April 2012)

wenns um den dämpfer geht stimme ich auch mal in die vivid air lobeshymne mit ein....

habe auf AM´s mit monarch, monarch plus, dhx air und eben dem vivid air gesessen...monarch kannste beide vergessen, dhx air ist geschmackssache (grade mit deinen 95kg musste den schon ordentlich aufpumpen um mit ein bißchen fantasie noch mittlerwen federweg zu spüren) und der vivid ist der hammer

wiege selbst auch um die 100kg und bin restlos begeistert trotz luft...

und raw/orange x-tra love kommt doch jut...habs in natura noch nicht gesehen, aber das ion18 ist meine ich so im aktuellen katalog....


----------



## tiffybenton (18. April 2012)

Den "Diss" gegen raw/orange habe ich eher als Bang-Boom-Bang-Kalle-Grabowski-Zitat aufgefasst ;-)
Also vielleicht doch Vivid Air/Lyrik Air - hmmm
der CCDB ist ja doch recht teuer - für CB Iodine Laufräder wird es wohl auch nicht reichen...
Den Vivid aber dann direkt von Nicolai, oder? Wegen der Anpassung?
Wo bekommt Ihr die günstigsten Aftermarktangebote?
Bisher habe ich bei Chainreactioncycles, Hibike und Bikemailorder geschaut.
Schick übrigens das Titanelox-AM aus RS 
Danke für Eure Meinungen!


----------



## Eksduro (18. April 2012)

...dank dir...


ich hab meinen direkt von N mit dem rahmen bekommen...


----------



## Martin1508 (18. April 2012)

Bike components in Aachen. War bisher immer super zufrieden. Da kostet der CCDB Air genauso viel wie der Vivid Air.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2012)

hELIUS am IST DAS rAD FÜR ALLES  VON DER eISDIELE BIS HIN ZUM bIKEPARK )))

oh Caps lock an 

Ich fahre Lyric Coil vorne und Vivid RC2 mit Stahlfeder hinten. Für mich die perfekte Wahl, wenn es sorglos und nicht leicht sein muss  

Ansonsten entwickeln sich die Lufdämpfer ja mittlerweile auch und es gibt viel gutes von den BOS, CCDB und VIVID Air Dämpfern zu lesen  

Viel Spass schon jetzt beim zusammen Bau


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2012)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> Ich bin mir  nicht mehr so sicher ob ich nicht lieber ein Fanes hätte bestellen sollen....









Macht sich da schon das "made in taiwan" bemerkbar ?


----------



## Timmy35 (18. April 2012)

Das sieht mir eher nach einer deutlich zu kurzen Sattelstütze aus. Normal verstärkt die Stütze ja diesen Bereich noch.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Macht sich da schon das "made in taiwan" bemerkbar ?



Yikes!!!


----------



## tiffybenton (18. April 2012)

@Khujand: Ja, ja, is ja schon gut...


----------



## tiffybenton (18. April 2012)

Nächstes Problem: Ne weiße Lyrik an nem raw-Rad sieht bestimmt doof aus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2012)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> Nächstes Problem: Ne weiße Lyrik an nem raw-Rad sieht bestimmt doof aus ;-)



im gegenteil...






 ok ist kein helius und keine lyrik,-


----------



## tiffybenton (18. April 2012)

Schon wieder richtig - aber dann müssen die orange-elox-Teile weg, oder?


----------



## tiffybenton (18. April 2012)

Vielleicht raw-weiss-rot?


----------



## Kontragonist (18. April 2012)

Oder doch lieber Raw/Schwarz/Rot


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2012)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> - aber dann müssen die orange-elox-Teile weg, oder?



hmmm ??? ja... wenns raw-weiss bleiben soll 
 leider gibt es dieses jahr  zu viele lyriks in weiss,- und kaum welche in schwarz. 


ansonsten raw-schwarz dazu aber dann ne x-fusion in schwarz.
 rein optisch und von der verarbeitung ne TOP gabel
--> http://www.xfusionshox.com/en/product/forks/2012vengeance/2012-vengeance-hlr-dla






bild by bike.bauer.


----------



## Eksduro (18. April 2012)

was is mit raw/schwarz und bei der weißen gabel bleiben wie bei dem linken AM?





...ist das bike vonnem kumpel...war erst skeptisch wo er mir von den planungen erzählte aber live und in farbe dann schauts gut aus...

ach ja, bild ist auch vom bikebauer


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> was is mit raw/schwarz und bei der weißen gabel bleiben wie bei dem linken AM?



also wie  #2269


----------



## Schwabi (18. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hmmm ??? ja... wenns raw-weiss bleiben soll
> leider gibt es dieses jahr  zu viele lyriks in weiss,- und kaum welche in schwarz.
> 
> 
> ...




herrlich ohne die langen sitzrohr gussets.
flache ion-style gussets wären aber ganz schick.


----------



## Eksduro (18. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also wie #2269


 


oups...jopp...genau

hatte nur das untere aus ratingen gesehen


----------



## Kontragonist (18. April 2012)

Schwabi schrieb:


> herrlich ohne die langen sitzrohr gussets.



Ja 



Schwabi schrieb:


> flache ion-style gussets wären aber ganz schick.



Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim_Panse (18. April 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


>



Boah das Rechte ist ja mal sowas von geil!
Vom sog. "Farbkonzept" mit das stimmigste was ich bisher gesehen habe


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. April 2012)

Die Gussets machen in meinen Augen das AM erst hübsch. 
Zum Glück gibt es bei N viele individuelle Lösungen.


----------



## dr.juggles (18. April 2012)

finde die langen normalen gussets auch deutlich schöner als die kurzen vom ion.

der helius am rahmen ist schon perfekt, wobei das unterrohr ruhig ein tacken voluminöser sein könnte. im vergleich zu den ganzen andern bikes am markt siehts fast schon aus wie ein 90er stahl-ht.

titan elox ist die bombe. das gold ist mir persönlich weng zuviel porno.


----------



## trailterror (18. April 2012)

Wie schlägt sich denn der vivid air im vergleich zum monarch rc3 auf touren...

Kostet er mehr kraft?

Zum touren ist der monarch ja egtl. nicht schlecht, leider ist er relativ holprig und unsensibel im gröberen DH gebolze....


----------



## Martin1508 (18. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Gussets machen in meinen Augen das AM erst hübsch.
> Zum Glück gibt es bei N viele individuelle Lösungen.



Man, danke dass es endlich mal jemand ausspricht. Ich finde die Gussets auch mega geil. Und zwar die großen original AM.


----------



## hömma (18. April 2012)

So, nachdem ich nun schon Wochen auf den Monarch Plus 216/M/HV warte, haben mich die negativen Kommentare auf den letzten Seiten und meine unendliche Ungeduld dazu genötigt, mir jetzt den CCDB Air zu bestellen. Ist in 215/63 bei BMO sofort lieferbar. Ist für meine Ansprüche zwar der absolute Overkill, aber was solls...


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. April 2012)

Hab bei N mal angefragt wg. Coil Dämpfer und Federhärte. 
Bei einem Van R 200mm soll ich bei 110kg eine 850er Feder nehmen.
Kann das sein?


----------



## dr.juggles (18. April 2012)

hömma du kannst sofort meinen monarch plus haben und ich nehm deinen db air 

mich schrecken noch die fantastilliarden einstellmöglichkeiten am cane creek, aber wenn er mal eingestellt ist muss er ein traum sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2012)

Schimpft ihr eigentlich alle über den einfachen Monarch Plus oder über den Monarch Plus HV???
Das kommt irgendwie net so raus

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (18. April 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hömma du kannst sofort meinen monarch plus haben und ich nehm deinen db air
> 
> mich schrecken noch die fantastilliarden einstellmöglichkeiten am cane creek, aber wenn er mal eingestellt ist muss er ein traum sein.



Jau, super Deal. 

Du, und mich erst... Vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwo ne Orientierungshilfe, wie ich die Kompression für das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Helius Hinterbaus einstelle... damit man zumindest mal nen Startwert hat, von dem aus man ein bisschen optimieren kann.

Passen eigentlich meine Buchsen für RS/Fox?


----------



## Brickowski (18. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich denn der vivid air im vergleich zum monarch rc3 auf touren...
> 
> Kostet er mehr kraft?
> 
> Zum touren ist der monarch ja egtl. nicht schlecht, leider ist er relativ holprig und unsensibel im gröberen DH gebolze....



Ich kann´s nur mit dem Monarch Plus und einigen anderen gängigen Luftdämpfern vergleichen und kann dir sagen, dass der Vivid nicht wirklich mehr Kraft kostet. Du kannst ja die Druckstufe zudrehen wenn´s dir danach ist. Ein komplett blockierbarer Dämpfer ist mir sowieso zu unsensibel im Uphill. Natürlich wippt er dann etwas im Wiegetritt, aber mich persönlich stört das nicht.

Ich wäre ja auch dafür, dass wir hier mal einen Dämpfertestpool eröffnen....Würde wahnsinnig gern mal den Vip´r oder den DDCB Air testen


----------



## Timmy35 (18. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab bei N mal angefragt wg. Coil Dämpfer und Federhärte.
> Bei einem Van R 200mm soll ich bei 110kg eine 850er Feder nehmen.
> Kann das sein?



Bei fast gleichen gewicht (eher noch etwas mehr) hatte mein helius fr eine 750 feder am vektor dämpfer. Das fand ich schon etwas zu straff. Habe jetzt am fox dhx 4 coil eine 600er. Die ist fast ein bischen zu weich, aber besser. Ich denke eine 650 oder 700 wäre ideal.


----------



## sluette (18. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab bei N mal angefragt wg. Coil Dämpfer und Federhärte.
> Bei einem Van R 200mm soll ich bei 110kg eine 850er Feder nehmen.
> Kann das sein?



110kg nackig oder fully loaded ?
ich liege mit voller montur wohl fast auf gleichem niveau und fahre eine voll vorgespannte (3 umdrehungen) 500er in meinem dhx4 (216x63). perfekt, 20-25% sag !


----------



## trailterror (18. April 2012)

@brickowski

Danke schon mal


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> 110kg nackig oder fully loaded ?
> ich liege mit voller montur wohl fast auf gleichem niveau und fahre eine voll vorgespannte (3 umdrehungen) 500er in meinem dhx4 (216x63). perfekt, 20-25% sag !



Aktuell leider 110 nackig...
Dämpfer ist ein 200x57 Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (19. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich nun schon Wochen auf den Monarch Plus 216/M/HV warte, haben mich die negativen Kommentare auf den letzten Seiten und meine unendliche Ungeduld dazu genötigt, mir jetzt den CCDB Air zu bestellen. Ist in 215/63 bei BMO sofort lieferbar. Ist für meine Ansprüche zwar der absolute Overkill, aber was solls...


 

Moin,

die absolut richtige Entscheidung. Mein Monarch plus HV wird ab nächster Woche zu Hause liegen und dafür wird ein CCDB Air verbaut sein. Die Einstellung ist wider Erwarten nicht der Overkill. Eigentlich ganz simpel. 

Low speed Druckstufe: Unterdrückt das pumpen im Wiegetritt (langsame und kräftige Einflüsse auf die Druckstufe)
High speed Druckstufe: Sprünge oder Treppen (hier soll der Dämpfer auf machen aber Endprogression bieten)
Low speed Zugstufe: Schnelles Reagieren auf z.B Wurzeltepassagen
High speed Zugstufe: Schnelles Ausfedern aus derben Senken oder Sprünge ohne zu kicken.

Lass und einen Spaß daraus machen und den Dämpfer gemeinsam abstimmen. Ich denke, dass wird dem Forum viel Input bieten.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Martin1508 (19. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schimpft ihr eigentlich alle über den einfachen Monarch Plus oder über den Monarch Plus HV???
> Das kommt irgendwie net so raus
> 
> G.


 
Ich denke, dass die meisten über den Monarch Plus schimpfen, da dieser von Nicolai empfohlen wird. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine krasse Fehlentscheidung. Der Dämpfer ist absoluter Bullshit. Selbst mit Highvolume Kammer (HV) ist er kaum zu genießen. Das einzig Ware für diesen Rahmen ist ein Vivid Air oder ein CCDB Air.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Martin1508 (19. April 2012)

P.S. An alle die den CCDB Air haben oder haben wollen:

Bitte setzt Euch mit Huber Bushings in Verbindung. An der Seite des Piggy ist der Dämpfer sehr eng gebaut. D.h. der Dämpfer wird wahrscheinlich nicht 100% passen. Mein Piggy soll auf der Umlenkhebelseite sein. Wenn Ihr bei Huber anruft oder ne Mail schickt, werden die Buchsen angepasst. Ganz großes Kino!!! Die wissen echt Bescheid, was sie machen. Dazu noch echt sympathisch.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## sluette (19. April 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Aktuell leider 110 nackig...
> Dämpfer ist ein 200x57 Fox.



also ich rechne da immer noch 10-15kg für kleidung und rucksack drauf und das  gewicht des bikes darfst du auch nicht vergessen. dann hast du den kurzen 200er dämpfer verbaut, bei dem du eh schon mit mehr vorspannung fahren musst weil das übersetzungsverhältniss schlechter ist. 
suche mal bei google nach mtb spring calculator, da findet sich einiges. ich habe bei dem Fox calculator mal eben mit 275lbs (125kg) gerechnet und komme dabei auch auf eine 800er...


----------



## stuk (19. April 2012)

der 200er muss auch straffer abgestimmt sein als der 216er. Sonst rauscht der zu schnell durch den geringeren Hub.
Ich bin beim 216er mit einer 500er Feder im Kage RC - Druckstufe auf- bei 95 Kilo fahrfertig zum Touren, sehr zufrieden.
Im Sitzen wippt bergauf nix, Wiegetritt ist eine Ausnahme und auch egal, im Stehen auf dem Trail und bergab super soft und genug feedback vom Boden. Wenn es zu soft wird, kann ich mich auch nicht mehr abdrücken und nicht so aktiv fahren.
mfg


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. April 2012)

Alles klar. Danke. Dann schaue ich mal nach einem 216 Dämpfer mit 650er Feder, oder?
Passt ein Vivid Tune B.


----------



## stuk (19. April 2012)

dafür brauchst Du aber eigentlich auch eine passenden Umlenkhebel (B) und eine andere vordere Aufhängung  (-11 - 13 ?) als bei der "alten" 200er Serie.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. April 2012)

Das habe ich alles liegen, nur den ULH nicht. Dann kann ich den größten FW nicht fahren.
Sonst passt Tune B und Feder?


----------



## hömma (19. April 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die absolut richtige Entscheidung. Mein Monarch plus HV wird ab nächster Woche zu Hause liegen und dafür wird ein CCDB Air verbaut sein. Die Einstellung ist wider Erwarten nicht der Overkill. Eigentlich ganz simpel.
> 
> ...



Ja, was die einzelnen Einstellungen bewirken, war mir soweit bewusst. Trotzdem wird es ne Weile dauern, bis man das optimale Setup gefunden hat.  Ja, wir sollten uns auf jeden Fall mal austauschen. Mit etwas Glück ist mein Dämpfer morgen da.

Ich habe heute mit der Transplantation der Teile begonnen. Der arme Organspender hat mir bis gestern treue Dienste geleistet:









Es geht voran:





Leider ist die hintere Bremsleitung etwas zu kurz. Aber provisorisch sollte es erstmal klappen für die ersten Probefahrten.


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Leider ist die hintere Bremsleitung etwas zu kurz. Aber provisorisch sollte es erstmal klappen für die ersten Probefahrten.





Verleg die Bremsleitung einfach rechts vom Steuerrohr, hab ich damals
auch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2012)

...den gleichen Braun/Schwarzton hat mein Hauptrahmen auch gerade...seit längerem

G.


----------



## trailterror (19. April 2012)

Cool; hauptsache es geht vorwärts und es passt alles


----------



## schwertrider (19. April 2012)

Was könnt Ihr denn so für Lenker/Vorbau Kombis empfehlen die nicht allzu schwer sind?
Lenkerlänge 740.
Vorbaulänge 70.

Hatte bisher einen Vektor Carbon und einen Thomson-Vorbau(100mm).Hab Jetzt mal nen langen Lenker und nen kurzen Vorbau getestet und war überrascht wieviel mehr an Kontrolle das bringt.


----------



## hömma (19. April 2012)

Den Vector Carbon gibt es jetzt auch in 740.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Den Vector Carbon gibt es jetzt auch in 740.



...und dazu noch einen Syntace Vorbau

G.


----------



## hömma (19. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und dazu noch einen Syntace Vorbau
> 
> G.



Exakt!  Hab den Superforce mit 75mm und einen 680er Vector Carbon, aber der 740er hat mir echt sehr gut gefallen beim Probefahren.


----------



## schwertrider (19. April 2012)

Das mit den 740mm hab ich noch nicht gawusst.Ist natürlich interessant.Gewichtsmäßig vermutl. spitze.Würde aber auch ein par gramm mehr in kauf nehmen wenns dadurch etwas billiger wird!


----------



## Martin1508 (19. April 2012)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Das mit den 740mm hab ich noch nicht gawusst.Ist natürlich interessant.Gewichtsmäßig vermutl. spitze.Würde aber auch ein par gramm mehr in kauf nehmen wenns dadurch etwas billiger wird!


 
Moin,

hier ist genau diese Kombi:

Vector Carbon 740mm
Syntace Superforce 75mm

Bin super zufrieden. Echter Unterschied zum 680mm


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2012)

Weiß wer von euch Heliusrahmlern auf die schnelle wieviel Kettenlängung das AM in der 170mm Einstellung voll eingefedert hat????

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwertrider (20. April 2012)

@ Martin;
Sieht echt gut aus-hoffentlich auch stabil!
Von Syntace gibts ja jetzt auch Megaforce .
Muß ich wohl mal an meinen "Notgroschen" ran.
Tauschen gegen einen 680er will wohl niemand?


----------



## hömma (21. April 2012)

Brickowski schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja auch dafür, dass wir hier mal einen Dämpfertestpool eröffnen....Würde wahnsinnig gern mal den Vip´r oder den DDCB Air testen



Das sollten wir demnächst doch irgendwie mal hinbekommen... 



guru39 schrieb:


> Verleg die Bremsleitung einfach rechts vom Steuerrohr, hab ich damals
> auch gemacht



Sämtliche Leitungen rechts lang führen?? Das ist ja total punk! 

So Aufbau ging heute weiter... Gabelschaft gekürzt und Kralle mit meinem tollen Baumarkt-Einpresssystem für 2 Euro eingesetzt:





Eine 12er Nuss sorgt dafür, dass die Gewindestange schön mittig steht:





Gefällt mir schon ganz gut, die Decals von Gabel und Felgen kommen vermutlich noch runter:





Ach ja, die Teileliste darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2012)

Schicke Kiste. Ich wuerde die Kurbel in schwarz hübscher finden. 
Denk mal drüber nach. Kostet 20 das pulverb.


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2012)

kanaaappp unter 14 Kilo würde ich für mein AM noch echt akzeptieren...

geiler Aufbau


----------



## trailterror (21. April 2012)

Hammer gewicht!

Die reifen machens wohl aus...


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. April 2012)

Stimmt das Rahmengewicht incl. Steuersatz ?
Dann müsste der Rahmen ja unter 3kg wiegen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (21. April 2012)

Mein eloxierter 2009er-AM-Rahmen in M war, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, etwa 200g schwerer. Wenn das Gewicht oben stimmt, haben die ja spürbar abgespeckt...


----------



## oldrizzo (21. April 2012)

schickes Gewicht.... ich komme mit meinem L-Rahmen und ähnlichem Aufbau auf 15,2 kg....


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2012)

Gewicht macht nix... Prügel mein AM gerade durch die Harburger Berge und ich finde das Gewicht merkt man nicht so. 
Trotzdem ist das unter 14kg sehr leicht. Mein 2010 AM wiegt ohne alles 3030 Gramm.


----------



## c_w (21. April 2012)

Ich behaupte, die Harburger Berge merkt man nicht so ;-)

Nur Spaß.


----------



## Ge!st (21. April 2012)

Ich verbaue bei meinen Bikes keine Kralle mehr, entweder setze ich einen Head-Lock oder eine Head-Dog. Die Teile lassen sich leicht einsetzen und auch wieder leicht entfernen und dem Steuerrohr wird innen dabei nicht mal ein Kratzer zugefügt.


----------



## trailterror (21. April 2012)

Ich lieg bei 15,4, mit nem DH schlappen vorn und ner 435er Kindshock...

700g wären also locker im handumdrehn gespaart... Den kompromiss im fahrbetrieb ist es mir aber nicht wert


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, die Harburger Berge merkt man nicht so ;-)
> 
> Nur Spaß.



Können gerne mal ein Treffen machen in Harburg.


----------



## c_w (21. April 2012)

Wie gesagt, war nur Spaß. Wollte nur drauf hinaus, dass man den Unterschied zwischen einem 12 kg Geschoss ;-) und einem 15 kg schon merkt, wenn man 1500+ hm am Stück radelt. Was nicht heisst, dass ich mich deshalb unbedingt für ersteres Rad entscheiden würde, ich fahr ja sogar am Helius CC ne Saint ;-)

Bei dem Bike oben würden MICH in dem Rahmen, in dem ICH ein AM bewegen würde, die Schlappen und die Marta SL etwas stören. Aber irgendwo muss man halt sparen, wenn's nicht so schwer werden soll!


----------



## dr.juggles (21. April 2012)

meins wiegt auch knapp über 15 kilo. lyrik coil und matschige maria sei dank.
ist halt der trainingseffekt etwas größer.


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2012)

ich finde, 2 Kilo merkt man z.B. extrem in der Luft.

bergauf rollt ein Rad auch 2 Kilos schwerer, wenn da noch das Federbein und die Reifen Prall sind, gehts problemlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (21. April 2012)

> Ich verbaue bei meinen Bikes keine Kralle mehr, entweder setze ich einen Head-Lock oder eine Head-Dog. Die Teile lassen sich leicht einsetzen und auch wieder leicht entfernen und dem Steuerrohr wird innen dabei nicht mal ein Kratzer zugefügt.



Was ist denn Head-Lock bzw. Head-Dog?


----------



## hömma (21. April 2012)

Hach, ich wusste, dass das kommentarlose posten der Teileliste zu tumultartigen Zuständen führen würde... 

Das Gewicht ist bitte erstmal als Projektgewicht zu betrachten. Ich war selbst überrascht, dass ich vorläufig bei unter 14kg landen würde. Die Reifen waren mir schon bei meinem alten Aufbau zu schwach, zumindest vorne. Aber auf den schmalen Felgen hätten 2.4er keinen Sinn gemacht. Mit passenden Pellen wird es irgendwo bei knapp 14,5 landen, was aus meiner Sicht immer noch ein top Gewicht ist mit der schweren Gabel und dem dicken Dämpfer.

Apropos Dämpfer... der ist heute morgen gekommen. Ist schon echt ein dicker Prügel...





Fix eingebaut und nochmal mit der billigen 2,50 Kofferwaage aus China gewogen. Scheint tatsächlich zu stimmen die Liste...













Die erste Trailrunde war schon echt geil. Den flachen Lenkwinkel merkt man sofort. Die Kombination aus Hinterbau und Dämpfer funzt schon ohne irgendwelche Abstimmungen richtig gut. Unglaublich wie antriebsneutral man bergauf oder in der Ebene fahren kann. Fühlt sich an wie ne Platform, echt gut. Die Gabel ist total fluffig, ein Traum. Wenn man die Druckstufe ganz aufdreht, kann man problemlos den vollen Federweg nutzen. Ganz zugedreht wird sie zu einer straffen Racegabel. Die Absenkung hab ich bei einer steilen Rampe direkt mal getestet. Macht schon Sinn, da ich sonst mit dem Hinterbau zu sehr einsacke. Allerdings sitze ich auch etwas zu weit hinten, muss die Position noch korrigieren.

Wie gesagt, die Reifen werden demnächst noch getauscht. Die KS muss entweder der 150mm-Variante oder der neuen Lev weichen. Das mit dem pulvern der Kurbel ist ne super Idee. Leider gab es die damals noch nicht in schwarz, als ich sie gekauft habe.


----------



## Ge!st (21. April 2012)

hömma, dein AM sieht Hammer aus 

Die Bremsgriffe aber sehe zum Abgewöhnen aus.

Hast du den CCDB Air schon testen können?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2012)

@hömma... 
 kontar wulst am lenker. 
 und lenkwinkel etwas steil  

 ansonsten super Rad.


----------



## hömma (21. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @hömma...
> kontar wulst am lenker.
> und lenkwinkel etwas steil
> 
> ansonsten super Rad.



1. Watt?!?
2. Meinst du? Ist ne 170er Gabel mit flachem Steuersatz (Wan5 shorty von Reset, 4mm unten), sollte von der Bauhöhe genauso kommen wie ne 160er mit 14mm Steuersatz.
3. Danke 

Hab den CCDB bzw. das ganze Bike heute nur kurz testen können. Aber harmoniert sehr gut auf den ersten Blick.

Wegen des Rahmengewichts: Ohne Steuersatz müssten es ca. 3050g sein. Der Wan5 shorty ist recht leicht (ca. 165g komplett) und ich habe ohne Konus, Deckel, Kappe und Kralle gewogen. Steckachse und Bolzen wurden auch nicht mitgewogen. Außerdem ist es ein "S"-Rahmen. Die Gussets werden nicht die Welt wiegen.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> 1. Watt?!?



Kontra.


----------



## dr.juggles (21. April 2012)

es heißt nukular!!!

der ccdb air ist ein traum.


----------



## Kontragonist (21. April 2012)

Nu-ku-lar


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, war nur Spaß. Wollte nur drauf hinaus, dass man den Unterschied zwischen einem 12 kg Geschoss ;-) und einem 15 kg schon merkt, wenn man 1500+ hm am Stück radelt. Was nicht heisst, dass ich mich deshalb unbedingt für ersteres Rad entscheiden würde, ich fahr ja sogar am Helius CC ne Saint ;-)
> 
> Bei dem Bike oben würden MICH in dem Rahmen, in dem ICH ein AM bewegen würde, die Schlappen und die Marta SL etwas stören. Aber irgendwo muss man halt sparen, wenn's nicht so schwer werden soll!



Hab ich auch so verstanden. 
Klar merkt man das Gewicht, aber ich finde es nicht so wichtig.
War heute die erste echte Tour im schweren Gelände. Alles Top, außer mein Flite der knackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (21. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kontra.



Sorry stehe immer noch auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @hömma...
> kontar wulst am lenker.
> und lenkwinkel etwas steil
> 
> ansonsten super Rad.





hömma schrieb:


> Sorry stehe immer noch auf dem Schlauch...



Ich vermute mal das er das meinte 

Kontra=nicht gut 

Griffe.

Du brauchst nen AngleSet 

Der Rest ist der Hammer


----------



## c_w (22. April 2012)

Oder er meint den unterschiedlich dicken Lenker.


----------



## Triple F (22. April 2012)

@hömma:
Gefällt mir sehr gut!!! 

Evtl. Kurbel durch eine blaue Atlas AM ersetzen oder schwarz pulvern und blaue Pedale verbauen. (Wenn funktionell schon alles auf hohem Niveau ist, kommt eben die Optik dran  )


----------



## KHUJAND (22. April 2012)

c_w schrieb:


> Oder er meint den unterschiedlich dicken Lenker.



ich meine die wulstigen bremsgriffe.


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Die Reifen waren mir schon bei meinem alten Aufbau zu schwach, zumindest vorne. Aber auf den schmalen Felgen hätten 2.4er keinen Sinn gemacht



Naja, die Flow ist eh nur eine bessere CC-Felge, also nichts für den Dauerbetrieb wenn das Teil auch artgerecht (AM) belastet wird. 
Von daher sind deine Leicht-Reifen schon stimmig.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Naja, die Flow ist eh nur eine bessere CC-Felge, also nichts für den Dauerbetrieb wenn das Teil auch artgerecht (AM) belastet wird.
> Von daher sind deine Leicht-Reifen schon stimmig.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Eigene Erfahrung? Ich fahre die Flow auch seit kurzem und finde die bis jetzt nicht übel. Ich kann ja mal berichten, ob und wann ich sie tausche.


----------



## tiffybenton (23. April 2012)

Thema Laufräder:
Ich hatte Veltec V2 ins Auge gefasst.
Habe das AM mit 12mm Steckachse bestellt, laut Nicolai Homepage 135mm Einbaubreite.
Alle Laufräder haben jetzt entweder QR 135 oder X12 142mm.
Ist QR nicht Schnellspanner?
Was haltet Ihr von DT Swiss Ex1750 oder Crankbrothers Iodine?
Beste  Grüße


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

ich fahre die DT Swiss mit 135x12 Steckachse und bin sehr zufireden damit


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

QR = Quick Release = Schnellspanner


----------



## flyingscot (23. April 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Naja, die Flow ist eh nur eine bessere CC-Felge, also nichts für den Dauerbetrieb wenn das Teil auch artgerecht (AM) belastet wird.
> Von daher sind deine Leicht-Reifen schon stimmig.



Also bei mir funktioniert die im AM/Enduro-Bereich sehr gut und hat bisher weniger Beulen als meine alten EX5.1d von DT. Für den DH-Bereich und Bikepark aber eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen...


----------



## trailterror (23. April 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Naja, die Flow ist eh nur eine bessere CC-Felge, also nichts für den Dauerbetrieb wenn das Teil auch artgerecht (AM) belastet wird.
> Von daher sind deine Leicht-Reifen schon stimmig.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



Da will ich aber auch widersprechen. Die flow taugt für enduro/light freeride einstz sehr gut!

Die felge wurde sogar von klausmann im DH wttkampf gefahren! Klar ist er profi und bekommt rein theoretisch ne neue felge und er fährt sauberer als wir.....aber trotzdem.... 

Wie gesagt DH felge: in der regel nein
ED/light freeride felge: i.r.: ja


----------



## Martin1508 (23. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Da will ich aber auch widersprechen. Die flow taugt für enduro/light freeride einstz sehr gut!
> 
> Die felge wurde sogar von klausmann im DH wttkampf gefahren! Klar ist er profi und bekommt rein theoretisch ne neue felge und er fährt sauberer als wir.....aber trotzdem....
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

kann ich nur so bestätigen. Fahre sie seit einem 3/4 Jahr im Enduro/AM Einsatz und bin hoch zufrieden. Und wir reden hier nicht von 8% Körperfettanteil und 70 Kilo, sondern von 95 Kilo in voller Montur. Körperfett ist im Übrigen in der Mitte zentriert

Grüße


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. April 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrung? Ich fahre die Flow auch seit kurzem und finde die bis jetzt nicht übel. Ich kann ja mal berichten, ob und wann ich sie tausche.





trailterror schrieb:


> Da will ich aber auch widersprechen. Die flow taugt für enduro/light freeride einstz sehr gut!
> 
> Die felge wurde sogar von klausmann im DH wttkampf gefahren! Klar ist er profi und bekommt rein theoretisch ne neue felge und er fährt sauberer als wir.....aber trotzdem....
> 
> ...



Klausmann bekommt das gesponsert - ich nicht. 
Ich fahre auch nur 'Touren' und keinen Bikepark.   

Erfahrung nach 10 Jahren EX-729/D321 : nur 1 x nachziehen - das spricht irgendwie für sich.
(Habe 4xVR und 4xHR mit diesem Felgentyp)



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann ich nur so bestätigen. Fahre sie seit einem 3/4 Jahr im Enduro/AM Einsatz und bin hoch zufrieden. Und wir reden hier nicht von 8% Körperfettanteil und 70 Kilo, sondern von 95 Kilo in voller Montur. Körperfett ist im Übrigen in der Mitte zentriert
> 
> Grüße



Ja, eigene Erfahrung bei momentan ca. 98kg netto und sauber Kraft in den Beinen durch winterliches Spinning. 

Hab mir für mein Nucleon noch einen leichteren Laufradsatz mit der Flow gebaut und musste hinten (trotz optimaler + gleichmäßiger Speichenspannung) schon mal etwas nachziehen.
Die Flow wird demnach bei mir nicht mehr für den täglichen Betrieb verwendet sonder nur noch wenns aufs Gramm ankommt oder ich mit schnellen Leuten auf Ihren Leichtbikes unterwegs sein muss.

Momentan läuft das vielversprechende Projekt ' Mavic EX 729 Gorillatape tubeless.
Als Felgenband kommt neben einer Lage selbstklebendem Felgenband von Schwalbe eine Lage Gorillatape zum Einsatz.
Ventile und Milch nehme ich von Stans.

Ist leichter + Preiswerter als die Lösung von Stans mit dem Gummistrap.
Und vor allem habe ich eine vernünftige Felge auf der auch breite Reifen sehr gut sitzen.
Einsparung ggü. Schlauch Nr. 13 sind ca. 80 gramm. (180gr. - Ventil - Tape - Milch)

Preis Flow : 72 Euro bei CRC, 85 Euro in DE.
Preis EX729 : ab 35 bis 50 Euro in DE.

Zwei Laufradsätze sind schon umgebaut, die ersten Touren ohne Probleme verlaufen. Nächtlichen Luftverlust hatte ich nur bei den Schwalbe HR-Reifen.
Inzwischen scheint der auch gut dicht zu sein. 
Meine Conti Reifen (Queen + MKI, beide in 2.4) waren von anfang an dicht.

Am Wochenende wird noch der LRS vom Tandem (EX729 mit Schwalbe Marathon Supreme) auf das gleiche System umgebaut. 
Mal sehen wie das dann mit 4.5 Bar auf dauer funktioniert ... wäre schön wenn dann noch etwas mehr Tempo drin ist.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## flyingscot (24. April 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Erfahrung nach 10 Jahren EX-729/D321 : nur 1 x nachziehen - das spricht irgendwie für sich.
> (Habe 4xVR und 4xHR mit diesem Felgentyp)



Naja, diese DH-Felge wiegt auch gut 670g... etwas unfair die mit einer 470g-Felge zu vergleichen. Ich habe die 729 am Big Bike und dort hat sie ganz schön gelitten (Dellen über Dellen), bin aber sonst sehr zufrienden damit. Mit meinem Helius AM fahr ich nicht im Bikepark und dann hält die Flow sehr gut.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. April 2012)

einen tod muss man sterben, ich hatte vorher einen lrs aus ex 5.1, hope pro II und wollte probieren ob es noch leichter geht, ohne deutlich teurer zu werden. den jetzigen lrs habe ich zu einem guten Kurs bekommen und hoffe, dass die kombi hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. April 2012)

@wolfi

Meint ich ja, dass klausmann sie ersetzt bekommt, wenn kaputt.

Dennoch sprichts für die felge, da sie überhaupt im DH verwendung fand. So schlecht kann sie demnach nicht sein.

Als reine DH felge würd ich sie ja auch nicht empfehlen...für den enduro einsatz aber schon. Und 2.4er von schwalbe/2.5er maxxis haben bei mir auch einen ordentlichen sitz drauf...


----------



## othu (24. April 2012)

Ich fahre mit meinen 110kg seit 3 Jahren 3 Sätze Flow (2x29", 1x 26") im AM und Enduro Einsatz und da war noch nie was dran... nun springe ich aber auch nicht viel und auch nicht hoch/tief, aber sonst macht die alles mit!


----------



## hömma (24. April 2012)

Hängt vermutlich stark vom Körpergewicht und der Einspeichqualität ab. Hab mir meinen LRS von einem professionellen Laufradbauer zusammenbauen lassen und er hat mir versichert, dass ich bei unter 80kg voll bepackt die Felge bedenkenlos fahren kann, "moderater Bikeparkeinsatz" eingeschlossen. Das reicht mir vollkommen... sehe mich nicht in naher Zukunft Roadgaps springen. 

Genauso bin ich mit der Leistung der Marta SL absolut zufrieden, die Optik der wuchtigen Ausgleichsbehälter mal dahingestellt. Die wird von den schönen und haptisch hervorragenden Carbon-Hebeln wieder etwas wettgemacht. Mag natürlich sein, dass ich mich beim ersten Bikepark-Abstecher mit dem Bike nach mehr Bremsleistung sehne. Bisher hatte ich auch auf sehr langen Abfahrten keine Probleme.

Reifenwechsel war ja, wie schon erwähnt, bereits in Planung. Nachdem ich mich am Wochenende bei der ersten Tour auf die Teufelsmühle einmal mehr von den "großartigen" Nässe-Qualitäten des FA Performance Vorderreifens überzeugen konnte, kommt der Wechsel jetzt auch früher als geplant...

Dafür sieht das Bike jetzt farblich (für mich) viel ansprechender aus:






guru39 schrieb:


> Du brauchst nen AngleSet



Das mit dem Lenkwinkel will ich jetzt aber mal genau wissen... Laut Techsheet hat das Helius AM einen Lenkwinkel von 66,5° bei einer Einbaulänge von 545mm und 15mm(?) Bauhöhe der unteren Steuersatzschale. Meine Gabel hat eine Länge von 556mm und der Steuersatz baut 4mm hoch, was ja eigentlich exakt zu dem gleichen Ergebnis führen sollte, oder?


----------



## trailterror (24. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

Grip am Vorderrad ist mir auch wichtig; welchen reifen haste im visier?


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. April 2012)

Rubber Queen BCC Mischung. Der Hammer !


----------



## hömma (24. April 2012)

Minion FR 2,5 in der MaxxPro Mischung (60a). Für hinten der 2,35 er.


----------



## trailterror (24. April 2012)

Der minion hat, soweit ich informiert bin, bei nässe aber auch seine Probleme, oder?


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lenkwinkel will ich jetzt aber mal genau wissen... Laut Techsheet hat das Helius AM einen Lenkwinkel von 66,5° bei einer Einbaulänge von 545mm und 15mm(?) Bauhöhe der unteren Steuersatzschale. Meine Gabel hat eine Länge von 556mm und der Steuersatz baut 4mm hoch, was ja eigentlich exakt zu dem gleichen Ergebnis führen sollte, oder?



Als 2010 der CCAS auf der -Bike vorgestellt war das für mich die Inovation schlechthin  Endlich konnte man sein Baik voll und ganz auf seine Persönlichen Vorlieben einstellen!

Mein Ion 18 hat ja von Haus aus einen 65° Lenkwinkel, da ich aber den LW von meinem Ion 20 mit 64° so richtig geil fand baute ich mir den CCAS 1° flacher in mein Ion 18 ein und so wieder auf die 64° zu kommen.

Neulich hatte ich mal grade nichts zu tun und dachte daß ich mal 1,5° flacher probieren könnte, was ich dann auch machte, und siehe da es war eine Offenbarung  Mein Ion 18 geht mit einem "63,5° flachen LW wie die Hölle, sogar so höllenmässig das ich Angst habe von der Bremse zu gehn  Lange Rede schwacher Sinn: 

Der Flachere LW sorgt dafür daß der Radstand etwas länger wird=mehr Laufruhe bei Highspeed.

Der Flachere LW sorgt dafür daß das Tretlager etwas tiefer kommt=bessere Kontrolle in Kurven.

Der Flachere LW sorgt dafür daß die Front runter kommt=mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad.

Alles in allem hat der CCAS bei meinem Rad dafür gesorgt, daß es (sehr nahe) am Optimum Arbeitet. 
Ich finde diese Spielerei sollte sich jeder gönnen..... weil man ansonsten etwas verpasst


----------



## ibislover (24. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Der minion hat, soweit ich informiert bin, bei nässe aber auch seine Probleme, oder?




nein, bei nässe ist der sehr gut. ist nur kein matschreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. April 2012)

@ibislover

Ok. Das nehm ich dann mal zur kenntnis 

Bzgl. LW

Wird der reach wert denn nicht auch kürzer mitm flacheren LW?
Wendigkeit und uphill qualitäten leiden doch auch drunter, oder?


----------



## guru39 (24. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bzgl. LW
> 
> Wird der reach wert denn nicht auch kürzer mitm flacheren LW?
> Wendigkeit und uphill qualitäten leiden doch auch drunter, oder?



Nur sehr wenig und das kann man getrost vernachlässigen


----------



## Triple F (24. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der Flachere LW sorgt dafür daß der Radstand etwas länger wird=mehr Laufruhe bei Highspeed.
> 
> Der Flachere LW sorgt dafür daß das Tretlager etwas tiefer kommt=bessere Kontrolle in Kurven.
> 
> Der Flachere LW sorgt dafür daß die Front runter kommt=mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad.



Ich kann mich vage daran erinnern, dass es hier bereits zu Tode diskutiert wurde, aber um wieviel mm bzw. % ändert sich denn der Radstand und die Tretlagerhöhe, dass sich die Peformance von "von Haus aus" über "richtig geil" zu "Offenbarung" ändert?

Bin seit Jahren mit dem gleichen Helius unterwegs, daher fehlt mir der Vergleich zu "moderneren" Geometrien, und deswegen kann ich mir die +- 0.5° LW-Homöopathie nicht so richtig vorstellen .


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2012)

Ich denk ja auch , dass es doch ach so häufig bei änderungen/evolutionen/revolutionen/modernisierungen auch eine jeweilige kehrseite der medaille gibt....sprich auf kosten von irgendetwas! dann sind wir wieder bei den persönlichen vorlieben angelangt


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lenkwinkel



hier sieht er wieder gut aus...   lag wohl eher am letzten foto.


----------



## US. (25. April 2012)

Hi,

zum Angle Set:

Die Änderungen der Geometrie lässt sich einfach mit den trigonometrischen Grundfunktionen berechnen.

Bei flacherem Lenkwinkel durch ein angle Set wird der Reach größer und nicht kleiner!
Die Oberrohrlänge wird aber kürzer.

Nicht vergessen sollte man nach der Berchnung, das Bike wieder auf die neue Fahrbahnlage zu normieren.
Dadurch wird ein Teil der Änderungen vom Angle Set wieder kompensiert.
Durch das "angeln" wird die Steuerrohrlage steiler!
Ein Beispiel:

Lenkwinkel 65°, 180er Gabel mit Einbaulänge 565mm, Steuersatzstack 15mm. Angle Set mit 1,5°

Nun dreht sich die Gabel um 1,5° auf 63,5°. Drehpunkt je nach Art und Konstruktion des Winkelsteuersatzes. Der Drehpunkt kann in der unteren Lagerschale liegen, oben oder genau dazwischen. Annahme er liegt dazwischen, Steuerrohrlänge 130mm.
Dann beträgt der Hebel 635mm.

Setzen wir das Vorderrad wieder auf die alte Fahrbahn:
Durch Anwendung der einfachen Winkelfunktionen kommt man auf eine Absenkung von 7mm. Diese Absenkung führt zu einem 0,35° steileren Lenkwinkel. Von den 1,5° können also nur 1,15° realisiert werden.
Das Tretlager senkt sich in diesem Beispiel um 2,3 mm ab.

Ein 1° Angleset realisiert ca. 0,7° flacheren Lenkwinkel und 1,5mm Tretlagerabsenkung

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. April 2012)

Warum wird der reach wert nicht kürzer? Wegen der veränderung des tretlagers?


----------



## US. (25. April 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Warum wird der reach wert nicht kürzer? Wegen der veränderung des tretlagers?



Reach ist definiert als horizontaler Abstand zw. Tretlager und Oberkante Steuerrohr.

Wenn du den Lenkwinkel durch Angle Set flacher machst, wandert der Radaufstandspunkt des Vorderrades nach vorne und nach oben wie in meinem letzten Post beschrieben.

Das Vorderrad kann aber natürlich nicht in der Luft hängen.
=> Normieren auf Fahrbahn, d.h. Drehung des gesamten Rades um den Radaufstandpunkt des Hinterrades.
=> Oberkante Steuerrohr wandert nach vorne und nach unten.
Das Tretlager tut das auch, allerdings in weit geringerem Maße, da der Hebel Hinterrad zu Tretlager deutlich kleiner ist, als der Hebel Steuerrohr-Hinterrad. Daher wird Reach größer.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2012)

Habs zwar nicht richtig verstanden; ist aber nicht weiter tragisch. Ich glaubs dir rinfach mal  deine erklärung klingt äusserst fachmännisch


----------



## Triple F (25. April 2012)

Yup, sehr anschaulich erklärt ...und wie vermutet spielt sich die Änderung in einem derartigen engen Bereich ab , dass _ich_ bei einer 'Blindprobe ' den Unterschied wohl gar nicht spüren würde.


----------



## tiffybenton (26. April 2012)

Boh, je mehr ich über Bremsen lese desto verwirrter werde ich.
Hab an meinem Canyon Formula The One und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Im Aftermarket ist sie allerdings teuer, die Entlüftung ein Horror.
Avid Code? Soll so schlecht verarbeitet sein?
Wie stehts mit Hope Tech V2 oder M4? Gefällt mir optisch gut und soll gut zu warten sein.
Hat sie ordentlich Power?


----------



## US. (26. April 2012)

@Trailterror:
Zeichne dir am besten mal ein Bike auf. Dann drehst die Gabel deutlich auf um einen Drehpunkt mitten im Steuerrohr.
Dann die Fahrbahn wieder so anpassen, daß beide Räder den Boden berühren.
Nun kannst du an jedem einzelnen Punkt ablesen, was sich getan hat.

@Triple F:
Ja, sind homöopathische Änderungen bei Reach, Oberrohrlänge oder auch Tretlagerdrop.
Für Vergleiche vorher - nacher auch gleich die Stackhöhen der Steuersatze berücksichtigen. Oftmals sind die Winkelsteuersätze relativ flach, was den Lenkwinkel zusätzlich wieder steiler macht.

Wer beispielsweise einen Reset mit außenliegenden Schalen gegen einen Canecreek ZS49 tauscht, macht in erster Linie die Front tiefer, den Sitzwinkel steiler ändert den Lenkwinkel aber nur marginal!


----------



## Brainspiller (26. April 2012)

was zum rumspielen


----------



## US. (26. April 2012)

Das ist gut.  Selber gemacht?

Aufpassen muß man nur beim Wert "ha insert +/-"
Der eingegebene Wert beschreibt nämlich die resultierende Winkeländerung bezogen auf Fahrbahn und nicht die Änderung des Gabelwinkels.

Für die Simulation eines Angle Sets mit 1,0° darf man beispielsweise nur 0,7° eingeben.

Gruß, uwe


----------



## evilesel (30. April 2012)

Gude Tach, 
ich als bald Nicolai Besitzer und gerade mit extremer Langeweile  , wollte schonmal vorab meine angepeilte Partsliste zur Schau stellen ...
In diesem Sinne... schönen ersten Mai morgen 


Rahmen : Nicolai Helius Am größe S- Rahmen Raw / Hinterbau schwarz elox / extra love rot --> ausm Puff 
Dämpfer:  BOS Vip'r
Gabel:  BOS Deville TRC Tapered 160mm
Steuersatz: Acros Ax25
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 10fach
Umwerfer: Shimano Xt 2x10
Schalthebel: Sram X0
Kettenführung: Bionicon C/Guide
Bremsen: Sram X0 -sollen später gegen die neuen Saint 2013 getauscht werden
Bremsscheiben: 180mm / 200mm
Kurbel: E.13 The Hive 26/38
Zahnkranz: Sram PG-1070, 11-36 Zähne
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SX 2012
Reifen : Maxxis Ardent 26x2.4
Vorbau: Race Face Turbine 
Lenker: Race Face SiXC Carbon oder Race Face Atlas FR
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattel : Fizik Gobi xm
Pedale: Reverse Trail Seeker


Gewicht: hoffe doch stark zwischen 14 -15 kg


----------



## Kontragonist (30. April 2012)

Heut ist noch April 
Besorg dir den Direct-Mount-Umwerfer, das sieht ordentlicher aus  Außerdem hinterlässt nen Schellenumwerfer Spuren am Sitzrohr 
Atlas-Lenker und Vorbau 
Bis zum FR-Festival ist der Bock hoffentlich zusammen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilesel (30. April 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Heut ist noch April
> Besorg dir den Direct-Mount-Umwerfer, das sieht ordentlicher aus  AuÃerdem hinterlÃ¤sst nen Schellenumwerfer Spuren am Sitzrohr â¦
> Atlas-Lenker und Vorbau
> Bis zum FR-Festival ist der Bock hoffentlich zusammen, oder?


 
1. steht ja morgen dort 
2. nÃ¶, habe noch einen Umwerfer der passt und die Hammerschmidt juckt auch 
3. Vorbau wenn Thomson x4 Elite 
4. Hajaaaa lockaaa


----------



## muddiver (30. April 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


> Gude Tach,
> ich als bald Nicolai Besitzer und gerade mit extremer Langeweile  , wollte schonmal vorab meine angepeilte Partsliste zur Schau stellen ...
> In diesem Sinne... schönen ersten Mai morgen
> 
> ...



Hi,

bei den Pedalen wirst du dich vermutlich nach einer Alternative umsehen müssen. Die scheinen, kaum auf dem Markt, schon wieder aus dem Programm genommen worden zu sein.


----------



## evilesel (30. April 2012)

muddiver schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei den Pedalen wirst du dich vermutlich nach einer Alternative umsehen müssen. Die scheinen, kaum auf dem Markt, schon wieder aus dem Programm genommen worden zu sein.



Wieso?? Sie liegen vor mir


----------



## muddiver (30. April 2012)

Ok, dann hast du Glück gehabt. Hoffe ich zumindest für dich. Die werden ja nicht ohne Grund nicht mehr verkauft werden.


----------



## Kontragonist (30. April 2012)

Die Pedale waren zu billig für die Qualität und das Gewicht  die Herstellungskosten übersteigen den VK  das kann sich der Hersteller nicht leisten  deshalb wurden sie aus dem Sortiment genommen.

Hoffentlich, denn das andere Szenariao wäre:

Die Pedale sind zu leicht konstruiert  sie brechen ab im Wiegetritt  das gibt Schadensersatzklagen wegen gebrochener Knöchel, die sich der Hersteller nicht leisten kann  deshalb wurden sie aus dem Sortiment genommen.

Kauf lieber noch nen Satz good ol fashioned Sudpin III S-Pro, damit du in Austria nicht dein tolles Helius hinter uns her tragen musst


----------



## muddiver (4. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist liegt mit seiner zweiten Vermutung gar nicht so weit weg. Es gibt eine Rückrufaktion..

http://www.hibike.de/shop/text/m58917/show.html


----------



## evilesel (4. Mai 2012)

Habse verkauft


----------



## hömma (11. Mai 2012)

So, mein Aufbau ist ERSTMAL fertig. Gabel- und Felgendecals sind runter, die Minions sind aufgezogen. Geplant ist demnächst noch eine andere Stütze mit mehr Hub, dann ist auch der rote Farbbruch mit der KS beseitigt. Ich hoffe auf die KS Lev mit 150mm, sofern die erste Charge nicht zu unzuverlässig ist. Ansonsten eine 150mm Supernatural mit blauem Pimpkit.









Die Kurbel lasse ich mir evtl. noch vom User Mad-Line eloxieren. Hab sein Album mal durchforstet. Der macht ja wirklich richtig krasse Sachen!  





Die Kettenführung ist momentan erstmal provisorisch montiert, um die korrekte Kettenlinie und Funktion zu testen. Ich musste auf der rechten Tretlagerseite einen zweiten Spacer unter die HT2 Schale setzen, damit die Kurbel nicht kollidiert und die beiden Schaltröllchen der Kefü auf einer Linie mit den beiden Kettenblättern liegen. Nächste Woche bekomme ich hoffentlich pünktlich zum Ligurien-Urlaub einen ensprechend dünner gefrästen ISCG-Adapter von Nicolai zugeschickt (vielen Dank an Vinc ), damit ich den zweiten Spacer nicht brauche. Im ersten Test hat die X-Guide echt eine gute Figur gemacht.

Das Fahrwerk konnte ich mittlerweile auch ausgiebig testen und abstimmen. Sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer sind in Sachen Ansprechverhalten wirklich ein Traum! Verblockte Steinfelder werden richtig fluffig weggebügelt, ohne dass ich mir wie vorher großartig Gedanken um die richtige Linie machen muss. Bergauf konnte ich keinerlei Nachteile zu meinem alten 12,xx kg leichten Ghost AMR feststellen. Trotzdem bin ich froh, mich für eine absenkbare Gabel entschieden zu haben. Auf langen steilen Rampen sitzt man einfach deutlich entspannter auf dem Bike.


----------



## sluette (12. Mai 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten eine 150mm Supernatural mit blauem Pimpkit.....


wenn du die stütze eh zum umbauen auseinander baust, würde ich mir die roten teile einfach umeloxieren lassen, vorzugsweise in schwarz. habe ich bei meiner alten KS auch gemacht. das eloxblau passt nicht wirklich zum eloxblau von nicolai.




hömma schrieb:


> ...Die Kettenführung ist momentan erstmal provisorisch montiert, um die korrekte Kettenlinie und Funktion zu testen....


bin gespannt wie sie bei dir funktioniert. im montageständer hat sie bei mir vorzüglich gearbeitet, auf dem trail allerdings nicht so begeistert. die  kette hat sich häufig aus der unteren führung verabschiedet.



hömma schrieb:


> ...Nächste Woche bekomme ich hoffentlich pünktlich zum Ligurien-Urlaub einen ensprechend dünner gefrästen ISCG-Adapter von Nicolai zugeschickt ...



sieht dann so aus, ich habe quasi den prototyp verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRW-1604 (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread...
Sagt mal, was haltet Ihr denn davon, ein Helius AM mit einer Doppelbrückengabel aufzubauen? Gibt es da Erfahrungen, und welche Gabel käme da in Frage? eine 888 ist doch eigentlich zu groß (Federweg und Einbaumaß), oder? 
Und wie ist das von Seiten Nicolai, muß man sich so etwas ers freigeben lassen (wg. Garantie)?


----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2012)

@nrw

Ich denke, dass dies net möglich ist; würde m.M auch nicht viel sinn machen.

@hömma

Die supernatural ohne remot verrichtet bei mir ordentlichen dienst;
Wie bekommt man felgendecals, oder decals allgemein, nochmal am besten/einfachsten/schonendsten ab?

Danke


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Mai 2012)

decals hab ich immer mit fön und fingernagel bearbeitet. schweinearbeit. reste dann mit nagellackentferner oder ähnlichem.
keine schöne arbeit.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Mai 2012)

Decals am besten mit dem Föhn. 
War gestern im Vinschgau dreimal auf einen Berg gebracht worden. 
Ergebnisse:
- AM ist ein Trailmonster
- Saint Bremse ist eine Macht
- Stinger Kettenführung funktioniert Super 
- Superstar Components LFR ist Müll / 6 Speichenrisse am Hinterrad
- Reverb oder ähnliches fehlt am Bike noch
- Suntour Durolux funktioniert Super, aber hat leichtes Buchsenspiel bekommen


----------



## sluette (12. Mai 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> ... Wie bekommt man felgendecals, oder decals allgemein, nochmal am besten/einfachsten/schonendsten ab?...





dr.juggles schrieb:


> ...reste dann mit nagellackentferner oder ähnlichem...



nagellackentferner kannst du bei eloxierten felgen nehmen, bei lackierten greifst du damit den lack an. ich habe die klebereste meiner weiss lackierten EX1750 neulich sehr gut, einfach und schnell mit WD40 abbekommen. musst du nur anschließend wieder entfetten...


----------



## sluette (12. Mai 2012)

NRW-1604 schrieb:


> ...ein Helius AM mit einer Doppelbrückengabel aufzubauen? ...



mir würde momentan keine db-gabel einfallen die sinn in einem AM macht weil die federwege deutlich zu gross sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2012)

aber geil wärs mal........


----------



## Stefan3500 (12. Mai 2012)

Fox 40 kann intern bis 150mm getravelt werden, die KOWA sogar noch weiter.


----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2012)

Ok; ich überlegs mir mal....Danke juggles, marco und sluette. Wie entfettet man am besten?

Doppelbrücke:

Vll noch die specialized e150

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/07_E150_Fork_English.pdf

Würd ich aber nicht empfehlen, da du an ne sehr spezielle nabe gebunden bist; desweiteren ist die performance leider nicht berauschend...


----------



## Harvester (12. Mai 2012)

Bei Real.- haben sie auch des öfteren Daunhillbeiks mit Doppelbrückengabel. Die Federwege sollten auch passen und den Rest des Bikes kann man ja noch in der Bucht verkaufen....


----------



## Brainspiller (12. Mai 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> aber geil wärs mal........



Bin in meinem mal für ein Wochenende ne 888 gefahren.
Eine aus den jahren mit der riesigen bauhöhe.
Meine normale Gabel war futsch und ich wollte halt fahren.
Hat sich besser angefüht als ich dachte.


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Mai 2012)

Entfetten am besten mit Bremsenreiniger!


----------



## sluette (12. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Entfetten am besten mit Bremsenreiniger!



geht wohl auch, ich habe die billig variante vorgezogen und den wheels im spülbecken ein prilbad gegönnt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Physio (12. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin!

Sorry, wenn ich mit der Frage nerve...
Welchen Tune benötige ich im Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C??? MH???

Grüße und Danke!


----------



## marco2 (12. Mai 2012)

Meines Wissens nach M/M, den fahre ich zumindest und es passt. Aber vielleicht ist das nicht die offizielle Aussage von Nicolai.


----------



## hömma (12. Mai 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> wenn du die stütze eh zum umbauen auseinander baust, würde ich mir die roten teile einfach umeloxieren lassen, vorzugsweise in schwarz. habe ich bei meiner alten KS auch gemacht. das eloxblau passt nicht wirklich zum eloxblau von nicolai.
> 
> bin gespannt wie sie bei dir funktioniert. im montageständer hat sie bei mir vorzüglich gearbeitet, auf dem trail allerdings nicht so begeistert. die  kette hat sich häufig aus der unteren führung verabschiedet.
> 
> sieht dann so aus, ich habe quasi den prototyp verbaut...



Stimmt eigentlich mit der KS. Weisst du zufällig, ob der Hersteller sich da in Sachen Garantie krum stellt, wenn man den Konterring oder Hebel neu eloxiert? Bei einer KS würde ich die ungern verlieren. Aber erste Wahl wäre immer noch die Lev, sofern sie was taugt. Auch wenn ich derzeit eine Remote nicht wirklich vermisse...

Habe deinen Prototypen im entsprechenden Thread entdeckt, dadurch bin ich da drauf gekommen. 

Also die Decals an der Flow konnte ich einfach abziehen. Ein paar Klebereste sind noch dran. Wenn ich mein Bike mal wieder putze, kommen die ab. An der Gabel war es das gleiche. Da konnte ich die Kleberreste einfach mit dem Daumen abrubbeln, weil die Oberfläche extrem glatt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoon79 (13. Mai 2012)

Jim_Panse schrieb:


> Boah das Rechte ist ja mal sowas von geil!
> Vom sog. "Farbkonzept" mit das stimmigste was ich bisher gesehen habe



Was wiegt denn das Teil??


----------



## polar-rhino (13. Mai 2012)

mein erster post in dem threat hier...
da hatte ja weiter oben einer nach doppelbrücke gefragt...
bis auf die sinnlosigkeit :-D weil halt keine dh-bike
würde mir am ehesten (wegen einbauhöhe) die manitou dorado einfallen.
bis dann...ich häng wieder über der colour-config ;-)


----------



## US. (13. Mai 2012)

Zwar kein Helius AM, sondern Helius FR, habs aber eine zeitlang mit Doppelbrücke gefahren.
Boxxer Ride, Einbauhöhe 545mm, 180mm Federweg mit U-Turn.
War ne Top-Gabel 

Fürs AM mit AFR-Unterrohr käme auch eine aktuelle Boxxer mit 203mm in Frage. Die liegt in der Einbauhöhe wie 180er SC-Gabeln.
Als Boxxer WC auch relativ leicht mit 2,7kg.

Allerdings find ich das ION 18 geeigneter für dicke Gabeln - ob 180er SC oder 200er DC.

Ins AM würde ich eine 170er einbauen, die doch ne Ecke leichter ist.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Physio (13. Mai 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach M/M, den fahre ich zumindest und es passt. Aber vielleicht ist das nicht die offizielle Aussage von Nicolai.




Danke schonmal für die Info! 
Ist die Geschichte mit den verschiedenen Tunes nur abhängig vom Rahmen oder hat das auch etwas mit dem Körpergewicht des Fahres zu tun?
(SAG-Einstellung über Luftdruck usw is klar...) Fährt ein 70kg-Fahrer den gleichen Tune wie ein 95kg-Fahrer im Helius-AM??
Vielleicht hat da jemand ne schnelle Erklärung parat...?!


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eine neue Fox Talas 36/RC2/Bauj. 2007 gekauft. War extrem billig... 

Soll ich die Gabel ins AM einbauen oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Nicigirl (15. Mai 2012)

lieber nicht !


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2012)

aaaah

erst schiessen und dann fragen...


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich nicht meine Art, aber für die paar Euro... 

Taugt die Gabel echt nix?


----------



## der-gute (15. Mai 2012)

die alte Talas hat, wie viele alte Luftgabeln auch, ein merklich schlechteres Ansprechverhalten, wie die gleich alten Vans.

ich persönlich würde bei Luft nur die Float nehmen,
die Talas is wegen der Verstellung eindeutig unterlegen.

wobei es da genug Befürworter gibt,
die das sicher komplett anders sehen ;-)

daher: AUSPROBIEREN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (15. Mai 2012)

1. Absenken ist beim AM mit 160 ja wirklich nicht nötig
2. meine 32er Talas (im CC), ist mir zu sehr abgesackt und mit mehr Druck oder mehr Klicks am blauen Rädchen war sie mir zu störisch.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Mai 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> 1. Absenken ist beim AM mit 160 ja wirklich nicht nötig
> 2. meine 32er Talas (im CC), ist mir zu sehr abgesackt und mit mehr Druck oder mehr Klicks am blauen Rädchen war sie mir zu störisch.



Oh wie kann ich dir nur Recht geben!

Ich habe in einer Woche Spanien, 400 km und 8000hm beim AM mit ner 160 Talas nicht einmal absenkt oder blockiert. Beim nächsten Service kommt Talas raus und Float rein. Am liebsten wäre mit ein altes Mz Z 1 offenes Ölbad.

Gruss


----------



## evilesel (15. Mai 2012)

Gude Tach, 
heute wurde meine neues Spielzeug nahezu fertig und wiegt momentan 13,98 kg 
Lenker und Vorbau werden noch gegen Syntace parts getauscht und der Lrs auf tubeless umgerüstet , angepeilt sind 13,5 kg 

Danke nochmal an Guru von der Wurzelpassage für den reibungslosen Ablauf


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. Mai 2012)

Sehr starkes AM!

Viel Spass damit...


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2012)




----------



## Kontragonist (15. Mai 2012)

Gar nicht schlecht â wenn man die richtigen Teile austauscht, kann so ein YT ja richtig geil sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Schönes AM, vor allem mit den fehlenden Gussets am Sitzrohr


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> vor allem mit den fehlenden Gussets am Sitzrohr



das ist jetzt wohl "mode" waa  

Rad ist natürlich geil .


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Mai 2012)

Fand ich schon davor beim Helius deutlich besser


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist jetzt wohl "mode" waa



Nee, Größe S 

Trotzdem stimme ich Max zu


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Mai 2012)

Kann ich unter die Lagerdeckel ein bisschen Fett reinmachen, obwohl es Gleitlager sind?


----------



## hömma (18. Mai 2012)

So, nachdem die Reifen getauscht und die Kettenführung montiert wurde, habe ich auch nochmal nachgewogen:





Die ursprünglich angepeilten 14,5 wurden erfreulicherweise deutlich unterboten. Die Teileliste offenbart auch noch Potenzial nach unten, aber ich bin wirklich begeistert, wie gut das Bike klettert. Bergab ist es sowieso der Wahnsinn!





Morgen geht's für ne Woche nach Ligurien. Da kann das Bike mal richtig zeigen, was ihn ihm steckt.


----------



## Elfriede (18. Mai 2012)

Falls der Schlitz wie gewöhnlich am Sitzrohr vorne ist, würde ich den Würger noch drehen. Macht von der Klemmung und Sauberkeit mehr Sinn. Ansonsten schickes Rad.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Falls der Schlitz wie gewöhnlich am Sitzrohr vorne ist, würde ich den Würger noch drehen. Macht von der Klemmung und Sauberkeit mehr Sinn. Ansonsten schickes Rad.



Fallst du den Teufelsesel meinst...

G.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Mai 2012)

Meine ich...


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Mai 2012)

Aufbau mit Ersatzgabel, weil die Durolux nicht den Vinschgau überstanden hat.

Was meint ihr ? Behalten / andere Decals / so Ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Aufbau mit Ersatzgabel


ich finde FOX OK (meine meinung halt) nur alle decals der Gabel runter dann TOP.


----------



## Eksduro (24. Mai 2012)

...oder die 2012er decals ordern....da ist die fox schrift weiß, passt dann sogar zu den N decals....

wobei ich beide weg lassen würde in der kombi...


----------



## Bellmo (26. Mai 2012)

ich hab letzte woche meinen rahmen bekommen und heute bin ich endlich mit dem aufbau fertig geworden .


----------



## sluette (26. Mai 2012)

ich mag den ganzen sixpack kram nicht. mag funktionieren erinnert mich aber immer an dsds und die ganzen vollhonks dort.


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Mai 2012)

Leider wahr, aber wenn ich die Brille ab nehme (und deshalb auch die Saint-Kurbel nicht meh erkenn), ist die Kiste wieder geil 

Aber mit Schwarz/Rot nicht zu gefallen ist auch nicht ganz einfach


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2012)

Sieht doch schön aus ....und die Saintkurbel gefällt mir auch
Mittlerweile sind Sixpackteile ja kaufbar...ist ja nicht mehr wie vor ein paar Jahren. Aber das Image wird wohl noch ein wenig anhaften

G.


----------



## evilesel (26. Mai 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Leider wahr, aber wenn ich die Brille ab nehme (und deshalb auch die Saint-Kurbel nicht meh erkenn), ist die Kiste wieder geil


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Mai 2012)

Lach net, isch mäns ärnscht


----------



## Bellmo (27. Mai 2012)

ich weiß leider nicht was sixpack für nen ruf hatte und vom preis sind die sachen von denen wirklich nicht schlecht, somal sie auch viele farben haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (27. Mai 2012)

wenns mal halten würde.


----------



## powermac (27. Mai 2012)

@MarcoFibr

Mach ne Stahlfedergabel rein, gerade bei dem Gewicht wirst du deutlich mehr Spaß haben. Hatte mit dem Rahmen das gleiche durch Talas > Float > Vanilla, wobei ich die Fox nicht für die sinnvollste alternative halte. Luft hat immer eine andere Charakteristik, bei schweren Fahrern hat die Luft Fox zumindest im Falle der Float auch nochd en Nachteil das die Stahlnegativfeder zu shwach ausgelegt ist.

Power


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt die ersten Touren mit der Talas gemacht und bin sehr begeistert. Funktioniert echt Super und wird erstmal gefahren. 
Werde evtl. noch die Decals tauschen am Rahmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2012)

Bellmo schrieb:


> ich weiß leider nicht was sixpack für nen ruf hatte und vom preis sind die sachen von denen wirklich nicht schlecht, somal sie auch viele farben haben



Sixpack hat damit angefangen allerleih Krempel zu billig Preis zu verkhöckern. Die Besonderheit war das es immer auf Blinbling ausgerichtet war. Aber mittlerweile verkaufen sie auch funktionierende Sachen  und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist doch in Ordnung.

Außerdem paßt dein Radl so wies dasteht
Das Einzige wo ich mäckeln würde wäre der Vorbau und die roten Spacer

G.


----------



## Bellmo (27. Mai 2012)

die spacer sind erstmal drauf weil ich nicht sicher war wie das am ende mit der sitzposition is und ich ggf noch spiel habe. wenn die gabel erstmal zu kurz is kann man ja nix mehr machen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2012)

Meinte net wegen der Menge unten, sondern wegen der Farbe. Schwarze Spacer find ich bei solchen Aufbauten immer schöner

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Mai 2012)

Habe einen DHX 5.0 Air verbaut. Hab jetzt einen Coil 5.0 angeboten bekommen mit 216mm statt 200mm.

Lohnt sich das?


----------



## sluette (29. Mai 2012)

auf jeden fall! abgreifen, einbauen, staunen !


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. Mai 2012)

Ok. Ist gekauft... 
Denke gerade bei meinen schlanken 0,1t bringt der Coil mehr. 
600er Feder koennte passen, oder?


----------



## stuk (29. Mai 2012)

gute wahl


----------



## sluette (30. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ok. Ist gekauft...
> Denke gerade bei meinen schlanken 0,1t bringt der Coil mehr.
> 600er Feder koennte passen, oder?



musst du ausprobieren, könnte ein tick zu hart sein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Mai 2012)

Werde erstmal damit testen. Kann man sagen, wie sich die Federhärte pro 10kg Gewicht verändert ?

Hat jemand eine 550er Feder zum testen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2012)

Wie kann ich bei dem DHX Coil die Feder spannen? Gibt es einen Trick?
Ist mein erster Coil Dämpfer...


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2012)

drehen?!


----------



## nollak (31. Mai 2012)

Den Teller mit Gewinde reindrehen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2012)

Drehen ist schon klar. Komplett die ganze Feder oder nur den Teller.
AM wiegt jetzt 15,5kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2012)

die feder muss so gedreht werden dass der aufdruck (zb 500x2,8) lesbar auf der rechten seite in fahrtrichtung steht. anschlieÃend darf die feder auf keinen fall nochmals verdreht werden, ansonsten besteht erhÃ¶hte bruchgefahr... ð


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2012)

Mist... Die Zahlen sind auf der anderen Seite... 

Spaß vorbei... Gibt es echt nix zu beachten ?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> die feder muss so gedreht werden dass der aufdruck (zb 500x2,8) lesbar auf der rechten seite in fahrtrichtung steht. anschlieÃend darf die feder auf keinen fall nochmals verdreht werden, ansonsten besteht erhÃ¶hte bruchgefahr... ð
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



....wie fies

G.


----------



## sluette (31. Mai 2012)

quatsch, einfach drehen... max 3 umdrehungen, falls dann immer noch zu weich musst du die nächst höhere Feder montieren (ernsthaft)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. Mai 2012)

Ok. Danke. 
Kommt mit der 600er gut hin. Morgen kommen noch die Huber-Buchsen und Sonntag eine Probefahrt. 
Bin schon gespannt, ob es sich gelohnt hat.


----------



## chridsche (1. Juni 2012)

Moooment:


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juni 2012)

Dank an Sluette für die Zustimmung zum Coil Dämpfer. 
Komme gerade von einer schönen Tour zurück und happy mit dem Coil. 
600er Feder passt wohl auch ganz gut.


----------



## powermac (3. Juni 2012)

Jetzt noch ne Coil Gabel rein und die Talas raus und du wirst Happy sein  Auch wenn du im Moment sicher noch von der Talas begeistert bist 

Gruß

Power


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juni 2012)

Die Talas ist echt Super. Habe schonmal an einen Umbau auf VAN nachgedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. Juni 2012)

Ne talas bin ich zwar noch nicht gefahren, die van ist allerdings klasse


----------



## der-gute (3. Juni 2012)

herrlich...fast wie im LV-Forum ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Juni 2012)

Bekommt man von N auch 3 Testdämpfer ?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juni 2012)

mein neuer Rahmen für 2012 





DANKE an www.wurzelpassage.de


----------



## checkb (5. Juni 2012)

...und was wird es in 2013.


----------



## sluette (5. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein neuer Rahmen für 2012



muaaaahhhh, geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> muaaaahhhh, geil !


 finde ich auch.  aufkl. werden schwarz. 



checkb schrieb:


> ...und was wird es in 2013.


 kein ION 18


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein neuer Rahmen für 2012



Uiuiui, sehr geil, mein Glückwunsch! Bin sehr auf Deinen Aufbau gespannt, wird bestimmt spitze


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juni 2012)

@Artur:

Glückwunsch! Lass uns aum Aufbau teilhaben. Bin neugierig auf die Fotos.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## stuk (5. Juni 2012)

klasse das blaue
aber ich frage mich WARUM? Bronze ist auch schön und der alte Rahmen ist doch noch mehr als OK.
????
aber Glückwunsch.


----------



## tommi101 (5. Juni 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> klasse das blaue
> aber ich frage mich WARUM? Bronze ist auch schön und der alte Rahmen ist doch noch mehr als OK.
> ????
> aber Glückwunsch.



Ich finde das Blau auch frischer als Bronze. Aber wenn Artur seine Parts aus dem Bronze-AM verwendet, bleibt das Bike ja dennoch relativ schlicht.....was mir ja bekanntermaßen gut gefällt 
Glückwunsch, mit einem neuen Rahmen hätte ich bei Dir in diesem Jahr noch nicht gerechnet, Artur. 
Bin gespannt was noch so Neues an Parts dazu kommt...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Juni 2012)

Geil geil geil!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juni 2012)

DANKE Leute.   
Tommi hat schon recht, werde meine parts vom bronze rahmen verwenden.

@stuk war eher aus der laune heraus


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Juni 2012)

Die Laune macht doch Spass ! 
Geiler Rahmen und viel Spass damit.


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Juni 2012)

@stuk war eher aus der laune heraus [/quote]

 Na sauber, ich hab mir gesten aus ner Laune raus ein Eis gekauft. Zwei Bällchen Vanille!!! Und der kauft sich nen Rahmen.

Ne, im Ernst. Bauchentscheidungen sind immer die richtigen.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juni 2012)

lol Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin an Pfingsten aus der Laune heraus "mit meinem Neffen ne Tour gemacht" und habe mich dabei schön sauber abgelegt und das bei einer Tour an der Ostsee.  Ich hätte die Treppe nicht ihm nachspringen sollen mit dem Hardtail.  Der Ellbogen und das Knie heilt wieder so langsam. 

@KHUJAND
Das Blau ist geil finde ich persönlich, weil blau und rot Lieblingsfarben von mir sind.

Ich komme beim Aufbau meines AM nicht weiter, eigentlich wollte ich schon fertig sein, mir fehlt einfach die Zeit. Habe mittlerweile neue Lager und die warten bestimmt schon 3 Wochen auf den Einbau. Und die warten jetzt noch länger, weil der Rahmen liegt in der Firma in Saarbrücken, ich wohne selbst in Wuppertal und bin die nächsten 2 Wochen als Monteur nur im Norden unterwegs.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juni 2012)

arthur, ich dachte dass 1.5" steuerrohr gefällt dir nicht?


----------



## Ge!st (5. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> arthur, ich dachte dass 1.5" steuerrohr gefällt dir nicht?


Wie war das nochmal mir dem Geschwätz von gestern...


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein neuer Rahmen für 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderschöner Rahmen den du dir da gegönnt hast Artur 

Jetzt ist es Pflicht das du am 11.08.2012 zum Pufftreffen/N-Deutschland Tour kommst


----------



## Kontragonist (5. Juni 2012)

Du wirst den Armen Kerl doch hoffentlich nicht so lange auf seinen Rahmen wrtzen lassen


----------



## der-gute (5. Juni 2012)

11.08.
nicht euer Ernst?!

da is Bike-Attack

:-(


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Du wirst den Armen Kerl doch hoffentlich nicht so lange auf seinen Rahmen wrtzen lassen



Nein, wir haben den Rahmen heute mit DHL verschickt.




der-gute schrieb:


> 11.08.
> nicht euer Ernst?!
> 
> da is Bike-Attack
> ...



Doch, ein anderer Termin war leider nicht frei.


----------



## der-gute (5. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein neuer Rahmen für 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und warum wieder ein AM?


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Juni 2012)

wollte halt auch mal eins mit dem schönen steuerrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (6. Juni 2012)

Endlich wird der Rahmen mal erlöst... auf den habe ich bei den letzten Aufbaubilder eigentlich immer geschaut  - sattes Blau


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> arthur, ich dachte dass 1.5" steuerrohr gefällt dir nicht?


ja ja... so is dat.  
ich kann jetzt damit einen "modernen" lenkwinkel von 65,5° fahren. mit diesem K9 Industries Angled Reducer Caps Steuersatz.



guru39 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es Pflicht das du am 11.08.2012 zum Pufftreffen/N-Deutschland Tour kommst



das befürchte ich auch... ich denke das ich zu 99% dabei bin. 




Kontragonist schrieb:


> Du wirst den Armen Kerl doch hoffentlich nicht so lange auf seinen Rahmen wrtzen lassen



meine Schwiegermutter sitzt schon auf heissen kohlen. 




der-gute schrieb:


> und warum wieder ein AM?


weil es "für mich" der beste Rahmen ist. 




Triple F schrieb:


> Endlich wird der Rahmen mal erlöst... auf den habe ich bei den letzten Aufbaubilder eigentlich immer geschaut  - sattes Blau



 ja und auch in gute hände. 
ich war mein bronze elox irgendwie satt.


----------



## timtim (6. Juni 2012)

na dann , auf ein Neues ! viel Spaß damit ................


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> na dann , auf ein Neues ! viel Spaß damit ................



ja auf ein neues...  und das ca. seit 1999.


----------



## Splash (6. Juni 2012)

Das Bleu gefällt mir auch richtig gut  - bin auf den Endausbau gespannt ..


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Das Bleu gefällt mir auch richtig gut  - bin auf den Endausbau gespannt ..



steuersatz:
 wird wohl der Workscomponents--> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-...acup-169-p.asp
kurbel:
(siehe anhang) 
rest bleibt wohl.  

Der Rahmen ist gerade angekommen... juhuuuu. 
DANKE Rainer/Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2012)

PS: bes. DANK an dreamdeep, in der steuersatz frage. 
(ich glaube niemand kennt sich besser aus)


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2012)

Jetzt übertreibst du aber, so ein Quatsch 
Aber freut mich wenn ich Dir helfen konnte.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber, so ein Quatsch



ne warum  all die technischen daten hast du wie aus dem eff-eff drauf.


----------



## stuk (6. Juni 2012)

artur mit ner leichten kurbel.....
das hätte ich nie gedacht!!!
wird bestimmt klasse das baik

und ja DREAMDEEP ist der Beste!


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne warum  all die technischen daten hast du wie aus dem eff-eff drauf.



geb ich dir recht, mir hat dreamdeep auch immer super infos geben beim aufbau


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2012)

was denn.. etwa ein fan-club dreamdeep


----------



## NoStyle (6. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND, warum nimmst Du beim Works unten eine externe Schale? Geht nicht beides als Zero-Stack? Hättest dann sogar zusätzlich eine modern tiefere Front ... 
Gute Wahl übrigens  ... nix gegen K9, aber Works ist genauso gut und dafür billiger ...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> KHUJAND, warum nimmst Du beim Works unten eine externe Schale? Geht nicht beides als Zero-Stack? Hättest dann sogar zusätzlich eine modern tiefere Front ...
> Gute Wahl übrigens  ... nix gegen K9, aber Works ist genauso gut und dafür billiger ...



Damit die gabel auch zu 100% unter´m unterrohr durchgeht  ich mag nicht so knappe dinger. 

 wobei es keinen Zero-Stack beim Works gibt .  (glaube ich)


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2012)

Danke, jetzt macht ihr mich aber ganz verlegen 

Zero-Stack gibt es schon, scheitert dann aber an der Gabelfreiheit. Je nachdem ob der Rahmen das verlängerte Steuerrohr (für das AS) hat oder nicht, könnte es gerade so passen. Ist dann aber try and error und mit 12mm baut auch der EC49 cup schon recht flach.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep 4 president!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (6. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> steuersatz:
> wird wohl der Workscomponents--> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-...acup-169-p.asp
> ...



so ein zufall, genau den habe ich vorgestern auch bestellt...



dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...Je nachdem ob der Rahmen das verlängerte Steuerrohr (für das AS) hat oder nicht, könnte es gerade so passen...



also mein AM ist von 12.2011 und nach angabe von Vinc ist das verlängerte steuerrohr seit dem standard.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> also mein AM ist von 12.2011 und nach angabe von Vinc ist das verlängerte steuerrohr seit dem standard.



Yep, ist halt die Frage von wann Arturs Rahmen ist. War ja schon längers im Puff, aber vermutlich so lange auch nicht 
Aber auch mit verlängerten Steuerrohr wirds knapp. Bei meinen Rahmen mit AS, welcher 4mm stackheight hat, geht sich das mit der Fox haarscharf aus und auch nur weil ich den Kabelhalter bearbeitet habe. Der WC hat sogar nur 3,5mm. Wie gesagt, ist halt Try and Error ob der WC passt. Ich hätte, wie Artur, darauf auch keine Lust.


----------



## NoStyle (6. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Damit die gabel auch zu 100% unter´m unterrohr durchgeht  ich mag nicht so knappe dinger.
> 
> wobei es keinen Zero-Stack beim Works gibt .  (glaube ich)


Doch, gibt es, gerade bei OnePointFive - habe ich ja selbst seit knapp 2 Jahren. Allerdings ist Freiheit Gabel/Unterrohr beim AM vermutlich ein Thema, dann lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen!


----------



## Jim_Panse (6. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aufkl. werden schwarz.



Genau so würde ich meins auch haben wollen!
Bin mal auf den fertigen Aufbau gespannt...
Wird dann vermutlich die Vorlage wenn ich mir irgendwann mal den Traum erfülle


----------



## sluette (6. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...Wie gesagt, ist halt Try and Error ob der WC passt. Ich hätte, wie Artur, darauf auch keine Lust.



ich habe ihn auch mit erhöhung bestellt weil mein momentan verbauter hope stepdown das auch hat. Mit zerostack blieben von den 1,5 grad dann wieder weniger über.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Yep, ist halt die Frage von wann Arturs Rahmen ist. War ja schon längers im Puff, aber vermutlich so lange auch nicht



Artur´s Rahmen ist von 2012.




sluette schrieb:


> .... und nach angabe von Vinc ist das verlängerte steuerrohr seit dem standard.



Dem ist so


----------



## checkb (6. Juni 2012)

Ein Tipp für die ersten 2008 -2009er Helius AM mit 200/57 Dämpfer. 

Der Conti Baron in 2,3 schlägt hinten nicht an bei vollen 170mm Federweg, gerade ins Flat getestet.  Mal sehen wie sich der Reifen auf dem Trail schlägt, macht vom Profil aus meiner Sicht mehr her, als die 2,4er RQ die ich bisher hinten drauf hatte. Mit der RQ geht auch nur das 2. Loch mit 155mm da der Reifen sonst anschlägt. 

checkb


----------



## sluette (6. Juni 2012)

ist zwar grenzwertig off topic hier, aber:



checkb schrieb:


> ...Conti Baron in 2,3 schlägt hinten ...



auf welcher felge fährst du ihn und wie breit baut er dann? ich suche gerade einen nachfolger für meinen 2.4er ardent fr...


----------



## Brainspiller (6. Juni 2012)

das passt schon.sag mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (6. Juni 2012)

Ick mache Morgen mal Bild.


----------



## tommi101 (6. Juni 2012)

@checker
biste schon wieder im harz? :-O

bezgl. flachererererer lenkwinkelhype:
für ein do-it-all-bike wie das AM, sind mmn die 66,5° genau richtig. ich vermisse jedenfalls weder laufruhe noch ist mir der "steile" LW in verblockten passagen zu agil. 
aber jeder wie er mag....


----------



## tiffybenton (7. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1140361
Hier mal mein Amateur-Aufbau 
Orange ist nicht gleich orange ;-)
Saint-Kurbel fand ich schlecht fürs Gewicht, schlecht für den Style aber "leider geil".
Cane Creek Angle Set -0,5° 
Kronolog: mal sehen wie lange das gut geht...


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juni 2012)

einzigst die kronolog mag mir nicht gefallen!


----------



## tiffybenton (7. Juni 2012)

Erster Eindruck: 
Gabel spricht sehr feinfühlig an.
Hinterbau vermittelt enorme Stabilität ohne zu plüschig zu sein.
Ergebnis: Habe einen Bergab-Baumstamm überfahren bei dem ich zuletzt noch abgestiegen bin - und weiß jetzt auch warum ich einen Bashguard brauche 
Kronolog sieht in Natura recht schlicht aus, dürfte aber bei meiner Beinlänge nicht noch länger bauen - so wie es jetzt ist kann ich gerade den Verstellbereich ausnutzen.
Die Haltbarkeit wurde ja schon im IBC kritisiert...


----------



## checkb (8. Juni 2012)

Hier nach das Bild mit 2,3er Baron im alten Helius mit 200/57 Dämpfer.






Platz ohne Ende. 

Gestern ne Runde Cityfreeriden mit 2 bar, nichts auffälliges.  Am Mo + Di bin ich in harten Gelände mit 1,5 bar unterwegs, danach gibt es ein Hopp oder Flop von mir.

Schönes Wochenende, checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physio (8. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Fährt jemand zufällig den Fat Albert in 2,4 auf ner Flow-Felge im AM?
Wenn ja, funzt das? Stichwort Reifenbreite und Kollision Sitzrohr...

Grüße und Danke!


----------



## provester (8. Juni 2012)

Physio schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Fährt jemand zufällig den Fat Albert in 2,4 auf ner Flow-Felge im AM?
> Wenn ja, funzt das? Stichwort Reifenbreite und Kollision Sitzrohr...
> ...



Fahre nen 2,4 MK auf ner Flow hinten und RQ 2,4 vorn - Reifen/Felgen-Kombination passt, absolut unauffällig.

Problem: hinten streift der MK die linke Kettenstrebe und hat schon Spuren hinterlassen  - hat jemand nen Tipp? Baut der so breit? Im Stand sind eigentlich noch wenige mm Luft


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2012)

Ih fahr den FA hinten auf ner flow felge bei meinem AM! 
Passt ! auch wenn du da keine welten dazwischen an platz hast. Momentan schleift der reifen leicht mit meinem lezyne kettenstrebenschutz (da so ein ritsch ratsch KSS doch relativ "viel" platz beansprucht) Am anfang hats gepasst, hab dann aber mal am KSS gefummelt und jetzt scheifts leicht...

Ich schliess mich mal mit ner frage diesbezüglich an 


An die kettenstrebenschutz wickelexperten: ihr benutzt doch rennradlenkerband? Ist solches nicht so volumig wie z.b den KSS von 
Lezyne?
Reicht es wenn man das hinterrad rausnimmt um das band ordentlich wickeln, oder müsste man die strebe lösen?

Danke


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2012)

Ih fahr den FA hinten auf ner flow felge bei meinem AM! 
Passt ! auch wenn du da keine welten dazwischen an platz hast. Momentan schleift der reifen leicht mit meinem lezyne kettenstrebenschutz (da so ein ritsch ratsch KSS doch relativ "viel" platz beansprucht) Am anfang hats gepasst, hab dann aber mal am KSS gefummelt und jetzt scheifts leicht...

Ich schliess mich mal mit ner frage diesbezüglich an 


An die kettenstrebenschutz wickelexperten: ihr benutzt doch rennradlenkerband? Ist solches weniger volumig wie z.b den KSS von 
Lezyne?
Reicht es wenn man das hinterrad rausnimmt um das band ordentlich wickeln, oder müsste man die strebe lösen?

Danke


----------



## provester (8. Juni 2012)

bei mir ist die Sache so eng, dass nicht mal ein Kettenstrebenschutz zwischen passen würde - das AM ist doch mit 2,4er Reifenfreiheit angegeben?.


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juni 2012)

bei den 2,35er muddy mary kann ich meinen lezyne auch nicht bis vorne schieben weil sonst der reifen dran schleift!
werde ihn glaube ich abmachen.
das kunststoff teil muss reichen. ist ja nur ein fahrrad und kein vitrinenstück.


----------



## provester (8. Juni 2012)

Seh` ich grundsätzlich auch so, bei mir hat allerdings der MK schon angefangen die Schweißnaht zu entfernen.. 

Es war schon immer eng, schleifen tut es aber erst seit kurzem, daher meine Verwirrung woran es liegen könnte


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juni 2012)

ist deine kassette richtig fest?


----------



## provester (8. Juni 2012)

eigentlich schon.. zumindest soweit ich es heut auf die schnelle überprüfen konnte. Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar, was die Kassette damit zu tun haben sollte, solang die Achse fest sitzt, kann sich doch das Hinterrad nicht bewegen, unabhängig ob die Kassette fest ist oder nicht - oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2012)

Was hat ein lose Cassette damit zu tun?

Ist wohl eher eine Unwucht in der Felge oder Spiel in der Nabe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juni 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Seh` ich grundsätzlich auch so, bei mir hat allerdings der MK schon angefangen die Schweißnaht zu entfernen..
> 
> Es war schon immer eng, schleifen tut es aber erst seit kurzem, daher meine Verwirrung woran es liegen könnte



Häää? Also ehrlich, da läuft was total falsch. Ich bin bisher den 2,4 Nobby Nic, den 2,35 Hans Dampf und zur Zeit die 2,4 Rubber Queen im AM gefahren. Hab keinen extra Neopren Schutz, aber an der Schweißnaht schleift da nix und Platz ist auch noch genug. Selbst schlammig berührt der Reifen nicht den Rahmen. Schau mal bei mir im Album.

Gruss


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juni 2012)

bei mir war letzt die kassette nicht ganz fest und in kurven hat der reifen dann angefangen zu schleifen. wenn ich mit der hand am laufrad gewackelt hab hatte es auch seitliches spiel. lag nicht an der achse, die war fest!
nachdem ich die lose kasi wieder festgezogen hatte war das spiel weg?


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juni 2012)

provester schrieb:


> bei mir ist die Sache so eng, dass nicht mal ein Kettenstrebenschutz zwischen passen würde - das AM ist doch mit 2,4er Reifenfreiheit angegeben?.



Soweit ich weiß, ist er sogar mit 2,5 angegeben. Gruss


----------



## provester (8. Juni 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Häää? Also ehrlich, da läuft was total falsch. Ich bin bisher den 2,4 Nobby Nic, den 2,35 Hans Dampf und zur Zeit die 2,4 Rubber Queen im AM gefahren. Hab keinen extra Neopren Schutz, aber an der Schweißnaht schleift da nix und Platz ist auch noch genug. Selbst schlammig berührt der Reifen nicht den Rahmen. Schau mal bei mir im Album.
> 
> Gruss



Problematisch ist nicht der Bereich des Reifenprofils, sondern die "Seitenwand" der Karkasse schleift meiner Meinung nach in Kurven.. Es schleift am Übergang des gefrästem Yoke zur Kettensrebe - da sind bei mir links wie rechts ca. 2 bis 3mm Luft zum Reifen..


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juni 2012)

provester schrieb:


> Problematisch ist nicht der Bereich des Reifenprofils, sondern die "Seitenwand" der Karkasse schleift meiner Meinung nach in Kurven.. Es schleift am Übergang des gefrästem Yoke zur Kettensrebe - da sind bei mir links wie rechts ca. 2 bis 3mm Luft zum Reifen..



Okay, verstehe ich. Aber auch da ist bei mir genug Platz. Jedenfalls mehr als 2mm. Gehe jetzt mal runter und messe nach.


----------



## provester (8. Juni 2012)

Daaaanke.


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juni 2012)

Also, auf jeder Seite Flanke Reifen zur Spitze Yoke sind 4mm. Hatte den Reifen raus und hab die Schweißnähte kontrolliert. Die ist kein Krümmel Eloxat abgeschliffen. 

Handelt sich um ZTR Flow mit 2,4 Rubber Queen.

Sorry, Fotos sind mit Handy gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## provester (8. Juni 2012)

@ Martin1508

fetten Dank für Deine Mühe! 

Hab noch mal probiert: also das Hinterrad hat bei kleinlichster Betrachtung minimalstes Spiel - bei genauerer Betrachtung eiert allerdings der Reifen, wohingegen die Felge keinen Schlag zu haben scheint..

Werde morgen mal Lager und Kassette prüfen und mal probeweise den RQ von vorn hinten aufziehen und dann berichten..


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juni 2012)

Okay, lass morgen mal hören. Für mich hört es sich fast wie die Lösung an. Leichtes Lagerspiel plus Unwucht im Mantel gleich werden zwei kleine Probleme zu einem großem.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. Juni 2012)

Bei mir siehts platzmässig mit dem FA hinten in etwa so aus wie bei martin; hab heut noch mal nachgekuckt. Wie gesagt, bei mir schleifts lediglich ganz leicht am voluminösen lezyne kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

aufbau hat begonnen.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juni 2012)

Weit gekommen bist Du aber nicht  Bin mal auf das Endprodukt gespannt...

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2012)

Der Dämpfer passt auf jeden Fall schon mal wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer passt auf jeden Fall schon mal wie die Faust aufs Auge



findich auch... auch wenn er "immer" hier im IBC zerissen wird,- finde ich ihn TOP.

fahre mein rad eher straff,-von daher passt er mir sehr gut.


----------



## tommi101 (11. Juni 2012)

@Artur
Sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus.....I like!
Die Decals aus Folie in Carbonoptik find ich ja mal richtig geil....gibt´s die direkt bei Nicolai? Machen sich auf raw bestimmt auch gut 

Viel Spass beim Aufbau weiterhin....aber heute nach Feierabend sollte der Bock doch eigentlich fertig da stehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (11. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> findich auch... auch wenn er "immer" hier im IBC zerissen wird,- finde ich ihn TOP.
> 
> fahre mein rad eher straff,-von daher passt er mir sehr gut.


 
Mal die ganzen Vorlieben wie plush oder straff aussen vor gelassen. Ich finde, er sieht farblich einfach super geil in dem Rahmen aus.

Grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> @Artur
> Sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus.....I like!
> Die Decals aus Folie in Carbonoptik find ich ja mal richtig geil....gibt´s die direkt bei Nicolai? Machen sich auf raw bestimmt auch gut
> 
> Viel Spass beim Aufbau weiterhin....aber heute nach Feierabend sollte der Bock doch eigentlich fertig da stehen, oder?



Tommi. DANKE ! 
die aufkl. habe ich hier aus dem IBC ! ich habe die aufkl.NICHT selber hergestellt, und vertreibe sich auch nicht... das nur zur INFO 

lediglich der steuersatz muss aus UK ankommen,- dann beginnt der aufbau.


----------



## sluette (11. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...
> lediglich der steuersatz muss aus UK ankommen,- dann beginnt der aufbau.



ich bin mal gespannt. habe meinen WC am 04.06. bestellt und bisher lediglich den bestelleingang bestätigt bekommen.


----------



## Harry-88 (11. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> findich auch... auch wenn er "immer" hier im IBC zerissen wird,- finde ich ihn TOP.
> 
> fahre mein rad eher straff,-von daher passt er mir sehr gut.




die wollen ja auch alle den " edhardy " dämpfer......CCDB ....ich bin mit meine auch TOP zufrieden  trotz 9x.xxx gramm fahrfertig


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Juni 2012)

Geil: Edhardy-Dämpfer  Obwohl der Vergleich hinkt, denn für mehr Geld kriegt man ja auch mehr Dämpfer und nicht bloß nen bunten Sticker auf den Monarch 

Mein DHX funktioniert (im AFR) auch klasse. Wahrscheinlich geht das zwar noch besser, aber was soll man sich auch bei jeder Gelegenheit verhätscheln lassen  Ich hab auch für "schmales Geld" meinen Spaß mit der Karre!


----------



## sluette (11. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt. habe meinen WC am 04.06. bestellt und bisher lediglich den bestelleingang bestätigt bekommen.



update, ist gerade angekommen!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> update, ist gerade angekommen!



gibma infos zum einbau.


----------



## US. (11. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gibma infos zum einbau.



Würde mich auch brennend interessieren wie sich der Einbau des workscomponents Steuersatz gestaltet.

Habe mir fürs Helius AM einen 1° 1/8" und fürs ION einen 1,5° Tapered Angle Set bestellt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sluette (11. Juni 2012)

ich denke mal du wirst ihn eher in den händen halten als ich. meiner wurde zu freunden nach UK geschickt und ich bin erst am 20.06. dort. vor anfang juli wird das also nix. 
der einbau soll aber ziemlich easy sein, dreamdeep hat doch da erfahrungen im AC mit.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2012)

Das saubere ausrichten der Lagerschale ist alles. Dazu ein Faden ums Sattelrohr legen und nach vorne zum Steuerrohr ziehen, die Lagerschale so drehen, das beide Markierungen auf dieser, mit dem Faden fluchten.
Ausserdem beide Lagerschalen gleichzeitig einpressen, dann läuft man nicht gefahr die Lagerschalen zu verkanten (sind beide angeschrägt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (11. Juni 2012)

Danke.
Gespannt bin ich trotzdem, da bei den Nicolai-Rahmen doch eine ordentliche Presspassung vorliegt.

Einpressen dann am besten mit Gewindestange und selbstgedrehten Aufsatzadapter, oder?

Und die alten Schalen Rausklopfen mit dem hier?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p3482_Austreiber-fuer-Steuersatzschalen-.html

Dazu noch eine Frage zum Rausklopfen der alten Schalen:
Legst du den Rahmen dabei am Unterrohr auf? Muß man sich da u.U. noch eine spezielle Vorrichtung bauen, damit das Unterrohr nicht verdellt?
Z.B. Halbschalenaufnahmen?
Oder reicht da da eine Weichholzauflage?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2012)

Von der Gewindenstangenlösung halte ich nicht viel. Zumal das Cyclus Einpresswerkzeug nicht die Welt kostet und echt top Qualität hat:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...kzeug-1---1-1-8--fuer-Steuersatzschalen-.html

Der Austreiber ist gut, allerdings würde ich die Auflagen an der Stirnfläche etwas mit der Feile bearbeiten, damit die Ecke nicht so scharfkantig ist.
Austreiben geht am besten zu zweit, einer hält den Rahmen in der Hand, dann läuft man auch nicht Gefahr, sich ein Rohr zu zerdrücken. Ausserdem immer mit einem Stahlhammer, nicht Gummihammer.


----------



## Eksduro (11. Juni 2012)

schön dich hier nochmal anzutreffen dreamdeep

@khujand:

echt schicke kombi, bin auf das gesamtbild gespannt....blau ist zwar normalerweise gar nicht meins aber so ist schon schick....vor allem die harmonie mit dem fox blau kennt man ja sonst nur von dreamdeeps leitungshaltern.....hamma!


----------



## sluette (11. Juni 2012)

ich spanne die rahmen immer klassisch an der sattelstütze, auch beim austreiben der lagerschalen. hat bisher immer ohne probleme funktioniert.


----------



## US. (11. Juni 2012)

ok, danke euch. Die Massenträgheit tut wohl das meiste als "Gegenlager"
Das Einpresswerkzeug sieht in der Tat auch gut aus. Habe halt einen 1 1/8" und einen 1,5" Steuersatz zu tauschen, so daß sich die Werkzeugkosten läppern...

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Juni 2012)

Für 1.5 braucht es nur andere Adapter fürs Einpresswerkzeug. Eventuell findet sich auch schon was passendes in der Werkstatt. Ich verwende dafür umgedrehte Acros Einpressadapter.

@Eksduro: Danke


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Juni 2012)

Nach ein paar schmerzlichen Erfahrungen habe ich mir eine Reverb geholt. 

Wie habt ihr die Führung der Leitung gelöst? Gibt es da etwas zu beachten?
Oder einfach unter dem Oberrohr lang?


----------



## tommi101 (12. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Nach ein paar schmerzlichen Erfahrungen habe ich mir eine Reverb geholt.
> 
> Wie habt ihr die Führung der Leitung gelöst? Gibt es da etwas zu beachten?
> Oder einfach unter dem Oberrohr lang?



Bleibt Dir wohl nix anderes übrig als ne Bastellösung am OR entlang, wenn die entsprechenden Zuganschläge nicht vorhanden sind. Es gibt ja diese Zughalter mit Kabelband oder selbstklebend

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on-pro/aid:160927

.....aber schön ist was anderes 

Jedenfalls wirst Du die Reverb schnell mögen bei dem Auf und Ab in Deinem Revier


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die Führung der Leitung gelöst? Gibt es da etwas zu beachten?
> Oder einfach unter dem Oberrohr lang?



Beim AM habe ich die Führung ab Werk, beim AC habe ich das auch mit den Leitungsclips wie tommi101 gelöst, gibt es auch von Magura, das hält problemlos, wenn man die Rohre vorher entfettet. Einfach zwei Clips unter das Oberrohr, einen unter die Dämpferaufnahme und einen unter die Umlenkhebeln, dann fällt das auch nicht weiter auf. Vorne dann mit Kabelbinder an der Bremsleitung befestigen. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/958003


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (13. Juni 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Was ich mich schon gefragt habe: Direct Mount ist doch ein Standard, warum muss dann ein speziell von Nicolai bearbeiteter Umwerfer eingesetzt werden?
> 
> Das mag zwar kein großer Nachteil sein, aber so ganz sinnvoll erscheint mir Nicolais DM-Konzept nicht.



aus aktuellem Anlass:
eben weil klassische Umwerfer zur Befestigung am Sitzrohr an einem gefedertem Rahmen oft Probleme bereiten (Kette schleift "unten" bei Kombination hinten klein - vorne Mitte/gross, etc) und ich in der Vergangenheit bei diversen Rahmengeos (z.b. Ventana-Hinterbau) keine optimale Einstellung hinbekommen habe, wollte ich dieses Mal DM haben (Helius AC).
Habe einen X9 39Z zum Rahmen bestellt (Ziel ist/war 3fach Kurbel). Leider sind die von Nicolai angebotenen Umwerfer (zumindest meiner ist es) 2x10, also garnicht, bzw kaum mit 3fach Kurbeln fahrbar (wurde mir auch mehrfach von einem befreundeten SRAM Mitarbeiter bestätigt).

Egal, der von Nicolai bearbeitete Umwerfer hat eine S1 Aufnahme (die Kettenstrebe hat eine dazu passende Aufnahme) und entspricht zu 100% dem Standard, das Teil wird lediglich den Rahmen angepasst.
Der serienmässige Umwerfer hat normale Löcher - das getunte Teil hat Gewinde.
Ausserdem ist dann der Rückseite ein wenig Material abgeschliffen, damit der Umwerfer beim Einfedern am Sitzrohr "vorbeipasst".
Desweiteren ist am getunten Umwerfer an der Aufnahme "unten" eine halbkreisförmige Aussparung rausgefräst, bzw rausgeschliffen, damit der Umwerfer um die Kettenstrebenachse passt und somit möglichst nahe an der Kurbel bleibt.
Alles in allem wohl 15-30 Minuten Arbeit.

Da der mir mitgelieferte X9 2x10 halt die Kette nicht über 3 Kettenblätter hebt, ich aber unbedingt die Sache  mit dem DM probieren wollte, habe ich mir einfach einen günstigen X7 3x10 Umwerfer besorgt und eine halbe Stunde Arbeit investiert:
- Gewinde reingeschnitten 
- Rückseite befeilt
- Befestigungsplatte befeilt

Ergebnis: passt und funktioniert (bislang nur im Montageständer...), hebt die Kette von einem 20er Grannyring hoch auf ein 42er Blatt.
Jetzt muss die Sache nur noch im normalen Fahrbetrieb funktionieren.

Vorne von mir bearbeiteter X7, hinten der originale X9 von Nicolai


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juni 2012)

Sehr informativ, danke


----------



## US. (13. Juni 2012)

Top-Info, danke!

S1-Standard also. Ich hab so ein 2-fach 39 Zähne Teil von SRAM (X0) am ION 18 als Directmount.

Hätte aber gerne Shimano, wobei es da wohl keinen S1-Standard gibt, oder?
Oder wenigstens einen für 36 Zähne.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Splash (13. Juni 2012)

Bescheidene Frage von mir dazu - ich habe hier einen SRAM X9 S3-Umwerfer und einen Shimano SLX DirectMount Umwerfer liegen. Beide haben ja grundsätzlich den gleichen Lochabstand, aber die Auflagefläche des rechten Schraubloches liegt beim SRAM Umwerfer nicht an, wenn links plan anliegt. U-Scheiben verwenden?


----------



## oldman (13. Juni 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Bescheidene Frage von mir dazu - ich habe hier einen SRAM X9 S3-Umwerfer und einen Shimano SLX DirectMount Umwerfer liegen. Beide haben ja grundsätzlich den gleichen Lochabstand, aber die Auflagefläche des rechten Schraubloches liegt beim SRAM Umwerfer nicht an, wenn links plan anliegt. U-Scheiben verwenden?



kann ich nicht 100% beurteilen, aber mir erscheint es logisch, dass es mit U-Scheiben passen sollte.

den SLX DirectMount kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Splash (13. Juni 2012)

Hier mal 2 Bilder, gemeint ist das SChraubloch, wo die alufarbende Schraube drin ist. Da scheinen sich Shimano und SRAM doch zu unterscheiden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (13. Juni 2012)

schwer zu beurteilen anhand der Bilder...
was 100% passt ist S1 low mount bei X7, X9 und X0, dessen bin ich mir absolut sicher.
das mit den schimanskis muesste man halt mal per dranhalten checken


----------



## US. (13. Juni 2012)

Hab nochmal recherchiert.
Shimano Direct Mount entspricht S3. Damit klappts also nicht, da der Lochabstand zu kurz ist.

Noch ein Frage:
Gibt es überhaupt einen SRAM DM-Umwerfer S1 für 36 Zähne?
Hier und von Seiten Nicolai wird das zwar behauptet, bisher habe ich allerdings nur DM-Umwerfer für 39 Zähne bei SRAM gesehen.

Der DM-Umwerfer steht nämlich sehr weit oben für 34er oder 36er Kettenblätter.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## powermac (13. Juni 2012)

@US

Laut Unterlagen bei SRAM gibts den nicht hatte ich im ION 18 Thread schonmal geschrieben, es gibt ebenso keine Version für 83mm Tretlager. Deshalb ist der Umwerfer am ION 18 auch so auf kannte genäht, sprich man kann gerade so auf das große Blatt schalten ohne Reserve. Je nach Blatt geht das sehr gut z.b. mit nem 32er Raceface bei meinem 32er Blackspire gehts eher suboptimal man muss ordentlich Last wegnehmen bzw. hinten paar Gänge rüber schalten. Bei unseren beiden Umwerfern steht auch jedesmal 39 hinten drauf obwohl es ein 36er sein soll, da ich noch ein 32er Blatt fahre kann ich nicht 100% sagen ob ein 36er den Umwerfer ausfüllen würde.

Power


----------



## sluette (13. Juni 2012)

wie erkennt man den unterschied zwischen 36er und 39er? ich fahre ein 36er ritzel und könnte es ausprobieren...


----------



## oldman (13. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> wie erkennt man den unterschied zwischen 36er und 39er? ich fahre ein 36er ritzel und könnte es ausprobieren...



mein 2x10 39er umwerfer hat hinten eine prägung "39"...


----------



## sluette (13. Juni 2012)

seit ihr sicher das es den 36er überhaupt gibt? in allen shops finde ich nur 39er und 42er, zb Hibike


----------



## Splash (13. Juni 2012)

Der SRAM X0 als 36T ist hier zu bekommen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55242


----------



## sluette (14. Juni 2012)

korrekt, aber lediglich mit Spec3 aufnahme. habe weiter oben gelernt das wir eine Spec1 benötigen...


----------



## Splash (14. Juni 2012)

stimmt ... sorry


----------



## evilesel (14. Juni 2012)

Kleines Update und somit Endstadium meines AM 

Gewicht 14,85 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (14. Juni 2012)

Dat sieht ja mal richtig sahnig aus!


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juni 2012)

ja , richtig schön !


----------



## tommi101 (14. Juni 2012)

Das passt ja mal wirklich bis auf den letzten Farbklecks......Super Maschine!! 

Und wie taugt der Bos Dämpfer im AM?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Dat sieht ja mal richtig sahnig aus!



Wobei ich teilweise Schwarzbeersahen noch ein Tikken besser als Kirschsahen finden würde
Aber ich würds auch genau so nehmen

G.


----------



## evilesel (14. Juni 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Und wie taugt der Bos Dämpfer im AM?


----------



## trailterror (14. Juni 2012)

Sieht schon lecker aus....

Und das gewicht, mit HS und reverb, nicht schlecht


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juni 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


>



Schönes AM!
Kannst Du zum Viper noch ein kurzes Feedback geben? Interessiert mich auch fürs AC. Und ist Deiner fehlerfrei, ohne klacker Geräusche (wie man so oft liest)?


----------



## Jim_Panse (15. Juni 2012)

Hat da zufällig ein YT Industries zum ausschlachten hergehalten?


----------



## evilesel (15. Juni 2012)

jim_panse schrieb:


> hat da zufällig ein yt industries zum ausschlachten hergehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiffybenton (16. Juni 2012)

Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte über die Abstimmung des CCDB im AM?
Meiner ist ein Aftermarket DB aus dem Karton.
28% Sag in Attacke-Position.
Erster Eindruck:
- kaum Pedalwippen bergauf  (Low Speed Druck/Zugstufe erstmal o.k.)
- bei Überfahren gröberer Brocken fühlt es sich hoppelig an, wenn ich den Hinterbau auf den Boden fallen lasse hüpft er hoch (mir hat mal ein professioneller Downhiller und Bikelehrer erzählt der Hinterbau muss am Boden pappen bleiben)...
Mehr Highspeed-Zugstufe?
Wer hat Erfahrungen?


----------



## powermac (17. Juni 2012)

Du kannst Malcolm bei Cane Creek ne Mail schreiben, er gibt dir dann eine sinnvolle Grundeinstellung für deinen Rahmen, super Service.

Power


----------



## Martin1508 (19. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aufbau hat begonnen.


 

Wir warten und warten und warten. Artur, passiert bei dir noch was?

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Juni 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wir warten und warten und warten. Artur, passiert bei dir noch was?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Martin




ja ...ich warte auch .....xD will ma mit euch fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juni 2012)

Harry / Martin das Rad steht zu 99%  
heute kam erst der Works Steuersatz aus UK ,- der einbau war der wahsinn... 2 std. nur den Steuersatz eingabut


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Harry / Martin das Rad steht zu 99%
> heute kam erst der Works Steuersatz aus UK ,- der einbau war der wahsinn... 2 std. nur den Steuersatz eingabut



SAUBER morgen einweihen?

war heute 1mal mit dem AM in willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (19. Juni 2012)

Hatte auch einen Steuersatz von Works bestellt.
Gestern ist er dann gekommen. 
Der Einbau hat mich vielleicht ne dreiviertel Stunde gekostet.
Ich habe mit einem ganz normalen Steuersatz Einpress Werkzeug gearbeitet.

Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juni 2012)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Hatte auch einen Steuersatz von Works bestellt.
> Gestern ist er dann gekommen.
> Der Einbau hat mich vielleicht ne dreiviertel Stunde gekostet.
> Ich habe mit einem ganz normalen Steuersatz Einpress Werkzeug gearbeitet.
> ...



 und das ausrichten, wie hast da das gemacht ?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juni 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> SAUBER morgen einweihen?
> 
> war heute 1mal mit dem AM in willingen



erst fotos machen  dann am  WE einweihen


----------



## Harry-88 (19. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> erst fotos machen  dann am  WE einweihen





ach bilder....sollte ich auch mal machen


----------



## Brainspiller (19. Juni 2012)

Bindfaden ums Sitzrohr und dann nach vorne stramm ziehen.
Anhand von dem kannst du dann die obere Schale ausrichten und schon mal fixieren.
Dann nimmst du den Rahmen und stellst ihn im Montageständer senkrecht. Also Steuerrohr nach oben. 
Dann nimmst du ein Stück von besagtem Bindfaden und machst was schweres dran, ne Schraubenmutter zum Beispiel.
Damit lotest du anhand der oberen Schale aus dass der Rahmen senkrecht steht.
Ist das gegeben kannst du anhand des Lotes auch die untere Schale ausrichten.
Anschließend fertig einpressen und gut ist.

'Friends of gravity' - das ist das Stichwort


----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich mach das so


----------



## Bodenprobe (19. Juni 2012)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte über die Abstimmung des CCDB im AM?
> Meiner ist ein Aftermarket DB aus dem Karton.
> 28% Sag in Attacke-Position.
> Erster Eindruck:
> ...



Reifendruck?
Mach die Low-Speed erst mal beide voll auf und schau was passiert, falls noch nicht versucht.
Die Low-Speed Zugstufe würde ich erst mal gar nicht nutzen=voll offen. Erst mal den Rest einstellen.

Grundsätzlich würde ich folgende Reihenfolge bei der Einstellung wählen:
1. Sag (klar) 
2. High Speed Zug
3. High Speed Druck
4. Low Speed Druck
5. Low speed Zug

Immer ausgehend von voll offen. Dann Feinjustierung.

Lies mal auf der CC-Seite nach, da wird was zur Vorgehensweise beim Set-Up stehen...müsste bei Vierwege-Dämpfern im MTB-Bereich eigentlich unerlässlich sein. Ich meine da auch mal eine Überschrift gesehen zu haben.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juni 2012)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> Bindfaden ums Sitzrohr und dann nach vorne stramm ziehen.
> Anhand von dem kannst du dann die obere Schale ausrichten und schon mal fixieren.
> Dann nimmst du den Rahmen und stellst ihn im Montageständer senkrecht. Also Steuerrohr nach oben.
> Dann nimmst du ein Stück von besagtem Bindfaden und machst was schweres dran, ne Schraubenmutter zum Beispiel.
> ...




 ich habs auch mit nem bindfaden gemacht. 
trotzdem sau schwere arbeit (allein)


----------



## sluette (20. Juni 2012)

gerade in empfang genommen... bin aber erst ende juni wieder zuhause zum einbauen... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brainspiller (20. Juni 2012)

Ist halb so wild, das Warten lohnt sich 
Komme grad von meiner ersten kleinen Testfahrt zurück.

Bin jetzt theoretisch bei rund 65,5°Lenkwinkel und Tretlager auf +10mm.
Ich hatte schon Zweifel ob ich es nicht etwas übertrieben habe, aber es fühlt sich so weit gut an.

Eventuell gehts am Wochenende in den Park, da kann man ja alles immer noch ein bisschen besser ausloten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> gerade in empfang genommen... bin aber erst ende juni wieder zuhause zum einbauen...
> Anhang anzeigen 232661
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



die verpackung ist der witz in tüten.  der steuersatz ist aber geil . . . 

 soo bin mit meinem Rad jetzt fertig, ges. gewicht 14,45 kg.
 morgen erstmal gescheite fotos machen. 



PS: es ist sooo geil geworden.


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ges. gewicht 14,45 kg.



Hust


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> PS: es ist sooo geil geworden.





Bin schon ganZz wuschig


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die verpackung ist der witz in tüten.  der steuersatz ist aber geil . . .
> 
> soo bin mit meinem Rad jetzt fertig, ges. gewicht 14,45 kg.
> morgen erstmal gescheite fotos machen.
> ...



Bist du unter die Leichtbauer gegangen?


----------



## KeuleBOR (24. Juni 2012)

Mein Helius AM für 2012


----------



## sluette (24. Juni 2012)

Sehr, sehr schön !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailterror (24. Juni 2012)

Mmhh....meine farbkombi wärs nicht so.

Dennoch vieeeeel spass mit dem bock


----------



## Bodenprobe (24. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt´s. Nur bei weißen Griffen fehlt mir immer etwas die Phantasie, auch wenn´s farblich sehr gut passt.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juni 2012)

Der zierliche Helius AM Rahmen hat mit der fetten 180 mm FOX immer ein bisschen was von Musclebike. Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

Welchen Vorbau nehmen?

- Thomason x4
- RF Turbine
- RF Atlas
- Syntace Megaforce2

Sonstige?

Einsatzbereich: All Mountain/Trail/Enduro/Freeride/DH  Letztere beiden in der dem Rad angemessenen Art und Weise natürlich.

Ich mag diese Syntace Lenkerklemmungen irgendwie nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juni 2012)

Ganz klar, Thomson X4. Für mich mit Abstand der schönste Vorbau und gebaut für die Ewigkeit! Gewicht geht auch in Ordnung.


----------



## trailterror (28. Juni 2012)

Schade, dass es ihn nicht in ner 60er ausführung gibt. Die vielen versch. Längen ist der vorteil vom syntace


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Juni 2012)

Nicht die kürzen? 

Geht jetzt für 4 Tage in den Harz.


----------



## tommi101 (28. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Nicht die kürzen?
> 
> Geht jetzt für 4 Tage in den Harz.



Neid!
Beerenstieg nicht vergessen... 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ganz klar, Thomson X4.



auch als "forums-vorbau"  verschrien...  
und somit sogar schon zum 0815 produkt abgestempelt. 

ich liebe die thomson teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ganz klar, Thomson X4. Für mich mit Abstand der schönste Vorbau und gebaut für die Ewigkeit! Gewicht geht auch in Ordnung.



Sehr schön!
Saubere Zugverlegung...fast schon fetischistisch!


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auch als "forums-vorbau"  verschrien...
> und somit sogar schon zum 0815 produkt abgestempelt.
> 
> ich liebe die thomson teil.




0815 ist mir egal. Das sind die anderen auf meiner Liste letztlich auch. Es muss funktionieren, der Rest ist mit fast egal...na ja optisch völlig unten durch sollte es natürlich auch nicht sein...sind sie aber auch alle nicht. 

Ja ich denke es wird Thomson, war ohnehin auch meine erste Wahl. Es sei denn ich bräuchte unbedingt eine 60er Länge.

Die RF Atlas finde ich auch noch recht gut, optisch und bezüglich der Lenkerklemmung.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> 0815 ist mir egal. Das sind die anderen auf meiner Liste letztlich auch. Es muss funktionieren, der Rest ist mit fast egal...na ja optisch völlig unten durch sollte es natürlich auch nicht sein...sind sie aber auch alle nicht.
> 
> Ja ich denke es wird Thomson, war ohnehin auch meine erste Wahl. Es sei denn ich bräuchte unbedingt eine 60er Länge.
> 
> Die RF Atlas finde ich auch noch recht gut, optisch und bezüglich der Lenkerklemmung.



Thomson biete 1A fräsarbeit bei ihren produkten.


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

Jetzt noch was zum kritisieren und kontrovers diskutieren:

DT Swiss FR 440
DT Swiss Alpine
...und jetzt kommt´s
Mavic 819

Die Felge ist prinzipiell ein wenig unterdimensioniert insbes. bezüglich der Maulweite. Wegen der fehlenden Speichenbohrungen im Mittelsteg sollte sie dennoch recht stabil sein. Der Auswahlgrund ist, dass es eine echte UST-Felge ist und somit UST ohne Felgenband gefahren werden kann; eine potentielle Undichtigkeitsstelle weniger. Fürs ganz grobe braucht sie nicht herhalten, soll als tourentaugliches Setup herhalten. Bis 2,4 sollte sie falls nötig dennoch funktionieren (lt. Mavic max. 2,3) und tourenmäßiges Freeride/DH sollte sie in der Kombi auch aushalten. Falls nicht kommt eine andere her. 

Was meint Ihr, Meinungen, Erfahrungen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Juni 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Neid!
> Beerenstieg nicht vergessen...
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Wo ist der ? Komm gerade vom Brocken, Märchenweg, Oderteich und Magdeburger Weg. 

)


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Juni 2012)

Hab die 719 mit 2.4er ADvantage versucht. Das hat leider nicht gehalten (Reifen bei irgend einer Hupf- oder Push-Artion abgesprungen )


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> DT Swiss FR 440
> DT Swiss Alpine
> ...und jetzt kommt´s
> Mavic 819



Das ist imho eine sehr sinnfreie Kombination, die von vorne bis hinten nicht zusammen passt! Schwere Naben, überdimensionierte Speichen und dazu eine Felge mit viel! zu kleiner Maulweite.


----------



## tommi101 (28. Juni 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wo ist der ? Komm gerade vom Brocken, Märchenweg, Oderteich und Magdeburger Weg.
> 
> )



Ne schöne Halbtagestour:
Wenn Du von Braunlage aus startest, Wurmberg hoch, dann auf der anderen Seite an der Holzhütte vorbei den Wurmbergstieg runter Richtung Schierke (schöner Highspeedwurzeltrail )....dann unten in Schierke hochkurbeln zum Bahnhof, über die Schienen rüber und den Weg zu den Leisteklippen finden. Geht irgendwann nur noch mit hochschieben über dicke Brocken und Holzwege...etwas anstrengend aber es lohnt sich. Oben angekommen den kleinen Singletrail (Beerenstieg) nehmen (Achtung,teilweise ruppig)...weiter unten wird er "flowiger". Dann am Ottofelsen vorbei Richtung Steinerne Renne. Da gibt es dann auch einen Bahnhof, von wo Du für 6 Eus incl. Bike wieder nach Schierke fahren kannst...nette Fahrt mit der Dampflock. Von Schierke aus wieder zurück auf den Wurmberg treten (verschiedene Routen möglich).....und als Abschluss durch den Bikepark Braunlage runter zum Auto fliegen 

Hoffe Du hast ne Karte dabei.....zweifelfalls immer runterrunterrunter bis Wernigerrode, von dort aus kannst auch wieder die Bahn nach Schierke nehmen - kostet dann allerdings ETWAS mehr 
Viel Spaß...

Edith:
Sorry für OT, aber vielleicht will der ein oder andere ja mal diese Tour fahren wenn er im Harz ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Juni 2012)

Danke. Behalte ich mal im Auge. Esse gerade lecker in Altenau und dann geht es zur Okertalsperre und dann zum Torfhaus rauf. 
Aber echt gutes Wetter.

Kleiner Tipp:
Pin (Pedale) auf Kniescheibe tut richtig weh.


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das ist imho eine sehr sinnfreie Kombination, die von vorne bis hinten nicht zusammen passt! Schwere Naben, überdimensionierte Speichen und dazu eine Felge mit viel! zu kleiner Maulweite.



Ja, könnte man wohl so sagen. Nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch, nicht Halb und nicht Ganz. Für richtig stabil passt die Felge nicht, für einigermaßen leicht aber haltbar sind Nabe und Speichen zu fett.

Was wäre eine stabile und tourentaugliche "ride & forget" Alternative.

Hope, Flow, 1,8-2,0er Speichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Hope, Flow, 1,8-2,0er Speichen?



Ja, der Klassiker schlechthin, taugt und ist preislich auch im Rahmen, aber die Alunippel nicht vergessen. 

Wenn der Laufradsatz von Hand und vor allem sauber auf Speichenspannung eingespeicht wird (nicht AS oder andere Discounter), würde ich sogar DT Revolution mit 2-1,5 nehmen. Habe meinen letzten laufradsatz damit eingespeicht, war am Anfang auch eher skeptisch, funktioniert aber hervorragend! Wie gesagt, Voraussetzung ist halt sauberes einspeichen.

Alternativen bei den Felgen wären halt noch Alex Rims Supra 30, die liegen aber eher bei 500g als die angegeben 470g. 
Wenn es wirklich sehr leicht sein soll, dann noch die Alex XED44 mit 440g und immerhin noch 20mm. Zusammen mit Hope und Revolution kommt man dann auf 1655g. Die Innenweite ist aber auch schon an der Grenze. Fahre darauf RQ 2.2, breitere Reifen möchte ich darauf nicht mehr fahren. Würde ich den Laufradsatz nochmal einspeichen, dann eher mit den Flows.

Alternative bei den Naben, DT 240, Chris King, eventl. noch Acros.


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

Joa, die von mir vor dargestellte Kombi wiegt um die 1.950 gr. Auf Deemax gelb Niveau. Mit eingeschränkter Maulweite, besseren Naben, stabileren Speichen...schwer einschätzbar wie haltbar die Felgen in dem Mix sind, und damit der ganze Satz.

Jedenfalls krude Mixtur, stimmt! 

Die DT 240 sind mir zu sehr xc-Leichtbau; Chris King zu schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis und nicht leichter und haltbarer als die FR 440. Hope, geht immer stimmt, aber eher schlechte Garantiebwicklung über den Importeur. Acros, jo auch eine Alternative, wenn auch qualitäsmäßig glaube ich schlechter als ihr Ruf.


----------



## sluette (28. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> ...
> Die DT 240 sind mir zu sehr xc-Leichtbau...
> ...Hope, geht immer stimmt, aber eher schlechte Garantiebwicklung über den Importeur...



die 240er sind ja auch in den 1750er wheels verbaut und hinterlassen bei mir einen sehr hochwertiger eindruck, eigentlich gefallen sie mir besser als meine alten Hope Pro2 naben. vor all der freilauf mit der stirnradverzahnung und dem geringeren rastwinkel hat's mir angetan. 

Bei Hope hatte ich nie probleme bei garantie. einfach direkt an Hope senden, hat immer super geklappt. außerdem gibts in deutschland keinen importeur.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnapsi (28. Juni 2012)

DT gibts ja noch was zwischen 240er und 440er. 350er Reihe.

Wobei die 240er - angeblich - auch ziemlich viel aushalten.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juni 2012)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Wobei die 240er - angeblich - auch ziemlich viel aushalten.



Eben, ich hätte da auch absolut keine Bedenken.


----------



## Martin1508 (28. Juni 2012)

Moin, hat denn jemand ne gute Quelle für die Chris King? Habe heute verzweifelt versucht nen Satz in 110x20 und 135x12 zu bekommen. Deutschlandweit in schwarz praktisch ausverkauft. Meine Hope Pro2 Evo nerven. Im Hinterrad läuft der zweite Lagersatz innerhalb eines Jahres rau. Die Optik und der Sound sind super aber die Qualität ist so naja.

Gruss


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juni 2012)

Hab CK Teile bisher immer bei aspirevelotech bestellt und war mit dem Service top zufrieden. Preislich, trotz Zoll und Steuer meistens trotzdem interessant.

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=AVT&Category_Code=32hole

http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...Store_Code=AVT&Category_Code=CK_RISO12mmAX_32


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

Gewichtsmäßig sind die 440er auf Chris King Niveau, bzgl. der Qualität wohl auch in etwa. Die 350er sind auch nur ein paar Gramm leichter, dann doch gleich die 440er, dachte ich dabei.

Die Felgen passen einfach nicht zum Rest und mit ´ner anderen Felge wären sie schwerer als z.B. die Deemax.

Ja gut, anderes Thema. Danke!


----------



## dreamdeep (29. Juni 2012)

Was das Finish und die Verarbeitung angeht, ist CK aber doch noch mal ne andere Hausnummer als DT. So ein CK Nabensatz ist was fürs leben. Und der geringe Auslösewinkel von 5° (DT 10°) bei Antritt ein nettes Feature


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (29. Juni 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Was das Finish und die Verarbeitung angeht, ist CK aber doch noch mal ne andere Hausnummer als DT. So ein CK Nabensatz ist was fürs leben. Und der geringe Auslösewinkel von 5° (DT 10°) bei Antritt ein nettes Feature



...so in etwa halt unter Berücksichtigung des P/L-Verhältnisses.


----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2012)

Ich fahr  acros naber; bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden; mein händler meinte auch die wären top. Sind wohl zwischen den hope und den tune's einzuordnen...
Akkustisch machen sie auch was her (natürlich nicht ganz so laut wie die hope's)


----------



## sluette (29. Juni 2012)

der Hope sound ist schon nicht zu vernachlässigen. ich bin über jahre bis letzten Dez ausschließlich pro2 gefahren und hatte nie probleme damit, nachdem ich nun ein halbes Jahr die 1750er fahre, kommen mir die pro2 von meinen Jungs wie lärmbelästigung vor... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodenprobe (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte ein Mal Hopes an einem Testrad...ich finde den Sound total nervig. Würde mich aber letztlich nicht davon abhalten, sie zu kaufen.


----------



## tommi101 (6. Juli 2012)

Da ich z.Z. viele längere Touren fahre und mein neuer Wohnort nicht sooo traillastig ist so das schweres Gerät erforderlich wäre, habe ich mein
AM testweise zum "AC" umgebaut.
Die verwendeten Teile stammen zum Teil aus meinem ehemaligen Tourenaufbau, einem Trek Fuel EX...mit dem ich nicht so gut zurecht kam. Es wurden folgende Teile geändert/getauscht:

Fox 36 Van 160 -> Fox 32 Float 150 DRCV
Fox DHX5 AIR   -> Manitou Swinger Air 3 Way
LRS Hope/Flow  -> Hope / Crest
Controltech 750 -> Syntace Vector Carbon
Superforce 45   -> Thomson X4 70mm
Minion 2,5 1Ply -> RQ 2,2 / XK 2,4PT
Hope M4  203   -> Magura Marta 180/180

Ergebnis: 13,6KG

Das Bike ist natürlich jetzt wesentlich agiler und bergauf um einiges spritziger...aber daswar ja auch gewollt. Der Lenkwinkel ist immer noch "flach" genug zum Touren fahrn
 auch wenn es sich natürlich mit der längeren Gabel laufruhiger anfühlt.






Vorher im Enduro-Setup:






Und hier noch ein Pic von der Schlammschlacht beim Festival in Willingen


----------



## trailterror (6. Juli 2012)

Beide geil!

Enduro set up gefällt mir persönlich aber noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (6. Juli 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Da ich z.Z. viele längere Touren fahre und mein neuer Wohnort nicht sooo traillastig ist so das schweres Gerät erforderlich wäre, habe ich mein
> AM testweise zum "AC" umgebaut.
> Die verwendeten Teile stammen zum Teil aus meinem ehemaligen Tourenaufbau, einem Trek Fuel EX...mit dem ich nicht so gut zurecht kam. Es wurden folgende Teile geändert/getauscht:
> 
> ...



Moin,

Beide super. Erzähl mal was zum Vorbau. Werde wahrscheinlich von 75mm auf 60mm runter gehen. Anforderung ist Allmountain aber mit Tendenz bergab. Fähre den AM in Medium bei 1.82m. 

Gruss


----------



## tommi101 (7. Juli 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Beide geil!
> 
> Enduro set up gefällt mir persönlich aber noch besser



Das schöne ist ja, das ggf. in max. einer 1/2 Stunde auf Enduro zurückgerüstest werden kann...falls es mal in den Harz oder in anderes Terrain geht. Die Bremsanlage werde ich nochmal ändern, da gehe ich wieder auf 203/180 an beiden LRS....Shimanos hab ich schon im Keller liegen.

@Martin
Generell würde ich sagen: Immer so kurz wie möglich....so das im Wiegetritt die Knie gerade nicht an den Lenker hauen.
Ich bin bei meinem AM (L bei 1,86m) mit einem 60er Superforce angefangen, dann auf 45mm gegangen.....was sich super fährt auf Trailtouren. Jetzt im Allmountainmodus passt der 70er auch gut...aber länger auf keinen Fall.


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juli 2012)

So, gerade fertig geworden und heute zum Testen am Walchensee unterwegs:










Eigentlich sollte ja eine Lyrik rein, die ist aber gerade irgendwie nicht lieferbar. Also schauen wir uns die SR mal genauer an.
Ist leider recht schwer geworden, 16 Kilo ziemlich genau. Aber das könnte man auch noch in den Griff bekommen.
Ziemlich begeistert bin ich von den Easton Laufrädern. Nicht schwer, einwandfrei eingespeicht und Top Qualitätsanmutung. Gefallen mir so erst mal sehr gut.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Juli 2012)

Super schön aber auch super groß. Was ist denn das? XLarge oder gibt es auch XXLarge?

Geuss


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juli 2012)

Ist ein XL.
Groß war es dann wirklich, nachdem wir für den 1,95 Fahrer noch eine lange Sattelstütze montiert haben...


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2012)

@MisterXT welche Farbgebung hat der Hinterbau?
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juli 2012)

Der Hinterbau ist in Titan eloxiert.


----------



## Schraubereddie (15. Juli 2012)

frankweber schrieb:


> Atlas FR  2 fach hab ich mit der iscg5 auf dem Helius FR nie einigermassen erträglich schleiffrei hingekriegt.
> Einfach sollte es gehen.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Hat man nicht durch die Spacer einen Verstellweg um bis zu 6mm?

1-2mm nach links, sollten doch reichen bei der ATLAS FR2 Kurbel


----------



## botswana23 (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

freut mich sehr das mein Thread so gelebt wird hier.

ich habe nach nunmehr 4 Jahren ein kleines Update von meinem AM, was eigentlich jetzt mehr für Touren genutzt wird.

Und damit mal wieder mehr Bilder in den Thread kommen 

Gruss,
Novi


----------



## DJT (3. August 2012)

Nachdem es mittlerweile schon einige sehr spaßige Touren hinter sich hat hier mal das DJT-AM 2012 





Vielen Dank nochmal an nicolai.fan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. August 2012)

Gefällt mir gut


----------



## nicolai.fan (4. August 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Nachdem es mittlerweile schon einige sehr spaßige Touren hinter sich hat hier mal das DJT-AM 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Top Hebbe 
Ich hab zu danken


----------



## dr.juggles (4. August 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut



mir ach!


----------



## cryptic. (5. August 2012)

Hallo

Nachdem ich mir meine Kettenführung abgerissen habe und feststellen musste, dass die Shaman Commander nicht mehr mit Tacoaufnahme erhältlich ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kefü für mein AM. Wäre für ne 2-fach Kurbel, wichtig wäre mir ein Taco und am liebsten in weiß. Hat jemand Ideen?

lg


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2012)

http://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-x-guide


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

Noch mal hier im Aufbau Thread:

Vorläufige Fertigstellung: Lenker, Vorbau, Gabelschaft sind noch Gegenstand der Anpassung, Dämpfer wird noch umgedreht (sollte m.E. passen)








Ergebnis der ersten halbwegs artgerechten Ausfahrt:
- 180mm klettert besser als erwartet, Absenkung aber situativ notwendig
- Hinterbau funktioniert unglaublich gut, ein Traum
- Gabel ist im Bereich des Losbrechmomentes (kleinere Stöße) noch etwas knorrig 
- Gabel m mittleren Federweg sehr harmonisch und linear
- Gabel sollte nahe an ein eine Stahlfeder rankommen, einige evtl. auch übertreffen
- Gabel braucht noch etwas Einfahrzeit


----------



## chrisle (3. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe ich kann meine Frage hier platzieren: Ich stehe kurz davor ein Helius AM zu bestellen. Selbstverständlich bereitet mir die Farbwahl massives Kopfzerbrechen. 
Gibt es Fotos von folgenden Farbkombinationen?

Hauptrahmen Blau-Elox, Hinterbau + Extra Love + Decals in orange
Hauptrahmen Gold-Elox, Hinterbau + Extra Love + Decals in schwarz

Diese würden mir die Entscheidung vermutlich deutlich vereinfachen.

Danke vorab !


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2012)

Die farben sind hier vertreten, aber an solche kombis kann ich mich nicht erinnern...

Den farbkonfigurator kennst du? (auch wenns nicht wirklich gut rüberkommt)


----------



## dr.juggles (3. September 2012)

den farbkonfigurator kennst du?

http://www.iscape.de/nicolai/index.php

kommt natürlich nicht an reale bilder ran, aber deine farbkombis hab ich in natura noch nie gesehen!

mfg

edit 2 dumme 1 gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. September 2012)

aber echt


----------



## chrisle (3. September 2012)

Danke Jungs, 
ja den Konfigurator kenne ich. Aber da fehlt zb Gold Elox als Decal und Extra Love Farbauswahl. Und der Konfigurator ist noch unrealistischer als Fotos 

Gibt es denn Fotos von goldenen Rahmen, egal wie der Rest aussieht?


----------



## dr.juggles (3. September 2012)

google mal nach helius ac gold.
da findest du ein goldenes mit schwarzem heck und blauen decals!


----------



## chrisle (3. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> google mal nach helius ac gold.
> da findest du ein goldenes mit schwarzem heck und blauen decals!



gefunden, danke. jetzt weiss ich zumindest das ich gold wohl nicht möchte. 
bleibt die farb-combi blau elox + orange.


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2012)

Auch gewagt...


----------



## chrisle (3. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Auch gewagt...



Habe eins gefunden, finde es gar nicht so gewagt: http://kai-gimmler-freeride.de/s/cc_images/cache_2416400895.jpg?t=1340646692

Ich glaube, ich fange noch einmal ganz von vorne an  
Gut, dass man die Farbe noch einmal nach der Bestellung ändern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe ich kann meine Frage hier platzieren: Ich stehe kurz davor ein Helius AM zu bestellen. Selbstverständlich bereitet mir die Farbwahl massives Kopfzerbrechen.
> Gibt es Fotos von folgenden Farbkombinationen?
> ...



Hier kannst du auch ein paar Farben sehn 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/1332

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/2444

Sorry für den Späm


----------



## hömma (4. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier kannst du auch ein paar Farben sehn
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/1332
> 
> ...



Auf deine pornösen Aufbauten hab ich ihn schon verwiesen.


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Auf deine pornösen Aufbauten hab ich ihn schon verwiesen.



Sorry, das wusste ich nicht.

Danke dafür


----------



## chrisle (4. September 2012)

Ja und deshalb komme ich ja auch am Samstag zu Euch in den "Puff".


Vorab interessieren mich aber noch zusätzliche Meinungen/Erfahrungen zur Rahmengröße. Mittlerweile schon 2 Fehlkäufe (andere Hersteller) getätigt. 
Ich bin 1,84m groß, habe aber komischerweise nur eine Schrittlänge von 82cm. 
*Was nimmt man da? * Em oder El? Oder beides gemischt?


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

Oder eine em el kombi 
L sitzrohr würd ich ausschliessen
Geschmackssache....


----------



## dr.juggles (4. September 2012)

el obbarohr und em sitzrohr


----------



## chrisle (4. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Oder eine em el kombi
> L sitzrohr würd ich ausschliessen
> Geschmackssache....



achso: "Trail" Touren mit 1500HM müssen damit auch noch machbar sein


----------



## dr.juggles (4. September 2012)

mir wäre bei 1,85m und 85cm SL das M oberrohr auf längeren touren zu kompakt.
zum bergabfahren natürlich super agilst.

hab ein L und komme gut zurecht.
würde beim nächsten aber das kürzere M sitzrohr wählen, weil die reverb ja sehr hoch baut.


----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2012)

Helius AC oder AFR in M mit S Sitzrohr kann ich dir zur Probefahrt offerieren, wenn du am Samstag in die Wurzelpassage kommst und es womöglich etwas wendiger magst


----------



## chrisle (4. September 2012)

Ich bewundere es sehr gerne und lasse mich von den Farben inspirieren, aber ein S Sitzrohr schließe ich in jeden Fall aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2012)

Setz dich ruhig auch mal drauf, ich hab meine genaue SL jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber sie ist größer als 85 cm


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Helius AC oder AFR in M mit S Sitzrohr kann ich dir zur Probefahrt offerieren, wenn du am Samstag in die Wurzelpassage kommst und es womöglich etwas wendiger magst



Warum sollte ein S Sitzrohr (d)ein Baik wendiger machen


----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2012)

Ich bezog mich auf die Grundgröße: M statt L


----------



## chrisle (4. September 2012)

Wann bist du denn am Samstag da?


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

ICH würd mit deinen massen auch M nehmen....
Die aussage bringt DIR aber recht wenig


----------



## chrisle (4. September 2012)

Danke - fahre am Samstag ein M Probe. 
Werde berichten, wofür ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf die Grundgröße: M statt L



Und ich von M zu S


----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2012)

Langer: ein _Rahmen_ in M ist ggf. wendiger als einer in L â vom Sitzrohr hat ichâs bloÃ wegen der "kurzen" SchrittlÃ¤nge


----------



## dr.juggles (4. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> ICH würd mit deinen massen auch M nehmen....
> Die aussage bringt DIR aber recht wenig



trail schau mal deinen spacerturm und deinen cc vorbau an! aufwachen, die 90er sind vorbei  

wenn der gute herr einen L rahmen mit 30/40er vorbau ohne spacer fährt könnte das doch sehr gut passen bei 1,84m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Langer: ein _Rahmen_ in M ist ggf. wendiger als einer in L  vom Sitzrohr hat ichs bloß wegen der "kurzen" Schrittlänge




wenn du es wendig magst..... kannste morgen mainz mal fahrn


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> trail schau mal deinen spacerturm und deinen cc vorbau an! aufwachen, die 90er sind vorbei
> 
> wenn der gute herr einen L rahmen mit 30/40er vorbau ohne spacer fährt könnte das doch sehr gut passen bei 1,84m.



Könnte passen, klar. Es hängt halt davon ab auf welchen radstand er schärfer ist  

I C H würde an seiner stelle wahrscheinlich ein M nehmen 

Mit meiner rahmenwahl und meinen 2,5cm spacer und mein "cc" 60mm megaforce bin ich super zufrieden 

Ich weiss ja insgeheim, dass du mit dir selbst haderst und dir fragen stellst ob ein M bei dir nicht doch besser gewesen wäre


----------



## dr.juggles (4. September 2012)

ich will mir meinen L rahmen ja nur schönsaufen äh reden 

dein vorbau ist "nur" 60? sieht lang aus auf den bildern.


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

Ist ein 60er, ja


----------



## hömma (4. September 2012)

Er wird ein L bestellen. Mit L Sitzrohr. Nehme gern Wetten bis Samstag an.


----------



## trailterror (4. September 2012)

Ich wette dann mal auf L mit M sitzrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. September 2012)

wenn du eine variostütze fahren willst, würde ICH aufjedenfall das M sitzrohr wählen


----------



## hömma (5. September 2012)

Er fährt ja momentan eine Reverb mit deutlich längerem Sitzrohr (49cm?) und da ist noch locker Luft für ne Lev oder was da sonst noch zukünftig kommen mag. Aber wie auch immer, der Unterschied in der Sitzrohrlänge ist zwischen M und L nur marginal (1,5 cm). Wenn man zwischen S und M liegt, stellt sich diese Frage eher.

Vielleicht ist chrisle auch einfach nicht mit der komplexen Wissenschaft der Schrittlängenmessung vertraut. Evtl. hat Rainer ja ein Laser-Schrittlängenmessgerät von Parktool im Puff.


----------



## chrisle (5. September 2012)

doch doch, schrittlänge wurde sogar mal mit einem laser gemessen. ich bin so ein mutant. aber sluette hat die gleichen "abmessungen" und fährt m 
ich lass mich am samstag in eppelheim berieseln. 

ihr anderen könntet in der zwischenzeit mal die farbe aussuchen und einen produktions-slot reservieren. danke.


----------



## hömma (5. September 2012)

Lol, das mit dem Laser gibt es wirklich? Da ist die Bike-Industrie meiner kranken Phantasie mal wieder einen Schritt voraus.


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2012)

oder ein Laser-Abstandsmesser anstatt nem Zollstock...


----------



## Martin1508 (5. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Könnte passen, klar. Es hängt halt davon ab auf welchen radstand er schärfer ist
> 
> I C H würde an seiner stelle wahrscheinlich ein M nehmen
> 
> ...


 Word


----------



## Martin1508 (5. September 2012)

Ach so, ich würde bei einem langen Oberkörper immer den größeren Rahmen nehmen. Die Situation liegt hier vor. Ich habe im Verhältnis lange Beine (87,5 SL) bei 1,81m und einen verhältnismässig kurzen Oberkörper. Bei mir haut der Medium mit Reverb 420mm, 60mm Megaforce, 1cm Spacer und Vector Carbon 740mm mit 8 Grad super hin.

Also ich wette auf: Large Rahmen mit Medium Sitzrohr

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## chrisle (5. September 2012)

Wie ist denn der Wetteinsatz?

Ich geb euch mal zur Sicherheit lieber einige Eckdaten, von dem jetztigem (zu großem) Bike. Nicht das der Wettverlierer nachher behauptet, ihm wurden wichtige Informationen vorenthalten:

Oberrohr (effektiv): 616mm
Sitzrohr: 495,3mm
Reach: 434mm 
Stack: 595mm
Radstand: 1170mm

Problem: Oberrohr verdammt nah am kleinen König, absolut unhandliches Bike. 

Bin am Sonntag den gleichen Rahmen in M gefahren, hier dafür bergauf Probleme gehabt. Daten davon:

Oberrohr (effektiv): 585mm
Sitzrohr: 457mm
Reach: 402mm 
Stack: 595mm


FAZIT:
Ich bräuchte also eigentlich einen Rahmen, der genau zwischen den o.g. liegt. 
Frage ist, ob der 1cm weniger Stack vom Helius AM in L ausreichend ist? Das Sitzrohr ist ja schon mal 2cm kürzer, das Oberrohr 1cm.


----------



## hömma (5. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Wetteinsatz?



Der Gewinner bekommt deine Tech M4


----------



## chrisle (5. September 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Der Gewinner bekommt deine Tech M4




Die kriegt nur der jenige, der es schafft mich farblich so zu beraten, dass ich am Ende auch genau die Farbkombination nehme die er empfiehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (8. September 2012)

So Herrschaften, 

erledigt - Bestellung ist raus.
Danke an Rainer und Claus von der Wurzelpassage sowie User "Kontragonist" der immer schön Kontra gegeben hat 
Super Beratung, super Stimmung. Capri Sonne gibts gratis. 

Die Unsicherheit bei der Rahmenwahl konnte nicht vollends ausgeräumt werden, ich habe nun erst einmal M bestellt. Da habe ich mich auf Anhieb wohl gefühlt, super kompakt, super wendig, super Handling. Einzig die Sattelstütze muss relativ weit rausgezogen werden, was optisch natürlich nicht ganz so fruchtet.
Das L wiederum kam mir unhandlicher vor, Vorderrad anheben schwierig, Hinterrad versetzen schwierig...leider gibt es hinterm Puff keine angemessene Steigung, um die Uphill Performance zu testen. Da ich aber üblicherweise 50/50 fahre, ist dies ein nicht zu verachtender Punkt.
Deshalb gehts nächsten Samstag auf gemeinsame Tour, um letzte Bedenken auszuräumen.

Da das hier ja der Aufbauthread ist, hier mal einige Eckdaten:

*Änderungen vorbehalten: 
*
Helius AM Gr. M
Farbe Hauptrahmen: Blau Elox
Farbe Hinterbau: Blau Elox
Extra Love + Decal: Orange Elox/Orange
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angle Set
ISCG05 mit Adapter
1,5er Steuerrohr





*Komponenten werden übernommen, Änderungen vorbehalten  
* 
Bremse: Hope Tech M4
Gabel: Lyrik Coil U-Turn
Dämpfer: CCDB Air 
Laufräder: Hope Hoops 2, ZTR Flow, Ardent/Minion, Tubeless
Sattelstütze: Reverb
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Wellgo MG1
Lenker: Easton Havoc Carbon 750mm
Vorbau: Race Face Turbine 60mm

Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Angle Set?
Funktioniert das überhaupt bei einer Tapered Gabel?


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2012)

Sauber. 
Wenns mit der front hinhaut, so Ists doch wurscht wenn die stütze weit draussen ist; so kannst du sie im spassmodus auch weit versenken


----------



## chrisle (8. September 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sauber.
> Wenns mit der front hinhaut, so Ists doch wurscht wenn die stütze weit draussen ist; so kannst du sie im spassmodus auch weit versenken



Stimmt! Zumal ich das M mit 30er Vorbau gefahren bin und trotzdem 25cm vom Knie bis zum Lenker hatte (vorderes Knie bei horizontaler Kurbelstellung). Mit meinem 60er Vorbau ist da also reichlich Platz.


----------



## Kontragonist (8. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Danke an Rainer und Claus von der Wurzelpassage sowie User "Kontragonist" der immer schön Kontra gegeben hat



Gern geschehen, aber von wegen Kontra: ich bin voll pro für deine Färbe-/Aufbau-Pläne


----------



## chrisle (8. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Gern geschehen, aber von wegen Kontra: ich bin voll pro für deine Färbe-/Aufbau-Pläne



Haben ja auch lange genug diskutiert  
Das muss gut werden. 
Wenn Nicolai jetzt noch schnell einen Slot findet und fertigt


----------



## kococchi (8. September 2012)

Meine erste Nicolai.
Danke   Horizonbikes.com 

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM 2011 Team Edition /'' L''
Gabel: RS Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH 170 2012
Dämpfer: ELKA Stage 5 216x63 2012

Lenker: Renthal Fatbar 780x30
Bridge: Renthal Strata Duo
Grips: Carbon Mortop
Headset: Chris King Devolution 1,5 -> 1,1 / 8

Sattel: WTB Shadow Ti LE
Sattelstütze: TUNE
Clamp: Mortop

Kurbel: XTR 970
Support: XT 770
Kettenblatt: Renthal SR4 32z
Kette: Wippermann 9s
Pedale: Mortop PD503

Spanner: E13 LG1 +
Umwerfer: Dura Ace 7800
Schalthebel: XT 770
Kassette: American Classic Aluminium

Vorderrad:
Felge: ZTR Flow-
Speichen: Sapim CX ray
Hub: Proton
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,5 2ply f
Tube: Schwalbe

Hinterrad:
Felge: Mavic ex721
Speichen: Sapim CX ray
Hub: Proton
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,5 2ply f
Tube: Schwalbe

Bremsen: Formula THE ONE 203

*** Sorry für die Sprache ***


----------



## anjalein (8. September 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike. 
Feine Teile hast du da dran geschraubt! Wär cool, wenn du mal was zum Elka Dämpfer schreiben könntest. Hast du den Dämpfer direkt von Horizon5?

Liebe Grüße,
Anja


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Angle Set?
> Funktioniert das überhaupt bei einer Tapered Gabel?



Erfahrungen nicht da ich noch keine Tapered Gabel gefahren bin. Wir haben aber einen AS für Tapered Gabeln da und der geht von 0,5 bis 1,5° Winkelverstellung, sollte als funzen.


----------



## chrisle (8. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen nicht da ich noch keine Tapered Gabel gefahren bin. Wir haben aber einen AS für Tapered Gabeln da und der geht von 0,5 bis 1,5° Winkelverstellung, sollte als funzen.



ok dann versteck den mal unter der theke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (8. September 2012)

@ chrisle
der Püff hat das drauf mit der Größe, glaub mir wenn du das erste mal talwärts heizen tust dann kommst du aus dem grinsen nicht mehr raus. Des weiteren würd ich dem Rainer seine Meinung zu Angle Set sofort unterschreiben denn ich habs getestet!


----------



## kococchi (8. September 2012)

anjalein schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike.
> Feine Teile hast du da dran geschraubt! Wär cool, wenn du mal was zum Elka Dämpfer schreiben könntest. Hast du den Dämpfer direkt von Horizon5?
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Anja




I bought the frame and rear shock in Horizonbikes.com
This is the best rear shock. (Previously I used vanilla rc, dhx5.0, rc4)

*I am writing in English. I do not know the German language. sorry


----------



## chrisle (8. September 2012)

Nice Bike. How tall are you?


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2012)

Very nice!!

But somehow very limited with gears? What sort of riding do you intend to do with your AM?


----------



## chrisle (10. September 2012)

Mit Bezug auf die oben geführte Diskussion über die richtige Rahmengröße habe ich mal Angaben zu Rahmen- und Körpergröße im MTBR Forum gesammelt. 
Dort gibt es einen Thread wo User Rahmenkonfiguration, Größe, Fahrtstil und Ausstattung angeben. 

Wen es interessiert, hier die Verteilung der Körpergröße der Fahrer von M-Rahmen. n=15, Mittelwert 180cm, Spanne 175-183cm





Leider gab es nur wenig User, die einen L-Rahmen besitzen. So ist der Mittelwert von 187cm hier völlig belanglos. n=6, Spanne 182-192cm





*So eine Datensammlung wäre natürlich auch mal hier auf MTB-news.de interessant.* Dann würden User wie ich nicht dauernd nach der "passenden" Rahmengröße fragen, wenn sie vor der Kaufentscheidung stehen


----------



## trailterror (10. September 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass so eine statistik viel bringen würde und eine entscheidung erleichtert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (10. September 2012)

Es zeigt zumindest wie andere sich entschieden haben  
Aussagekräftiger wäre es, wenn Schrittlänge und vor allem Zufriedenheit mit der Größenwahl J/N dabei wären.
Aber damit kann ich nicht dienen.


----------



## der-gute (10. September 2012)

aha...

wieder einer, der denkt, er komme um eine ausgiebige Probefahrt rum.

So eine Statistik nutzt dem Einzelnen nichts,
denn du weisst ja ungefähr was du willst.

genau kann sie es Dir aber nicht sagen.

PS: zu Statistik fällt mir nur das hier ein:
was nutzt Dir ein Risiko von 1:1.000 000, wenn du der eine bist?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2012)

Ja aber wenn die Statistik nichts nützt, dann heißt das aber auch gleichzeitig das die Frage danach, was man nehmen soll, auch unnütz ist

G.


----------



## gfx (10. September 2012)

Tja, bei aufgerundeten 180cm fühlte ich mich auf dem L besser als auf dem M. 
Andererseits: vielleicht bin ich gerade der 1 von 1000000 )
Schönen Gruss
G.


----------



## chrisle (10. September 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> aha...
> 
> wieder einer, der denkt, er komme um eine ausgiebige Probefahrt rum.



ist für Samstag geplant.


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2012)

http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NICOLAI/Poster-2013/N-Poster-2013-Rueck-PRINT.pdf

Auch das Helius AM anscheinend zukünftig mit dem ZS44/56 SR.

Dabei hatte man doch die aussage getätigt, dass es unverändert im programm bleibt?

Solche wiedersprücigkeiten sind doch nur nährboden für gerüchte....

Edith: ich bin echt mal gespannt ob man die neuen ZS bikes auch noch mit anderen steuerrohroptionen wählen kann


----------



## dr.juggles (11. September 2012)

vinc meinte noch am telefon letzte woche, dass am helius am das 1.5" serie bleibt?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Angle Set?



du musst dann aber das knarzen beim anbremsen immer brücksichtigen. 

Nimm den Works Components Steuersatz


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2012)

Komisch und etwas verwirrend:

Mündlich-schriftlich-bild

3 unterschiedliche ansagen


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. September 2012)

Man kann bei N doch das Steuerrohr wählen? 
Denke die Jungs sind gut am schwitzen im Moment und daher ist evtl. mal eine Info falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (11. September 2012)

Also ich habe zumindest am Samstag in der Wurzelpassage ganz normal mit 1,5er Steuerrohr bestellt. Aber vielleicht stellen die ja noch um...


@Khujand: Dachte eher an Reset. Zumindest gibt es die auch farbig..


----------



## chrisle (17. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> So Herrschaften,
> 
> erledigt - Bestellung ist raus.
> Danke an Rainer und Claus von der Wurzelpassage sowie User "Kontragonist" der immer schön Kontra gegeben hat
> ...


 
So, nach erneuter Probefahrt habe ich auf Rahmengröße L umbestellt. Vom eigenen Bike auf das L zu steigen war sehr lehrreich. 
Danke noch mal an den Besitzer von "Captain America" für die Leihgabe sowie an Claus von der Wurzelpassage fürs Engagement


----------



## tommi101 (17. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> So, nach erneuter Probefahrt habe ich auf Rahmengröße L umbestellt. Vom eigenen Bike auf das L zu steigen war sehr lehrreich.
> Danke noch mal an den Besitzer von "Captain America" für die Leihgabe sowie an Claus von der Wurzelpassage fürs Engagement



Hatte Captain America sein Helius AM damals nicht verkauft, also das blau/weisse mit rot Extra Love? 
Wie auch immer, gut für Dich das Du M und L probefahren konntest und nun sicher bist die richtige Größe zu bekommen


----------



## chrisle (17. September 2012)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hatte Captain America sein Helius AM damals nicht verkauft, also das blau/weisse mit rot Extra Love?
> Wie auch immer, gut für Dich das Du M und L probefahren konntest und nun sicher bist die richtige Größe zu bekommen



Hm, also das Bike existiert noch. Vielleicht gab es einen Besitzerwechsel? 
Auf jeden Fall hat es auch geholfen, sich bei der Farbauswahl noch sicherer zu sein. Das blau elox sieht in Natura noch besser aus als auf Fotos.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Das blau elox sieht in Natura noch besser aus als auf Fotos.



ja ...


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

captain america heißt das bike, es gab mal einen besitzerwechsel


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, was Kettenführung am Helius angeht mit HS Aufnahme ISCG old. Was geht da? Ohne schleifen, ohne basteln?


----------



## Kontragonist (17. September 2012)

â¦ c/guide? Die HS-ISCG ist wohl leider etwas verkorkst, was man so liest


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

die c/guide ist der größte schund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (17. September 2012)

Ich hab am Hardtail keine Probleme. Vom 22er bis zum 42er Blatt immer geschmeidig. HÃ¤lt die Kette am Platz, auch wenn ich das Rad zweckentfremde und Wurzelige Trails runter baller, bis die Augen aus den HÃ¶hlen vibrieren (dafÃ¼r hab ich sie Ã¼berhaupt montiert).

Hab aber auch schon anders lautende Erfahrungen vernommen, gibt also offenbar Konstellationen, die nicht gut laufen â¦

Aber sie passt an ein Rad, das ne verkorkste ISCG hat


----------



## dr.juggles (17. September 2012)

in leogang hat sie nen halben tag gehalten 
dann war die halbe guide einfach weg.

seitdem hab ich mir ne gartenschlauch ghetto führung hingemacht, die geht astrein!


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Soll das nun heißen ich habe einen teuren Rahmen mit verkorkster ISCG Aufnahme?


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Die HS-ISCG ist wohl leider etwas verkorkst, was man so liest



Ich habe damit keine Probleme, bei mir nicht und bei den Räder die sonst noch so befummeln darf :lechtz:


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Dann bitte Godfather of Puffnes erkläre mir wie ich eine Kettenführung nutzen kann. Ohne das was schleift.

Ich habe mittlerweile das Gefühl, ich habe die falsche ISCG dran.

Bei Bestellung habe ich gesagt, Möchte Kettenführung oder HS dran bauen-


----------



## marco2 (17. September 2012)

Bei manchen Kombos ist die HS ISCG schwierig, da sie plan mit dem Tretlager ist. So kommt es leicht dazu, dass die Kette an der Führung schleift. Hat halt wenig Spielraum.

Bei mir passt es allerdings problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Sicher XT mit E-13 

Wo ist denn da der Unterschied zu der Race Face FR.... bei mir schleift erstmal nix...

Nur durch den Schräglauf bei vorne Klein - hinten Groß, schleift es an der Grundplatte. (


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Dann bitte Godfather of Puffnes erkläre mir wie ich eine Kettenführung nutzen kann. Ohne das was schleift.
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile das Gefühl, ich habe die falsche ISCG dran.
> 
> Bei Bestellung habe ich gesagt, Möchte Kettenführung oder HS dran bauen-



Das ganze passt am besten mit Shimano Kurbeln da man noch mehr Spacern kann als bei anderen Kurbeln, wobei es auch hier nicht ohne "Gebastel" geht.

Bei einer Zweifach Kurbel kann ich die Shaman Commander 49,90 empfehlen oder die Blackspire Stinger 29,90.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Was meinst du mit Spacern`?

Spacern heißt bei mir Kettenlinie nach recht herauslegen....


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2012)

Ja.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Also ich bin bereits bei 51mm.

Mehr finde ich nicht so toll, die kleinen Gänge leiden dann immer mehr an Zahnausfall. ich kann bis 53mm bei der FR Spacern.

Mein Gedanke ist eine Grundplatte die Fräsen, welche Dünner ist als eine normale. Circa 1,75mm Stärke und nach hinten nochmals 1,125 Versatz hat. Das ist glaube ich das Maß um welches eine Standard ISCG ausgefräst ist im Gegensatz zu der HS - ISCG 03


----------



## marco2 (17. September 2012)

Meine Gamut Grundplatte ist nach hinten ausgefräst, deshalb schleift wohl auch nichts.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Eigenanfertigung? 

Mit welcher Kettenlinie fährst du?


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2012)

Wie gesagt. Ich habe kein Probleme mit der HS ISCG, funzt prima.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Das ist natürlich eine wenig hilfreiche Aussage.
Allgemein, ist die Konstruktion von Nicolai aber nicht wirklich tauglich für Kettenführungen.

Man sollte niemals von der eigentlichen Kettenlinie abweichen müssen, nur damit die Montage klappt. 

Die  HS ISCG taugt für HS und für 1 Fach mit Kettenführung, das war es dann auch.


----------



## marco2 (17. September 2012)

kettenlinie hab ich nie gemessen. Ist momentan eine XTR Kurbel mit dem normalen Spacer auf der Antriebseite. So wie es in der Anleitung steht. 

Die Gamut ist Serienmässig in der Tretlagernähe dünner gefräst. Ich musste nur einen kleine Steg von hand abfeilen, und es hat gepasst. War kein großes Ding. 

RaceFace macht schon schöne Kurbeln, aber die Montage der Atlas Am mit den ganzen Plastespacern fand ich so grauslich, dass ich sie nie ans Rad geschraubt sondern weiterverkauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (17. September 2012)

Die Atlas AM habe ich auch gehabt, sie ist einfach zu schmal und die Achse zu kurz für  73mm. Sie kommt grade auf 49mm Kettenlinie.

Die FR kann von 48 - 53 gefahren werden.

Jede Menge Spacer dabei, des weiteren ist das  kleine Kettenblatt, ohne Guss-Aufnahme. Es ist eine echte 2 Fach wenn man es möchte.

Ich habe eine Dreist montiert und sie funzt fast mit 3 Blättern.

Sie schleift nur am inneren der Grundplatte bei klein/groß.

Dünner schleifen wäre ein Ding, es könnte klappen.

Noch besser wäre ein Versatz nach innen. Eine breitere Führungsrolle usw.... mal sehen wie ich das anstelle.


----------



## lakekeman (18. September 2012)

Wir haben die G-Junkies Zweig an beiden Helius AM. Passt direkt ohne Nacharbeiten und läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. September 2012)

Ich habe aber ISCG Hammerschmidt

Das ist das Problem. 

Eine Kettenführungs hier zu montieren ist mehr als bescheiden.

Kann man die HS Aufnahme nicht noch bearbeiten lassen bei Nicolai, damit ich vernüftig eine Kettenführung fahren kann?


----------



## lakekeman (19. September 2012)

Ja auch unsere beiden AM haben die "normale" Nicolai ISCG für HS.
Wie gesagt ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. September 2012)

Klar, es ist kein Problem. 

Vielleicht mag es in deiner Kombination geklappt haben, du hast ja auch 2fach.
Bei einer echten 2Fach mit entsprechenden Q-Faktor und Kettenlinie passt es dann vielleicht grade noch. 

Es soll ja Leute geben, die sagen schon mal öfters.

"Also für mich ist das alles kein Problem."

In Wahrheit aber, ist es meist das Gegenteil.


----------



## lakekeman (19. September 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, was Kettenführung am Helius angeht mit HS Aufnahme ISCG old. Was geht da? Ohne schleifen, ohne basteln?



Das war deine Frage, oder?
Antwort hast du mehrfach bekommen 

Dass man mit einer "normalen" ISCG bessere Optionen in Sachen Kefü hat ist klar, aber nicht verwunderlich und vor allem bekannt.


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. September 2012)

2 Fach wäre für mich eine Option mit 24 / 39 und hinten 36


----------



## trailterror (19. September 2012)

Ich hab mit meiner x9 2x10 und stinger bei der HS iscg auch kein problem


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. September 2012)

Wie haltbar ist deine Kurbel x9 bzw. das Innenlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (19. September 2012)

X9 kurbel plus gxp tretlager haben mir bisher (seit ca 8 monaten) null probleme bereiten. Im gegensatz zu den sixpack skywalkers


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. September 2012)

Ok. Evtl. teste ich nochmal eine Sram Kurbel.


----------



## Schraubereddie (19. September 2012)

ich überlege welche Vorteile ich bei 2 Fach hinsichtlich der KeFü habe.

Wenn ich das 44ziger gegen einen Bashguard tausche, bleibt die Kettenlinie gleich. 


Man würde sie bei 2Fach genauer genommen nur weiter nach außen verlagern. Mitte zwischen kleinen und großen. KL

Irgendwie ist mir das ein rätsel, das 1,52mm weniger Platz an der ISCG HS zur ISCG - old solche Probleme bereiten.

Die Dreist ist 3mm Dick an der Grundplatte.

Hier sind Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52990


----------



## kococchi (20. September 2012)

kococchi schrieb:


> Meine erste Nicolai.
> Danke   Horizonbikes.com
> 
> Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM 2011 Team Edition /'' L''
> ...




Hi

The frame is on sale, I need money for a car. Possible sale of the entire bike.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2012)

SO GEIL ! ! ! die muss ich haben.


----------



## Physio (21. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> SO GEIL ! ! ! die muss ich haben.




Hab sie schon!
Wird nächste Woche ans neue AM gebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (21. September 2012)

nimm lieber ne shimano, hast weniger streß, aber schick aussehen tut sie!


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. September 2012)

Dann hat man 2 Schellen am Lenker. Oder geht Shimano Bremse und Sram Schalthebel irgendwie zusammen?


----------



## trailterror (21. September 2012)

Also meine xt ist besser als die avid  elexir cr....
Die xo soll ja aber auch besser als die elexir sein
Soll aber alles nicht heissen, dass die elexir ne schlechte bremse war


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. September 2012)

Hinterachsbreite war 150 beim Helius mit Steckachse?
Bei 135mm wird die Kettenlinie bei 73 Lagerbreite vorne, schon recht schräg-.
Oder spreitzt sie sich weiter auf bei 150..... Nabe ist breiter und der Freilauf sitzt etwas weiter rechts?
Dann würden die Bergritzel 34-27 mehr zur Mitte wandern?

Grade folgendes gefunden....


135/73 -> alle Gänge gut schaltbar
150/73 -> in den "DH" Gängen gerade Kettenlinie und in den kleinen Gänge stärkeren Schräglauf



Bin grade unterwegs.


----------



## Kontragonist (22. September 2012)

Wenn du zurück bist, wirst du herausfinden, dass das Helius nen 135-mm-Hinterbau hat


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. September 2012)

Wieder da, war grad einkaufen.

Mensch das nächste mal fahre ich mit dem MTB in voller Schutzausrüstung in den Supermarkt. 

Hinten die große Ortlieb Tasche und GAS °°!


----------



## Martin1508 (22. September 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Hinterachsbreite war 150 beim Helius mit Steckachse?
> Bei 135mm wird die Kettenlinie bei 73 Lagerbreite vorne, schon recht schräg-.
> Oder spreitzt sie sich weiter auf bei 150..... Nabe ist breiter und der Freilauf sitzt etwas weiter rechts?
> Dann würden die Bergritzel 34-27 mehr zur Mitte wandern?
> ...



???? Wie jetzt? 150 mm Steckachse im Helius? Habe ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## c_w (22. September 2012)

Den Post von Kontragonist hast du gelesen?


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. September 2012)

Je breiter die Pfanne desto größer der Kuchen


----------



## manurie (22. September 2012)

Ich hab hier schon seit ewiger Zeit meinen Rahmen zu liegen + neuer Lager, die auf den Einbau warten. Bloss was für ein Fett soll ich dafür nehmen? Muss ja irgendwie geschmiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (22. September 2012)

Nimm das Finish Line, White Grease, Galli, oder was auch immer.

Lithium Fette gehen auch.

Es sollte nicht zu dünn sein, für den Lagereinbau. 

Ich habe das selbe Fett für den Einbau verwendet, welches auch in den Lagern drin ist.  So vermischt sich nicht irgendwas unbekanntes.

Zu Fetten hatte ich ja woanders schon was geschrieben.

Ein Fahrrad ist keine Industriemaschine, auch keine Enduro mit 67 PS-.


----------



## manurie (22. September 2012)

Ok, ich informier mich jetzt mal, wo ich einen Lieferant dafür bekomme. Mit Vermischung bekomme ich keine Probleme, weil es gibt kein altes Fett mehr an dem Rahmen.


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. September 2012)

ich dachte da mehr an Innenlager z.B, die sind in der Regel vorgefettet.


----------



## Torpit (23. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe mir vorherige Woche meinen Helius AM Rahmen bestellt und den ganzen Thread hier durchgeackert. Da ich mein Helius zum grössten Teil selber aufbauen wollte und noch nie wirklich ein komplettes Rad aufgebaut habe brauche ich eure Erfahrung und Hilfe.Meine ersten Fragen betreffen den Antrieb. Ich wollte eine Shimano XT 3 fach Kurbel montieren und das grosse Kettenblatt durch einen Bash ersetzen.
Jetzt meine Frage: Welchen XT Umwerfer brauche ich.
Es gibt einen 2 fach Umwerfer mit 48,8 mm Kettenlinie,
oder brauche ich den 3 fach XT Umwerfer mit 50mm Kettenlinie und begrenze diesen mit der Anschlagschraube aufs 2 Blatt.
Hinten ist eine 10fach Kassette mit 11-36 montiert das Schaltwerk ist ein XT Shadow Plus GS (kurzer Käfig).
Ich hab hier schon viel von dem SLX Umwerfer gelesen, da ich aber komplett XT aufbauen will kommt dieser nicht in Fragen.


Da ich aber nicht nur Fragen stellen will hier mal noch ein Paar infos zum geplanten Aufbau.

Gabel: Fox Talas 180 Factory +
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 Factory +
LRS: Tune MK +
Schalthebel: Shimano XT +
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow Puls +
Sattelstütze: Reverb + 
Bremsen:geplant- Shimano Zee
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Kurbelganitur: Shimano XT 3fach Umbau auf 2fach mit Bash
Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AM mit AFR Unterrohr. Schwarz mit blau eloxierten Extra Love Teilen und weissem Nicolai Schriftzug.
Bei dem Rest was noch fehlt habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt.
Die Teile die mit einem + gekennzeichnet sind schon vorhanden.
Über Anregungen und auch Kritik (die werde ich dann überlesen)
und Antworten auf meine Fragen würde ich mich freuen.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2012)

der  SLX2 fach  Umwerfer ist mit abstand er beste umwerfer dafür.


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2012)

gehen eigentlich nur down-swing, oder auch up-swing Umwerfer?


----------



## hömma (23. September 2012)

Topswing wird sicherlich nicht gehen, da das Hauptschwingenlager an der Stelle sitzt, wo die Schelle wäre. Somit nur downswing oder direct mount.


----------



## Torpit (23. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der  SLX2 fach  Umwerfer ist mit abstand er beste umwerfer dafür.



Was ist denn an dem anderst als an dem 2 fach xt ?


----------



## manurie (30. September 2012)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> ich dachte da mehr an Innenlager z.B, die sind in der Regel vorgefettet.


Nein, ich hab ja nur neue Lagerbuchsen verbaut und bin da auch schon mit fertig.  Ich hab das Finish Line Teflon Fett + deren Fettpresse genommen. Nächste Woche werde ich den DHX-Dämpfer von den zerkratzten Aufklebern erlösen und einbauen und dann bin ich so gut wie durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (17. Oktober 2012)

Und ich bin fertig geworden heute. 

Vorher:






Jetzt:





Und mit fertig meine ich, das Project ist beendet, der Rahmen wird so demnächst im Bikemarkt angeboten, weil ein Enduro auf Grund meiner sehr bescheidenen Fahrtechnik mich überfordern würde und er wäre mir wahrscheinlich ne Nummer zu gross, ein AC in Grösse S würde besser zu mir passen. So habe ich das Jahr viel Geld in mein Hardtail investiert, was zum XC-Fully wurde und da bin auch noch nicht fertig, zufrieden schon, aber nicht fertig. Und somit lag das geile AM ab Januar nur rum. Ich würde es gerne mal gefahren haben, weil absolut geiler Rahmen, Verarbeitung + Schweissnähte, allein so ein Nicolai in den Händen zu haben sorgt schon für Gänsehaut. Mit wird der Verkauf mal später leid tun.


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist ein Jammer  Aber halt schon mal Ausschau nach einem S-Rahmen  Man lernt auf dem Trail schneller dazu als man denkt


----------



## manurie (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist dein AC in Grösse S? 

Ach ich fahre jetzt erst ein Jahr MTB und nachdem ich meine konditionellen Probleme im Uphill überwunden habe, kann ich mich auch mehr auf die Fahrtechnik konzentrieren und du hast Recht, ich bin da um Vieles besser geworden, mehr wie ich gedacht hätte. So Angspassagen wo ich früher abgestiegen bin, rolle ich jetzt locker durch. Vieles mache ich auch in der Wiederholung des Trails, was ich einmal gefahren habe, da steige ich nicht mehr ab.


----------



## marco2 (18. Oktober 2012)

Wozu ein AC, wenn du schon ein AM hast? 150er Gabel rein und Hinterbau auf 150mm stellen. Fertig. Si brauchst du den Verkauf später nicht zu bereuen.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ist dein AC in Grösse S?


Jepp, Größe S


----------



## manurie (19. Oktober 2012)

Und du bist wie gross, wenn ich mal fragen darf? Ich bin ca. 172-174 jeh nach Tagesform.  Ich sitze aber auch bei kleinen Bikes sehr gut, wie mein aktuelles Cube AMS 100 HPA in Grösse 16 Zoll, hat ne Oberrohrlänge von 560mm, das passt bei mir prima, auf dem Hardtail habe ich vorher nur gelegen mit ner Oberrohrlänge von 585mm, wie auch das Helius AM in Grösse M hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (19. Oktober 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Wozu ein AC, wenn du schon ein AM hast? 150er Gabel rein und Hinterbau auf 150mm stellen. Fertig. Si brauchst du den Verkauf später nicht zu bereuen.


Erstens war es von der Grösse zu gross, zweitens ist das AM schwerer wie das AC, drittens habe ich viel Geld in mein XC-Fully gesteckt, was vorher keins war und somit viertens ich mir nicht leisten kann, binnen eines Jahres 2 vollwertige Bikes auf die Beine zu stellen.

Ich möchte jetzt erstmal den Winter durchfahren und dann sehen wohin die Reise geht. XC macht mir derzeit viel Spass und meine Fahrtechnik wird auch besser, von daher tendiere ich zu einem leichten Carbonhartail als 29er oder mehr Federweg, wie eben ein AC.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin je nach Tagesform  168 - 169 cm groß,  Schrittlänge 81 cm


----------



## gfx (19. Oktober 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Wozu ein AC, wenn du schon ein AM hast? 150er Gabel rein und Hinterbau auf 150mm stellen. Fertig. Si brauchst du den Verkauf später nicht zu bereuen.



Wenn er nicht ein kleineres Bike bräuchte oder Profi-Biker wäre: die Antwort wäre ganz einfach: weil die Marketing-Trommeln und Bikehefte erfolgreich waren, und wir Narren uns immer wieder auf das Gewicht fixieren...
;o)


----------



## manurie (20. Oktober 2012)

@barbarissima
Danke für die Info, meine Schrittlänge ist unprofessionell gemessen 3cm kleiner. 

 @gfx
Ich lese keine Bikehefte und habe auf Grund meiner bisherigen Erfahrung mich auf einem kleineren Bike wohler gefühlt. Und was das Gewicht oder der Auslegung der Bikes betrifft, warum soll ich einen Rahmen fahren, der für ein anderes Einsatzgebiet bestimmt ist und mit runtertraveln des Federweges auch fahrbar wäre, aber das wäre widersinnig, wenn man hinterher das Gewicht optimiert.

Der Rahmen hat heute den Besitzer gewechselt, ich hab noch mal kurz drübergestreichelt und dann war er weg. Nicolai baut schon geile Rahmen, auch fürs Auge.


----------



## gfx (20. Oktober 2012)

Eben: wenn die Grösse nicht passt, dann würde ich auch wechseln. Gewichtsoptimierung (ausser an Räder) würde ICH nicht mehr zu fest betreiben, ausser am eigenen Schlauch...


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Oktober 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Und ich bin fertig geworden heute.
> 
> Und mit fertig meine ich, das Project ist beendet, der Rahmen wird so demnächst im Bikemarkt angeboten....



 hättest den Hinterbau mal so gelassen...dann hätte ich Interesse gahabt, schade!


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Oktober 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hättest den Hinterbau mal so gelassen...dann hätte ich Interesse gahabt, schade!


typisch hier im Forum hinterher wolle sie es alle haben, dann melde dich doch vorher oder schweig


----------



## manurie (21. Oktober 2012)

@FR-Sniper
Ich hatte den Hinterbau farblich verändert, weil dort Abnutzungsspuren vorhanden waren und sowas geht mit pulvern am besten. Und ich hatte vor den Rahmen selbst zu fahren, das es denn anders gekommen ist, habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht gedacht.

Die Farbgebung sollte eigentlich wieder elox rot sein, der hiesige Eloxierer hat nicht getraut rot zu eloxieren, dann habe ich den Vorschlag gemacht E6EV1(silber) Standardelox, bloss dann konnte er die Rahmenteile nicht entsprechend klemmen, der war nur auf Grossteile spezialisiert. Von daher die Pulverung in Ral9016(verkehrsweiss), das ging dann bei ihm.

Nen guten Eloxierer zu finden, der Teile in unüblichen Grössen verarbeitet zu finden ist schon schwierig. Da telefoniert man Stunden über 10 Ecken, hatten in der Firma jetzt einen ähnlichen Fall, eigene gezogene Profile 12 Meter lang kann nur eine Firma Deutschland machen die in Bayern sitzt, weil die haben nur ein so grosses Bad und ne ewig lange Wartezeit. Und wenn man beim nächsten Mal dort was machen möchte, dann sind die pleite und die Telefonie geht von vorne los. 

Und der Kunde der das Produkt möchte, wartet deswegen teilweise 6 Monate lang ab Auftragseingang und ist deswegen stellenweise ungehalten.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2012)

einfach mal bei Nicolai anfragen .....


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Oktober 2012)

@manurie versteh ich, jetzt ist´s aber eh rum 



Dutshlander schrieb:


> typisch hier im Forum hinterher wolle sie es alle haben, dann melde dich doch vorher oder schweig


gehts noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Oktober 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @_manurie_ versteh ich, jetzt ist´s aber eh rum gehts noch?


ist doch so, dieses hinterher geplapper von "hättest das nicht gemacht dann hätte ichs gekauft" oder so ahnlich, ist immer hier im forum gange und gebe:kotz:


----------



## trailterror (22. Oktober 2012)

Piano 

Ich fands vorher auch gut


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2012)

^^ Ich packs mal hier rein  ! (wusste nicht wohin damit)  

Alsooo :
Da unser user kroiterfee nix besseres zu tun hat wie am Hindukusch abzuhängen, muss ich wohl sein Rad testen und bewegen, damit es nicht ganz verstaubt. 

Ich zieh mal einen groben Vergleich zu meinem Helius AM. 

Rahmen:
 Helius AM vs. TFR mit jeweils einem FOX AIR DHX 5.0 Dämpfer, von der federung/kinematik spielt das TFR eine Liga höher als mein Helius AM, das muss ich neidlos zugeben.

Gabel: 
Rock-Shox Lyrik.
bleibt alles gleich .

Ausstattung: TFR 
Syntace Carbon Lenker, Syntace Carbon Sattelstütze, Syntace Vorbau, Syncros Steuersatz, Race Face Kurbeln, und Welgo Ped. Hope Bremse, Race Face Kurbeln, Flite Sattel, Laufräder Hope/ZTR Flow Felgen, mit Maxxis Ardent Reifen... sehr sehr edel aufgebaut.   
bei einem ges. Gewicht von 17,40 Kg. denn noch eine ziemliche Wuchtbrumme.

Ausstattung: von meinem Helius AM kennt ihr ja. 
klick --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1153943
bei einem ges. Gewicht von 14,45 Kg

Ich habe das TFR auf  meinem Lokal HomeTrail gefahren, die Bergauf Wertung geht ganz klar an mein  Helius AM, die 3 Kg. sind einfach nicht wegzudenken (und wegzureden) da sehr viele immer behaupten das ,das Mehrgewicht die G-Box einfach wettmacht, das kann ich in keinster weise so stehen lassen, das Mehrgewicht der Box ist einfach da und  fertig.
Ich wüsste auch nicht wo man bei diesem TFR noch Gewicht sparen könnte ?  (evtl. an den sau trägen+schweren Reifen) mehr Gewichtsreduzierung bleibt da einfach nicht. 


Die (gerade aus) Bergabwertung geht aber an das TFR, da liegt das Rad super Spurtreu auf der Bahn.  


Auf technischen Single Trails kommt mir das TFR sehr träge und wenig verspiel daher, da hat  mein leichtes, schnelles AM ganz klar die Nase vorne.

Mein Fazit: 
das TFR ist nur was für Liebhaber und Technikfreaks... 

Auf gerader Strecke kurz vor zu Hause ist mir der Schaltzug gerissen, mit dem schwersten Gang musste ich die letzten Meter nach Hause fahren, einen neuen Schaltzug "mal eben" wechseln ist nicht drinn, so wie ich das sehe muss dafür die halbe Box auseinander geschraubt werden. 







Helius AM for ever.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Oktober 2012)

ich bau es noch etwas um und dann isses parkfertig.


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Oktober 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist doch so, dieses hinterher geplapper von "hättest das nicht gemacht dann hätte ichs gekauft" oder so ahnlich, ist immer hier im forum gange und gebe:kotz:



schließ mal nicht von dir auf andere


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> schließ mal nicht von dir auf andere


nö
.


----------



## manurie (24. Oktober 2012)

Beharkt euch doch nicht so, das Leben ist zu kurz um sich zu ärgern.


----------



## akami (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Ich habe mir ein Helius AM gegönnt. Hätte da aber noch ein paar Fragen zum Steuersatz (in meinem Fall 1 1/8"):

1. Fährt jemand sein Helius mit 1 1/8" Steuerrohr mit ZS Steuersatz?
2. Gibt es einen ZS Steuersatz mit der von Nicolai empfohlenen Einpresstiefe?
3. Meine Gabel hat einen Schaft von 18,5cm, passt das noch mit einem No Threadset?

Danke,
Philip


----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2012)

1 1/8 Steuerrohr und ZS Steuersatz schliessen sich gegenseitig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (25. Oktober 2012)

Weil...?


----------



## flyingscot (25. Oktober 2012)

Ein klassisches 1 1/8 Zoll-Steuerrohr hat 34mm Innendurchmesser, ein 1 1/8 Zoll-Zero-Stack-Steuersatz benötigt ein Steuerrohr mit 44mm Innendurchmesser!


----------



## Kontragonist (26. Oktober 2012)

Mit anderen Worten: in ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr passt nur der 1 1/8 Gabelschaft (der schlankste Standard fÃ¼r MTB) â fÃ¼r die Lager des Steuersatzes ist da drin kein Platz mehr, die mÃ¼ssen drauÃen bleiben (nÃ¤mlich in den auÃenliegenden Lagerschalen des 1 1/8 Steuersatzes).


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2012)

Sorry Leut für die Frage, aber irgendwie habe ich die Antwort mit Hilfe der Sufu nicht gefunden. 
Ich bin es leid immer die Buchsen zu wechseln beim Dämpfertausch. Daher möchte ich mir noch Dämpferbuchsen für RS Vivid zulegen. Nur welche Grösse braucht es?

Gruss und Danke im Vorraus
Stefan


----------



## akami (3. November 2012)

Tech Sheet

Du brauchst 16x8 und 49x8.


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2012)

Oh, das habe ich dort glatt übersehen, sorry

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (4. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ Ich packs mal hier rein  ! (wusste nicht wohin damit)
> 
> Alsooo :
> Da unser user kroiterfee nix besseres zu tun hat wie am Hindukusch abzuhängen, muss ich wohl sein Rad testen und bewegen, damit es nicht ganz verstaubt.
> ...



Schöner Bericht 
TFR ist ein geniales Bike, daher bleibe ich auch der G-Boxx1 treu


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht
> TFR ist ein geniales Bike, daher bleibe ich auch der G-Boxx1 treu



ja das TFR ist ein geniales Bike...  
(wenn man mit dem mehrgewicht zurecht kommt)


----------



## chrisle (6. November 2012)

*So wie im Helius Galerie Thread angekündigt hier ein wenig Bilder zu meinem Aufbau. Gestern wurde demontiert, heute gereinigt, morgen montiert. Mal sehen wie weit ich komme. 
*
_Gestern Abend
_




_Kurze Zeit später
_




_Neu_





_Das übliche Schweißnaht-Porno-Bild
_




_Der Beweis: Reset und Extra Love gehören zusammen 
_




_Erste Herausforderung: Staubsaugerrohr ist nicht groß genug, wie bekomme ich den Gabelkonus morgen auf den Schaft? 
_




_Stummel (hoffentlich haut das mit dem 1,5er Steuerrohr überhaupt hin)
_




_Nix-Stummel mit Huberbuchsen
_


----------



## gfx (6. November 2012)

aumen:
Viel Spass dabei!

Gruss
G.


----------



## sluette (6. November 2012)

schaut gut aus.
stell die bilder doch in deine gallerie und füge sie dann hier direkt ein. das ewige rumgespringe zu deinem provider nervt und da die bilder ziemlich träge geladen werden (trotz 50GByte Anschluss)...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> _Erste Herausforderung: Staubsaugerrohr ist nicht groß genug, wie bekomme ich den Gabelkonus morgen auf den Schaft?
> 
> _


_

Mit einem Stück Holz und einem Hammer geht das schon

G._


----------



## kolefaser (6. November 2012)

Kommt das blau so wie es in Natura aussieht rüber?
Das Probebike beim Bikefestival in Willingen war irgendwie mehr hellblau/ausgeblichen, was mir nicht so gefiel. Deins sieht aber schön dunkelblau aus, wie ich es mag


----------



## chrisle (6. November 2012)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Kommt das blau so wie es in Natura aussieht rüber?
> Das Probebike beim Bikefestival in Willingen war irgendwie mehr hellblau/ausgeblichen, was mir nicht so gefiel. Deins sieht aber schön dunkelblau aus, wie ich es mag




Ja das ist schon eher dunkel. Ich habe viele Fotos von Blau elox Bikes gesehen und dachte deshalb auch es wäre sehr grell. Habe dann eins live gesehen und mich entschieden. 

Sluette: Sorry. Die Fotos kommen vom iPhone und waren riesig deshalb habe ich sie nur als Vorschau eingefügt.


----------



## chrisle (6. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit einem Stück Holz und einem Hammer geht das schon
> 
> G.



Ja hab ich auch gehört. Habe aber etwas Angst zu verkanten...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch gehört. Habe aber etwas Angst zu verkanten...



Immer schön rundum, dann wird das schon

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit einem Stück Holz und einem Hammer geht das schon
> 
> G.



Als druff uff die Mudda


----------



## trailterror (7. November 2012)

Bin gespannt wies weitergeht


----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Als druff uff die Mudda



Haha ok das macht mir Mut.
Heute Abend werden die ersten Parts an den schönen Rahmen montiert. Bilder folgen!


----------



## barbarissima (7. November 2012)

Kaffee und Kuchen stehen bereit  Von mir aus kann es losgehen mit dem Aufbau  

PS: Die Farbkombi ist genial


----------



## hömma (7. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kaffee und Kuchen stehen bereit



Na hoffentlich, sonst muss er's alleine aufbauen und ich bleib zuhause! 

Wobei der Kaffee auch gern gegen standesgemäßes Schrauberbier substituiert werden kann...


----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich, sonst muss er's alleine aufbauen und ich bleib zuhause!
> 
> Wobei der Kaffee auch gern gegen standesgemäßes Schrauberbier substituiert werden kann...


 

wenn hömma zum schrauben kommt gibt es traditionell pizza 
tomatensauce-flecken auf dem neuen rahmen kommen sicher gut als kontrast.


----------



## akami (7. November 2012)

So, Weihnachten wurde vorverlegt. Heute ist mein Helius AM gekommen. Das Bild ist nicht der Knaller aber man erkennt das Wcihtigste und es gibt ein Besseres sobald es aufgebaut ist.







Hätte allerdings noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Braucht man für die Kettenstrebe einen Kettenstrebenschutz oder reicht das Plastikteil von Nicolai? Eventuell eine Folie drüber?

2. Wie sieht es mit der Sitzstrebe aus? Bleibt die unbeschädigt oder lohnt sich da auch ein Schutz?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## trailterror (7. November 2012)

Glückwunsch...

2x zusätzlichen schutz!


----------



## akami (7. November 2012)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. November 2012)

akami schrieb:


> 1. Braucht man für die Kettenstrebe einen Kettenstrebenschutz oder reicht das Plastikteil von Nicolai? Eventuell eine Folie drüber?


 Ich habe einen C.Guide hingemacht.

Cooles Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kaffee und Kuchen stehen bereit  Von mir aus kann es losgehen mit dem Aufbau





ich sitz hier auch schon gespannt... 
 so schöne AM´s werden uns in kürze präsentiert,- ich freu mich drauf... 

akami
ja,- du "musst" die Kettenstrebe von unten schützen,- und die druckstrebe auch.


ich hab das "Plastikteil" was auf der Kettenstrebe geschraubt ist kompl. weggelassen und habe lenkerband genommen,- 
so bleibt die Kettenstrebe immer und kompl. geschützt.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich sitz hier auch schon gespannt...
> so schöne AM´s werden uns in kürze präsentiert,- ich freu mich drauf...
> 
> akami
> ...



Artur, Artur, Artur,

Du bist echt ein Pingel vor dem Herrn. Ich habe noch nie so gepflegte Räder gesehen wie deine. Gegen dich bin Ich ne Schlampe.
 @akami: Magst du gepflegte Räder, hör auf Artur. Es geht aber auch so: Kettenführung und ein paar Macken an der Kettenstrebe, alter Schlauch an die Druckstrebe mit Kabelbindern. Sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat Luft.

Gruss


----------



## sluette (7. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich hab das "Plastikteil" was auf der Kettenstrebe geschraubt ist kompl. weggelassen und habe lenkerband genommen,-
> so bleibt die Kettenstrebe immer und kompl. geschützt.



*Obacht bei rahmen mit directmount umwerfen:*
mir st gestern beim zusammenbauen und ausrichten der schaltaussenhülle hinten aufgefallen, das diese sich beim einfedern "in" dem plastik-kettenstreben schutz bewegt. das heisst die länge der aussenhülle ändert sich hinter der schutz beim einfedern. mein rahmen hat einen umwerfer mit directmount und hier läuft die schaltwerk-aussenhülle ja durch den "Kanal" unterhalb des umwerfers und wird beim einfedern um den vorderen teil der schwinge gezogen. da sie vorne am unterrohr über die schellen fixiert ist muss der längenausgleich hinten passieren. bei deiner lösung wäre das nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2012)

Artur federt keine 170 mm ein


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

So Überraschung 
Irgendwie sind wir doch schon fertig geworden heute Abend - hätte keiner gedacht. Was soll ich sagen? Das Bike sieht bombig aus. 

Ich kann euch keine professionell geschossene Bilder zeigen (Gruß vom Iphone), ich habe einfach unmittelbar nach dem die letzte Schraube fest gedreht war drauf gehalten. Montagefett Flecken gehören zum Style und der Zug der Reverb sitzt noch nicht ganz ideal usw. die Farbe kommt in Natura noch mal besser. 
Übrigens habe ich mir eine Reverb Stealth bestellt, da mein Bike ja das Loch hat  wobei das irgendwie ungünstig sitzt, so auf Umwerferschellenhöhe...außerdem kam es mir nun so vor, als würden die 125mm dicke ausreichen?

Ich konnte sogar schon vor der Haustür ein paar Runden auf der Straße drehen, fühlt sich super an. Durch den extrem kurzen Vorbau spricht die Gabel viel mehr an, so dass ich ggf. eine härtere Feder für die Lyrik brauchen werde. 

Gewogen wird die Tage auch noch, ich schätze (und hoffe) das ich unter 15KG geblieben bin. 

*Genug geredet...hier das vorläufige Endergebnis:*

























Vielleicht habe ich ja bald Lust, eine echte Kamera auszupacken. 

Gute Nacht 

P.S Danke an Hömma und Julian für die Unterstützung heute Abend ! 
Der Hömma hat übrigens den gesamten Montagevorgang gefilmt. Sofern man nicht laufend mein Maurer-decolté im Bild sieht, könnte man die Sache im Zeitraffer ja mal posten ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. November 2012)

Sauber. Starkes Bike !


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. November 2012)

@chrisle , na da habt ihr aber Kette gegeben schaut gut aus

nur die vorere Bremsleitung schaut nen bissl kurz aus (kann natürlich am Foto liegen), dafür der Cage am Schaltwerk nen bissl lang 

wie auch immer nun fahr die Bude und erfreu Dich dran !!!

viel Spass Dir nochmals.


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2012)

Hä??


----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> @chrisle , na da habt ihr aber Kette gegeben schaut gut aus
> 
> nur die vorere Bremsleitung schaut nen bissl kurz aus (kann natürlich am Foto liegen), dafür der Cage am Schaltwerk nen bissl lang
> 
> ...




Naja die vordere Bremse dreht sich ja mit,  das passt und sieht auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als es ist. 
Das schaltwerk ist etwas älter und hat schon viel mitgemacht. Irgendwann kommt es in Rente und wird gegen einen Stummel getauscht.


----------



## gfx (7. November 2012)

Orange-blau ist escht schön!
Gratuliere! 


Gruss, G.


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. November 2012)

@chrisle , wie auch immer es ist einfach geil geworden und wird Dir mit Sicherheit viel SpaZZ bereiten


----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> @chrisle , wie auch immer es ist einfach geil geworden und wird Dir mit Sicherheit viel SpaZZ bereiten



Ja und ich will jetzt biken 
Nächstes Jahr dann mal bei euch in HD! Da zeig ich dir wo der Ochsenfrosch die Locken hat!


----------



## gfx (7. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt biken



Dann Lupine drauf und RAUS!!


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. November 2012)

hast Du ausreichend Licht?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

Hab 2 Magic shine aber muss jetzt mal pennen. Sofern ich die Aufregung überwinde


----------



## gfx (7. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hab 2 Magic shine aber muss jetzt mal pennen. Sofern ich die Aufregung überwinde



Auf dem Bike abreagieren... oder das Bike ins Bett mitnehmen...


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2012)

Sattelstütze raus....... und los geht's 

Viel SpazZ mit dem Teil


----------



## Spletti (8. November 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze raus....... und los geht's
> 
> Viel SpazZ mit dem Teil





PS: sehr schönet bike


----------



## Splash (8. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> *Genug geredet...hier das vorläufige Endergebnis:*




Absolut Sahne - sehr schön !!


----------



## hömma (8. November 2012)

Und hier die Aufbaudoku:

Das vielzitierte Loch ist zumindest für die Kombination Shimano Downswing-Umwerfer mit 36er Kettenblatt sehr unglücklich platziert. Wenn ne Stealth rein soll, muss der Umwerfer etwas höher. Das führt zumindest bei dem neuen 2013er XT-fach Umwerfer mit einigen Gängen auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt zu Problemen, allerdings ist der Käfig bei dem Teil auch wirklich extrem kurz.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Artur federt keine 170 mm ein


 

 @Martin du baust auch schöne Räder auf.






schönes Rad... 

2 minus Punkte.

*Takko zu fett und hängt da so in der luft rum.

*Schaltwerk zu lang.


----------



## Eksduro (8. November 2012)

schickes rad chrisle, glückwunsch 


...aber so wie man hört kannst du diesen dämpfer auch im oberen loch montieren und hast trotzdem die 160mm federweg lösung 

neee, schpass beiseide, viel freude damit, schaut jut aus!


----------



## chrisle (8. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 2 minus Punkte.
> 
> *Takko zu fett und hängt da so in der luft rum.
> 
> *Schaltwerk zu lang.


 

Wer oder was ist Takko? Wenn du damit den Zug der Reverb meinen solltest: Ist nicht am Rahmen befestigt, wird gegen Stealth getauscht. Und wie gesagt, die Fotos sind verfrüht entstanden, irgendwann wollten wir auch mal ins Bett.


Das Schaltwerk wurde bereits oben schon angesprochen. Ist Restbestand, den Kompromiss muss man halt machen wenn man ein älteres Bike "recycled".
Wenn das Teil entgültig verschlissen ist, wird es getauscht. So häufig wie ich damit irgendwo anecke wird das nicht mehr all zu lange auf sich warten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. November 2012)

er meint den Taco der Kettenführung
wobei der genau so groß ist, wie das Kettenblatt plus wenige Millimeter

das passt schon


----------



## chrisle (8. November 2012)

ach, jetzt...ohne siehte auch nur so lange gut aus, bis ich einmal damit gefahren bin  danach brauche ich dann ein neues kettenblatt.


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2012)

eben

der eine designt, der andere fährt


----------



## barbarissima (8. November 2012)

Bike: 
Aufbaudoku: 
Puschelhund:


----------



## dr.juggles (8. November 2012)

schönes geburtsvideo und geiles gerät!


----------



## chrisle (8. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bike:
> Aufbaudoku:
> Puschelhund:



Danke für die Blumen. Aber:
Puschelhund  --> DOWNHILLDOG! 
Der wollte außerdem nur Döner erbetteln und uns beim Schrauben stören.

War grad eine kurze Runde fahren. Das Mofa fährt sich schon mal richtig gut, musste aber danach die härtere Feder in die Lyrik bauen. Sackt mir zu sehr ab, im alten Bike war die ok. 
Der CCDB Air braucht auch noch etwas Setup, fahre mit 40% SAG.
Muss mich da noch mal reinlesen.

Hat hier jemand Anhaltswerte? Körpergewicht 82KG, fahre derzeit mit 150PSI und habe noch nichts verstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (8. November 2012)

chrisle schrieb:


> Puschelhund  --> DOWNHILLDOG!



...oder auch die dönerfressende Kot-auf-den-Trail-Pumpe! 

Wegen dem CCDB Air würde ich dir empfehlen, das Setup komplett nach dem überarbeiteten Fieldguide vorzunehmen: http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/double-barrel/DB_Field_guide.pdf

Bei deinem Dämpfer wird der vermutlich schon dabei gewesen sein. Der ist wirklich gut und erklärt die einzelnen Schritte in der richtigen Reihenfolge. Die Setups, die ich hier bisher im Forum gefunden habe, sind extrem unterschiedlich. Das ist auch das gute an dem Dämpfer, dass du ihn perfekt an deine persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen kannst.

Ich wollte eigentlich schon längst mal die unterschiedlichen Setups hier in nem separaten Thread zusammentragen. Ich glaube, das mache ich jetzt mal endlich in den nächsten Tagen...


----------



## chrisle (10. November 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich schon längst mal die unterschiedlichen Setups hier in nem separaten Thread zusammentragen. Ich glaube, das mache ich jetzt mal endlich in den nächsten Tagen...



Und, wo?


----------



## trailterror (10. November 2012)

Na hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=607185


----------



## chrisle (10. November 2012)

Perfekt. Danke


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2012)

Hi Leute,
bin am überlegen obs ein Helius wird. 
Aufgrund schlechter erfahrungen eine Frage: Kommt es bei "extremen" Einstellungen der Brems-/Schalthebel zu einem Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr? Würde gerne wenig bis keine Spacer unter dem Vorbau fahren. 

Macht es Sinn das AM mit Angle Set und 160er Gabel zu Fahren, oder lieber gleich ne 170er Gabel verbauen? 

Bei N gibts ja den CCDB Air, ist dieser der selbe wie der Aftermarket? Also KEIN spezielles Setup "nötig" fürs Helius AM?

Kann mit dem neuen Hinterbau ein normaler umwerfer verwendet werden? Hab zwar nen S3 DM umwerfer, der passt aber nicht, richtig? 

DANKE fürs lesen =D


----------



## stasi (10. November 2012)

ja


----------



## hömma (10. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> bin am überlegen obs ein Helius wird.
> Aufgrund schlechter erfahrungen eine Frage: Kommt es bei "extremen" Einstellungen der Brems-/Schalthebel zu einem Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr? Würde gerne wenig bis keine Spacer unter dem Vorbau fahren.
> 
> ...



Also ich fahre die Bremshebel recht steil, dazu ein flacher Steuersatz, 5 mm Spacer und Lowriser im S-Rahmen und da ist noch jede Menge Luft zum Oberrohr.

Laut Nicolai wird der CCDB Air nicht mit custom Setup ausgeliefert. Musst du also selber vornehmen, d.h. Druck- und Zugstufe einstellen. Die Luftkammer muss man im Helius idR nicht verkleinern. Wäre aber auch kein großer Aufwand.

Wenn man die DM-Aufnahme hat, kann man natürlich immer noch nen normalen Unwerfer fahren. Der DM-Umwerfer wird von Nicolai leicht modifiziert, kann man aber wohl auch selbst machen.


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2012)

@stasi: selber ja.
 @hömma: wär interessant was am umwerfer gemacht wird. Mein s3 is quasi neu.


Mir wurde von Vinc ein Coil dämpfer empfohlen.. Hab dabei aber bedenken das das bike "zu schwer" wird.

Jemand erfahrung mit dem angle set? Würd evtl wegen offtopic pn schreiben


----------



## stasi (10. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kommt es bei "extremen" Einstellungen der Brems-/Schalthebel zu einem Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr?


ja


rebirth schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn das AM mit Angle Set und 160er Gabel zu Fahren, oder lieber gleich ne 170er Gabel verbauen?


ja (nach belieben)



rebirth schrieb:


> Bei N gibts ja den CCDB Air, ist dieser der selbe wie der Aftermarket? Also KEIN spezielles Setup "nötig" fürs Helius AM?


ja



rebirth schrieb:


> Kann mit dem neuen Hinterbau ein normaler umwerfer verwendet werden? Hab zwar nen S3 DM umwerfer, der passt aber nicht, richtig?


ja



rebirth schrieb:


> ein Coil dämpfer


ja


----------



## chrisle (10. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> bin am überlegen obs ein Helius wird.
> Aufgrund schlechter erfahrungen eine Frage: Kommt es bei "extremen" Einstellungen der Brems-/Schalthebel zu einem Kontakt mit dem Oberrohr? Würde gerne wenig bis keine Spacer unter dem Vorbau fahren.



Ich hatte auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bremshebelkontakt gemacht, bevor ich das Helius hatte. 

Es kommt aber hier auch neben der Rahmengeometrie auf diverse Faktoren an: Rahmengröße, Spaceraufbau, Vorbaulänge, Lenkerlänge (wenig Einfluss) & Rise und ganz wichtig: Bremsenhersteller/Modell sowie Hebelweiteneinstellung! In der Summe entscheiden diese Faktoren ob es Kontakt gibt oder nicht. 
Im Helius fahre ich wie hömma nur 5mm Spacer. In sehr steiler Stellung der Bremshebel kommt es zu minimalem Kontakt. Dafür müssen die Hebel aber steiler als die Gabel stehen, was sicher eh niemand machen möchte. Meine  Hebel stehen nun ca. parallel zur Gabel und es gibt keinen Kontakt - viel Platz ist aber nicht mehr (30mm vorbau, 750mm Lenker mit 20mm rise). 
Bremse: Hope tech m4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. November 2012)

Bei meinem Strive schaben die verschraubungen der Avid bremsleitung übers oberrohr. das möcht ich beim helius nicht auch noch haben.
Der im Strive verbaute Blocklock fällt flach, ich möchte nen flacheren lenkwinkel haben.

Den könnte ich allerdings verwenden wenn ich ne 170er gabel nehme. hmmm.. ^^


----------



## akami (11. November 2012)

Moin!

Mein Helius wird heute fertig, Bilder folgen. - 

Hätte da aber mal eien Frage. Woran erkenne ich, ob mein AM ein AFR-Unterrohr hat bzw. nicht hat? - Kann man das alleine anhand der Optik ausmachen?

LG,
Philip


----------



## sluette (11. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...
> Macht es Sinn das AM mit Angle Set und 160er Gabel zu Fahren, oder lieber gleich ne 170er Gabel verbauen?
> ...



es macht sogar sinn eine 170er gabel mit angleset zu fahren (siehe meine karre), kommt aber auf den persönlichen geschmack an.


----------



## trailterror (11. November 2012)

@rebirth

Mit ner 170er gabel und nem unten dick aufbauenden steuersatz bin ich, app winkelmesser  , zur folge sogar eher knapp unter 66' als drüber 

Ist mir bisher flach genug  flach, flacher am flachsten hat auch nicht nur vorteile (idem: tief)

Aber sluette hat recht: geschmackssache und einsatzgebietabhängig
 @akami

Ich denk nicht, dass du dies optisch erkennst....
Höchstens mit rahmennummer bei N nachfragen


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2012)

Eigentlich fahr ich eher langsam und technisch. So ne 170er gabel wird garnet ausgereizt, mir gehts nur um den winkel


----------



## wavekiter (12. November 2012)

@ rebirth:

Ich fahre hinten ccdb mit titanium coil, wird im gesamtkontext betrachtet nur unwesentlich schwerer als ein guter luftdaempfer.

Vorne hab ich den lenkwinkel kontinuierlich flacher eingestellt, die jetzige 170mm Gabel kombiniert mit -1.5 Grad Lenkwinkel passen mir am besten


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2012)

@wavekiter: hast du bei -1,5° probleme mit streifenden bremsen/schalthebeln am oberrohr? Hast du nen ZS steuersatz?

Hast du das CC Angle Set? Oder ein anderes? =)


----------



## akami (13. November 2012)

So, hier dann mein neues Helius:










MFG


----------



## chrisle (13. November 2012)

Gefällt, konsequent bergablastig aufgebaut. Ist das eine Lyrik Coil?
Was wiegt das Ding und was ist das primäre Einsatzgebiet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (13. November 2012)

Moin!

Ja, ist eine Lyrik RC2L Coil U-Turn mit 170mm.

Einsatzzweck: Enduro-Touren mit viel Berg-ab-Spaß


----------



## chrisle (13. November 2012)

Ich habe die 160mm RC2L Coil an meinem. Habe aber festgestellt, dass ich am Helius anscheinend keine Absenkung brauche. Hatte die Gabel am Transition und bin da an steilen Rampen nicht weit gekommen ohne Absenkung.


----------



## akami (13. November 2012)

Gleich ist Probefahrt, mal sehen


----------



## Eksduro (13. November 2012)

sieht geil aus und der aufbau sieht nach spaß aus


gewicht wird wohl nahe an den 17kg liegen würde ich mal schätzen, aber drauf gesch*****, ich finds sympathisch den gehypten leichtbau bei seite zu lassen

ich lieg auch bei über 16,5kg und es macht trotzdem laune


----------



## akami (13. November 2012)

Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht, tippe aber auch auf 16,5-17kg. Ist mir aber wie gesagt auch Latte, krachen soll es und im Uphill muss cih keinen Marathon gewinnen


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2012)

HER DAMIT!! *gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akami (13. November 2012)

Freut mich, dass es euch so gut gefällt wie mir  - Eben die erste Probefahrt war auch einfach nur genial. Yeah! Helius rockt


----------



## KHUJAND (13. November 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Yeah! Helius rockt



ja... gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## wavekiter (14. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @wavekiter: hast du bei -1,5° probleme mit streifenden bremsen/schalthebeln am oberrohr? Hast du nen ZS steuersatz?
> 
> Hast du das CC Angle Set? Oder ein anderes? =)



Hallo rebirth,

Bei meinem Helius streift nichts nichts, ich habe aber auch (aus Gruenden meines Koerperbaus, sehr lange Beine im Verhaeltnis zum Oberkoerper) einen Spacer zwischen Vorbau und Rahmen.
Ich werd mal drauf achten, ob etwas streifen wuerde ohne Spacer

AngleSet: CC, im 1.5er Steuerrohr


----------



## hömma (15. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @hömma: wär interessant was am umwerfer gemacht wird. Mein s3 is quasi neu.



Irgendwo hier im Nicolai Unterforum habe ich vor ein paar Monaten was dazu gelesen. Da hat jemand diese Anpassung selbst vorgenommen. War auf jeden Fall nicht sonderlich schwierig. Frag mich aber nicht, wer und wo...


----------



## rebirth (16. November 2012)

ok. wer und wo? 

aber: auf die 100 euro kommts dann auch nimmer an


----------



## WODAN (16. November 2012)

akami schrieb:


> So, hier dann mein neues Helius:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir 
Grüße aus der Wetterau


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2012)

gibts hier schwere fahrer? 
um sich nicht outen zu müssen bitte ich um eine kurze PN. 

=D


----------



## Martin1508 (20. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> gibts hier schwere fahrer?
> um sich nicht outen zu müssen bitte ich um eine kurze PN.
> 
> =D



Was heißt schwer? Hatte heute morgen auf der Waage nackig 93Kilo. Im Übrigen bin ich nicht zu schwer sondern nur zu klein.

Gruss


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. November 2012)

....


----------



## Martin1508 (20. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ....



Was stand da?;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (20. November 2012)

Keine Sorge 
Bin beim Öffnen auf der vorletzten Seite gelandet und hatte auf die Frage akami bzgl. AFR-Rohr was geschrieben.


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2012)

Schwer ist relativ  

Was willst du wissen?


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2012)

Mich würd interessieren was der hinterbau macht?! 
Besonders in verbindung mit nem luftdämpfer.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. November 2012)

Also bei ü100kg habe ich bessere Erfahrungen mit einem Coil gemacht !


----------



## Eksduro (20. November 2012)

also mit 99kg im adamskostüm und vivid air hab ich keinen grund zur klage....alles

hatte in einem anderen rad mit ähnlicher geo und einsatzgebiet vorher den rp23, das wiederum konnte nix....

von daher würde ich sagen kommt es auch immer ein bißchen auf den dämpfer an...luftdämpfer ist ja nicht gleich luftdämpfer....


----------



## OldSchool (20. November 2012)

@rerbirth, nimm das was Nicolai empfiehlt. Coil ist sicher haltbarer als Luft und auf das Mehrgewicht kommt es ja wirklich nicht an.


----------



## chrisle (20. November 2012)

Der CCDB Air sollte auch die >90KG Fraktion glücklich machen, breite Einstellmöglichkeiten mit viel Progression wenn gewünscht.


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2012)

Also mir gehts nur ums Helius. Im Canyon geht der RP2 auch ordentlich. 
Nur hab ich halt keine erfahrung mit nem direkt "verbundenen" dämpfer ohne umlenkung.



*EDIT*Kann mir jemand verraten was der "Wheel Travel (ins)" beim Helius AM ist? Möcht ma so einen Federrechner testen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2012)

Warum so kompliziert, traust Du den Empfehlungen nicht oder macht Dir das selber austüfteln und Erfahrungswerte hinterfragen einfach Spaß?

Nimm Dir die Zeit, sondiere Deine Bedürfnisse mal und telefonieren mit N. Dort bekommst Du klipp und klar die entsprechenden Optionen vorgeschlagen.
Und was Federhärte bei Coil angeht, tippe ich bei 90kg nackig auf 600lbs für Plüsch- und 650lbs für Racestyle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2012)

P.S. Ich wurde auch den CCDB nehmen, Punkt.


----------



## tommi101 (21. November 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Und was Federhärte bei Coil angeht, tippe ich bei 90kg nackig auf 600lbs für Plüsch- und 650lbs für Racestyle.



Ich fahre bei 90Kg netto nur eine 500er Feder im Vivid RC2 bei 171mm FW...und das passt bei mir von Tour bis Park eigentlich ziemlich gut. Wenn ich es mal etwas straffer haben möchte, hänge ich den Dämpfer ins 3.Loch (158mm)...auf langen Touren z.B. ist das schon spürbar.

Hab mich hier orientiert:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2012)

Die Differenzen in der Härte sind bei gleicher Härtenbezeichnung zum Teil bei den Federn enorm, auch innerhalb des gleichen Herstellers.
N hat mir beim Helius AM bei 80kg eine 550er empfohlen und passt (e) super. Anders beim ST, empfohlen wurde eine 600er, hab  eine 450er mal reingetan und es passt trotzdem.


----------



## tommi101 (21. November 2012)

Das stimmt wohl...am Ende hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## lakekeman (21. November 2012)

Bei 80kg ne 550er Feder?? Ist viel zu hart.
Bin da immer ne 400er gefahren und kenne auch keinen Rechner, der mehr ausspuckt.

Wir reden aber schon vom Helius AM mit 170mm FW und 216er Dämpfer?


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2012)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (21. November 2012)

Dubios


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. November 2012)

Hat sicher noch andere Einflüsse als die reine Härteangabe.
Leichtgängigkeit des Hinterbaus, reale Unterschiede in der Federhärte, unterschiedliche Druckstufenhärte ab Werk, also Serienstreuung!?

Also ich kenne noch paar Fahrer, die nicht mit der empfohlenen Härte unterwegs sind. Die Existenz des Federtauschfreds hier ist ja quasi ein Beweis dafür, daß das nicht so pauschal zu beantworten ist


----------



## Martin1508 (21. November 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei. Ich finds super!


----------



## trailterror (21. November 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

Moin =) Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Blaue eloxal (beim extra love) in etwa dem "standartblau" entspricht? Hat jemand die Blauen decals? 

Ich denke da speziell an: 
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/lenker-barends/spank-spike-777-evo-bar-chrom/250208.html

und:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ace-Atlas-Kurbelarme-X-Type-BB-2012-blau.html


----------



## trailterror (23. November 2012)

Ich weiss es jetzt nicht genau in deinem fall, aber sehr oft unterscheiden sich die farbtöne


----------



## sluette (23. November 2012)

schau dir mal die kiste von khujand an. er legt wert auf gute bilder wo die farbe ganz gut zur geltung kommt.


----------



## dr.juggles (23. November 2012)

du wirst dir doch freiwillig keine race face kurbel antun wollen?

das blau vom spank sollte gut zum blau elox von N passen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. November 2012)

Race Face rockt


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

Ich fahr die RF kurbel ja schon am schlachtobjekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (23. November 2012)

Ich mag meine Shimpanso (970) auch gegen ne Race Face (SIXC) tauschen ...


----------



## Triple F (23. November 2012)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind:

Wie vertragen sich ExtraLove- und tune-Blau? 


Btw: Wenn Kurbeln, dann Race Face :thumbup:


----------



## acid-driver (23. November 2012)

tune und reset passen immer ziemlich gut mit dem extra-love von nicolai zusammen


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

hat nicht zufällig jemand ein blaues extra love bildchen am start? 
Das blau elox von arthur sieht auf meinem moni aus wie babyblau ^^


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hat nicht zufällig jemand ein blaues extra love bildchen am start?



schittebön


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

thx =D


----------



## Triple F (24. November 2012)

Guru, du hattest ja bereits einige blaue Rahmen in den Händen. 
Hatten die alle den gleichen Blauton oder gab es Rahmen, bei denen das Eloxal deutlich dunkler / heller war?


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2012)

In sich haben die Rahmen immer kleine Farbabweichungen, im großen und ganzen sind sie aber gleich.


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

Hat jemand ein bild von ner 1 1/8 lyrik im 1,5er steuerrohr beim AM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (24. November 2012)

1 1/8 im 1.5 Rohr.


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

Danke! Kann es sein das bei anderen "herstellern" die steuerrohre deutlich dicker ausfallen?


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2012)

Glaub ich nicht...

1.5 ist doch 1.5  oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. November 2012)

Naja... Cannondale und Canyon haben bestimmt viel dünnere Rohre...

Coladosen!


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2012)

Ich glaub er meinte den umfang, nicht die wandstärke


----------



## cracknutte (24. November 2012)

zu sehen: 49mm
56 ist fetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (24. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meinte den umfang, nicht die wandstärke



Bei weniger Wandstärke nimmt auch der Umfang ab.


----------



## trailterror (24. November 2012)

Sicher ? 

 @mister straight edge

Auf den hardcore konis kannste weiter brüllen


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2012)

Hi, ich würde gerne mal ein AM in L probesitzen. 

Ist hier vielleicht jemand aus dem raum Bamberg der eines hat? ^^ 
Kann auch weiter weg sein, 100-150km würd ich schon fahren...


----------



## dr.juggles (27. November 2012)

wenn ich meins endlich mal aufbauen würde, bin 80km von bamberg wech...würde dich aber n zwergla oder so kosten


----------



## akami (28. November 2012)

So morgen bekommt mein Helius neue Laufräder, kleine Preview:






Nabe: Hope Pro 2 Evo
Speichen: Sapim CX-RAY Messerspeichen
Nippel: Sapim
Felge: Stans NoTubes ZTR Flow EX


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Danke! Kann es sein das bei anderen "herstellern" die steuerrohre deutlich dicker ausfallen?



ich muß das nochmal kurz aufgreifen!
das hängt etwas von der Steuerrohrlänge ab, mein Prophet hatte ein 11cm 1.5 Steuerrohr, mein *N* hat 12,5cm bei 1.5 und sieht deutlich kräftiger aus!

  @akami gute Wahl


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das hängt etwas von der Steuerrohrlänge ab, mein Prophet , mein *N*


----------



## rebirth (29. November 2012)

hi, ich hatte Birnen mit Äpfel verglichen  

Stichwort ZS und EC  

Grüße

P.S. Ich suche immernoch jemanden mit nem Helius AM größe L der mich mal Proberollern lässt. Bis ca. 150km von Bamberg


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


>



hast du wohl nicht verstanden wie ich das meine!


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (29. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hi, ich hatte Birnen mit Äpfel verglichen
> 
> Stichwort ZS und EC
> 
> ...




frag mal lieb den lbjörg, der wohnt ca 100 kilometer weg von dir.
hat zwar ein nucleon am, aber von der sitzposition identisch.


----------



## Chucknorman (30. November 2012)

Was für Steuersätze habt ihr in euren Am´s verbaut?

Möchte ggf. meine tapered Lyrik mit 18cm Schaftlänge einbauen, das scheint aber wegen dem recht langen Steuerrohr bei Größe L zu kurz zu sein.


----------



## trailterror (30. November 2012)

Die meisten "reset"

130mm beim L rahmen ist doch nicht lang...:


----------



## Chucknorman (30. November 2012)

Ok, aber dass könnte recht knapp werden. Mit dem passenden Reset Steuersatz kommt folgende Rechnung zustande.

Steuerrohr 130mm
Syntace Superforce 26mm
Aufbauhöhe oben 8,5mm
Aufbauhähe unten 17,5mm

-------------
182mm

Gibts noch einen Steuersatz der nicht ganz so hoch baut wie der Reset Konan?


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. November 2012)

Mach keinen Kompromiss beim Steuersatz. Verkaufe deine Gabel und kaufe eine neue/alte Gabel.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2012)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Ok, aber dass könnte recht knapp werden. Mit dem passenden Reset Steuersatz kommt folgende Rechnung zustande.
> 
> Steuerrohr 130mm
> Syntace Superforce 26mm
> ...



Paßt doch perfekt...wenn die Maße so passen. Hast ja außerdem noch ein wenig Spielraum, weil der Schaft im Syntacevorbau nur bis Mitte obere Schraube gehen muß.
Außerdem ist eh nur ein stabilerer unterer Steuersatz nötig. Also du könntest dir oben auch einen preisgünstigen Syntace Superspin reinmachen. 

G.


----------



## Chucknorman (30. November 2012)

Mein Gabelschaft ist jedoch nur 180mm lang, und ich hab die Mindestklemmhöhe (28mm) des Syntace Vorbaus schon berücksichtigt.


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2012)

An die leute mit Weißer Lyrik und Weißem hinterbau: Habt ihr den Hinterbau glänzend gepulvert genommen? Oder Matt?


----------



## Brickowski (2. Dezember 2012)

Unverhofft kommt oft, bzw. vor dem Aufbau folgt der Abbau.
Eigentlich war ja für 2013 ein ION16 in der Pipeline und das Helius sollte im Endzustand an meine bessere Hälfte übergehen. Ein kleiner Ausflug am letzten Wochenende und ein Baumstumpf später waren dann die hintere Bremse und das Laufrad,Schaltwerk und Schaltauge eher nicht mehr zweckmäßig zu gebrauchen ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Da ich kohletechnisch momentan keine 2 Räder aufbauen kann folgte der Entschluss gegen das ION16 und für (mindestens) eine weitere Saison Helius. Geplant,bzw im Zulauf sind Saint Bremsen,neuer Antrieb (10Fach, und eine schicke Kurbel mit noch schickerem Bashguard aus AT) und ein neuer LRS.... Nächstes WE sollten dann Bilder vom "neuen" Bike zu sehen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> An die leute mit Weißer Lyrik und Weißem hinterbau: Habt ihr den Hinterbau glänzend gepulvert genommen? Oder Matt?



Glänzend gepulvert.
Würde ich mir aber überlegen, ist inzwischen fast schon Mainstream


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab (leider) zu viele blaue teile um große farbliche sprünge zu machen.


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> An die leute mit Weißer Lyrik und Weißem hinterbau: Habt ihr den Hinterbau glänzend gepulvert genommen? Oder Matt?



Glänzend weil die Lyric ja auch Glänzt


----------



## akami (17. Dezember 2012)

Update
LRS: Hope Pro II Evo, Sapim CX-RAY, NoTubes ZTR Flow
Kette: KMC X10 SL DLC
Kassette: RECON MTB Titan 
Reifen: Continental Mountain King II Protection


----------



## Pilgrim (17. Dezember 2012)

Hier auch mal mein neues Spielzeug... (15.2kg) Fazit nach den ersten Ausfahrten: einfach Hammer!


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Dezember 2012)

Cool, viel Spaß.

Ach so,

kann ja jedem mal passieren:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...besserung-am-fanes-enduro-3-0-an.697923.2.htm

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (17. Dezember 2012)

starkes am pilgrim!

top gewicht da hs, vivid air & reverb.


----------



## trailterror (18. Dezember 2012)

Hey, zwillingsbruder von meinem 

Gewicht ist ja heftig: mit verstellbarer, HS und vivid....reifen sind leicht, trotzdem erstaunlich.

Viel spass


----------



## Eksduro (18. Dezember 2012)

sieht echt schick aus....aber wo ist der trick....???

ich hab 16,5 kg mit HS, vivid air, fox 160er....ok laufräder sind bei mir wohl schwerer, aber dafür hab ich wiederum keine vario stütze...


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2012)

Eksduro schrieb:


> sieht echt schick aus....aber wo ist der trick....???
> 
> ich hab 16,5 kg mit HS, vivid air, fox 160er....ok laufräder sind bei mir wohl schwerer, aber dafür hab ich wiederum keine vario stütze...



bestimmt personen waage.


----------



## Eksduro (18. Dezember 2012)

wär eine möglichkeit


na ja, wie auch immer.... ist und bleibt nen schönes rad


----------



## Pilgrim (18. Dezember 2012)

war keine Personenwaage... war mit einer Hängewaage im Shop.  Wenn ich ehrlich bin waren es aber 15.24kg... ich hab mir mal erlaubt abzurunden  Außerdem war da der Kettenstrebenschutzschlauch noch nicht dran.
Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so der Fan von Carbon bin, hab ich mir mal im Cockpit ein paar Teile gegönnt (CB Cobalt & MT8). Hab sie günstig bekommen und wollte mal sehen wie ich damit zurecht komme.


----------



## Spletti (18. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## Hatehiller (19. Dezember 2012)

Frage: hat jemand das elox grün schon in natura gesehn und kann mir sagen welches der beiden Bilder der Wirklichkeit näherkommt?


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2012)

Ist es ne 180er gabel?


----------



## hömma (19. Dezember 2012)

Pilgrim schrieb:


> Hier auch mal mein neues Spielzeug... (15.2kg) Fazit nach den ersten Ausfahrten: einfach Hammer!



Saugeiles Gerät! Das Gewicht ist doch total realistisch... Meins wiegt bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung, nur ohne HS, in Größe S genau 1 Kilo weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (19. Dezember 2012)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Frage: hat jemand das elox grün schon in natura gesehn und kann mir sagen welches der beiden Bilder der Wirklichkeit näherkommt?



Du meinst das Applegreen? Den Farbton habe ich noch auf keinem Foto so ganz echt wiedergegeben gesehen. Das ist je nach Licht und Winkel immer etwas anders schattiert.

Der bikebauer hat zwei apfelgrüne in der Galerie. Derselbe Raum, mit demselben (sehr guten) Fotoequipment:










Was aber auf jedenfall zutrifft: Er ist hell, manchmal grell, nicht alltäglich und entlockt den meisten ein "Wow!". 


Gruss
Holland


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2012)

Was für HAMMERBIKES ! 

Wieso gibt es im Norden kein N-Händler.....


----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was für HAMMERBIKES !
> 
> Wieso gibt es im Norden kein N-Händler.....



das is n dummer Scherz, oder?

wie weit is Nicolai von allen Norddeutschen Städten weg?
ok, von Usedom eher weit...


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja. Komme aus Hamburg. Sind schon 220km und man kann nicht mal kurz rumfahren.


----------



## beetle (20. Dezember 2012)

Da ist es ja eh flach, da langt ein Rennrad.


----------



## tommi101 (20. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Naja. Komme aus Hamburg. Sind schon 220km und man kann nicht mal kurz rumfahren.



Da nimmt man gschwind einen Tag frei, packt sein Rad ins Auto.....fährt nach Lübbrechtsen, testet die gewünschten Bikes, lässt sich anschliessend mal die heiligen Hallen zeigen (falls man noch nie da war).....und auf dem Rückweg gehts über einen kleinen Umweg nochmal für ein paar Stunden in den Deister zum Trails rocken!
Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich so einen Tagesausflug jede Woche machen


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Da ist es ja eh flach, da langt ein Rennrad.



Naja. Lieblingrunde 33km und 800hm. Flach?


----------



## chrisle (20. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Naja. Lieblingrunde 33km und 800hm. Flach?


 
Ja.


----------



## hömma (20. Dezember 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Naja. Lieblingrunde 33km und 800hm. Flach?



Joa 

Also ich kenne in den Hamburger Bergen keinen Punkt, wo man mehr als 120hm am Stück machen kann. Aber ist ja auch egal, zu nem Rennrad würde ich dir trotzdem nicht raten. 

Ich hab mit meinem Helius auch Spaß bei meinen Heimatbesuchen in Duisburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2012)

Duisburg und angrenzende Wälder sind doch eh Heliusgebiet ;-)


----------



## beetle (20. Dezember 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Joa
> 
> Also ich kenne in den Hamburger Bergen keinen Punkt, wo man mehr als 120hm am Stück machen kann. Aber ist ja auch egal, zu nem Rennrad würde ich dir trotzdem nicht raten.
> 
> Ich hab mit meinem Helius auch Spaß bei meinen Heimatbesuchen in Duisburg.



Ich wollte ja nur mal ein wenig stänkern damit mal Leben in die Bude kommt. Mir ist lagweilig und mein ION 16 kommt erst in KW7. Da muss man mal sein Frust irgendwie ablassen.


----------



## nicolai.fan (20. Dezember 2012)

ist dein Liefertermin fix


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nur mal ein wenig stänkern damit mal Leben in die Bude kommt. Mir ist lagweilig und mein ION 16 kommt erst in KW7. Da muss man mal sein Frust irgendwie ablassen.



Kein Problem. HM sind auf der Tour gesammelt...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2012)

Arbeit kann beginnen... 

Rahmen für die Saison 2013 von meinem Sohn.


----------



## beetle (20. Dezember 2012)

Sozusagen backfrisch. Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Sozusagen backfrisch. Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!



ne ne... der ist gerbaucht,- aber im TOP zustand.   

jetzt schnell RAW machen,- und danach umbauen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2012)

Hatte er nicht einen AFR?


----------



## trailterror (20. Dezember 2012)

Warum ein neuer AFR rahmen? Er hat doch schon eins


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2012)

jo ist aber gr. S. und wird ihm langsam zu klein  
(rahmen incl. dämpfer ist zu haben) 


na ja,- wenn man mit 12 jahren schon schuh gr. 42 hat


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Dezember 2012)

Artur, du fütterst ihn zu gut.

Grüße


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Dezember 2012)

kumpel hatte mit 13 jahren schon 45.zum seinem glück sind sie irgendwann mal bei 47,5 stehengeblieben 
in den schuhen kann ich kanu fahren.


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen das der direct mount umwerfer am AC praktisch nicht schleiffrei zu bekomm ist. Ist das beim AM genauso?


----------



## Martin1508 (21. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen das der direct mount umwerfer am AC praktisch nicht schleiffrei zu bekomm ist. Ist das beim AM genauso?


 
Alter, alles gute zum 3000sten


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

für nen moment dacht ich ich hätt tatsächlich schon 3000 beiträge geschrieben *g


----------



## tommi101 (21. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen das der direct mount umwerfer am AC praktisch nicht schleiffrei zu bekomm ist. Ist das beim AM genauso?



Alles eine Frage des richtigen Werkzeugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (21. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen das der direct mount umwerfer am AC praktisch nicht schleiffrei zu bekomm ist. Ist das beim AM genauso?



Am AC schafft eine schöne Feile Abhilfe, in dem man die vordere obere Ecke des Umwerfer etwas "abrundet".

Sieht dann etwa so aus:







Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (21. Dezember 2012)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Frage: hat jemand das elox grün schon in natura gesehn und kann mir sagen welches der beiden Bilder der Wirklichkeit näherkommt?



In der Dämmerung ohne Blitz:





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## sluette (21. Dezember 2012)

Personalisiert: 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

Holland schrieb:


> Am AC schafft eine schöne Feile Abhilfe, in dem man die vordere obere Ecke des Umwerfer etwas "abrundet".



Servus, mir gings ja drum ob das beim AM auch so ist. Aber trotzdem: Ich bin gerade etwas blond, was ist an dem umwerfer bearbeitet? Ich erkenne (gerade) nicht was


----------



## nmk (21. Dezember 2012)

Holland schrieb:


> Am AC schafft eine schöne Feile Abhilfe, in dem man die vordere obere Ecke des Umwerfer etwas "abrundet".



Die Frage bezieht sich auf "Kette schleift am Umwerfer" und nicht auf "Umwerfer schleift am Rahmen".

Die neuen Sram Umwerfer haben die Aussparung, die Du reingefeilt hast, schon ab Werk (Sram-Werk, nicht Nicolai-Werk) drin.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Dezember 2012)

Anbei mal mein bereits in der Helius Galerie gepostetes AM mit Teileliste.
Sorry, die LRS-Teile separat zu wiegen hatte ich keine Lust...
Ist natürlich auch incl. Bremsscheibe!!!

Auf dem Bild ist noch der alte Giant Contact Lenker incl. Vorbauspacer drauf.


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2012)

hast/hattest du probleme mit der kurbel und der kettenlinie?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hast/hattest du probleme mit der kurbel und der kettenlinie?




Jein, ich muss aber auch gestehen, ich hab schon von der Kettenlienie gehört, aber was sich speziell dahinter verbirgt, ist mir nicht ganz klar.
Da sich die Position und "Diagonallauf" der Kette ja eh ständig verändert, was sagt die Kettenlinie da noch mal aus??

Ansonsten hatte ich am alten Bike die Kurbel ohne Spacer auf der Antriebsseite gefahren. Laut Anleitung gehört da bei 73mm einer drauf.
Also wollte ich es diesemal "richtig" machen und hab die Kurbel mit Spacer montiert, aber beim festziehen der Kurbel hat sie dann...wie soll ich sagen??...am Innenlager geschliffen. Sie drehte einfach nicht mehr rund. Hab die Kurbel dann 2x wieder abmontiert, alles geprüft, gefettet und wieder dran - selbes Resultat. Beim 3. mal hab ich dann den Spacer - wie beim alten Bike - wieder weggelassen, und: funktioniert wieder perfekt...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es Job-mäßig richtig gut läuft in 2013 ist evtl. noch etwas Gewichts-Tuning angesagt. Dann würde ich evtl. die RaceFace Kurbel gegen eine X.0 Kurbel tauschen. Das alleine spart mit Innenlager schon mal 200g.
Und dann die schwere Gravity Dropper gegen eine Spezi Command Post - noch mal 150g.
Mit den aktuelle 15,2kg würde ich dann mal wieder die 15kg Marke knacken mit 14,85kg. Wäre ein prima Wert und weniger muss für ein Enduro auch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (22. Dezember 2012)

Endlich fertig das Helius 2.0. Neu sind....eigentlich alles bis auf Rahmen und Fahrwerk.


----------



## tommi101 (22. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut....um nicht zu sagen:
Perfekt!!


----------



## trailterror (22. Dezember 2012)

Saubere arbeit!


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2012)

An diesem herrlichen frühlingstag war ich mal experimentierfähig und 1,5 cm spacer unter dem vorbau rausgeschraubt.

Auf den ersten metern gleich nackenschmerzen und meine beiden handgelenke deutlich gespürt! Irgendwann hab ich dann auch mein rücken überm arsch mächtig gespürt!

Das reine fahrgefühl war aber gar net so schlecht:
Im uphill ganz angenehm und das VR steigt deutlich später!
In (anlieger) kurven hat man auch nen zuwachs an haftung und sicherheit!
Im DH eigentlich auch ganz gut, auch in steilstücken keinen spürbaren zuwachs an überschlagsgefühlen, bei kleinen drops keinen nennenswerten unteschied gemerkt!

Was bleibt ist, dass es sich so auf der geraden deutlich unentspannter fährt. Die gemütlichere position ist weg.

Nach der kleinen runde heute nahmen im verlauf der tour die nackenschmerzen/handgelenksschmerzen ab, leichter rückenschmerzen blieb.


Die frage die sich stellt:

Wie ists nach ner 3 stündigen tour?


Gewöhnt sich der körper an die veränderte position, so dass die wehwehchen abnehmen?

 Auch von mir: Erholsame Feiertage an alle!


----------



## hoschi2007 (24. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde es einfach ein paar Wochen (Monate?) - mit mehreren größeren Touren- testen.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sich der Körper daran gewöhnt.
Allerdings reagiert da wohl jeder anders drauf...


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2012)

Hast wahrscheinlich recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte von nem lenker mit 15 rise auf einen mit 30 gewechselt. Ich hatte nach der ersten tour auch mächtig kreuzweh. Bei der zweiten und dritten sah die welt schon ganz anders aus. Glaub das war bei mir nur kopfsache, schließlich sitz ich ja gerader als vorher 

Auch von mir frohes fest an alle leser


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich bleib erst mal bei meinem letzten Spacer unterm Vorbau.
So viele High-Speed Anlieger bin ich noch nicht gefahren um den Unterschied zu merken. Das etwas früher steigende VR liegt hier eindeutig an der Geo vom Bike. Beim letzten Rad hatte ich das trotz mehrerer Spacer weniger. Ist vermutlich Gewöhnungssache.
Bislang überwiegen immer noch die Vorteile der deutlich entspannteren Haltung gegenüber den fast unmerklichen Nachteilen beim Handling...

Ich fahr jetzt gleich noch mal ne kleine Runde.

Frohes Fest an alle....


----------



## Martin1508 (24. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> An diesem herrlichen frühlingstag war ich mal experimentierfähig und 1,5 cm spacer unter dem vorbau rausgeschraubt.
> 
> Auf den ersten metern gleich nackenschmerzen und meine beiden handgelenke deutlich gespürt! Irgendwann hab ich dann auch mein rücken überm arsch mächtig gespürt!
> 
> ...



Na ja, ich habe es aehnlich wie du gemacht. Nur bin ich gleichzeit auch mit dem Lenker groesser geworden (von 680 auf 740mm) und mit dem Vorbau kuerzer (Von 90 ueber 75 auf 60mm). Ich bin jetzt auf 1cm Syntace Spacer mit 60mm Syntace Megaforce und 740mm Vector Carbon (9 Grad). Die beste Position, die ich je auf einem Rad hatte.

Gruss


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2012)

An einen (noch) breiteren lenker hab ich während der ausfahrt heute auch gedacht....hab die griffe auf ner geraden so gehalten, dass meine hände zur hälfte am griffende überstehen....also quasi einen breiteren lenker simuliert   hatte irgendwie das gefühl, dass dies den rücken etwas entlastet??

Problem ist: ich fahr ja schon 750mm...die nächste stufe wäre halt 780/790.....alles gut, aber wehe es geht mal zwischen bäumen durch   da ists ja jetzt schon mit 750mm an und zu sehr eng 

Schwierig.....


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Dezember 2012)

na dan schau mal hier diese lösung  http://www.presseanzeiger.de/interview/10241-erfinderat-patentverwertungs-gmbh.php


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich war auf der heutigen Ausfahrt nicht so zufrieden.
Ich bin ja kürzlich - hauptsächlich durch Kritik hier im Forum - von 3cm Spacerturm und 19mm Riser (750mm breit) auf 1,5 cm Spacerturm und 30mm Riser (780mm breit) umgestiegen. Unterwegs habe ich den Lenker auch schon 3x von der Griffposition her geändert, aber die alte Version war einfach angenehmer. Heute hat mir nach 1 Std. Ausfahrt das Handgelenk weh getan. Ob es eine Kombination aus 3cm breiter und dem etwas veränderten Griffwinkel liegt?? Ich gebe der Version noch ein Chance, ansonsten baue ich alles "zurück" auf den größeren Spacerturm.
Egal was das Forum davon hält. Gabel habe ich zum Glück noch nicht gekürzt....


----------



## stuk (24. Dezember 2012)

es muss für dich doch passen!!!!!!


----------



## akami (24. Dezember 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand ein Helius mit MZ Bomber 66 und ein Bild davon? - DANKE!


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2012)

@kalkhoff

Ich hatte ja ursprünglich ähnliches vor wie du:

20mm riser bar und 2,5 cm spacer

 durch 

35er riser lenker und 1cm spacer ersetzen.

So dachte/denk ich müsste ja die exakt gleiche höhe dabei herauskommen.

Wie oben geschrieben, der versuch steht bei mir noch aus, da ich zuerst die variante

"alter" 20mm lenker mit 1,5cm weniger spacer teste...


Du müsstest ja auch auf mehr oder weniger die gleiche höhe kommen...5mm tiefer....
Es ändern sich dann doch einige parameter leicht: lenkerbreite (könntest du ja noch anpasse) back-upsweep....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich war auf der heutigen Ausfahrt nicht so zufrieden.
> Ich bin ja kürzlich - hauptsächlich durch Kritik hier im Forum - von 3cm Spacerturm und 19mm Riser (750mm breit) auf 1,5 cm Spacerturm und 30mm Riser (780mm breit) umgestiegen. Unterwegs habe ich den Lenker auch schon 3x von der Griffposition her geändert, aber die alte Version war einfach angenehmer. Heute hat mir nach 1 Std. Ausfahrt das Handgelenk weh getan. Ob es eine Kombination aus 3cm breiter und dem etwas veränderten Griffwinkel liegt?? Ich gebe der Version noch ein Chance, ansonsten baue ich alles "zurück" auf den größeren Spacerturm.
> Egal was das Forum davon hält. Gabel habe ich zum Glück noch nicht gekürzt....



Hatte bei der Lenkerbreite auch richtig Handgelneksprobleme
2cm weniger und alles war wieder beim Alten bei mir.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2012)

Wie war dein werdegang jörg.

Beziehungsweise: wie fährst du dein bock vorn noch mal?

Lenkerbreite und back und upsweep, vorbau eigenschaften, spacer...?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie war dein werdegang jörg.
> 
> Beziehungsweise: wie fährst du dein bock vorn noch mal?
> 
> Lenkerbreite und back und upsweep, vorbau eigenschaften, spacer...?



Oh mei...das sind zuviele Fragen auf einmal

Klassischer Werdegang, sprich früher immer 680mm. war ja damals schon breit 
Dann das ständige gerede von breiten Lenker und wie gut die sind. Also gekauft für den Dhler einen 780er syntace 12°. Nach ein paar Fahrten Hangelenksaua Habs aber mehrmals probiert 
In der zwischenzeit hatte ich am Tournenrad natürlich auch schon den Syntace 12° 760mm drauf, aber kein Handgelenksaua
Also den 780er auf 760 gekürzt und gut wars
Wobei ich am Tourenrad jetzt den Syntace Carbon 740er 12° fahre. Der cm sind rechts und links sind irgendwie auf den Trail Welten um nicht an engstellen ranzuschrammen

Vorbau..hmm..bei der Taperedgabel hatte ich 1,5cm Spacer unter dem 50mm Syntace Megaforce mit Superspin Steuersatz oben.
Und jetzt bei der wieder richtigen 1.5Gabel keinen Spacer mehr um auf die ungefähr identische Höhe (etwas höher) zu kommen.

Frag mich aber net nach dem Rise von den Lenkern, hab ich jetzt net im Kopf was die Syntace da haben.

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Dezember 2012)

@LB_Jörg

Interessant, könnte u.U. die ungewohnte Breite von jetzt 780mm sein??!! Obwohl ich bei den beiden Testfahrten beim Bike Bauer sogar mit 820mm Lenker!!! unterwegs war. Und da tat nix weh.
Also bevor ich den neuen Lenker wieder um 3 cm auf meine Standard-750mm kürze, fahre ich lieber wieder mit höherem Spacerturm und verkaufe den Riser als neuwertig im Bikemarkt.


----------



## drurs (26. Dezember 2012)

akami schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ein Helius mit MZ Bomber 66 und ein Bild davon? - DANKE!



Nicht gut, aber trotzdem...;-)
Helius FR mit 66er (nach Bremsenprobefahrt, deswegen die ungekürzten Leitungen...)


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es aus anatomischen Gründen nicht anders geht, sehr lange Arme bspw., dann schade.
Aber Lenkerbreiten von 750mm und mehr finde ich an einem traillastigen Bike kontraproduktiv. Bleibt man ja an jedem 2. Baum oder Felsvorsprung hängen.


----------



## akami (27. Dezember 2012)

Hier noch mal meins mit ein paar kleinen Updates:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2012)

der piggy erinnert mich bei dem ding an ein ding


----------



## akami (27. Dezember 2012)

Southpark: Rote Rakete


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

Heute Zeit gehabt und provisorisch Zusammengestellt. 
Ist ein AM in Grösse M, mit AFR Unterrohr und Sattelrohr Grösse S.
Geändert werden noch Totem Coil, Laufradsatz 1750 in schwarz, Vorbau Syntace 50mm und die Pedale schwarz. 
Morgen werde ich die erste Testfahrt unternehmen, wenigstens ein Grund heute nüchtern zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (31. Dezember 2012)

Ach Roland, bin ja sooo stolz auf dich. Jahrelang haben wir auf dich eingeredet........aber schließlich siegt doch die Vernunft. Vergessen wir doch einfach all die Blechbüchsenfehltritte der vergangenen Jahre.........schwall, schwall, schwall..................


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2012)

Die besten vorsätze, fürs neue jahr, die ich je gehört habe


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja mal sehen wies morgen so läuft. Werd mal die Hausrunde abklappern.


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2012)

hoffendlich kommst ned mit klar, dann nehm ich den rahmen


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hoffendlich kommst ned mit klar, dann nehm ich den rahmen



Das fahre ich jetzt einige Jahre.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2012)

Endlich ist es soweit und Roland hat auch mal einen anständigen Rahmen Aber irgendwann mußte es ja mal ein Nicolai werden, weil viel Auswahl gabs ja nicht mehr
Aber gleich eine Dodem reimachen Bei deiner Zeitlupenfahrerei wäre doch ne 170-180mm Lyrik die erste Wahl

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Endlich ist es soweit und Roland hat auch mal einen anständigen Rahmen Aber irgendwann mußte es ja mal ein Nicolai werden, weil viel Auswahl gabs ja nicht mehr
> Aber gleich eine Dodem reimachen Bei deiner Zeitlupenfahrerei wäre doch ne 170-180mm Lyrik die erste Wahl
> 
> G.



@GTJörg eine Lyrik ist mir zu leicht, ausserdem gefällt mir der Name TOTEM


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @GTJörg eine Lyrik ist mir zu leicht, ausserdem gefällt mir der Name TOTEM



Deine Argumentationskette ist wieder mal über jeden Zweifel erhaben und bietet kaum Angriffspunkte

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute Zeit gehabt und provisorisch Zusammengestellt.
> Ist ein AM in Grösse M, mit AFR Unterrohr und Sattelrohr Grösse S.
> Geändert werden noch Totem Coil, Laufradsatz 1750 in schwarz, Vorbau Syntace 50mm und die Pedale schwarz.
> Morgen werde ich die erste Testfahrt unternehmen, wenigstens ein Grund heute nüchtern zu bleiben.



Du hast deinen Dämpfer noch im falschen Loch

G.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Deine Argumentationskette ist wieder mal über jeden Zweifel erhaben und bietet kaum Angriffspunkte
> 
> G.



Ja dieser Satz war auch wohl überlegt und mehrmals durchdacht.


----------



## barbarissima (31. Dezember 2012)

Jepp, der Name Totem ist wirklich total schön  Aber dein Helius ist auch nicht das Schlechteste  Die Farbcombi sieht echt edel aus


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2012)

Seine Intention es zu kaufen war eh nur damit er im Nicolaiforum mitschreiben kann

G.


----------



## Joopie (31. Dezember 2012)

also *ich* würde dem Dämpfer umdrehen (2 gründe)
1. damit der "Kolben" immer geölt ist
2. damit du besser an die hebelei kommst

Guten Rutsch


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das fahre ich jetzt einige Jahre.



das war dein bester für dieses Jahr 

ich wünsch dir das das so sein wird 

*WIR* -*N*-Trailtourer müßen zusammenhalten 

@all rutscht gut rüber


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jepp, der Name Totem ist wirklich total schön  Aber dein Helius ist auch nicht das Schlechteste  Die Farbcombi sieht echt edel aus



Danke



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Seine Intention es zu kaufen war eh nur damit er im Nicolaiforum mitschreiben kann
> 
> G.


Ja



Joopie schrieb:


> also *ich* würde dem Dämpfer umdrehen (2 gründe)
> 1. damit der "Kolben" immer geölt ist
> 2. damit du besser an die hebelei kommst
> 
> Guten Rutsch



Das stimmt, das werde ich machen.



FR-Sniper schrieb:


> das war dein bester für dieses Jahr
> 
> ich wünsch dir das das so sein wird
> 
> ...



Ja Lars, wir sind eh nicht soooo viele

euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> provisorisch Zusammengestellt.





das sieht man auch deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. Januar 2013)

neues Jahr, alte Leier...

was hat der Stylepolizist wieder auszusetzen?


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Januar 2013)

he das ist doch marco2 sein altes.
klasse gefährt.
weiterhin viel spaß damit.
die blau elox/raw kombo ist der hit.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2013)

Erste Verbesserungen, Dämpfer, Vorbau, 1750er Laufradsatz in schwarz.


----------



## Joopie (2. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Erste Verbesserungen, Dämpfer, Vorbau, 1750er Laufradsatz in schwarz.


Supi , besser als die Weiße LR.
Meine meinung; _die Rote aufkleber runter und_


----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> he das ist doch marco2 sein altes.
> klasse gefährt.
> weiterhin viel spaß damit.
> die blau elox/raw kombo ist der hit.



Ja stimmt hab es persönlich bei ihm abgeholt, sympatischer Biker.


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2013)

jo, schwarzen lr schauen gut aus und dei pedal farbe noch tauschen


----------



## schwertrider (4. Januar 2013)

Hab auch mal wieder ne Frage:
Wo krieg ich denn ein Ersatz-Schaltauge für mein Helius her ?

Danke schonmal !


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2013)

Vor allem der Blau-Ton ist ja mal richtig schön. Bin schon auf das Endergebnis gespannt 

(die Decals würde ich aber auch von den Felgen entfernen und andere Pedale montieren)


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2013)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder ne Frage:
> Wo krieg ich denn ein Ersatz-Schaltauge für mein Helius her ?
> 
> Danke schonmal !


Bei Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmk (4. Januar 2013)

schwertrider schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder ne Frage:
> Wo krieg ich denn ein Ersatz-Schaltauge für mein Helius her ?
> 
> Danke schonmal !



Hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25348_RADO-Ausfallende-.html


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

Bei N schon mal relativ sicher...

Welche 'gängigen' schaltaugen sonst noch passen....kp



Andere sache:


Mich reizt einfach vorn (1x...) ja ungemein, wegen der vereinfachung, kleinerer anfälligkeit, weniger züge, übersichtlicheres cockpit, gewicht.....wegen dem üblichen halt...

XX1 ist geil! Aber teuer, und für meine a hub75 nabe gibts soweit ich weiss auch noch kein adapter...


Neue Überlegung 1x10

11-36er kassette fahr ich aktuell (mit22/36 KB'er); kassette, schaltwerk und trigger würd ich also dranlassen

Ich frag mich grad ob ich 1x10 einfach probieren soll....mit 

* dem vorhandenen 22er

- da bräucht ich ja "nur" den bash (kefü?) und das 36er KB abschrauben von meiner jetzigen x9 kurbel?


1. geht das? Oder gibts spieder probleme?
2. Sind dann alle gänge (einfach so) fahrbar?
3.  bräuchte ich ne neue obere? /untere führung (mit tacco bash) oder ohne obere führung mit meiner aktuellen stinger kefü weiter fahren -> demnach ohne bash?


* oder ich nehm beide KB ab und ersetz sie durch ein neues 24er

Gleiche fragen wie oben  (1. 2. 3.)

Danke schon mal....

Meine gedanken sind im anfangsstadium und grad spontan... sie könnten evtl relativ unreflektiert daherkommen


----------



## nmk (4. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Bei Nicolai



Zzgl. 7,95 Versand.


----------



## Eksduro (4. Januar 2013)

@ trailterror:

1-fach hat sicherlich seinen reiz, ist aber wohl immer ein kompromiss...das wurde selbst schon über die xx1 gesagt.

ich würde sagen wenn du deine kurbel weiterfahren willst solltest du das mittlere blatt nehmen / erneuern....

das 22er ist meiner meinung nach viel zu klein, dann bekommst du ja auf der graden gar keine geschwindigkeit mehr , desweiteren ist glaube ich die kettenlinie bei den kleinen ritzeln der kassette mehr als ungesund...

wenn ich es probieren würde (was ich nicht vorhab ), würde ich das mittlere gegen ein 32 tauschen und es auf der hausrunde ausprobieren...

die investition bleibt ja dann überschaubar und es wär nicht so schlimm wenn es nicht hinhaut / gefällt


----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre meine Flinte seit gut einem Monat auch 1x10 und zwar 32 x 11/36 und bin bisher davon sehr angetan. Gut, an dem einen oder anderen scharfen Anstieg muss ich eher absteigen, aber das ist ok. MRP bietet mit dem BlingBling ein 28er Ritzel passend für die SRAM X9/X0 Kurbel an. Problematisch wird's dann nur mit ner passenden KeFü. Also für mich am liebsten mit Rolle unten, Führung oben und Tacco vorne unten.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2013)

Moin,

also ich bin hier echt auf die ersten Erfahrungen mit der XX1 gespannt. Finde das Konzept, trotz der horenden Preise, super geil. Optik passt auch. 

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Januar 2013)

Ist die XX1 letzendlich wirklich sooooo teuer??

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32562%7B1%7D1156194?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Runde 1.000 Euro...?! Kommt noch der Sram Freilauf für DT Naben (Euro 52,-) dazu, Ok. Aber eine komplette X0-Gruppe liegt z.B. auch schon bei ca. Euro 800,- oder überseh ich was?

Man darf natürlich nicht von bereits vorhandenen Komponenten ausgehen...!!!


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ist die XX1 letzendlich wirklich sooooo teuer??
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32562{1}1156194?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
> 
> ...



Hast natuerlich Recht. Runde 1.000 Euro sind, naja okay! Aber Sram laesst sich einige Sachen auch sehr teuer bezahlen. Alleine die 11 Kassette kostet, glaube ich, 200 Euros. Okay, aus einem Block gefraest usw. Aber ist ja schon ne Ansage. Deswegen haette ich gerne mal Erfahrungen, da mir die Idee echt gefaellt.

Gruesse


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

@Eksduro

Ein kompromiss ists, da hast du recht!
Auf meine leichten gänge kann ich jedoch nicht verzichten, dann lieber auf zwei, drei schwere hinten raus....bergab tret ich eh selten und auf der geraden heiz ich auch net bis der artzt kommt....da ist eher erholungsmodus angesagt 

Mit der kettenlinie könntest du recht haben...22-11 läuft unrund wobei 22-13 gut läuft...
 @sluette 

Danke für den tipp...schau ich mir gleich mal an...


----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2013)

Kettenlinie ist auf jeden Fall Kacke wenn du vorne 22er fährst. Darum habe ich das mit dem MRP BlingBling erwähnt. WorksComponents bringt demnächst auch Single-Blätter für die SRAM Kurbeln, die sollen aber leider mit intergriertem Bash kommen wie Hope es auch schon macht. 
Anyway, solange es keine KeFü < 32 Zähne gibt, ist das nicht interessant für mich.

Hier, aktueller geht's nimmer, frisch aus dem Essener Nieselregen:







Und hier der Antrieb im Detail:


----------



## Eksduro (4. Januar 2013)

@ trailterror

wie du meinst, ich bin auf den erfahrungsbericht gespannt....

ich fahre ja die hammerschmidt mit dem 24er blatt und wenn ich mir überlege die verbindungstücke zwischen den trails (relativ ebene fostwege o straßen) ohne den HS overdrive modus (umgerechnet 38,4 zähne) bewältigen zu müssen.....

neee...ich glaub das würde keinen spass machen


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

Bin mir gar nicht sicher ob ichs probieren werde....bin erst mal dabei die rahmenbedingungen abzuchecken 

    @sluette

Welches wird das kleinste KB von Works components sein, weisst du das zufällig?

Sieht sehr geil aus dein AM!


----------



## Holland (4. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> XX1 ist geil! Aber teuer, und für meine a hub75 nabe gibts soweit ich weiss auch noch kein adapter...
> 
> 
> Neue Überlegung 1x10




Na, da haben wir doch unseren kleinen do-it-yourself Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601751


Gruss

Holland.


----------



## stuk (4. Januar 2013)

@ sluette:
bist du mit deinem dämpfertesten durch und doch wieder beim coil gelandet?

und die bremsen haste ja auch noch drauf...


----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2013)

@ Stuk:
Ich habe den Vivid AIR RC2 noch im Keller liegen, ihn aber noch nicht richtig abgestimmt bekommen. Somit ist der DHX immer noch meine Referenz und nun mit Titanfeder auch nicht mehr soooooooo schwer. 
Die Bremsen bleiben bis die Kiste auseinander fällt, gibt eh nix besseres.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Januar 2013)

In 216mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Januar 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was es mit der ominösen Kettenlinie auf sich hat?? Was ändert sich denn wenn ich ein 22er oder 28er Blatt fahre?
Horizontal also schleifen am Umwerfer ja eigentlich nicht, also nur vertikal. Und wo genau ist jetzt das Problem? Ich hab echt keine Ahnung...??

Allerdings habe ich nach dem Aufbau vom AM deutliche mehr Schleifprobleme am Umwerfer (Führungsblech) als vorher mit dem Wildcard. Mit exakt den gleichen Komponenten wohlgemerkt.


Also eine XX1 würde ich vermutlich erst mal mit einem 28er Blatt vorne fahren - mangels Kondition und weil ich bei meiner Fahrweise eher seltener sehr schnelle Passagen habe, dafür öfter technische Anstiege...


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

22er Blatt hat einen lochkreis von 64mm
28er blatt von 104

das heißt das 22er blatt läuft ganz innen am Rahmen / unteres KB
das 28er wäre dann das mittlere KB somit würde es mittig laufen

hast du ein mittiges KB können alle Ritzel der Kasette gleichmäßig geschaltet werden ohne das die kette eine übermäßige Seitenspannung ertragen muss. (grade Kettenlinie bei mittigem Ritzel)

ist das KB aber innen ist die Kettenspannung bei den unteren Ritzeln der Kasette extrem hoch, wenn es überhaupt gut schaltet.(schräge kettenlinie bei mittigem Ritzel)

Mann nett das auch verbotene Gänge, kleines KB niemals mit kleinem Ritzel fahren z.B.

hoffe du verstehst was ich mein


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 22er Blatt hat einen lochkreis von 64mm
> 28er blatt von 104
> 
> das heißt das 22er blatt läuft ganz innen am Rahmen / unteres KB
> ...



Das ist mir alles eigentlich klar, dass bei 2-fach der "diagonale" Kettenlauf zu vermeiden ist und ein "mittleres" Kettenblatt wie bei 3-fach oder 1-fach am besten ist. Ich dachte nur die Spacer-Verwendung an der Kurbel um die Kettenlinie zu optimieren würde sich auf alle Kombinationen (1-fach, 2-fach. 3-fach) beziehen.

Ich konnte auf jeden Fall beim Wildcard problemlos (vom Schleifen am Umwerfer her) sowohl mit dem 24er als auch mit dem 36er meiner 2-fach Kurbel hinten alle Ritzel fahren. Beim Helius AM schleift das Führungsblech bereits jeweils am dritten Ritzel (vorne 36er hinten 28er bzw. vorne 24er hinten 15er).
Tiefer setzen geht nicht, da der Umwerfer beim Einfedern sonst an der Kettenstrebe anschlägt.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

dann versteh ich nicht genau was du meinst.
Wie willst du denn das kleine KB weiter nach außen Spacern? es ging doch um 1 fach und die Kettenlinie bei 1-fach mit kleinem KB oder, bin ich falsch?

Umwerfer spielt dann doch ehh keine Rolle.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 22er Blatt hat einen lochkreis von 64mm
> 28er blatt von 104
> 
> das heißt das 22er blatt läuft ganz innen am Rahmen / unteres KB
> ...



Wo ist die Maus? Lach und Sach Geschichten mit kephren

Cool erklaert. 

Gruesse


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

das is das schlimme wenn man Langeweile hat. keine Arbeit, Mistwetter draußen und den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hängt. da kann man nur verrückt werden 
vielleicht sollte ich Lehrer werden.


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

Danke holland, les ich mir bei gelegenheit mal durch...

@kephren

Gute erklärung....

Heisst im klartext: ein 28er KB ist das kleinst mögliche das bei 1x10 oder 1x11 wirklich sinn macht??


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

jetzt wo du so fragst,weiß ich gar nich ob es ein 28er mit lochkreis 104 gibt, hatte die zahlen nur so willkürlich, für die Erklärung von kalkhoffpink übernommen.
Mein Fehler. dürfte vom duchrmesser nich passen oder werden.
oder kennt einer eins?
dann wird wohl das 32er das kleinste sein?! bei 104er Lochkreis.

Die neuen RaceFace Kurbeln haben z.B. 80mm/120mm Lochkreis.
da gibts 26- oder 28Zähne mit 80mm Lochkreis.


----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube das 28er habe ich ins Spiel gebracht.
Hintergrund ist der BlingRing von MRP, welcher minimal mit 28 Zähnen angeboten wird:







Der Vorteil ist daß das Blatt ohne der Spider montiert wird.

Von dem WorksComponents Blatt (inkl. Bash) habe ich bisher nur bei FaceBook einen "Teaser" gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

kann man bei der Sram den Spider abnehmen?
Dann erledigt sich ja der Gedanke mit den Lochkreisen.


----------



## Holland (4. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> jetzt wo du so fragst,weiß ich gar nich ob es ein 28er mit lochkreis 104 gibt, hatte die zahlen nur so willkürlich,
> ...
> dann wird wohl das 32er das kleinste sein?! bei 104er Lochkreis.



Das kleinste käufliche 104mm LK hat 30Z und da muss die Kurbel schon "angepasst" werden, ansonsten sind 32Z Minimum. Die MRP-Blings sind für SRAM Kurbeln eine Alternative, sind aber z.Z. nirgends zu kaufen. Kurbeln mit dem alten Compact-Standard (5-Arm) bieten deutlich mehr günstige Optionen.

Was sonst so alles geht ist in dem D.I.Y. Thread (siehe oben) alles beschrieben. Statt nur vorne kleiner gibt es auch Optionen hinten ein größeres großes Ritzel zu bekommen. Ich denke, da hat die Community wirklich sehr umfassend alles zusammengetragen. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (4. Januar 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> ... der BlingRing von MRP, welcher minimal mit 28 Zähnen angeboten wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht vor allem sehr sauber aus. Leichter als eine "konventionelle" Lösung ist das aber nicht. 

Ansonsten gibt es einen entscheidendenNachteile ggü Spider, nämlich der wenig komfortable Tausch des KB:
1) Du brauchst mehrere (recht teure) Blings, wenn Du analog XX1 "flexibler" sein willst
2) Du musst die Kurbel ausbauen
3) Du brauchst einen geeigneten Abzieher für den Konterring

Und wenn Du das Ding irgendwo zermalmst, wirst Du lange auf Ersatz warten müssen....



Gruss
Holland.


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

Wie wird dieses bling ring KB denn montiert? Geklemmt, geschraubt...?
 @Holland

Hab den thread durch. Ist echt nicht schlecht.
Was du meinst ist wohl diese general lee kassette?


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

stimmt ist alles wieder mit Geld und Aufwand behaftet.

Dann is die RaceFace Lösung wohl besser mit dem vergrößerten Lochkreisen, da kann man dann 26 oder 28 in der mitte fahren.


----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> 3) Du brauchst einen geeigneten Abzieher für den Konterring



???



trailterror schrieb:


> Wie wird dieses bling ring KB denn montiert? Geklemmt, geschraubt...?



Hier kann man's ganz gut erkennen, der Spider wird über den Vielzahn fixiert und mit 3 Torx Schrauben gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

?

Ich meinte diesen link:

http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/109/photos/33299/s780_mrp1.jpg?1335109871

Dort wird doch auf den spider verzichtet?


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

na das blatt wird wohl genau so wie der spider befestigt, oder?
da der spider ja weg fällt.


----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2013)

Richtig, Spider runter, Bling Ring druff:


----------



## kephren23 (4. Januar 2013)

Na war doch gar nich so schwer!
und da die Sram-Kurbel ja einfach runter gehen ist der Aufwand auch wieder nich so dolle.


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2013)

Kapiert 

Danke


----------



## JAY-L (5. Januar 2013)

Hier kann man sich sicher auch ein Blatt mit Spider machen lassen:
http://hellore.se/experimentalprototype/?page_id=41

Gruß
Max


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte nicht (doch!) wissen was das zeug kostet auf der seite ;-)


----------



## JAY-L (5. Januar 2013)

Meine Anfrage für ein 26t Hammerschmidt KB hat 30  für Titan und 28  in Al ergeben.

Gruß
Max


----------



## sluette (5. Januar 2013)

Keine Frage, die Teile sehen top aus und die Möglichkeit in Titan auszuführen ist auch verlockend. Aber für die SRAM Kurbel müssten die Ritzel schon leicht nach innen gebogen sein um die korrekte Kettenlinie zu bekommen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sowas günstiger zu produzieren ist als die Serienteile von MRP.


----------



## Holland (5. Januar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie wird dieses bling ring KB denn montiert? Geklemmt, geschraubt...?
> @Holland
> 
> Hab den thread durch. Ist echt nicht schlecht.
> Was du meinst ist wohl diese general lee kassette?




eher das stahlritzel aus den usa. dürfte haltbarer sein und etwas flexibler bei der abstufung. aber nur auf stahlfreilauf!

gruss
holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Arbeit kann beginnen...









1 ster schritt is getan.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

arthur der alte elox-schreck war wieder unterwegs


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> arthur der alte elox-schreck war wieder unterwegs



  

is deinz eigentlich fertich geworden ?


----------



## nucleon1980 (5. Januar 2013)

welches Modelljahr ist das Arthur??


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2013)

nucleon1980 schrieb:


> welches Modelljahr ist das Arthur??



das AFR ? 

ist aus 2010... wenn ich es richtich verstanden habe,- die garantie+rechnung bekomme ich nächste woche .


----------



## nucleon1980 (5. Januar 2013)

gut, dachte ich mir! Bin mal auf das Endergebnis gespannt!


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

@Arthur

ich warte noch auf den steuersatz und die stealth, dann kann der aufbau los gehen.
die meisten teile kommen vom alten grünen helius.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich warte noch auf den steuersatz und die stealth, dann kann der aufbau los gehen.
> die meisten teile kommen vom alten grünen helius.



  und das war schon sehr gut aufgebaut.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

sogar das forums"no-go" aka die slx kurbel kommt runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sogar das forums"no-go" aka die slx kurbel kommt runter



ausgerechnet die fand ich super geil mit dem bash.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Januar 2013)

der bash bleibt!

muss weiterhin mit 22 oder 24/36 fahren.

würd sogern 1x10 fahren, aber damit komm ich hier im mittelgebirge nicht klar.
entweder fehlt mir der leichte granny gang oder die schweren.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> 24/36 fahren.
> .



fahr ich auch...  22er als kleinstes geht nicht gut,- da schleift zu viel am umwerfer.


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 1 ster schritt is getan.



welche Schritte folgen noch?


----------



## MisterXT (6. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Dann is die RaceFace Lösung wohl besser mit dem vergrößerten Lochkreisen, da kann man dann 26 oder 28 in der mitte fahren.



Könntest du mir das bitte genauer erklären?
Das wäre ja die Ideallösung, nur finde ich nix dementsprechendes bei RF auf der Seite.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Januar 2013)

die neuen race face Turbine 2 fach kurbeln haben einen lochkreis von 80/120mm, damit auch kleinere kb' s in der mitte fahrbar werden, es gibt dann 26/28 kb's mit dem lochkreis 80mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> welche Schritte folgen noch?



2 schritt: bürsten.
3 schritt: mit stahlwolle polieren.
4 schritt: säubern.
5 schritt: imprägnieren. 
6 schritt: aufbauen.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Januar 2013)

wie imprägnierst du das ganze?


----------



## kolefaser (6. Januar 2013)

Vermutlich durch ein Bad in kochendem Wasser. Das Schließt die Poren von der Oberfläche.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wie imprägnierst du das ganze?


wie immer damit... 





kurz einwirken lassen (5.min) danach alles wieder tockenreiben... 

W I C H T I G ! ! ! nicht auf die scheiben kommen lassen.


----------



## stuk (6. Januar 2013)

hey arthur,

das war doch vorher pulver und kein elox, oder?

ich persönlich würde raw nicht polieren,aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Januar 2013)

Das war Elox. Mein Tipp!


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2013)

Das ist doch die Kiste von seinem Sohn, oder? Ich meine auch der wäre gepulvert gewesen. Das aktuelle Ergebnis schaut auf jeden Fall gestrahlt aus. Wenn das alles so ist kann ich's nicht verstehen, den der Aufwand den Rahmen wieder in den RAW-Look zu versetzten ist bei chemischer Entlackung deutlich geringer.


----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2013)

Ist der nachfolger vom (alten) AFR...


----------



## MisterXT (6. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> die neuen race face Turbine 2 fach kurbeln haben einen lochkreis von 80/120mm, damit auch kleinere kb' s in der mitte fahrbar werden, es gibt dann 26/28 kb's mit dem lochkreis 80mm.




80/120 gibt's auch bei anderen Herstellern. Aber damit ist das kleine Kettenblatt dann immer noch ganz links und nicht in der Mitte. 
Oder seh ich da was falsch. Korrigier mich bitte.


----------



## kephren23 (6. Januar 2013)

MisterXT schrieb:


> 80/120 gibt's auch bei anderen Herstellern. Aber damit ist das kleine Kettenblatt dann immer noch ganz links und nicht in der Mitte.
> Oder seh ich da was falsch. Korrigier mich bitte.



War mir jetzt nur bei RaceFace aufgefallen.

jetzt wo ichs mir mal genau angesehen habe, muss ich sagen das ich wohl unrecht hab. 
hatte einen denkfehler, dachte das kleine Kb wäre gewichen aber es ist so das das große Kb weggelassen worden ist.
Schade dachte das wäre eine geniale alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir auf ritzelrechner.de (echt ne geile seite) das ganze noch mal durchgespielt.

1x10 ist mir wohl leider auch zu wenig 
1x11 würd mir reichen, denk ich mal, jedoch ne ordentliche investition und einfach zuviel umbau....da es für die a-hub (noch?) kein adapter gibt....


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> hey arthur,
> das war doch vorher pulver und kein elox, oder?
> ich persönlich würde raw nicht polieren,aber jeder wie er mag



ne du der AFR war vorher schwarz eloxiert...die eloxierung lasst sich ganz einfach runterpusten, war auch der sinn der sache, nur nach dem strahlen+bürsten+mit stahlwolle polieren ergibt diese schöne oberflechenstruktur wie auf dem bild. 


die "normale" RAW oberflche erinnert mich immer an sanitär und heizung.


----------



## stuk (7. Januar 2013)

sehr sehr schön
(hätte nicht gedacht das elox so gut runtergeht)


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> sehr sehr schön
> (hätte nicht gedacht das elox so gut runtergeht)



DANKE  und auf dem foto ist noch nicht mal mit stahlwolle poliert. 


elox . lässt sich sogar mit schmirgelpappier entferne.


----------



## Green Epic (7. Januar 2013)

Der Rahmen hat ne schöne Struktur durch das Sandstrahlen bekommen! 
Sieht Klasse aus


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Januar 2013)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ne schöne Struktur durch das Sandstrahlen bekommen!
> Sieht Klasse aus


Sandstrahlen oh noooo damit nicht


----------



## kephren23 (7. Januar 2013)

ich finde die gestrahlten oberflächen nicht so schick, in raw bei kuhjands gehts ja noch, aber eloxiert finde ich, wirkt es irgendwie billig!


----------



## nucleon1980 (7. Januar 2013)

@KHUJAND: Ist die Aufnahme an dem AFR für eine Hammerschmidt? Oder nur für eine Kettenführung? Wenn nicht, wie sieht dann die Aufnahme für die Hammerschmidt aus??
Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Januar 2013)

Benutze bitte mal die Sufu, daß wurde hier im Forum gefühlt schon hundertmal erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2013)

Ist echt schön geworden ....


----------



## trailterror (8. Januar 2013)

@nucleon

Ist die HS aufnahme und zudem iscg 03 kompatibel


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Sandstrahlen oh noooo damit nicht



klaa nicht.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> klaa nicht.


ich weiß das du das nicht machst aber, Green Epic nicht


Green Epic schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ne schöne Struktur durch das Sandstrahlen bekommen!
> Sieht Klasse aus


noch mal für alle unwissenden; Alu NIX Sandstrahlen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## antique (8. Januar 2013)

Aber glasperlenstrahlen geht laut Aussage von meinem Strahlbetrieb ohne Probleme für die Festigkeit des Materials. 

Je nach Aluminiumsorte nimmt er schon einmal verwendetes Strahlgut und muss dafür dann länger strahlen mit reduziertem Druck. 

Ich lasse seit Jahren Alufelgen Glasperlenstrahlen und hatte noch nie Probleme damit - oder gelten für Rahmen andere Vorgaben? 
Über Aufklärung dazu freue ich mich - wollte im Lauf der Woche vier alte Rahmen zum Strahlmann bringen - die sollen neu lackiert/gepulvert werden um sie besser verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2013)

yepp stimmt Glas geht (mache ich seit Jahren), aber *SAND* nicht. Wie hier einige falschlicherweise annehmen/behaupten.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (8. Januar 2013)

Dafür ist das Forum doch da, um Unwissende aufzuklären. 
Der Rahmen sieht trotzdem gut aus!
Wie sollte das Eloxal abgestrahlt werden?


----------



## Green Epic (8. Januar 2013)

Schon geklärt. Es war eine Annahme, weil von strahlen geschrieben wurde.
Und jetzt geh ich biken


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2013)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Dafür ist das Forum doch da, um Unwissende aufzuklären.


 Ja, aber nicht einfach was annehmen, stiftet verwirrung



Green Epic schrieb:


> Wie sollte das Eloxal abgestrahlt werden?


 Ist hier im Forum zu genügend dikutiert worden (einfach die SuFü benutzen) 

Glasperlen Strahlen ist das Zaubermittel aber auch hier ist ein obacht geboten. Da ein Strahlen immer gleichmäßig und mit das nötige gefühl gemacht werden sollte. Schließlich trägt mann ja eine Schicht ab.


----------



## antique (8. Januar 2013)

> Glasperlen Strahlen ist das Zaubermittel aber auch hier ist ein obacht geboten. Da ein Strahlen immer gleichmäßig und mit das nötige gefühl gemacht werden sollte. Schließlich trägt mann ja eine Schicht ab



Genau das sagt auch immer mein Strahlmann - alles mit Mass und Ziel gemacht. Sorgfalt und Gleichmässigkeit beim Arbeiten ist immer wichtig - und deshalb gebe ich Sachen zum Strahlen mittlerweile in einen Fachbetrieb ab. Dabei habe ich zwei professionelle Kabinen in der Firma stehen (Glas- und Korundstrahlen) - einfachere Sachen strahle ich noch immer selbst und freue mich über die eingesparten Kosten. 

Fahrradrahmen sind nur mit Sorgfalt zum strahlen zu geben - der Betrieb lässt da nur Menschen ran die wirklich Erfahrung mit Rahmen haben.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2013)

Fertich.


----------



## Joopie (13. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Fertich.


dan mal los auf dein "Hügel", bis Gleich Treffpunkt um 14:00
Scherz beiseite, schaut schon mal vielversprechend aus


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön 
Wenn du dich ran hältst, kannst du uns heute Abend das komplett aufgebaute Prachtstück präsentieren  Halt dich ran


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

Das sieht ja mal ganz nach meinen Geschmack aus...besonders mit den auch silbernen Hebeln

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Januar 2013)

Very nice, hat irgendwie so eine Spur ganz helles Titan. Schöne Arbeit.


----------



## Trader Mario (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand zufällig Umlenkhebel des 2011er AM übrig? Will mein 2010er auf 216 mm Dämpfer umstellen. 
Gruß
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. Januar 2013)

jup, würde auch welche nehmen


----------



## Fledermausland (13. Januar 2013)

die Umlenkhebel sind nicht entscheident! die sind (fast) bei beiden gleich. Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme ist entscheident und gibt die Dämpferlänge vor 
Ihr könnt also die ulhs behalten.


----------



## acid-driver (13. Januar 2013)

im kfka-thread wurde gesagt, man braucht beides. 
wenn man nur die vorderen aufnahmen braucht, umso besser


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2013)

im was für ding thread?


----------



## acid-driver (13. Januar 2013)

kurze frage, kurze antwort.


----------



## Fledermausland (13. Januar 2013)

Hier der kink von nicolai. da müsste alles drinstehen.
http://www.nicolai.net/files/50-federweg-he-am-2010.pdf


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Wenn du dich ran hältst, kannst du uns heute Abend das komplett aufgebaute Prachtstück präsentieren  Halt dich ran



DANKE euch... 

 @bärbel, 
dauert noch was, brauche noch ein paar teile .


----------



## kephren23 (13. Januar 2013)

@KHUJAND 
top Ergebnis geworden, schöner raw-look, sehr cleane optik. nen paar Nahaufnamen wären noch cool!


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> top Ergebnis geworden, schöner raw-look, sehr cleane optik. nen paar Nahaufnamen wären noch cool!



DANKE ! 

hab doch schon mal was gepostet--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1285402


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fledermausland (7. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,
hab da mal eine Frage: Ich möchte in meinem Helius am mal einen anderen Dämpfer testen, da mich der fox dhx air 5.0 performancetechnisch nervt, speziell bei niedrigen Temperaturen. Ich wollte jetzt mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer ausprobieren, auch Fox und da brauche ich mal Beratung für die Federhärte. 
Ich fahre mein AM im Endurobereich mit ca. 25-30% Sag. Mein Fahrfertiggewicht liegt bei ca. 76Kg. Linkage hat mir eine 428er Federhärte ausgespuckt. Deshalb meine Frage: Bei meinen Daten lieber auf 400 oder 450er Federhärte? Ich brauch eure Erfahrungsberichte

Gruß und schönen Tag.


----------



## stuk (7. Februar 2013)

würde die 400er nehmen und wenns zu weich ist mit dem blauen Rädchen härter einstellen.
ich wiege ca. 95 fahrfertig und habe eine 500er im RS KAGE (216er) mit offener Stufe


----------



## lakekeman (7. Februar 2013)

Würde dir auch zur 400er raten, bin ich auch meist gefahren bei ähnlichem Gewicht.


----------



## Fledermausland (7. Februar 2013)

Danke schon mal für eure Tips. Hab ne 400er bestellt. Denke auch die wird passen.


----------



## broeckchen (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
habe zur Zeit wiederholt probleme mit dem Kugellager in der unteren Lagerschale meines AH-15 Steuersatze von Acros. 
Könnt ihr mir robuste Austauschlager empfehlen?
Gruß
Nils


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Februar 2013)

Ja. Einen Reset Racing 118 Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (17. Februar 2013)

Im Aufbau...


----------



## Diamondaine (17. Februar 2013)

Sau gut! Mir ist mindestens 15s nicht aufgefallen dass die Kurbel fehlt  Was kommt denn dran?


----------



## Nippes80 (17. Februar 2013)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Sau gut! Mir ist mindestens 15s nicht aufgefallen dass die Kurbel fehlt  Was kommt denn dran?



Erstmal HS....würde aber auch gerne XX1 dranbauen....ist mir noch zu teuer


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2013)

Wow! Grau mit Weiß und schwarz kommt sehr edel rüber


----------



## Diamondaine (17. Februar 2013)

Ah, dann ist der Aufbau ja sehr ähnlich zu meinem.
Bis auf die Gabel, Laufräder, Reifen, Bremsen und Sattel und Lenker und Vorbau... und Griffe und.... ok ok... eigentlich ists nur der Rahmen, Kurbel, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze. Bin echt gespannt wie es komplett aussieht!


----------



## trailterror (17. Februar 2013)

Das blaue ist zum verlieben geil!!


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Februar 2013)

das blaue 

sei froh dass zu dem zeitpunkt, wo das AM im bikemarkt aufgetaucht ist mein neuer rahmen schon in der mache war 

wie lang/kurz ist denn eigentlich das sitzrohr?
normales S oder spezial?


----------



## Diamondaine (17. Februar 2013)

Danke 

Ja mittlerweile kenne ich fast 10 Leute die sich auch dafür interssiert haben, es nur aus irgendeinem Grund nicht gekauft haben.

Das ist ein "normales" S Sitzrohr an einem L Rahmen. Soweit ich weiß ist das Sitzrohr nicht speziell.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte das auch im Auge, aber für einen 189cm Mann ist ein S-Sitzrohr einfach viel zu kurz.


----------



## dr.juggles (18. Februar 2013)

bin zwar 4 cm kleiner, aber die bedenken hatte ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Februar 2013)

Da gab´s bei mir keine Bedenken...mein altes Bike hatte ein 400mm Sitzrohr und ich bin es mit einer 450mm Stütze gefahren und hatte trotzdem nicht die optimale Sitzposition. Das S-Rohr bei Nicolai ist sogar noch 1cm kürzer...


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2013)

Ich kapier bei langbeinern ein "extrem"  kurzes sitzrohr ja nicht.....mit meinem AM 475er sitzrohr komm ich bestens klar. Natürlich würd ein 450er sitzrohr (bei 2,5 cm weniger einstecktiefe) auch gehn...macht für mich aber keinen sinn da ich die sattelstütze nie sooo anschlagstief versenke. Dann hab ich irgendwie lieber, dass sie in tourenposition noch ein 1,2 cm länger "geführt" wird...
Versteht mich nicht falsch; Klar ist sind die 150mm absenkung meiner KS im technischen ein absolutes must und zuuu lange sitzrohre (welche nur hindern) sind ein k.o kriterium für jedes bike, aber müssen sie gleich so "extrem" kurz sein?


----------



## Diamondaine (18. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eben nachgemessen und das Sitzrohr ist tatsächlich 390mm von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr.

Ich hätte bei Neubestellung auch kein kurzes Sitzrohr genommen, schon gar nicht an einem L Rahmen. Sondern einen Standard M Rahmen. 
Trotzdem habe ich dem Bike einfach die Chance gegeben und bin hingefahren und Probegefahren. Ich komme auch mit der kleinen Reverb (380mm), bei Mindesteinstecktiefe, genau auf die höhe die ich vorher immer bei meinem M Rahmen gefahren bin. Von daher passt das für mich und sieht natürlich toll aus.
Dass es sich dann auch noch um einen L Rahmen handelt kommt noch dazu, da ich aber bezüglich Oberrohrlänge keine wirkliche Vorliebe habe und super damit klar komme ist das für mich auch in Ordnung.

Diamondaine


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Februar 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich kapier bei langbeinern ein "extrem"  kurzes sitzrohr ja nicht.....mit meinem AM 475er sitzrohr komm ich bestens klar. Natürlich würd ein 450er sitzrohr (bei 2,5 cm weniger einstecktiefe) auch gehn...macht für mich aber keinen sinn da ich die sattelstütze nie sooo anschlagstief versenke. Dann hab ich irgendwie lieber, dass sie in tourenposition noch ein 1,2 cm länger "geführt" wird...
> Versteht mich nicht falsch; Klar ist sind die 150mm absenkung meiner KS im technischen ein absolutes must und zuuu lange sitzrohre (welche nur hindern) sind ein k.o kriterium für jedes bike, aber müssen sie gleich so "extrem" kurz sein?



Und ich kapiere bei den Langbeinern den Hang zu langen Sitzrohren nicht

Losgelöst von Oberrohrlänge:

Bei korrekt eingestellter Sitzhöhe, ist die Rechnung bei 400mm SR recht simpel:

400mm Sitzrohr, 320mm Sattelstützenauszug (Annahme 100mm Sattelstütze im Rahmen bei 420mm Länge, was beim S-Sitzrohr aufgrund des geringen Rohrüberstands locker ausreicht), 50mm Sattelaufbauhöhe, 170mm Kurbel macht eine maximale Schrittlänge von 940mm, also 94 cm. Und die dürften selbst einige 1,90+ Meter Männer nicht haben, nachmessen will ich aber nicht 

Sitzrohrlänge für mich so kurz wie möglich, hauptsache die Länge passt...


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2013)

Aber was hast du davon?

Ein ü 1,90 kerl mit 94er SL braucht die sattelstütze nie soo tief zu versenken


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Februar 2013)

Also ich weiß dadurch, dass die SR-Länge für mich nach unten nur durch meine Schrittlänge limitiert wird und ich dadurch ein kompakteres Bike bei gleicher Länge fahren kann. Finde ich toll, die Erkenntnis 

Wenn natürlich die großen Kerle ihre Stützen nicht so tief absenken wie der Durchschnitt, dann kann ich das auch nicht ändern. Btw ... Wo kann ich das eigentlich nachlesen, dass dem so ist ...

Wie groß war der Schneider, so klein kam der mir nicht vor? Frag den doch mal, warum der sowas fährt. Bestimmt nicht, weil es bei N über war


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Februar 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Und ich kapiere bei den Langbeinern den Hang zu langen Sitzrohren nicht
> 
> Losgelöst von Oberrohrlänge:
> 
> ...



Deine Rechnung hab ich auch aufgemacht. Problem ist 1. dass mein Sattel zB. nur 4cm aufbaut, bleiben 93cm, bei 91cm Schrittlänge bleiben gerade mal 2cm "Luft", ich muss ich die Stütze also quasi immer "auf Anschlag" fahren. Am alten Bike hatte ich zudem eine Mindesteinsstecktiefe von 13cm. Würde also schon mal 1 cm fehlen.
Ich persönlich hätte ein "Stabilitätsproblem" bei nur 10cm Einstecktiefe und 32cm die rausgucken. Da lieber ein "M" Rohr, das schadet nie!


----------



## acid-driver (18. Februar 2013)

solange es diamondaine passt, lasst ihn doch mit seinem bike so fahren, wie er es für richtig hält?


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2013)

Klar.....
Ich habs nicht auf diamondaine bezogen. War im allgemeineren sinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (18. Februar 2013)

Ojeh lasst mit der Sitzrohrlänge doch die entscheiden, die längere Beine wie ein Zwergpygmäe haben.
Das Problem beim Helius ist allgemein, das alle Rahemngrößen fast schon zu kurz sind für Leute ab 1,90m

Nahezu alles, was beim Sitzrohr bei den großen Größen an Länge dazukommt, muss ich die Stütze dementsprechend wieder weiter reinstecken um die Mindesteinstecktiefe (Unterkante Oberrohr) zu erreichen.

Größe S: Sitzrohr 390mm Einstecktiefe 10
Größe M: Sitzrohr 460mm Einstecktiefe 10,8 + 3cm Oberrohr?
Größe L: Sitzrohr 475mm Einstecktiefe 12,5 + 3cm OR
Größe XL: Sitzrohr 510mm EInstecktiefe 14 + 3cm OR

Ich jedenfalls bin beim XL auf der letzten Rille 99cm....bei unter 2m Körpergröße.
Beim ION hätte man die Chance gehabt aufgrund der unteren Anlenkung das Ganze etwas Größentauglicher zu machen, was aber leider nicht wirklich geschehen ist.
 @timax: bei deiner etwas positiven Rechnung ist nicht nur der Sattel etwas hoch, Pedal und Schuhsohle mußt Du auch noch rausrechnen....


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Also ich weiß dadurch, dass die SR-Länge für mich nach unten nur durch meine Schrittlänge limitiert wird und ich dadurch ein kompakteres Bike bei gleicher Länge fahren kann. Finde ich toll, die Erkenntnis
> 
> Wenn natürlich die großen Kerle ihre Stützen nicht so tief absenken wie der Durchschnitt, dann kann ich das auch nicht ändern. Btw ... Wo kann ich das eigentlich nachlesen, dass dem so ist ...
> 
> Wie groß war der Schneider, so klein kam der mir nicht vor? Frag den doch mal, warum der sowas fährt. Bestimmt nicht, weil es bei N über war




Also ich senke als Großer genau 9Zoll weit ab....während des Fahrens. Was bei bei Größe L mit normalen Sitzrohrlänge gerade noch so geht. Wäre das Sitzrohr auch nur 1cm kürzer, dann könnte ich meine Rase nimmer verwenden oder müßte noch ein Verlängerrungsrohr dazwischenstecken.

Mal eine Frage an alle. Wer senkt denn mehr als 22,5cm ab?

G.


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Februar 2013)

Bikepark ohne Variostütze z.B., geht in Winterberg am Lift kaum anders.

Nicht jeder fährt im Übrigen eine Variostütze, nicht zuletzt aus Gewichtsgründen.

Persönliche Vorlieben...

Muß aber jeder selbst wissen, welche Grösse er jetzt braucht, wird halt immer wieder nur neu diskutiert 

Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich ausschließlich auf das S-Sitzrohr, das anders konstruiert ist als das M und größer, da ohne Gusset.


----------



## trailterror (18. Februar 2013)

Bei mir gehts mit ner 435 stütze mit berücksichtigung der 16cm einstecktiefe beim L mit der gesamtlänge genau auf.

Ich versenk zu 98% prozent immer "nur" die 150mm meiner KS

Edith: bei ner nicht vario stütze würden bei mir demnach 31cm sattelstütze im sattelrohr stecken


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Februar 2013)

Ich versenke zu 90% auch nur die 125mm der GD.
Muss schon ziemlich steil werden oder eine ganze Reihe Sprünge hintereinander damit ich noch 5cm an der Klemme zugebe.


----------



## trailterror (19. Februar 2013)

Zervus Leude,

da in letzter zeit viel über Lager (verschleiss) hier geredet wurde möchte ich mir demnächst einen neuen komplettsatz für den ganzen rahmen bei huber bestellen. wenns dann soweit ist und eine lagerüberholung bei meinem AM ansteht (noch ists nicht der fall) dann bin ich schon gewappnet und hab die teile bereit.... 

frage: was muss ich für den kompletten rahmen bestellen?

hauptlager
Horstlinklager
lager - sitzstrebe/wippe 
lager - für wippe/rahmen

wenn ichs so in bestellung gebe: sind dann automatisch auch die dämpferbuchsen mit dabei?
fehlt sonst noch was?
muss ich sonst noch was präzisieren-radiallager-lagerachse-gleitlager?? sorry, kenn mich da net so aus....
sind vorspannmutter, igus Scheiben, vorspnndeckel wiederverwertbar? (muss man nicht neu bestellen oder)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (19. Februar 2013)

Ich wusste garnicht das Huber auch Lager bzw. Buchsen für den Hinterbau anfertigt. Hab dort letzte Woche meine Dämpfer-Buchsen bestellt.

Ich würde ihn einfach mal kontaktieren, der kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen. Er wird wohl auch die Maße von den alten Lagern brauchen.

Die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen musst du ihm auch mitteilen. Auf der Internet-Seite stehen die einzelnen Schritte gut erklärt, die das Ausmessen betreffen. Anschließend kannst du im Kontaktformular die ermittelten Werte eingeben, hinzu kommt noch die Angabe des Dämpfers und des Rahmens.


----------



## trailterror (19. Februar 2013)

Ich auch nicht  hab mich evtl. zu weit aus dem fenster gelehnt   

Danke dir auf jeden fall schon mal


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Februar 2013)

Bestell einfach einen neuen Lagersatz incl. Werkzeug bei Nicolai. Schnell und Einfach! 
Buchsen für den Dämpfer bei Huber. Sind einfach perfekte Buchsen!


----------



## trailterror (20. Februar 2013)

Jau....so werd ichs demnächst wohl machen


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

heute erste ausfahrt mit dem neuen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2013)

Einfach ein optischer Leckerbissen...aber stell mal die Odischrift etwas schief, das geht ja so garnet

G.


----------



## psc1 (24. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir sehr


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (24. Februar 2013)

Schick  
Aber die Zugverlegung fuer die Reverb schaut unten am Loch irgendwie komisch aus...


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

N hat das loch e bissele hoch gebohrt. frag mich net warum?


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einfach ein optischer Leckerbissen...aber stell mal die Odischrift etwas schief, das geht ja so garnet
> 
> G.



was ist richtig?

parallel zum ober oder zum unterrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (24. Februar 2013)

Nice, _aber das Weiße zeug drumherum Stört ein wenig_


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

mir is schnee lieber als schlamm und es tut net so weh wenn ma hinfliecht


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> was ist richtig?
> 
> parallel zum ober oder zum unterrohr



Das mußt du jeweils vor der Tour entscheiden, wie steil du rauf- und runterfährst...und dazu die Wahrscheinlichkeit wo du gesehen werden kannst mit reinrechnen

G.


----------



## kephren23 (24. Februar 2013)

unterwegs sollte man den Winkel auch regelmäßig anpassen. automatische Verstellung gibts ja noch nicht, also musst du es per Hand verstellen, je nach Gefälle oder Anstieg.  Auch während der Fahrt. 

Sieht TOP aus. schönes RAW.gefällt mir wirklich gut.


----------



## MikeLima (24. Februar 2013)

Dein Farbkonzept gefällt mir. Musst nur noch etwas gegen das weiss in der Umgebung tun


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


>



Sähr goil Doktore 

setz aber bitte noch die Rolle der Kefü ein wenig hoch, sonst springt die Kette ab.


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

danke

mach isch noch err gürüüüü


----------



## Green Epic (24. Februar 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike Doc


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2013)

@LB Jörg: insider mit der schrift 

Kommt nur mir das so vor, oder sehen die schweißnäht an DEM bike arg übertrieben aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

hab ich extra so bestellt.
extra schweißpornolove, hat auch aufpreis gekostet die größeren raupen 

aus der fahrerperspektive dachte ich die ganze zeit ich sitze wie damals auf einem ball burnished zaskar 

das hatte ganz ähnliche schweißnähte im steuerkopfbereich wegen den gussets.


----------



## kephren23 (24. Februar 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hab ich extra so bestellt.
> extra schweißpornolove, hat auch aufpreis gekostet die größeren raupen



echt?


----------



## dr.juggles (24. Februar 2013)

türlich schau ma in ordergenerator


----------



## trailterror (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2013)

G.


----------



## antique (25. Februar 2013)

Das Radl schaut stimmig aufgebaut aus  Und wenn jetzt noch der blaue Bedienknopf der Gabel gegen einen grünen Knopf ausgetauscht wird 

RAW wirkt schön, fast so wie früher die silbrige Eloxierung. Bei mir im Hinterkopf taucht dann immer die Frage auf wie lange die Oberfläche so erhalten bleibt. 

Schon seltsam: so gut wie alle Nicolais haben Odi Griffe mit dem Reifenprofilmuster montiert - muss wohl so sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Februar 2013)

antique schrieb:


> Schon seltsam: so gut wie alle Nicolais haben Odi Griffe mit dem Reifenprofilmuster montiert - muss wohl so sein



Könnte sein, dass die, genau wie meine OURY Griffe etwas dicker sind für große Hände...??

Bin auch mal gespannt wie lange mein RAW so aussieht, seit 2 Monaten hält es ganz gut....


----------



## Eksduro (25. Februar 2013)

der hamma juggles


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2013)

Moin! - So, hier mein aktueller Aufbau:






Und hier direkt noch mal in Aktion (Ps: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool )






Liebe Grüße an alle


----------



## Eksduro (25. Februar 2013)

geile pics 

vor allem beim ersten schön das neon gelb extralove in der vertikalen bildanordnung von kopf bis fuß und rot in der horizontalen von nabe zu nabe ...


----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2013)

Geiles action pic!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Februar 2013)

Scheener "Schneeaufwirbler"...


----------



## antique (25. Februar 2013)

@akami,

schöne Bilder!  Und die Farbauswahl ist besonders sorgfältig durchgeführt worden: 
farblich passender Helm zu den Schnürsenkeln  Hose, Oberteil und Waldhintergrund fein passend - und ein schwarzes Radl passt sowieso immer


----------



## timtim (25. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Grüße , schönes Bike ...nur warum trägst du es die Treppe runter ? 
Das Bewegtphoto is auch schick..


----------



## kephren23 (25. Februar 2013)

ja wirklich schickes Bike und geiles Actionfoto.

Vielleicht wollte er zeigen wie stark er ist  oder wie leicht das Nicolai ist?


----------



## akami (25. Februar 2013)

Genau, Kephren hat es erfasst . 
Die Wahrheit ist, dass diese Treppe und ich noch NIE Freunde waren und ich echt ein mulmiges Gefühl zu ihr hatte und dann trage ich lieber mal und riskiere irgendwo an anderer Stelle mit gutem Gefühl meinen Hals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (25. Februar 2013)

gute Antwort , man muß das neue Schätzchen ja auch erst kennenlernen....
Kratzer bei der ersten Ausfahrt währen extrem unschön


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2013)

Ich hab mich mal getraut. Nachdem ich zuvor einen 30mm Riser Lenker von Race Face (Stealth) gefahren bin, nun ein Spank Spike 777 EVO 50mm Rise 770mm Breite in CHROM. Gestern Abend montiert.
Spart noch mal Spacer und ich finde der passt ziemlich gut zum RAW, auch wenn er etwas mehr glänzt...
Testfahrt steht noch aus.


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2013)

oder der?


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2013)




----------



## Spletti (1. März 2013)

@kalk

sieht eigentlich fett aus. wo hast du den her? sowas könnte ich vieleicht auch brauchen..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> oder der?



Der hat aber nicht die "krassen" Spank Aufkleber...  http://www.BikeUnit.de


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> @_kal_k
> 
> sieht eigentlich fett aus. wo hast du den her? sowas könnte ich vieleicht auch brauchen..




Den gibts eigentlich überall, auch mit unterschiedlichem Rise (5,15,30,50mm), z.B hier:

http://www.bike24.de/p131527.html

Meinen hab ich von www.BikeUnit.de


Und in *schwarz* ist er hier im Angebot:

http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/pr....html&XTCsid=4f4b723766f3f71d9bd37bc2d6b2b6bd


----------



## c_w (1. März 2013)

Schoen ist anders ;-)
Aber damit passt's dann auch besser zur Sattelstuetze...


----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2013)

Was wollt ihr? weniger Spacer und Riser ist doch alle mal die bessere LÃ¶sung als mehr Spacer und Flatbar 

Findâs OK â und*mit dem Trend zu flacherem Stack blÃ¼ht mir vielleicht bei meinem nÃ¤chsten Rahmen auch so ein Geweih â¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (1. März 2013)

thx kalkhoffpink


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2013)

Wenn ich überlege, dass es genügend DH-Lenker mit 30mm Rise gibt, sehe ich da kein Problem. Wer sagt, dass Flatbar besser aussieht?
Viele Slopestyler haben auch Riser verbaut...würde auch niemand in Frage stellen...
Im Alter braucht man halt mehr Komfort. Wenn ihr mit Flatbar keine Nackenschmerzen bekommt Ok. Wenn ihr in technischem Gelände tief liegen wollt, Ok.
Hat sich mal jemand den Lenker von Danny McAskill angesehen....


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (1. März 2013)

Ist das nicht der Trialer mit dem 24" Rad und der Starrgabel?


----------



## Nippes80 (1. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

habe ne kurze Frage.
Ich möchte meine HS an diesem Helius AM montieren.




Stimmt es, dass ich an diesen Rahmen die HS ohne Adapter sofort montieren kann?
Denn mit der Adapterplatte passt es nicht.
Die Zugklemmung kollidiert mit der Adapterplatte.
http://www.nicolai.net/125-1-ISCG+HS+Adapter.html
Ich habe die untere Version hier liegen.


----------



## Kontragonist (1. März 2013)

Wenn da alles schÃ¶n plan ist passt das so â ne Adapterplatte gehÃ¶rt da jedenfalls nicht hin â¦


----------



## Nippes80 (1. März 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn da alles schön plan ist passt das so  ne Adapterplatte gehört da jedenfalls nicht hin



Habe ich mir auch gedacht! Ich war nur verwirrt das die Adapterplatte dabei war! 

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (2. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch gedacht! Ich war nur verwirrt das die Adapterplatte dabei war!
> 
> THX



Moin,

das passt 100%. Die AM Rahmen sind ja von Haus aus auf HS vorbereitet.

Gruss


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2013)

nur mit der neuen ISCG oder mit einer alten HS ISCG

das is aber eine passende!


----------



## ichoe (2. März 2013)

also ich frag mich ja wieso man scheinbar jeden trend mitgehen muss und es nur noch erlaubt ist zero stack steuersätze zu verbauen um im anschluss lenker mit 30 mm rise und noch höher zu verbauen

zero stack sieht toll aus und die vorteile einer flachen front leuchten mir auch ein, aber zumindest der oben zu sehende kompromiss ist einfach nur grausam,sorry!!

aber letztendlich solls jeder so machen wie er/sie es für richtig hält....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

ichoe schrieb:


> also ich frag mich ja wieso man scheinbar jeden trend mitgehen muss und es nur noch erlaubt ist zero stack steuersätze zu verbauen um im anschluss lenker mit 30 mm rise und noch höher zu verbauen
> 
> zero stack sieht toll aus und die vorteile einer flachen front leuchten mir auch ein, aber zumindest der oben zu sehende kompromiss ist einfach nur grausam,sorry!!
> 
> aber letztendlich solls jeder so machen wie er/sie es für richtig hält....




Meinst Du *meinen* "Kompromiss"..?
Ich hab ein CC Angle-Set eingebaut, das ist nun mal wie es ist. Und den Lenker mit Rise hab ich mir "gegönnt" um Spacer zu sparen.
Das banshee Wildcard zuvor hab ich eben mit 5cm Spacer gefahren - ob das nun besser ist???. Ich will/kann nun mal nicht so flach fahren wie andere.
Dafür ist der Tour-Anteil in meinen Ausritten einfach zu groß. Ich hab auch noch keine Nachteile beim Fahren erkannt - nicht mal optische...
Anbei noch mal ein Foto aus anderer Perspektive...


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2013)

Sieht doch ok aus! Schaft schon gekürzt?


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2013)

Ich bin mit meiner höhe ziemlich unentschlossen...hab ja vor ner zeit 1,5 cm spacer weggenommen...bergab, in kurven und bergauf ists gut! Nur auf der geraden nicht der brüller...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sieht doch ok aus! Schaft schon gekürzt?



Nein, steht oben noch 2cm über. Bleibt so auch noch eine Weile bis ich mir ganz sicher bin. Nicht dass ich nachher wieder den 30mm Riser nehme und den Spacer wieder drunter setze...da fehlen noch ein paar Test-Ausfahrten...

Beim Remedy, Giant oder Wildcard hatte ich interessanterweise nie Probleme. Bike aufgebaut, paar Spacer und 19mm Riser Lenker drauf und gut war. Beim Helius bin ich noch nicht richtig glücklich mit der Sitzposition. Aber nach gefühlt 5-6 Ausfahrten seit ich es habe wohl auch kein Wunder. Da ist noch Finetuning angesagt...

So und jetzt raus in die Sonneeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2013)

Frage zu dem Helius AM schaltauge (Rado):

Bei mir fehlt der spannstift! Normal oder nicht??

Zudem find ich keine eingefräste zahl aufm rado (-2/0/+2) ?? Ist +2 für rahmen mit schnellspanner? 0/-2 ??
Welches benötigt das helius AM 135x12?

Danke


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Antwort, was es mit der Zahl auf sich hat, hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25348_RADO-Ausfallende-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=


gibts nämlich die Schnellspanner und Steckachsen-Version von -2 bis +2


NAchtrag:
Hier steht zumindest die Theorie der Zahlen drin, aber ich kann mit der Angabe der Sturzhöhe nix anfangen?!

http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/18-RADO_09.pdf


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2013)

Das hab ich auch schon gelesen, trotzdem danke fürn link.

Hast du ne eingefräste zahl und spannstift bei dir am rado dran?

Wenn ich mir die bilder bei b-c anseh, dann tipp ich, dass ich -2 hab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (2. März 2013)

Mit dem rado wird der Sturz korrigiert. Vll isses 0, wenn nix drauf steht. Aber Nicolai weißt das, frag halt mit Angabe der Rahmennummer an. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wowbagger (2. März 2013)

wieso macht ihr eigentlich immer so ein geschiss wegen ein paar Spacern?


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2013)

wowbagger schrieb:


> wieso macht ihr eigentlich immer so ein geschiss wegen ein paar Spacern?


meine meinung


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

Hab ich mich auch nie drum gekümmert, aber irgendwelche "klugen" Menschen hier im Forum meinten mal, dass es vom Hersteller eine Empfehlung gibt, wie weit so ein Gabelschaft oben aus dem Steuersatz rausgucken darf/soll.

Seitdem mach ich hier mit dem Lenkerkrams rum und irgendwie will nix so recht passen....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

Heute eine ausgedehnte Tour mit neuem Lenker. Hat sich prima bewährt. Werde ihn auf das alte Maß von 750mm kürzen (jetzt 770mm) und gut ist. Ein Vorteil von so einem hohen Riser ist übrigens, dass man etwas mehr Spielraum bei der Griffentfernung hat. Ein längerer oder kürzerer Vorbau wächst immer direkt um 1cm. Durch minimale Drehung des Lenkers kann man aber auch 0,5 cm mehr oder weniger Länge erreichen, ohne dass der Griffkomfort durch die Drehung/Neigung leidet. Ich bin sehr zufrieden....


----------



## trailterror (3. März 2013)

Geht doch


----------



## ichoe (3. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden....



das ist und bleibt die hauptsache


----------



## Timmy35 (3. März 2013)

Ich würde den nicht gleich nach einer tour kürzen. Fahr den lieber erst ein paar mal und schieb dann die griffe testweise mal wieder auf 750mm zusammen, um einen voher nacher vergleich zu haben


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich würde den nicht gleich nach einer tour kürzen. Fahr den lieber erst ein paar mal und schieb dann die griffe testweise mal wieder auf 750mm zusammen, um einen voher nacher vergleich zu haben



Ja, danke für den Tipp, aber ich hab vorher schon einen Lenker mit 780mm gehabt und auf mehreren Ausfahrten getestet. Mir taten immer die Handgelenke weh. Anschließend die Griffe auf 750mm Position montiert - alles supi. Genau so hab ich es hier auch gemacht. Gestern die kleine Ausfahrt mit 770mm - Kacke - heute mit 750mm - alles paletti.
Ich glaube das ist meine Komfortzone.......Den 780er stelle ich demnächst ungekürzt in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (5. März 2013)

So noch nicht ganz fertig....bin mir auch mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz noch nicht so sicher! Sonst weiss ich aber genau warum ich zu N zurück gekommen bin.....


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2013)

Welche größe ist das? L? 

P.S. Ich nehm den KSS bevor du ihn wegschmeißt


----------



## Nippes80 (5. März 2013)

Ist M und danke für das angebot kann den KSS aber noch zurüchschicken 



rebirth schrieb:


> Welche größe ist das? L?
> 
> P.S. Ich nehm den KSS bevor du ihn wegschmeißt


----------



## Timmy35 (5. März 2013)

Dann mach das bitte, wenigstens den oberen.

Aber ansonsten echt top


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2013)

Seeehr schick....

Ich hab das olle Plastikding auf der Strebe drauf - bislang taugt das...


----------



## Spletti (5. März 2013)

super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

kann man nichts sagen, sieht einfach klasse aus, bei Nicolai kann man ja nix falsch machen.


----------



## ichoe (5. März 2013)

einer der schönsten aufbauten seit langem


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

davon jetzt nen paar geile bilder, an na geilen Kulisse wäre der Hammer.


----------



## Nippes80 (5. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> davon jetzt nen paar geile bilder, an na geilen Kulisse wäre der Hammer.



Klar!!! Wenn es ganz fertig ist werde ich mir Mühe geben!


----------



## lakekeman (5. März 2013)

Echt gut  aber der weiße Hinterbau


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2013)

Der weiße Hinterbau ist super, genau wie das restliche Bike


----------



## ssiemund (5. März 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Echt gut  aber der weiße Hinterbau


Über Geschmack lässt sich wie immer streiten, mir gefällt es auch, sehr schönes Bike 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2013)

schickes Ding


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> So noch nicht ganz fertig....bin mir auch mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz noch nicht so sicher! Sonst weiss ich aber genau warum ich zu N zurück gekommen bin.....









nimm weisses Lenkerband. --> http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Bike+...dsp=50&ved=1t:429,r:79,s:0,i:319&tx=127&ty=82


----------



## stuk (5. März 2013)

bleibt weisses Lenkerband im Gebrauch denn weiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> bleibt weisses Lenkerband im Gebrauch denn weiss?



na ja,- 
 aber das halbjährliche wechsen kostet ca. 4 euro und 3 min. arbeit. 

besser als die rahmenfarbe mit einem schwarzen kettenstrebenschutz zu unterbechen


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> na ja,-
> aber das halbjährliche wechsen kostet ca. 4 euro und 3 min. arbeit.
> 
> besser als die rahmenfarbe mit einem schwarzen kettenstrebenschutz zu unterbechen




seh ich auch so, snsonsten gäbe es noch "clear"


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2013)

finde es auch lecker  und für Kettenstreben empfiehlt sich doch Arthur's Wickeltechnik mit Lenkerband.


----------



## rebirth (6. März 2013)

Ist das zeug selbstklebend?


----------



## Beppe (6. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ...eine ausgedehnte Tour mit neuem Lenker....



Kann es sein, dass ich dich eben gegen 18Uhr bei Freimersdorf an der Kreuzung Bonnstrasse/Verlängerung Brauweilerstrasse aufm bike gesehen hab?


----------



## Holland (6. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> finde es auch lecker  und für Kettenstreben empfiehlt sich doch Arthur's Wickeltechnik mit Lenkerband.



Hatte ich auch letztens probiert, sah mir dann aber zu "organisch" aus.
 @Arthur: Wickelst Du mit dem OEM-Kettenstrebenschutz (POM?) drunter?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ich dich eben gegen 18Uhr bei Freimersdorf an der Kreuzung Bonnstrasse/Verlängerung Brauweilerstrasse aufm bike gesehen hab?



Verdammt, erwischt..
Was hat mich verraten? Sicher der "Glanz" von meinem RAW-Bike...
Ja, ich musste noch mal das Wetter nutzen für eine kurze, "heftige" Runde um den Block...soll ja direkt wieder kacke werden...

Irgendwann fahren wir mal zusammen über die Höhe oder sonstwo...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. März 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch letztens probiert, sah mir dann aber zu "organisch" aus.
> @Arthur: Wickelst Du mit dem OEM-Kettenstrebenschutz (POM?) drunter?
> 
> 
> ...



ja... 
hier ganz gut zu sehen.





einzige was man beachten muss,- immer das günstige lenkerband aus kuststoff nehmen,- und ganz wichtig... stramm (feste) wickeln,- damit kein staub/wasser usw. zwischen kann


----------



## rebirth (8. März 2013)

Hast du nen link für uns? Weiß leider nicht was günstig ist bei lenkerband. Und wie "schließt" du das ganze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (8. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hast du nen link für uns? Weiß leider nicht was günstig ist bei lenkerband. Und wie "schließt" du das ganze?



Das Band bekommst du in fast jedem Radladen, kannst das billigste nehmen ist selbstklebend und man schafft mit einem Band 2-3 Kettenstreben. Den Anfang und das Ende umwickelst du mit Isoband...und feddisch!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hast du nen link für uns? Weiß leider nicht was günstig ist bei lenkerband. Und wie "schließt" du das ganze?



Lenkerband ist doch langweilig. Ich fahr dazu immer in die Fränkische und schneid mir ein Stück Continentalreifen, eines dort einheimischen Fahrers, als Trophäe raus. Das jeweils aktuelle Stück bring ich immer dann als Schutz an und laß es von der Kette auspeitschen
Und meine Maxxisreifen dürfen dabei zusehen

G.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. März 2013)

Ich hab früher auch immer nen Schlauch straff drum gewickelt.
Sieht auch nicht viel anders aus als Lenkerband, sollte aber langlebiger sein. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Lenkerband viel Kettenpeitschen übersteht. Ist das nicht ziemlich dünn - auch mehrlagig gewickelt??


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Das Band bekommst du in fast jedem Radladen, kannst das billigste nehmen ist selbstklebend und man schafft mit einem Band 2-3 Kettenstreben. Den Anfang und das Ende umwickelst du mit Isoband...und feddisch!!!



ganz genau...  wobei ich nur das ende mit isolierband tape. 

alte reifen als kettenstrebenschutz sind eckelhaft :kotz:


----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz genau...  wobei ich nur das ende mit isolierband tape.
> 
> alte reifen als kettenstrebenschutz sind eckelhaft :kotz:


und könnte sogar Hundekacke dran gewesen sein


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

> alte reifen als kettenstrebenschutz sind eckelhaft





> und könnte sogar Hundekacke dran gewesen sein




Das darf man nicht zu eng sehen, Hauptsache man hat eine Trophähe aus der Baronclique

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ....
> 
> alte reifen als kettenstrebenschutz sind eckelhaft :kotz:




Notiz an mich selbst: nen alten Reifen um die Kettenstrebe machen über Ostern


----------



## Kontragonist (8. März 2013)

Trotzphase oder was


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2013)

Ne. 

Aber ich bin mit der Linda über Ostern im Pott und ich will den Artur kotzen sehn


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2013)




----------



## Schraubereddie (8. März 2013)

Was fahrt ihr an Kettenführung mit 3Fach und ISCG HS?


----------



## Timmy35 (8. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne.
> 
> Aber ich bin mit der Linda über Ostern im Pott und ich will den Artur kotzen sehn



Mach bitte ein Video davon


----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne.
> 
> Aber ich bin mit der Linda über Ostern im Pott und ich will den Artur kotzen sehn


Hi Rainer, wie Cool sehn wir uns?


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Mach bitte ein Video davon







Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hi Rainer, wie Cool sehn wir uns?




Ich fürchte ja


----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ja


freu mich auf das scheusal


----------



## hömma (8. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne.
> 
> Aber ich bin mit der Linda über Ostern im Pott und ich will den Artur kotzen sehn



Bin über Ostern auch im Pott. Nimmst du dein beik mit?


EDIT: Vermutlich schon, sonst gibt's ja nix zu kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. März 2013)

klar nem ich´s Baik mit ....vielleicht sogar 2 (18 und 16)


----------



## kephren23 (8. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> klar nem ich´s Baik mit ....vielleicht sogar 2 (18 und 16)



doppelt hällt besser!
viel Spaß euch.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne.
> 
> Aber ich bin mit der Linda über Ostern im Pott und ich will den Artur kotzen sehn


----------



## stuk (8. März 2013)

Schraubereddie schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr an Kettenführung mit 3Fach und ISCG HS?



passt mit keiner "richtigen" wirklich gut, aber meine c-guide v2 funktioniert echt klasse!


----------



## Schraubereddie (8. März 2013)

Ich arbeite grade an einem Prototype.
Habe Morgen nochmal eine Rücksprache mit einer CNC Fräserei.
Wird entweder einteilig oder zweiteilig.
Für Nicolai ISCG old. HS


----------



## trailterror (8. März 2013)

Ich hatte mal die Heim3Guide an nem spesch...die fand ich ganz gut...ka ob die am helius passt


----------



## rebirth (9. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> passt mit keiner "richtigen" wirklich gut, aber meine c-guide v2 funktioniert echt klasse!



passts nur mit der HS iscg nicht, oder allgemein nicht?  

hab hier schon recht viele verschiede versionen gehört.


----------



## stuk (9. März 2013)

3fach und "richtige" Kefü  passt irgendwie nie richtig.
da ich mein AM zum touren nutze und auch im Flachland richtig nachtretten möchte, kann ich auf mein dreifach leider nicht verzichten


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2013)

Bionicon funzt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. März 2013)

ach moment, funzt NUR 3 fach nicht? lässt sich ausmachen woran es liegt?


----------



## stuk (9. März 2013)

jau ging um 3fach und Kefü
Kettenlänge,Kettenlinie und Durchmesser der Kettenblätter vertragen sich nicht mit der normalen Kefü, die es ehr kompakter mag und wenn man dann noch gut schalten möchte bleibt nur die c-guide oder keine Führung oder eben 2fach. Aber die c-guide hat das Kettenschlagen abgeschaltet und in 12Monaten hat sie bisher bei mir ihren Job sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> 3fach und "richtige" Kefü  passt irgendwie nie richtig.
> da ich mein AM zum touren nutze und auch im Flachland richtig nachtretten möchte, kann ich auf mein dreifach leider nicht verzichten



Vielleicht solltest Du fürs Flachland auf ein Rennrad umsteigen...??...erreicht man doch mit 36/11 schon an die 30 km/h.


----------



## stuk (9. März 2013)

hmm... ein RR wäre das LETZTE
aber wie gesagt auf meinen Hometrails brauche ich den Druck vom großen Blatt


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. März 2013)

dann mach doch das kleine ab...


----------



## tommi101 (10. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du fürs Flachland auf ein Rennrad umsteigen...??...erreicht man doch mit 36/11 schon an die 30 km/h.



Theoretisch sogar 35,9 km/h bei 85 Kurbelumdrehung pro Minute.
Bei 42/11 kommt man auf knapp 42 km/h. 
Wer das mit dicken Pellen ala Fat Albert oder Minion im Flachland über eine Minute voll treten kann, dem zolle ich schon meinen höchsten Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. März 2013)

chuck norris macht das, dadurch entsteht die erdrotation!


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Lenkerband ist doch langweilig. Ich fahr dazu immer in die Fränkische und schneid mir ein Stück Continentalreifen, eines dort einheimischen Fahrers, als Trophäe raus. Das jeweils aktuelle Stück bring ich immer dann als Schutz an und laß es von der Kette auspeitschen
> Und meine Maxxisreifen dürfen dabei zusehen
> 
> G.



Der ist geil Jörg

 @guru39

Rainer, denk dran Ein paar Berge müssen wir schon hoch, bevor wir es uns richtig geben
Ich hoffe nur, dass wir Glück mit dem Wetter haben und keins der Kinder krank wird
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## OldSchoolMen (10. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> So noch nicht ganz fertig....bin mir auch mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz noch nicht so sicher! Sonst weiss ich aber genau warum ich zu N zurück gekommen bin.....



Was ist für eine Rahmenfarbe ?? - titan elox


----------



## Spletti (10. März 2013)

jes


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2013)

so ein geiles baik!

wieso war ich nur zu geizig für titan elox


----------



## Martin1508 (10. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> so ein geiles baik!
> 
> wieso war ich nur zu geizig für titan elox



Weil dein Raw auch super ist.


----------



## tommi101 (10. März 2013)

....und er das Argon AM sicher noch bestellen wird 
Gell Doktore..?


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2013)

dann hätte doch das helius keine daseinsberechtigung mehr


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. März 2013)

Spätestens nachdem es mir bei der vorletzten Ausfahrt die c.guide abgerissen und die Kette von unten an der Kettenstrebe und Kettenblättern vorbei nach oben durchgedrückt hat, sodass ich die Kette öffnen musste um sie wieder nach unten zu bekommen bin ich sehr glücklich über mein RAW. (Monstersatz) Es sind ein paar Macken in der Strebe - Elox wäre bereits beim Teufel. Aber jetzt nur ein bisschen mit Stahlwolle drüber rubbeln und man sieht so gut wie nix mehr....

Ansonsten ist Titan schon sehr schön - wenn es so ein helles Titan ist zumindest....


----------



## applelepticer (10. März 2013)

HEY NICOLAI Begeisterte,

mich hat es nun auch gepackt. Nachdem ich mich von meinen Litevilles verabschiedet habe, soll es wohl oder übel so sein

....möchte mir einen Nicolai Helium AM Rahmen in Größe "L" bei 183cm Körpergröße aufbauen. Außerdem bevorzuge ich ein 1.5 Zoll Steuerrohr...
Zustand sollte gepflegt und ohne technische Mängel sein.

Alternativ:
Helius AFR in "L" RAW oder schwarz
Helius AM in "L" in schwarz, titan eloxal

für Hinweise und Angebote bin ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (10. März 2013)

applelepticer schrieb:


> ...Nachdem ich mich von meinen Litevilles verabschiedet habe



Macht nix....wir nehmen hier jeden auf! 

Herzlich willkommen also.....hast Du schon mal bei Nicolai angerufen? Eventuell haben die ja einen da, der nicht in der Stocklist aufgeführt ist. 
Glaube User Nippes hat auch kurzfristig einen aus dem Hut gezaubert bekommen.....richtig??

Oder sie wissen einen der N-Premiumhändler der noch einen hat.
Da fällt mir gerade ein: 

http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/for-sale

Leider mit 1 1/8" Steuerrohr.....aber auch da vielleicht mal anrufen.



Ich war letzte Woche mal wieder in den heiligen Hallen im QLF.....es ist jedes mal die wahre Freude.


----------



## applelepticer (10. März 2013)

Hey tommi101,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe! Werd mich mal kümmern!

Gruß


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2013)

applelepticer schrieb:


> HEY NICOLAI Begeisterte,
> 
> mich hat es nun auch gepackt. Nachdem ich mich von meinen Litevilles verabschiedet habe, soll es wohl oder übel so sein
> 
> ...



hi,

schau mal bei ebay kleinanzeigen!
da ist ein titan eloxierter helius am rahmen nagelneu zu einem fairen preis drin!
aktuelles model in L mit 1.5" steuerrohr.
leider ist das extra love gedöhnse purple  kann man aber tauschen oder raw machen oder umeloxieren.

mfg


----------



## stuk (10. März 2013)

applelepticer schrieb:


> HEY NICOLAI Begeisterte,
> 
> mich hat es nun auch gepackt. Nachdem ich mich von meinen Litevilles verabschiedet habe, soll es wohl oder übel so sein
> 
> ...



herzlich willkommen,
sicher das du ein L brauchst? Hast du mal ne Probefahrt gemacht?
Bin 182 und M past mir super!
mfg


----------



## rebirth (10. März 2013)

die M kisten sind doch voll kurz ^^


----------



## oldrizzo (10. März 2013)

bei 183 würde ich auch eher m probieren.


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2013)

bin 1,85 und mir ist das M definitiv zu kurz!
müsste da einen vorbau > 70mm fahren, das wär mir am enduro zu viel. ist ja kein cc hardtail.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. März 2013)

Bin 1.89m und fahre das "L" mit 70er Vorbau...das ist noch ganz Ok.
1cm mehr Reach am "L" wäre perfekt...bei gleichem Radstand...


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2013)

ich bin auch 1,86m lang bei einer schrittlänge von 86cm. fahre das AM in M mit 70mm vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. März 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich bin auch 1,86m lang bei einer schrittlänge von 86cm. fahre das AM in M mit 70mm vorbau.



Holla, das wär mir aber nun wirklich viel zu kurz. Hatte lange mit dem Gedanken an XL gespielt aber dann hat die Wendigkeit (Radstand) den Ausschlag gegeben. Bei "M" würde ich mit dem Knie an den Lenker stossen...


----------



## RandyAndy (10. März 2013)

Hihi. jetzt geht die Diskussion wieder los...
Der Forumtrend geht doch zu S ab 1,80m.

Wie auch immer. ich fahr mit 1,81m ein L. Und der Hammer: ich lebe noch!


----------



## dr.juggles (10. März 2013)

und ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn das oberrohr beim L noch n cm länger wäre 

aber eigentlich sollten sie wirklich nur noch S rahmen anbieten.


----------



## evel (16. März 2013)

Schaut euch mal das Angebot auf Ebay an und lest die Beschreibung durch.
"Rahmen Nummer weggeschliffen"
Das liest man als auch schon beklauter Nicolai Besitzer doch echt gern

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nicolai-MTB-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item41718b03b1


----------



## ssiemund (16. März 2013)

evel schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal das Angebot auf Ebay an und lest die Beschreibung durch.
> "Rahmen Nummer weggeschliffen"
> Das liest man als auch schon beklauter Nicolai Besitzer doch echt gern
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nicolai-MTB-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item41718b03b1


Also es gehört schon eine ganze Portion Unverschämtheit dazu sowas anzubieten. Nicht nur das die Nummer wohl gerade erst abgeschliffen wurde, sondern das auch der Rahmen noch als "ungepurtzt" verkauft wird sagt so einiges über den Verkäufer, unglaublich 
Stephan


----------



## Kontragonist (16. März 2013)

Öhm, seh ich das falsch, oder ist die Nummer vom Hinterbau perfekt zu erkennen? Reicht das nicht für eine Rückverfolgung, wer den Rahmen mal gekauft hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (16. März 2013)

Ich war wegen dem Rahmen schon mal mit Vinc in Kontakt (die Auktion ist ja schon was her, wurde auch hier im Forum diskutiert).
Der Rahmen ist nicht als gestohlen gemeldet und Nicolai kennt durch die Hinterbaunummer auch die Rahmennummer... insofern erstmal alles korrekt.


----------



## antique (16. März 2013)

Der Rahmen stammt von der Verwertungsstelle eines österreichischen Gerichts. 
Es kann sich um ein beschlagnahmten oder sonstwie sichergestellten Rahmen  handeln. 
Der Anbieter ist relativ wortkarg und gibt auch bei einer Besichtigung vor Ort nur ganz wenige Informationen preis. Der Verkäufer hat sich auf Verwertungsfälle spezialisiert und kauft vom Bundesheer, Wehrmacht, Zoll, Polizei und ähnlichen Stellen Waren auf. Manche Sachen sind Occasionen - andere Sachen sind nicht das Geld wert für die er die Sachen anbietet. Herkunftsnachweis kann der Anbieter mittels Kopie seiner Rechnung der Verwahrstelle führen. 

Ist wohl ähnlich wie bei den Zollauktionen in Deutschland. 

Trotzdem würde ich persönlich so einen Rahmen nicht haben wollen. Den Ärger den ein geklautes Radl verursacht würde wie ein Alptraum über dem neuen Besitzer schweben.


----------



## sluette (16. März 2013)

antique schrieb:


> ... Der Verkäufer ... kauft vom ... *Wehrmacht*, ... und ähnlichen Stellen Waren auf. ...



scheint ja ein sympathischer Geselle zu sein...


----------



## chirsopherus (18. März 2013)

N'Abend zusammen,

hab jetzt auch meinen Helius AM Rahmen gebraucht bekommen. Linke Sitzstrebe ist minimalst verzogen. Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen damit sowas bei Nicolai einzeln nach zu bestellen bzw. was das kostet?


----------



## psc1 (18. März 2013)

Das sollte kein Problem sein. Ruf doch am Besten mal bei N an.


----------



## Fledermausland (18. März 2013)

Ist die Sitz-Druckstrebe wirklich verzogen, oder stehen die beiden Druckstreben nur nicht im gleichen Abstand zum Sitzrohr. Da gab es hier auch schon mal eine Diskussion meine ich. Kannste  bei Nicolai aber auf jeden Fall nachbestellen. Lässt sich der Hinterbau denn "reibungslos" bewegen?


----------



## chirsopherus (19. März 2013)

Der Abstand zum Sattelrohr sieht gut aus. Man sieht nur, dass die Sitzstrebe nen Kinck hat. Nen wirklich kleinen. Muss man schon 5* hinschauen.
Kann das auch leider nicht testen, da ich erst Ende des Monats die restlichen Teile bekomme. Beim einfedern mit der Hand sind aber keine merklichen WiderstÃ¤nde zu spÃ¼ren.
Ich warte mal auf den Einbau des Hinterrads. Dann kann ich an den Kettestreben ja sauber nachmessen, ob der Hinterbau merklich verzogen ist. Sollte dem so sein werde ich mich mal bei Nicolai melden. Was tippt ihr denn was sowas kostet (will ja alles gut geplant sein  ). Bin vorlÃ¤ufig mal von 200 -250â¬ ausgegangen...


----------



## Fledermausland (19. März 2013)

Für eine Duckstrebe wird das eingeplante Geld wohl reichen...


----------



## wavekiter (19. März 2013)

wenn die strebe nur verzogen ist, aber nicht strukturell beschaedigt, kann sie gerichtet werden (bei Nicolai), eine neue ist nicht notwendig


----------



## wavekiter (19. März 2013)

bei meinem am rahmen war die strebe auch asymmetrisch, wurde von nicolai anstandslos perfekt gerichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chirsopherus (19. März 2013)

Da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht... Allerdings bleibt dann die Delle halt noch. Die kleine unebenheit die das sonst so stabile ei doch kaputt gehen lässt. Ich schau erstmal wie das mit eingebauten laufrädern aussieht. da kann ich die auswirkungen besser erkennen. hoffe aber man merkt da nix von. wie gesagt. man sieht es kaum. nur wenn man sich halt grade nen neuen (gebrauchten) rahmen geholt hat und den stundenlang bewundert


----------



## trailterror (19. März 2013)

Delle?
Stell evtl mal ein bild rein


----------



## stuk (29. März 2013)

Jetzt mit Reverb und mal wieder mit Luftdämpfer. Weichere Feder für meinen Coil ist bestellt. Mal sehen was ich dann wirklich fahre. Wenn ich die max. Sattelhöhe gefunden habe wird der Reverbzug noch besser verlegt und es kommt noch ein Schraubwürger von Tune dazu.
Derzeit 15.2 Kilo mit Coil 500g mehr.....egal


----------



## dr.juggles (29. März 2013)

top!


----------



## sluette (29. März 2013)

@ Stuk: dein Kiste ist immer noch Top  und das einzigste was es für mich zu pimpen gäbe wäre ne schwarze Race M4 Evo und schwarze Pedalen. Aber ich glaube das ist highend pimping wenn's sparschwein zu platzen droht 
Und wegen Dämpfer habe ich noch einen Tip nach meinen ganzen Test's: der aktuelle Monarch Plus R oder RC ist ne Ansage und kommt fast an meinen DHX Coil. Momentan weiss ich nicht welchen ich einbauen soll.


----------



## wowbagger (29. März 2013)

Tiptop Gerät stuk!


----------



## stuk (30. März 2013)

Danke danke

   @sluette: Dämpfer:ich bin mit dem RS Kage eigentlich zufrieden aber die Feder war nun zu straff und der DHX-Air fühlt sich im Moment echt klasse an. mal sehen wo das wieder endet...danke für den weiteren Tip
Bremse: die neue schwarze Hope ist bestellt, kommt aber mit blau gepimmt ans Damenrad meiner Freundin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oder ich zock ihr sie...:
Bei den Pedalen dachte ich mir, wenn ich schon silberne Bremsen habe, ziehe ich das auf der "unteren Linie" mit den Pedalen weiter durch. Oben dann die Linie Steuersatz/Spacer-Sattelklemme in Rot.


----------



## sluette (30. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> oder ich zock ihr sie...:



das wäre mir ne Sünde wert. Ist zwar OffTopic, aber... Hast du die Race oder Tech geordert? Falls erstere wäre ich gespannt wie dein Urteil zu deiner Tech ausfällt.


----------



## stuk (30. März 2013)

wird ne tech evo....
eigentlich würde meine freundin sogar lieber ne silberne haben wollen, aber mit blau haben wir sie zu der schwarzen überredet...zocken wäre jetzt gemein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2013)

deine silberne mit ihren blauen teilen?


----------



## stuk (31. März 2013)

wird dann zu unrhig. RAW mit Bundelox mögen wir nicht.
meins bleibt jetzt so wie es ist.


----------



## BikeWastl (8. April 2013)

Hi,
ich muss auch mal mein neues Schätzchen vorstellen!
Laut Personenwaage 14,8kg.
Das mit der KeFü funzt aber leider irgendwie nicht, liegt das an dem Standard SLX Kettenblatt? Ich bekomme es einfach nicht Schleiffrei außer ich setze den Top und Lower Guide entsprechend rauf...
Achja Verbesserungsvorschläge sind willkommen.
Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## dr.juggles (8. April 2013)

rahmen von ebay kleinanzeigen?


----------



## BikeWastl (8. April 2013)

Jup...das violett sieht in "echt" garnet so schlecht aus...geiles Bike...liegt schön satt auf´n Trail!


----------



## reflux (20. April 2013)

fährt hier jemand nen vector hlr am AM und
kann mir mal die einstellungen zum vergleichen mitteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (20. April 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> rahmen von ebay kleinanzeigen?


 hab ich auch gedacht, er hat ihn mir vor der Nase weggeschnappt 
Aber schönes Bike, gratuliere
Stephan


----------



## stuk (21. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fand die c-guide  ein Jahr lang ja wirklich klasse als kefü für 3fach.
Aber gestern ist sie am Damenrad ohne ersichtlichen Grund abgerissen. 
OK, der Grund ist ein 1mm schwacher Befestigungssteg für die Kabelbinderhalterung, der wohl ausgehärtet ist !!!
Zum Glück waren wir noch nicht auf dem Trail und das Schaltwerk und weiters wurden nicht beschädigt.
Meine C-guide ist jetzt auch nicht mehr am AM. Diese Sollbruchstelle ist mir doch zu gefährlich und wenn das Teil bricht, haut man sich vielleicht noch das Schaltwerk,Speichen, oder sonst was hin. Mit einem 3. Kabelbinder in der Mitte zu sichern wäre eine Option ist mir dann aber doch zu blöd, zumal der Käfig dann nicht mehr sauber schwingen kann.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2013)

@stuk
 seit der erfindung dieser hässlichen kefü war ich gegen das teil


----------



## rebirth (21. April 2013)

Das teil sieht "hingepfuscht" aus. Das das teil so beliebt ist wundert mich eh...


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2013)

Seit 2x10 und Shadow Plus ist es wieder ab. Davor mit 3x9 fand ich das Teil unauffällig und in der Funktion als ausreichend.


----------



## lakekeman (21. April 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fand die c-guide  ein Jahr lang ja wirklich klasse als kefü für 3fach.
> Aber gestern ist sie am Damenrad ohne ersichtlichen Grund abgerissen.
> ...



Ist mir exakt auch so passiert, Bionicon hat mir dann kostenlos neues Befestigungsmaterial geschickt.

Finde ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch und auch nicht so überraschend dass nach 1 Jahr Nutzung ein dünnes Plastikteil reißt, zumal da ja permanent gut Zug durch die Kette drauf kommt.

Wie du schon geschrieben hast kann man die Führung einfach mit nem weiteren lockeren Kabelbinder sichern, damit im Ernstfall nix passiert.
Wird ja auch von Bionicon empfohlen 

Aber gut, jeder wie er will


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. April 2013)

Das mit dem zus. Kabelbinder ind er Mitte ist tatsächlich eine gute Idee....werde ich beim nächsten Ausritt mal befestigen.

Mir ist sie (v.2) in 1,5 Jahren jetzt nur ein mal abgerissen, weil die sich bei dem Mistwetter die ganze Zeit mit Matsch vollgesetzt hatte. Das war wohl zuviel. Dass die bei Defekt das Schaltwerk beschädigt wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Das ist IMHO doch zu flexibel aufgehängt und die C.guide wiegt ja nix.

Hier noch am "alten" Wildcard:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1104745?in=set


Und jetzt auf nach Overath zum Trails shredden....


----------



## rebirth (21. April 2013)

Hey leute. Kurze Frage: Hat hier jemand nen "Custom" Rahmen, sprich z.B. Größe L mit nem M sitzrohr? Hat das Aufpreis gekostet?

Grüße


----------



## dr.juggles (21. April 2013)

hab L mit M sitzrohr.
waren 70 oder 80 euro.

mfg


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2013)

Das ding lässt mir keine ruhe....ein kumpel macht mir dick den stress: "material wurde abgetragen....->schwachstelle des rahmens...bruchgefahr usw"

Ich denk, ja es ist net weiter schlimm.....

Was meint ihr? Schwachstelle oder so stabil wie eh und je?

Ach ja wie ists passiert...? Beim fahren hats mir ne eisenstange (rund/5mm durchmesser) hinten durchgezogen.....es handelt sich um die linke sitzstrebe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2013)

sag mal deinem kumpel das er keine ahnung hat


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2013)

Das wollt ich hörn 

Also kein grund zur sorge und einzig und allein nur optisch?


----------



## Martin1508 (25. April 2013)

Moin, ich habe in beiden Druckstreben die Geburtsdaten meiner Kinder eingraviert. Die Gravur ist deutlich tiefer als dein Kratzerchen. Sie doof aus aber ist meiner Meinung nach völlig ungefährlich. Würde da Artur beipflichten. Gruß


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2013)

Danke!


----------



## sluette (25. April 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> ->schwachstelle des rahmens...bruchgefahr usw"



Der Rahmen ist Schrott, unfahrbar, absoluter Wahnsinn damit weiter zufahren! Wahrscheinlich bricht er zeitnah unter seinem eigenen Gewicht zusammen... 
Schick ihn mir, Ich wÃ¼rde ihn kostenfrei entsorgen ððð


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Das ding lässt mir keine ruhe....ein kumpel macht mir dick den stress: "material wurde abgetragen....->schwachstelle des rahmens...bruchgefahr usw"
> 
> Ich denk, ja es ist net weiter schlimm.....
> 
> ...



Respekt! Hast du ein Elektronenrastermikroskop um solche Bilder zu machen? Indiz ist wenn der Rahmen anfängt ungewohnte Geräusche zu machen..... Vorsicht!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. April 2013)

Da muss schon ein Panzer drüber fahren, bevor das bricht...


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2013)

servus! Brauchts fürs Helius nen "speziellen" IS/PM Bremsenadapter hinten? Bremse ist eine Elixir 9 und Adapter ist ein +40. Der Bremssattel streift an der scheibe und lässt sich nicht mehr weiter richtung rad drehen/drücken. Ich müsste mit Beilagscheiben arbeiten...


----------



## trailterror (26. April 2013)

nochmals danke für die meinungen. Hab gut geschlafen 
 @sluette

Die adresse bräucht ich noch!
 @Guru

Bild ist vom apple telefon  siehst du's etwa kritischer? (Nicht nur den geraden kratzer, auch die "nagespuren")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (26. April 2013)

@trailterror: Tststs, immer diese unsauberen Zitierer... In diesem Teil des Forums war ich aber immerhin noch nie


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2013)

^^^ehhhhh RAUS HIER ! 

es gibt nur einen Guru.....


----------



## sluette (26. April 2013)

Neue Sommerreifen für's Mofa:


----------



## stuk (26. April 2013)

jau schöne kiste
was genau ist das für ein Reifen vorne?

werde auch bald von Schwalbe zu Maxxis wechseln.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2013)

Die Reifenkombi scheint sich durchzusetzen. Fahr ich auch seit 1,5 Jahren

 @Stuck: Der Minion DHF CC in 2.5er Breite und Super Tacky 42a....Gewicht um die 900g Richtung minus.

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. April 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Neue Sommerreifen für's Mofa:



Ich find dat Moppet ja geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (26. April 2013)

VR: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 Supertacky EXO 925g 
HR: Maxxis Ardent 2.4 EXO 855g 

Den Ardent bin ich letzten Sommer schon vorne und hinten gefahren. Am VR ist der aber Shit, besonders wenn's anfängt feucht zu werden. Bei Nässe kannst du am besten absteigen. Hinten war er immer Top. Bin gespannt wie der Minion sich nun schlägt. Wollte eigentlich den Highroller 2 nehmen, aber der ist ja noch schwerer...


----------



## stuk (26. April 2013)

danke


----------



## trailterror (26. April 2013)

Jaja meinte natürlich unseren guru(39) 

Super helius sluette....Der HR2 wiegt in der ST variante in 2.4 um die 1100gr. Ist aber tip top. Der minion ist fürn sommer aber tatsächtlich ne überlegeung wert..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. April 2013)

Ich warte ja sehnlichst auf die Rubber Queen in der Protection Variante. Bin mit dem MKII ganz zufrieden für AM/Enduro und Pannenleistung, könnte aber etwas mehr Grip haben. Die neue RQ könnte das leisten.


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> nochmals danke für die meinungen. Hab gut geschlafen
> @sluette
> 
> Die adresse bräucht ich noch!
> ...



Ne, dat passt.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich warte ja sehnlichst auf die Rubber Queen in der Protection Variante. Bin mit dem MKII ganz zufrieden für AM/Enduro und Pannenleistung, könnte aber etwas mehr Grip haben. Die neue RQ könnte das leisten.



Lieferfrist verlängert auf Anfang Juni.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ne, dat passt.



woooow  die 2 Tage im Ruhrpott haben dich wohl geprägt.


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2013)

sehr schönes Moped  wenn du es mal verschenken willst, sag einfach Bescheid


----------



## trailterror (26. April 2013)

@sluette

Hast du eigentlich ein 50er oder 65er havoc verbaut?


----------



## sluette (26. April 2013)

50er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. April 2013)

...."Auf 142mm Hinterbau, 180mm Postmount und EinfÃ¤delhilfe musst du nun an Helius AC, Helius AC 650, Helius AC 29er, sowie Helius TB nicht mehr verzichten. FÃ¼r einen Aufpreis von 100â¬ kÃ¶nnen die 2013er Helius Rahmen nun mit 142x12mm Heck und PM180mm bestellt werden".....

http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php


Das war ja alles voraussehbar.....aber auch das AM??


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2013)

Glaub am AM wird nix mehr gefeilt.


----------



## sluette (28. April 2013)

Die Frage ist ob die Druckstreben vom aktuellen AC am AM passen. Habe ich schon an Vinc gestellt, aber noch nix gehört.


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2013)

ists normal das ich beilagsscheiben unter dem IS/PM Bremsenadapter brauche? Ohne die Scheiben streift der Adapter seitlich an der Bremsscheibe, und das ohne Beläge.


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2013)

Hope Bremse?


----------



## rebirth (29. April 2013)

Avid elixir.


----------



## trailterror (29. April 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob die Druckstreben vom aktuellen AC am AM passen. Habe ich schon an Vinc gestellt, aber noch nix gehört.




Willst du an deinem modell auf 142/12 und PM nachrüsten? Wäre das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## sluette (29. April 2013)

Das ist halt die Frage. Die Druckstreben vom alten AC schienen auf jeden Fall die gleichen wie beim AM zu sein. 
Wegen 142er Achsbreite und PM habe ich Vinc letztes Jahr direkt angeschrieben als die News zum ION16 kamen. Damals gab's keine Aussage ob's und wann's für's Helius kommt.
Ob ich umrüsten würde ist fraglich, ich würde mal von 250-300 Investition ausgehen und da ich das AM wahrscheinlich nur noch dieses Jahr fahre, wäre es mir momentan zu teuer.


----------



## trailterror (29. April 2013)

Ok. Sie wissen es wohl selbst noch nicht 

Was wirds Argon oder Ion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (9. Mai 2013)

Update vom AM!









VG Roland


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2013)

Sau stark!
Zweitbestes AM ever


----------



## Green Epic (9. Mai 2013)

Ein Richtig geiles Teil


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Mai 2013)

Konsequente Farbgebung...gefällt....


----------



## CYBO (9. Mai 2013)

Merci



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sau stark!
> Zweitbestes AM ever


Welches ist das schönste? Weil deines ist es nicht Sepp


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Mai 2013)

marshguard funzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (9. Mai 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> marshguard funzt?



Hervorragend!


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich mag die Klingel!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Mai 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Klingel!



Ich hab die gleiche....


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich hab die gleiche....



Voll mainstream!


----------



## rebirth (9. Mai 2013)




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> marshguard funzt?



Sowas von unnötig das teil.


----------



## ssiemund (9. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Sowas von unnötig das teil.


für Schönwetterfahrer trifft das vollkommen zu


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> für Schönwetterfahrer trifft das vollkommen zu



aber sowas von...


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. Mai 2013)

dachte ich mir auch gerade...


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Mai 2013)

Sattelpositionen sind bei beiden Rädern mehr als merkwürdig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Mai 2013)

bei welchen?


----------



## Spletti (17. Mai 2013)

Hi,

hat einer ne Idee welchen Vorbau ich mir ranschrauben kann? Irgendwie wollen die, die ich gesehen hab, mir nicht gefallen. Den Megaforce 2 find ich ganz ok aber ich weiß nicht ob er mir in 50mm gefällt....

ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Ideen


----------



## rebirth (17. Mai 2013)

ich hab den Megaforce in 40mm, kannst ja ma die optik checken.


----------



## Spletti (17. Mai 2013)

sieht eig garnicht so lang aus....hmmm


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Mai 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat einer ne Idee welchen Vorbau ich mir ranschrauben kann? Irgendwie wollen die, die ich gesehen hab, mir nicht gefallen. Den Megaforce 2 find ich ganz ok aber ich weiß nicht ob er mir in 50mm gefällt....
> 
> ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Ideen



Moin, geh mal beim Guru auf die Seite. Der hat am Ion 16 nen Megaforce 2. ich glaub 40 oder 50mm. Gibt es auf jeden Fall nen Bild. Gruss


----------



## trailterror (17. Mai 2013)

Hope, Straitline und Thomson find ich ganz schick....


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat einer ne Idee welchen Vorbau ich mir ranschrauben kann? Irgendwie wollen die, die ich gesehen hab, mir nicht gefallen. Den Megaforce 2 find ich ganz ok aber ich weiß nicht ob er mir in 50mm gefällt....
> 
> ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Ideen



Mega Force 2 in 40mm.


----------



## Triple F (17. Mai 2013)

Thomson :thumbup:


----------



## Spletti (17. Mai 2013)

der thomson x4 sieht, wenn ich ihn mir länger anschaue ganz cool aus.

btw hab ich das richtig abgepeilt das der syntace nur für 1 1/8 Steuerrohre ist und für mich damit ausfällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2013)

Da hast was falsch verstanden Spletti, deine Gabel hat oben 1 1/8.


----------



## Spletti (17. Mai 2013)

ty rainer! ok ich muss mir jetzt nochmal einige andere anschauen.... ich tu mich da echt schwer mit entscheiden^^ danke @all


----------



## barbarissima (18. Mai 2013)

Dann werf ich mal den Vorbau von Enve in den Ring


----------



## acmatze (18. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## stuk (20. Mai 2013)

so frisch geputzt und mit neuen Reifen. Habe bei einem Testrad (Trek slash) diese dünneren Maxxis besser und direkter empfunden als meine alten 2.4er Schwalbe FA.
Gabeltunig mit verändertes Innenleben von C3 (endlich soft, nicht bockig aber im Federweg stehend) und noch (mal wieder) mit Coil-Dämpfer.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Mai 2013)

stuk wie fandest du das slash im vergleich zum helius am?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (20. Mai 2013)

Das Slash ist ein super Bike: laufruhiger, schneller aber nicht ganz zu wendig wie mein AM mit dem "alten" steilen Lenkwinkel. 
Gefahren bin ich es weil meins grade zum service war und ich wissen wollte wie ich mit modernen Luftgabeln (36er Float) klar komme. Bin noch immer kein Freund von Luftgabeln (abtauchen beim Bremsen) 
War froh als ich mein AM wieder hatte, aber mit ein wenig Einfahrtzeit würde mir ein Trek auch zusagen. Dann aber ehr ein Remedy mit 160er Gabel getunt. Den Trek-Hinterbau halte ich schon länger für den besten.

PS: haben ja auch ein Trek-Fuel als Damen-trail-bike im Haushalt.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Mai 2013)

rein optisch gefallen mir die scratch/slash am besten

leider bin ich mit der geo/handling vom helius mehr als zufrieden


----------



## stuk (27. Mai 2013)

und neue pedale:






eigentlich wollte ich nie was von sixpack verbauen. aber da die jungs aus meinem bikeshop über jahre gute erfahrung mit diesen pedalen gemacht haben und mich der grip,form und die flache bauweise überzeugt hat, sind es nun die icon al geworden.
warum silber? weil sie nicht so schnell runtergerockt aussehen und schön zu den bremsen passen.

Die spank spike pedale in grau stehen nun bald zum verkauf


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2013)

Endlich hab ich mich mal dazu durchgerungen 

Ist zwar gebastel und unsicher obs reibungslos läuft.
Testfahrt steht noch aus. Sage und schreibe 640gr gewichtsersparnis 
Der bock müsst jetzt bei ca 14,7kg liegen


----------



## chrisle (5. September 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat einer ne Idee welchen Vorbau ich mir ranschrauben kann? Irgendwie wollen die, die ich gesehen hab, mir nicht gefallen. Den Megaforce 2 find ich ganz ok aber ich weiß nicht ob er mir in 50mm gefällt....
> 
> ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Ideen


 
hab den megaforce 2 in 50mm.
hatte den vorher sogar in 30mm dran, aber das ist bergauf "unfahrbar" --> viel zu unruhig! 
bin mit dem teil total zufrieden und die optik ist top.
habe leider kein foto mit 50mm...aber so sah es mit 30 aus


----------



## softbiker (5. September 2013)

Ich wäre für den chromag ranger-stem 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/747612


----------



## kephren23 (5. September 2013)

nach 4 Monaten wird er sich doch entschieden haben oder?


----------



## Spletti (5. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> nach 4 Monaten wird er sich doch entschieden haben oder?



ja ich hab seit einiger zeit auch den MF 2 in 50mm. Ist zwar net billig aber bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (5. September 2013)

Berichte mal bitte, ob das gut funktioniert 



trailterror schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich mich mal dazu durchgerungen
> 
> Ist zwar gebastel und unsicher obs reibungslos läuft.
> Testfahrt steht noch aus. Sage und schreibe 640gr gewichtsersparnis
> Der bock müsst jetzt bei ca 14,7kg liegen


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2013)

Mach ich parkplatztest  soweit ok.

Trailgeheize folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. September 2013)

Erste ausfahrt:

Etwas umgewöhnung nötig, da man jetzt die ganze kassette hinten häufiger durchschaltet als bei 2x10. Hier merkt man dass sogar nur 10 gänge ne ganze menge sind  dennoch bei meiner kombi ist nix mit 45kmh auf waldautobahnen auf der geraden zu fahrn, war aber von vornherein klar und auch so geplant und wir nicht benötigt. Dafür hab ich nach wie vor mein geliebtes und benötigtes rettungsritzel.

Mei meinem schwersten gang (26-11) läufts noch net rund. Da muss ich noch mal kucken. Der rest schaltet sich einwandfrei. Gut, die gänge beim general lee adapter schalten nicht ganz so flüssig und man muss den trigger mit etwas gefühl wirklich souverän durchdrücken; hat mich aber nicht weiter gestört. Die grösseren sprünge bei den ritzeln hinten raus sind für mich null störend. Auch hier schalt ich manchmal beim runterschalten noch 2 gänge miteinander...
Kettenschräglauf bei den extremitäten der kassette gegeben aber nicht dramatisch.
Beim runterheizen (gut noch keine high speed schwarze WC strecke gefahren) weniger kettenschlagrn als davor mit dem umwerfer und unterer führung. Echt souverän leise und bisher noch keine spur von kette abfliegen.

Fazit: recht zufrieden  wobei ne komplett aufeinander abgestimmte lösung (xx1/xo1) wahrscheinlich noch nen ticken besser arbeitet. Aber für weniger als 1/3 des preises funzts ganz gut!


----------



## Martin1508 (6. September 2013)

Vor allem sieht es auch gut aus, so schwarz in schwarz.

Gruss


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (8. September 2013)

Ich würde an meinem Helius gern eine verstellbare Sattelstütze mit Remote-Versteller verbauen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob es möglich ist, in den unten Teil des Sattelrohrs ein Loch zu bohren?


----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

Ja das ist möglich!


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (8. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ja das ist möglich!



Gibt es dazu irgendwas offizielles von Nicolai, wo das Loch zu sitzen hat? Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

Wurde schon öfter hier gemacht, wurde auch offiziell von Seiten N kommuniziert!


Ich glaube so in etwa müsste das hinhauen:

Höhe ca 12cm von mitte tretlager

Durchmesser : ca.8mm

Erst mit einem kleinen Loch anfangen und immer weiter aufbohren.

Ohne Gewähr, vielleicht schreibt nochmal jemand etwas der es schon selbst gemacht hat, villeicht findest de ja was in der Suche.


----------



## rebirth (8. September 2013)

Wenn wir schon das thema haben: hat jemand diesen nuppsi der da original drin ist? hab meinen dank 400er Sattelstütze verloren...

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/27/wc/27wc912t8kg3/large_IMAG0165.jpg?0


----------



## Dutshlander (8. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon das thema haben: hat jemand diesen nuppsi der da original drin ist? hab meinen dank 400er Sattelstütze verloren...
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/27/wc/27wc912t8kg3/large_IMAG0165.jpg?0


Conrad Elektronik die haben sowas.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## rebirth (8. September 2013)

Danke für den Tip! 
(problem ist nur; die teile kosten 0,28 euro aber 5,95 euro versand )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (16. September 2013)

Update vom Helius:


----------



## chrisle (17. September 2013)

Schick, Farbkonzept konsequent durchgezogen


----------



## checkb (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich baue gerade mein neues gebrauchtes Helius auf und muss leider feststellen, dass mein SRAM Direct Mount Umwerfer zu weit oben sitzt und dadurch die Kette immer wieder abspringt.

Gibt es einen passenden DM Umwerfer für 36 Zähne ohne Bashguard oder muss ich auf einen herkömmlichen Umwerfer wechseln, damit es funktioniert?

Ich glaube der müsste passen: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...hne-.html?xtcr=20&xtmcl=umwerfer direct mount

Kann jemand meinen Link bestätigen?

checkb


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Oktober 2013)

High oder Low Direct Mount? Bei High den Shimano XTR, funzt ab 34 Zähne prima. Bei Low gibt es imho nur den SLX für 36 Zähne.


----------



## checkb (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke Tiger, leider keine Hilfe. Shimano passt bei Nicolai nicht, soweit mir bekannt und schon probiert.


----------



## rebirth (20. Oktober 2013)

checkb schrieb:


> passenden DM Umwerfer



gibts nicht. der dm von N ist aber auch nur passend gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (20. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> gibts nicht. der dm von N ist aber auch nur passend gemacht.



Heisst ich muss ein grösseres Blatt oder mit Bash fahren, damit das Ganze funktioniert?

checkb


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2013)

DM an meinem AC 29 is der größte Scheixx!

Haste ne Alternative?


----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2013)

Falls du einen rahmen mit DM umwerferbefestigung hast, dann brauchst du wohl den von N modifizierten sram umwerfer. Ist glaub ich nur irgendwo abgeflext. Der letzte schice war meiner nicht, nur bei schlamm und schnee hats hinten schnell zugesetzt


----------



## rebirth (20. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab den "originalen",  bearbeiteten X9 für 36T. Der funktioniert 100%ig seit anfang an. Fahre 22/32 damit.
Selbst total verschlammt oder/und mit tannennadeln übersäht...


----------



## checkb (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich baue jetzt einfach einen normalen Umwerfer ran und gut.

Danke für die Hilfe. 

checkb


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2013)

Das hatte mir vinc damals auch empfohlen...


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2013)

...entgegen der aus eigenem haus stammenden entwicklung?


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2013)

Yes.


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2013)

sehr wirr.....davon kann man nun halten was man will.


----------



## accutrax (21. Oktober 2013)

die erklärung dürfte die verwendung der direct-mount kompatiblen schwinge sein, laut katalog(..18years) wird die beim AC,AC650,AC29,ION14 und ION18 verwendet..und eben auch am inzwischen alten AM..
damit ergibt sich die option des "umgebauten" umwerfers oder..
da das AM kein versatz im sitzrohr hat geht eben auch der konventionelle umwerfer.
(zum glück..)

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann nur dazu raten, einen herkömmlichen Umwerfer mit Schelle am Sitzrohr zu verwenden, sofern das geht wie beim Helius.
Hatte beim ION 18 einen Nicolai-SRAM DM-Umwerfer und das ist wirklich suboptimal. was bin ich froh um den XX1-Antrieb...
Shimano SLX am Helius-Sitzrohr ist dagegen auch perfekt.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2013)

@accutrax

Ist klar, nur entwickelt man ne DM schwinge und rät dem kunden zum nicht gebrauch, da es nicht perfekt funktioniert...? Das versteh ich nicht.

Funzts nicht, dann haut man sie halt erstens net auf den markt und lässt sie zweitens schon gar nicht so lang bestehen.....?


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2013)

ich nehme an es ging eher drum wo ich sparen kann beim rahmenkauf. für mich ein deutlicher pluspunkt nicht zu sagen "unser DM umwerfer ist besser und den MUSST du haben..."


----------



## der-gute (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde die DM Lösung an meinem AC29 auch beschixxen, die kann so weit hinten nicht funktionieren!

Und ne andere Lösung gibts net (ausser XX1)


----------



## Bodenprobe (21. Oktober 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Helius AM liegen alle so um die 14-14,5 Kilo
> 
> Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass man eines über 15 kg bis 15,3 kg aufbauen kann
> 
> Schönes AM übrigens...



...kloar, mit ccdb und 36iger Fox gehts eigentlich nicht anders.
Will ja nicht jeder Komptomisse beim Fahwerk eingehen! ;-)


----------



## chrisle (21. Oktober 2013)

Klar geht das. Unter 15kg habe ich sogar mit Lyrik coil hinbekommen (und ccdb air, hope...). 
Mit 1x11 und Lyrik Solo Air dürfte ich bei max 14kg liegen. Ohne Kompromisse ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Oktober 2013)

Ähm, Kontext lesen hilft. Das war ein Scherz bezogen auf das Bike eines Users, daher auch die grinsenden Gesichter überall...


----------



## Bodenprobe (21. Oktober 2013)

Ähm...ja genau, überall Smileys...auch in meinem Beitrag.....


----------



## chrisle (22. Oktober 2013)

Verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe schon, nur noch Profis hier...

Ich gebe es so langsam auf...

Kontext war jetzt nicht so klar, oder...


----------



## checkb (2. November 2013)

Umwerfer Info: Der DM Umwerfer von Nicolai funzt perfekt am AM. 

Problem bei mir war, falsche Grösse. Ich habe jetzt einen 36 - 39er und der geht perfekt.  

Nochmals danke für die Anregungen hier.

checkb


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. November 2013)

Anbei mal ein aktuelles Foto (heute) von meinem AM.

Neu sind die Lyrik RC2DH von 2012, der Hope FR Vorbau (ersetzt den Spacerturm), 1-fach Antrieb mit SRAM 7 (S1400) Kurbel, die MRP Micro KeFü und die AVID X0 Trail-Bremse (noch ungekürzt).

*SUCHE* ein *Helius AM in XL*, PN an mich!!!


----------



## trailterror (13. November 2013)

Hey kalkhoffpink 

Willste dein L durchn XL ersetzen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hey kalkhoffpink
> 
> Willste dein L durchn XL ersetzen?



Genau, bin diese Saison ein wenig mehr ans "Hüpfen" gekommen und war 2x im Bikepark. Für beides ist ein wenig mehr Länge nicht zu verachten.
Mein L ist zwar schön wendig und verspielt und passt ganz gut zu den Trails die ich so fahre, aber ich denk das XL wird da nicht gleich zum Traktor mutieren, zumal der Radstand beim XL immer noch kürzer ist als bei manchem L-Bike.

Das neue "Kona Process 153" finde ich auch spannend, aber ich mag das AM total gern und würde es erst mal gerne weiter fahren...


----------



## der-gute (13. November 2013)

uiâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2013)

Recht steiler Lenkwinkel...

G.


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. November 2013)

Jetzt sollte es langsam fertig sein - vielleicht noch eine Marzocchi 55 EVO


----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2013)

So kann man´s lassen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. November 2013)

Sehr hübsch, wobei mir die Pedale zu schlank wären für die 5.10 Treter und ich steh auf fette Steuerrohre....


----------



## rebirth (18. November 2013)

Noch einer der den trend zu weißen griffen erkannt hat


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)




----------



## guru39 (18. November 2013)

superschön  auch die Bilder


----------



## Martin1508 (18. November 2013)

Vor allem richtig nobel ist die Bude. Dezent aber nur das feinste vom Feinen. CK, Reset, CCDB usw. Sehr lecker!

Grüße


----------



## kloetenkoem (18. November 2013)

@ alle: Danke, das freut mich! 

@ rebirth: aber hallo, besonders zu blau

 @ His Puffness: nun kann ich ruhen;-)


----------



## NoStyle (18. November 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Genau, bin diese Saison ein wenig mehr ans "Hüpfen" gekommen und war 2x im Bikepark. Für beides ist ein wenig mehr Länge nicht zu verachten.
> Mein L ist zwar schön wendig und verspielt und passt ganz gut zu den Trails die ich so fahre, aber ich denk das XL wird da nicht gleich zum Traktor mutieren, zumal der Radstand beim XL immer noch kürzer ist als bei manchem L-Bike.
> 
> Das neue "Kona Process 153" finde ich auch spannend, aber ich mag das AM total gern und würde es erst mal gerne weiter fahren...


Ich glaube auch dass Du mit einem AM in Größe XL besser bedient bist. Deine Cockpit-Höhe und Länge zeigt das relativ eindeutig. Den vermeintlich langen Radstand kannst Du immer mit dem Angleset etwas eindämmen, denn wenn der Rahmen etwas länger ist muss der Lenkwinkel eventuell nicht mehr flacher als angedacht sein.
Ansonsten hast Du jetzt ein TippTopp-Fahrwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (18. November 2013)

Dass Du mal so viel Liebe in den Aufbau eines Fullies hätte ich nie gedacht!!!
Einfach ein toller Aufbau.
Zerkratze die Lyrik nicht ; )


----------



## Assad (26. Dezember 2013)

Mal schnell fürs (ipad)Foto zusammengesteckt..
Helius AM in M, Lyrik Solo Air/Monarch Plus, XO Trail Bremsen, Reverb Stealth, Slr TT, Crossmax Enduro, Xtr 970 Kurbel, Xtr 1x10 Antrieb, Hope Pedale/Sattelklemme, Acros Steuersatz/Innenlager... sollte ja eigentlich ein low budget Aufbau werden


----------



## trailterror (26. Dezember 2013)

Sehr geil!

Raw?


----------



## Assad (26. Dezember 2013)

Danke! Natürlich raw


----------



## Motivatus (26. Dezember 2013)

Also ich kanns ja noch nich verkraften dass sie es aus dem Programm genommen haben...


----------



## rebirth (26. Dezember 2013)

Is doch egal, solang du deines nicht hergibst, oder?


----------



## trailterror (30. September 2014)

Moin Leude,

Was ändert sich nochmal wenn man den FW hinten beispielsweise vom grössten fw (oberstes loch) ins zweite loch von oben wechselt?

Lediglich der fw oder ändert sich auch was an der geo?

Wie geht man von statten? 
Löst man nur die hintere dämpferbefestigunsschraube und steckt sie um oder sollte man zusätzlich die lagervorspanneinheiten am umlenkhebel lösen?


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. September 2014)

Gute Frage, da schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. September 2014)

Also:

HR raus
Schraube Dämpfer raus
Dämpfer umhängen
Schraube durch 
Festziehen mit 12-14 Nm

Ich glaube, der Lenkwinkel wird marginal flacher aber die Ratio des Hinterbaus verändert sich positiv. Steht stabiler und dynamischer im Federweg

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (30. September 2014)

ok. danke. Klingt gut, wobei ich einen flacheren LW eigentlich nicht benötige…mmmhhhh...Sitzwinkel wird wohl dann auch flacher?


----------



## hoschi2007 (30. September 2014)

Ich bin der Meinung das sich der LW dadurch nicht verändert, da die Löcher am Umlenkhebel entsprechend angebracht wurden.


----------



## Assad (30. September 2014)

Hier mal in freier Wildbahn


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. September 2014)

Absolut geil !


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2014)

Stimmt.

G.


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2014)

Stimmt das es stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (30. September 2014)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das sich der LW dadurch nicht verändert, da die Löcher am Umlenkhebel entsprechend angebracht wurden.


 
Und ich meine doch:

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/08-Federwegseinstellung_traveladjustments_09.pdf

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (1. Oktober 2014)

@Martin 

Wie leicht/schwer geht das umhängen des dämpfers von statten?

Hatte die hintere schraube draussen (HR auch). Dämpfer lässt sich nicht bewegen....hab auch keine gewalt angewendet. Kann das lösen der umlenkhebelvorspanneinheiten den prozess erleichtern...?


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Oktober 2014)

Nö, eigentlich sollte das nicht der Fall sein. Bei mir geht das immer. Ich packe die Vorspanneinheit nicht an. Die obere Einheit ist auch für die Sensibilität verantwortlich. In der Regel ist sie nicht stramm eingestellt.

Schütz mal den Rahmen mit Tüchern und probiere es mit etwas Nachdruck

Gruss


----------



## lakekeman (1. Oktober 2014)

Wenn der ULH fest angezogen ist klemmt auch der Dämpfer ordentlich fest.
Wenn du die Drehpunkte am ULH löst kannst du den Dämpfer ganz leicht bewegen.


----------



## trailterror (1. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Danke!


----------



## AM_Heizer (1. Oktober 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> HR raus
> Schraube Dämpfer raus
> ...




Merci. Also kann man sagen dass das ganze etwas straffer bzw progressiver wird ? Bekomme ne neue Gabel und will mein AC im Zuge dessen mal mit 140/140 fahren.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Oktober 2014)

Jap!


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich frag mich obs (für mich) nicht besser ist einfach mehr luft in den dämpfer zu haun (in der 170er einstellung). Ich würd gern höher im federweg stehn und ein etwas direkteres und aktiveres fahrgefühl haben.
Dieses könnte man ja durch die fw's reduzierung bekommen, jedoch will ich keinen flacheren LW und SW und auch keinen längeren Radstand....

Wird denn überhaupt durch die fw'verstellung auch der SW flacher und der radstand (wegen dem flacheren LW) länger?


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2014)

Is die abflachung überhaupt messbar?


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2014)

Mit nem ordentlichen messwerkzeug wahrscheinlich schon....
Ist natürlich auch kopfsache dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (2. Oktober 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich frag mich obs (für mich) nicht besser ist einfach mehr luft in den dämpfer zu haun (in der 170er einstellung). Ich würd gern höher im federweg stehn und ein etwas direkteres und aktiveres fahrgefühl haben.
> Dieses könnte man ja durch die fw's reduzierung bekommen, jedoch will ich keinen flacheren LW und SW und auch keinen längeren Radstand....
> 
> Wird denn überhaupt durch die fw'verstellung auch der SW flacher und der radstand (wegen dem flacheren LW) länger?


 
Moin,

zu Punkt:

1. Probier es doch einfach aus. Luftdämpfer abstimmen is ja nun wirklich in 5 Minuten gemacht.
2. Ja, da es sich um ein starres Dreieck handelt, muss automatisch auch der Sitzwinkel mit dem Lenkwinkel flacher werden und auch der Radstand wird länger.
3. Wir bewegen uns hier nicht in 1 Grad Schritten, sondern weit darunter.
4. Denks nicht soviel nach, sondern mach einfach.

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (2. Oktober 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Denks nicht soviel nach, sondern mach einfach.
> 
> Grüße


----------



## wowbagger (2. Oktober 2014)

kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen! Umhängen und dann den richtigen Luftdruck in deinen Dämpfer!


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Oktober 2014)

..
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## trailterror (4. Oktober 2014)

..dämpfer umgesteckt, kurze runde gedreht.

Das AM ist echt spürbar vortriebseffizenter geworden. Fährt sich mit deutlich mehr pop, aktiver und steht tatsächtlich um einiges höher im FW. Zudem fühlt sich der sitzwinkel steiler an, da man nicht so im Sag abhängt....

Bleibt erst mal so


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Oktober 2014)

in welcher einstellung hast du es nun?
hatte meins immer in der 160er...war aber irgendwie weder mit monarch plus noch vivid air so richtig zufrieden :-(


----------



## trailterror (7. Oktober 2014)

Moin doc,
Ja im zweiten loch von oben.

Richtig schluckfreudig ist der hinterbau nicht, super sensibel krieg ich ihn auch nicht hin.

Sofamässig will ich den hinterbau auch gar net, das kann mein Rune besser.

Wie gesagt, find  den hinterbau egtl. nun vortriebsmässig gelungen und endlich versink ich net mehr im sag. Gibt auch gut feedback vom untergrund.

Vll könnte man noch mit nem coil dämpfer ein mini DH'ler aus dem AM machen


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Oktober 2014)

bestimmt gut mit coil...war im bp mit dem helius am immer sehr gerne...hat fast alle schandtaten mitgemacht


----------



## basti1984 (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo.. Habe ein altes gebrauchtes Helius AM gekauft (allerdings top in Schuss/sieht aus wie neu).. Es scheint komplett auf "stabilität" aufgebaut worden zu sein
Schaltwerk: Saint 2014er
Bremsen: Saint  (br-m820) 2014er
Laufräder: hope pro evo2/ stan's notubes ztr flow ex
Usw...
Bin damit jetzt schon "härtere" bergab-trails gefahren und das meistert es super.. bergauf geht auch gerade noch so... Zur Zeit kann ich leider nicht fahren und wollte fragen ob man mit dem Teil auch längere Touren fahren kann ... (Bin nie länger als ne Stunde damit gefahren).. Also wie gesagt: als bergab-spaßmaschine ist es auf jeden Fall geeignet... Ist einer von euch schonmal längere Touren mit einem ähnlich ausgestattetem gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (15. Juni 2017)

basti1984 schrieb:


> Hallo.. Habe ein altes gebrauchtes Helius AM gekauft (allerdings top in Schuss/sieht aus wie neu).. Es scheint komplett auf "stabilität" aufgebaut worden zu sein
> Schaltwerk: Saint 2014er
> Bremsen: Saint  (br-m820) 2014er
> Laufräder: hope pro evo2/ stan's notubes ztr flow ex
> ...


du hast vorne 3fach, was willst du mehr für touren? Man könnte über leichtere/schnellere Reifen nachdenken....


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Juni 2017)

oder mehr muckies


----------



## basti1984 (15. Juni 2017)

Hehe.. Also wird nicht ungemütlich oder so nach mehreren Stunden? Darum geht's mir.. Im man es auch für Touren hernehmen kann.. Ansonsten hole ich mir noch irgendein 29er tourenbike mir wenig Federweg...


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem MZ 053 gesammelt und kann berichten?


----------



## Seneca02 (15. Juni 2017)

basti1984 schrieb:


> Hehe.. Also wird nicht ungemütlich oder so nach mehreren Stunden? Darum geht's mir.. Im man es auch für Touren hernehmen kann.. Ansonsten hole ich mir noch irgendein 29er tourenbike mir wenig Federweg...



Naja bergauf wird das freilich besser gehen, aber das sollte doch logisch sein oder?


----------



## O.Springer (9. November 2017)

Servus zusammen. Ich habe mal irgendwo nebenbei mitbekommen, man könne das Helius AM auch auf 27,5" umbauen? Hat das mal jemand versucht und kann mir davon berichten? Finde es interesant, hab aber nichts darüber gefunden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. November 2017)

Ich glaub es so in erinnerung zu haben, dass es möglich ist, nur nicht in der 171mm einstellung...

Sein dir bewusst, dass das eh schon hohe tretlager noch höher kommt


----------



## O.Springer (9. November 2017)

Mit dem tretlager komme ich zurecht, denke ich... wieviel wird es ungefähr höher werden? 1,5 - 2cm? Ich fahre das Gerät überwiegend auf dem 2. Loch von oben, also auf 158mm. Welche Reifenbreite könnte ich darin Fahren? wenn ich noch eine stufe runter müsste, wäre das für mich nicht schlimm und reicht dann immernoch absolut aus für die Pfälzer Wald Trails...


----------



## trailterror (9. November 2017)

Müssten um die 12,5mm sein. Dann wirst du pi mal daumen bei 370mm tretlagerhöhe sein (bei 555mm EBL der gabel)


----------



## O.Springer (9. November 2017)

welche tretlagerhöhe ist so "allgemeiner standart"?


----------



## trailterror (9. November 2017)

Die tretlagerhöhe wurde in den letzten jahren immer geringer...die höhe hängt unter anderem von der bikekategorie ab...ein plüschiges DH rad (ich schätz mal 350-355) hat in der regel ein höheres tretlager als ein strafferes AM (335-345)

Tretlagerhöhe beeinflusst schon das fahrverhalten...zuu tief nervt aber auch, aber 370 ist schon hoch


----------



## hoschi2007 (10. November 2017)

Also wenn ich mir den verfügbaren Reifenplatz hinten anschaue, wird es meiner Meinung nach sehr eng (zumindest bei meinem AM Pinion in Gr. M).
Eingefedert habe ich noch nicht nachgemessen - also zur Sitzstrebe hin.


----------



## O.Springer (10. November 2017)

also aktuell habe ich 360mm höhe....


----------



## Holland (11. November 2017)

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass Dein AM mit 650b nicht mehr so gut fährt, wie mit den guten alten 26ern.
Und das ohne Not. Es gibt ausreichend Ersatzteile und taugliche Reifen.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## O.Springer (11. November 2017)

es war nur eine überlegung, um eventuell auch den federweg zu reduzieren. aktuell ist des mein tourenrad und vom federweg für den pfälzer wald kommt es mir ein wenig zu gross vor.


----------



## DieterB (25. Dezember 2017)

Moin,
ich brauche wohl mal neue Buchsen für den Dämpfer.
Gelesen hab ich immer mal wieder, dass die "Huber Bushings" ganz toll sein sollen.
Kann mir einer helfen, wo ich die herbekomme und welche Maße ich für mein Helius AM mit wahlweise Fox DHX 5.0 Air oder Marzzochi Roco TST Coil brauche?
Vielen Dank schon mal und Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. Dezember 2017)

@DieterB 
[email protected]
Es gibt dann ein Formular zum Ausfüllen. Die Einbaumaße weiß Stephan Huber eigentlich, du findest sie auch in den Tech Sheets vom Bike.
Die Buchsen sind super!
Grüße Maik


----------



## DieterB (1. Januar 2018)

Super, vielen Dank!
Wird gleich die erste Maßnahme in 2018!
Allen hier ein frohes Neues!


----------



## manuelschafer (10. Februar 2019)

Gibts Euch noch die ihr an euren AMs rumtuned ?,
 ist halt ein AM-AC 













hier:
 ztr flow zu flowex
9fach auf 10fach
150 anstelle 120mm von RS zu Ks
Maxxis Karkassenwechsel DH auf WT
Cockpit 12° riser dafür flacher Vorbau wieder 50mm


----------



## Fledermausland (10. Februar 2019)

Ja, ich fahre das helius am und find es immernoch gut.


----------



## Fledermausland (10. Februar 2019)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## manuelschafer (10. Februar 2019)

Fledermausland schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]


Gelungen!
und der kleine Schriftzug macht den Radstand optisch schon fast zum G-Modell


----------



## Fledermausland (10. Februar 2019)

Dankeschön. Es ist tatsächlich etwas flacher als die Serie. Ich habe damals die vordere Dämpferaufnahme neu gefräst und somit die Geo leicht geändert. 
Neu sind die stealth 150, der ergon Sattel, und die 11 -42 kassette von sun.


----------

